# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  هل تعلم ؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبو عبد الله

حقل قمح

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أرض الخراف

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أضخم مزرعة مختلطة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أول الحيوانات التي رباها الإنسان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بقرة بحجم الفيل

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هجين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فول الصويا

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بكتريا

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

شكراا على المعلومات القيمة يا ابوعابد

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شكراا على المعلومات القيمة يا ابوعابد

 شـرفت الموضوع أخي الكريم .

----------


## القرصان

معلومات قيمة بالصورة .. ناقص الصوت  :Regular Smile:   
شكرا اخي ابو عبدالله على المعلومات وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> معلومات قيمة بالصورة .. ناقص الصوت  
> شكرا اخي ابو عبدالله على المعلومات وبارك الله فيك

 وبارك فيك أخي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللون الوردي    هل تعلم.............. أن اللون الوردي مريح للأعصاب. أظهرت الدراسات الحديثة التي أجريت حول الألوان وانعكاساتها على الإنسان .. أن بعض درجات اللون الوردي لها نفس مفعول المهدئات .. كما أنه يساعد على استرخاء العضلات. ويقول الباحثون:إنه قد تبين علمياً أن جزءاً من المخ يتفاعل مع اللون الوردي، عن طريق إبطاله لإفراز هرمون الأدرينالين الذي يؤدي بدوره، إلى تهدئة عمل عضلات القلب ويساعد على تهدئة الأعصاب. ... وينصح المتخصصون بالاهتمام بارتداء الثياب وردية اللون ولا سيما في المناقشات الحامية...

----------


## أبو عبد الله

لون السماء    هل تعلم.............. لان صفحة السماء في الحقيقة لا لون لها اما اللون السماوي الذي نراه فتعالوا نعرف كيف تكون....
عندما تمر اشعة الشمس التي تتألف من جميع الألوان في الغلاف الجوي تبدأ الألوان في التمزق والتشتت واكثر الألوان تمزقا هو اللون الأزرق لذلك يطغى على جميع الألوان فيغطي صفحة السماء حيث تظهر في ذلك اللون الرائع الذي نراه ...
وســــــبــــــــحــــــــان الـــــــلـــــــه...

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الزئبق الأحمر    هل تعلم.............. 
هو شئ نادر. بل اكثر من نادر. ثمنه بالملايين واسمه قد يقود الى القمه ...او الهاوية, قصته ارتبطت قديماً -وحديثاً أيضاً- بالجن والشياطين 
والكنوز . لكنه في الواقع أخطر من ذلك بكثير ’ خاصة انه يدخل مباشرة في صناعة الاسلحة المتطوره كما يدخل في صناعة النشاط الذري بمختلف انواعه. 
ذلك هو الزئبق الأحمر... 
فماهو الزئبق الاحمر وماهي حقيقته؟؟؟ 
ذكر تقرير أعد لأحد وزراء خارجية الاتحاد السوفيتي -سابقاً -مايلي: 
ان الاتحاد السوفيتي-سابقاً- بدأ بانتاج هذه المادة عام 1968م في مركز " دوبنا" للابحاث النوويه, وان الكيماويين المختصين يعرفونها بهذا الرمز H925 B207 وهي مادة تبلغ كثافتها 23 جراماً في النستمتر المكعب. 
وقد بلبلت هذه الدرجة الفائقة الكثافة عقول العلماء الغربيين, اذ انها اعلى من درجة كثافة اي مادة معروفه في العالم بما في ذلك المعادن النقية . 
من المعروف ان كثافة الزئبق المستخدم في قياس درجات الحرارة يبلغ 13.6 جرام في السنتيمتر المكعب , فيما تبلغ كثافة البلوتونيوم النقي اقل قليلاً من 20 جرام في السنتيمتر المكعب . 
هناك سؤال قد يدور في ذهن البعض ممن لهم بعض الاطلاع وهو: هل للزئبق الاحمر علاقه بالاثار والمومياوات المصرية القديمة ؟؟ 
اجاب على هذا السؤال الباحث الاثري المصري ومدير متحف التحنيط في مدينة الاقصر/ محمد يحي عويضه حيث قال : 
ان الزئبق الاحمر عباره عن بودرة معدنية حمراء اللون ذات اشعاع لاتزال تستخدم في عمليات ذات صلة بالانشطار النووي , ومصدر تصنيعه وتصديره او لنقل تهريبه لدول العالم هي دول الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق اذ تقوم بعض العصابات بتهريبه من داخل المفاعلات النوويه هناك ليباع بملايين الدولارات في الخارج . 
اما مايسمى بالزئبق الاحمر المصري فهو شئ لا وجود له ولا علاقة بين الزئبق الاحمر والفراعنه ولا يوجد اي بحث تاريخي او علمي حتى اليوم يثبت استخدامهم له في عمليات التحنيط . والغريب ان البعض يشيع ان كهنة مصر القديمة كانوا يستعينون بالجان لثقب " بلحة " ووضع مقدار من الزئبق الاحمر المصري المزعوم بداخلها ’ لكن الذين عملوا في حقل الحفريات والتنقيب الاثري لم يسجلوا ولا حاله واحده لظهور شئ اسمه الزئبق الاحمر المصري . 
بقي ان اذكر ان شخصية عربية رفيعة تعرضت لعملية نصب عندما طلب البعض من تلك الشخصيه مبلغ 27 مليون دولار مقابل الحصول على زجاجة صغيرة تحتوي على سائل من الزئبق الاحمر المصري المزعوم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن ..............     
 بعض أسماء القران الكريم هي: القرآن، المصحف، الفرقان، الكتاب، الذكر؟ 
 عدد سور القرآن هي 114 سورة؟ 
عدد الآيات 6348 وهذا العدد يتكون من الآيات كلها بما فيها البسملة لأن البسملة تعتبر آية من آيات القرآن الكريم؟ 
عدد البسملات في القرآن 113 في بداية كل سورة ما عدا سورة براءة، ويكتمل عدد البسملات في القرآن الكريم ليطابق عدد السور في سورة النمل حيث الآية: "((إِنَّهُ مِن سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْم اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ))؟ 
سورة التوبة لا تبدأ ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم؟ 
سورة النمل تحتوي على بسملتين؟ 
عدد السور المكية 86 سورة؟ 
عدد السور المدنية 28 سورة؟ 
السور التي يطلق عليها الطواسين هي ثلاث سور وهي: سورة الشعراء، وسورة النمل، وسورة القصص. وأطلق هذا الإسم عليهم لأن السورتين الشعراء والقصص تبتدئان بالحروف ((طسم))، والنمل تبدأ بالحروف ((طس))، فلوجود هذه الحرفان الطاء والسين سميت بهذا الإسم.؟ 
سورة الفاتحة تسمى بـ:"أم الكتاب" و "وأم القرآن" و"السبع المثاني."؟  
أطول سورة في القرآن الكريم هي سورة البقرة، وأقصر سورة هي سورة الكوثر؟  
أقسام السور هي: السبع الطوال، المئون، المثاني، المفصل؟  
إحدى تأويلات الحروف المقطعة كـ: "ألم" و"حم" و"طسم" هي أن القرآن يؤشر إلى أن العرب لن تستطيع أن تؤلف مثل القرآن الكريم مع أن القرآن يستخدم نفس الحروف التي يستخدمها العرب؟  
يجب عليك السجود عند قراءتك أو سماعك لإحدى الآيات التالية: آية 15 من سورة السجدة وآية 37 من سورة فصلت وآية 62 من سورة النجم وآية 19 من سورة العلق؟  
هل تعلم أن: قراءة سورة الإخلاص (قل هو الله أحد...) ثلاث مرات تعدل ختم القرآن؟  
من قرأ سورة النساء في كل جمعة أمن ضغطة القبر؟  
أن البيت الذي يقرأ فيه القرآن يضيء لأهل السماء كما تضيء نجوم السماء لأهل الدنيا؟  
الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) تنبأ بزمان لا يعرف الناس فيه القرآن إلا بالصوت الحسن؟  
الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) قاتل الناس على تنزيل القرآن، والإمام علي (عليه السلام) قاتل على تأويله؟  
القرآن نزل تبيانا لكل شيء: ((وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِّكُلِّ شَيْء))؟ ومن الجميل أن تبيانه لكل شيء يشمل تبيانه لنفسه.  
القرآن هو الثقل الأكبر وأهل البيت هم الثقل الأصغر، وأننا مأمورون بالتمسك بهما، وسوف نُسأل عنهما يوم القيامة؟  
من جمال لغة القرآن قال فيه ألد أعدائه - الوليد بن المغيرة - عندما أراد هو ونفر من قريش أن يطيحوا بالرسول بأن يقولوا أنه مجنون أو شاعر: "والله إن لقوله حلاوة، وإن عليه لطلاوة، وإن أعلاه لمثمر، وإن أسفله لمعذق، وإنه ليعلوا وما يعلى عليه، وما أنتم بقائلين من قولكم ذلك شيئاً إلا عرف أنه باطل، وإن أقرب القول فيه لأن تقولوا: ساحر جاء بقول هو سحر، ويفرق بين المرء وابنه، وبين المرء وعشيرته."؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مفاعل نووي صغير     
ترك اجهزة الموبايل مفتوحة في غرف النوم يسبب الارق 
والافراط في استخدامها يؤدي الى تلف في الدماغ وضعف القلب   
حذر مخترع رقائق الهاتف المحمول عالم الكيمياء الالماني فرايدلهايم فولنهورست من مخاطر ترك اجهزة الموبايـل مفتوحة في غرف النوم علي الدماغ البشري , وقال في لقاء خاص معه في ميونيخ , ان ابقاء تلك الاجهزة او اية اجهزة ارسال او استقبال فضائي في غرف النوم يسبب حالة من الارق والقلق وانعدام النوم وتلف في الدماغ مما يؤدي علي المدي الطويل الي تدميـرجهـازالمنـاعـة في الجسم .   
واكد في تصريح صحفي انه توجد قيمتان لتردد الإشعاعات المنبعثة من الموبايل , الأولي 900 ميجا هرتز والثانية 1.8 ميجا هرتز مما يعرض الجسم البشري الي مخاطر عديدة مشيرا الي محطات تقوية الهاتف المحمول تعادل في قوتها الاشعاعات الناجمة عن مفاعل نووي صغير , كما ان الترددات الكهرومغناطيسية الناتجة من الموبايل اقوي من الاشعة السينية التي تخترق كافة اعضاء الجسم والمعروفة باشعة " ا** " .  
واشار العالم الكيميائي الالماني الذي يعيش وحيدا في شقته بميونيخ ان الموبايل يمكن أن تنبعث من المحمول طاقة أعلي من المسموح به لأنسجة الرأس عند كل نبضة يرسلها , حيث ينبعث من التليفون المحمول الرقمي أشعة كهرومغناطيسية ترددها 900 ميجا هرتز علي نبضات ويصل زمن النبضة الي 546 ميكرو ثانية ومعدل تكرار النبضة 215 هرتز .   
واشار بهذا الصدد الي العديد من الظواهر المرضية التي يعاني منها غالبية مستخدمي الموبايل مثل الصداع وألم وضعف الذاكرة والارق والقلق اثناء النوم وطنين في الأذن ليلاً كما أن التعرض لجرعات زائدة من هذه الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية يمكن أن يلحق أضرارا بمخ الإنسان . وفسر طنين الاذن بانه ناتج عن طاقة زائدة في الجسم البشري وصلت اليه عن طريق التعرض الي المزيد من الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية .    
وقال البروفيسور الذي اخترع رقائق الموبايل اثناء عمله في شركة سيمنس الالمانية للالكترونيات , ان إشعاعات الهاتف المحمول تضرب خلايا المخ بحوالي 215 مرة كل ثانية مما ينجم عنه ارتفاع نسبـــــــــة التحول السرطاني بالجسم 4% عن المعدل الطبيعي .   
وحسب منظمة الصحة العالمية فأنه يوجد علي مستوي العالم حوالي 400 مليون تليفون محمول "موبايل" ويحتمل أن يصل هذا العدد إلي مليار.   
واكد عالم الكيمياء فولنهورست الذي نجح ايضا في زيادة سعة رقائق المعلوماتية الي من واحد الي اربعة غيغابايت واحدث ثوره في صناعة تقنية المعلومات انه تعرض لمرض سرطان العظام اثناء عمله في هذه الصناعة البالغة الدقة . 
واشار الي انه اضطر للتقاعد والبدء في علاج نفسه بنفسه من سرطان العظام باستخدام مواد طبيعية مثل بذور المانجو المجففة والثوم المجفف اشار الي أنه يوجد تأثير ضار علي الصحة العامة في حالة تجاوز حد الأمان طبقاً للمعايير المعتمدة دولياً لاستخدام المحمول أوصت بإجراء المزيد من الدراسات لمعرفة إذا كانت هناك تأثيرات ضارة أكثر عند استخدام هذا التليفون علي المدي الطويل حيث ان القصور في معرفة هذه التأثيرات يؤدي إلي نتائج خطيرة .    
وقال البروفيسور الالماني أن مرض السرطان في الإنسان البالغ والناتج من تأثير مخاطر البيئة لا يمكن اكتشافه إلا بعد مرور أكثر من عشر سنوات منذ بداية التعرض ولذلك لابد من ضرورة تنفيذ الدراسات والأبحاث علي المدي الطويل. 
واشار الي ان الاتحاد الاوروبي شرع في اجراء دراسة حول اثار الموبايل علي الصحة العامة نظرا لأن الشركات التي تنتج وتسوق المحمول لا تعطي أية بيانات عن تأثيراته عند استخدامه خلال فترات طويلة لأن هذه الدراسات لم تجر من قبل نظراً لحداثة استخدامه .   
غير انه قال انه عادة ما تتحول في جسم الإنسان بعض الخلايا العادية إلي خلايا سرطانية ولكن يقوم الجهاز المناعي في الجسم إذا كان سليماً بالتخلص منها وجد أنه عند تعرض خلايا المخ إلي الإشعاعات المنبعثة من الموبايل فإنه ترتفع نسبة التحول السرطاني في الخلايا من 5% إلي 59% .   
واكد انه لم يستخدم الهاتف المحمول في حياته لمعرفته بمخاطره علي الانسان وقال انه يرفض استخدام اية اجهزة الكترونية في منزله مثل التلفزيون او الكمبيوتر او الانترنيت نظرا لخطورتها علي الصحة علي المدي الطويل ودعا الي إبعاد الهاتف المحمول عن غرف النوم او اغلاقة بالكامل بعد الانتهاء من العمل لتقليل وقت التواجد معه في حيز مغلق لأن تأثيرات الإشعاع تزداد علي الشخص النائم وخاصة العين والنشاط الكهربي للمخ.   
وحذر عالم الكيمياء الالماني في ختام الحوار الذي اجري معه بمقر جمعية الصداقة البافارية العربية في ميونيخ , حذر من خطورة اجهزة الموبايل او الالكترونيات عموما علي صحة الأطفال ، وعلى أجهزة الجسم الحساسة بالنسبة للكبار ، كالمخ والقلب , وقال ان التقنيات الحديثة هي سبب رئيسي في ارتفاع معدلات الامراض الاكثر شيوعا في الدول المتقدمة . 
ويحمل العالم الالماني وهو بروفيسور في الكيمياء الصناعية امضي 45 عاما من حياته في الاختراعات التقنية , يحمل في جيبه ذراعا صغيره من الالمنيوم ابتكرها بنفسه يستطيع بواسطتها تحديد مصادر الاشعاع في أي مكان مغلق مثل المكاتب وغرف والنوم كما انه يحدد بها اتجاه القبلة نحو الكعبة المشرفة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم  ..............    ــ أن ما يحدثه 0.47 ليتر من البترول من انفجار يعادل ما يحدثه وزن 0.45 كغ من الديناميت 
ــ أن هنالك نوعا من الورود في جزر الهاواي يتفتح مصدرا دويا قويا . وقد أطلق على 
هذه الوردة باسم الشجرة المفرقعة النارية 
ــ أن كثافة كوكب زحل قليلة جدا بحيث انك لو جعلت هذا الكوكب يسقط في بحر وسيع لطفا على سطحه 
ــ أن ضوء الشمس لا يتخلل مياه البحر أكثر من 400 م 
ــ أن عدد البلاد في شمال خط الاستواء ثلاثة أضعاف ونصف عدد البلاد جنوب خط الاستواء  
ــ ان الحشرة المعروفة باسم اليعسوب تستطيع التقاط فريستها بتشكيل أرجلها ، وضمهم على شكل سله 
ــ انه كان يسمح للرجال الانكليز في القرن السادس عشر بضرب زوجاتهم ، ولكن فقط قبل بلوغ الساعة العاشرة مساء 
ــ أن الحيوان المسمى بالكسلان وهو حيوان يقيم في أشجار الغابات . يختبئ في غطاء ثخين من النباتات حتى لا يظهر منه سوى رأسه 
ــ ان سور الصين العظيم هو واحد من الأشياء القليلة التي صنعها الإنسان والتي يمكن رؤيتها من على سطح القمر 
ــ أنه بإمكانك رؤية النجوم وأنت في النهار‍ ‍، انظر إلى قاع بئر في وضح النهار 
وسوف ترى النجوم المتلألئة 
ــ أن الغاز في طبيعته غاز لا رائحة له ، ولكن تضاف إليه هذه الرائحة لدى تصفيته وتخزينه من أجل عامل الأمان والحماية للانتباه إليه 
ــ أن طائر الكيوي هو الطائر الوحيد التي تقع فتحة أنفه في مقدمة منخاره 
 ــ أن الماء البارد هو أخف من الماء الساخن 
ــ أن مايخص الجمل من مفردات وتعابير في اللغة العربية يقرب من 1000  كلمة 
ــ أن البعد بين الشمس والأرض يعادل 385ضعفا من بعد الأرض عن القمر  
ــ أن زجاجة الحليب تفقد ما يعادل ثلثي محتواها من فيتامين "ب" إذا ما وضعت حوالي
 ساعتين في ضوء النهار 
ــ أن شعر اللحية لدى الرجل قوي جدا ويعادل في قوته ومتانته متانة سلك من النحاس في نفس قطر شعره 
ــ أن الكأس السميك معرض للكسر أكثر من الكأس الرقيق فيما إذا وضع به مشروب    ساخن 
ــ أن الكسوف لا يستمر أكثر من 7 دقائق و8 ثانية وذلك بسبب السرعة التي تدور بها الأرض حول الشمس

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن ..............     
  - الافراط في أخذ بعض أنواع الفيتامينات يؤدي الى التسمم. 
- فيتامين أ الموجود في ، زيت السمك وزيت كبد الحوت وصفار البيض والزبدة والقشدة والخضروات الصفراء طويلة الأوراق والجزر والكمثرى لازم لنمو الطفل ونقصه يعوق عملية النمو والافراط في تناوله يسبب ضغطا متزايد في الدماغ ودوار وصداع وتساقط الشعر ويشقق الجلد والشفاه ويغير في تكوين العظام ويؤلم المفاصل. 
- نقص فيتامين ب الموجود في الخمائر واللبن والبيض واللحم والأجاص والفول والحنطة غير المصنّعة والحبوب كالفاصولياء واللوبياء والبطاطا يؤخر النمو ويشوّه ويسبب تهيجات واضطرابات في الأعصاب وامساكا حادّا .  
- فيتامين ج (٢) : حيوي ولا غنى عنه للجسم ويساهم في الكلس وتنظيم الدورة الدموية ونقصه يؤدّي الى مرض الاسقربوط والنزلات الصدرية على أنواعها. 
- الفواكه كافة وبالأخص الحمضيات والطماطم (البندورة) تحوي كميّة كبيرة من فيتامين ج ويفضّل أكل الخضروات الحاوية على الفيتامين طازجة لغناها بالفيتامين. 
- الشخص الموهوب يتجاوز حاصل ذكائه ١٣٠ درجة وأن ٩٥ بالمائة من الناس يتراوح حاصل ذكائهم بين ٧٠ - ١٣٠درجة أما المغفّلين فيتراوح ذكائهم ما بين ٥٠ -٧٠ درجة والبله ما بين ٢٠ - ٥٠ درجة وأخيرا المعتوه الذي تقل درجة ذكائه عن ٢٠ درجة. 
- كثرة الدهون في الطعام يؤدّي الى تكوّن الحصاة المرارية والسبب هو أن الدهون تزيد من نسبة الكولسترول وهذا الأخير هو من بقاة الحصيات وان عانت المرارة لفترة طويلة من الحصيات فأنها قد تؤدّي الى اصابتها بالسرطان. 
- حجم القلب يختلف من شخص الى آخر وكذلك أبعاده . أما وزنه المتوسط فهو ٣٢٥غم بالنسبة للرجال أما متوسط وزنه عند النساء فهو ٢٤٥غم ولكن يتفاوت مع حجم الجسم ووزنه. 
- معدّل خفقات القلب يصل الى ٧٢ خفقة في الدقيقة أو .٤٣٢ خفقة في الساعة أو ٣٧٨٤٣٢٠٠ في السنة. 
- الماء يكوّن حوالي ٩٠ بالمائة من وزن الجسم. 
- الافراط في شرب الشاي والقهوة والخمور يؤدّي الى زيادة الدهنيات الحمضية في الدم والذي يؤدّي بدوره الى نسبة الكولسترول في الدم والعامل الأساسي في تصلّب الشرايين. 
- بعض حالات الروماتيزم »روماتيزم المفاصل« يعالج بكمادات الثلج وتلقى نجاح كبير. 
- من الضروري لكل فرد أن يشرب ١-٥،١ ليتر ماء يوميا في الحالات العادية وتصل حاجة الجسم للماء الى حوالي ٣ ليتر في الأيام الحارة وعند بذل الجهد حيث يفقد الجسم في الحالتين نسبة كبيرة من العرق. 
- صداع الشقيقة يصيب الأطفال أيضا ولكن بنسب أقل مما يصيب الكبار. 
- نسبة الاصابة بسرطان الثدي تقل عند النساء اللواتي تكثرن من انجاب الأطفال وتزداد عند النساء الغير متزوجات واللواتي أنجبن(ولدن) طفل واحد، وليس للرضاعة أي علاقة في كثرة الإصابة أو قلّتها. 
- الطفل الطبيعي يبدأ في تركيز عينيه على الأشياء المتحركة وتحريك أطرافه في الأسبوع السادس من العمر ، وفي الفترة ذاتها يستجيب للأصوات المفاجئة. 
- الكبد هو أكبر عضو عضلي من الأعضاء الداخلية التي توجد في أحشاء الانسان حيث يتراوح وزنه بين كيلو غرام واحد وثلث أو أربعة أخماس الكيلوغرام. 
- الكبد يسمى بأعضاء عديدة في عضو واحد لكثرة وظائفه وهل تعلم أن كبد الكثير من الحيوانات يستعمل كعلاج فعّال لفقر الدم الخبيث. 
- الكبد عند الأشخاص المدمنين على الكحول يكون أسمن أو أضخم من كبد الأشخاص الغير مدمنين لأن الكبد يَسمُن بالمسكرات فيصبح مأوى للشحوم وبالتالي يتشمّع الكبد وهناك أسباب أخرى لتشمّع الكبد ولكن الإدمان في مقدمتها. 
- الرجال الذين تخطّوا سن الثلاثين أو الأربعين أكثر تعرّضا للقرحة من غيرهم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم  ..............    ـ أن أقصر رجل في العالم هو الهندي (جول) إذ أنه لا يتجاوز طوله أكثر من إثنين و ستين سنتيمترا. 
ـ أن المنجم المسمى (سيبرابيلاد) الذي إكتشف في البرازيل أنتج أضخم سبيكة ذهب إذ بلغ وزنها ٦٠٠ كيلو غرام دفعة واحدة. 
ـ أن ضوء الشمس يصل إلى الأرض في ٨ دقائق٠ 
ـ أن تونس هي أكبر دولة من حيث إنتاج الزيتون
 .
ـ أن نابليون بونابرت كان يقضي وقت فراغه في حل الألغاز. 
ـ أن أول من وضع صورة على العملة هو الإسكندر المقدوني . 
ـ أن المشوار الذي يقطعه الدم في مجراه كل يوم يبلغ ١٦٨ مليون ميل . 
ـ أن عملة (اليورو ) هي العملة الموحدة بين كل دول أروبا . 
ـ أن أكبر لؤلؤة في العالم هي التي عثر عليها صيادو اللؤلؤ أمام سواحل كاليفورنيا عام ١٩٦٠ ، وتزن ٣٤٩٫٥ قيراط ، وقد عرضت للبيع ، وإشتراها ثري يوناني بمبلغ ٣ مليون دولار . 
ـ أن الصينيين هم الذين إخترعوا البوصلة ، ونقلوها بعد ذلك إلى البحارة العرب ، الذين كانوا يجوبون شمال المحيط الأطلسي وقد قام أهل البندوقية بجلب البوصلة 
بعد أسفارهم التجارية إلى بلاد المشرق . 
ـ أن نافورة الماء التي تدفع من رأس الحوت فوق جمجمته يصل إرتفاعها أحيانا إلى ٩ أمتار . 
ـ أن الحوت الأزرق هو أكبر حيوان على الكرة الأرضية . 
ـ أن الحيتان الزرقاء تستطيع التخاطب بواسطة غنائها على مسافة٨٥٠ كم . 
ـ أن العالم الرياضي (إسحاق نيوتن ) قد ابتكر المتوالتةالعددية وهو في الصف الثالث الإبتدائي . 
ـ أن طول أطول ذيل فستان زفاف في العالم هو ٨٠ مترا . وقد إرتدته إحدى الممثلات في أحدالأفلام الأجنبية . 
ـ أن وزن الفيل يصل إلى ٥ أطنان ومع ذلك تصل سرعته إلى ٤٠ كم / الساعة . 
ـ هل تعرف أن المياه يمكن أن تستخدم كأداة قطع و تكون أفضل من أي سلاح حاد . 
ـ هل تعلم أن وزن الطن من الحديد بعد أن يصدأ تماما يصبح ثلاثة أطنان . 
ـ أن غصن الزيتون يرمز إلى السلام ، ويكثر شجر الزيتون في بلاد حوض البحر المتوسط ، وأن شجر الزيتون تعمر ٢٠٠ سنة . 
ـ أن رمال الصحراء تخفي تحتها خزانات مياه جوفية ضخمة . 
ـ وهل تعلم أن الحوت يستطيع البقاء ساعة تحت المياه بدون تنفس

----------


## أبو عبد الله

* هل تعلم أن  
- الحصان اذا ُقطع ذيله..مات 	 
- معدّل خفقات القلب يصل الى ٧٢ خفقة في الدقيقة أو .٤٣٢ خفقة في الساعة أو ٣٧٨٤٣٢٠٠ في السنة	 
- تونس هي أكبر دولة من حيث إنتاج الزيتون	 
- ألف سمكة من سمك الفانوس تزن كيلوجراماً واحداً 	 
- المياه يمكن أن تستخدم كأداة قطع و تكون أفضل من أي سلاح حاد	 
- وزن الطن من الحديد بعد أن يصدأ تماما يصبح ثلاثة أطنان 
- نحلة العسل..اذا لسعتك تموت هي على الفور  
- غصن الزيتون يرمز إلى السلام ، ويكثر شجر الزيتون في بلاد حوض البحر المتوسط ، وأن شجر الزيتون تعمر ٢٠٠ سنة	 
- الحوت الأزرق هو أكبر حيوان على الكرة الأرضية	 
- التمر يزيل الامساك، بينما البلح غيرالناضج يوقف الاسهال	 
- وزن الفيل يصل إلى ٥ أطنان ومع ذلك تصل سرعته إلى ٤٠ كم / الساعة	 
- الماء يكوّن حوالي ٩٠ بالمائة من وزن الجسم	 
- البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان 	 
- الافراط في أخذ بعض أنواع الفيتامينات يؤدي الى التسمم	 
- عنق الزرافة يحتوي على عدد من الفقرات يساوي العدد الموجود في عنق الانسان 	 
- أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت الأم 	 
- رمال الصحراء تخفي تحتها خزانات مياه جوفية ضخمة	 
- ضوء الشمس يصل إلى الأرض في ٨ دقائق	 
- مقدرة الحصان والهر والأرنب على السمع..أكبر من مقدرة الانسان، وهي تستطيع تحريك آذانها لالتقاط أضعف الأصوات 	 
- الزيت والماء يمكن أن يختلطا..اذا وضعت قطعة من الصابون معهما  
- مجموع ماتضعه أنثى الذباب من بيض طوال حياتها أكثر من 500 بيضة  
- نافورة الماء التي تدفع من رأس الحوت فوق جمجمته يصل إرتفاعها أحيانا إلى ٩ أمتار	 
- الحوت يستطيع البقاء ساعة تحت المياه بدون تنفس	 
- العقرب اذا أُحيط بالنار يلسع نفسه،ويموت 	 
- الأفيال تبكي عندما تكون حزينة 	 
- الفيل يموت..اذا دخلت في أذنه نملة 	 
- تتجدد رموش عين الانسان باستمرار، ويبلغ متوسط عمر الرمش الواحد حوالي 150 يوما 	
- الإمام محمد بن شهاب الزهري حفظ القرآن في ثمانين يوماً	 
- أكبر صحراء في العالم هي الصحراء الكبرى في شمال أفريقيا 	 
- أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق عميقة جداً . . عمياء 	 
- الفرس يستطيع أن يظل شهراً كاملاً واقفاً على أقدامه 	 
- قلب الذبابة يخفق 1000 مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة 	 
- أول من عرف القمح، هم المصريون القدماء، عام 5400 قبل الميلاد  
- عندما يفقد الأخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما بعد	 
- الجسم البشري يتكون من 206 قطعة عظم .  
- مخترع الآلة الحاسبة هو بليز باسكال الفرنسي سنة 1785 م  
- أطول الأنهار في العالم هو نهر النيل و طوله 40157 ميلا يليه نهر الأمزون فنهر المسيسبي 	 
- أكبر محيطات العالم هو المحيط الهادي و مساحته 64 مليون ميلاً و أكبر عمق فيه 36201 قدماً 	 
- حجم القلب يختلف من شخص الى آخر وكذلك أبعاده . أما وزنه المتوسط فهو ٣٢٥غم بالنسبة للرجال أما متوسط وزنه عند النساء فهو ٢٤٥غم ولكن يتفاوت مع حجم الجسم ووزنه.	 
- كل الكائنات تحرك فكها السفلي عند الأكل، عدا التمساح، الذي يحرك فكه العلوي 	 
- أشجع الحيوانات الأسد، وأن أجبنها الجاموس*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن .............. 
- أول طبيب في الاسلام: الحارب بن كلدة
- مكتشف الاسبرين/جرهارت
- مكتشف اشعة جاما والفا وبيتا/أرنست هورفورد
- مكتشف الالكترون /ستوني
- مخترع حبوب منع الحمل/جريجوي بنكس
- مكتشف وظيفة الاوكسجين بالدم/ انطون لافوزيه
- مكتشف البكتيريا/لويس باستور
- مكتشف البنسلين/الكسندر فلمنغ
- مكتشف البلهاريا/بلهار ثيودور
- مكتشف مرض البيفوس/شارل نيكول
- مكتشف التخدير في الطب/وليام مورتون
- مكتشف التعقيم/جون تندال
- مكتشف لقاح الجدري/ ادوارد جنر
- مكتشف الخيوط في الجراحة / ابو بكر الرازي
- مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى/ابن النفيس
- الذي ادخل ثمانين مفردة طبية في العقاقير/ ابن البيطار

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن .............. 
- أول من قام بتلقيح الملكات صناعياً بواسطة الحقن هو العالم واطسون عام 1926 م . 
- أول من قام بتربية الملكات صناعياً الدكتور مللر . 
- أول من اخترع مدخن النحل أبو النحالة الأمريكى موسيس كوينبى سنة 1870 م .
 - أول من اخترع فراز العسل المهندس النمساوى فون هورشكا سنة 1865 م . 
- أول من اخترع أقراص شمع الأساس العالم الألمانى جوهانزمهرانج وذلك عام 1857 م . 
- أول من طور النحالة فى العالم سنة 1851م القس الأمريكى لانجستروث بعد اكتشاف المسافة النحلية بين الأقراص الشمعية والتى تبلغ 5/16 بوصة .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هل تعلم أن ..............      بعض أسماء القران الكريم هي: القرآن، المصحف، الفرقان، الكتاب، الذكر؟  عدد سور القرآن هي 114 سورة؟  عدد الآيات 6348 وهذا العدد يتكون من الآيات كلها بما فيها البسملة لأن البسملة تعتبر آية من آيات القرآن الكريم؟  عدد البسملات في القرآن 113 في بداية كل سورة ما عدا سورة براءة، ويكتمل عدد البسملات في القرآن الكريم ليطابق عدد السور في سورة النمل حيث الآية: "((إِنَّهُ مِن سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْم اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ))؟  سورة التوبة لا تبدأ ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم؟  سورة النمل تحتوي على بسملتين؟  عدد السور المكية 86 سورة؟  عدد السور المدنية 28 سورة؟  السور التي يطلق عليها الطواسين هي ثلاث سور وهي: سورة الشعراء، وسورة النمل، وسورة القصص. وأطلق هذا الإسم عليهم لأن السورتين الشعراء والقصص تبتدئان بالحروف ((طسم))، والنمل تبدأ بالحروف ((طس))، فلوجود هذه الحرفان الطاء والسين سميت بهذا الإسم.؟  سورة الفاتحة تسمى بـ:"أم الكتاب" و "وأم القرآن" و"السبع المثاني."؟   أطول سورة في القرآن الكريم هي سورة البقرة، وأقصر سورة هي سورة الكوثر؟   أقسام السور هي: السبع الطوال، المئون، المثاني، المفصل؟   إحدى تأويلات الحروف المقطعة كـ: "ألم" و"حم" و"طسم" هي أن القرآن يؤشر إلى أن العرب لن تستطيع أن تؤلف مثل القرآن الكريم مع أن القرآن يستخدم نفس الحروف التي يستخدمها العرب؟   يجب عليك السجود عند قراءتك أو سماعك لإحدى الآيات التالية: آية 15 من سورة السجدة وآية 37 من سورة فصلت وآية 62 من سورة النجم وآية 19 من سورة العلق؟   هل تعلم أن: قراءة سورة الإخلاص (قل هو الله أحد...) ثلاث مرات تعدل ختم القرآن؟   من قرأ سورة النساء في كل جمعة أمن ضغطة القبر؟   أن البيت الذي يقرأ فيه القرآن يضيء لأهل السماء كما تضيء نجوم السماء لأهل الدنيا؟   الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) تنبأ بزمان لا يعرف الناس فيه القرآن إلا بالصوت الحسن؟   الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) قاتل الناس على تنزيل القرآن، والإمام علي (عليه السلام) قاتل على تأويله؟   القرآن نزل تبيانا لكل شيء: ((وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِّكُلِّ شَيْء))؟ ومن الجميل أن تبيانه لكل شيء يشمل تبيانه لنفسه.   القرآن هو الثقل الأكبر وأهل البيت هم الثقل الأصغر، وأننا مأمورون بالتمسك بهما، وسوف نُسأل عنهما يوم القيامة؟    من جمال لغة القرآن قال فيه ألد أعدائه - الوليد بن المغيرة - عندما أراد هو ونفر من قريش أن يطيحوا بالرسول بأن يقولوا أنه مجنون أو شاعر: "والله إن لقوله حلاوة، وإن عليه لطلاوة، وإن أعلاه لمثمر، وإن أسفله لمعذق، وإنه ليعلوا وما يعلى عليه، وما أنتم بقائلين من قولكم ذلك شيئاً إلا عرف أنه باطل، وإن أقرب القول فيه لأن تقولوا: ساحر جاء بقول هو سحر، ويفرق بين المرء وابنه، وبين المرء وعشيرته."؟

   ما شاء الله معلومات جميلة و مفيدة

----------


## alhaidary

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه أخي أبا عبدالله  لكن في لي ملاحظة على هذه الفقرة   (  أن الماء البارد هو أخف من الماء الساخن )  والذى أنا متأكد منه هو العكس بارك الله فيك       تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مجهود رائع تشكر عليه أخي أبا عبدالله  لكن في لي ملاحظة على هذه الفقرة   (  أن الماء البارد هو أخف من الماء الساخن )  والذى أنا متأكد منه هو العكس بارك الله فيك       تحياتي

 *معلوماتي تقول أنه كلما انخفضت درجة حرارة الماء (وهي خاصية للماء فقط) قلت كثافته ، وهذا من حكمة الله لكي يطفو الثلج فوق سطح الماء ولا تتجمد الحياة البحرية في المناطق شديدة البرودة .
لعل هذا هو المقصود من المعلومة المنقولة .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن .............. 
1.  هل تعلم أن عبد الله بن عباس، وخالد بن الوليد، وعبد الله بن شداد بن الهادي رضي الله عنهم أبناء خالات؟
2.  هل تعلم أن خديجة رضي الله عنها كانت متزوجة قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برجلين، هما:
عتيق بن عائذ المخزومي فولدت له بنتاً. 
وتزوجت بعده أبو هالـة نبـاش بن زرارة الأسيـدي، مـات بمكة في الجاهلية، وقد ولدت له هند بنت أبي هالة. 
وأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوجها وعمرها خمس وأربعون سنة، رُزق جميع ولده منها، وأنه جلس معها 22 سنة لم يتزوج عليها غيرها وفاء لها.
3.  هل تعلم أن السمك لا رئة له، وأن الجمل لا مرارة له، وأن الفرس لا طحال له، وأن النعامة لا مخ لها؟
4.  وهل تعلم أن أشجع الحيوانات الأسد، وأن أجبنها الجاموس؟
5.  وهل تعلم أن الإمام محمد بن شهاب الزهري حفظ القرآن في ثمانين يوماً؟
6.  وهل تعلم أن زيد بن ثابت تعلم لغة يهود في أسبوعين، عندما طلب منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تعلمها، كما جاء في صحيح البخاري، فكان يترجم له ما يقولون ترجمة فورية، ويكتب له إليهم، ويبين ما يكتبون؟
7.  وهل تعلم أن ثلاثة من أهل البصرة لم يموتوا حتى رأى كل واحد منهم مائة ذكر من صلبه، وهم أنس بن مالك، وأبوبكرة، وخليقة بن بدر، كما قال ابن قتيبة في المعارف والنووي في تهذيب الأسماء واللغات؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم  .............. 
- ان النمل يتعرف على بعضه البعض بواسطة الرائحة.....
-أن جسم الإنسان البالغ مكون من 216 عظمة تشكل 14% من وزن الجسم . وأطول وأقوي عظمة هي عظمة الفخذ وأصغر عظمة هي عظمة الركاب وهي إحدي ثلاث عظمات مدفونة بالأذن الوسطي .
أن العناكب تستطبع رفع أوزان تبلغ 50 ضعفا وزنها الاصلي.
_ هل تعلم ان الكرة الأرضية مسطحة قليلا عند القطبين.
- أن الصفر المطلق (-273درجة مئوية) هو أقل درجة حرارة تحت الصفرحيث فيها تنعدم طاقة المادة .
- تم تسجيل 92 حالة موثقة لضياع قنابل نووية في البحار
- في 5 أكتوبر عام 1960م أخطأ جهاز حاسوب لدى قيادة دفاع المجال الجوي لشمال امريكا (نوردا)، عندما اطلق نظام الانذار المبكر انذارا لهجوم نووي سوفيتي شامل على الولايات المتحدة. كان الحاسوب قد اسقط صفرين من قراءة الرادار، فتحول انعكاس القمر الواقع على بعد 400,000 كم الى هجوم صاروخي على ارتفاع 4000كم.
-في 3 يونيو عام 1980، رصدت اجهزة الحاسوب الامريكية هجوم صاروخي سوفيتي شامل، و على الفور وضعت 100 قاذفة بي-52 محملة بالقنابل النووية على أهبة الاستعداد. و تبين أن الحاسوب كان قد أخطأ، بعد ثلاث ايام رصد الحاسوب نفس الهجوم، و وضعت القاذفات مرة أخرى قيد التأهب ليتبين في النهاية ان احدى المعالجات في الحاسوب كانت معطلة.
-أن إضافة جزء واحد من الزيت إلى مليون جزء من الماء يمكن أن يجعل للماء رائحة وطعما غريبين وأن غالونا واحدا من النفط يمكن أن يلوث 750 ألف غالون من الماء.
-أن 60 ملجم من مادة النيكوتين قادرة على قتل إنسان بالغ لو أعطيت له دفعة واحدة عن طريق حقنها في الوريد .
-ان الرغيف الابيض والارز الابيض اقل بكثير في القيمة الغذائية من الرغيف الاسمر والارز غير المضروب.
-ان الرغيف الأسمر يحوي على الفايبر المفيد للأمعاء بعكس الخبز الأبيض.
-ان الجرادة تمتلك تسع مائة عضلة مستقلة تقريباً أي بزيادة مائتي عضلة عن الانسان
-أن الأنسان يملك اقل من سبعمائة عضلة ولبعض الديدان اكثر من اربعة الاف عضلة مستقلة.
-أن كوكب الزهرة هو الكوكب الوحيد الذي يدور مع حركة عقارب الساعة.
-أن التفاح وليس الكافين هو المنبه الاقوى لمساعدة الانسان على الشعور بالنشاط والحيوية في الصباح.
-أن 25 % الى 30 % من سكان العالم يعطسون ليس من تعرضهم للغبار بل يعطسون عندما يتعرضون فجأة للضوء.
- أن المجرة تضم حوالي 100 ألف مليون نجم وعدد المجرات يربو علي 100ألف مجرة نراها بالتلسكوبات العملاقة وما خفي منها عنا كان أكثر. ومجرتنا إتساعها 100 ألف سنة ضوئية .وللآن لا يمكن رؤية شكل أو حجم النجوم والتي تبدو لنا كنقاط مضيئة . وما يميزها هو ضوؤها .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم  .............. 
أن النجم يتكون من غاز الهيدروجين الذي يتحول بفعل حرارة النجم إلي غاز الهيليوم . وهذا التحول يشبه الإنفجار الغازي مما يزيد من ضغط الغازات محدثا توازنا بين الجاذبية والضغط الغازي بالنجم . وهذا التوازن يحدث عدم إنكماشه . وعندما ينفد وقوده فإنه يفقد هذا التوازن ويبرد وينكمش ليصبح قطره محدودا وليستقر في النهاية كنجم أبيض قزم وتزيد كثافته لتصبح مئات الأطنان لكل بوصة مكعبة .
- أن النجوم الكبيرة تحتاج إلي سخونة عالية لتعادل شدة الجاذبية بها . فتحرق وقودها من غاز الهيدروجين بالإندماج النووي وبسرعة . فتستنفد وقودها سريعا وبسرعة أكبر من النجوم الصغيرة . وناتج الإندماج النووي هو الهيليوم الذي يتحول إلي عناصر أثقل كالكربون والأكسجين . فتصبح كثافة قلب النجم أثقل كما يحدث في النجوم النيوترونية والثقوب السوداء .
-أن المستعر الأعظم هو المناطق الخارجية من النجم والأقل كثافة .فيحدث بها إنفجار هائل. فيصبح أكثر تألقا في مجرته عن بقية النجوم بها . ويلقي المستعر بعناصره الثقيلة والغازات في المجرات لتكون نجوما جديدة يطلق عليها الجيل الثاني أو الثالث التي تكون في النزع الأخير من النجم المستعر. لهذا يطلق علي المستعرات العظمي المطابخ الكونية .وتعتبر المستعرات العظمي مفتاح الكون متمثلا في موت النجوم وهو من أكبر غوامضه 
-أن الشمس قد تكونت منذ خمسة آلاف مليون سنة من غازات وعناصر المستعرات الأقدم بالمجرة .وقد تشكلت من حولها الكواكب بما فيها الأرض من عناصرها الثقيلة لتدور حولها حتي الآن .. رغم أنها تظهر كيف نشأت مادة الحياة فيه.
-أن المذنبات بقايا تكوين النظام الشمسي وقد حملت في طياتها الغازات والماء. وهذه المخلفات أظهرت الجو المحيط والمحيطات مما جعل كوكبنا مؤهلا للسكني ونشوء الحياة فوقه منذ 4بليون سنة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم  .............. 
-أن الحضارة المصرية القديمة ظهرت بشمال شرق أفريقيا منذ 5 آلاف سنة . و مع الزمن ظهرت وأفلت ثقافات ودول مختلفة بالقارة. ومنذ 500 سنة كانت توجد مدن مزدهرة وأسواق عامرة ومراكز ناهضة للتعليم ومنتشرة بها . حتي أتي المستعمرون الأوربيون كتجارللعبيد وافدين. وكانوا يرسلونهم بالملايين قسرا لتعمير المستعمرات بالكاريبي و شمال وجنوب أمريكا . 
-أن كوكب بلوتو Pluto أبعد الكواكب من الشمس لدرجة لاتري من فوقه.له قمر شارون وحجمه كحجم بلوتو تقريبا .وهو قمره الوحيد . وكان الرومان يعتقدون أن الإله بلوتو هو إله العالم السفلي . ولو كنت إفتراضا فوق بلوتو ووزنك فوق الأرض 70 كيلوجرام فسيصبح وزنك 4كيلوجرام . وبلوتوحجمه أصغر من أحجام سبعة أقمار في المجموعة الشمسية. ومن شدة صغره كثير من علماء الفلك لايعتبرونه من الكواكب بل البعض حاولوا إعتباره مذنبا . وبلوتو الكوكب الوحيد الذي لم تزره مركبة فضائية لبعده . لهذا المعلومات عنه ضبابية وقليلة نسبيا . ولا توجد له صور واضحة المعالم كبقية الكواكب . ولا سبيل أمام العلماء سوي التخمينات حوه وتخيله أو تصويره عن بعد . ومتوسط درجة حرارته –234 درحة مئوية . وجوه مكون من الميثان والنيتروجين . 
- أن أقدم كتاب في الرياضيات كتبه على ورق البردى كاتب اسمه أحمس (ويسمى قرطاس أحمس أو بردية رايند) كُتب منذ أكثر من 35 قرنا - وهو الآن في المتحف البريطاني - وليس أحمس هو الذي ألف الكتاب بل نسخه من كتاب آخر أُلف في عهد الملك أمنمحـات الثلث حوالي عام 2200 ق.م أ. منذ حوالى 4000 سنة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم  .............. 
-أن الإغريق كانوا يطلقون علي الشمس هليوس helios .والرومان كانوا يطلقون عليها سول sol . وكان بداية تكوين المنظومة الشمسية solar system منذ 4.6 بليون سنة كسحابة غازية دوارة . ومع الوقت بردت السحابة وتجمعت معا لتكون أجساما كبيرة مكونة الكواكب الأولية وما تبقي من مواد تكونت المذنبات والأجسام الفضائية التي تتجول في صمت بين المجموعة الشمسية. وبالصدفة بعد 100 مليون سنة سخنت كرة الغاز وسط السحابة بشدة وانفجرت إنفجارا نوويا شديدا لتتولدالشمس كنجم أشبه بأي نجم له سيرة حياة نهايتها الموت
-أن الأقدمين لاحظوا حركات الكواكب التي كانت تري من فوق كوكب الأرض بالليل . وهذه الكواكب بخلاف الشمس وغيرها من النجوم لاينبعث منها الضوء مباشرة لأنها تسطع حيث تعكس كالمرايا ضوء الشمس
-أن تعتبر الشمس تعتبر نجما في مركز المجموعة الشمسية يدور حولها كل الكواكب. وسطح هذه الكرة النارية المتوهجة علي الدوام درجة حرارتها 5500درجة مئوية وقلبها يصل درجة حرارته 15,6مليون درجة مئوية .والشمس حجمها كبير أكبر من حجم الأرض لدرجة يمكنها أن تستوعب أكثر من مليون أرض بداخلها. وهي تدور حول نفسها دورانا مغزليا حول محور مركزي كما يحدث في الكواكب من حولها . لكن هذا الدوران ليس بالسهولة أو الإنسيابية التي تدور بها الأرض حول نفسها. وتقع أنشطة البقع الشمسية فوق الشمس عندما تتقاطع غازاتها معا أثناء دورانها معها.
-أن الشمس دورانها ليس دورانا إنسيابيا كدوران الأرض .لأن الشمس ليست كتلة صلبة . لهذا غازات القطبين الشمسين تدور بسرعات متفاوتة بالنسبة للغازات حول خط الإستواء. مما يجعل الحقول المغناطيسية بهما تنحرف, وهذا يسبب إنحرافات مغناطيسية تظهر كبقع شمسية داكنة فوق سطح الشمس . وهذا التعقيد في الحقل المغناطيسي شديد بدرجة تجعله ينكمش ويجعل القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي يتبادلان مكانيهما . وتتكرر هذه العملية بصفة مستمرة . ويطلق عليها دورة الشمس Solar cycle. والدورة الكاملة تستغرق 22سنة.
-أن السفر للشمس مستحيل مهما كانت شدة تحمل المركبات للحرارة العالية . وعدم إستطاعة الوصول إليها ليس بسبب شدة الحرارة فقط ولكن الرياح الشمسية حولها شديدة جدا لدرجة تغير من مسار أي مركبة تقترب من الشمس لشدة هذه الرياح .والشمس لشدة جاذبيتها جعلت الكواكب في مكانها تدور حول مركز الشمس .
–أن الشمس النجم الوحيد في مجموعتنا الشمسية ويدور حولها 9 كواكب حيث يدور حولها أكثر من 100 قمر و عدد لاحصر له من الأجسام الصغيرة كالكويبات والمذنبات . وتوجد جميعها في الوسط بين الكواكب الذي نطلق عليه تجاوزا الفضاء مكونة المنظومة الشمسية .

----------


## alhaidary

وبالصدفة بعد 100 مليون سنة سخنت كرة الغاز وسط السحابة بشدة وانفجرت إنفجارا نوويا شديدا لتتولدالشمس   هكذا أخي أباعبدالله بالصدفة ......سبحان الله !!! يقول الله تعالى (إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر)    تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم  .............. 
-أن الساعة الفلكية Astronomical watch .أخترعها قدماء المصريين عام 2500 ق.م. وكانت تقسم فيها الفترة بين الغسق والفجر الي 12ساعة بالليل . واليوم كان مقسما 24ساعة والساعة 60 دقيقة . لهذا استخدم قدماء المصريين المزولة لقياس طول النهار بالساعات بدلا من استخدامهم خيطا بسيطا أو الساعة المائية.
-أن الفيل يموت إذا دخلت في أذنه نملة.
-أن الحصان يموت إذا قطع ذيله أو إذا تسرّب إلى أذنه ماء.
-أن سعة خزانات الوقود في طائرة (البوينغ 747) تتسع لأكثر من 227 ألف لتر من الوقود.
- أن شبكية العين تحوي على نحو 135 مليون خلية حسية مسؤولة عن التقاط وتمييز الألوان. - أن إناث النمل هي الكائنات النشيطة والعاملة في المستعمرة.
- أن البومة لا تحرك عينيها ولتعويض ذلك النقص فأنها تستطيع تحريك رأسها في كل الاتجاهات, حيث تستطيع أن ترسم بحركتها دائرة كاملة من غير أن تحرك جسمها.
- أن سنام الجمل يختزن كمية كبيرة من المواد الدهنية تعتبر غذائه في حالة الطوارئ إذا أحتاج إلى غذاء.
- أول بئر نفط حفر في العالم كان في عام 1859م في ولاية بنسفانيا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
- يوجد في مخ الأنسان 12 مليون خلية تسيطر على العضلات والأعصاب وأجهزة الجسم المختلفة.
- التمساح يحرك فكه العلوي فقط عند الأكل خلاف بقية الحيوانات فأنها تحرك فكها السفلي.
- الخضر والفواكه تحد من خطر الإصابة بالنوبات القلبية والسرطان وخصوصا سرطان القولون.

----------


## alhaidary

> *معلوماتي تقول أنه كلما انخفضت درجة حرارة الماء (وهي خاصية للماء فقط) قلت كثافته ، وهذا من حكمة الله لكي يطفو الثلج فوق سطح الماء ولا تتجمد الحياة البحرية في المناطق شديدة البرودة .*  *لعل هذا هو المقصود من المعلومة المنقولة .*

   لتصحيح المعلومة أخي أبا عبدالله  هي أنه كلما إنخفضت درجة حرارة الماء كلما زادت كثافته كسائر المواد حتى تصل درجة حرارة الماء إلى أربعة درجة مئوية عند هذه الدرجة يبدأ الماء يشذ عن القاعدة وتقل كثافته إلى أن يتجمد وتشكل هذه الطبقة الجليدية عازلا بين الجو الخارجي والماء فلا يتجمد جميع الماء لذلك , وتبلغ درجة حرارة الماء تحت  الجليد حوالى أربع درجات مئوية وفوق الجليد ربما  ستين درجة مئوية تحت الصفر        تحياتي   :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> لتصحيح المعلومة أخي أبا عبدالله هي أنه كلما إنخفضت درجة حرارة الماء كلما زادت كثافته كسائر المواد حتى تصل درجة حرارة الماء إلى أربعة درجة مئوية عند هذه الدرجة يبدأ الماء يشذ عن القاعدة وتقل كثافته إلى أن يتجمد وتشكل هذه الطبقة الجليدية عازلا بين الجو الخارجي والماء فلا يتجمد جميع الماء لذلك , وتبلغ درجة حرارة الماء تحت  الجليد حوالى أربع درجات مئوية وفوق الجليد ربما  ستين درجة مئوية تحت الصفر  تحياتي

  جزاك الله خيراً على تصحيح المعلومة . فالماء إذاً تتغير طبيعته ، ويخالف سائر السوائل حين يتحول من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الصلبة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن .............. 
- في المسطحات المائية المحاذية للسواحل النرويجية يتم كل سنة اصطياد ما يتراوح بين مليوني طن إلى ثلاثة ملايين طن من الأسماك، وهو ما يعادل استهلاك الولايات المتحدة بالكامل من الأسماك. 
- السكان الأصليين في أستراليا يتحدثون بحوالي مائتي لغة، ولكنّ عدد المتحدثين بحوالي مائة من هذه اللغات لا يزيد عن عشرة أفراد لكل منها. وتقول التقديرات أنّ قرابة 25 لغة من هذه اللغات لا يتحدث بكل منها سوى فرد واحد من كبار السن. 
- أول طريق سريع في العالم (أوتوستراد)  افتتح لحركة السيارات في العام 1921، وذلك بمنطقة الغابة الخضراء قرب برلين.  
- أقدم مصنع في القارة الأوروبية هو على ما يبدو ما أنشأته شركة يوهان غوتفريد بروغلمان في مدينة راتنغن الألمانية في العام 1783. وكان مصنعاً للمنسوجات. 
- أكبر مقبرة في ألمانيا تقع في منطقة أولزدورف بهامبورغ، إذ تبلغ مساحتها أربعمائة هكتار ونصف الهكتار، ودفن فيها مليون ومائتا ألف إنسان. ونظراً لاتساع مساحتها يتنقل الزائرون لهذه المقبرة بين الأضرحة باستخدام خطين للحافلات العمومية. 
- المرأة في مجتمع الفايكنغ كانت تتمتع بمكانة مرموقة، فهي التي كانت تتولى مسؤولية شؤون الأسرة والمنزل أثناء غياب الرجل في حملات القرصنة في عرض البحر. وكانت نساء الفايكنغ يحملن مفاتيح بيوتهن بشكل بارز على صدورهن أو أحزمتهن، لإظهار ما يتمتعن به من سلطة منزلية. وما يزيد من رمزية المفاتيح في مجتمع الفايكنغ، أنّ الآثاريين كثيراً ما عثروا على مفاتيح في قبور نساء هذا المجتمع الذي عاش في شمال أوروبا. 
- حزب المؤتمر الهندي، الذي يعد أعرق الأحزاب السياسية في الهند، يصدر منشوراته بأكثر من خمسمائة لغة، خاصة أنه يسعى لاستقطاب تأييد أكبر قطاع من المواطنين، في بلد يتحدث أبناؤه بنحو ألف وخمسمائة لغة، منها 15 لغة يعترف بها الدستور الهندي.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم? 
هل تعلم بأن آخر ملوك فرنسا هو لويس السادس عشر نفذ فيه حكم الاعدام مع زوجته ماري أنطوانيت عام 1793  
هل تعلم أن فرانكلين روزفلت ولد عام 1882 وتوفي عام 1945 وحكم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لمدة 13 عام حيث انتخب اربعة مرات ، ولقد عدل الدستور عام 1947 بحيث يحظر انتخاب الرئيس أكثر من مرتين . 
هل تعلم أنه في عام 1917م ولدت رئيسة وزراء الهند إنديرا نهرو غاندي (اغتيلت في الحادي والثلاثين من تشرين أول/ أكتوبر عام 1984) تولت رئاسة الوزراء مرتين. تسلمت رئاسة وزراء الهند عام 1966، وقد استمرت في منصبها ثمانية عشر عاماً، اغتيلت بعد أربعة أعوام فقط من توليها رئاسة الوزارة الثانية، وكانت قد تولت الوزارة أول مرة بين عامي (1966 - 1977). 
هل تعلم أنه في عام 1938م توفي مصطفى أتاتورك (ولد عام 1881) الزعيم العلماني لتركيا الحالية، ألغى الخلافة الإسلامية عام 1924، وجعل تركيا دولة تابعة للفلك الأوروبي. 
هل تعلم أنه في عام 1971 م قاد الجنرال عيدي أمين دادا (1925 - 2003) انقلاباً عسكرياً في أوغندا. استمر في السلطة حتى أطيح به بانقلاب وقع عام 1979. اتهم بممارسة الاستبداد والتنكيل بمعارضيه، وبعد الإطاحة به عاش لاجئا في المملكة العربية السعودية، وخلفه في الحكم ميلتون أوبوتي بين عامي 1981 و1986 حيث شهدت أوغندا حربا أهلية أوقعت آلاف الضحايا. توفي في السادس عشر من آب (أغسطس) 2003 في مدينة جدة في السعودية. 
هل تعلم أنه في عام 1941 م شن اليابانيون هجوماً كاسحاً على ميناء "بيرل هاربر" العسكري الأمريكي. كانت الخسائر الأمريكية المادية والبشرية الكبيرة السبب المباشر لدخول الولايات المتحدة الحرب العالمية الثانية إلى جانب الحلفاء، وانتهت الحرب بهزيمة ألمانيا واليابان (بعد ضم إيطاليا التي تخلصت من الحكم الفاشي إلى صفوف الحلفاء)، وانتقمت الولايات المتحدة من اليابان بالقنبلتين الذريتين الشهيرتين على هيروشيما وناغازاكي عام 1945 لتجبرها على الاستسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم? 
هل تعلم بأن مخترع التلفزيون فيلو فارنسورت عندما اخترع التلفاز عام 1927 كان عمره لا يتجاوز العشرين . 
هل تعلم أن الأديب الانكليزي وليم شكسبير ولد عام 1546 وتوفي عام 1616 ، وأهم مسرحياته هي : هاملت ـ أنطونيو وكليو باترا ـ ماكبيث ـ وتاجر البندقية . 
هل تعلم أنّ أكبر البذور حجماً هي جوزات أشجار جوز الهند الثنائية، الموجودة بجزر سيشل، الواقعة في المحيط الهندي. فقد تزن الجوزة الواحدة منها قرابة 23 كيلوغراماً. 
هل تعلم أنه في عام 1874 ولد رئيس الوزراء البريطاني ونستون تشرشل (توفي عام 1965) أحد قادة الحرب العالمية الثانية. تولى وزارة المستعمرات في الحكومة البريطانية عن حزب الأحرار عام 1921 ثم انتقل لاحقاً إلى حزب المحافظين وتولى رئاسة الوزراء مرتين، بين عامي (1940 - 1945)، وعامي (1951 - 1955). 
هل تعلم أنه في عام 1944 م توفيت المطربة السورية أسمهان (ولدت عام 1918) شقيقة المطرب فريد الأطرش (1917 - 1974) في حادث سير غامض. عاشت أسمهان في لبنان في بداية حياتها الفنية، ثم انتقلت إلى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة حيث تعاونت مع أشهر الملحنين آنذاك ومنهم رياض السنباطي ومحمد القصبجي ومحمد عبد الوهاب. من أفلامها "انتصار الشباب" و "غرام وانتقام". 
هل تعلم أن الديكتاتور الإيطالي بنيتو موسوليني قام عام 1923 م بحل الأحزاب السياسية غير الفاشية, ويلغي الحياة البرلمانية. تسلم السلطة في إيطاليا بين 1922 و1945، وأُعدم في نفس العام الذي انتحر فيه أدولف هتلر (1889 - 1945) عقب هزيمتهما في الحرب العالمية الثانية أمام الحلفاء. 
هل تعلم أن الكيميائي السويدي ألفرد نوبل ولد عام 1833 م وتوفي عام 1896م. اخترع نوبل الديناميت عام 1867 م وأوصى بثروته لجائزة دولية حملت اسمه فيما بعد, وتمنح دوليا لأبرز العلماء في مجالات الفيزياء والكيمياء والأدب والسلام العالمي. 
هل تعلم أنه في عام 1975 توفيت الفنانة كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم (ولدت عام 1904). اسمها الأصلي فاطمة بنت إبراهيم السيد البلتاجي، ولدت في قرية طماي الزهايرة محافظة الدقهلية في مصر. 
هل تعلم أنّ الممثلة الأمريكية مارلين مونرو، والتي توفيت منتحرة سنة 1962 عن ست وثلاثين سنة؛ اسمها الحقيقي نورما جان بيكر، وكانت قد نشأت في ملجأ لليتامى.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم? 
هل تعلم أنّ  المهندس الفرنسي الشهير غوستاف إيفل لم يتوقف إنجازه على برج إيفل الذي حمل اسمه وتحوّل إلى رمز لباريس؛ بل كان له أعمال هندسية أخرى، منها إنشاؤه لعدد من الجسور المعدنية، مثل جسر جارابيت وجسر فيور. 
هل تعلم أنه في عام 1889 ولد أدولف هتلر زعيم ألمانيا النازية (توفي منتحراً في الثلاثين من نيسان/ أبريل عام 1945)، كان هتلر قد نجح عام 1933 في الانتخابات الألمانية وأصبح مستشارا، وفي عام 1934 أصبح رئيسا للدولة إلى جانب منصب المستشارية. وفي عام 1938 قرر استرجاع الأراضي التي انتزعها الحلفاء في الحرب العالمية الأولى من ألمانيا، فزحف على النمسا وأعادها إلى "الوطن الأم"، وفي عام 1939 اندلعت شرارة الحرب العالمية الثانية، التي استمرت حتى عام 1945 وانتهت بهزيمة الألمان وحلفائهم.  
هل تعلم أنه في عام 1732 ولد جورج واشنطن (توفي عام 1799) أول رئيس للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. يعتبر قائد حرب الاستقلال عن بريطانيا (1775 - 1783) وقد استمر في السلطة منذ انتخابه في الرابع من شباط (فبراير) 1789 إلى عام 1797.  
هل تعلم أنه في عام 1931 ولد ميخائيل غورباتشوف آخر رئيس للاتحاد السوفياتي. انتسب إلى الحزب الشيوعي عام 1952، وأصبح عضواً في لجنته المركزية عام 1971، وفي عام 1979 عين عضواً استشارياً في الهيئة السياسية العليا للحزب الشيوعي، وبعد عام أصبح عضواً أصلياً، برز نجمه في ظل زعامة يوري أندربوف زعيم جهاز الاستخبارات السابق "كي بي جي" وزعيم الاتحاد السوفياتي بين عامي (1982 - 1984)، ووصل إلى منصب الرجل الثاني في الحزب، وفي عام 1985 أصبح السكرتير العام للحزب الشيوعي، ومن ثم رئيساً للاتحاد السوفياتي في أيلول (سبتمبر) 1988، حيث تبنى سياسة "البرويستريكا" الإصلاحية، والأجواء السياسية المفتوحة "الغلاسنوست"، مما مهد لتفكك الاتحاد السوفياتي الذي أعلن نهايته في خطاب ألقاه في الخامس والعشرين من آذار (مارس) 1991.

----------


## alhaidary

معلومات مهمة  تشكر عليها  :Thumb:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> معلومات مهمة  تشكر عليها

 *شكراً لمتابعتك.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم? 
ضحايا الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية (1975-1990م) من اللبنانيين وحدهم يقدرون بنحو 133 ألف قتيل، و207 آلاف جريح، و17 ألف مفقود، و14 ألف مخطوف، و13 ألف معاق، زيادة على أكثر من مليون مهاجر إلى خارج لبنان 
هل تعلم أنه في عام 2001 توفيت الفنانة المصرية سعاد حسني (ولدت عام 1943) منتحرة بإلقاء نفسها من شرفة مقر إقامتها في العاصمة البريطانية لندن حيث أقامت سنوات للعلاج. كانت تعاني من الاكتئاب في آخر حياتها بعد أفول نجمها كـ "سندريلا الشاشة العربية" في الستينيات والسبعينيات والثمانينيات، وأحاطت بها في الماضي إشاعة زواجها من الفنان الراحل عبد الحليم حافظ (1930 - 1977)، ولم تثبت صحتها.  
في معرض فرانكفورت الدولي للكتاب لعام 1978 عرض كتاب قد يكون هو الأثقل وزناً في العالم، إذ تبلغ زنته ثمانية أطنان، وهو كتاب حجري مصنوع من الغرانيت. وبعد ذلك بعشرين عاماً، وتحديداً في الثلاثين من سبتمبر 1998 أُغلق أكبر كتاب لتعليقات الجمهور والضيوف في العالم بعد أن وُضع سنوات في ميدان القصر ببرلين. والكتاب الذي يزن ثلاثة أطنان أتاح المجال لمليون ونصف المليون توقيع شخصي عبر صفحاته التي يبلغ عددها 1300 صفحة وارتفاعها أربعة أمتار وثلث المتر، وهو من ابتكار الفنان النمساوي هيلموت ماير. 
هل تعلم أنه عام 1859 بداية العمل في شق قناة السويس المصرية بين البحر الأبيض المتوسط والبحر الأحمر في عهد الوالي محمد سعيد باشا (1822 - 1863). اكتمل شقها في 17 تشرين أول (أكتوبر) 1869، وأزهق العمل الشاق أرواح قرابة 20 ألف عامل مصري. تم تأميم قناة السويس في السادس والعشرين من تموز (يوليو) 1956، وفي الحادي والثلاثين من تشرين أول (أكتوبر) منه شنّت بريطانيا وفرنسا وإسرائيل عدوانهم الثلاثي على مصر بسبب قرار التأميم، وعادت الملاحة إلى القناة في التاسع والعشرين من آذار (مارس) 1957، وقد عبرت القناة منذ افتتاحها الأول في السابع عشر من تشرين ثاني (نوفمبر) 1869 وحتى تاريخ تأميمها عام 1956 ثلاث مائة وثمانية وتسعين ألفاً وثلاث مائة وأربع وتسعين سفينة، وعبرها منذ تأميمها وحتى الأول من تموز (يوليو) عام 2000 ست مائة وثمانية وأربعين ألفاً، وأربع وخمسين سفينة.

----------


## albdr

ماشاء الله موسوعة رائعة  :Ongue:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ماشاء الله موسوعة رائعة

 *شكراً لمرورك ،
وأهلاً بك دائماً في مواضيعي.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم? 
أضرار فرقعة الأصابع  
أكدّت دراسة قام بها فريق من أطباء الأشعة بمستشفى (بلفاست) أضرار فرقعة الأصابع على الصحة فقد أوضح الباحثون أن من اعتادوا على فرقعة الأصابع يتعرضون لأضرار بالغة في أربطة ومفاصل الأصابع وان الصوت المرتفع لفرقعة الأصابع يكون ناتجاً عن انخفاض حاد في الضغط خلال كبسولة المفصل تتسبب في تكوين فقاعة من السائل حول المفصل,, 
على المدى الطويل تتسبب فرقعة الأصابع في خلل مزمن في المفصل فتجعل الشخص غير قادر على تحريك الأصابع (طبعا في حالة الإكثار من الفرقعة أو كما تحبوا نسميه( إدمان فرقعة الأصابع )

----------


## alhaidary

> هل تعلم?   أضرار فرقعة الأصابع   أكدّت دراسة قام بها فريق من أطباء الأشعة بمستشفى (بلفاست) أضرار فرقعة الأصابع على الصحة فقد أوضح الباحثون أن من اعتادوا على فرقعة الأصابع يتعرضون لأضرار بالغة في أربطة ومفاصل الأصابع وان الصوت المرتفع لفرقعة الأصابع يكون ناتجاً عن انخفاض حاد في الضغط خلال كبسولة المفصل تتسبب في تكوين فقاعة من السائل حول المفصل,,  على المدى الطويل تتسبب فرقعة الأصابع في خلل مزمن في المفصل فتجعل الشخص غير قادر على تحريك الأصابع (طبعا في حالة الإكثار من الفرقعة أو كما تحبوا نسميه( إدمان فرقعة الأصابع )

   صدقني أخي أبا عبدالله بعد ما قرأت موضوعك   فرقعت أصابعي لاشعورياً ( مدمن فرقعة )  :Doh:    الله يستر بعد 40 سنة إيش أسوي؟   :Cry Smile:

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

عيوني وروحي دايبين في حروفه وهو واحشني واعمل قرد واشوفه  :Regular Smile:   وحشتني حج ابو عبدالله يا غالي بدرجة امتياز مع المرتبة الشرفية :Clap:    يا اخي كل مشاركة ليك في الموضوع وتسالني هل تعلم  هل تعلم والاقي هو هو نفس الاجابة في كل سؤال لا اعلم لا اعلم  طيب سهل الاسئلة شويا  :Regular Smile:   والله نجم دايما  :Thumb:  ايه الحلويات دي يا محلي المنطقة العربية بطلتك البهية مممواه

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> صدقني أخي أبا عبدالله بعد ما قرأت موضوعك   فرقعت أصابعي لاشعورياً ( مدمن فرقعة )    الله يستر بعد 40 سنة إيش أسوي؟

 *لالا
صحتك ياأستاذ.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> عيوني وروحي دايبين في حروفه وهو واحشني واعمل قرد واشوفه   وحشتني حج ابو عبدالله يا غالي بدرجة امتياز مع المرتبة الشرفية   يا اخي كل مشاركة ليك في الموضوع وتسالني هل تعلم  هل تعلم والاقي هو هو نفس الاجابة في كل سؤال لا اعلم لا اعلم  طيب سهل الاسئلة شويا   والله نجم دايما  ايه الحلويات دي يا محلي المنطقة العربية بطلتك البهية مممواه

 *مااحنا ياخويا بنقول "هل تعلم ؟" عشان تعلم. المشكلة بعيد عنك في اللي نقول له "هل تعلم ؟" من اليوم للصبح ، ويقرأ الموضوع مرة وعشرة ويظل "لا يعلم" 
وحاضر على أمرك. نخفف الجرعة ، ونبسط المسائل.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم?
البروكسي: ما هو؟ فوائده؟ سلبياته؟ وأخرى!  
الكثير من الشبكات الداخلية ومزودي خدمة الإنترنت يستعملون بروكسي خوادم الويب ، و خوادم البروكسي عبارة عن حلقة وصل بينك وبين الإنترنت . على الرغم من أن بعض الناس ترى مشاكل في استعمال البروكسي ، إلا أن فوائدها تفوق مشاكلها بكثير . 
ما هي وظائف خادم البروكسي ؟
1) العمل كجدار ناري وللتنقيح .
2) المشاركة في الوصل بالإنترنت .
3) الذاكرة المخبئة caching . 
أولا: الجدار الناري أو Firewall
الجدار الناري يُستعمل بكثرة في الشبكات الداخلية التابعة للشركات. كما أنه يُستعمل في الشبكات التابعة للمنزل أو المدرسة. الجدار الناري يسمح للمستخدم بإرسال طلباته إلى الإنترنت، ولكنه لا يسمح بالبيانات بالمرور إلى المستخدم من الإنترنت. ميزة التنقيح الموجودة في البروكسي يسمح لمسئولي الشبكة بمنع مرور البيانات من قبل مواقع ممنوعة.
بصورة تقنية جدا، فإن الجدار الناري يختلف عن خادم البروكسي. فكثيرا ما يقوم مسئولي الشبكة بترتيب وتشغيل عتاد الجدار الناري بصورة منفصلة عن عتاد خادم البروكسي. خوادم البروكسي التي نُظمت على أساس إنها أجهزة خروج Gateway Devices لديها أكثر من بطاقة شبكية واحدة لدخول الإنترنت والخروج منها، وعلى ذلك فإن الأمر يصبح أفضل اقتصاديا لو تم إضافة الجدار الناري هناك. 
ثانيا : المشاركة في الوصل بالإنترنت :
الكثير من البرامج قد ظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة للمشاركة في الاتصال بالإنترنت للشبكات المنزلية. ولكن في الشبكات المتوسطة والكبيرة فإن الاختيار يتجه إلى خوادم البروكسي لأنها توفر خيارا اقتصاديا أفضل واعتمادية أكثر للمشاركة في الاتصال بالإنترنت. في هذه الطريقة، فإن كل جهاز في الشبكة يتم ربطه بخادم البروكسي الذي بدوره يتصل بالعالم الخارجي عن طريق الإنترنت. 
ثالثا : الذاكرة المخبئة
هناك ثلاثة وسائل تستطيع من خلالها خوادم البروكسي تحسين نوعية الخدمة عن طريقة الذاكرة المخبئة caching .
- الوسيلة الأولى : الذاكرة المخبئة توفر المساحة المتاحة للنقل بصورة أفضل في الشبكة.
- الوسيلة الثانية : هي أن الذاكرة المخبئة تقلل من الوقت اللازم لتحميل الصحفات من الإنترنت على أجهزة الكمبيوتر التابعة للزبون .
- الوسيلة الثالثة : من خلال الذاكرة المخبئة فإن صفحات الويب تكون موجودة على خادم البروكسي حتى إذا تم توقف عمل المصدر الرئيسي . 
كيف تعمل الذاكرة المخبئة ؟
لنفترض بأن هناك شخصين، فلان وعلان. فلان يحب الكمبيوتر والإنترنت، فيأتي إلى صحبة نت لقراءة المقالات والدروس عن الكمبيوتر والإنترنت، بالإضافة إلى الكثير من الأمور الأخرى. ثم ينتهي فلان من هذا الأمر ويمضي في حال سبيله. والآن يأتي علان - الموجود على جهاز كمبيوتر أخر لكن له نفس خادم البروكسي التابع لفلان - ويسمع من الناس بأن من أفضل المواقع العربية للكمبيوتر والإنترنت هو صحبة نت. فيأتي مسرعا إلى هذا الموقع للتعلم والتعليم والتواصل. ويفاجأ علان بسرعة تنزيل صفحات الويب على جهازه. السبب في ذلك، أنه عندما قام فلان بزيارة الموسوعة، فإن صفحات الموسوعة قد تم خزنها في الذاكرة المخبئة، وعندما أراد علان زيارة الموقع، فإن صفحات الموقع قد تم خزنها في الذاكرة المخبئة ولذلك فإن عملية تنزيلها تصبح أسهل وأسرع . الاستفادة من خوادم البروكسي ستكون كبيرة لو أن هناك الكثير من الزملاء لفلان وعلان في نفس الشركة يستعلمون نفس خط الاتصال بالإنترنت بنفس خادم البروكسي ولديهم ميول متشابهة. ولكن هناك أيضا سلبيات لاستعمال الذاكرة المخبئة الموجودة في البروكسي. 
ما هي سلبيات الذاكرة المخبئة في البروكسي ؟
قد يتوقع البعض أن خوادم البروكسي المسؤولة عن المئات أو الآلاف من أجهزة الزبون على الويب قد تسبب حصول زحمة شديدة على الشبكة ، ولذلك فإن بالإضافة إلى قوة معالجات الخوادم والذاكرة القوية ، فإن مسئولي الشبكة قد يقرروا أن يضعوا أكثر من بروكسي واحد لتقليل الزحام في الشبكة فسلسلة البروكسي تصنع طبقات متعددة للاستفادة من الذاكرة المخبئة فأجهزة الزبون تتصل بصورة مباشرة بطبقة الذاكرة المخبئة الأولى ، وإذا كانت صفحة الويب غير موجودة على خادم البروكسي في الطبقة الأولى، فإن أمر طلب الصفحة ينتقل إلى طبقة الذاكرة المخبئة الثانية ، و هلم جرى .
ولكن أهمية الذاكرة المخبئة ذو السلاسل والطبقات المتعددة في خوادم البروكسي تعتمد بصورة كبيرة على نمط النقل أو الزحام في الشبكة. ولكن في أسوأ الحالات، فإن كل أجهزة الزبون ستزور صفحات على الويب مختلفة تماما من جهاز إلى آخر وفي هذه الحالة فإن البروكسي يصبح بلا فائدة بل يصبح عبئا على حركة النقل في الشبكة.  
الذاكرة المخبئة التابعة للبروكسي تختلف عن الذاكرة المخبئة التابعة للمتصفح browser فإن المتصفحات تقوم بصورة أوتوماتيكية بحفظ صحفات الويب في الذاكرة المخبئة التابعة لجهاز الزبون، في حين أن البروكسي يقوم بحفظ الصحفات في الذاكرة المخبئة التابعة للخادم. ولأن المتصفحات لديها خاصية الذاكرة المخبئة، فإن الذاكرة المخبئة التابعة للبروكسي يصبح له أهمية ثانوية فقط .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم?  
الملكة فاندين : أمرت بسجن حلاقها الخاص مدة 3 أعوام حتى لا يعلم أحد أن الشيب قد ملأ شعرها  
***
الملكة فيكتوريا : أمرت برش شوارع مدينة كوبنرج الإنجليزية بماء الكولونيا احتفالاً بزيارتها هي  والبرنس ألبرت  
لها عام 1845 
***
الملكة العذراء : الملكة إليزابيث الأولى ملكة بريطانيا جلست على العرش وهى عذراءفي الخامسة والعشرين من عمرها 
.. وبقيت ملكة لمدة 45 عاماً أعطت فيها كل حبها لبلادها .. حتى الزواج كانت تنفر منه وكانت دائماً تقول ..
أنني أفضل أن أتسول بلا زواج على أن أكون ملكة متزوجة  
***
آن برلين : زوجة الملك هنري الثامن كانت تلبس القفاز بصفة مستمرة صيفاً وشتاء وذلك لتخفى إصبعاً سادساً من يديها  
***
كليوباترا : ملكة مصر كانت إذا أرادت أن تفتح شهيتها تأكل قطعة من الشمام مُتبلة بالثوم  
***
كاترين العظمى : كانت إذا أرادت أن تدخل البهجة على نفسها أمرت أن تُدغدغ في أقدامها .. 
وكانت تشرب في إفطارها خمسة أكواب من القهوة  
***
مارى تريزا : إمبراطورة النمسا وكانت من أسعد الأمهات إذ كانت أماً لستة عشر ولداً وبنتاً وكان من بينهم إمبراطوران و 3 ملكات  
***
لوليا بولينا : زوجة قيصر كاليجولا ، كانت ترتدي أثواباً لا يقل ثمن الثوب الواحد عن 200000 دولار 
إضافة إلى عقد اللؤلؤ الذي كان يبلغ ثمنه 3.500.000 دولار 
***
اينزى كاستور : زوجة بيدرا الأول ملكة البرتغال ، اغتالها أحد الأفراد فلما أصبح زوجها ملكاً 
أخرج جثتها من القبر ونصبها على العرش وقال لشعبه أنها ملكة البرتغال فأصبحت أول ملكة تحكم شعبها بعد موتها 
***
الملكة مارجريت :ملكة النمسا زوجة فيليب الثالث ، رفضت أن تستلم هدية قدمها لها أصحاب الجوارب الحريرية ،
ووبختهم بشدة على هديتهم .. وقد زال غضبهم وحدتهم بعد أن عرفوا أن ملكة أسبانيا تكره ساقيها النحيفتين 
***
ولهلمينا ماريا :أميرة أورانج دناسو أصبحت فيما بعد ملكة هولندا وحين تنازلت عن العرش عام 1948 
قدرت ثروتها بــ 500.000.000 
***
كليوباترا : عندما ارتقت عرش مصر بعد وفاة والدها بطليموس الحادي عشر تزوجت أخاها الأصغر بطليموس
الثالث عشر بناء على وصية والدها .. ثم تزوجت رجلين من أشهر زعماء أوروبا .. الأول يوليوس قيصر عام 47 ق .م 
والثاني مارك أنطونيو 41 ق . م .  
***
موتشيه ثيان : كانت خادمة في القصر الإمبراطوري في الصين ، وأصبحت بعد فترة إمبراطورة الصين 
بعد أن قتلت أختها وأخاها وأمها والإمبراطور 
***
الإمبراطورة أوجينى : زوجة نابليون الثالث : كانت لا تلبس حذاء مهما غلا ثمنه أكثر من مرة واحدة  
***
إليزابيث ملكة النمسا كانت لا تنام إلا بعد أن تلف وسطها بمنديل مبلل بالماء لاعتقادها أن هذا المنديل 
يحفظ لخصرها الرشاقة والنحافة 
***
أما قيصرة روسيا حكمت مرة على أحد الأمراء الذي تآمر عليها بأن يصبح كالدجاجة 
لذا أحضرت قفصاً ووضعته داخل مجموعة من البيض وأرغمته على دخول القفص والجلوس فوق البيض 
وأن يصيح كما يصيح الدجاج 
***
كريستيان ايرهاردن ملكة بولندا ظلت ملكة لمدة ثلاثين عاماً ، منذ عام 1697 - 1727 
علماً أنها لم تطأ قدماها بولندا أبداً 
***
ديزي كلاري ابنة أحد تجار مارسيليا خُطبت لثلاثة جنود ، صار كل منهم فيما بعد ملكاً ..
الجندي الأول نابليون بونابرت والثاني جوزيف برنادوت ، لكنها تزوجت برنادوت الذى تولى عرش السويد 
***
الملكة سميراميس وهى ملكة آشورية أصلها من دمشق .. أحبها القائد الآشوري جنزو وخطفها وأسرها 
عام ثمانمائة قبل الميلاد .. بالصدفة التقى بها الملك الأشوري نينوى وكان شاباً ذكياً وسيماً أحبها وتزوجها ..
وشجعته على توسيع ملكه حتى بسط سلطانه على أراض شاسعة وشعوب عديدة .. ذات ليلة تسلل جنرو إلى الجناح الملكي
وأحس به نينوى فقاما وتقاتلا فقتل نينوى جنزو - لكن الظلام كان دامس فلم تميز سميراميس من المنتصر وحسبت
أن جنزو قتل زوجها ولما أقبل عليها قتلته لتكتشف أنها قتلت زوجها وحبيبها 
***
الدوقة الألمانية مارى أوجست كانت تستقبل ضيوفها الرسميين وهى جالسة في حوض الاستحمام

----------


## Alshareef

> *** كليوباترا : ملكة مصر كانت إذا أرادت أن تفتح شهيتها تأكل قطعة من الشمام مُتبلة بالثوم   *** كليوباترا : عندما ارتقت عرش مصر بعد وفاة والدها بطليموس الحادي عشر تزوجت أخاها الأصغر بطليموس الثالث عشر بناء على وصية والدها .. ثم تزوجت رجلين من أشهر زعماء أوروبا .. الأول يوليوس قيصر عام 47 ق .م  والثاني مارك أنطونيو 41 ق . م .

 و الله المصارية القديمين يا حبهم للهرج إلي ماله داعي
فاضيين يشخمطون على الجدران ويكتبون هرج فاضي  :013:  
وسخوا الجدران من كثر ماقعدوا يحفرون عليها .....  
يعطيك العافية يا أستاذ ابو عبد الله...

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> و الله المصارية القديمين يا حبهم للهرج إلي ماله داعي
> فاضيين يشخمطون على الجدران ويكتبون هرج فاضي  
> وسخوا الجدران من كثر ماقعدوا يحفرون عليها .....
> يعطيك العافية يا أستاذ ابو عبد الله...

 *الله يعافيك أخي Alshareef.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم?  
هل تعلم أن الجسم البشري يتكون من 206 قطعة عظم .  
هل تعلم أن الزرافة لطول رقبتها فهي لا تنام في اليوم الواحد إلا تسع دقائق و ليست على مرة واحدة إنما على ثلاث مراحل كل مرة ثلاث دقائق .  
هل تعلم أن شرايين الجسم البشري يبلغ طولها 600000 كم .  
هل تعلم أن اقدم جسر في العالم يعود تاريخه إلى 850 ق م و يقع في تركيا و هو عبارة عن جسر حجري فوق نهر مليس في تركيا . 
هل تعلم أن مطار بروتدام بهولندا يقع في منطقة تنخفض عن مستوى سطح البحر بمقدار 4.5 متر  
هل تعلم أن أقرب نجم إلى الأرض هي الشمس و تبعد حوالي 93 مليون ميل .  
هل تعلم أن مخترع الآلة الحاسبة هو بليز باسكال الفرنسي سنة 1785 م . 
هل تعلم أن أطول الأنهار في العالم هو نهر النيل و طوله 40157 ميلا يليه نهر الأمزون فنهر المسيسبي . 
هل تعلم أن أكبر محيطات العالم هو المحيط الهادي و مساحته 64 مليون ميلاً و أكبر عمق فيه 36201 قدماً .

----------


## albdr

شكرا لك....

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شكرا لك....

 *الشكر لك أخي البدر لمتابعتك لمواضيعي.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم?  
هل تعلم بأن ثروة الـ ٢٥٥ شخص الأغنى في العالم تساوي ١ ترليون دولار أي ألف مليار دولار. هل تعلم بأن ذلك يعني أن مجموع دخل هؤلاء الأثرياء هو أعلى من دخل نصف سكان الكوكب آي ٢ مليار ونصف إنسان مجتمعين!. 
تشاد هيرلي (٢٩ سنة) باع شركته المالكة لموقع يوتيوب إلى قوقل بمبلغ ١.٦٥$ مليار وخمسمائة وستين مليون دولار. 
تعرضت مئات المواقع الالكترونية الاسرائيلية لهجمات الكترونية على يد شبان من المغرب ردا على الاجتياح الصهيوني لقطاع غزة، وقال موقع صحيفة يديعوت احرونوت الاسرائيلية على الانترنت ان اكثر من 750 موقعاً اسرائيلياً على شبكة الانترنت قد تم اختراقها واتلافها، وذلك مباشرة بعد بدأ العملية العسكرية الاسرائيلية ” امطار الصيف” في قطاع غزة. 
طلبت الحكومة الأمريكية من شركات الإنترنت الكبرى عدم إتلاف سجلات المتصفحين )Log Files( للرجوع إليها عند الإحتياجات الأمنية كما يدعون. 
العاملين في صناعة تقنية المعلومات هم الأكثر تعرضاً للإجهاد والإرهاق. هذه نتيجة أحد الأبحاث التي أجريت مؤخراً. يقول 97% من العاملين في حقل تقنية المعلومات أنهم يعيشون تحت الضغوطات بشكل يومي في حياتهم العملية. هناك معلومات ثمينة في هذا البحث يجب العودة إليها.
بالنسبة لترتيب المهن الأكثر إجهاداً فهي كالتالي:
1- تقنية المعلومات
2- الطب والصحة
3- الهندسة
4- المبيعات

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم?  
هل تعلم أن أول من أنشأ مستشفى للأمراض العقلية هو الوليد بن عبد الملك. 
هل تعلم أن أول بنى السجون في الإسلام هو الإمام علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه. 
هل تعلم أن أول جبل وضع في الأرض جبل أبي قيس في مكة. 
هل تعلم أنه يوجد في مكة جبل من جهنم وجبل من الجنة. 
هل تعلم أن أول من ركب الخيل إسماعيل عليه السلام. 
هل تعلم أن أول ما خلق الله القلم.  
هل تعلم أن أول حصار في التاريخ هو حصار الملك نبوخذ نصر لمدينة صور في السنة 572 ق.م. 
هل تعلم أن أول جريدة صدرت بالغة العربية هي جريدة الوقائع المصرية التي أصدرها محمد علي باشا في سنة 1828 م. 
هل تعلم أن أول من فرض التجنيد الإجباري هو الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي والي العراق في العهد الأموي. 
هل تعلم أن من قال عبارة لولا أن الموت أتاني لجعلت جميع الدول الأوروبية إسلامية هو صلاح الدين الأيوبي.

----------


## albdr

شكرا لك أبو عبد الله  :Clap:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شكرا لك أبو عبد الله

 *شكراً لمرورك أخي albdr.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن :  
 أول مولود ولد في الإسلام بالمدينة هو عبد الله بن الزبير.  
 أول من استشهد من الأنصار يوم بدر هو حارثة بن أتنعمان الأنصاري.  
 الذبابة تهز جناحيها 320 مرة في الثانية.  
 أول من يشفع له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أمته هم أهل المدينة و أهل مكة و أهل الطائف.  
 أول من حكم بقطع السارق في الجاهلية هو الوليد بن المغيرة فأمر الله بقطعه في الإسلام.  
 أول من سن ركعتين عند القتل هو خبيب بن عدي.  
أول من بنى مسجد وصلى فيه في الإسلام هو عمار بن ياسر.  
 أول ما يرفع من الناس الخشوع.  
أول شيء يحشر الناس نار تخرج من عدن أبين تبيت معهم حيث باتوا وتقيل معهم حيث قالوا.  
 أول شيء يأكله أهل الجنة زيادة كبد ثور الجنة الذي كان يأكل من كل ثمارها فيجدون فيه طعم كل ثمرة في الجنة. 
 أول من يدخل النار من هذه الأمة السّوّاطون وهم قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس.  
 أول من يكسى حلة من النار هو إبليس.  
 أول من يرد على النبي حوضه هم أهل بيته و من أحبه من أمته.  
 أول من قال : أما بعد .. داود عليه السلام و هو فصل الخطاب.  
أول من كتب ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) هو سليمان بن داود عليهما السلام.  
 أول من شاب إبراهيم عليه السلام و عندما رأى الشيب قال : يا رب ما هذا قال : وقار .. قال : اللهم زدني وقاراً.  
أول من أسلم من العرب بعد الأنصار هم أهل اليمن ثم عبد القيس أهل البحرين.  
 أول أمير في الإسلام هو عبد الله بن جحش.  
 أول ما ظهر من إيمان النجاشي عدله و صلابته في دينه.  
أول من يجيز على الصراط يوم القيامة هو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
 أول من أفشى القرآن من في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة هو عبد الله بن مسعود.  
 أول من أذن بلال بن رباح رضي الله عنه.  
 أول من عدا بفرسه في سبيل الله هو المقداد بن الأسود.  
أول حي من العرب أدوا الصدقة طائعين هم بنوعذرة ابن سعد.  
المادة اللزجة التي يفرزها العنكبوت ليصنع منها خيوط بيته صالحة لعمل بعض المنسوجات مثل خيوط دودة القز تماماً.  
البرغوث يستطيع أن يقفز مسافة تعادل طوله 200 مرة.  
 الحكومة الأمريكية اشترت ولاية نيويورك من الهنود الحمر بـ 24 دولاراً فقط.  
أول من ذهب عنه النعاس يوم بدر هو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.  
 أول من صنعت له النورة و دخل الحمام هو سليمان بن داود عليهما السلام.  
 أول نبي مرسل إلى البشر هو سيدنا آدم عليه السلام. 
 أول من خط وخاط نبي الله إدريس عليه السلام.  
أول من اختتن وضاف الضيف هو نبي الله إبراهيم عليه السلام.  
أول من أمر بجمع القرآن و ترتيبه سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه.  
 أول من سمى القرآن ( المصحف ) سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه.  
 أول من حفظ القرآن عن ظهر قلب بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه.  
أول خليفة سمي بأمير المؤمنين هو عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه.  
 أول من اتخذ صاحب شرطة في الإسلام و جعل لها جهازاً مستقلاً لحفظ الأمن هو سيدنا عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه.  
أول فدائية في الإسلام هي أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنها.  
 أول من تنشق عنه الأرض يوم القيامة هو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.  
 أول من يقرع باب الجنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
 أول شافع ومشفع يوم القيامة هو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.  
 أول من جدد الكعبة بعد كلاب بن مرة هو قصي بن كلاب.  
 أول من يكسى يوم القيامة هو خليل الله إبراهيم عليه السلام.  
 أول سارق قطع يده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإسلام من الرجال هو الخبار بن عدي بن نوفل بن عبد مناف و من النساء هي مرة بنت سفيان بن عبد الأسد من بني مخزوم.  
أول من يبعث من الأمم يوم القيامة و أول من يحاسب هم أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.  
أول ما بدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي هو الرؤيا الصالحة فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح.  
 أول ما علم جبريل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الوضوء فلما فرغ أخذ غرفة فنضح به فرجه.  
 أول من غير دين إبراهيم عليه السلام وسيب السوائب و بحر البحيرة هو عمرو بن لحي بن قمعة بن خندف بن خزاعة.  
 أول ما يتكلم من الإنسان يوم القيامة و يشهد عليه بعمله فخذه و كفاه.  
 أول ما يحاسب به العبد الصلاة فإن فسدت خاب و خسر و إن تمت فقد أفلح و نجح. 
 أول ما يقضى به بين الناس يوم القيامة هو الدماء.  
 أول من رمى بسهم في سبيل الله هو سعد بن أبي وقاص.  
 أول من سل سيف في سبيل الله هو الزبير بن العوام.  
 أول من قدم المدينة من المهاجرين هو مصعب بن عمير.  
أول من صلى الجمعة بالمدينة قبل قدوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو مصعب بن عمير.  
 أول آية نزلت في القتال قوله تعالى ( أذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا و إن الله على نصرهم لقدير ) سورة الحج 39  
 النحل لا تجذبه الأزهار الزاهية كما نراها ولكنه يراها بالضوء فوق البنفسجي الذي يجعلها أكثر جمال في نظره.  
 أول الأمم التي تدخل الجنة هي أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن :  
سبع ساعات لا تكفي للنوم اذا كنت تعمل بجد وانك تحتاج مابين 8 الى 10 ساعات لتقوم بكامل نشاطك وقادراً على العمل والعطاء  
خير وسيلة لتنظيم الوقت هي أداء الصلوات الخمس عل وقتها مع الجماعة في المسجد  
كثرة المسكنات للصداع تفاقم متاعب الصداع   
بكتريا اللثة قد تسبب نوبات قلبية 
مادة الطلع لذكور النخيل تزيد من انتاج الخصية للحيوانات المنوية وتساعد على علاج العقم لدى الرجال اذا خلط مع العسل الاصلي  
الاصابة بمرض السكر قد يرجع إلى الكسل وعدم العمل   
المشروبات الغازية تسبب عسر الهضم وزيادة الوزن بسبب السكر المضاف إليها 
كما تدين تدان وان ماتفعله في الناس سوف يرد عليك خيرا أم شرا 
أربعة تجلب الرزق: قيام الليل --وكثرة الاستغفار بالسحار --وتعاهد الصدقة -- والذكر أول النهار وأخره 
واربعة تمنع الرزق : نوم الصبحة -وقلة الصلاة - والكسل - والخيانة  
أربعة تزيد في العقل : ترك الفضول من الكلام -والسواك - ومجالسة الصالحين - ومجالسة العلماء 
رفع اليدين في الصلاة يكون في أربعة مواضع -- عند تكبيرة الاحرام -وعند الركوع وعند الرفع منه وعند القيام من التشهد الأول 
الاشارة في التشهد تكون بواسطة اصبع السبابة ومع كل جملة تقال  
من ترك ركناً في الحج فلا يتم حجه إلا به ومن ترك واجباً فعليه دم ومن ترك سنة فلا شيء عليه 
الفرق بين السرية والغزوة أن الغزوة هي التي يكون فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قائدا للمسلمين , أما السرية فهو الجيش الذي يبعثه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم واؤمر عليه أحد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم 
يستطيع الجواد أن يضل أشهرا واقفا على قدميه كما أنه ينام في هذا الوضع إذ حباه الله بجهاز عضلي خاص يسمح لارجله بأن تظل مشدودة على الدوام لتحمل جسمه الثقيل دون عناء كبير 
مجموع أطوال الاوعية الدموية في الانسان البالغ الذي يزن 50 كيلو غراما نحو 100000 كيلو متر وهو مايكفي للف الكرة الارضية عند خط الاستواء مرتين ونصفا وتبلغ مساحات سطوح هذه الاوعية نحو 6300 متر مربع  
عدد غزوات الرسول صلى الله عليع وسلم 26 غزوة وبلغ عدد السرايا التي أرسلها 38 سرية

----------


## alhaidary

بما عهدناه من سعة صدرك أخي العزيز أبا عبدالله  لي بعض الملاحظات التالية :ــ قلت حفظك الله أن أول نبي أرسل إلى البشر هو آدم عليه السلام والصحيح أن آدم ليس من الرسل عليهم السلام جميعاً وقلت رعاك الله أن أول طعام أهل الجنّة هو زيادة كبد ثور والصحيح هو أن أول طعام أهل الجنّة هو زيادة كبد الحوت أما الثور فهو طعام الوليمة التي أعدها الله سبحانه وتعالى  لعباده من أهل الجنّة وقلت أن أول من حفظ القرآن بعد رسول الله هو علي رضي الله عنه  والمعروف أنه عندما ينزل الوحي على رسول الله ثم يقرأه على صحابته الكرام فيحفظونه مباشرة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ، وليس فقط علي رضي الله عنه وأرضاه ، وهذا يستلزم ملازمته للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دائماً ، وهذا أعتقد أن أبابكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما قد فعلاه أكثر من علي رضي الله عنهما  أخي أبا عبدالله النقطة الثالثة إجتهاد مني والله أعلم بارك الله فيك وفي مواضيعك وإلى الأمام وبالتوفيق :Hands:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> بما عهدناه من سعة صدرك أخي العزيز أبا عبدالله  لي بعض الملاحظات التالية :ــ قلت حفظك الله أن أول نبي أرسل إلى البشر هو آدم عليه السلام والصحيح أن آدم ليس من الرسل عليهم السلام جميعاً وقلت رعاك الله أن أول طعام أهل الجنّة هو زيادة كبد ثور والصحيح هو أن أول طعام أهل الجنّة هو زيادة كبد الحوت أما الثور فهو طعام الوليمة التي أعدها الله سبحانه وتعالى  لعباده من أهل الجنّة وقلت أن أول من حفظ القرآن بعد رسول الله هو علي رضي الله عنه  والمعروف أنه عندما ينزل الوحي على رسول الله ثم يقرأه على صحابته الكرام فيحفظونه مباشرة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ، وليس فقط علي رضي الله عنه وأرضاه ، وهذا يستلزم ملازمته للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دائماً ، وهذا أعتقد أن أبابكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما قد فعلاه أكثر من علي رضي الله عنهما  أخي أبا عبدالله النقطة الثالثة إجتهاد مني والله أعلم بارك الله فيك وفي مواضيعك وإلى الأمام وبالتوفيق

 *والله أخي alhaidary أنا أنقل هذه المعلومات نقلاً. ولا تضطرني أبحث عنها ، هذا سيستهلك من وقتي الكثير ، ولكن للأمانة لابد أن أتثبت من المعلومات ، وأقرها ، أو أصححها. حاضر ادرس أنت واعطني بعض الوقت لدراسة المعلومات التي علقت عليها ،
ولك مني التحية والتقدير.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم : بناء العظم و ذوبان العظم
بناء العظم و استقلاب العظم Bone Structure and Metabolism   
العظم في حالة حركة مستمرة ، تتباين بين ذوبانه وبنائه ، وتعتمد عملية بناء العظم على الكالسيوم Calcium ، الذي تستخدمه الخلايا البانية للعظم Osteoblasts 
وتندمج هذه الخلايا البانية للعظم وتتحول إلى خلايا عظمية جديدة Osteocytes
وعندما تنخفض مستويات الكالسيوم بالدم عن الحد الطبيعي له ، تقوم الخلايا الآكلة للعظام Osteoclasts بإذابة العظم وإطلاق الكالسيوم من الدم . فإذا زاد معدل ذوبان العظم عن معدل بنائه ، يصبح الهيكل العظمي هشّاً وضعيفاً ، وهو ما يسمى بـ " هشاشة العظام " .
إن العظم الأكثر تعرضاً لهشاشة العظام هو العظم الاسفنجي cancellous bone وهو العظم الداخلي الذي يشكل نسبة تصل إلى 20% من الهيكل العظمي . أما العظم القشري cortical bone وهو أكثر صلابة وكثافة ، فيغطي العظام من الخارج ويشكل 80% الباقية من هيكلك العظمي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم : كيف يعمل المفصل ؟
كيف تعمل المفاصل ؟
ما هي انواع المفاصل ؟  
المفاصل هي الاجزاء التي تربط بين العظام وبعضها ، ولما كان المفصل يسمح لإحدى العظمات بالتحرك أثناء ارتباطها بالعظمة المجاورة لها ، فإنها بذلك تتيح مجالآ واسعآ من الحركة، وبالجهاز الحركي الهيكلي ثلاثة أنواع من المفاصل:
-         المفاصل الثابتة :
وتسمى "درز" وهي التي تربط بين الصفائح العظمية التي تشكل الجمجمة.
تسمح المفاصل الثابتة بحركة محدودة للغاية ، وتقوم أحزمة رفيعة من النسيج الليفي بربط إحدى العظمات بالتي تليها ، ومن أمثلة هذا النوع من المفاصل الصفائح العظمية لجمجمة الطفل الرضيع ، والتي تسمح للجمجمة بالتمدد لتستوعب نمو حجم المخ، وعندما يكتمل نمو المخ تلتحم عظام الجمجمة وتختفي المفاصل الليفية.
-         المفاصل الغضروفية :
وهي مثل الاقراص "الديسك" الموجودة بين الفقرات ، وتحتوي على صفائح متينة تشبه الغضاريف القابلة للانثناء.
إن هذه المفاصل الغضروفية تحتوي على صفائح غضروفية صلبة وتسمح بحركة محدودة ، ومن أمثلتها المفصل الحرقفي العصعصي ، حيث تلتقي العظمة الحرقفية (وهي أدنى عظمة من عظام العمود الفقري) بالحوض ، والاقراص الموجودة بين الفقرات العظمية بالعمود الفقري أيضآ تعد مفاصل غضروفية ، وهي أكثر سمكآ من المفصل الحرقفي العصعصي وتسمح بمجال أكبر من الحركة.
-         المفاصل الزلالية :
وهي أكثر المفاصل قدرة على الحركة، وتشمل مفاصل الكتفين والمرفقين والرسغين والاصابع والحوض(الوركين) والركبتين والكاحلين وأصابع القدمين، ويحيط بها كبسولة (حافظة) ليفية لينة مبطنة بغشاء مفصلي زلق رفيع ، ويفرز الغشاء الزلالي الزلق سائلآ سميكآ زلقآ شبه شفاف يسمى السائل الزلالي وهو الذي يسمح بحركة خالية من الاحتكاك ، ويساعد السائل الزلالي كذلك في حماية المفاصل لأنه يعمل كمانع للتسرب فيمكن العظام المتجاورة من الانزلاق بحرية فوق بعضها البعض ويمنعها في الوقت نفسه من الانفلات من بعضها البعض.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم : هل تعلم كيف تحمل العضلات ظهرك ؟  
تمكنك عضلاتك من الحركة والتحكم في حركة ظهرك وحمل العمود الفقري 
-          عضلات البطن المفلطحة في المقدمة تتصل بالحوض من أسفل والضلوع من اعلى ، وتصنع هذه العضلات تجويفآ يحوي بداخله المعدة وغيرها من أحشاء البطن ، كما أنها تحمل منطقة أسفل الظهر. 
-          العضلتان الحرقفيتان الحوضيتان وتقعان على كل من جانبي العمود الفقري في الجزء السفلي من الظهر، وتتصلان بالفقرات وبالحوض من الداخل ، وهما تمران إلى اسفل مفصلي الوركين ويتصلان بعظم الفخذ، ولا تحمل هذه العضلات العمود الفقري وحسب وإنما تنثنيان وتساعدان في إتزان الجذع أثناء الوقوف. 
-          العضلة الشوكية الناصبة (أو الناصبة للعمود الفقري) تقع إلى يمين ويسار العمود الفقري من الخلف، وهما عضلتان كبيرتان تشاهدان بأسفل الظهر وتتكونان من عدة مجموعات عضلية تتصل بالأجزاء العظمية من كل فقرة ، علاوة على إتصالها من اسفل بالحوض ومن أعلى بالقفص الصدري والعمود الفقري ، وهي المسئول الاول عن ارتكاز الظهر أثناء رفع الأشياء.[/QUOTE]

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف تقاوم الاجسام المضادة العدوى 
؟  
توّلد اللمفيات(نوع من خلايا الدم البيضاء) أجسامآ مضادة تقاوم العدوى.
وتتعرّف هذه الاحسام المضادة على المستضدات النوعية للمرض(وهي مواد تشكل جزءآ من الكائنات الحية المجهرية المسبّبة للمرض) وتقوم بتدمير الاجسام الغازية. 
كيف تعمل اللقاحات؟ 
تقوم اللقاحات(الفاكسينات) بتدريب جهاز المناعة لكي يتعرف على الفيروسات أو البكتيريا بأنواعها المختلفة ولكي يهاجمها بسرعة إذا ما دخلت تلك الفيروسات أو البكتيريا الجسم في المستقبل.
اللقاحات عادة ما تطلق نوعين رئيسيين من إستجابة الجهاز المناعي وهما:
(1) خلايا جهاز المناعة (خلايا B والخلايا البلازمية) التي تصنع أجسامآ مضادة تتلاءم مع الأجزاء أو القطع الجزيئية من الكائن الحي الدقيق (التي تسمى الانتيجينات أو مولدات المضاد).
(2) خلايا جهاز المناعة (خلايا T) التي تهاجم الخلايا الاخرى المصابة بعدوى الكائن الدقيق. 
في بعض الحالات يتكون اللقاح من كائنات دقيقة حية ولكنها ضعيفة جدآ.
في حالات أكثر تستخدم في اللقاح انتيجينات مشتقة من الكائن الدقيق.
رغم ان الانتيجين نفسه هو قطعة غير ضارة من فيروس أو بكتيريا(جرثوم) ، فإن جهاز المناعة يتعرف على هذا الانتيجين كجسم غريب ، ويتفاعل تجاهه وكأنه فيروس أو بكتير حقيقي كامل ، ويتصاعد الهجوم ضد الانتيجين على يد أنواع من خلايا الدم البيض تسمى الخلايا الآكلة (أو البلعمية) الكبيرة أو البلعميات الكبيرة وخلايا T وخلايا B.
هناك خلايا B وخلايا T معينة تتذكر الانتيجين حتى إذا ما حضر في المستقبل – وهو في هذه المرة كجزء من ميكروب أو سم ميكروبي(توكسين) حقيقي-  فإن الخلايا تتخلص منه قبل أن يتمكن من التسبب في أي ضرر.
وحديثآ جدآ تم التوصل إلى إنتاج لقاحات جديدة مصنعة بأسلوب الهندسة الوراثية من الحمض النووي DNA.
وفي هذه اللقاحات يتم حقن جين DNA  الذي يأمر الخلية أن تصنع الانتيجين المطلوب في الجسم (وذلك بدلآ من حقن الانتيجين نفسه). وهكذا يدخل الـ DNA إلى الخلايا ويوفر موردآ مستمرآ من الانتيجين. وهذه اللقاحات من الـ DNA قد تعطي مناعة أطول أمدآ وأقل تكلفة.

----------


## albdr

> هل تعلم : هل تعلم كيف تحمل العضلات ظهرك ؟    تمكنك عضلاتك من الحركة والتحكم في حركة ظهرك وحمل العمود الفقري  - عضلات البطن المفلطحة في المقدمة تتصل بالحوض من أسفل والضلوع من اعلى ، وتصنع هذه العضلات تجويفآ يحوي بداخله المعدة وغيرها من أحشاء البطن ، كما أنها تحمل منطقة أسفل الظهر.  - العضلتان الحرقفيتان الحوضيتان وتقعان على كل من جانبي العمود الفقري في الجزء السفلي من الظهر، وتتصلان بالفقرات وبالحوض من الداخل ، وهما تمران إلى اسفل مفصلي الوركين ويتصلان بعظم الفخذ، ولا تحمل هذه العضلات العمود الفقري وحسب وإنما تنثنيان وتساعدان في إتزان الجذع أثناء الوقوف.   - العضلة الشوكية الناصبة (أو الناصبة للعمود الفقري) تقع إلى يمين ويسار العمود الفقري من الخلف، وهما عضلتان كبيرتان تشاهدان بأسفل الظهر وتتكونان من عدة مجموعات عضلية تتصل بالأجزاء العظمية من كل فقرة ، علاوة على إتصالها من اسفل بالحوض ومن أعلى بالقفص الصدري والعمود الفقري ، وهي المسئول الاول عن ارتكاز الظهر أثناء رفع الأشياء.

 [/quote]    :Cry Smile:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف يلتئم العظم من تلقاء نفسه؟
؟  
1
للعظام المكسورة قدرة هائلة على ترميم نفسها ، لكن يتعين منعها عن الحركة حتى تلتحم بشكل صحيح ، في البداية، تلتئم الأوعية الدموية وتتشكل شبكة من الأنسجة الليفية الجديدة 
2
في المرحلة الثانية للإلتئام،  يتشكل عظم إسفنجي يسمى ثفن لتوفير تثبيتة مؤقتة قاسية ، وتنمو الأوعية الدموية المقطوعة من جديد في الثفن ، الأمر الذي يسمح بوصول الدم إلى العظم الجديد. 
3
في الاشهر والسنين الأخيرة يحلّ محلّ هذا الترميم المؤقت عظم مكتنز ، ويكسي أي تشوه بسيط عظم جديد ، وفي النهاية تصعب معرفة ما إذا كان قد حصل كسر فعلآ.

----------


## alhaidary

:Cry Smile: [/quote]   :Icon5:   :Ohmy:   :Emoticon1:   :016:   :Confused:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :   اسرار وظائف اجزاء الجلد                                
؟  
- الجلد هو العضو الأكبر في جسم الإنسان.
- تبلغ مساحة الجلد 2متر مربع.
- تنمو خلايا الجلد وتموت وتستبدل نفسها بإستمرار. 
 وظائف الجلد       
1- حماية الأعضاء الداخلية للجسم من المؤثرات الخارجية.
2- تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم. 
 طبقات الجلد     
يتألف الجلد من طبقتان: 
1- البشرة Epidermis وهي الطبقة السطحية للجلد.
2- الأَدَمَة Dermis وهي الطبقة السفلية من الجلد. 
أولأ: البشرة       
- تتكون من من صحائف من الخلايا الميتة.
- تنمو الخلايا الموجودة في قاعدة البشرة بصورة متواصلة، ثم تنقسم وتهاجر إلى السطح، وتمتليء هذه الخلايا بالكيراتين Keratin (وهو بروتين ليفي قاسي)، يمنح الجلد قوته ومرونته، ومع مرور الوقت تصل خلايا الجلد إلى السطح وهناك تموت وتُطرح على شكل قُشيرات جلدية، مفسحة المجال أمام ظهور جلد جديد
- يتكون الشعر والأظافر بشكل رئيسي من الكيراتين، ولهذا فهما شديدا الشبه بالجلد.
- تحتوي البشرة أيضآ على الخلايا الميلانية أو الملانية Melanocytes وتقوم هذه الخلايا بصنع صبغة الميلانين Melanin وهذه الصبغة مسؤولة عن إضفاء اللون على الجلد ، وايضآ تعمل على ترشسح الأشعة فوق البنفسجية من الشمس.
- معلومة للفائدة:
سكان المناطق الحارة جدآ ذوي البشرة الداكنة تكون مستويات الميلانين لديهم عالية  
أولأ: الأدمه   
- تتكون من نسيج قوي ومرن.
- تحتوي الادمة على جميع الأوعية الدموية اللمفية والغدد العرقية والأعصاب والغدد الزهمية وجريبات الشعر  والألياف العضلية والمستقبلات(أعضاء حساسية تكشف اللمس والضغط والحرارة والبرد)، والتي تجهّز البشرة وتدعمها.
- تحتوي الأدمة ايضآ على خلايا تقوم بترميم الجلد عندما يتعرض للأذى.  
شرح مبسط عن الكلمات المكتوبة في الصورة: 
- البشرة: تُزال الخلايا الخارجية البعيدة للجلد بشكل مستمر عن طريق الفرك والحكّ.
- الأدمة: توجد جميع البنى الداعمة للبشرة في هذا الجزء من الجلد.
- الدهن تحت الجلد: تقع طبقة دهنية عازلة للجلد تحت أدمة الجلد.
- شعرة: يتكون الشعر الناعم الذي يغطي معظم أجزاء الجسم من مادة الكيراتين، التي تلعب دورآ مهمآ في العزل.
- مسم العرق: تظلق فتحة قناة العرق الموجودة داخل البشرة العرق بإتجاه سطح الجلد.
- نهايات عصبية حرة: تتحس هذه النهايات العصبية الحرارة والبرودة واللمس والألم.
- مستقبلة لمسية: تسمى أيضآ جُسيم ميسنر، وهذه المستقبلة حساسة بشكل خاص للإهتزاز.
- غدة زهمية: تصنع هذه الغدة مادة زيتية تسمى الزُهم ، ويسكو الزهم الجلد والشعر لإبقائهما صامدين للماء غير نفوذين ومرنين.
- العضلة الناصبة للشعر: للشعر عضلات بالغة الصغر تستطيع التقلص لجعل الشعر ينتصب، ويحدث هذا عندما يبرد الجسم، محتجزآ طبقة عازلة من الهواء الدافيء فوق سطح الجسم.
- غدة عرقية: تغطي جلدك غدد منتجة للعرق، تساعد هذه الغدد في تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم.
- مستقبلات ضغطية: تُرحّل مستقبلة الضغط هذه  التي تسمى جُسيم باتشيني المعلومات المتعلقة بالضغط.
- جريب الشعر: تنمو كل شعرة بشكل متواصل من قاعدة تعرف بالجريب، ويقع عميقآ داخل الأدمة.  
 تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم    
- عندما يصبح جلدك حارآ جدآ تتوسع الأوعية الدموية(الموجودة في الأدمة) لتشتيت الحرارة وتقوم الغدد العرقية بإفراز العرق لتبريد الجسم.
- عندما يشعر جلدك بالبرودة تضيق الأوعية الدموية لتحافظ على الدم الحار، ويقشعرّ الجلد لحبس طبقة من الهواء الدافيء حول الجسم. 
 طرق حماية الجلد من أشعة الشمس المباشرة بالصيف  
- إبقى بعيدآ عن أشعة الشمس المباشرة بين الساعة 10 صباحآ و 4 عصرآ.
- تجنب التعرض لفترة طويلة الأمد تحت أشعة الشمس المباشرة.
- إرتداء قميص قطني.
- إرتداء قبعة عريضة ذات حواف.
- وضع كريم واق من حروق الشمس بإنتظام. 
 منافع الأشعة فوق البنفسجة للشمس:
 مفيدة وضرورية لعمليات الجسم وإنتاج فيتامين D المهم لتقوية العظام.

----------


## alhaidary

:Cry Smile: [/quote]  أقلقتني والله أخي العزيز البدر  :016:    بالله عليك ما يبكيك ؟  :016:    ربما ساعدتك ، أرجو منك الرد لو تكرمت

----------


## albdr

> 

 أقلقتني والله أخي العزيز البدر  :016:    بالله عليك ما يبكيك ؟  :016:    ربما ساعدتك ، أرجو منك الرد لو تكرمت [/quote]  أخي الحيدري شكرا جزيلا لك على اهتمامك بي  في الحقيقة ما كنت حاب ازعجك  :Shutup:    لأني مصاب في اسفل الظهر وهذي منطقة حرجة وخلها على الله  :Hands:

----------


## alhaidary

> أقلقتني والله أخي العزيز البدر    بالله عليك ما يبكيك ؟    ربما ساعدتك ، أرجو منك الرد لو تكرمت

 أخي الحيدري شكرا جزيلا لك على اهتمامك بي  في الحقيقة ما كنت حاب ازعجك  :Shutup:    لأني مصاب في اسفل الظهر وهذي منطقة حرجة وخلها على الله  :Hands:  [/quote] شفاك الله وعافاك  :Hands:    هل معك إنزلاق غضروفي مثلاً ؟ أو ما شابه ؟ أرجو التوضيح .  وأعتقد أن علاجك عندي  وأعتبرنفسك قد شفيت يإذن الواحد الأحد  والله هو الشافي المعافي  :Hands:

----------


## albdr

شفاك الله وعافاك  :Hands:    هل معك إنزلاق غضروفي مثلاً ؟ أو ما شابه ؟ أرجو التوضيح .  وأعتقد أن علاجك عندي وأعتبرنفسك قد شفيت يإذن الواحد الأحد  والله هو الشافي المعافي  :Hands:   اللهم آمين جزيت خيرا  لا مو انزلاق..  باقي طال عمرك انتظر موعدي في المستشفى واشوف اش بيقول الطبيب  :Wacko:

----------


## alhaidary

> شفاك الله وعافاك    هل معك إنزلاق غضروفي مثلاً ؟ أو ما شابه ؟ أرجو التوضيح .  وأعتقد أن علاجك عندي وأعتبرنفسك قد شفيت يإذن الواحد الأحد  والله هو الشافي المعافي   اللهم آمين جزيت خيرا  لا مو انزلاق..  باقي طال عمرك انتظر موعدي في المستشفى واشوف اش بيقول الطبيب

 أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك ويشفي كل مسلم :Hands:    أخي البدر ممكن تراسلني على الخاص وتشرح لي حالتك  وسيبك من مواعيد الدكاترة الدجالين وخرابيطهم   أنا أعرف دكاترة على قدر من العلم والأمكانيات لا يمكن   لأي دكاترة في العالم أجمع أن يقارنوا بهم وأتحدى ، وأنا عند  كلامي  فلا تستغرب   وكله بأجره وطهور بإذن الله تعالى  :Hands:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شفاك الله وعافاك    هل معك إنزلاق غضروفي مثلاً ؟ أو ما شابه ؟ أرجو التوضيح .  وأعتقد أن علاجك عندي وأعتبرنفسك قد شفيت يإذن الواحد الأحد  والله هو الشافي المعافي   اللهم آمين جزيت خيرا  لا مو انزلاق..  باقي طال عمرك انتظر موعدي في المستشفى واشوف اش بيقول الطبيب

  

> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك ويشفي كل مسلم   أخي البدر ممكن تراسلني على الخاص وتشرح لي حالتك  وسيبك من مواعيد الدكاترة الدجالين وخرابيطهم   أنا أعرف دكاترة على قدر من العلم والأمكانيات لا يمكن   لأي دكاترة في العالم أجمع أن يقارنوا بهم وأتحدى ، وأنا عند  كلامي  فلا تستغرب   وكله بأجره وطهور بإذن الله تعالى

 *أسأل الله أن يشفيك أخي البدر،
وطمنا على تطور حالتك أولاً بأول ، وان شاء الله تكتب لك السلامة.*

----------


## albdr

> *أسأل الله أن يشفيك أخي البدر،*  *وطمنا على تطور حالتك أولاً بأول ، وان شاء الله تكتب لك السلامة.*

   جزاك الله خيرا ابو عبد الله  :Icon26:    شكرا على اهتمامك طال عمرك   لكن في الحقيقة انا سببت مشكله في الموضوع من هل تعلم لمشكله خاصة!!!  :Shutup:

----------


## alhaidary

> جزاك الله خيرا ابو عبد الله    شكرا على اهتمامك طال عمرك   لكن في الحقيقة انا سببت مشكله في الموضوع من هل تعلم لمشكله خاصة!!!

   الله يهديك أخي الكريم البدر   يعني الموضوع أهم منك ؟  ياأخي مواضييع المنتدى كلها ما تسوى شئ مع مشكلة واحدة  من مشاكل أي عضو من أعضاء المنتدى ، وعلاج مشكلتك   أهم من أي موضوع   وبرضه نقول هل تعلم أن هناك دكاترة من الجنّ يعالجون الإنس  ويعالجون الإنزلاقات الظهرية والفقرات بكل حرفنة وممكن خلال   يوم واحد تصير زي الحصان ما شاء الله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  وظائفك الحيوية والجهاز العصبي التلقائي ( اللاإرادي )
؟  
- إن وظائف جسدك الحيوية تخضع لتحكم الجهاز العصبي (اللاإرادي) والذي يبدأ من منطقة "ما تحت المهاد البصري" بوسط المخ.
- ويقوم الجهاز العصبي التلقائي بإرسال أعصاب لجميع أجزاء الجسم كي توجه مختلف الوظائف كما تصله اعصاب أخرى قادمة من مختلف مناطق الجسم تنقل رسائل إلى المخ.
- وينقسم الجهاز إلى أعصاب سبمثاوية(باللون الأخضر) وأعصاب باراسمبثاوية (باللون الأزرق)، وهما يعملان سويآ.  
 الأعصاب السمبثاوية: 
تقوم الأعصاب السمبثاوية بنقل الإشارات العصبية إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم لإعداده للنشاط الجمساني أو رد فعل القتال أو الهروب. 
 ضغط الدم وسرعة ضربات القلب: 
- عندما تتريض، يتسع مجرى الشرينات الدقيقة الموجودة بداخل قلبك ورئتيك، وعضلاتك فيتدفق الدم إلى تلك الأعضاء بمزيد من الغزراة.
- وتوجه منطقة ما تحت المهاد والموجودة بالمخ الأعصاب السمبثاوية حتى تقلل من تدفق الدم إلى الجلد والمعدة والأمعاء حتى يتوفر مقدار أكبر من الدماء للقلب والرئتين والعضلات.
- أما الأعصاب السمبثاوية للغدد الكظرية (فوق الكلوية) فهي تنشطها حتى تفرز المزيد من هرمون الإبينفرين (الأدرينالين).
- والرسائل القادمة من الأعصاب السمبثاوية إلى القلب وكذلك الإبينفرين الموجود في الدم يتسببان معآ في جعل القلب يضخ الدم بشكل أسرع وبقوة أكبر، أما الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية فتقف مستعدة للتخفيف من تلك الآثار.
- كما تعمل الأعصاب السمبثاوية والإبينفرين الموجود في الدم على توسيع الشعب الهوائية (الممرات الهوائية) حتى يمكنك إستنشاق الهواء ودفعه خارج رئتيك بمعدل أسرع. 
 التحكم في درجة حرارة الجسم:- 
يعمل مركز التحكم في درجة الحرارة، وهو موجود أيضآ في منطقة ما تحت المهاد البصري بالمخ على الحفاظ على درجة حرارة الدم في النطاق السليم، وعندما تتريض يعمل الأنقباض العضلي على توليد حرارة، وهو ما يجعل درجة الحرارة ترتفع، ومع إرتفاعها ترسل منطقة ما تحت المهاد إشارات إلى الأعصاب كي تزيد من إفراز العرق وتدفق الدم إلى الجلد، وهو ما يساعد على إنتقال درجة حرارة الجسم إلى الهواء المحيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  وظائف الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية 
؟  
- تحتفظ الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية بحالة من التوازن مع وظائف الأعصاب السمبثاوية عن طريق إرسال إشارات إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم لتعمل على تهدئة الجسم بعد التريض.
- وترسل الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية بإشارات إلى منظم ضربات القلب، وهو عضو يطلق عليه العقد الجيب أذينية Sinoartial Node وذلك لإبطاء نشاط القلب، وعندما يبدأ التمرين من جديد، تنسحب الإشارات الباراسمبثاوية مع إعطاء الأعصاب السمبثاوية والإبنفرين إشارة للقلب بضخ الدم بسرعة وقوة أكبر.
- تساعد الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية على تقوية الإنقباضات العضلية في جدران المعدة والأمعاء، في حين تميل الأعصاب السمبثاوية إلى تهدئة مثل هذه الإنقباضات، فإذا عمل نوعا الأعصاب معآ فإنهما:
1- يشجعان على إخراج البول والفضلات المعوية والتخلص منها عن طريق إستثارة عضلات جدران المثانة والأمعاء.
2- يتسببان في إنتصاب القضيب والبظر أثناء الإثارة الجنسية.
3- يجعلان الغدد الدمعية بالعينين تكوّن الدموع.

----------


## عاطف

مشكور وعيطيك العافية علي هذه المعلومات القيمة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مشكور وعيطيك العافية علي هذه المعلومات القيمة

 *شكراً لمرورك.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف تصنع الدم
؟  
- يشتمل دمك على سائل (هو البلازما)، وخلايا الدم.
- وتتحكم الكليتان في حجم الدم.
- وينتج الكبد أغلب بروتينات البلازما
- وينتج نخاع العظم خلايا الدم. وأكثرها عددآ بفارق كبير هي كريات الدم الحمراء التي تنقل الأكسجين، فهي تشكل وحدها ما يقرب من نصف حجم الدم.
- وتولد خلايا الدم وتصل إلى طور البلوغ داخل نخاع عظام معينة، ومنها عظمة الصدر، الحوض، الضلوع، الفقرات الشوكية، والعظام الطويلة للساقين (الفخذ والقصبة) .
- وعندما تبلغ خلايا الدم طور النضوج، تدخل الأوعية الدموية الموجودة في نخاع العظم وتسافر عبر تيار الدم من خلال جسدك، أم الخلايا الليمفاوية فتدخل العقد الليمفاوية ،وغدة التيموس، والطحال، ثم تزداد نضجآ ثم تعاود الدخول في تيار الدم.
- وجميع خلايا الدم الناضجة تنشأ في الأصل من خلايا بدائية تسمى الخلايا الجزعية، وهي بمثابة الخلايا الأم.
- والخلايا الجزعية الرئيسية (وتسمى كذلك الخلايا الجزعية عديدة الجهود) يمكنها إنتاج خلايا أم ليمفاوية، وهي التي تقوم بتصنيع خلايا الدم البيضاء الأخرى، ومن بينها الخلايا كبيرة النواة Megakaryocyte (وهي التي تصنع الصفائح الدموية). كما تصنع الخلايا الجزعية الرئيسية (الخط المنقط).
-  وبين الخلايا الجزعية والخلايا تامة النضوج توجد خلايا أقل نضوجآ (مبيّنة في الشكل أعلاه).
- إن نمو خلايا الدم ونضوجها ينشط بمفعول مواد يقال لها مواد النمو، بعضه يتم صنعها داخل النخاع، وهناك عوامل نمو إضافية هي الهرمونات التي تصنع في أعضاء أخرى ثم ترحل متجهة إلى النخاع عن طريق الدم.
- ويمكن إعطاء عوامل النمو كعقاقير دوائية تنشط إنتاج مختلف خلايا الدم. كما أن من الممكن أيضآ إجراء عملية نقل خلايا أم لك أثناء عملية نقل نخاع العظم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :   كيف يدور الدم بداخلك
؟  
- من كل جزء في الجسم، تتدفق دماء انتزع منها الأكسجين(باللون الأرجواني) متجهة نحو القلب، فتدخل أولآ الأذين الأيمن (1) ثم البطين الأيمن (2) ثم تصعد في الشريان الرئوي (3) متجهة إلى الرئتين.
- وبداخل الرئتين يمتليء الدم بالأكسجين ويفرغ ما يحمله من ثاني أكسد الكربون.
- ويدخل الدم المؤكسج(أي الذي يحمل الأكسجين) (باللون الأحمر) إلى الأوردة الرئوية (5) ثم إلى الأذين الأيسر (6) فالبطين الأيسر (7) الذي يدفع الدم خلال الشريان الأورطي الأبهر (8) ليتجه إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم.
- والدم الذي يمر خلال الأمعاء (9) يقوم بإلتقاط المواد الغذائية والسوائل التي تم هضمها وإمتصاصها.
- ويتجه الدم الوارد من الأمعاء إلى الكبد (10) الذي يقوم بالتخلص من المواد السامة ويجعلها غير ضارة، كما يضف أيضآ البروتينات الضرورية مثل (عوامل تجلط الدم) إلى الدم.
- وفي الكليتين (11) يفرغ الدم الفائض من السوائل والأحماض والمعادن.
- وفي الطحال (12) يفرغ الدم خلال الدم العجوز والمنهكة، والتي يتم بعد ذلك تكسيره

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف تكافح العدوى الفيروسية
؟  
1- الفيروس عبارة عن حلزون من المادة الجينية (الحمض النووي) محاط بغلاف من البروتين
ولا يمكن للفيروسات أن تعيش وتظل على قيد الحياة وأن تتكاثر إلا إذا دخلت إحدى الخلايا.
وتقوم الخلايا البائية بتصنيع الأجسام المضادة التي تهاجم الفيروسات السابحة بشكل مؤقت
مع تيار الدم (تمامآ مثلما تفعل الخلايا البائية مع البكتيريا - مشروحة في موضوع كيف تكافح العدوى البكتيرية).
بعض الفيروسات تهرب من التدمير بفعل الأجسام المضادة وتدخل الخلايا.
وتهاجم الخلايا التائية القاتلة الخلايا التي أصابتها العدوى الفيروسية.
وهنا يلتحم الفيروس بالخلية بتثبيت واحد أو أكثر من جزيئاته الموجودة فوق سطحه الخارجي(مثل مفتاح يدخل في قفل داخل النتوءات الموجودة على السطح الخارجي للخلية. 
2- بعد أن يلتحم الفيروس بسطح الخلية، يبدأ في إقحام نفسه إلى داخلها. 
3- بعد أن يدخل الفيروس الخلية، يبدأ في التخلص من غلافه البروتيني.
وتتجه قطع البروتين إلى سطح الخلية ، أما المادة الجينية للفيروس التي بداخل الخلية فهي إما تظل خاملة
وإما تبدأ في التكاثر. 
4- وتدرك الخلية التائية القاتلة أن قطع الغلاف البروتيني للفيروس الموجودة فوق سطح الخلية
 مواد غريبة عن الجسم لأن هذه القطع تتطابق تمامآ مع مستقبلات موجودة فوق سطح الخلية التائية
القاتلة(مثل مفتاح يدخل في قفل"رتاج") 
5- وترسل الخلية التائية المساعدة والموجودة بالقرب من موقع الأحداث (ليست موضحة بالشكل) إشارات
تجعل الخلايا التائية القاتلة تنقسم ويتضاعف عددها وتساعد في مكافحة هذه الخلية وغيرها من الخلايا المصابة بالفيروس. 
6- تقوم الخلايا التائية النشطة بعمل ثقوب داخل الخلايا المصابة بالفيروس وتدمرها هي والفيروس الذي بداخلها.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف تكافح العدوى البكتيرية
؟  
1- البكتيريا وهي كائنات دقيقة من أمثلتها ذلك النوع الذي يسبب إلتهاب الزور،
تغزو الأنسجة عن طريق المرور بين خلايا سطح النسيج (الطلائي). 
2- توجد فوق سطح خلية البكتيريا مركبات تسمى عوامل مضادة (أنتيجينات)،
وتتواجد خلايا الدم البيضاء المسماه بالخلايا البائية داخل النسيج الذي تعرض للغزو البكتيري.
وفوق سطح كل خلية من الخلايا البائية (b-csells) توجد مركبات يقال لها "المستقبلات" receptors
وهي التي تقوم بالإنقضاض على العوامل المضادة الخاصة بالبكتيريا والإلتحام معها، فيصبحان مثل القفل والمفتاح. 
3- هناك خلايا دموية أخرى إسمها الخلايا التائية (helper-t-cells) والتي تصل إلى حيث الموقعة وترسل إشارات تأمر بها الخلايا البائية أن تنضح، وتنقسم وتصنع أجسام مضادة تواجه بها العوامل البكتيرية المضادة الملتصقة بسطحها.
4- الخلية الملتهمة الهائلة (macrophage) والخلية المحلة للوسط المتعادل (neutrophil) وهما خليتان أخريان بيضاوان أكبر حجمآ تعملان في مكافحة العدوى، تصلان إلى مسرح الأحداث. 
5- تقوم الأجسام المضادة وجزيء يسمى "الداحر" (complement) بالإلتصاق بخلية البكتيريا
حتى يجعلها في متناول خلايا الدم البيضاء الأخرى كي تقتلها.
وتقوم الخلية الملتهمة الهائلة بإحاطة البكتيريا بألسنتها وتدميرها (يمكن لكل من الخلايا المحبة للوسط المتعادل والخلايا الملتهمة الهائلة الإحاطة بالبكتيريا وتدميرها).

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم : كيف ترى 
؟  
1- عضلات العين الست للفتاة تقوم بتحريك عينيها في أسلوب متناسق. 
الموجات الضوئية الصادرة من العصفور وفرع الشجرة تسير نحو عيني الفتاة فتدخل العين عبر القرنية والغرفة الأمامية ثم الحدقة(إنسان العين) ثم العدسة حيث يتم تجميع أشعة الضوء في بؤرة. 
2- تستقر أشعة الضوء فوق الشبكية، وكما يحدث في آلة التصوير(الكاميرا)، تتكون صورة مقلوبة للطائر فوق الشبكية. 
3- ترسل النهايات العصبية الموجودة في الشبكية الإشارات عائدة إلى العصب البصري. 
4- تمر الإشارات من خلال العصب البصري ، وتعبر الجزء الأوسط من المخ، وتستقر فوق الجزء الخلفي من المخ وهو القشرة البصرية. 
ويتسبب الضوء المنعكس على العصفور في تغير دائم في الإشارات الصادرة من الشبكية إلى المخ، 
 وتترجم القشرة البصرية هذه الإشارات إلى حركة.

----------


## المناضل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
كيف حالك يابو عبدالله ؟؟
وكيف حال الجميع ؟؟  
والله يعطيك العافيه 
ويديم الصحه والعافيه للجميع  
ولكم ودي واحترامي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> كيف حالك يابو عبدالله ؟؟
> وكيف حال الجميع ؟؟
> والله يعطيك العافيه 
> ويديم الصحه والعافيه للجميع 
> ولكم ودي واحترامي

 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،
أهلاً أخي المناضل،
نحن بخير ، ولكن ...
...
...
اشتقنالك.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم : كيف نسمع 
؟  
1- تصدر موجات صوتية من الهاتف. 
2- تعبر موجات الصوت عبر قناة الأذن الخارجية وتصطدم بطبلة الأذن. 
3- تهتز طبلة الأذن ثم تنتقل ذبذباتها إلى عظيمات دقيقة الحجم موجودة بالأذن الوسطى. 
4- ترسل تلك العظيمات الذبذبات إلى القوقعة، وهو عضو يشبه في شكله الدودة ذات القوقعة التي نراها في الحدائق وتوجد في الأذن الداخلية، حيث تتحرك الذبذبات في دائرة. 
5- تهتز شعيرات دقيقة بالقوقعة فتشكل إشارات في العصب السمعي. 
6- تنتقل الإشارت عن طريق العصب السمعي إلى مراكز السمع بالفص الصدغي بالمخ، حيث تتم ترجمة الأصوات وهنا يتم التعرف على الأصوات على أنها أصوات بشرية تمامآ مثلما إستمعت إليها من خلال الهاتف.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم : كيف تتخلص من النفايات وتحتفظ بتوازن السوائل داخل جسدك 
؟  
1- يعمل المخ والكليتان معآ في تعاون من أجل الحفاظ على سوائل الجسم، والأحماض والاملاح المعدنية في حالة توازن. 
فعندما تمارس الرياضة تفرز عرقآ وتفقد الماء وذلك عبر الجلد بصورة أولية، وقد تفقد أنسجة الجسم بذلك قدرآ من الماء. 
وكرد فعل إتجاه نقص السوائل تفرز منطقة ما تحت المهاد بالمخ (الهايبوتلاموس Hypothalamus) هرمونآ مضادآ لإفراز البول (ADH) والذي يختزن داخل الغدة النخامية ثم ينطلق إلى الدم. 
2- عندما يصل هرمون ( ADH) إلى الكليتنين فإنه يجعلهما تعيدان إمتصاص الماء وإعادته إلى الدم مرة أخرى.  
3- وعندما تحتسي كميات هائلة من السوائل، يدرك مخك أن مزيدآ من السوائل قد صارت بالدم ، فيخفض بدوره من إفراز هرمون (ADH) وهو ما يجعل الكليتين تبقيان على قدر اقل من الماء بالدم وتخرجان المزيد منه على شكل بول.  
4- وتحتفظ الكليتان  بالتوازن الصحيح للسوائل والمعادن والمواد الغذائية والأحماض بداخل الجسم، كما تتخلص أيضآ من بعض المواد الإخراجية والنفايات الموجودة بالدم فتنقيان الدم منها.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم : كيف تتحرك 
؟  
(الشكل الأول)
1- ذراع الصبي عائدة إلى الوراء في وضع الإستعداد للرمي، وحتى يقذف بالكرة يجب على الصبي أولآ أن ينظر إلى حيث يريد أن يلقي بالكرة، مستعملآ عينيه والقشرة البصرية، كما يجب عليه أن يشعر بموقع جسده في الفراغ مستعملآ مراكز الإتزان في أذنيه ومخه. 
2- ينغي أيضآ أن يكون الصبي قادرآ على الإحساس بموقع ذراعه اليمنى، وقبضته على الكرة مستعملآ النهايات العصبية المستشعرة للضغط الموجود في جلد أصابعه والنهايات العصبية المحددة للوضع والموجودة في مفاصله. 
3- تخرج من النهايات العصبية في الأصابع والمفاصل إشارات ترسل عبر جذر العصب الحسي لتدخل الحبل الشوكي حيث تسير هذه الإشارات صاعدة إلى القشرة الحسية للمخ والمراز الأكثر عمقآ التي تقع مباشرة أسفل القشرة. 
(الشكل الثاني)
 4- ترسل القشرة البصرية أيضآ معلومات إلى الشقرة الحركية، والتي ترسل بدورها إشارات عبر الحبل الشوكي لتأمر العضلة ذات الرأسين وعضلات الأصابع بالإسترخاء والعضلات ثلاثية الرؤوس بالإنقباض، فتدفع الذراع للأمام وتطلق سراح الكرة. 
وتتدخل في هذه العملية أيضآ عضلات الأكتاف والظهر، كما تذهب إشارات أيضآ إلى المخيخ الذي يساعد في تنسيق الحركات. 
5- تقوم الإشارات الصادرة من القشرة الحركية اليسرى بتوجيه الذراع اليمنى أثناء رجوعها للخلف ثم اندفاعها للأمام وإلقائها الكرة وتعبر هذه الإشارت الجسم إلى الجهة المقابلة حيث أعصاب الجانب الأيمن من الجسم داخل الحبل الشوكي. 
وتعبر الأحاسيس القادمة من الذراع اليمنى إلى الجهة الأخرى من المخ لتنتهي إلى القشرة الحسية اليسرى. 
ومع توجيه القشرة الحركية العضلات لكي تتصرف ، تقوم القشرة الحسية بمراقبة العملية وترسل رسائل إلى القشرة الحركية لإجراء تصويبات خفيفة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف تشم وتتذوق 
؟  
1- تتبخر جزيئات من مشروب القهوة في الهواء فوق الفنجان، فتدخل في فتحتي أنف السيدة عندما تستنشق الهواء. 
2- تلتصق جزيئات القهوة بخلايا شم مستقبلية معينة، والتي تقوم بإرسال إشارات إلى العصب الشمي (المسئول على الشم). 
3- ينقل العصب الشمي إشارات إلى مراكز الشم بالمخ، فتتعرف السيدة على هذا الشعور وتميّز فيه رائحة القهوة. 
4- عندما ترتشف السيدة القهوة، تلتصق جزيئات منها بخلايا دقيقة مستقبلة موجودة في براعم التذوق باللسان، 
( وتقع براعم التذوق داخل نتوءات صغيرة فوق سطح اللسان تسمى الحلمات ). 
5- تسير الإشارات الصادرة من براعم التذوق عبر الأعصاب الصادرة نحو مراكز التذوق بالمخ، حيث ُُتفهم على أنها الإحساس 
الذي تتعرف عليه المرأة ألا وهو مذاق القهوة. 
((وجميع أنواع المذاق ما هو إلا مزيج من التذوق والشم،  
ولهذا فإن مذاق الطعام يصبح غريبآ إذا أصبت بنزلة برد وأصيبت أنفك بإنسداد))

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف تهضم الطعام 
؟  
1- عندما ينخفض مستوى السكر في الدم أو الدهون داخل الخلايا الدهنية، يتلقى مركز الشهية بالمخ إشارات تخلق لدى المرء شعورآ بالجوع. 
2- وتبدأ عملية الهضم داخل الفم، والهضم عبارة عن تفتيت الطعام وتحليله إلى عدد لا يحصى من الجزئيات ذات الحجم الدقيق الذي يسمح لها بأن تمتص داخل الجسم، وتقوم الأسنان بطحن الطعام وتمزيقه إلى قطع صغيرة، وتقوم الأنزيمات الموجودة باللعاب بتحليله كيميائيآ إلى قطع صغيرة بل وشديدة الصغر. 
3- يتم إبتلاع الطعام ليمر من المريء هابطآ إلى المعدة. 
4- بداخل المعدة، يتعرض الطعام لمزيد من عملية الهضم على يد الحامض المعدي. 
5- يصل الطعام إلى المعي الدقيق حيث تستمر عملية الهضم بفعل الأنزيمات التي تصنع في البنكرياس والأمعاء الدقيقة ليحول الطعام إلى جزيئات دقيقة من السكر والدهون والبروتينات والتي تمتص عبر جدران الأمعاء الدقيقة. 
6- تصل محتويات القناة الهضمية إلى الأمعاء الغليظة بعد حوالي 5 أو 6 ساعات من مغادرتها للمعدة ، أما الأمعاء الغليظة فإنها تمتص بصفة أساسية الماء والأملاح المعدنية في صورتها الأيونية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف تعمل الكلية 
؟  
إن وظيفة الكليتان هي المحافظة على المقادير الصحيحة من الماء والأملاح المعدنية والعناصر الغذائية والأحماض داخل الجسم، والتخلص من أي مواد إخراجية مثل اليوريا أو البولينا (وهي مادة تنتج عن أيض البروتينات).
إن كليتيك تحتفظان بالتوازن أولآ عن طريق ترشيح أغلب هذه المواد وتنقية الدم منها، ثم بعد ذلك تحتفظ بداخل الدم فقط بما يحتاجه جسدك أما الباقي فيخرج مع البول.
ويجري الترشيح المبدئي على يد ملايين من الوحدات دقيقة الحجم (الكبيبات) ، ويدفع ضغط الدم السائل خلال ألسنة من الشعيرات الدموية الدقيقة تمتد داخل كل "كبيبة" لتدخل في أنبوب طويل (النفرون) ، ويصب النفرون داخل أنبوب أكبر حجمآ يقال له "الأنبوب المجمع"، والذي ينقل البول إلى مركز الخلية، ومن هناك يسير البول خلال الحالب إلى المثانة.
ووظيفة الخلايا التي تشكل جدار كل نفرون بها بروتينات وظيفتها ضخ الأملاح المعدنية والأحماض والمواد الغذائية خارج الأنبوب ثم داخل الشعيرات الدموية التي تسير بمحاذاة كل أنبوب.
وتعاود الأملاح المعدنية والأحماض والمواد الغذائية الدخول من جديد في تيار الدم لتتجول في جميع أرجاء الجسم، ولا يعاد منها مرة اخرى للجسم إلا المقدار الذي يكفي بالكاد للمحافظة على توازن المدد منها.
فمثلآ عندما لا يكون بجسمك مقدار كاف من الماء تفرز منطقة ما تحت المهاد هرمونآ مضادآ لإدرار البول ADH وهذا الهرمون يجعل جدار الأنابيب أكثر تسريبآ، وهكذا يتدفق الماء بصورة أكثر يسرآ خارج الأنبوب عائدآ إلى الدم.
وتقوم الكليتان بتصنيع هرموني "الرينين" (الكليين) و"الإريثروبويتين" (الكمون لكريات الدم الحمراء) ، ويعمل الرينين على زيادة ضغط الدم عندما تشعر الكلى بأن ضغط الدم أو أملاح الصوديوم شديد الإنخفاض، أما الإريثروبويتين فينشط إنتاج خلايا الدم الحمراء.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف تتنفس
؟  
تتكون عملية التنفس من إستنشاق الهواء والزفير 
أما عن إستنشاق الهواء الشهيق (وهي عملية دخول الأكسجين إلى الرئتين) (أنظر إلى شكل أ 2)
وطرد الهواء الزفير (وهو طرد ثاني أكسد الكربون  عبر القنوات الهوائية) (أنظر إلى الشكل أ 2)
وعندما تتنفس الهواء ، يدخل أكسجين الجو إلى رئتيك، ثم يتحرك بعض الأكسجين بعدئذ إلى دمك، وعندما ينقبض الحجاب الحاجز (وهو العضلة الرئيسية المسئولة عن التنفس) فإنه يهبط في إتجاه البطن ليجذب المزيد من الهواء الغني بالأكسجين من خلال القصبة الهوائية ليدخل الرئتين، فإذا نقص مستوى الأكسجين في دمك، قام المخ بإصدار الأوامر للرئتين كي تتنفسا بشكل أعمق وأسرع. 
عند نهاية التفرعات العديدة لممر الهواء توجد الشعب الهوائية (وهي أكياس دقيقة الحجم من الهواء تحيط بها الشعيرات الدموية)
وفي داخل الشعب ينتقل بعض الأكسجين من فراغ الهواء إلى الدم، في حين ينتقل فائض ثاني أكسيد الكربون الموجود في الدم إلى فراغ الهواء وينتقل كل من الأكسجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون بشكل ميسور بين فراغ الهواء والدم لأن لكل من الشعب والشعيرات الدموية جدرانآ رقيقة.
ويعود الدم الذي صار غنيآ بالأكسجين الان إلى الجانب الأيسر من القلب عبر الأوردة الدموية. 
وعندما تزفر الهواء يسترخي حجابك الحاجز وينضغط الهواء داخل الرئتين ويطرد إلى الخارج، ثم تعمل الألياف المرنة ومادة أسمها "المعامل السطحي" على إعادة الرئتين مرة أخرى إلى حجمها الأصلي. 
والهواء الذي يخرج مع حركة الزفير يحتوي على الكثير من ثاني أكسيد الكربون الإخراجي الذي جاء إلى الرئتين مع الدم أثناء مروره عليهما، فإذا زاد مستوى ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الدم  يرسل المخ إشارات إلى الرئتين كي تزيد من سرعة وعمق التنفس

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف تقوم الهرمونات بوظائفها
؟  
1-أصيب الصبي بجرح في ذراعه وعولج وتم وضع مطهر على الجرح بإستخدام قطعة من القطن مما جعل الجرح يؤلم الطفل، ويدرك الطفل وجود نوع من الضغط العصبي الناجم عن الألم، فيجعل منطقة ما تحت المهاد بالمخ تزيد من إفراز هرمون الكورتيكوتروبين CRH. 
2- يتحرك هرمون CRH من منطقة ما تحت المهاد إلى الغدة النخامية عبر الأوعية البوابية. 
3- كرد فعل ، تزيد الغدة النخامية من إنتاج الهرمون المنشط للقشرة الكظرية ACTH والذي ينطلق في الدم ليصل إلى الغدة الكظرية. 
4- عندما يصل هرمون ACTH إلى الغدة الكظرية يقوم بإعطائها إشارة كي تنتج المزيد من هرمون الضغوط المسمى الكورتيزول، والذي يسير بدوره في جميع أنحاء الجسم داخل الدم لمساعدة الجسم على التعامل مع الضغوط ويلتحم الكورتيزول مع مستقبلات الكورتيزول الموجودة فوق سطح خلايا الجسم، مما يؤدي إلى تغيرات في التفاعلات الكيميائية داخل الخلية، وتعمل هذه التغيرات على إعداد الخلايا لمجاراة المتطلبات المتزايدة. 
5- تقوم منطقة ما تحت المهاد أيضآ بإرسال إشارات من خلال الأعصاب اللاإرادية إلى الغدة الكظرية كي تصنع الإبينفرين (الأدرينالين) والنورأدرينالين، ويتجول هذان الهرمونان خلال الدم لينشطا عملية زيادة ضربات القلب وإرتفاع ضغط الدم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم :  كيف تتحدث وتفهم الحديث 
؟  
1. إن الأنسان يستعمل عدة مناطق من المخ وأجزاء أخرى من الجسم حتى يتحدث،
فالتحدث يتطلب أن نتنفس الهواء بحيث يتجاوز الأحبال الصوتية، وبهذا يصدر الصوت، ويقوم اللسان بتشكيل الأصوات أثناء مرورها لأعلى قادمة من الأحبال الصوتية، ليحول الأصوات إلى كلمات.
ويتم التحكم في إخراج الهواء وتحريك اللسان عن طريق عضلات تخضع لسيطرة وتوجيه المخ، ويشارك في هذا الأمر جزء هام من الفص الجبهي يسمى منطقة "بروكا".
2. إن الإستماع وفهم الأصوات أثناء الكلام، وفهم ما تعنيه الكلمات يتطلب من الأنسان استخدام جزء من الفص الصدغي الأيسر والفص الجداري الأيسر يسمى منطقة "فيرنيكه".

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم : كيف تقرأ و تتذكر 
؟  
1-تسير الإشارات القادمة من العين إلى القشرة البصرية الأولية بالفص القذالي( في مؤخرة الدماغ)
ثم لعدة مناطق أخرى للمخ تستخدم في ترجمة المؤثرات البصرية، مما يسمح للمخ برؤية أشكال الحروف.
2-وحتى يتم التعرف على الحروف ككلمات ولغة وحتى يتم فهم الكلمات فإنه يتم إستخدام جزء آخر من من المخ يسمى ( منطقة فرنيكه ) والأجزاء القريبة منها.
3-ويتم تخزين ذكريات الأحداث القريبة وجزء من الذكريات البعيدة الأجل في جزء من أعماق الدماغ يسمى ( قرن آمون )، ويتم تحزين بافي الذكريات البعيدة في ( القشرة المخية)

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم : كيف يلتئم الجرح
؟  
لنفرض أن هناك شخص قد تعرض لجرح بسيط في أصبعه كما في الصورة أدناه، فكيف سيلتئم جرحه ؟؟
1-تقوم الصفائح الدموية بإغلاق الثقوب الموجودة في جدران الأوعية الدموية المقطوعة لتمنع فقدان كبير من الدم.
2-تقوم بروتينات الدم بتكوين جلطة دموية.
3-تتحرك خلايا الدم البيضاء خارج الأوعية الدموية المصابة وترحل متجه نحو النسيج المصاب
وتعمل على التخلص من إلتهام القاذورات التخلص منها وكذلك التخلص من الخلايا الميتة والبكتيريا وغيرها من المواد الغريبة عن الجسم والمتواجدة بالجرح
4-خلال 24 ساعة تبدأ الطبقة السطحية من خلايا الجلد عند حافة الجرح في التضاعف وتتحرك عبر أطراف الجرح.
5-في نفس الوقت يتجه نوع آخر من الخلايا يسمى(الخلايا البانية للألياف) إلى الجرح لتصنع خيوطآ من الألياف تسمى (الكولاجين) لتضيف قوة إلى الجلد الجديد.
6-أخيرآ: تتكون قشرة تتكون من خليط من الكورجين والدم المتجلط لتخلق سقفآ مؤقتآ لتحمي الخلايا التي أسفل الجرح أثناء إكمالها لعملية الإلتئام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم : كيف نشعر بالألم 
؟  
حتى نفهم كيف نشعر بالألم، دعونا نأخذ مثالآ كما في الصورة ادناه لفتاة لامس إبهامها شوكة موجودة بساق الوردة. 
عندما لامس إبهام الفتاة الشوكة الموجودة بساق الوردة، أثيرت النهايات العصبية المختصة بالألم. 
أرسلت الأعصاب إشارات الألم إلى الحبل الشوكي، حيث تعمل مواد طبيعية مختلفة على زيادة ونقصان شدة الألم. 
تصعد أحاسيس الألم من خلال الحبل الشوكي إلى جزء بالمخ يقال له المهاد البصري. 
تتجه الأحاسيس القادمة من أحد جانبي الجسم إلى الجهة المقابلة من المخ ( أي أن أحاسيس الألم بالإبهام الأيسر للفتاة تسير نحو الجزء الأيمن من المهاد البصري ) حيث يستشعر الإحساس بالألم. وفي المهاد البصري تؤثر مواد طبيعية مختلفة في شدة الألم. 
تحديد موقع الألم( وهو السبيل الذي يتعرف به المخ على أن الألم يحدث في الإبهام الأيسر للفتاة )، ويتم تحديد الموقع عندما تعبر إشارات الألم من المهاد البصري إلى الفص الجداري الأيمن، كما تسير إشارات الألم أيضآ نحو أجزاء أخرى من المخ ومن بينها الفصوص الجبهية. 
الألم الداخلي ( مثل هذا الذي يحدث مع النوبة القلبية ): حيث يسير في نفس الطريق نحو الحبل الشوكي صاعدآ فيه مثلما يحدث مع الألم القادم من سطح الجلد، ومن ثم فإن الألم القادم من داخل الجسم غالبآ ما يشعر به المرء وكأنه صادر من سطح الجسم ، ويكون عادة أشبه بالحرقة أو الوجع، وهو أقل حدة من الألم الصادر من الجلد.

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

شكرا على المعلومات القيمةتحياتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شكرا على المعلومات القيمةتحياتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 *وعليكم السلام،
شكراً لك أخي على المتابعة.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: تاي تشي Tai chi 
؟  
تاي تشي فن حربي ( أحد الفنون القتالية القديمة المشهورة في الثقافة الصينية ) صيني يعود إلى ما يزيد عن 2000 عام ، أصبح فنآ شعبيآ شائعآ يسمح بتقوية العضلات و زيادة ليونة المفاصل و تخفيف الضغط .
لم يعد يستعمل لمجابهة الأعداء .
يقوم هذا الفن على حركات دائرية لطيفة يرافقها تنفس عميق .
يتكون لديك إحساس بالسكينة عند تركيزك على حركات الجسد .
يوصف فن " تاي تشاي " أحيانآ بـ " التأمل المتحرك " meditation in motion .
يهدف تاي تشي كغيره من أنواع الطب الصيني إلى تحفيز سريان التشي لتحسين الصحة
توصلت الدراسات إلى أن التاي تشي يعزز التوازن و يخفف خطر الوقوع و يساعد على تهدئة الألم المزمن و إزالة الضغط و التوتر .
يعلّم هذا الفن في بعض المراكز الطبية و الرياضية أو لدى المدربين المتمرنين .
التاي تشي Tai chi ( أو تاي تشي تشوان Tai chi chuan كما هو معروف في الصين ) فن عسكري دفاعي صيني قديم مشابه لملاكمة الظل Shadow Boxing . 
وعلى امتداد عدة قرون بالصين ، ظل تاي تشي ميراثاً سرياً بين الناس وكان كل جيل يعلمه للجيل التالي...
تزايدت شعبيته خلال القرن العشرين ومورس على مستوى العالم.
ومن خلال التاي تشي أنت تتبع سلسلة من الحركات البطيئة، الرشيقة التي تحاكي الحركات التي تؤديها في حياتك اليومية.
كيف يعمل تاي تشي ؟
تاي تشي يقوم على نظرية تنص على أن التمرين المستمر يساعد على تدريب الجسد على الاستجابة السريعة في حالة وقوع أزمة ولما كانت الحركات تركز على الاسترخاء التام و التركيز السلبي ، فإنه يمكن مقارنتها " بالتأمل أثناء الحركة " الذي يقال أنه علاج للجهاز العصبي . والحركات الرقيقة الرشيقة مع أنماط التنفس العميق، ويقال إنها تخفض كلاً من ضغط الدم وسرعة النبض.
فوائد التاي تشي :
يقال أنها تسرع من خطى الشفاء وتحسن كفاءة الدورة الدموية وتقوي الوظائف المناعية وتقلل حدة التوتر. فالحركات الانسيابية المفعمة بالنشاط تستخدم بدلاً من التصرفات العنيفة.
والتمرين يركز على التنفس العميق من البطن الذي يمكن أن يساعد على الحفاظ على أداء أفضل للرئتين.
وبإعتباره تمريناً منخفض الشدة فإنه ملائم لكبار السن أو لأولئك الذين يعانون من صعوبات تنفسية حادة.
وهو يحسن من معدل نبض القلب والوظائف العامة للجهاز الدوري.
طبقاً للبحوث الاكلينيكية ، قد يقدم التاي تشي ميزة اضافية بقضائه على مشاكل التنفس المرتبطة بالتقدم في العمر، وبخاصة لدى المسنين.
وفي دراسة وردت بمجلة جميعة طب المسنين الأمريكيين عام 1995م، تبين أن التاي تشي يساعد في تحسين الوظائف الرئوية لدى المسنين.
وقد أظهرت دراسات أخرى أن ممارسة التاي تشي قد تساعد الأشخاص الأكبر سناً على تحسين توازنهم وتقليل عدد مرات سقوطهم أيضاً. ففي إحدى تلك الدراسات تبين أن المسنين المشاركين فيها الذين مارسوا التاي تشي بانتظام صرحوا أن تلك الرياضة قد ساعدتهم على تحقيق القدرة على التوازن بما يماثل قدرة من يصغرونهم بثلاث إلى عشر سنوات. وهذه الدراسة التي شملت مئتين من المسنين في سن السبعين وما فوقها قد نشرت في مجلة جمعية طب المسنين الأمريكيين (1996)، وورد فيها أن أولئك الذين شاركوا في برنامج تاي تشي لمدة 15 أسبوعاً قد قل معدل سقوطهم أرضاً بنسبة 47,5% .
على مدى قرون كان فن التاي تشي أحد أهم مقومات الثقافة الصينية ولكن مؤخرا بدأ هذا الفن يكتسب شعبية عالية في الغرب حيث ينصح الأطباء بتطبيقه كإحدى الطرق الفعالة للوقاية من الضغط الذي يعاني منه الإنسان في المجتمعات الحديثة. ويعني مصطلح تاي تشي في اللغة الصينية "القوة العليا المطلقة". وفي الثقافة الصينية ارتبط مفهوم القوة العليا المطلقة بمفهوم ين يانج الذي يقول إن المرء يمكنه أن يرى ازدواجية ديناميكية في كل الاشياء المحيطة به مثل أن يرى الايجابي والسلبي والنور والظلام. وترجع أصول التاي تشي إلى الفنون القتالية الصينية التقليدية ولكنها كما تمارس اليوم في الغرب أقرب إلى مزيج بين اليوجا والتأمل. ويتألف التاي تشي من مجموعة من الحركات تؤدى ببطء وسلاسة بترتيب معين وهي مستوحاة من حركة الطيور والحيوانات. ولهذا فإن شعار معلمي التاي تشي في الغرب "كن قويا كالدب، سريعا كالظبي، سريع الحركة كالقرد، ورشيقا كطائر الكركي ". ويقول معلم التاي تشي دتلف كلوسو من معهد وشو في دوسلدورف "إن التركيز ليس على العضلات أو القوة بل على الروح والقلب .. على الطاقة الداخلية التي تحرك أجسادنا".. وطبقا للفلسفة الصينية فإن التاي تشي يجعل طاقة الجسد تفيض ويعيد الانسجام بين الجسد والطبيعة من حوله. ويقول كلوسو إن الطب الغربي أثبت الاثار الصحية الايجابية للتاي تشي. ويشرح كلوسو هذه الاثار بالتفصيل فيقول "إن ممارسة التاي تشي تؤدي إلى تنظيم عملية الضخ إلى القلب وذلك عن طريق تغيرات إيقاعية في منقطة المعدة. أما التنفس المنتظم فله تأثير إيجابي على الجهاز العصبي المركزي. ويساعد هذا الفن على شد عضلات الرقبة والارداف". وفي الآونة الاخيرة ازداد عدد شركات التأمين التي أصبحت تعي الاثار الايجابية للتاي تشي حتى أصبحت توصي به عملاءها. وفي ألمانيا تساهم عدد من شركات التأمين في دفع مصاريف دورات تدريب التاي تشي لعملائها. ويساعد التاي تشي على تدريب الجسد على كيفية الاسترخاء. وخلال الدورة التدريبية يتعلم الناس عدم الاستجابة إلى المصاعب التي تواجههم في الحياة بالمقاومة ولكن النظر إليها أولا بوعي وتفهم ثم الاستجابة. 
يقول كلوسو"إذا ما عشنا حياتنا بعناد وبعقلية صلبة فسوف نفقد القدرة على السباحة مع التيار".

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: اليقطين ، يقطين ، القرع ، قرع ، الدباء ، العسلي
Pumpkin ( cucurbita pepo ) 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في القرع : 
الثمرة ، البذر  
تركيب الدباء : 
- ماء 
- نشاء و سكر 
- زيوت 
- بروتين 
- رماد 
- صمغ لاذع 
- يحتوي على الحديد و الكالسيوم و فيتامين أ  
استعمالات و فوائد اليقطين الطبية : 
1. ملين للمعدة يمنع الإكتام .
2. ينشط الكبد ، يمنع الريقان .
3. يزيل الصداع و الشقيقة خصوصا ً النوع النفسي ، أكلاً و وضعه موضعياً .
4. مهدئ للاعصاب و امراض النفس .
5. مدر للبول يفتت الحصى و الرمل ، يزيل التهابات الكلى ، ينشط الكلى ويقوي وظائفها .
6. يكسر العطش و يزيل الحرارة و الحمى .
7. ينفع امراض الصدر و السعال .
8. ينشط اللثة و يكافح اوجاع الاسنان .
9. يستعمله اصحاب معامل المربيات لغش المربى ، لأنه لا لون له و لا طعم فيمكن إضافته مع اي فاكهة فيعطي نفس الطعم و الرائحة .
10. هو ملين للطبيعة وفي كميات كبيرة يساعد على القيء و الاستفراغ بسبب مادة تسمى Melonemetin .
11. بذره طارد للدود و خاصة الدودة الوحيدة .
12. يعالج امراض الجهاز البولي و مشاكل غدة البروستات .

----------


## جاسر

من النباتات التي ذكرها الله في القرآن الكريم اليقطين، واليقطين هو القرع باصطلاح آخر وهو الدباء والكوسة ايضا، لكن القرع معروف عند الناس اكثر من اليقطين والدباء والكوسة.
وتذكر الموسوعات العلمية بأن القرع اصناف منها ما يزرع للزينة، ومنها ما يزرع لأكل ثماره، وانه بأحجام مختلفة وبألوان مختلفة ايضا، فالذي يكبر حجمه وبشكل دائري كالبطيخ الاحمر هو القرع في المصطلح الشائع.
أما من أين اصله فبعضهم يذكر أنه من أصل عبراني، وبعضهم يقول من امريكا أو افريقيا، حيث وجد لدى هنود امريكا الشمالية القرع المكسيكي وقرع الكوسي عام 312 من الميلاد.
ويذكر احمد قدامة أن الجنرال الروماني لوكولوس الذي توفي عام 57 قبل الميلاد كان يقدم الحلوى لضيوفه مصنوعة من القرع والعسل.
اذن القرع الذي هو اليقطين كان معروفا قبل الاسلام، والقرآن عندما ذكره ربطه بالنبي يونس بن متى عليه السلام الذي عاش في نينوى بأرض الموصل بالعراق، قال تعالى: “وانبتنا عليه شجرة من يقطين” (الصافات: 146). واليقطين بالنسبة ليونس في تلك الفترة التي نبذه فيها البحر بالعراء كانت شجرة ولكنها الأم الحاضنة.
يقول الشيخ محمد علي الصابوني: انبت الله فوقه شجرة اليقطين لتظله وتقيه حر الشمس وهي شجرة القرع ذات الاوراق العريضة، ثم يقول نقلا عن ابن جزي: انما خص بالذكر لأنه يجمع بين كبر الورق وبرد الظل، والذباب لا يقربه، ومن المعلوم ان يونس لما خرج من البحر عاد كالطفل الصغير لا يحتمل الذباب، فبقي في رعاية اليقطين حتى استكمل قوته وعافيته وعندئذ رده الله الى قومه. اذن اليقطين ليس شجرة عادية، بل خصها الله بامتيازات فضلها بها على الاشجار الاخرى، ولذلك كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب الدباء الذي هو القرع، ويقول ابو هريرة رضي الله عنه: رأيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتتبع الدباء فما زلت منذ ذلك اليوم اتتبع الدباء.
والقرع في الطب القديم كان يوصى بأكله لأنه يغذي البدن، وماؤه يقطع العطش ويذهب الصداع، وهو ملين للبطن ومدر للبول ومسكن للآلام والاورام. وفي الطب الحديث قالوا عنه إنه غني بفيتامين “أ” وفيتامين “ب”.
وهو هاضم ومسكن ومرطب وملين وملطف، ويفيد حصر البول والبواسير والارق ومرض السكر، وينفع كعلاق للحروق والالتهابات.
أما بذوره فتنفع في معالجة العجز الجنسي ولطرد الدودة الوحيدة، ولمعالجة الارق.
اقول: وقد رأينا اصنافا من الطعام يستخدم فيها القرع، فمرة يطبخ مع الطعام، ومرة يقدم كمربى وحلوى، ومرة تصنع من بذوره الزيوت. والاغرب من ذلك ان القرع تصنع منه أوعية للطبخ والغلي فلا تتلف، وتتخذ منه أواني الزينة والزخرفة، وهذا لا شك انه من قدرة الله عز وجل.
نعم لقد استفادت البشرية في فترة من الفترات من هذه الاشياء، فاتخذوها أوعية كما اتخذوا من الحجر والخشب أوعية.
وبعد ان من الله تعالى على البشر بالمواد الاخرى صنعوا منها الاواني والأوعية وتفننوا فيها واستغنوا عن المواد البدائية.
واليوم نراهم يتخذون من هذه المواد الأولية أدوات للزينة والديكور واللهو والتسلية، فالقرع مثلا اذا أكلوا شحمه فإنهم ليسوا في حاجة الى قشرته فاستخدموها في الديكور والزخرفة، والصناعات اليدوية اليوم لا يستخدمونها في بيوتهم، بل ملأوا بما المتاحف للنظر اليها كآثار، والخيول لم تعد وسيلة للقتال والحروب فصارت زينة وتجارة رابحة وهكذا
وانني اقول: لا بد لنا من وقفة امام هذه المخلوقات لنتأمل في خلق الله، فالله لم يخلق ما خلق من حيوان ونبات وجماد إلا لحكمة.
واذا كانت بعض هذه المخلوقات معطلة اليوم عن دورها الذي خلقها الله من اجله فذلك ليس لعيب في ذلك المخلوق، بل لعيب فينا نحن البشر، حيث لم نستطع ان نستفيد من القديم والجديد، فتعطل القديم الانفع في ظل الجديد النافع أو تعطل النافع في ظل الجديد غير النافع.
فيا ترى هل سنعود الى صوابنا، لكيلا نهدر الطاقات التي خلقها الله في الطبيعة، أم نظل معجبين بالبهارج والثروات والطاقات تذهب هدرا؟ 
د. عارف الشيخ
منقول

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بارك الله فيك أخي جاسر على المعلومات المستفيضة.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: المريمية ، الميرامية ، المرامية ، الميرمية ، القصعين ، القويسة المخزنية
Salvia Officinalis . Sage 
؟  
الموطن الاصلي حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط ، و تزرع في كل انحاء العالم ، و تزدهر في الاحوال الجوية المشمسة . 
تستنبت من البذور في الربيع و تجنى الاوراق في الصيف . 
اسم المريمية النباتي Salvia مشتق من Salvare اللاتينية ، اي " يعالج " . 
و الميرمية علاج ممتاز لالتهاب الحلق و اضطرابات الحيض ، و تؤخذ ايضا كمقوٍ منبه باعتدال . 
لها مذاق دافئ قليلا مرّ و قابض بشكل ملحوظ ، و لأوراق الميرمية ذو ملمس مخملي و لنها رائحة عطرية قوية و طعم مرّ عطري . 
و زيت الميرمية الطيار يحتوي على : بورنيول و باينين و سينيول و ثوجون ، نحو 50% و تحتوي النبتة ايضا على مواد الدتيربين المرة ، فلافونيات ، حموض الفينوليك ، حموض التنيك .  
افعال النبتة الرئيسية : 
قابضة ، مطهرة ، عطرية ، طاردة للريح ، مولدة للاستروجين ، تخفض التعرق ، مقوّية . 
أثبتت الابحاث ان الثوجون الموجود في الزيت الطيار مطهر قوي و طارد للريح ، كما انه ولد للاستروجين ، وهو المسؤول جزئيا عن تأثير الميرمية الهرموني ، و الثوجون سام إذا اخذ بإفراط .  
و اما حمض الروزميرنييك ، فهو في الفينولات ، معروف بأنه مضاد قوي للالتهابات ، في حين ان الزيت الطيار ككل ، يفرّج التشنجات العضلية ، وهو مضاد للجراثيم . 
و ان اجتماع افعال التطهير و الإرخاء و القبض في الميرمية يجعلها عشبة مثالية لكل انواع التهاب الحلق تقريبا ، و تستخدم الميرمية على نطاق واسع في سوائل الغرغرة و المضمضة لعلاج قروح الفم و تقرّح اللثة ، و لأن النبتة قابضة فهي مفيدة للاسهال المعتدل . 
و الميرمية مقوّ منبه هضمي ، وفي الطب الصيني تعتبر مقوية و لها شهرة كمقوية للاعصاب و تساعد في تهدئة الجهاز العصبي و تنبهه . 
والمرمية علاج قيّم لدورات الحيض غير المنتظمة و الهزيلة إذ تحث على تدفق دم الحيض . 
و الميرمية تخفض التعرق ، ولها تأثير مقوي في توليد الأستروجين ، و هذا يجعل منها علاجاً للإياس . 
كما تستخدم الميرمية تقليديا في علاج الربو ولا تزال اوراقها المجففة تدخل في خلائط التدخين العشبية . 
كما ان مزيج الميرمية و عصير الليمون يفيد في تبييض اسنان المدخنين . 
وفي حالة التوتر و الارهاق العام يفيد تدليك الجسم بزيت الميرمية للاسترخاء و لتجديد النشاط ، كما انه يكسب الجسم دفئا ملحوظا ً ، و للزيت خاصية ضد الالتهابات فهو يساعد على إزالة الالتهابات الجلدية بصفة عامة . 
المريمية ، القصعين ، النقيع  
يستخدم سائل غرغرة لالتهاب الحلق 3 مرات يوميا . 
اوراق الميرمية الغضة علاج اسعاف اولي مفيدة ، تفرك على العضات و اللسعات . 
الصبغة – مقوية هضمية ، يؤخذ 2مل مع الماء مرتين يوميا .  
ملاحظة : 
لا تؤخذ جرعات طبية اثناء الحمل او للمصابين بالصرع .

----------


## جاسر

تعرف المرمية بعدة أسماء منها الناعمة المخزنية والقصعين والمرمية عبارة عن نبات عشبي معمر ذي ساق مربع مغطى بشعيرات. الأزهار زرقاء الى بنفسجية أو حمراء بنفسجية الجزء المستخدم من النبات الأوراق فقط. تحتوي أوراق المرمية على زيت طيار بنسبة 2.5% وأهم المركبات في الزيت هو ثوجون وبورنيول وسينيول وكافور كما تحتوي على مركبات مرة وسالفين وبيكروسالفين ومواد استروجينية ومواد راتنجية ومواد عفصية يستعمل مغلي أوراق المرمية لعلاج التهاب الكيس الزلالي ولمكافحة السمنة والروماتيزم وتخفض البول السكري ولعلاج الزكام والنزلات الشعبية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: البرتقال ، برتقال
Bitter Orange , Sweet Orange ,( Citrus Vulgaris , Citrus Aurantium ) 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في البرتقال : 
الثمرة ، الازهار ، القشر  
الموطن : 
آسيا ، الهند ، الصين ، يزرع في اسبانيا ، وفي كثير من بلدان العالم خصوصاً حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط . 
يستعمل القشر اخضراً غضاً او ناشفاً . 
الزيت المحضر من الاوراق الشابة ( طربون ) تسمى : oil of petit grain الزيت الطيار المحضر من قشر البرتقال الحلو ( العادي ) يسمى oil of purtugal 
من الصعب حفظ زيت قشر البرتقال ، و اكثر الطرق ملاءمة هي تلك التي يضاف زيت البرتقال الى زيت الزيتون بنسبة 10% من الحجم . 
الازهار تعطر و تعطي زيتاً عطرياً يسمى Neroil .
وفي بلادنا يعطي " ماء الزهر " وهو عبارة عن ماء مع زيت زهرة البرتقال " ابو صفير " ، ويلعب زيت الزهر دورا ًمهماً في صناعة العطورات . 
اكبر مزارع البرتقال في العالم موجودة في جنوب فرنسا ، وصقلية . 
إن كمية الزيت المستخرجة من زهر البرتقال تعتمد على الحرارة و حالة الطقس في مكان الزراعة وقت القطاف ، ويتم استخراج الزيت بالتقطير . 
يدخل ماء الزهر في الصناعات الغذائية ، حيث يستخدمه في فرنسا صناع البسكويت لإعطاء منتجاتهم طعماً منعشاً و نضرا ً .   
تركيبته : 
- زيت البرتقال المر 
- Limonene
- Citral
- Citronelial 
- إن رائحة زيت البرتقال المر اكثر دقة و طيبة ورقة من ذلك الخاص بالبرتقال الحلو  
استعمالات و فوائد البرتقال الطبية : 
1. يستعمل الزيت رئيسياً كمنكّه للطعام
2. يستعمل مثل او مع زيت turpentine في معالجة التهابات القصبات المزمن
3. البرتقال منشط و منعش لوظائف الكلى
4. يلعب زهر البرتقال المجفف دوراً كمنشط لطيف للاعصاب وذلك باستعمال مغليه ، إن زهر البرتقال المر كمنكّه هو افضل من زهر البرتقال الحلو
5. يستعمل الزيت بإضافته الى الادوية لإخفاء طعم الادوية التي تنفر المرضى و تمنعهم من تناول الدواء
6. يعطي عصير و ثمرة البرتقال نفس الفوائد الطبية الموجودة بالليمون الحامض

----------


## جاسر

*البرتقال فاتح للشهية ومنشط للدورةالدموية* *تعتبر فاكهة "البرتقال" من الحمضيات ذات الفوائدالصحية العالية حيث تعمل على زيادة مقاومة الجسم ورفع مستواه الصحي ومقاومة الأمراضحيث تعتبر من الاغذية "القلوية" حيث تخلق بعد عملية تمثيلها "أيضا" مادة قلوية فيالانسجة كما ان للبرتقال فوائد منشطة للدورة الدموية وتعمل كذلك على زيادة امتصاصالحديد مما يؤدي إلى رفع معدل مستوى الحديد في الدم مما يساعد في النشاط والحيويةكما ان للبرتقال فوائد جيدة كعلاج فعال في حالة الرشح والانفلونزا.*  *والبرتقال مفيد للصدر والسعال وهو في نفس الوقت محفز للشهية ومنعش ومشروبلجميع الأوقات، وكذلك لعصير البرتقال فوائد في عملية رفع أداء الجهاز الهضمي حيثيعالج سوء الهضم وينشط الجهاز الهضمي ويساعد في رفع مستوى تدفق وزيادة العصاراتالهضمية.* * ويفيد ويقوي البرتقال العظام حيث يساهم في عملية بناء العظاملاحتوائه على نسبة جيدة من الكالسيوم ويحتوي البرتقال على الالياف التي لها دور جيدفي الحد من الامساك.*  *كما ان عصير البرتقال يعتبر من افضل العصائر بعد أداءالتمارين أو النشاط الحركي لاحتوائه على نسبة جيدة من المعادن والمواد النشويةوالفيتامينات.*   *الــــبـــرتقــــــال يُطــــــهــــــرالــــجــــســــــم*  *من المعروف ان الطاقة المحركة للجسد تأتي من السكر. والطعام يوفر هذا السكر اما بطريقة مباشرة عبر الفاكهة او بطريقة غير مباشرة عبرطعام آخر يحوله الجسد الى سكر بعمليات عدة معقدة ومتعبة عند الحاجة اليه. وتقولالكتب القديمة ان الله أوجد "جنة عدن" وأوجد الانسان فيها وكل شجرة تحمل فاكهةجميلة المنظر وطيبة الطعم وقال للانسان "من هذه الثمار تأكل". الفاكهة طعام غنيبالسكر البسيط وبالمعادن القلوية والفيتامينات وبالاسيدات العضوية والامينية بأبسطاشكالها، لذا فهي تدخل الخلايا من دون ان تتعب الجسد ومن دون ان تستهلك من طاقته. ويقول الدكتور دنسمور "ان الفاكهة تعطينا اكبر كمية غذاء بأقل مصروف وجهد جسدي". ويقول هربرت سبنسر ان ما يتوفر من طاقة خلال عملية هضم الفاكهة يذهب للبناءولعمليات الجسد الضرورية الاخرى. فعندما يزعمون ان الانسان العادي يحتاج الى 2500وحدة حرارية يوميا، فإنهم لا يعترفون بأن 35% منها تذهب هدرا على الهضم، وعلى اصلاحما أفسده هذا الاكل، وعلى اخراج السموم التي يولدها. وكذلك لا يعلمونك ان 1700وحدة، متوفرة في بعض أصناف الفاكهة، كافية. لأن 90% منها يغذي الجسد ويعطيه كل مايحتاجه للبناء خصوصا اذا اضفنا القليل من المكسرات النيئة والخضار الطازجة. يقولالخبراء ان المساحة الزراعية اللازمة لإنتاج 15 كيلوغراما من القمح او اربعين كيلوبطاطا تكفي لإنتاج ماية وخمسين كيلو من البرتقال. هذا عدا عن سهولة زرعه والاعتناءبه وجنيه.*  * تقسم الفاكهة الى اربعة اقسام هي :*<LI class=MsoNormal dir=rtl style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: kashida; COLOR: white; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; TEXT-KASHIDA: 0%; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list 36.0pt">*البطيخ والشمام .* <LI class=MsoNormal dir=rtl style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: kashida; COLOR: white; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; TEXT-KASHIDA: 0%; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list 36.0pt">*والفاكهة الحلوة كالموزوالخرما والتين والعنب والتمر.* <LI class=MsoNormal dir=rtl style="TEXT-JUSTIFY: kashida; COLOR: white; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; TEXT-KASHIDA: 0%; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list 36.0pt">*والفاكهة الحامضة وهي البرتقال والاكيدنيا والكيويوالاناناس والفريز والكرز والرمان.* *والقسم المسمى نصف حامض، فيشمل كل ما تبقى منفاكهة.*  * أما البرتقال فهو فاكهة غنية بالماء المقطر والسكر والفتامين "Cس والاملاحالقلوية التي تحافظ على شباب الخلايا. وهو مانع للاكسدة لاحتوائه على مادة BIOFLAVONOID   البيوفلافونيد التي تطهر الجسم من "الشوارد الحرة" ولذا ينصح بإطعامهللمرضى. وهو غني ايضا بالألياف الطبيعية وله مذاق شهي بأشكاله المتعددة من سكري الىنصف سكري الى حامض، لترضي كل الاذواق. وهو يحوي ايضا مواد قلوية تنفع حتى في حالةتقرح المعدة، لأن حامضها يتحول الى سكر قلوي عند الهضم. وشرابه لذيذ جدا ومنعش اذاتم تناوله فور عصره وبتمهل، شرط عدم عصر القشرة التي تحتوي سموما لقتل الحشراتالمؤذية للثمرة. ويمكن القول ان من نعم الله على لبنان جغرافيته ووفرة البرتقالالذي يمتاز بطعمه اللذيذ على سائر البرتقال في المنطقة والعالم. بــقــلــم : أيوبالشامي*  *مـــقــتــطــفـات* *يحتوي البرتقال على 80% من وزنه ماء و حوالي 2% دهون و حوالي 10% الياف و5 % مواد معدنية و احماض و حوالي 3% سكريات وفيتامينات. يوجد في البرتقال املاح معدنية مثل الكبيرت و الفوسفور والكالسيوم ونحاس و فيتامين سي وفيتامين بي1 وبي 2، يساعد البرتقال على تثبيتالكلس في العظام مقاوم لامراض البرد و يساعد على حماية الاسنان من التسوس كذلك منفوائد البرتقال انه ينشط الدورة الدموية ويقوي الكبد..... لا ينصح شرب عصيرالبرتقال للمصابين بقرحة المعدة و الاثنى عشر.* * البرتقال : للبرتقال فوائدكثيرة ؛ وهو يحتوي على عناصر غذائية من السكر ؛ والحديد ؛ والفوسفور ؛ وعلىالفيتامينات (ب1؛ ب2 ) وهو غني بالفتيامين (ث) الذي يساعد على تثبيت الكلس فيالعظام .*  *منشط ومنعش ولأمراض الصدر والبرد** إذاكـنـت مــدخـــــنـاينصح أستاذ علم الكيمياءالدكتور لينس بولنج بأن أفضل وسيلة للإقلاع عن التدخين هي أن يتناول المدخن برتقالة عندما يحس برغبة ملحة في التدخين .** وفي أحدى جامعات بريطانيا أجريت تجربةلدراسة فاعلية البرتقال في الإقلاع عن التدخين .. حيث استمر مجموعة من المدخنين علىتناول البرتقال لمدة 3 أسابيع ، ووجد بعد انقضاء هذه المدة أن 20% من المدخنين قداستطاعوا بالفعل الإقلاع عن التدخين وأن باقي أفراد المجموعة استطاع أغلبهم أن يخفضمن كمية السجائر اليومية عما اعتاد على تناوله بنسبه وصلت في المتوسط إلى 79%  ، إن تناول عصير الموالح بصفة عامة خاصة البرتقال له مفعول مقاوم للرغبة فيالتدخين لسبب غير واضح تماماً.* * الـــبــرتـــقـــــال يـــعـــالــــج 12 مـــــرضــــــــــا*   *أكدت دراسة علمية حديثة ان ثمار البرتقال تعالج 12مرضا وتقوي جهاز المناعة في الانسان ولها نشاطات بيولوجية عديدة. وقالت الدراسة انثمار وأوراق البرتقال غنية بمادة البكتين التي تخفض نسبة الكولسترول في الدم وأيضامادة النيوفلاتونيدز التي تمنع تجلد الدم على جدران الأوعية الدموية وتساعد على ضخالدم بسهولة وتقلل حدوث الاصابة بأمراض القلب، وأكدت د.سهام نجم رئيسة قسمالفارماكولوجي بالمركز القومي للبحث بالقاهرة في دراستها ان الابحاث التي اجريت علىحيوانات التجارب أثبتت ان عصير البرتقال يخفض ضغط الدم ويقلل من حركة عضلات الامعاءوالرحم ويمكن استعماله في حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم والمغص والاسهال كما انه يعطيتأثيرا يشابه هرمون البروجسترون على الأغشية المخاطية للرحم، ونصحت الدكتورة سهامنجم بالأكثار من تناول البرتقال في حالات الحمل والحالات التي يكون فيها الرحممتقلصاً كما ان لها تأثيرا قويا ضد البكتريا والميكروبات التي تهاجم الانسان.* *  مـــــاذا يــســتخـــدم أطـــبـــــاء الأســـنـــــان*  *اكتشف بعض العلماء الأوروبيين فائدة جديدةللبرتقال تتمثل في رائحته التي تساعد على تهدئة أعصاب المرضى قبل بدأ الكشف عليهماو خلال عملية الكشف نفسها،فقد تم اخيراً اجراء بعض الدراسات والفحوصات على المرضىالذين يشعرون بالقلق قبل دخولهم الى طبيب الأسنان خوفاً من خلع الضرس والآلام التيتعقب ذلك، ووجد ان النساء اكثر تأثراً برائحة البرتقال من الرجال،وفي احدىالعيادات الخاصة فوجئ المرضى الجالسون في غرفة الانتظار برائحة البرتقال تملأالمكان وبعد اجراء عمية الكشف تم توجيه سؤال للمرضى حول تأثير ذلك عليهم اثناءعملية الكشف، وجاءت النتيجة بأن اكثر الناس أعربوا عن شعورهم براحة نفسية وهدوءاعصاب قبل الدخول الى الطبيب خاصة النساء، وربما كان ذلك عائداً الى ان المرأة تفوقالرجل الى حد ما في ما يختص بالمشاعر والأحاسيس على حسب ما ورد في تلك الدراسة،وقدقام هؤلاء العلماء ـ وهم من أصل نمساوي ـ بنشر تلك الدراسة ونتائجها في احدى الصحفالألمانية وبعد نشرها بفترة بسيطة لوحظ ان رائحة البرتقال بدأت تنتشر في العديد منالعيادات الخاصة بأطباء الأسنان.** حـــــالــــــتــك النفســيـــة مــنطــعـــامـــك   البرتقال : شخصية مستقلة  اذا كنت تحبه فانت صاحب شخصيةينتابها الحرج كثيرا لفرط حساسيتها ولكن سرعة بديهتها تجعلها تتخلص بسرعة من هذاالحرج والهروب منه تمتاز بالصبر احيانا تتمتع باستقلال واحيانا تنقاد لمن يتقرباليها ويسيطر على عواطفها .  اما اذا كنت لا تحب البرتقال بالرغم من فوائده التىتميزه والتـــى يحاول الجميع اقناعك بها الا انك لا تتاثر بسهولة بما يقوله الاخرونلانك شخصية مستقلة يقودها عقلها ولا تهمها المظاهر واثقة من نفسها ومن مبادئها حتىلو كانت ضد راحتها واستقرارها .*   *عصير البرتقال مفيد , وخاصة لمن لديهم ضغط الدم أو ممن يعانون من البدانة*  *توصلت دراسة إلى ان شرب نصف كوب من البرتقال كل صباح يساعد في الوقاية من السكتات الدماغية ، فضلاً عن دوره المعروف في المحافظة على صحة وسلامة القلب وتقليل ضغط الدم وكونه مصدراً مثالياً للكالسيوم والفوليت والبوتاسيوم , وقد أشار باحثو معهد بحوث الصحة العامة بفنلندا إلى ان الآثار الوقائية لعصير البرتقال تعود إلى غناه بفيتامين ( سي ) الذي يعتبر من أقوى مضادات الأكسدة التي تخلص الجسم من السموم والجزيئات الضارة المؤذية للخلايا .*   *وأظهرت الدراسة الجديدة التي نشرت في مجلة « ستروك » الاميركية ان عدم الحصول على كميات كافية من فيتامين ( سي ) من الغذاء يزيد خطر الاصابة بالسكتة الدماغية وخاصة بين الرجال المصابين بـ ( إرتفاع ضغط الدم أو ممن يعانون من البدانة ) ووجد العلماء في دراستهم التي شملت ألفين و419 رجلاً ان خطر الاصابة بالسكتة الدماغية يزداد إلى اكثر من الضعف عند الاشخاص الذين تنخفض عندهم مستويات فيتامين ( سي ) وكان علماء اميركيون قد اكتشفوا ان شرب كوبين من عصير البرتقال يومياً لمدة ستة أسابيع يساعد على خفض ضغط الدم الانقباضي بحوالي 10 ميلليمترات زئبق .*  *البرتقال يعالج سوء الهضم المزمن*  *يعتبر البرتقال من الأغذية المثيرة لشهية الطعام وهو كذلك منشط للدورة الدموية وكذلك يعتبر علاجا فعالا في حالة سوء الهضم المزمن حيث ينشط جهاز الهضم ويثير تنظيم العصارات الهضمية.*  *يعمل البرتقال على تثبيت الكلس (الكالسيوم) في العظام مما يساعد في الحد من حدوث مرض وهن وهشاشة العظام.*  *يفيد في الحد من الامساك خاصة إذا تناول برتقالة قبل النوم.**  البرتقال فاتح للشهية ومنشط للدورة الدموية*   *تعتبر فاكهة "البرتقال" من الحمضيات ذات الفوائد الصحية العالية حيث تعمل على زيادة مقاومة الجسم ورفع مستواه الصحي ومقاومة الأمراض حيث تعتبر من الاغذية "القلوية" حيث تخلق بعد عملية تمثيلها "أيضا" مادة قلوية في الانسجة كما ان للبرتقال فوائد منشطة للدورة الدموية وتعمل كذلك على زيادة امتصاص الحديد مما يؤدي إلى رفع معدل مستوى الحديد في الدم مما يساعد في النشاط والحيوية كما ان للبرتقال فوائد جيدة كعلاج فعال في حالة الرشح والانفلونزا.*   *والبرتقال مفيد للصدر والسعال وهو في نفس الوقت محفز للشهية ومنعش ومشروب لجميع الأوقات، وكذلك لعصير البرتقال فوائد في عملية رفع أداء الجهاز الهضمي حيث يعالج سوء الهضم وينشط الجهاز الهضمي ويساعد في رفع مستوى تدفق وزيادة العصارات الهضمية.*    *ويفيد ويقوي البرتقال العظام حيث يساهم في عملية بناء العظام لاحتوائه على نسبة جيدة من الكالسيوم ويحتوي البرتقال على الالياف التي لها دور جيد في الحد من الامساك.*   *كما ان عصير البرتقال يعتبر من افضل العصائر بعد أداء التمارين أو النشاط الحركي لاحتوائه على نسبة جيدة من المعادن والمواد النشوية والفيتامينات.*  *ونقلا عن قائمة البستان* *...عصير البرتقال مفيد , وخاصة لمن لديهم ضغط الدم أو ممن يعانون من البدانة*  *توصلت دراسة إلى ان شرب نصف كوب من البرتقال كل صباح يساعد في الوقاية من السكتات الدماغية ، فضلاً عن دوره المعروف في المحافظة على صحة وسلامة القلب وتقليل ضغط الدم وكونه مصدراً مثالياً للكالسيوم والفوليت والبوتاسيوم , وقد أشار باحثو معهد بحوث الصحة العامة بفنلندا إلى ان الآثار الوقائية لعصير البرتقال تعود إلى أنه غني بفيتامين ( سي ) الذي يعتبر من أقوى مضادات الأكسدة التي تخلص الجسم من السموم والجزيئات الضارة المؤذية للخلايا .*   *وأظهرت الدراسة الجديدة التي نشرت في مجلة « ستروك » الاميركية ان عدم الحصول على كميات كافية من فيتامين ( سي ) من الغذاء يزيد خطر الاصابة بالسكتة الدماغية وخاصة بين الرجال المصابين بـ ( إرتفاع ضغط الدم أو ممن يعانون من البدانة ) ووجد العلماء في دراستهم التي شملت ألفين و419 رجلاً ان خطر الاصابة بالسكتة الدماغية يزداد إلى اكثر من الضعف عند الاشخاص الذين تنخفض عندهم مستويات فيتامين ( سي ) وكان علماء اميركيون قد اكتشفوا ان شرب كوبين من عصير البرتقال يومياً لمدة ستة أسابيع يساعد على خفض ضغط الدم الانقباضي بحوالي 10 ميلليمترات زئبق ....*   **

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: سلق ، السلق Swiss Chard 
؟  
تاريخ السلق : 
من الخضار المهجنة ، مهجّن من السلق البحري ، يتواجد على ضفاف الانهار و البحيرات ، وهو موجود في اوروبا و آسيا ، ويستعمل بوفرة في لبنان ، سوريا ، الاردن ، فلسطين . 
الكتابات و النقوش الآشورية تظهر رسم السلق .
تناوله الرومان مع الخباز ( الخبيزة ) كمادة ملينة للطبيعة .
في القرون الوسطى طبخوه مع الكراث لصنع الحساء التي لا زالت تؤكل ليومنا هذا . 
تركيبته : 
غني بالماء و المعادن خصوصا ًالحديد ، الكالسيوم .
وهو غني بفيتامين B . و حمض الفوليك الضروري للحوامل و الاجنة ، وغني بفيتاميني C . K . 
استعمالات و فوائد السلق الطبية : 
1. السلق ملين للطبيعة ، يسكن نوبات تشنج الامعاء ، وهي تنتج عن توتر نفسي يزداد مع سوء الاحوال الجوية في الخريف ، و عند تناول المأكولات التي تحتوي الحبوب بشكل مستمر مثل العدس ، الفول ، الفاصولياء ، وغيرها ... يطرد السلق الارياح ، ويمنع الغازات ، يعالج القروح الموجودة بداخل الامعاء .
2. منعم للجلد و البشرة ، يعالج الورق الجروح و الالتهابات الجلدية عن طريق الاكل وعن طريق وضع الورق على الجروح .
3. السلق ينشط الجسم ، يمنع فقر الدم ، بسبب الفيتاميات الموجودة فيه و الحديد
4. يكسر العطش ، منعش لأنه يعيش بالماء و يحتوي على كثير من الماء ، وهو يكثر بالخريف و الشتاء .
5. السلق يمنع التهابات الجهاز البولي ( الكلى و المثانة ) .
6. يعالج الصداع و امراض الشقيقة ، مهدئ نفسي ، يصفي المزاج و يعالج اعتلاله ، يمنع التوتر ، و الضغط النفسي ، و القلق .
7. السلق يعالج الامراض الجلدية مثل البهاق ، و مرض الثعلبة ، عبر أكله وعبر وضعه على الجلد في المنطقة المصابة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: زيتون ، الزيتون Olive 
؟  
الموطن الاصلي للزيتون هو آسيا خصوصاً سوريا ، لبنان ، الاردن ، فلسطين ، و حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط مثل : تركيا و اسبانيا ، كذلك تشيلي و بيرو و جنوب استراليا . 
شجرة الزيتون دائمة الخضرة طول الحول ، و اكبر احجام ثمار الزيتون تلك التي تنتجها الاشجار المزروعة في اسبانيا ، و تعتبر ايطاليا اكثر البلدان إنتاجاً لزيت الزيتون حيث يصل إنتاجها السنوي الى 33 مليون غالون . 
تبدأ شجرة الزيتون بحمل ثمار الزيتون في السنة الثانية من العمر ، وفي السنة السادسة تدفع شجرة الزيتون ثمن تكاليف زرعها . 
تضغط ثمار الزيتون لاستخراج الزيت ، و يصنع صابون زيت الزيتون عبر مزج الزيت بمادة صوديوم هايدروكسايد القلوية المفعول . 
الاجزاء المستعملة في الزيتون : 
الثمرة ، زيت الثمرة ، الاوراق ، قشر الشجرة  
تركيبته : 
يحتوي الزيتون على مادة حامض البنزويك و مادة اخرى هي أوليفيل و كذلك السكر المسمى Mannite : وهو موجود في الاوراق الخضراء و الثمار . 
كذلك يحتوي زيت الزيتون على بلورات Triolein Tripalmitin وهنالك مواد مثل arachidic esters ، وهنالك كمية قليلة من الاسيد المسمى free oleic acid كما يحتوي الزيتون على الماء و المعادن الكثيرة مثل الكالسيوم و الخمائر ، و الفيتامينات ( E . B2. PP . B1 . A ) و كمية الغذاء الموجودة في الزيتون الاسود هي اكثر من تلك الموجودة في الزيتون الاخضر . 
تحتوي اوراق الزيتون على مركبات تسمى Oleuropein acid : وهو قاتل طبيعي لبعض الفيروسات و الباكتيريا و الفطريات .  
استعمالات و فوائد الزيتون الطبية : 
1. الاوراق ذات تأثير قابض و تأثير معقم ، و مغلي الاوراق يستعمل كخافض قوي للحرارة كذلك قشر الشجرة له تأثير خافض للحرارة .
2. يحتوي ورق الزيتون على مركبات طبيعية وهي تقتل الميكروبات و اجناساً من الفيروسات و الفطريات .
3. يعالج ورق الزيتون مرضاً حديثاً تم تشخيصه هو ( CFS ) Chronic Fatigue Syndrome 
4. يعالج ورق الزيتون المرض الذي يحدثه فيروس يسمى هيربس .
5. يساعد ورق الزيتون على تخفيف عوارض المرضى المصابين بمرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة فهو _ اي ورق الزيتون _ يقوي جهاز المناعة ، ويعطي الجسم المؤونة و الذخائر لمكافحة الالتهابات .
6. يكافح ورق الزيتون وهن و تعب الاجساد ، و الآلام التي تنتج عن الامراض المزمنة و الخطيرة مثل الايدز ، السرطانات ، و يطيّب معيشة المريض ، ويكافح الفيروسات التي تسبب هذه الامراض عن طريقين ، الاولى : تكون عن طريق منع تكاثر الفيروسات ، و الثانية : عن طريق تنشيط و تفعيل اجهزة المناعة لإنتاج خلايا خاصة تقاتل الفيروسات .
7. ورق الزيتون يستعمل في معالجة امراض الرشح و الانفلونزا التي لا يمكن معالجتها بمضادات الالتهاب .
8. زيت الزيتون وورق الزيتون مفيد لأمراض القلب حيث تثبت الدراسات الحيوانية بأنه خافض لضغط الدم و خافض للكوليسترول .
9. زيت الزيتون يلين الطبيعة .
10. ينعّم البشرة والوجه ، و يستعمل في صناعة زيوت و كريمات الوجه و الصابون .
11. الدهن بزيت الزيتون يزيل الحكاك و يعالج تكسّر الجلد و السماط و التهاباتها ، ويعالج العقص و الحروق ، و حروق النار و حروق ضربة الشمس
12. يستعمل زيت الزيتون عن طريق إضافة الادوية و العقاقير اليه في معالجات الجلد و الدهون ، ويقوي زيت الزيتون الشعر و يعطيه لمعاناً و نشاطاً
13. يساعد ورق الزيتون المغلي في تخفيض مستوى السكر بالدم .
14. يعالج امراض تشنّج العضلات و المفاصل و آلامها .
15. زيت الزيتون مدر للبول كما يساعد على إخراج الحصى و الرمل من الكلى عبر البول .
16. يعالج زيت الزيتون امراض الصدر و يستعمل في امراض التيفوئيد الحمى القرمزية و الطاعون .
17. يستعمل زيت الزيتون في الحقن الشرجية .
18. أثبتت الابحاث العلمية فائدة زيت الزيتون في مكافحة السرطان .
19. زيت الزيتون و الزيتون يقوي البصر و يمنع العشى الليلي بما يحتويه من فيتامين A ، ويمنع ارتخاء الجفون .
20. مقوي للطاقة الجنسية لما يحتويه من فيتاميني A . E .

----------


## جاسر

:A013:  * اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ :*  *مَثَلُ نُورِهِ : كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ ، الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ ، الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ ، يُوقَدُ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونِةٍ لاَ شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلاَ غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ ، نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ ، يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ ، وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ ، وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ*   صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: الحبة السوداء ، حبة البركة ، الكمون الاسود ، القزحة ، الشونيز ، شونياز ، بالكالونجي الاسود ، الكراوية السوداء
Nigella sativa , Black Cumin 
؟  
عشبة حولية تعلو 30 سم ، لها ساق منتصبة متفرعة وأوراق دقيقة عميقة القطع وازهار زرقاء إلى رمادية وقرون وبذور مسننة ، موطنها غربي آسيا ، تزرع في كثير من أنحاء آسيا ومنطقة البحر المتوسط لبذورها وكنيته حدائق . تجمع البذور عندما تنضج . 
تحتوي البذور على 40% من الزيت الثابت واحد من الصابونينات ( الميلانتين ) وحوالي 1.4% من الزيت الطيار . 
زيت حبة البركة تحتوي على العديد من الاحماض الدهنية الاساسية
تحتوي حبة البركة على مادة Nigellone وهي أحد مضادات الأكسدة الطبيعية وكذلك الجلوتاثيون .
تحتوي بذور حبة البركة على حمض الأرجينين . 
وقد عثر على الحبة السوداء في قبر توت عنخ آمون ، وقد أورد دستورديرس الطبيب الاغريقي ( طبيب يوناني شهير عاش في القرن الأول الميلادي ) أن بذور الحبة السوداء تؤخذ لعلاج الصداع والنزلة الانفية والم الاسنان والديدان المعدية ، كما تؤخذ بكميات كبيرة كمدر للبول وللحض على الحيض وزيادة درّ الحليب . 
ورد حديث في صحيح البخاري عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - أنه قالت: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن هذه الحبة السوداء شفاء من كل داء إلا السام، قلت: وما السام؟ قال الموت ". 
على غرار كثير من اعشاب التوابل الطهيّة ، تفيد بذور الحلبة السوداء الجهاز الهضمي وتلطف ألم المعدة وتشنجاتها وتخفف الريح وانتفاخ البطن والمغص . كما أن البذور مطهرة . 
وكانت حبة البركة تستعمل منذ القدم في تتبيل الفطائر لتكسبها الطعم الشهي ، كما تخلط مع العسل الاسود والسمسم بعد سحقها حلاوة تؤخذ على الريق كمقوية ومنبهة وطاردة للبلغم ولمقاومة شدة البرد في الشتاء القارص وزيادة المناعة ضد نوبات البرد والربو . 
وقال عنها ابن سينا صاحب القانون : " و الشونيز ( حبة البركة ) حريف مقطع للبلغم جلاء ويحلل الريح والنفخ وتنقيته بالغة ويوضع مع الخل على البثور اللبنية ويحل الاورام البلغمية والصلبة ومع الخل على القروح البلغمية والجرب المتقرح ، وينفع من الزكام وخصوصآ مسحوقآ ومجعولآ في صرة كتان ، يطلى على جبهة من به صداع . وإذا نقع في الخل ليلة ثم سحق واعطي للمريض يستنشقه نفع من الاوجاع المزمنة في الرأس . لقتل الديدان ولو طلاء على السرة ، ويدر الطمث إذا استعمل أيامآ ويسقى بالعسل والماء الحار للحصاة في المثانة والكلى " . 
وجاء في تذكرة داود عن حبة البركة : " استعمال حبة البركة كل صباح مطبوخة بالزبيب يحمر البشرة ويصفيها ورماده يقطع البواسير طلاء وإن طبخ بزيت الزيتون وقطر الزيت في الاذن شفى من الزكام أو دهن به مقدم الرأس منع انحدار النزلات ومع الحنظل والشيح يخرج طفيليات البطن طلاء على السرّة وهو ترياق السموم حتى أن دخانه يطرد الهوام " . 
وإذا طبخت حبة البركة بعد سحقها مع زيت الزيتون ولبان ذكر زادت قوة الباه بعد اليأس .
وإدمان شربها يدر البول والطمث واللبن .
ويستخرج من بذرها زيت يوضع منع 5 نقط فقط على القهوة فتهدأ الأعصاب المتوترة ، ويفيد للسعال العصبي والنزلات الصدرية .
وينبه الهضم ويدر اللعاب ويطرد الرياح والنفخ ويدر البول والطمث .
وإذا طبخت حبة البركة بالخل وتمضمض بماء مطبوخها بادرآ نفع وجع الأسنان عن البرد . 
وإستخلص من حبة البركة بطب الإسكندرية مادة أسموها " نيجلون " من اسمه اللاتيني " نيجلاستيفا " وهذه المادة تعالج أزمات الربو والسعال الديكي .
كما إستعملت حبة البركة قي علاج أمراض المرارة والكبد . والأفضل إستعمال حبة البركة كاملة . 
هناك ابحاث تشير إلى أن للحبة السوداء خصائص مضادة للسرطان ، ومقوية للجهاز المناعي الذي يدافع عن الجسم ضد الجراثيم والفيروسات . 
يقول الدكتور جابر سالم في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض :  
" إن زيت الحبة السوداء الموجود بالأسواق السعودية ليس له قيمة علاجية تذكر " . ويقول : " إن التجار والمصنعين لهذا الزيت يقومون بتحميص الحبة السوداء ، ثم يكبسون البذور ، فيحصلون على الزيت الثابت ، ونسبة بسيطة جدآ من الزيت الطيار ، وذلك لأن الزيت الطيار يتبخر عند تحميص البذور "  
وينصح الدكتور جابر بعدم استخدام الزيت الثابت ، واستعمال الحبة السوداء كما هي ، حيث يمكن سحقها واستعمالها فورا بعد السحق مباشرة . وينصح كذلك بعدم سحقها وتركها ، لأن الزيت الطيار - وهو المادة الفعالة - يتطاير بعض السحق . ويمكن استخدام مسحوق الحبة السوداء مع العسل ، واستعمالها في حينه ، أو تسف مع الماء أو الحليب . وهذا هو الاستعمال الأمثل للحبة السوداء . 
وأبسط طريقة لتناول الحبة السوداء تكون بوضع ملعقة من الحبة السوداء على صحن يحتوي على اللبن ( الزبادي ) ويغمر بزيت الزيتون . فذلك من أنفع أطباق الفطور في الصباح أو العشاء . 
يمكننا تلخيص فوائد و استخدامات الحبة السوداء : 
- حبة البركة تساعد على الاحتفاظ بحرارة الجسم الطبيعية
- تساعد حبة البركة على إدرار اللبن
- حبة البركة لها تأثير محفز على جهاز المناعة
- حبة البركة غذاء صحي ومهم ومفيد للطفل والمرأة وكبير السن نظرآ لإحتوائها على مواد غذائية متنوعة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: العلاج بالماء ، الماء هو الحياة
؟  
يكوّن الماء حوالي ثلثي سطح الارض ، وهذا ينطبق كذلك على جسم الانسان ، الذي خلقه الله من التراب فقال له كن فكان ، حيث يمثل الماء حوالي ثلثي وزن الانسان ، ويدخل الماء في تركيب جميع الخلايا ، وهو ضروري لحياتها و لبقائها ، و صدق الله العظيم حين قال : " و جعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي " . 
و الماء ضروري للعلاج كما هو ضروري للحياة ، و لذلك فهو يستعمل لعلاج كثير من الامراض و المشكلات الصحية ، و كانت هذه الاستعمالات معروفة منذ القدم ، و لا تزال حتى الآن ، مع بعض الزيادات و الاكتشافات الحديثة .  
الاستعمالات العلاجية للماء : 
• يستعمل الماء لعلاج الحمّى و يكون ذلك بوضع كمادات الماء البارد على جبهة و رأس المحموم ، او الاستحمام عند زيادة الحمى ، ويكون كذلك بزيادة شرب الماء لتعويض المفقود بسبب تبخر الماء عن طريق الجلد بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة .
• ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم الترغيب بشرب ماء زمزم و انها لما شربت له و انها طعام طعم و شفاء سقم .
• يستعمل الماء لعلاج الجفاف الناتج عن فقد السوائل بسبب القيء او الاسهال ، و يكون ذلك عن طريق الفم في الحالات البسيطة ، او عن طريق الوريد في الحالات الشديدة .
• تستعمل الكمادات الحارة الرطبة لعلاج آلام المفاصل و العضلات ، كما تستعمل الكمامات الباردة او الثلج لنفس الغرض .
• يستعمل العلاج بالماء لتخفيف الآلام و إعادة التأهيل للمرضى المصابين بآلام شديدة و تيبس في المفاصل ، او بعد الاصابة بالجلطات العصبية ، و يكون ذلك في احواض شبيهة بأحواض السباحة مليئة بالماء الدافئ ، و تستعمل احيانا الذبذبات و الموجات المائية الموضعية للمساعدة على تخفيف الالم .
• يستعمل الماء لتنقية الجسم من الشوائب و السموم في الطب البديل ، و ذلك بالامتناع عن الطعام لفترة معينة من الزمن ، يتناول المريض بعدها مقداراً معيناً من الماء ، و تُعمل له حقن شرجية لغسل الامعاء و تنظيفها .
• يفيد الماء في تنقية البشرة و الحفاظ عليها شابة و يكون ذلك بغسل الوجه مرات معدودة كل يوم ، وهذه الذي يقوم بها المسلمون كل يوم أثناء الوضوء .
• يستعمل الماء لتخفيف الوزن ، و يكون ذلك بشرب الماء قبل الوجبة للأحساس بالامتلاء ، و الشرب عند الاحساس بالرغبة في تناول الطعام بين الوجبات او عند الرغبة بتناول المشروبات المحلاة او غير الطبيعية كالمنبهات او المشروبات الغازية .
• تستعمل مرطبات الهواء لترطيب الهواء ببخار الماء للتخفيف من الجفاف في الجلد و العينين و الأغشية المخاطية .
• تستعمل حمامات الجلوس لعلاج الجروح في منطقة الحوض مثل البواسير و الناسور الشرجي و بعد العمليات الجراحية في منطقة الشرج و بعد الولادة .
• يستعمل الماء البارد لتخفيف أعراض الحساسية و ذلك يكون بغسل الوجه و العينين لحساسية العينين و الانف ، او الاستحمام بماء بارد لتخفيف الحساسية الجلدية و الشرى .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: سبانخ ، السبانخ Spinach
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في السبانخ : 
الاوراق .  
الموطن : 
نبات يتواجد طوال السنة تقريبا ، يُزرع لأوراقه .
موطنه آسيا ، وعلى الاغلب بلاد فارس ، وقد أدخل الى اوروبا في حوالي القرن الخامس عشر ميلادي .  
تركيبته : 
غني بالآزوت Nitrogen ، و النشا و الحديد . 
وهو مغذ اكثر من الخضار الخضراء الاخرى ، وهو مهم جدا في التغذية لما له من تأثير مانع لفقر الدم ، و الصبغة الخضراء المسماة كلوروفيل لها تركيبة كيماوية متشابهة بشكل كبير لتلك الخاصة بالهيموغلوبين ،ويعتقد بأن تناول الكلوروفيل يرفع مستوى الهيموغلوبين . 
يحتوي السبانخ 10-20 جزء لكل 1000 جزء وزناً من مادة الكلوروفيل .
في فرنسا خلال الحرب ، كان يُعطى الجنود المصابين بضعف شديد ناتج عن النزيف نبيذ مقوّى بعصير السبانخ .
و ذكر في مقال بأن إضافة الاوراق المستنبتة في الشتاء لنبتة الهندباء الى طعام تجريبي و اختياري ادى الى تحسن في احوال و صحة فئران المختبر ، و سرعة النمو كانت احسن من تلك التي ظهرت عند إضافة زيت الكبد الى طعام تجريبي لفئران المختبر ، وقد استُنتج بأن اوراق السبانخ الشتوية تحتوي على كمية من فيتامين د تعتبر لا شئ نسبة للكمية المرتفعة من فيتامين أ الموجودة في السبانخ . 
تحتوي اوراق السبانخ على نسب عالية من الملح الصخري .
السبانخ غني بالاملاح المعدنية : حديد ، كبريت ، فوسفور ، كلور ، كالسيوم ، و نحاس .
فيتامينات : A , D , B , K . 
و يحتوي السبانخ على : 
ماء 90%
بروتين 2.5%
دهون 3.%
نشاء 9.%
الياف 8.%
رماد 4%  
استعمالات و فوائد السبانخ الطبية : 
• خافض للحرارة و كاسر للعطش .
• مدر للبول .
• ينشط الكبد و يكافح الريقان و الالتهاب الكبدي الوبائي .
• بطيء الهضم ، و المطبوخ افضل من النيء .
• الاكثار منه يحدث الرمل و الحصى بالكلى لما يحتويه من املاح كالسيوم ، ويمكن تحفيف هذه الظاهرة بالاكثار من عصر الليمون الحامض عليه .
• يعالج التهابات الصدر .
• ملين لطيف للبراز و الطبيعة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: القرنفل
؟  
ينبه القلب، ويقوي المعدة، وينشط الكبد، ويطرد البلغم، ويعين على الهضم، ويطرد الرياح البطنية، ويقوي اللثة، ويسكّن وجع الرأس والأسنان، ويشفي من القروح، ويحمي من الأوبئة، ويهدئ الصرع، ويخفف من الحساسية، ويدر الطمث، وينفع في الإسهال والتقيؤ، ويقطع سلس البول... الخ. هذا غيض من فيض ما ورد في الطب الشعبي عن القرنفل. 
والقرنفل نبتة صغيرة الحجم، جميلة المنظر، دائمة الاخضرار، تعطي مجموعة كبيرة من البراعم الزهرية التي تكون خضراء أو مائلة الى الاحمرار في البداية، ومن ثم تتحول الى بنيّة سهلة الكسر بعد جفافها. وفي بعض الدول العربية يطلق على القرنفل اسم المسمار، أو العويدي. 
عرف القرنفل منذ زمن بعيد، ويقال ان موطنه الأصلي جزر مولوكا في أندونيسيا وجنوب الفيليبين، ويزرع اليوم على نطاق واسع في البلدان الحارة خصوصاً مدغشقر والبرازيل وتنزانيا وجزر الهند الغربية وأندونيسيا. 
يملك القرنفل مذاقاً لطيفاً، وتنطلق منه رائحة عطرية ذكية، من هنا استخدامه كتابل في الحلويات والسلطات والمخللات، وفي تعطير الهواء في الغرف، وتحضير العطور، وصنع الصابون. 
ويحتوي القرنفل على زيت طيار فيه الكثير من المركبات، من أهمها مركب اليوجينول المشهور بفعله المخدر والمعقم ولهذا تتم الاستعانة به في طب الأسنان كمادة معقمة ومسكنة للآلام، ويدخل في صنع المحاليل الخاصة بغسل الفم والتي تستعمل لعلاج جروح اللثة وتقرحاتها. أيضاً، تضاف هذه المادة الى حشوات الأسنان الموقتة. 
وزيت القرنفل مفيد في تأمين سرعة اندمال التقرحات الغموية الناتجة من داء القلاع، وفي هذا الإطار أفادت دراسة قام بها باحثون من جامعة بغداد، ان زيت القرنفل فاعل جداً في تأمين شفاء تقرحات الفم القلاعية المتكررة من دون أن يكون لهذا الزيت أية تأثيرات جانبية. 
وفي النصف الأول من العام الحالي نشرت دراسة من جانب مختبر تابع لوزارة الزراعة الأميركية، نوهت الى ان القرنفل قادر على زيادة الحساسية تجاه هورمون الأنسولين، ما يحسن من عملية استقلاب السكريات لدى الأشخاص الذين يعانون الداء السكري النوع الثاني (أي الكهلي). وبناء على ذلك، فإن على هؤلاء الأخيرين أن يأخذوا جانب الحذر قبل تناول مستحضرات القرنفل أو زيته، لأن هذه تملك ميزات تساعد في خفض مستوى سكر الدم، فإذا صدف أن تناول مريض السكر كمية وافية من القرنفل الى جانب الأدوية الخافضة للسكر، فإن هذا السلوك قد يقود الى حدوث هبوط مفاجئ في مستوى سكر الدم، ما يعرض المصاب للوقوع ضحية الغيبوبة السكرية. 
ولا يقتصر الحذر من القرنفل على مرضى السكري وحدهم، فهناك أيضاً مرضى القلب الذين يتناولون عقار الأسبرين أو سواه من الأدوية المميعة للدم، والسبب يرجع الى أن القرنفل يتمتع بخواص مسيِّلة للدم. وعلى المصابين بالصرع أو بالفشل الكلوي أو الفشل الكبدي، أن يتحاشوا أخذ كميات كبيرة من القرنفل، نظراً الى ما قد يسببه من تهيج وخراب لأنسجة الكبد، في المقابل فإن تناول القرنفل بكميات ضئيلة وفي فترات متباعدة لا تنجم عنه تأثيرات سلبية. 
والى جانب فوائد القرنفل الخافضة للسكر والمميعة للدم، فهو يملك خصائص أخرى لا تقل أهمية، إذ انه يخفض أرقام الضغط، ويدر البول، ويشجع على رحيل الالتهابات في الكلية والمثانة، ويساعد في كبح المغص، ويقوي الرحم، ويطرد الديدان المعوية. أيضاً تنسب الى القرنفل فوائد أخرى مثل خفض مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم، كما انه مضاد للربو، وللفيروسات، وللسرطان، ولكن حتى الآن لا توجد بعد الخلفية العلمية التي تؤكد أو تنفي مثل هذه الفوائد، ولهذا لا بد من الخوض في دراسات جدية من أجل وضع النقاط على الحروف. 
أخيراً، هناك ملاحظة أخيرة تتعلق بالمراهم المخدرة الموجودة في الأسواق لتأخير سرعة القذف، فغالبية هذه المراهم يدخل في تركيبها القرنفل الى جانب مركبات أخرى، فهل القرنفل هو المسؤول عن تأخير سرعة القذف؟ أم أن أحد المركبات الأخرى هو السبب؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: بطاطا ، البطاطا Potato 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في البطاطا : 
الثمرة التي تكمن تحت الارض وهي الجذر .  
الموطن و التاريخ : 
اميركا الجنوبية وفي البيرو تحديداً . اصبحت هذه الثمرة الاكثر انتشاراً و استعمالاً في العالم كله ، ويعتمد الغربيون على البطاطا في طعامهم كشريك لجميع اصناف الطعام و خصوصاً انواع الطبخ المحضرة باللحوم بجميع انواعها الحمراء او البيضاء ، ولا يستغني المطبخ الامريكي او الاوروبي عن البطاطا مع الطعام سواء اكانت البطاطا مقلية ام مسلوقة . 
يفضل طبخ البطاطا بقشرها عن طريق البخار او السلق او الفرن ، لأن الطبقة التي تلي القشرة غنية بالفيتامين ( ج ) و الاملاح . و التقشير يفقد هذه الطبقة قيمتها الغذائية .  
تركيبتها : 
• ماء 75%
• نشاء 20%
• بروتين 2%
• مواد شبه زلالية 2%
• املاح معدنية 1% 
• تحتوي ايضاً على الكالسيوم ، الحديد ، البوتاسيوم ، فيتامينات ( ج ، ب ، أ ) بنسبة ضئيلة .   
يجب إزالة أجزاء البطاطا الخضراء اللون و الرشيمات التي تنبت جديداً من سطح البطاطا لأنها سامة لاحتوائها على مواد Solanine .  
استعمالات و فوائد البطاطا الطبية : 
1. غذاء جيد يمكن الاعتماد عليه عند حصول القروح في الجهاز الهضمي أكان ذلك في الامعاء او المعدة ، ويمكن استعمال البطاطا المطبوخ سلقاً لذلك ، اوعصير البطاطا الذي يمتص حموضة أسيد المعدة هيدروكلوريك و يرسب طبقة من نشاء البطاطا على القروح فتحميها من الاسيد و الجراثيم المسماة Helicobacter .
2. مدر للبول يفتت الحصى و الرمل .
3. ملطف للامراض التي تحل بالامعاء الغليظة و القولون و المسماة حالياً Irritable bowel syndrome .تعمل على تهدئة ثوران المصران الغليظ .
4. تهدئ الاعصاب بما تحتويه من فيتامين B complex .
5. توضع على الوجه و الجسم في معالجة البثور الملتهبة .
6. عصيرها يعالج حروق الجلد و ضربة الشمس ، ويتم ترطيب الجسم عدة مرات يومياً .
7. يزيل المغص و النفخة في البطن ، عبر إطلاق الارياح .

----------


## محـمـود ربـيـع

موضوعات قيمه يا ابو عبدالله  بارك الله فيك يا غالى  تحياتى لك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> موضوعات قيمه يا ابو عبدالله  بارك الله فيك يا غالى  تحياتى لك

 *وبارك فيك أخي محمود.*

----------


## محـمـود ربـيـع

استمر فى وضع المعلومات يا اخى الفاضل
فنحن متابعين معك ان شاء الله
معلومات قيمه فعلا

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> استمر فى وضع المعلومات يا اخى الفاضل
> فنحن متابعين معك ان شاء الله
> معلومات قيمه فعلا

 *الله يكرمك أخي محمود،
حاضر،
لعيونك.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: خيار ، الخيار Cucumber 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الخيار: 
الثمرة مقشرة او مع قشرها ، مطبوخة او نيئة .  
موطنه و تاريخه : 
موطنه شرق الهند ، كان يزرع بتوسع منذ حوالي 3000 سنة حيث اتجه نحو الشرق .
عرفه الاغريق .
عرفه الرومان .
ذكرت بعض ثمار الخيار في كتب القرن السادس عشر ميلادي الخاصة بعلم النبات .
ذكر الخيار في كتب النبات بأنه ينمو الى طول كبير و مذهل .
عُرف الخيار في إنكلترا منذ أمد بعيد ، حيث كان معروفاً في زمن الملك إدوارد الثالث ، وبعد ذلك أهمل الخيار و طواه النسيان حتى حكم هنري الثالث ، ولم يُزرع الخيار حتى اواسط القرن السابع عشر ميلادي .  
تركيبته : 
فائدة الخيار الغذائية قليلة حيث يحتوي  
ماء 96% .
القليل من فيتاميني ( A , C ) .  
استعمالات و فوائد الخيار الطبية : 
1. بذور الخيار لها نفس المفعول الخاص ببذر اليقطين ، وهي تدر البول و تفتت الرمل و الحصى .
2. قاتل للدودة الوحيدة : 1\2 أوقية من بذر الخيار تُطحن و تسحق و تمزج مع السكر ، تؤخذ على الريق و يشرب بعدها بساعة او ساعتين فهو مسهل قوي .
3. البذور استعملت في : - الامراض الراشحة 
- التهابات و امراض الامعاء 
- التهابات امراض المجاري البولية 
- تعديل حموضة المعدة 
4. مهدئ للأعصاب و معالج للأمراض النفسية و اعتلال المزاج ، الخيار يزيل التوتر و يسكن الثورات النفسية .
5. خافض لضغط الدم خصوصاً ذلك الذي يتعلق بالاسباب النفسية .
6. يعالج امراض الحساسية خصوصاً حساسية الجلد والشري , و يعصر الخيار و يشرب صباحاً ومساءً مقدار فنجان قهوة و يدهن بتكرار على الجلد .
7. يستعمل زيت الخيار و مشتقاته في التركيبات التجميلية ، كملطف ، و مبرد و منعم للجلد من كل الامراض التي تهيّج الجلد ، و خصوصا اذا كان السبب من الشمس او آفات الجلد ، ويمزج الخيار في تحضير " الصابون " الجامد و الصابون السائل ، و الجيلاتين Jelly . ويحضّر عصير الخيار و يمزج بالغليسرين وهو سائل منعم و معقم للجلد . وهنالك تركيبة تجميلية للجلد وهي عبارة عن حليب الخيار يتكون من ( صابون ، زيت زيتون ، شمع ، زيت لوز ، عصير خيار طازج ، و كحول ) .
8. في العطور يصنع زيت خاص يعطي رائحة الخيار .
9. يكافح امراض الصداع خصوصاً بوضع حلقات رقيقة على الجبهة وعلى الصدغ .
10. يكافح الخيار العطش وهو مليّن للطبيعة و يعالج قبوضة المعدة و الامساك .
11. خافض للحرارة و الحميات .
12. ينشط الخيار الكبد و يعالج اليرقان .
13. يمنع الخيار خفقان و سرعة نبضات القلب .  
محظورات : 
يمنع الاكثار من الخيار للمرضى المصابين بــ : 
• الامراض الروماتيزمية لكثرة الماء و الرطوبة فيه .
• امراض تصلب الشرايين و نشافها و امراض الفالج و اللقوة و الرعاش .
• الافضل الإقلال منه لدى المتقدمين بالعمر .
• يفضل عدم استعماله عند المصابين بالفتور او العجز الجنسي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: العلاج بالعسل ، التداوي بالعسل ، علاج بالعسل ، معجزة العسل الشفائية 
؟  
عرف الانسان العسل منذ القديم ، واستعمله للغذاء والعلاج ، فمثلآ تدل بعض الوثائق القديمة على إستعمال الاشوريين للعسل في العلاج ، كما إستعمله الفراعنة لنفس الغرض قبل أكثر من 3000 سنة ، وورد في أحد كتبهم وصف كامل عن الخواص العلاجية للعسل جاء فيه : "إن العسل يساعد على شفاء الجروح وفي معالجة امراض المعدة والامعاء والكلية ، كما يستعمل في علاج أمراض العين حيث يمكن تطبيقه على شكل مرهم أو كمادات أو غسولات وداخلآ عن طريق الفم " . 
وفي الصين كان الأطباء يعالجون المرضى المصابين بالجدري بدهن جلودهم بالعسل لما رأوه من إسراعه لعملية الشفاء من البثور الجلدية الناتجة عن الإصابة بالجدري . 
أما الهنود القدماء فإستعملوا العسل لعلاج بعض امراض العيون كالساد . 
وكان ابو قراط يطلي بالعسل الجروح ويعالج به الإلتهابات البلعومية والحنجرية وغيرها ، ويصفه كمهديء للسعال وماص لرطوبة المصدر . 
وجاء المسلمون بعد ذلك وإتسع نطاق إستعمالهم للعسل ، تصديقآ لقول الله عز وجل وفي وصف العسل (( وَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ أَنِ اتَّخِذِي مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا وَمِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَمِمَّا يَعْرِشُونَ ثُمَّ كُلِي مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلاً يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاء لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ )) سورة النحل آية 68 – 69 . 
وقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما ورد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : " الشفاء في ثلاثة : شرطة محجم أو شربة عسل أو كية نار وأنهى أمتي عن الكي " رواه البخاري . 
وعن ابن مسعود رصي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عليكم بالشفائين العسل والقرآن " رواه ابن ماجه في سننه وابن مردويه والحاكم وصححه والبيهقي في شعب الايمان 
وجاء العلم الحديث مصدقآ لفائدة النحل الطبية ، فبيّنت الأبحاث دور العسل في علاج الحروق و الجروح و التقرحات الجلدية وشفاءها دون ترك آثار وذلك لقدرة العسل على قتل الجراثيم والبكتريا وقدرته على إنتاج مادة الكولاجين التي تساعد على الالتئام دون تشوه أو اثار . 
كما بينت الدراسات أهمية العسل في علاج مشكلات الفم والاسنان ورائحة الفم الكريهة الناتجة عنها . 
وبيّنت دراسات أخرى دور العسل في علاج امراض القرنية ، وبيّنت كذلك دوره في علاج القرح الهضمية و الاسهال ، ولا تزال الابحاث مستمرة للكشف عن هذا المنجم الطبي المليء بالمعجزات الشفائية . 
طريقة تناول العسل للأغراض العلاجية 
يفضل تناول العسل كمحلول في الماء ليسهل إمتصاص مكوناته
أفضل جرعة يومية للشخص البالغ هي 100جرام يومياً وتؤخذ قبل الأكل بساعة ونصف أو ساعتين، أو بعد الأكل بثلاث ساعات .
افضل جرعة يومية للطفل هي 30 جرام 
من الضروري أن يستمر برنامج العلاج لمدة لا تقل عن 60 يومآ 
الغش في العسل 
يم الغش في العسل بعدة طرق كإضافة محلول سكر السكروز أو محلول سكر الجلوكوز التجاري أو محلول السكر المحول أو العسل الأسود 
والطريقة الأكيدة لكشف مكونات العسل ومعرفة ما إذا كان مغشوشآ هي بتحليل عينة منه في المختبر .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: جوز ، الجوز
 ( Walnut ( Juglans regia 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الجوز : 
الثمرة ، الاوراق ، القشرة الخضراء ( قشرة الثمرة )   
الموطن و التاريخ : 
من الاشجار المشهورة في جبال لبنان و سوريا ، و تمتد الاشجار حتى اليونان ، وهي موجودة ايضا في آسيا و إيران ، الهند ، هملايا ، و كشمير . 
تعيش اشجار الجوز في الجبال على ارتفاع 4000- 7000 قدم .
هنالك عدة انواع من الجوز منها التي موطنها آسيا ، و منها النوع المسمى Black Walnut ، الجوز الاسود و موطنه شمال امريكا .  
تركيبته : 
الثمرة :  
سكريات ، صمغ  
أهم جزء في الجوز هو ( Juglon و Nucin )
أملاح معدنية : حديد ، كاليسيوم ، نحاس ، زنك ، فوسفور ، بوتاسيوم .
فيتامينات : A , B1 , B2 , PP . 
القشرة : 
زيت ، صمغ ، زلال ، مواد معدنية ، الياف سيليلوز ، ماء .  
استعمالات و فوائد الجوز الطبية :  
1. الاوراق لها تأثير قابض و منظف و معقم ، و القشرة الخضراء لها تأثير ملين للطبيعة .
2. تستعمل الاوراق لعلاج امراض الجلد ،مثل الالتهابات الفيروسية المسماة Herpes .
3. القشرة الخضراء و القشرة الخشبية التي تليها ذات تأثير معرق .
4. القشرة الخضراء غير الناضجة تقتل الديدان ، الدودة الوحيدة .
5. يجدد نشاط الجسم ، يمنع الترهل و الضعف .
6. الجوز يمنع سقوط الشعر و يحول الابيض بالصبغ الى اسود .
7. الجوز يساعد على التئام الجروح .
8. شأنه شأن المكسرات ، خافض لمستوى السكر بالدم .
9. يساعد على إزالة تحجر الجلد في أصابع الاقدام " مسامير الاقدام " . وذلك بتدليك المسامير بالقشرة الخضراء .
10. ثماره المجففة تسلق ثم تجفف و تحلى بالسكر ، وتقدم مع الفاكهة الاخرى كمغذ ، و فاتح للشهية ، منشط للكبد ، و مقوي للطاقة الجنسية ( يستعمل الجوز الصغير الاخضر الطري ) .
11. ينصح بالاكثار منه للمصابين بمرض " التصلب اللويحي " 
12. قشرة الجوز القاسية تحمص و تطحن ، تستعمل لتبييض الاسنان و تقوية اللثة ، و إزالة روائح الانفاس ( بودرة فحمية )

----------


## albdr

> هل تعلم شيئاً عن: تاي تشي Tai chi  ؟    تاي تشي فن حربي ( أحد الفنون القتالية القديمة المشهورة في الثقافة الصينية ) صيني يعود إلى ما يزيد عن 2000 عام ، أصبح فنآ شعبيآ شائعآ يسمح بتقوية العضلات و زيادة ليونة المفاصل و تخفيف الضغط . لم يعد يستعمل لمجابهة الأعداء . يقوم هذا الفن على حركات دائرية لطيفة يرافقها تنفس عميق . يتكون لديك إحساس بالسكينة عند تركيزك على حركات الجسد . يوصف فن " تاي تشاي " أحيانآ بـ " التأمل المتحرك " meditation in motion . يهدف تاي تشي كغيره من أنواع الطب الصيني إلى تحفيز سريان التشي لتحسين الصحة توصلت الدراسات إلى أن التاي تشي يعزز التوازن و يخفف خطر الوقوع و يساعد على تهدئة الألم المزمن و إزالة الضغط و التوتر . يعلّم هذا الفن في بعض المراكز الطبية و الرياضية أو لدى المدربين المتمرنين . التاي تشي Tai chi ( أو تاي تشي تشوان Tai chi chuan كما هو معروف في الصين ) فن عسكري دفاعي صيني قديم مشابه لملاكمة الظل Shadow Boxing .  وعلى امتداد عدة قرون بالصين ، ظل تاي تشي ميراثاً سرياً بين الناس وكان كل جيل يعلمه للجيل التالي... تزايدت شعبيته خلال القرن العشرين ومورس على مستوى العالم. ومن خلال التاي تشي أنت تتبع سلسلة من الحركات البطيئة، الرشيقة التي تحاكي الحركات التي تؤديها في حياتك اليومية. كيف يعمل تاي تشي ؟ تاي تشي يقوم على نظرية تنص على أن التمرين المستمر يساعد على تدريب الجسد على الاستجابة السريعة في حالة وقوع أزمة ولما كانت الحركات تركز على الاسترخاء التام و التركيز السلبي ، فإنه يمكن مقارنتها " بالتأمل أثناء الحركة " الذي يقال أنه علاج للجهاز العصبي . والحركات الرقيقة الرشيقة مع أنماط التنفس العميق، ويقال إنها تخفض كلاً من ضغط الدم وسرعة النبض. فوائد التاي تشي : يقال أنها تسرع من خطى الشفاء وتحسن كفاءة الدورة الدموية وتقوي الوظائف المناعية وتقلل حدة التوتر. فالحركات الانسيابية المفعمة بالنشاط تستخدم بدلاً من التصرفات العنيفة. والتمرين يركز على التنفس العميق من البطن الذي يمكن أن يساعد على الحفاظ على أداء أفضل للرئتين. وبإعتباره تمريناً منخفض الشدة فإنه ملائم لكبار السن أو لأولئك الذين يعانون من صعوبات تنفسية حادة. وهو يحسن من معدل نبض القلب والوظائف العامة للجهاز الدوري. طبقاً للبحوث الاكلينيكية ، قد يقدم التاي تشي ميزة اضافية بقضائه على مشاكل التنفس المرتبطة بالتقدم في العمر، وبخاصة لدى المسنين. وفي دراسة وردت بمجلة جميعة طب المسنين الأمريكيين عام 1995م، تبين أن التاي تشي يساعد في تحسين الوظائف الرئوية لدى المسنين. وقد أظهرت دراسات أخرى أن ممارسة التاي تشي قد تساعد الأشخاص الأكبر سناً على تحسين توازنهم وتقليل عدد مرات سقوطهم أيضاً. ففي إحدى تلك الدراسات تبين أن المسنين المشاركين فيها الذين مارسوا التاي تشي بانتظام صرحوا أن تلك الرياضة قد ساعدتهم على تحقيق القدرة على التوازن بما يماثل قدرة من يصغرونهم بثلاث إلى عشر سنوات. وهذه الدراسة التي شملت مئتين من المسنين في سن السبعين وما فوقها قد نشرت في مجلة جمعية طب المسنين الأمريكيين (1996)، وورد فيها أن أولئك الذين شاركوا في برنامج تاي تشي لمدة 15 أسبوعاً قد قل معدل سقوطهم أرضاً بنسبة 47,5% . على مدى قرون كان فن التاي تشي أحد أهم مقومات الثقافة الصينية ولكن مؤخرا بدأ هذا الفن يكتسب شعبية عالية في الغرب حيث ينصح الأطباء بتطبيقه كإحدى الطرق الفعالة للوقاية من الضغط الذي يعاني منه الإنسان في المجتمعات الحديثة. ويعني مصطلح تاي تشي في اللغة الصينية "القوة العليا المطلقة". وفي الثقافة الصينية ارتبط مفهوم القوة العليا المطلقة بمفهوم ين يانج الذي يقول إن المرء يمكنه أن يرى ازدواجية ديناميكية في كل الاشياء المحيطة به مثل أن يرى الايجابي والسلبي والنور والظلام. وترجع أصول التاي تشي إلى الفنون القتالية الصينية التقليدية ولكنها كما تمارس اليوم في الغرب أقرب إلى مزيج بين اليوجا والتأمل. ويتألف التاي تشي من مجموعة من الحركات تؤدى ببطء وسلاسة بترتيب معين وهي مستوحاة من حركة الطيور والحيوانات. ولهذا فإن شعار معلمي التاي تشي في الغرب "كن قويا كالدب، سريعا كالظبي، سريع الحركة كالقرد، ورشيقا كطائر الكركي ". ويقول معلم التاي تشي دتلف كلوسو من معهد وشو في دوسلدورف "إن التركيز ليس على العضلات أو القوة بل على الروح والقلب .. على الطاقة الداخلية التي تحرك أجسادنا".. وطبقا للفلسفة الصينية فإن التاي تشي يجعل طاقة الجسد تفيض ويعيد الانسجام بين الجسد والطبيعة من حوله. ويقول كلوسو إن الطب الغربي أثبت الاثار الصحية الايجابية للتاي تشي. ويشرح كلوسو هذه الاثار بالتفصيل فيقول "إن ممارسة التاي تشي تؤدي إلى تنظيم عملية الضخ إلى القلب وذلك عن طريق تغيرات إيقاعية في منقطة المعدة. أما التنفس المنتظم فله تأثير إيجابي على الجهاز العصبي المركزي. ويساعد هذا الفن على شد عضلات الرقبة والارداف". وفي الآونة الاخيرة ازداد عدد شركات التأمين التي أصبحت تعي الاثار الايجابية للتاي تشي حتى أصبحت توصي به عملاءها. وفي ألمانيا تساهم عدد من شركات التأمين في دفع مصاريف دورات تدريب التاي تشي لعملائها. ويساعد التاي تشي على تدريب الجسد على كيفية الاسترخاء. وخلال الدورة التدريبية يتعلم الناس عدم الاستجابة إلى المصاعب التي تواجههم في الحياة بالمقاومة ولكن النظر إليها أولا بوعي وتفهم ثم الاستجابة.   يقول كلوسو"إذا ما عشنا حياتنا بعناد وبعقلية صلبة فسوف نفقد القدرة على السباحة مع التيار".

   هل يدرب في السعودية؟  وشكرا ابو عبد الله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> هل يدرب في السعودية؟  وشكرا ابو عبد الله

 *والله ما عندي فكرة.
بدك تسأل.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: خزامى ، الخزامى Lavender
( Lavandula vera ) 
؟  
موطن الخزامي : 
هي نبته على شكل شجيرة تعيش في المناطق الجبلية ، في الغابات التي تحيط بالنصف الغربي من القارة الاوروبية ، منطقة البحر المتوسط ، وهي تزرع بوفرة لرائحتها العطرة في فرنسا ، ايطاليا ، انكلترا ، و النرويج .
وتزرع الآن في استراليا لكي يصنع من زهرها العطور . 
و الزيت العطر في زهر الخزامى مهم من الناحية التجارية ، خصوصاً انه يستعمل كثيراً في صناعة العطور ، وبشكل اقل في صناعة الادوية او المعالجة ، و الرائحه اللطيفة العطرية توجد في الزهر وفي كل اجزاء الشجيرة ، و الخزامى لا يباع فقط لأجل زيته العطر ، بل يباع بشكل باقات خضراء تعطر الاجواء حيث توضع و بشكل جاف ، ويطحن لكي يتحول الى بودرة ( مسحوق جاف ) تعبئه الشركات في مغلفات صغيرة . 
هنالك عدة اجناس من الخزامى ، تستعمل جميعها في إنتاج زيت الخزامى . ولكن الجزء الاكبر يُنتج من الخزامى المسماة Lavandula vera ، وهي تنمو في الاماكن التي تسقط عليها اشعة الشمس باستمرار ، و المناطق الصخرية في حوض الابيض المتوسط ، ويسمى هذا النوع من الخزامى باسم " الخزامى الانكليزي " . وهو يتمتع بعطرية اكثر و لطافة اكثر بالرائحه من " الخزامي الفرنسي " . وهو ثاني الانواع التي تستعمل في إنتاج زيت عطر الخزامى ، و بالتالي فإن الاول يرتفع ثمنه عشرة اضعاف الثاني . 
وكانت شجيرات الخزامى تنتشر في الاماكن حول لندن بشكل كثيف ، إلا ان ذلك لم يعد موجوداً بسبب استعمال هذه الاراضي لبناء الابنية السكنية .  
تاريخ نبتة الخزامى : 
حسب مؤرخي النبات ، فإن الاغريق اطلقوا الاسم Nardus على زهر الخزامى وهو مشتق من اسم مدينة سورية .  
تقطير زيت الخزامى : 
تتغير نوعية و مواصفات زيت الخزامى من موسم الى آخر حيث يلعب عمر شجيرات الخزامى دوراً في تحديد قيمته الطبية . و كذلك الطقس يتدخل في كمية و نوعية الزيت الناتج . إن كمية الشمس في الاسابيع التي تسبق تقطير الزهور تلعب دوراً مهماً ، وافضل انواع الزيوت يكون بعد محصول حار ، جاف ، إذ إن كثرة الامطار تقلل من المحصول .  
التركيبة : 
إن أهم جزء في تركيبة الخزامى هو زيت عطري ، لونه باهت اصفر او اصفر الى اخضر ، او يكاد يكون دون لون ( حسب المحصول ) ، ذو رائحة عطرية مميزة ، وطعم حاد لاذع و مر بالفم ، و اهم ما يتركب منه هذا الزيت مادة تسمى : Linalyl acetate و Linalool . وهنالك مادة اخرى Cineol . Borneol . Pinene . وبعض Tannin ، و املاح عضوية .  
استعمالات و فوائد الخزامى الطبية : 
كان يعتقد بأن الخزامى و عطره هوحكر على صناعة العطور الى ان ظهر علم Aroma Therapy ، اوالمعالجة بالعطور والروائح ،وهذه الطريقة بالمعالجة تستفيد من مزايا العطور في التهدئة ، والاسترخاء ، و الشفاء ، إن تدليك الزيوت العطرية على الجلد او إضافتها الى ماء الاستحمام هو الاساس الذي تتم به المعالجة و تسخن العطور بلطافة عن طريق الضوء قبل وضعه على الجلد عبر لمة تسمى aroma defuser . 
إن الروائح المختلفة تُحدث ردات فعل و آثاراً عاطفية مختلفة في الانسان ، فبعض العطور تنشط و بعضها يزيل التوتر و البعض الآخر يُحدث النوم . 
وهنالك بعض العطور التي لديها تأثير معقم ، وهذه كانت تستعمل لتعقيم غرف المرضى في الزمن الذي كان ما قبل المضادات الحيوية .
ومؤخراً اكتشف العلماء بأن لزيت الخزامى تأثيراً على النفس و امراضها . و اكتشف الباحثون بأن للخزامى تأثير على المرضى المصابين بالارق ، وهم يستعملون المنومات . 
و يعتبر الخزامى :
• منشط للقلب و الكبد و الطحال و الكلى ، أي لمعظم الآلات الداخلية .
• يمنع رائحة الجسد و العرق .
• يعقم الجروح " مغلي " .
• علاج للحنجرة ، غرغرة بالماء المغلي بالخزامى .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: صنوبر ، الصنوبر Pine
( Various Species , Family Pinaceae ) 
( Lavandula vera ) 
؟  
تعريف الصنوبر : 
الصنوبريات من اهم الاشجار وهي ذات اهمية تجارية ، و تستعمل اخشابها على اساس استقامة جذع الشجرة و قوته ، يستعمل في الانشاءات مما يعطيه الاهمية التجارية . 
تعطي أشجار الصنوبر الصمغ ، و يستخرج من الصمغ زيت التربنتين، الذي يستعمل طبياً على مستوى اقل في صناعة المراهم ، و المادة اللاصقة في البلاستر . 
زيت التربنتين يذوب فيه الصموغ ، الشمع ، الدهون ، كوتشوك ، الكبريت ، و الفوسفور ، يصنع منه مادة الفارنيش ، المستعمل في دهان الاخشاب .  
اما طبياً فيستعمل في الطب البشري ، و الطب البيطري ، فهو يستعمل كمعقم ، كما يستعمل للخيول و القطعان عن طريق تناوله داخلياً كمضاد للديدان ، يستعمل خارجياً كمكافح للاورام الروماتيزمية ،و كمعالج للالتواء ، و الكدمات ، وهو يقتل الطفيليات ، و يعالج امراض الصدر . 
عند تقطير صمغ الصنوبر ، يعطي الزيت ومعه مادة تسمى Rosin وهي تسمى " الفونة " . تستعمل على اقواس عازفي الكمان ، ويستعمل لصناعة الشمع الخاص بالاختام الفارنيش . و صناعة بعض انواع الصابون الصمغية . 
القطران هو نوع غير نقي من زيت Turpentine . 
تقطير خشب الصنوبر في امريكا يعطي زيت ذو رائحة طيبة ، تستعمل في العطورات " عطر خاص " Paco Raban . وهو ايضا يستعمل في صناعة الدهانات غير اللامعة ( و يستعمل لذلك الصنوبر البري ) ، وهو يستعمل لإزالة رائحة العرق و لإزالة الترهل والاسترخاء بالاصافة الى كونه عطراً . 
موطنه : 
آسيا ، اوروبا ، اميركا . 
الاجزاء المستعملة في الصنوبر : 
القشر ، الصمغ ، الحب    
استعمالات و فوائد الصنوبر الطبية : 
1. في صناعة المراهم الخاصة بالتدليك " امراض عصبية " .
2. مدر للبول ، يفتت الحصى ، يخرج الرمل . 
3. يعالج امراض الكلى و المبولة .
4. يعالج الامراض العصبية .
5. يعالج الصنوبر امراض الغشاء المخاطي و الصدر لذا فهو مقشع طارد للبلغم ، و يستعمل في حالات التهابات القصبات الهوائية .
6. يستعمل في صناعةاللاصق .
7. يستعمل الصنوبر في المعالجة بالاستنشاق و التدليك .
8. استعمال خارجي في معالجة الحساسية و الصدفية .
9. حب الصنوبر يستعمل في الطعام بالاضافة الى فوائده الطبية ، فهو يحتوي احماضاً دهنية غير مشبعة ، يستعمل الحب في تنشيط الدورة الدموية في الدماغ ، يعالج الفالج و النشاف في الدماغ ، و مرض الرعاش الباركنسوني ،و امراض اللقوة .
10. مفيد في معالجة امراض الكبد و الريقان ، ينشط الكبد .
11. فاتح للشهية .
12. منشط للطاقة الجنسية ، يزيل الضعف و الارتخاء مع العسل .
13. خافض لمستوى السكر بالدم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: كاكاو – الشوكولاته 
Cocoa , Chocolate tree ( Theobroma Cacao )
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة : 
البذور ، الحبوب  
الموطن : 
اميركا الاستوائية ( اميركا الوسطى و الجنوبية ) ، سيلان ، يافا .
80% من المحصول العالمي لبذور الكاكاو تأتي اليوم من أفريقيا الغربية . 
تاريخه : 
شجرة الكاكاو تحمل الاوراق و الثمار طوال السنة ، ولكن أشهر قطاف الثمرة يكون في حزيران و كانون الاول . 
كانت البذور تستعمل في المكسيك بدلاً او مثل النقود المسكوكة ، وكانت هذه البذور ضرورية للصفقات الصغيرة ، ولا زالت تستعمل لذلك الى يومنا هذا في بعض المناطق في المكسيك . 
إن شجرة الكاكاو تزرع بكميات كبيرة في ظل الاشجار التي هي اكبر منها ، مثل شجرة الموز ، و ثمار الكاكاو تحفظ في الشجرة بشكل قرن او كيس مثل حبوب البازيلا او الفاصوليا . هذا القرن او الكيس يُفتح عند نضوج الثمرة و تخرج منه البذور وتجفف بحرارة الشمس ، ( حالياً التجفيف يكون بالبخار ) . 
في اواسط القرن السابع عشر الميلادي انتشرت الشوكولاته في غرب اوروبا ، واصبحت رائجة في سويسرا ، إنكلترا ، بلجيكا ، و هولندا ، حيث اصبح الشراب المر يغنى بالسكر و الحليب ، فتحسّن مذاقه و كثر الاقبال عليه . 
في امريكا الوسطى استعملوا الكاكاو لعدة قرون في علاج الحميات ، السعال ، الوضع و الانجاب و الحمل ، وقد دهنوا الاجسام بزبدة الكاكاو لعلاج الحروق ، تشقق الشفتين ، صلع الشعر ، و تشقق حلمات الصدر ( خلال رضاعة الاطفال ) . 
حاليا ًتستعمل زبدة الكاكاو و الكاكاو في علاجات كثيرة ، خصوصاً بشكل مراهم للجروح ، وفي علاج مشاكل الربو ، و كبديل معقول للقهوة التي يمكن ان تتعب البعض ، ومادة مغذ1ية للناقهين من الامراض الحادة . 
تركيبته : 
البذور تحتوي على :
• الثيوبرومين 
• الدهن
• فيتامينات E , C 
• بعض المعادن مثل مغنزيوم ، و المعدن المهم السيلينيوم . 
القشرة تحتوي على هلام . 
استعمال الكاكاو الطبي و فوائده : 
يستعمل عادة في الاطعمة بشكل حلوى لذيذة و المثلجات و غيرها ، ويستعمل في الطبابة ، و تحضير الادوية ، وفي هذا المضمار له قوى شفائية عالية بسبب ما تحتويه من مضادات الاكسدة ، كافيين ، ثيوبرومين . 
و تعالج الشوكولاته : 
1. الامراض التي تؤدي الى تحلل الانسجة و تهتكها مع تقدم العمر ، وذلك بسبب وجود فيتاميني E . C و المغنيزيوم و السيلينيوم . وهي مواد تسمى : مضادات للأكسدة ، وهي تمنع تهدم و تلف انسجة الجسم الامر الذي يسبب امراضاً مثل امراض القلب ، الجلطات ، و السرطانات . و قد اجريت بعض الابحاث على جماعة لم تأكل الشوكولاته ، و جماعة اكلت من واحد الى ثلاثة الواح شوكولاته بالشهر ، و كانت النتيجة وفيات اقل بنسبة 36% في الفئة التي تناولت الشوكولاته . كذلك لوحظ ان تناول اكثر من 3 الواح شوكولاته بالشهر يقلل من نسبة الاصابة بأمراض القلب و الوفاة . 
2. امراض التعب و الانحطاط ، يحتوي الكاكاو على 10-20% من الكافيين الموجود بالقهوة ، و بالتالي فإن الكاكاو و الشوكولاته تزيل النعاس و الكسل و الخمول ، و تعطي تنشيطاً لطيفاً من غير إحداث الكثير من العصبية و النرفزة كما تفعل القهوة .
3. امراض الجهاز الهضمي : إن الثيوبرومين الموجود في الكاكاو يسبب ارتخاء عضلات الامعاء ، ولذلك نجد بأنه من المحبذ تناول بعض الشوكولاته بعد وجبه كبيرة .
4. امراض الجهاز التنفسي : إن مادة الثيوبرومين و مادة التيوفلين ، هي مواد كيماوية متقاربة ذات مفعول طبي متشابه ، ومادة التيوفلين توصف لتوسيع القصبات الهوائية ومنع تشنجها ، وهذا الاستعمال بدأ مؤخراً ، لذلك يساعد تناول الشوكولاته الادوية الموصوفة لعلاج احتقان الصدر في حالات الزكام و الانفلونزا .
5. مهدئ للأعصاب و يحسن المزاج : الشوكولاته تحتوي على مركب يلعب دوراً مهماً في الكيمياء الحيوية الخاصة بالاحساس و الشعور بحالة الحب .
6. الجهاز البولي : مدر للبول حيث يؤثر بشكل مباشر على خلايا الكلى ، لذلك يساعد الادوية التي توصف لتضخم القلب حيث تتراكم السوائل بالجسم ، مما يؤدي الى تمدد القلب ، كذلك يخفض الكاكاو ضغط الدم مما يزيد في فعالية الادوية الموصوفة .
7. مواد التجميل ( الجلد و البشرة ) : خصوصاً كمرهم حامي للجلد ، ينعمم و يرطب البشرة و الجلد ، و يطري طبقات الجلد ، ويمنع تشقق الجلد من البرد او من التعرض للمواد الكيماوية عند ربات المنازل ، و كذلك يمنع تشقق الشفاه الذي يحصل في الشتاء ، يكافح و يمنع تشقق الحلمات عند الامهات المرضعات ، ويمنع تشقق الجلد في البطن عند الحوامل . كذلك تدخل مادة زبدة الكاكاو في تركيبة الاقنعة التي توضع على الوجه او الجسم لإبقاء حيوية و جمال البشرة و الوجه و لإبقاء النضارة و الحيوية بالوجه .
8. يوجد ميل لدى السيدات لتناول الشوكولاته خلال فترة الدورة الشهرية لتعويض الطاقة .
9. الاستعمالات الصيدلانية : و ذلك بتحضير الادوية و جعله في الطبقة الخارجية من الحبوب و تحلية و إزالة طعم الادوية المنفرة في الشراب ،وفي صنع التحاميل ، وفي صناعة المراهم . 
الآثار الجانبية للكاكاو : 
استشر الطبيب خاصة عند ظهور الاعراض التالية :
• بثور في الوجه ، حب الشباب .
• تحسس الجلد و الطفوح .
• إن تناول 222 غرام من الشوكولاته السوداء ( ما يزيد على اوقية ) اواكثر يُحدث عارض تسمم مثل :
وجع الرأس ، ارق ، شعور بعدم الراحة ، اضطراب ، رجفان العضلات ، تسرع بالنبض ، عدم انتظام ضربات القلب ، هذيان خفيف . 
تفاعل الادوية : 
إن مزج النباتات و الاعشاب مع بعض الادوية يغير من مفعول و تأثير و عمل هذه الادوية ، مما يحدث آثاراً جانبية غير مرغوبة ، وغير مطلوبة ، ويجب إخبار و مراجعة الطبيب عن الادوية التي يتناولها المريض و بشكل خاص من يأخذ الادوية التالية :
• الادوية مزيلة الاحباط ، ويجب عدم تناول الشوكولاته او الكاكاو خلال استعمال هذه الادوية مثال ( Nardil , Parnate ) .
• يجب تجنب اكل الشوكولاته مع العقار ( Theo – Dur ) .
• يجب عدم اكل الشوكولاته عند الاشخاص المتحسسين لهذه المادة مما يؤدي الى طفوح و حساسية بالجلد .
• يجب عدم تناول الشوكولاته عند الاشخاص الذين يتبعون حمية قليلة الصوديو ، مثل المصابين بارتفاع بضغط الدم ، او ضعف في عضلة القلب ، و تضخم القلب .
• يجب تجنب اكل الكثير من الشوكولاته عند المصابين بأمراض القولون ( المصران الغليظ او الاعور ) .
• يجب تحديد تناول الكاكاو عند المصابين بأمراض الامعاء و التهاباتها ، امراض القلب ، و امراض الاوعية الدموية ، و خفقان القلب .
• الاشخاص ذوو الاستعداد لظهور بثور الوجه وحب الشباب ، يجب تجنب مراهم و كريمات التجميل التي تحتوي زبدة الكاكاو .  
ماذا تقول الابحاث الجديدة عن هذه المادة ؟ 
إن بعض مضادات الاكسدة في الكاكاو تقلل من نشاف الاوعية الدموية ( تراكم البلاكات في الشرايين ) . مما يقلل من نسبة الاصابة بتجلط الدم . و الصحيح بأن المرضى بإمكانهم الحصول على المواد المضادة للأكسدة عبر تناول الفاكهة و الخضار و الفيتامينات و التي لها قيمة غذائية اكبر من الكاكاو و تحتوي دهوناً اقل .  
الدهن الذي بالشوكولاته يمكن ان يؤدي الى الاصابة بالسمنة و امراض القلب ، ولكن الشوكولاته الموجودة في الحلوى تسبب مشاكل اقل من زبدة الطعام التي تحتوي على دهون اكثر و نسبة كوليسترول اكثر ، وكذلك الكريمة التي توضع في الكاتو والحلوى ، و نلفت النظر الى ان الكاكاو لا يحتوي على الكوليسترول ( ما عدا الشوكولاته الممزوجة بالحليب ) ، والكاكاو يحتوي على الدهون ،و بشكل خاص الدهون المشبعة ، التي تُتهم بأنها تسبب ارتفاعاً بنسب الكوليسترول بالدم ، و امراض القلب و بعض السرطانات ، وهنا نذكر بأن الدهون المشبعة الموجودة بالكاكاو هي من اشكال الدهون المشبعة المملوءة ب Acid Stearic التي لا ترفع نسبة كوليسترول الدم . 
و بالنسبة لتسوس الاسنان فقد اظهرت الدراسات بأن المواد المضادة للأكسدة في الكاكاو تساهم في كبح نمو الباكتيريا الضارة التي تساهم في حصول تسوس الاسنان ، و المشكلة تصبح حقيقية في السكر الموجود في الحلوى و ليس الشوكولاته بحد ذاتها ، و لمنع هذا التأثير ينصح بالمضمضة بعد الشوكولاته . 
كذلك لا يوجد إثباتات بأن الشوكولاته تسبب البثور بالبشرة ، و حصى الكلى ، و المغص عند الاطفال ، و لكنها تحتوي على المادة Tyramines الموجودة في النبيذ الاحمر ، وانواع من جبن القشقوان التي يمكن ان تقدح زناد نوبات الصداع والشقيقة عند الاشخاص المهيئين لهذه النوبات . 
يمكن للشوكولاته ان تؤدي الى " حرقان قلب " عند الاشخاص المصابين بضعف عضلات فتحة المرئ و الموصولة بالمعدة ، مما يؤدي الى صعود اسيد الى اعلى داخل المرئ ، مما يؤدي الى حرقان القلب ، و السبب هنا ان هذه الفتحة بين المعدة و المرئ لا تقفل بإحكام . 
إن الشوكولاته تحتوي على الكافين بنسبة من 10 – 20% أقل من تلك الموجودة بالقهوة ، إن النسبة العالية من الكافيين الموجودة في القهوة تسبب تنشيطآ قويآ وتؤدي إلى الادمان ، و الكافين تربطه علاقة كمسبب للأرق و التوتر ، ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، إرتفاع الكولتسرول بالدم ، إرتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم ، وامكانية حصول امراض خلقية وراثية عند الاجنة .
الافضل على المصابين بالامراض والعوارض المذكورة هنا، التقليل أو تجنب اكل الشوكولاتا وكل انواع المأكولات التي تحتوي الكافيين . 
الاستعمال الحكيم : 
إن الكاكاو و الشوكولاتة تعتبر من المواد الآمنة التي يمكن تناولها دون ضرر يذكر ، والافضل تجنب تناول الشكولاته في الحالات التالية : 
- الحوامل و المرضعات
- المصابون بالأرق
- المصابون بتوتر نفسي
- ارتفاع نسبة الكوليسترول بالدم
- ارتفاع بضغط الدم
- المصابون بالسكري
- المصابون بأمراض القلب 
إن الشوكولاته تعتبر مأمونة الجانب في الكميات المأكولة عادة في الحالات الطبيعية .
إن إستعمال الشوكولاتا بكميات وجرعات طبية منوطة بالأطباء المختصين ، ولا يمكن وضعها ذاتيآ .
وأخيرآ ، إن شجرة الكاكاو تختلف عن شجرة جوز الهند وعن شجرة كوكا ، والتي يستخرج منها الكوكايين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: شاي ، الشاي 
Green tea / Black tea 
؟  
الأجزاء المستعملة في الشاي : 
الاوراق ، الشجرة دائمة الخضرة  
يعتبر الشاي ثاني مشروب في العالم ، بعد الماء الذي يحتل المرتبة الاولى . العرب و الاوروبيون و الاميركيون يشربونه كشراب منشط لطيف ، و كاسر للعطش ، و مهضّم ، وهذا الاعتقاد بدأ بالتغير بعد معرفة تأثير الشاي المضاد للأكسدة ، وفوائد ذلك على صعيد مكافحة امراض الشيخوخة ، و السرطانات ، و امراض القلب . 
كثير من الناس و بعض المعالجين بالاعشاب يستعملون كلمة شاي للدلالة على الشراب العشبي ( النباتي ) ، الذي يحضّر بنقع الاعشاب بالماء المغلي ، اما في طب الاعشاب فعلياً فكلمة شاي تعني اوراق الشاي المسماة Camellia Sinesis مغلية بالماء ، و بالحقيقة معظم الناس لا يعتبرون الشاي من صنف النبات و الاعشاب . 
هنالك ثلاثة انواع شاي : 
• الشاي الاسود .
• الشاي الاخضر .
• الشاي المخمر جزئيا ً .
• و الاصناف الثلاثة من اوراق النبتة المسماة Camellia Sinesis . 
الشاي الاخضر هو المفضل في الصين و اليابان ( تنشف اوراق الشاي و تفتت ) ، و الشاي الاخضر يتمتع بكونه الافضل من حيث التفاضل بالفوائد الطبية . 
الشاي الاسود يفضل في الدول العربية ، بريطانيا ، اوروبا ، و الولايات المتحدة الاميريكية ( تجفف الاوراق ثم تترك كي تتخمر ) .
يمكن ان يسمى الشاي من مصدر إنتاجه مثل الشاي السيلاني . 
الشاي يختلف عن ما يسمى ( Tea Tree ) " شجرة الشاي " . وهي شجرة استرالية ذات زيت له تأثير معقم موضعياً على الجلد . 
الموطن : 
آسيا ، خصوصاً الصين و الهند ، يزرع في أسام ، سيلان سابقاً ( سيريلانكا ) ، اليابان ، و اندونيسيا . 
تعتبر الصين اكبر دولة منتجة للشاي ، يكرس اكثر من 4مليون اكر من الاراضي الصينية لزراعة الشاي ، كذلك يعتبر منتوج الشاي في الهند محصولاً زراعياً مهماً . 
تبدأ الشجرة بالانتاج في عامها الثالث ، وفي العام الخامس يقوى الانتاج و يستمر الى حوالي 20 سنة .
هنالك عدة انواع للشاي حسب المصدر : السيلاني ، الهندي ، الياباني ، الجاوي ، وغيره ... 
تركيبته : 
• الكافيين الموجود فيه يسمى ( Theine ) .
• Tannin وهو من المواد القابضة .
• Bohic acid .
• زيوت طيارة .
• شمع بروتيني .
• صمغ .
• رماد .
• ثيوفيلين .
• ثيوبرومين . 
استعمالات و فوائد الشاي الطبية : 
1. منشط لطيف : يحتوي الشاي على ثلاث مركبات منشطة مما يجعل الشاي في مصاف الاعشاب التي تعالج امراض الصدر و الربو ، كذلك يحتوي الشاي على مواد قابضة . وقد اكتشف عالم ياباني بأن الشاي يحتوي على مواد ذات تأثير مضاد للأكسدة ، التي تصلح و تمنع تلف الخلايا ، الذي يحصل قبل مرحلة حصول : امراض القلب ، معظم السرطانات ،وهي تتزامن مع التقدم بالسن مثل : الجلطات ، المياه الزرقاء بالعين ، تخرب مقلة العين ، وهو يصيب بالعمى الدائم .
2. السرطانات : اثبتت التجارب احتواء الشاي الاخضر على قدرات مانعة للسرطانات ( المرئ ، المستقيم و القولون ، البنكرياس ، الرئه ، الصدر ) ، فكلما ازداد استهلاك الشاي الاخضر ، كلما قلّت الامكانية بالاصابة بسرطان المعدة ( على الاقل 10 اكواب شاي يومياً ) .
3. امراض القلب : وذلك بسبب طبيعة وجود مواد مضادة للأكسدة في الشاي .
4. امراض الجهاز التنفسي : يحتوي الشاي على منشطات ثلاثة ، والجميع لها تأثير الاوعية و القصبات الهوائية ، يوصف حالياً المنشط Theophylline ، ( بشكل ابر ، حبوب ، تحاميل ) ، لعلاج نوبات الربو .
5. علاج الاسهال : المواد القابضة المسماة Taninns تعالج و تمنع الاسهال ، وهنالك تركيبة شعبية في الولايات المتحدة تعالج الاسهال تتألف من الموز ، الرز ، تفاح ، شاي ، توست .
6. يعالج الاصابة بنخر الاسنان : مثله مثل الموز ، الشاي غني بمادة الفلورايد ،التي تمنع و تكافح تسوس الاسنان ، و الفلورايد موجود بالشاي الاخضر و الاسود على حد سواء ، كذلك المواد القابضة تساعد في مكافحة البكتيريا التي تسبب تسوس الاسنان .
7. الدراسات الحالية تشير الى ان الشاي يعمل كمخفض لمستويات الكوليسترول بالدم .
8. يدر البول ، يمنع تراكم السوائل بالجسم .
9. المواد القابضة في الشاي لها تأثير مضاد للفيروسات .
10. يزيد الشاي في افراز العرق بالجلد .
11. تقارير صينية أثبتت فائدة الشاي في علاج التهاب الكبد الوبائي بانواعه المختلفة ، وذلك بتناوله مع العلاج الموصوف .
12. تشير التقارير الحديثة الى وجود مواد خاصة مضادة للاكسدة يعتقد بفائدتها في منع امراض القلب و السرطانات ، هذه المادة مسماة Gallate( EGCG) ، وهي موجودة في جميع انواع الشاي ، و الشاي الاخضر يحتوي على مقدار اكبر من هذه المادة ( الشاي غير المخمر ) ، و الشاي الاخضر افضل من الشاي الاسود ، في منع امراض القلب و السرطان . يفضل عدم إعطاء الشاي تحت عمر سنتين و فوق 65 سنة ، و الحليب يخفف فوائد الشاي كمضاد للاكسدة . 
مضار أو اضرار الشاي : 
• يسبب عيوباً خلقية لذلك من الافضل ترك شربه من قِبل الحوامل .
• يسبب قبوضة المعدة .
• يزيد في إفراز اسيد المعدة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: الخس ، خس
Lactuca Virosa )  Lettuce )
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الخس:
الحليب المجفف ، الاوراق ، البذور 
التاريخ و الموطن :
ظهرت رسوم الخس في النقوش الفرعونية ، وهو موجود في غرب و جنوب اوروبا و بريطانيا ، وهنالك انواع كثيرة من الخس .
الخس البري ينمو على ضفاف الانهار و الاماكن الوسخة وهو يزهر في تموز و آب .
يزرع الخس البري في النمسا و فرنسا ، المانيا ، سكوتلندا . يصدر الخس من المانيا عبر انكلترا الى الولايات المتحدة الاميريكية حيث يغش بمزجه مع الافيون ، وفي الولايات المتحدة الامريكية يعتبرون ان جودة الخس المنتج في المانيا و فرنسا افضل و احسن جودة بـ ( الحليب ) من الخس المزروع في بريطانيا .
يملك الحليب ( عصير الخس ) تأثيراً مخدراً ، و الخس الزراعي ليس لديه نفس القوة المخدرة ، بل تأثيره ضعيف جداً . يحضّر من الخس لوسيونات لاستعمالها على البشرة لمكافحة الحروق التي تسببها الشمس ، ولمكافحة خشونة و جفاف البشرة .
وضع القدماء الخس في مرتبة عالية و ذلك لمزاياه المبرّدة و المنشطة ، واعتبر الامبراطور أوغسطس ان شفاءه يعود لتناول الخس كعلاج من مرض خطير ألّم به ، وقد بنى للخس مذبحاً و أقام له نصباً ضخماً على شرفه . 
و حليب الخس لا يمكن تحويله الى بودرة بسهولة ، وفي مصر يوجد نوع من الزيت النباتي يستعمل للقي يقال بأنه مستخرج من بذر الخس .
تركيبته :
• يحتوي على فيتامين أ ، ب1 ، ج ، هـ .
• زيوت دهنية .
• بروتين .
• نشويات .
• ماء .
• و الخس غني بالكالسيوم و الفوسفور و الحديد .
• وهو قليل السعرات ينفع الذين يتبعون حمية .
استعمالات الخس و فوائد الخس الطبية :
1. للخس البري مفعول ضعيف يشبه الافيون ، و الخس الزراعي لديه نفس التأثير وهو أضعف ، ويختلف عن مفعول الافيون بأن الخس لا يثير انزعاج الجهاز الهضمي وله تأثير مسكن و مخدر ، و مهدئ و منوم . 
2. يستعمل في علاج الاستسقاء ( تنفخ الجسم بانحباس الماء ) ، يزيل الحصى و الرمل و يعالج المصابين بالنقرس .
3. للخس تأثير خافض للحرارة ويزيد إفراز العرق وله تأثير مدر للبول .
4. يزيل مغص الامعاء و يهدئ ثورة اضطراب الامعاء مثل مرض IBS المسمى القولون سابقاً .
5. يساعد على بدء النوم في حالات الارق و خصوصاً مع البصل .
6. يزيل السعال و تشنج القصبات .
7. الخس مزيل للعطش و ينفع في حالات الحر الصيفي و ضربات الشمس
8. الخس مضاد للحساسية و مادة الهيستامين ، يزيل الحكاك و الطفح الجلدي ( الشري ) و انسداد الانف التحسسي .
9. يستعمل في الامراض النفسية كمهدئ للأعصاب و كمزيل للتوتر و الاحباط ، و المداومة عليه تعالج الجنون .
10. مزيل للكآبة و الصرع .
11. منشط و مقو للشعر و مفيدة لصحته ايضاً .
12. الاوراق الخارجية الشديدة الخضرة غنية بالحديد و الكلوروفيل ، يعالج ضعف الدم و يقوي الجسم ، و الكلوروفيل مزيل لروائح الفم و الجسم الكريهة و رائحة العرق النتنة .
13. الطبقة الداخلية و التي تكون اوراقها صفراء و خضراء مفيدة لعلاج خفقان و تسرّع و تضخم القلب ، و لأمراض عضلة القلب .
14. مدر للحليب في الضرع .
15. فاتح للشهية في السلطة و مقبّل للطعام ، يمزج مع الحامض او الخل ، و ملين للطبيعة .
16. منشط للكبد و يمنع الريقان .
17. الخس البري منشط للدورة الدموية عند الانثى ، ويزيد الدم عند الاكثار منه قبل و مع الدورة الشهرية .
18. يضعف الطاقة الجنسية ، يؤدي الى ضعف و فتور ( الاكثار منه ) و يضعف التعداد المنوي ، ويقلل من كمية الماء عند القذف ، يمكن استعماله في معالجة الاحتلام الليلي .
19. جيد لمعالجة قروح القرنية و التهابات العين خاصة مرض التراخوما ، ويقوي البصر بسبب وجود فيتامين أ فيه . محظورات :
يمنع من اكله المصابون بـــ :
- امراض العجز الجنسي و الشيوخ المتقدمين بالعمر .
- المصابون بأمراض الدورة الدموية في الدماغ مثل الفالج ، النشاف في شرايين الدماغ ، اللقوق ، الرعاش ، و الخدران .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: الجزر 
Daucus Carota )  Carrots )
؟  
تاريخ الجزر
عرفه القدماء منذ فجر التاريخ و ذكره الاغريق و اللاتينين . و قد استعمله ابو الطب ابو قراط و ديسقوريدس ، اللذان كان وصفهما للجزر يطابق بصدق وصفنا الحديث له ، و الجزر زراعي او بري ، و البري اقوى تأثيراً من الزراعي .
تركيب الجزر 
• ماء 
• زيوت طيارة 
• دهون
• سكر
• املاح معدنية مثل : الكبريت ، الفوسفور ، الكلور ، صوديوم ، بوتاسيوم ، كالسيوم ، و حديد .
• فيتامينات ( D , C , B , A , E , PP )
استعمالات و فوائد الجزر الطبية :
1. مد ر للبول ، عصيره يعالج الاستسقاء و انحباس الماء بالجسم ، كما يعالج امراض الكلى المزمنة و مشاكل المثانة البولية ، يفتت الرمل و الحصى .
2. يعالج النقرس .
3. يعالج النفخة ، يطرد الارياح ، يوقف الاسهالات ، مكرع و مجشئ و يمنع حموضة المعدة .
4. يعالج البهاق .
5. بذر الجزر يعالج الامراض النفسية و التوتر و اعتلال المزاج .
6. يعالج امراض الحساسية و الشري و الاكزيما ، ويمنع حب الشباب و يعالجه .
7. الجزر و بذره ينشط الكبد ، ويمنع الريقان .
8. يرفع مستوى البوتاسيوم في الدم ،ويستعمل مع مدرات البول التي تخفض مستوى الكالسيوم بالدم ، التي تؤدي الى مشاكل صحية و نفسية مثل اعتلال المزاج .
9. بذره يعالج امراض الصدر و السعال .
10. يكثر الدم في الدورة الدموية عند النساء .
11. مصدر مهم للكاروتينويدات Carotenoids وهي مواد كيماوية موجودة في النباتات و خصوصاً الجزر ، وهي مدار البحث لمنافعها في مكافحة السرطانات ، وهنالك نوعان من هذه المواد : - النوع الاول : ألفا كاروتين ، وهو يمنع نمو السرطانات . – النوع الثاني : بيتا كاروتين ، يمنع احتمال حدوث سرطانات و امراض القلب . وهنالك ابحاث من قبل المؤسسة الامريكية للسرطان لأجل منافع الجزر ، فالذين يأكلون الجزر تخف احتمالات إصابتهم بالسرطانات .
12. يحتوي الجزر على مادة تسمى Calcium Pectate : وهي من انواع الالياف السائلة وهو مادة تخفض مستوى الكوليسترول بالدم . والصحيح ان تناول جزرتين باليوم يخفض مستوى الكوليسترول 20% بالدم .
13. إن مادة بيتا كاروتين تمنع قصر النظر ، و مرض العشى الليلي .
14. إن فنجانين من عصير الجزر يومياً يمنع الامراض المذكورة و يمنع تضخم الطحال .
15. إن تناول الجزر يومياً يضفي المرح على الانسان .
16. يمنع تناول الجزر حصول الجلطات الدموية .
17. ينعم الصوت و ينقي الاوتار الصوتية .  
حال قطف الجزر يبدأ الكاروتين في فقدان قوته ،
 لذلك يجب تناوله طازجآ، 
والفيتامينات في الجزر لا تتأثر بالحرارة خلال الطبخ ، 
و الافضل عدم وضع الجزر في اكياس البلاستيك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: الشمر أو الشومر
Foeniculum Vulgare 
؟  
اسماء الشمّر بالعربية :-
الشومر ، الشمر ، السنوت ، الرازيانج ، الشمار ، البسباس ، الشمرة ، الشمر المر ، الشمر الحلو ، الحلوة ، الحبة الحلوة ، حبة الحلاوة العربية ، الشمر الكبير ، شمر الحدائق ، الشمر الوحشي ، الشمر الزهري
الاسم العلمي: Foeniculum Vulgare
اسماء أخرى بالانجليزية :-
Large Fennel , Sweet Fennel , Wild Fennel , Finocchio , Carosella , Florence Fennel , Fennel
الاجزاء المستعملة :
البذر ، الاوراق ، الجذور 
الموطن :
نبات شبه سنوي ، ينمو بالبراري في معظم اجزاء اوروبا المعتدلة مناخاً ، خصوصاً شواطئ البحر الابيض المتوسط ، ويمتد شرقاً لغاية الهند . و الشمر البري موجود حول بقاع العالم قاطبة ، ولاستعمالات الشمر الطبية ، خاصة البذور ، فهو يزرع بكثرة في جنوب فرنسا و سكسونيا ، روسيا ، ايران ، و الهند .
تاريخ الشمر :
عرفه القدماء ، و زرعه الرومان ، وقد وصف pliny بأن للشمر حوالي عشرين نوعاً من الاستطباب و الفوائد الطبية ملاحظاً بأن الثعابين تأكل منها عندما تخلع جلدها ، كما تقوي الافاعي نظرها بفركها بالشمر لكي ينساب عصير النبتة الى داخل العين ، كما يعتقد بهذه النظرية علماء النبات القدماء .
جاء ذكر الشمر في كتب الطبخ و الطب ، كذلك جاء ذكر الشمر في السجلات الزراعية الاسبانية المؤرخة . 
لعب الامبراطور شارلمان دوراً مهماً في نشر زراعة الشمر و دخوله وسط اوروبا حيث كان يعجب بزراعة الشمر في حدائق الامبراطورية .
تركيبته :
إن نسب تركيبة الشمر في الاخلاط التجارية الخاصة بالشمر هي متغيرة وغير ثابتة .
- زيت Fenchone وهو الذي يعطي الفائدة الطبية الخاصة بالشمر .\
- زيت alfa .
- زيت Phellandrine .
- حامض Anisic acid .
- Anisic aldehyde .
- احياناً Limonine .
استعمالات و فوائد الشمر الطبية :
1. رائحته طيبة و يعتبر مكرعاً و مجشأً و يستعمل مع المسهلات لإزالة الآثار الجانبية للأدوية المسهلة ، مثل المغص ، وعادة يُخلط مع السوس .
2. ماء الشمر ( العصير ) له نفس المفعول الخاص باليانسون و عادة يمزج الثلاثة : ماء الشمر ، ماء الكربونة و اليانسون لإعطاء ادوية طبية مثل ما يسمى ماء الغريب ، وهو يستعمل لإزالة الارياح و النفخة و المغص عند الاطفال .
3. يستعمل الشمر في معالجة امراض الصدر و السعال ، ازمات الربو ، الحساسية ، و تشنج القصبات الهوائية ( شمر مغلي + عسل ) .
4. البراغيث لا تحب رائحة الشمر ، ولذلك تنثر بودرة الشمر لطرد البراغيث من الاسطبلات .
5. استعمل الايطاليون و الفرنسيون اوراق الشمر في السلطة مع بقية الخضار ، اما عند الرومان فقد استعمله الخبازون بوضعه في الافران تحت ارغفة الخبز لإعطاء الارغفة طعماً و نكهة طيبة .
6. تستعمل الاضلاع الرقيقة في ايطاليا لصناعة الشوربة .
7. يستعمل في بلاد الشام في خلطة العجة . 
8. مدر للحليب و يستعمل للنفساء .
9. يستعمل كمهدئ للأطفال ، و كمزيل للنفخة و الريح المسببين للمغص الذي يزعج الاطفال ، ويمنع نومهم المريح .
10. مثير لشهية الطعام .
11. زيت الشمر استطباب تقليدي في انكلترا لإزالة التهابات و آلام المفاصل و الروماتيزم .
12. يستعمل مع مواد اخرى في حالات لضغط القلب و تسارع دقاته .
13. مهدئ لنوبات المصران الاعور ، طارد للارياح .
14. مقوّ للبصر .
15. حيث ان الجزيئات الصغيرة لشمر لها وزن ذري متدنٍ ، فإنها تخترق العوائق في الجسم و تدخل الى المناطق النائية بالجسم ، ويمكن استعماله عند شرب الدواء لزيادة مفعول الدواء ، و انتشاره بالجسم ( مع الفيتامينات مثلاً ) .
16. مخفض للضغط الشرياني .
17. منشط رحمي قوي ، يمنع تناوله بكثره عند الحمل خوفاً من الاجهاض .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: السمك Fish 
؟  
اسماء الشمّر بالعربية :-
الشومر ، الشمر ، السنوت ، الرازيانج ، الشمار ، البسباس ، الشمرة ، الشمر المر ، الشمر الحلو ، الحلوة ، الحبة الحلوة ، حبة الحلاوة العربية ، الشمر الكبير ، شمر الحدائق ، الشمر الوحشي ، الشمر الزهري
الاسم العلمي: Foeniculum Vulgare
اسماء أخرى بالانجليزية :-
Large Fennel , Sweet Fennel , Wild Fennel , Finocchio , Carosella , Florence Fennel , Fennel
تعريف السمك 
يعتبر السمك من المصادر الغنية بالبروتين لذلك أقبل على اكله اهل الشرق ، ويؤكل مع الرز في هذه الدول الفقيرة ، خصوصاً في الشرق الاقصى و افريقيا ، إلا ان الابحاث أثبتت اهمية اكل السمك خاصة في العمر ما بعد سن الاربعين ، لأنه يحمي من امراض العصر و خصوصاً الجلطات الدموية ، فأقبل عليه اهل الغرب بناء ًعلى النصائح الطبية . 
تدور الصراعات الخفية بين التدول التي تمتلك اساطيل لاصطياد السمك ، وذلك للمنافسة على الحصص و الكميات و الشواطئ التي تصطاد فيها اساطيل هذه الدول ، و الحقيقة ان السمك اصبحت كمياته اقل من السابق. وهناك قوانين تحدد عدد الحيتان التي تصطادها اساطيل الدول ، وذلك منعاً لانقراض هذا النوع بعد تقلص الثروة السمكية في العالم ، بالمقارنة مع ماكان موجوداً في الازمنة الغابرة . 
استعمالات و فوائد السمك الطبية 
1. هو غني بالبروتينات التي تحتوي احماضاً امينية مهمة مثل الارجنين ، التريبتوفان ، وغيرها . وهي مهمة للمحافظة على انسجة الجسم و لبناء ما يحتاجه الجسم في عمليات الترميم التي تحدث لأنسجة الجسم .
2. يعتبر السمك مصدراً مهماً من مصادر اليود ، و الفوسفور . وهذه ضرورية للأسنان و العظام و الدم ، وهو مصدر مهم للكالسيوم .
3. يحتوي السمك على فيتامين أ ، د . هذه الفيتامينات موجودة في كبد السمك .
4. لحم السمك لا يحتوي على اشباه السكر ، الغلوكسيدات ، لذلك يعطى لمن يتبع حمية غذائية لتخفيف الوزن .
5. يقوم الفوسفور الموجود بالسمك خاصة انواع السردين بتنشيط الذاكرة وله دور مهم في بناء العظام .
6. يحتوي السمك على نسبة عالية من حمض الغلوتميك ، وهي مادة ضرورية لوظائف الدماغ و الاعصاب و الانسجة .
7. الاهم من كل ذلك ، وجود مادة الأوميغا -3. الموجودة في دهن السمك و جميع ثمار البحر ، وعلى عكس الكوليسترول الذي يضر بصحة الانسان ، فإن احتواء دهن السمك على مادة اوميغا يمنع إصابة الاجسام بالجلطات الدموية التي تصيب القلب و الدماغ ، فإن كانت الدهون الموجودة في الحيوانات من غنم و بقر تضر بالصحة ، فإن دهن السمك مطلوب لصحة الجسم البشري ، لأنه كلما كثُر دهن السمك كثُرت فيه مادة اوميغا . جميع الاسماك تحتوي في جسمها على أوميغا-3 . ولكن هنالك انواع اسماك تحتوي على نسبة اكبر من هذه المادة ، ففي بعض الاسماك تشكل الدهون 1% من الوزن ، وفي انواع اخرى 2% من الوزن ، وفي سمك التونة تبلغ النسبة 15% ، واهم انواع السمك التي تحتوي على نسب عالية هي التونة ، السردين ، السلمون ، سمكة الإسكمبري . يفضل لمرضى القلب تناول السمك ثلاث مرات في الاسبوع لإحداث وقاية تامة ، إلا ان ابحاثاً حديثة أثبتت ان اكل السمك ولو مرة في الشهر يحدث وقاية جيدة . إن مادة الاوميغا موجودة في السمك و جميع المخلوقات المائية بنسب مختلفة ، وهي عبارة عن احماض دهنية متعددة غير مشبعة .
8. الاسماك الغنية بماجة اوميغا -3 ، هي ضرورية في غذاء المرضى المصابين بمرض " التصلب اللويحي " Multiple sclerosis . وهو مرض يصيب " النخاع الشوكي " . ويمنع السمك تفاقم هذا المرض الذي لم يوجد له دواء فعال لمعالجته الى الآن . يفضل السمك البحري على السمك النهري و يفضل اكل السمك طازجاً .
9. يقوي السمك و يغذي الجسم ، وخاصة الطاقة التناسلية ، بشكل خاص بيض سمكة " الحفش " . وهو ما يسمى " كافيار " . وهو يؤكل ايضاً مع المشروبات الكحولية للتخفيف من ضرر الكحول على الجسم ، وروسيا و ايران من الدول المهمة المصدرة للكافيار .
وفي مصر يؤكل " البطرخ " للتغذية و تنشيط الطاقة الجنسية ، و البطرخ هو " رحم السمك المملوء بالبيض " . وهو يؤكل مع الثوم و زيت الزيتون ، وقد يضاف اليه القليل من الزنجبيل لزيادة الفائدة .
يستعمل السمك من أراد اتباع حمية غذائية لتخفيف الوزن و المرضى المصابون بأمراض العصر و الامراض المزمنة .

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

حقيقتا معلومات رائعة
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> حقيقتا معلومات رائعة
> بارك الله فيك
> تحياتي لكم والسلام عليكم

 *وعليكم السلام ،
بارك الله فيك أخي خير الدين ،
وشرفت الموضوع.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
فستق عبيد ( فول سوداني ) 
 (Peanuts  ( Arachis Bypogaca  
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الفول السوداني : 
الثمرة  
الموطن و التاريخ : 
منشأه اميركا الجنوبية ، البرازيل و البيرو ، فقد عثر على حبوب فول سوداني متحجرة في خرائب الانكا بالبيرو . وبعد دخول الاسبان الى هذه المناطق في اميركا الجنوبية ، نقلوها الى افريقيا ، ومن افريقيا انتقلب نبتة الفستق عبيد حيث سميت على اسمهم ، و يقصد بكلمة عبيد ( الإفريقي ) . حيث كان الغربيون يستعملونهم كرقيق اسود ، وانتقلت النبتة الى الصين و الهند و اندونيسيا ، و الفلبين و المكسيك ، و امريكا الجنوبية ، وبوجه خاص البرازيل ( موطنها الاصلي ) و الارجنتين . 
يستعمل الفستق عبيد  لأغراض و صناعات كثيرة منها ، العدسات اللاصقة من زيت الفستق عبيد ، وفي صناعة المنظفات ، والذي يبقى بعد عصر الزيت من فستق العبيد يستعمل كعلف لتغذية الماشية ، و يدخل الفستق العبيد في صناعة الاغذية الخاصة برواد الفضاء الاميركين . 
تركيبته : 
إن كل كوب من زبدة الفول السوداني التي تصنع بكثرة في الولايات المتحدة الاميركية تحتوي على :
- زيت نباتي 
- بروتين نباتي 
- املاح معدنية 
- فوسفور ، حديد ، يود ، بوتاسيوم ، صوديوم .
- فيتامينات ( B1 , B2 , A , C , PP ) 
استعمالات و فوائد الفول السوداني ( فستق العبيد ) الطبية : 
1. يستعمل لحمل الادوية ، و تأخير و تطويل مفعولها بالجسم ( بنسلين ، ادرينالين ) .
2. يدخل في صناعة الماكياج و الكريمات التجميلية ، لأنه يساعد على إكساب البشرة صحتها و ليونتها و نعومتها ، و يمنع الشيخوخة و التجاعيد و التعفن بالجلد .
3. يساعد فيتامين PP ، و البروتين الموجود بالفستق على المحافظة علىصحة و مرونة الاوعية الدموية من داخلها ، فيمنع ترسب الكوليسترول و الكالسيوم التي تسبب نشاف الاوعية الدموية ومن ثم انسدادها .
4. يساعد الفستق العبيد على إنماء العضلات و تغذيتها ، و الاعصاب التي تغذي العضلات ، يستعمل زيت فستق عبيد في تدليك العضلات المشلولة و المريضة ، يزيد في وزن و كثافة العضل .
5. يوقف النزيف الدموي بواسطة PP .
6. يرفع الكوليسترول النافع HDL ، و يخفض الكوليسترول الضار LDL .
7. يخفض مستوى السكر في الدم عند المصابين بالسكري .
8. يساعد على النشاط الذهني بواسطة البروتين الذي يحويه ، و الفوسفور و فيتامينات B1 , B2 .
9. يغذي الجسم عبر إعطائه البروتين اللازم .
10. هنالك دراسات عن تأثيره لمنع السرطانات التي تصيب العضلات .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
القهوة 
  Coffea Arabica )  Coffee  )
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في القهوة : 
البذور ، الورق ، الكافيين  
الموطن و التاريخ : 
الموطن الاصلي جنوب غرب الحبشة ( إثيوبيا ) . يزرع في البرازيل و الحبشة وكل المناطق الاستوائية في أفريقيا ، وفي اليمن التي تشتهر بالانواع الراقية و الغالية الثمن من البن العدني ، وهو اغلى ثمناً من البن البرازيلي و الافريقي . 
اشتقاق الاسم " قهوة " من بلدة Caffa . وهي مقاطعة موجودة في الحبشة ، وتبقى شجرة القهوة خضراء طوال السنة مثل شجرة الزيتون . 
تشير دراسات الآثار بأن سكان شرق افريقيا في الحقبة ما قبل التاريخ ، احبوا ميزات القهوة المنشطة . وقد اكلوا البذور غير المحمصة الحمراء والتي تشبه الكرز ، في مناسبات كثيرة مثل حروب القبائل و رحلات الصيد الطويلة ، والنشاطات الاخرى التي تتطلب صحواً ، انتباهاً ، قوة ، و قدرة على الاحتمال . 
دخلت شجرة البن الى الجزيرة العربية من الحبشة ، في حوالي القرن الخامس عشر ميلادي ، والعرب هم الذين بدأوا بتحميص و طحن القهوة و شربها ساخنة ، كما نفعل في يومنا هذا ، وقد كتب ابن سينا اول وصف طبي لتأثير القهوة المنشط و المنبه للجسم و الاعصاب ، وذلك باعتراف الغرب الذي سمى ابن سينا بـ " الطبيب العربي " . 
وبعدها و لمدة مائتي عام كانت الجزيرة هي التي توفر القهوة للعالم . ولم تتوسع شهرة و استعمال القهوة بالعالم بسرعة ، بل انتشارها كان بطيئاً ، بحيث بقيت القهوة 500 سنة في الشرق الاوسط ، وفي سنة 1517 أدخل السلطان سليم الاول القهوة الى القسطنطينية ( استانبول ) ، وبعدها بوقت قصير أدخل تجار البهارات القهوة الى ايطاليا ، و انتشرت بعدها القهوة في جميع انحاء اوروبا خلال مائة عام . 
اول المقاهي ، فتح في جامعة اكسفورد سنة 1650. حيث كان الرواد يتناولون القهوة خلال تبادل الاحاديث ، و القراءة و الكتابة ، و انتشرت في لندن حيث كانت تبحث الامور السياسية المؤيدة للحكم او المعارضة . 
سنة 1938 خرجت بأول إنتاج للقهوة السريعة المسماة " Instant coffee " . شركة نسكافيه وهي عبارة عن حبيبات ، تذوب بالماء الساخن او المغلي . 
يختلف محتوى القهوة من الكافيين على حسب طريقة التحضير ، فمثلاً ، يحتوي فنجان القهوة المسماة القهوة السريعة " نسكافيه " على 65 ملغ من الكافيين .
يحتوي فنجان القهوة المقطرة 100-150 ملغ كافيين .
يحتوي فنجان القهوة أكسبريسو 350 ملغ كافيين .
تستهلك تركيا كمية كبيرة من البن لدرجة ان هنالك قانوناً يسمح للزوجة بالحصول على الطلاق إذا لم يوفر لها الزوج كمية كافية من البن . 
تركيبتها : 
البن المحمص يحتوي على :
• زيت البن .
• شمع .
• كافيين .
• زيوت طيارة .
• تانيك اسيد .
• علكة .
• سكر .
• بروتين . 
استعمالات و فوائد القهوة الطبية : 
1. منشط مضاد للتعب و الارهاق عن طريق تنشيط الجهاز العصبي المركزي بالدماغ ، وهذا مهم للذين يقودون سياراتهم لمسافات طويلة ، كما يعكس الكافيين مفعول الادوية التي تحتوي مضادات الهيستامين ، والتي لها مفعول مهدئ ، لذلك يضاف الى ادوية الرشح التي تحتوي مضادات الهيستامين ، وهنالك ادوية جديدة من عائلة مضادات الهيستامين ليس لها مفعول مهدئ .
2. منشط للتمارين و الالعاب الرياضية ، فهي تحسن اداء الرياضيين .
3. يستعمل الكافيين مع الادوية المضادة للرشح ، لأنه يزيل الاحتقان في الحلق و الرئتين ، و لأنه يمنع النعاس الذي تسببه مضادات الهستامين .
4. مضاد لنوبات الربو و امراض الصدر . يزيل البلغم و السعال و النزلات الصدرية ، و نوبات الحساسية والربو ، لأن الكافيين يوسع القصبات الهوائية .
5. علاج لتسكين الاوجاع و الآلام ، وهو يضاف مع الاسبرين و البروتين ( قاتل للألم ) . يزيد تناول القهوة مع مسكنات الاوجاع من تأثير هذه الادوية على إزالة الاوجاع . ليس للكافيين تأثير مباشر على إزالة الاوجاع ، و لكنه يحتوي على مادة مهدئة لطيفة ، هذه المادة تساعد مسكنات الالم على التأثير و تزيد من فعاليتهما ( شقيقة + مغص كلوي ) .
6. يمنع الكافيين نوبات الانتحار ، و ذلك لأن للكافيين مفعولاً يحسن النفسية و المزاج .
7. تمنع حصى الكلى ، الكافيين مدر قوي للبول يزيل الرمل و الحصى ، لكنه يفقد مفعوله مع اعتياد الجسم على جرعاته .
8. إن شرب 1-3 فناجين قهوة في اليوم تمنع تشكل حصيات المرارة ، وهي تمنع 10% من إمكانية حصول حصى بالمرارة .
9. يمنع الكافيين مشاكل الدورة الشهرية عند الاناث ، فهو يمنع الدفق القوي للدم في العادة الشهرية عند الإناث ، والتي تؤدي الى ضعف عام بالجسم و نقص الحديد بالدم . الكافيين يعمل كمضيق للأوعية الدموية بالرحم مما يؤدي الى دم اقل خلال فترة الطمث .
10. يعالج اعراض السفر فوق منطقة الزمان المسمى Jet lag واعراضه : دوار ، ارق ، تعب ، و إرهاق ، وهي تحصل على أثر اضطراب في الساعة البيولوجية داخل الانسان عند العبور بالطيران في مناطق مختلفة الاوقات ، مثل السفر من الشرق او اوروبا الى اميركا . 
11. يمنع الكافيين زيادة الوزن ، فهو يساعد الجسم بطريقة اسرع على حرق الغذاء والطعام ، الامر الذي يمنع تراكم الدهن بالجسم ، و يتوجب وضع هذا العلاج تحت إشراف طبي صارم ، فالكافيين يساعد فقط المفرطين في البدانة .
12. يستعمل الكافيين في علاج لسع الافاعي التي لها تأثير سام على الجهاز العصبي ، و الذي يؤدي الى هبوط في عمل الدماغ و النخاع الشوكي ، و الاعضاء المهمة بالجسم ، مما يؤدي الى غيبوبة و موت محتم ، ويعمل الكافيين على تنشيط الدماغ و الخلايا العصبية فيمنع هذا التأثير الضار .
13. ينشط الدورة الدموية ، و ينعم الاوعية الدموية ، لذلك يعتبر الكافيين مادة مهمة تستعمل لأمراض القلب و علاجاتها ، فهو يزيل الماء من القلب و الرئتين و البطن .
14. دراسات تذكر بأن الكافيين ينشط الدورة الدموية في الدماغ ، و يمنع امراض الجلطات و النشاف و خاصة مرض الرعاش . إن البن و القهوة تؤثر سلباً على الدماغ و الاعصاب عند المصابين بالامراض النفسية ، ويحدث أرقاً ، وكما ان له تأثيراً سلبياً على الطاقة الجنسية و النشاط الذكري ، و امراض البواسير ، كما انه يحرّض نوبات الصرع ، ويفضل إقناع المرضى المصابين بالسكري ، الضغط ، القرحة المعوية ، بعدم الإكثار من القهوة . و يزيد ضغط العين ، وهنالك ضرر في شرب القهوة قد يعود الى استعمال حب الهال فيها ، ومن اراد الاستفادة من القهوة و دفع ضررها وجب عليه :
• الاقلال من البن و استعمال الصنف المسمى " القهوة السريعة " .
• غلي القهوة جيداً .
• زيادة السكر و تناول الحلو و الطعام قبلها و معها . 
الجرعة اللازمة من القهوة : 
يختلف الخبراء الطبيون على الجرعات التي يجب تناولها في الامراض ، و لكن الجرعة المميتة من الكافيين ، هي عشرة فناجين من القهوة ، بقياس الفنجان الامريكي للقهوة ، لذلك وجب على الاطباء مراعاة ذلك . 
الآثار الجانبية للقهوة و الكافيين : 
يجب طلب مساعدة طبية عند حصول العوارض التالية عند من يكثرون من شرب القهوة او من يستعمل ادوية تحتوي على الكافيين مثل المسكنات : 
• تسرع في النبض و القلب .
• صداع قد يحصل من ارتفاع ضغط الدم .
• إدرار في البول .
• أرق .
• هذيان خفيف و توتر .
• ارتجاف ، و تشنج العضلات .
• غثيان .
• قلة راحة .
• امراض المعدة و البلعوم التي تحدث تراجع الطعام الى الفم عبر صعوده الى اعلى و خروجه من الفم . 
توصيات تتعلق بالقهوة : 
- تحضر القهوة حسب الارشادات المذكورة آنفاً مع مراعاة عدم الاكثار من جرعة القهوة ( فقط 1-3 فناجين باليوم ) .
- القهوة المغلية مقياسها فنجان قهوة صغير ، القهوة السريعة مقياسها فنجان قهوة من المقياس الذي نستعمله في شرب الشاي .
- يجب الانتباه بأن هنالك قطع حلوى على طعم البن ، وكذلك مثلجات و انواع اللبن الزبادي على طعم القهوة ، ويجب احتساب جرعات هذه المواد من مجمل ما يتناوله الانسان من القهوة .
- يجب عدم إعطاء القهوة الى الاطفال تحت سن السنتين من العمر و الشيوخ ، وإذا اردنا سقي الاطفال فوق العمر المذكور خاصة العمر ( 5-10 سنوات ) ، يجب غلي القهوة جيداً و زيادة السكر و تناول الحلوى و الاقلال من البن و زيادة الماء فيها ، على ان يغمس الطفل الكعك فيها ، و يجب الانتباه حين إعطاء القهوة لذوي الاعمار فوق 65 سنة ( يفضل إعطاء القهوة الخفيفة او الخالية من الكافيين ) .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الكراوية – كراوية 
Carum Carvi  )  Caraway )
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الكراويه 
الثمرة  
الموطن : 
تنتشر النبتة في وسط و شمال اوروبا و آسيا ، وهي تنمو تلقائياً .
تعتبر الكراوية من النباتات العطرية ، وهي تتميز بميزات مجشئة مثل : الكمون و اليانسون و الشمر ، و يستفاد من بذرها في الاكل وفي المعالجة الطبية ، و الحلويات و المشروبات الكحولية . 
التاريخ : 
الكراوية تُمزج مع الحليب ، وتضاف الى الخبز ، و المخطوطات تتحدث عن استعمال الامبراطور يوليوس قيصر للكراوية . كما تذكر عن طعام جنود الامبراطور ، انها غنية بالكراوية . 
و الاعتقاد السائد بأن معرفة الكراوية بدأت قبل اليونان و الرومان ، و ذلك عند العرب الذين اطلقوا عليه اسمه العربي الحالي : " كراوية " . 
وقد ذكر كتّاب و أطباء قدماء الكراوية في مؤلفاتهم و ينصح الطبيب المشهور ديسقوريدس الفتيات ذوات الوجوه الباهتة بأخذ زيت الكراوية . 
وفي القرون الوسطى في اوروبا ، وفي عهد شكسبير ، كانت الكراوية لها شعبية و رواج .
يذكر عن بذور الكراوية بأنها تُمزج مع الفاكهة المطبوخة ، و الخبز و الكيك ، و تمزج مع الثمار المجففة ، و جميع هذه المستحضرات تستعمل لطرد الارياح من البدن او لعلاج امراض الرشح و الزكام .
وفي المانيا يُنكه الفلاحون الاجبان و الملفوف و الحساء و الخبز بالكراوية ، وفي النرويج و السويد يؤكل الخبز الاسود الممزوج بالكراوية في المناطق الريفية . 
و الزيت المستخرج من الكراوية يمزج مع المشروبات الكحولية .
الروس و الالمان يصنعون من الكراوية سائلاً ( وهو من الكحوليات ) يسمى Kummel .
وكان الاوروبيون يعتقدون بأن وجود الكراوية بالمنزل يمنع سرقة هذه المنازل ، كما كانوا يعتقدون بان وجود الكراوية في المنزل يمنع التقلب الخطير في الحب بين الزوج و الزوجة . و الكراوية عندهم تمنع البوم و الحمام من ان يضلوا طريقهم و تجعلهم يعودون الى اعشاشهم سالمين، لذلك كانت توضع عجينة تحتوي على الكراوية في زريبة هذه الطيور .  
تركيبته : 
البذر يحتوي على :
- زيت طيار 4-7% ، وهو موجود بالكمون ايضاً .
- Carvol .
- Mental of Spearmint .
- و التفل بعد استخراج الزيت يحتوي على بروتين و زيوت دهنية ، ويعطى علفاً للماشية . 
استعمالات و فوائد الكراويه الطبية : 
البذر و الزيت المستخرجان من النبتة البرية افضل من البستانية . 
1. له رائحة عطرية تنشط الهضم و تكرع و تجشئ ، و تزيل عسر الهضم .
2. يقوي الجسم مع فتح للشهية لطيف ، و يعالج الغثيان و الدوخة .
3. يُمزج مع الادوية الاخرى لإزالة آثار سيئة منها او لإضافة النكهة ، و كمثال تستعمل الكراوية مع المسهلات .
4. يزيل الارياح و المغص عند البالغين و الاطفال .
5. مطحون ( بودرة ) بذر الكراوية يوضع لبخات على الكدمات ، فيُسرع شفائها .
6. يعالج امراض الصدر و السعال و الرشح و النزلات ، مقشع .
7. مدر للبول .
8. مدر لحليب الصدر عند الام المرضعة .
9. يعالج البواسير ، كطلاء موضعي مع تناوله بالطعام . 
اضرار الكراويه : 
- الإكثار منه يضر بنشاط الكلى .
- مضر للطاقة الجنسية ( الاكثار منه ) .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
القمح 
Triticum Aestivum )  Wheat )
البرغل 
Borghol 
؟  
القمح : 
الاجزاء المستعملة : 
الحبة بجميع طبقاتها ، النخالة ، القشرة ، اللب الابيض . 
تاريخ و موطن القمح : 
من اقدم ما عرفه الإنسان ، يعود تاريخه و معرفته الى العصر الحجري ، وجدت نقوشه و رسمه في الآثار الكثيرة مما يُظهر مكانته التي كانت بمقام التوقير و التقديس . وتذكر الاديان بأن القمح من نبات الجنة نزل الى الارض ، قد يكون موطنه الاصلي ما بين الشام ( فلسطين ، الاردن ، سوريا ، لبنان ) ، و اليونان . 
هنالك عدة انواع من القمح وهو يزرع في جميع انحاء العالم . 
تركيبته : 
يتألف القمح من عدة طبقات ، الطبقة الخارجية الاولى هي النخالة 9% من وزن القمح ، تليها قشرة رقيقة سمراء 3% من وزن الحبة ، وهي تحتوي البروتين ، الطبقة الثالثة ، وهي عبارة عن نشاء وهي بيضاء 85% من وزن القمح . ويقبع في احد قطبي القمحة " الرشيم " ، وهو يحتوي على الجنين الذي ينمو منه القمح الجديد و يؤلف 4% من وزن القمح . 
يتألف خبز النخالة من مطحون جميع طبقات القمح .
يتألف الخبز الاسمر من الطبقة الداخلية النشوية البيضاء مع القشرة الرقيقة السمراء .
يتألف الخبز الابيض من الرشيم او جنين القمح ، هو اغنى أجزائه بالفيتامينات و المعادن ، و كلما دخلنا الى الداخل كانت أقل غنى بالفيتامينات و المعادن ، و الطبقة الداخلية نشوية بأكثرها . 
تتركب حبة القمح من المواد : 
• سكريات 
• بروتين
• مواد دهنية 
• الياف سليلوزية 
• املاح معدنية ، تتألف من بوتاسيوم ، فوسفور ، كالسيوم ، حديد ، يود . 
اما الرشيم فيتألف من :
• بروتين 
• سكريات 
• دهون نباتية 
• ليسيتين 
• فوسفور ، مغنزيوم ، كالسيوم ، صوديوم ، حديد ، يود .
• فيتامينات ( B1. B2. B5. B6. PP. E )
• يحتوي الرشيم على انزيمات ، وهي تساعد على هضم الدهون . 
استعمالات و فوائد القمح الطبية : 
1. مغذ و منشط للجسم ، يمنع فقر الدم عبر الحديد ، و فيتامين ب المركب يساعد على نمو الجسم .
2. ملين عبر الخمائر التي في الرشيم
3. يمنع العجز الجنسي والعقم لوجود فيتامينات ب المركبة ، الفوسفور ، والحديد التي تعمل على حصانة الاجهزة التناسلية خصوصآ فيتامين E
4. الكالسيوم يقوي الجهاز العظمي والاسنان
5. السيليكون والكالسيوم والبروتين يقوي الشعر
6. يمنع تشنج الاعصاب بواسطة فيتامين ب المركب ، و المعادن التي يحويها .
7. ينظم هرمونات الغدة الدرقية التي تفرز الهرمون .
8. مغلي النخالة يعالج امراض الصدر ، يسكن السعال ، يكافح قبوضة المعدة يهدئ ثورة الامعاء الغليظة ، ينعم البشرة و الوجه ، يعالج الامراض و الآلام العصبية و النقرس .
9. مطحون القمح يزيل التورم و الكدمات ، و تهيج الجلد و التهاباته ، و الحروق ، وذلك بوضع كمادات .
10. النشاء الموجود في القمح يمنع تقرحات و التهابات المجاري الهضمية ، و مسحوق النشاء يكافح التهابات و تحسس الجلد و الاكزيما .
11. يزل الكلف و اصباغ الجلد .
البرغل : 
وهو يشتق من القمح ، يتميز بكونه ذا قيمة غذائية عالية ، يستعمل في بلاد حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط و خصوصاً سوريا ، لبنان ، فلسطين ، و الاردن ، وغيرها من الدول العربية ، وهو يستعمل ممزوجا ًمع الخضار في الطعام المسى ( تبولة ) او مع اللحوم الحمراء في الطعام المسمى ( كبة ) . 
وهو يأخذ الفوائد و الميزات الموجودة بالقمح مع بعض التعديل ، في صناعة البرغل ، يستعمل القمح الكامل ، يُكسر القمح الذي يسلق قبلها ، ويجفف تحت الشمس .
ولا يتعرض للسلق قبلاً ، البرغل نوعان : خشن و ناعم ، على حسب حجم المكسور من القمح ، فإما ان يكون هذا المكسور خشناً او ناعماً . 
تركيبته :
• نشاء و الياف و مواد سكرية 62% من الوزن 
• مواد دهن نباتية 
• بروتين 
• املاح 
• كالسيوم ، صوديوم ، بوتاسيوم ، مغنزيوم ، فوسفور ، سيليكون ، يود ، فيتامينات B1 . B2 . B6 . PP . E . D .  
استعمالات البرغل الطبية و فوائده : 
هي فوائد القمح مع تعديل طفيف .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الفول
Vicia Faba)  Fava Bean)
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الفول : 
الثمرة : الحبة جافة او خضراء . 
موطن و تاريخ الفول 
عرفه القدماء ، وموطنه آسيا في حوض الابيض المتوسط وهنالك نوع آخر ينبت في جبال أوراس ، زرعه الإغريق و أكلوه بشكله الاخضر ، و جففوا الباقي لمؤونة الشتاء ، وكانوا يستعملونه لإحصاء الاصوات في صناديقة الاقتراع بدلاً من الاوراق التي نستعملها نحن . 
عرفه الرومان و احاطوه بالقدسية و استعملوه في طقوسهم الدينية في الاحتفالات السنوية ، و استعمل في الطعام مطهواً واستعملوا دقيقه في صناعة انواع الخبز . 
تنتشر زراعة الفول في آسيا ، و بلاد حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط ، ويستعمله الشرقيون اكثر من الغربيين ، في طعامهم و خاصة دول العالم الثالث و النامية ، وذلك لتعويض نقص تناول اللحوم التي تغذي الجسم بالبروتين البقري ، يعوض الفول نوعاً ما هذا النقص بما يحتويه من بروتين نباتي ، ويمكن إنتاجه في اي وقت من السنة ، حيث إنه نبات سنوي ، ويمكن زراعته عدة مرات بالسنة إذا لم يشأ الانسان تنويع الإنتاج ، وهنالك عدة اصناف . 
تركيبته : 
- ماء 
- بروتين
- دهون
- كاربوهيدرات 
- الياف 
- سكريات و املاح معدنية : كالسيوم ، فوسفور ، حديد ، كبريت ، فيتامين ب ، هيموغلوبين بنسبة ضئيلة ، وهو يعتبر اغنى النباتات بالبروتين . 
استعمالات و فوائد الفول الطبية 
1. للفول ميزة إرخاء العضلات الحمراء الارادية المتشنجة ، ينفع في امراض تشنج العضلات و البرقة ، و آلام الظهر ، وامراض الفقرات المتشنجة ، فالذي يأكل الفول ترتخي عضلاته فيميل الى النوم .
2. مدر للبول .
3. يزيل اصباغ الجسم الزائدة ، وخصوصاً الكلف و النمش .
4. يزيل الإسهال خاصة المطبوخ بقشره ، و لكنه يحدث النفخ و الارياح .
5. يغذي يما يحتويه من بروتين فيتامين ب ، و هيموغلوبين . 
بعض الذين يأكلون الفول تصيبهم حساسية تسمى Favism ، قد يصل هذا التسمم الى درجة مهلكة و قاتلة حيث مصل الدم ، و يعاني المريض من عسر بول و ريقان على درجات متفاوتة علىحسب شدة الإصابة . 
كذلك يُحدث الفول بعض درجات التوتر عند المصابين بأمراض نفسية .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الكوسا ( القرعيات )
Cucurbita pepo)  Gourd )
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الكوسا 
الثمرة ، البذر ، وهي من اصناف القرع ، وينتمي الى نفس الفصيلة : اليقطين و القرع ، و الكوسا اقرب الى القرع منه الى اليقطين . 
تاريخ و موطن الكوسا 
موطنه الاصلي اميركا الوسطى . 
تركيبته : 
- ماء 
- بروتين 
- دسم 
- نشاء 
- الياف 
- رماد
- املاح معدنية : كبريت ، فوسفور ، بوتاسيوم ، كالسيوم ، حديد ، مغنزيوم .
- فيتامين أ ، فيتامين ج  
استعمالات و فوائد الكوسا الطبية 
1. يخفف العطش ، يخفض حرارة المرضى المحرورين .
2. يلين الطبيعة .
3. ينشط الكبد و يمنع الريقان .
4. يهدئ الاعصاب و يعالج الامراض النفسية و يهدئ من الطبع .
5. يدر البول ، يفتت الحصى و الرمل .
6. يعالج امراض و التهابات الصدر و السعال ، مقشع .
7. بذره يطرد الدود و خاصة الدودة الوحيدة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الفستق الحلبي 
Pistachio 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الفستق 
الثمرة ، القشرة الداخلية  
موطن و تاريخ الفستق 
ثمرة قديمة ، موطنها الاصلي آسيا ، هي موجودة في بلاد فارس و في سوريا و لبنان ، حيث تزرع بكثرة في سهل البقاع ، تمتد زراعتها الى تركيا . 
تركيب الفستق 
• ماء 
• بروتين 
• نشاء 
• زيوت 
• الياف سليلوزية 
• رماد  
وهو يعتبر اغنى انواع النقولات بالاملاح المعدنية : فوسفور ، بوتاسيوم ، صوديوم ، وهو غني بفيتامين ( أ ) و ( ب ) . 
استعمالات و فوائد الفستق الحلبي الطبية 
1. الفستق غني بالزيوت الدهنية و منها زيوت دهنية غير مشبعة ، وهي اساسية في تغذية الدماغ الذي يعتبر تركيبه الاساسي من الدهن ، و كذلك الفوسفور الداخل في تركيب الفستق ، ينشط الدماغ ووظائفه من حفظ و تركيز ، و ذاكرة و فهم ، و أداء العمليات الحسابية ، و يمنع النسيان ، و ينشط الدورة الدموية في الدماغ فيمنع امراض الجلطات و الفالج و النشاف ، و الرعاش الباركنسوني . 
2. الفستق يولد الطاقة للجسم .
3. ينشط الدورة الدموية في الكلى ، يفتت الحصى و الرمل ، يزيد في حجم الكلى و يساعدها على وظائفها .
4. يشد اللثة و الاسنان .
5. الفستق يسبب العطش .
6. قشره مانع للقيء عن طريق تقوية اعصاب عضلة فم المعدة ( الصمام الفؤادي ) ، ويمنع الحموضة و الاسيد من الصعود الى الاعلى ، هذا الصعود الذي يسبب التصاقاً و امراضاً في البلعوم .
7. الفستق يزيد في إدرار الحليب من الضرع، ويغني الحليب بالدسم و المعادن ، فيكون مغذياً و كثير الفوائد .
8. يعالج الامراض التناسلية ، و ينشط الطاقة .
9. الفستق يعالج امراض الصدر و خصوصاً السعال المزمن .
10. نافع للمرضى المصابين بالسكري ، يخفض مستوى السكر في الدم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
التمر هندي
( Tamarind  ( Tamarindus Indica 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في تمر هندي: 
الثمرة وهي موجودة داخل قرن يعمل حافظاً مثل القشرة و بداخلها بذر . 
هنالك ثلاثة انواع من التمر هندي : 
• النوع الاول : موجود في مناطق شرق الهند ، يتميز بالقرن الطويل ، يحتوي على 6-11 بزرة .
• النوع الثاني : موجود في مناطق غرب الهند ، يتميز بقرن صغير يحتوي على حوالي 4 بذور .
• النوع الثالث : يتميز القرن باللون الوردي الجميل . 
موطن و تاريخ التمرهندي 
الهند ، شرق افريقيا الاستوائية ، يزرع حالياً في غرب الانديز ، جنوب شرق آسيا ، كان العرب اول من أخرج التمر الهندي الى بلادهم و الى العالم و أسموه " التمر هندي " . وهو الترجمة العربية للاسم الهندي الموجود في الميثالوجيا الهندية ، حيث يُعتقد بالديانة الهندوسية بأن التمر هندي يصاحب و يرمز الى زواج الإله كريشتا ، الذي تجرى احتفالاته كل عام في شهر تشرين الثاني ( نوفمبر ) بالهند . 
خلال العهد الفيكتوري كان الانكليز الذين يتجولون في مناطق التيبت يضعون قرون تمر هندي خضراء في آذانهم لحماية أنفسهم من الغارات المتكررة ، ومن تحرش اهل البلد بهم حيث كان يعتقد السكان المحليين بأن قرون التمر الهندي الخضراء تسكنها شياطين حاقدة و لئيمة و متسلطة .   
تركيب التمر هندي 
حوامض الفاكهة 20% وهي تشمل :
• اسيد ستريك .
• اسيد ترتريك .
• أسيد المليك .
• سكر العنب 35%.
• البوتاسيوم .
• بايترارتاريت .
• علكة .
• بكتين .
• الياف .
• كميات ضئيلة من التربين وهي تحتوي : ليمونين ، و جيرانيول . ( مادة اليمونين الموجودة بالتمر هندي و زيت الحامض تقلل من نمو اورام الثدي خصوصاً الخبيثة عند الفئران ، كما تمنع تكاثر هذه الاورام ) .
• فينيل بروبانويدات ، وهي تشمل :
سافرول ، أسيد سينميك ، ايثيل سينميت ، ميثايل سلاسيليت ( وهو مسكن للألم ، معرق ، وخافض للحرارة ) ، بيرازين ، ألكيل ثيازول . 
فوائده و استعمالات التمر هندي الطبية 
- الشجرة دائمة الخضرة ، تتميز بكثافة الاوراق ، تحجب أشعة الشمس من تحتها ، لذلك لا ينمو كثير من النباتات تحتها ، يستعمل طبيا ً و كمادة غذائية و منكهة في الطبخ ، وهو إما عصير او يأخذ شكل المعجون ، يتميز بطعمه الحامض عند إضافته للأطعمة ، يكثر استعماله في جنوب الهند خصوصاً مع العدس حيث تحضر وجبة مشهورة ( جوجراتي ) ، العدس يؤكل يومياً بالهند ، يخلط التمر الهندي مع الكاري ايضاً ، وتحضر صلصة خاصة من الثمار و الاعشاب و التوابل . يكون التمر هندي من محتوياتها . يستعمل التمر هندي لإضفاء الحموضة القوية ، الحقيقية و الصادقة التي تفوق حموضة الخل و الليمون الحامض . يدخل في تركيبة الصلصات الخاصة ، التي تؤكل مع اللحم و السمك و الطيور .  
- يحتوي التمر هندي على البكتين الذي يدخل في صناعة المربيات و الشرابات و الجيلاتين .
- في بلادنا العربية يستعمل التمر هندي كشراب شعبي . ( تمزج مادة التمر هندي مع الماء و السكر ، و يضاف ماء الورد ) و يُشرب في الصيف وقت الحر و خلال الصيام في شهر رمضان لمنافعه الكثيرة ، و التي منها كسر العطش . 
ومن فوائده : 
1. يكسر العطش .
2. خافض للحرارة ، يسقى في حالات ارتفاع الحرارة و الحميات ، يخفض الحرارة ، و يبرد الجسم ، يستعمل في الصيف لاتقاء نوبات الحر و ضررها مثل الاصابة بــ" ضربة الشمس " ، وهي حالة مرضية تحصل عن التعرض للحرارة و الشمس لفترات طويلة ، ( ترتفع حرارة المريض ، لا يتعرق المريض بسبب ان خللاً مؤقتاً يصيب مركز التعرق بالدماغ ) . الحوامض خصوصاً الميثايل سليسيلات هي المسؤولة عن خفض حرارة الجسم .
3. معقم خفيف و لطيف يستعمل للغرغرة في التهابات اللوزتين ، كما يستعمل كمغاطس للعين ، تعقم و تمنع الالتهابات و التقرحات .
4. مهضم .
5. منشط للكبد و المرارة ، يعطى في حالات الريقان .
6. ملين لطيف للطبيعة ، وهي الحالة الاستثنائية للحوامض ، حيث انها عادة تسبب قبوضة المعدة إلا التمر هندي فلا يترك هذا الاثر .
7. يعالج السعال و امراض القصبة الهوائية .
8. مدر للبول ، يزيل الرمل و الحصى .
9. مهدئ لطيف للأعصاب ، يزيل انواع الصداع خصوصاً الشقيقة .
10. بعض الهنود يقترحون استعمال التمر هندي لعلاج البرود الجنسي عن النساء ، و تسريع بلوغ النشوة ، كما تعالج بعض حالات العقم التي سببها نسائي ( امراض الرحم و المبايض ) بالتمر هندي " مغاطس " .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
النعناع ، النعنع
( Peper mint ( Mentha piperita 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في النعنع 
النبتة خصوصا ً الورق . 
موطن و تاريخ النعناع 
يزرع في بقاع المعمورة خصوصاً المناطق المعتدلة في آسيا و اوروبا ، وحسب التاريخ يذكر بأن الاغريق و الرومان وضعوا اكاليل النعناع فوق رؤوسهم في احتفالاتهم وولائمهم و مآدبهم ووضعوا النعناع على موائد الطعام كما عمل الطهاة عندهم على وضع النعنع في خلطات الطعام و المرق عندهم ، كما مزجوا الخمور بنكهة النعنع و زيت النعنع ، وتذكر التقارير بان الاطباء الإغريق استعملوا نوعان من النعناع في وصفاتهم الطبية . ولكن لا نعرف ما إذا استعملوا نفس النوع الرائج عندها و لكن نعرف بأن قدماء المصريين زرعوه ، وقد استعمل بكثرة هذا النوع من النعناع في اوروبا بواسطة الاطباء ، حوالي منتصف القرن الثامن عشر ميلادي . 
التركيبة 
يعتبر النعناع في المركز الاول بين النباتات المستخلص منها الزيت ، نسبة الى اهمية زيته من بين الزيوت ، وهو شفاف ، سائل اصفر الى اخضر اللون ، ومع مرور الوقت يتكثف هذا الزيت و يتحول لونه الى احمر . 
- اهم مركبات زيت النعنع هو المينثول .
- يحتوي زيت النعناع مركبات اخرى منها :
Methylacetate , isovalerate , Methone , Cineol , Inactive pinene , Limonene . 
- و بعض المكونات الاخرى وهي اقل اهمية . 
استعمالات و فوائد النعنع الطبية 
إن زيت النعنع هو الاكثر استعمالاً من بين الزيوت الطيارة . 
1. إن اهم خواص زيت النعناع كونه مضاداً للمغص ، له تأثير طارد لأرياح البطن مجشئ ، فاتح للشهية ، مزيل لعسر الهضم ، يزيل النفخة و المغص .
2. يستعمل النعناع استعمالاً واسعاً لمرضى الكوليرا و الاسهالات .
3. للنعناع استعمال خاص حيث يمزج مع المسهلات لكي يزيل بعض الآثار الجانبية ، كما يزيل الدوخة و الاحساس بالمرض و الاستفراغ .
4. يلعب النعناع دوراً في رفع درجات الحرارة بداخل الجسم ، وإحداث التعرق .
5. يستعمل شاي النعنع في مرض خفقان القلب .
6. النعناع يهدئ نوبات السعال الحاد المزعجة .
7. يكافح نوبات الصداع و الشقيقة موضعياً و شرباً .
8. يوقف نوبات الارق و يسهل النوم .
9. يزيل الدبغ الداكنة عن الجلد ، و يبيض لون البشرة .
10. النعنع يدر البول ، يفتت الحصى و الرمل .
11. مخفض للطاقة الجنسية و يمنع الاحتلامات الليلية .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الصعتر ، الزعتر 
( Thyme Garden ( Thymus Vulgaris 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الزعتر 
الشجيرة و الاوراق  
موطن و تاريخ الزعتر 
وهو النوع الزراعي للصعتر البري الذي يوجد في الدول مثل إسبانيا ، وبعض الدول الاوروبية التي تقع على حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط ، وفي الجزائر و تونس و لبنان وسوريا وفلسطين و الاردن ، وحالياً يزرع في معظم الدول التي تتمتع بمناخ معتدل ، ولا نعرف بالتحديد الوقت الذي دخلت زراعة الصعتر الدول الشمالية . 
كان معروفا وشائعاً في انكلترا في اواسط القرن السادس عشر 
يفضل النحل الصعتر ، و النكهة الناعمة التي يعطيها الصعتر للعسل توضح اسباب اشتهار العسل في المنطقة المسماة Mount hymettus ، القريبة من العاصمة أثينا، والتي يرعى النحل فيها على الصعتر البري .
استعمل الرومان الصعتر لإضفاء نكهة على الاجبان و المشروبات الكحولية . 
تركيب الزعتر 
- زيت الصعتر يحتوي رئيسياً على :
Thymol بنوعيه phenols وهو المهم طبياً و carvacrol .
Borneol, menthone, pinene, cymene, linalool  
استعمالات و فوائد الزعتر الطبية 
1. معقم و قاتل للجراثيم و البكتيريا ، و الالتهابات الفطرية .
2. مزيل للمغص ، و تشنج الامعاء ، و النفخة ، طارد للريح ، مكرع ، مجشئ ، مقوي للجسم .
3. يمنع التخمرات في المعدة .
4. يساعد الجسم على بدء التعرق في الحالات الحرارة و الامراض .
5. يزيل السعال و البلغم ، مقشع ، و يعالج الربو و السعال الديكي ، ويزيل ضيق النفس .
6. يمزج الزعتر بالمرهم و يستعمل لمعالجة الثآليل .
7. يعالج الاوجاع و الآلام ، خصوصاً آلام الفقرات ( الديسك ) ، و عرق النسا ، و آلام الروماتيزم .
8. يستعمل في صناعة العطور و مركبات التجميل و الصابون ، كما يستعمل لتحنيط الموتى ، مزيل للتعرق .
9. مخدر موضعي ، يستعمل في حفظ اللحوم .
10. يستعمل في حالات الصدفية ، الاكزيما ، معالجة الحروق الجلدية ، يطرد البعوض عن الجلد .
11. يقتل و يطرد الديدان .
12. يستعمل في معالجة مرضى السكرى .
13. يعالج انواع الرشح .
14. يساعد على ترقيق خلايا الدم ، لكي تغادر او تدخل عبر جدران الاوعية الشعرية .
15. يعالج العجز الجنسي و ينشط الطاقة التناسلية .
16. ينشط النظر و يمنع نشاف و شيخوخة عدسة العين ، وإصابتها بالمياه الزرقاء .
17. يعالج الفالج و الرعاش ، ينشط الدورة الدموية بالدماغ .
18. يعالج بعض الامراض النفسية مثل الهستيريا .
19. يعالج الصداع و آلام الدورة الشهرية عند السيدات .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الثوم 
( Garlic  ( Allium sativum
؟  
تاريخ الثوم 
يعتبر الثوم الدواء العجيب في عالم النبات ، فقد عبده قدماء المصريين ، واطعمه الفراعنة الى عبيدهم للمحافظة على صحتهم ، هذا النبات المدهش استعمله الذين من قبلنا في معالجة التهابات الاذنين ، ومعالجة او منع امراض القلب والى مكافحة السرطان اليوم ، وعلاج السل بالثوم اتت بنتائج جيدة .
وعالم الاحياء المشهور لويس باستور وضع الثوم تحت الاختبار بوضع عدة حصوص ثوم في صحن مليء بمزرعة بكتيريا ، وقد فوجئ هذا العالم عندما اكتشف بأن الثوم قضى على هذه الباكتيريا الضارة .
وفي سنة 1950 عالج الطبيب البيرت شويتزر الكوليرا ، و حمى التيفوس ، و الديزنطاريا بالثوم خلال عمله بأفريقيا .
وخلال الحرب العالمية الاولى و الثانية وقبل ان تصبح المضادات الحيوية بمتناول اليد ، استعمل الثوم لتعقيم الجروح و لإيقاف الالتهابات المؤدية الى الغرغرينا ، اعتمد الجيش السوفياتي على الثوم في معالجة جرحاه حتى سمي ( البنسلين الروسي ) . 
استعمالات و فوائد الثوم الطبية 
1. يذيب الثوم جلطات الدم .
2. يخفض الثوم مستويات الكوليسترول العالية ، و يرفع مستويات الكوليسترول النافع HDL وذلك بواسطة المادة الرئيسية الموجودة في الثوم Allicin ، وهذه المادة الخافضة للكوليسترول غير موجودة في مستحضرات زيت الثوم التي تحضّر بالتسخين ، ويعتبر الثوم غنياً جداً بالفوسفور و الكالسيوم .
3. يخفض الثوم ضغط الدم .
4. هنالك ادلة بأن الثوم يخفض نسبة الوفيات بين مرضى القلب .
5. ابو الطب ابقراط عالج سرطان الرحم بالثوم ، وحالياً نحن نعلم ان الثوم يقتل بعض الخلايا السرطانية ، وفي دراسات أجريت في الصين و ايطاليا تبين بأن الذين يكثرون من تناول الثوم و البصل يصابون بنسبة اقل بسرطان المعدة . ويوجد فيه مركب يمنع و يكافح سرطان البروستات .
6. يستعمل زيت الثوم في مكافحة آلام الاذن و لمعالجة مشاكل الجلد الطفيفة ، و كذلك يستعمل الزيت في إزالة عسر الهضم .
7. يعالج الفالج و الرعاش .
8. يعالج التهابات الصدر و السعال و الربو .
9. يلعب دوراً في تسكين اوجاع عرق النسا و أمراض المفاصل .
10. الثوم يفتت الحصى في الكلى ، ويزيل الرمل .
11. الثوم يعالج الصلع و تساقط الشعر و الثعلبة و البهاق .
12. مقو و منشط للثة و مثبت للأسنان .
13. يعالج امراض الرشح .
14. الثوم يكافح الدود بواسطة الحقن الشرجية . 
محظورات : 
يمنع عن تناول الثوم :
• مرضى البواسير .
• مرضى الصداع ، و الصداع النصفي ( الشقيقة ) .
• المصابون بالقرحة في المعدة .
• المرضى المصابون بسيولة الدم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
البندورة ، الطماطم 
 Tomato   
؟  
الاجزء المستعملة : 
الثمرة  
موطن و تاريخ البندورة / الطماطم 
موطنها الاصلي اميركا الجنوبية وتحديداً بيرو ، حيث كانت تنمو في المنطقة الواقعة بين بيرو و المكسيك ، نقلها الإسبان الى اوروبا ، ومنها توزعت الى البلاد الاخرى .
كانت البندورة تزرع للزينة ولم تكن تزرع للأكل فقد كانت تعتبر نباتاً ساماً ، الى ان ثبت للأوروبين عدم صحة كون البندورة سامة . فانتشرت المطاعم التي تتفنن بطبخ البندورة . 
تركيب البندورة / الطماطم 
- 93% ماء .
- 4% غلوسين .
- 1% مواد رغوية .
- زيوت .
- فيتامينات ( A , B2 , B1 , C , ) . 
استعمالات و فوائد البندورة / الطماطم الطبية 
1. فاتحة للشهية .
2. مدرة للبول مفتتة للحصى و الرمل .
3. ملينة للطبيعة .
4. منشطة للجسم .
5. غذاء جيد للمصابين بأمراض القلب و ارتفاع الضغط و الكلى .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
البقدونس 
Parsley 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في البقدونس 
الجذور ، الاوراق ، البذور  
الموطن و التاريخ للبقدونس 
ينسب موطن البقدونس الى شرق حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط الى تركيا ، الجزائر ، ولبنان ، واول من سمى البقدونس باسمه العلمي Petroelinum كان الطبيب المشهور ديسقوريدس . 
أما البقدونس البري فتنسب نشأته الى سردينيا ، ثم دخل الى انكلترا واوروبا ، واول زرع له كان عام 1584م . 
الاغريق وضعوا البقدونس في مكانة عالية وبدؤوا بوضع الاكاليل المصنوعة من البقدونس على رؤوس المنتصرين في العابهم . كما زين الإغريق أضرحة موتاهم بالبقدونس ، وكان ممنوعاً منعاً باتاً تقديم البقدونس او وضعه على مائدة طعام يجلس عليها كبار السن ، لأنه مكرس للأموات وللنسيان .
يذكر هوميروس بأن الجياد التي كانت تجر عربات الفرسان القتالية كانت تطعم بالبقدونس ، وفي الحدائق التي أسسها الإغريق وضعوا البقدونس حولها وعلى حدودها . 
هنالك عدة انواع زراعية من البقدونس والتي قد تبلغ 37 صنفاً كانت تزرع من قديم الزمان، وفي أيامنا هذه فإن البقدونس يستعمل في الطهي خصوصاً مع أنواع الحساء . 
يقال ان البقدونس مميت للعصافير وخصوصاً لأنواع الببغاء ، ويؤذي كثيراً انواع البوم ، اما الارانب فإنها تذهب الى مسافات بعيدة بحثاً عن انواع البقدونس ، والغنم مغرم بالبقدونس . 
تركيب البقدونس 
إن جذور البقدونس عطرية قليلاً مع طعم حلو خفيف وهي تحتوي على النشاء ، هلام ، سكر ، زيوت طيارة ، ورماد ، ومواد اخرى .
ورق البقدونس يحتوي على زيوت طيارة اكثر من الجذور ، والزيوت الطيارة الموجودة في الجذور تحتوي على املاح معدنية ، حديد ، كالسيوم ، فوسفور ، وفيتامينات ج و أ . 
استعمالات و فوائد البقدونس الطبية 
لم يأخذ البقدونس حقه الفعلي في الدراسة الطبية حتى الآن : 
1. مادة Apiol هي زيتية وهي تستعمل حالياً في أدوية مرض الملاريا .
2. الاوراق والجذور والبذور يستخرج منها مادة زيتية Apiol وهي التي لها التأثير الطبي الذي يحدثه البقدونس ، ويحدث البقدونس تأثيراً قوياً مضاداً للمغص ، ويقوي الهضم ، ويزيل النفخة والارياح ، ملين لطيف للمعدة ، مكرع ومجشئ ، فاتح للشهية .
3. مدر طبيعي للبول ، يفتت الحصى والرمل ، منشط ومقو للكلى ، يزيل احتباس الماء بالجسم ( الاستقساء ) .
4. البقدونس مفيد لأمراض الصدر والسعال والربو وأنواع الرشح .
5. البقدونس يحتوي على مادة الكلوروفيل التي تنقي الانفاس وتطيب رائحة الجسد وتعطي العرق رائحة غير منفّرة ، يستعمل للمضغ بعد اكل الثوم والبصل فيزيل الروائح .
6. إن البقدونس يعتبر من عائلة النباتات المسماة Umbellifrous والتي لها نشاط قوي مضاد للسرطانات في الجسم البشري .
7. استعمل القدماء نبته البقدونس في تنظيم الدورة الشهرية لدى السيدات او لإحداث إجهاض الحوامل لأسباب طبية ، وهو يوقف إدرار الثدي .
8. يستعمل زيت البقدونس بتدليكه على الصلعة لتنشيط نمو الشعر ومنع تساقطه .
9. البقدونس يزيل الاسهالات ويستعمل في معالجة الطاعون والحمى .
10. البقدونس يمنع فقر الدم بواسطة وفرة الحديد والفوليك اسيد .
11. البقدونس مهدئ للأعصاب .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الارضي شوكي – الخرشوف 
Artichoke 
؟  
تاريخ الارضي شوكي – الخرشوف 
الأرضي شوكي كما يسمى في لبنان ( او الخرشوف ): هو من اقدم النباتات التي زرعها الإنسان ، واول من عرفه كان الفراعنه حيث رسموه على حيطان المعابد الى جانب الكتابات الهيروغليفية ومنهم أخذه العرب فعرفوا فوائده وزرعوه . وعرفه الإغريق والرومان في ايام عز دولهم .
دخل الخرشوف الى انجلترا في اوائل القرن السادس عشر كخضار للطبخ والطعام وكنبات يُستعمل للزينة والزخرفة في حدائق الأديرة ، ويستعمل مسلوقاً ومطبوخاً ونيئاً .
وفي ايطاليا يُستعمل القرص بعد تجفيفه في صنع الحساء . 
استعمالات و فوائد الارضي شوكي – الخرشوف الطبية 
1. يطلق على رأس الخرشوف اسم القلب ، وقد اشتهر على انه مقوي للباه والطاقة الجنسية ، ولم يثبت ذلك بشكل علمي .
2. مفيد للقلب حيث أثبتت التجارب حول العالم انخفاض مستوى كوليسترول الدم بعد تناول الخرشوف ، وقد تم تصنيع دواء اسمه : Cynara من الخرشوف يستعمل كخافض للكوليسترول .
3. دراسات يابانية ذكرت بأن الارضي شوكي :
• خفض مستوى الكوليسترول بالدم .
• وزاد في إفراز المادة الصفراء التي ينتجها الكبد .
• أظهر مفعول إدرار للبول جيد . 
وفي دراسة جديدة ومتعددة المراكز على 550مريضاً ، كان كل مريض يتناول 1.50غرام من دواء مشتق من ورق الخرشوف أظهرت انخفاضاً رئيسياً في مستوى الدهون العام بالدم ، خلال ستة اسابيع .
• دراسات اخرى بإعطاء الارضي شوكي أظهرت ارتفاع الكوليسترول المفيد HDL والذي يمنع الجلطات الدموية .
• يعمل ايضاً التخفيض من إنتاج الكبد لمادة الكوليسترول .
• يساعد على إفراز الكثير من الكوليسترول الموجود بالدم . 
4. ينشط الخرشوف الكبد ويحميه من الامراض خصوصاً الريقان . ويساعد على انقباض المرارة لتقذف الصفراء بالمعدة .
5. يستعمل الارضي شوكي كعلاج لأمراض الروماتيزم وامراض المفاصل وتكلسها .
6. يعالج امراض الكلى وخصوصاً حالات انحباس البول .
7. يعالج امراض الحساسية والطفح والشري الجلدي .
8. يعالج امراض نشاف الاوعية الدموية ،ويخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع ويعالج امراض الفالج والرعاش .
9. إن غنى الخرشوف بالفيتامين أ و ب والاملاح المعدنية مثل : المنغنيز و الفوسفور يجعله مهماً لنشاط الدماغ في الامور التي تتطلب نشاطاً ذهنياً ، وتركيزاً ، وذاكرة وحفظاً وسرعة بديهة .
10. مادة Inolyins وهي نشاء يتحول الى سكر Levilose يعطي الطاقة للذين يتبعون حمية ، ومرضى السكري حيث إن هذا السكر غير ضار لأجسادهم ، وكذلك الرياضيين .
11. الخرشوف جيد للهضم يزيل النفخ والأرياح بالبطن ، ويزيد في أسيد المعدة .
12. مزيل للرائحه الكريهه بالجسم والعرق عن طريق الاكل او عن طريق دهنه في منطقة تحت الإبط .
13. الارضي شوكي معالج لمرض الثعلبة عن طريق الطعام ودهن العصير بمنطقة الثعلبة .
14. يكافح الخرشوف السرطان عن طريق تقوية الكبد المسؤول الأول عن صد السرطانات .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
البابونج 
Chamomile , Common
؟  
هنالك عدة انواع من البابونج منتشرة في اوروبا ، شمال إفريقيا والمناطق المعتدلة من آسيا . 
الاجزاء المستعملة في البابونج 
الازهار والنبتة  
تاريخ و موطن البابونج 
قدّس قدماء المصريين البابونج لفضائله ، ولاعتقادهم بقدرته على شفاء الحميات ، وقدموه الى آلهتهم وهو ينتشر في اوروبا وشمال افريقيا .
هنالك اعتقاد – وهو صحيح – بان البابونج عندما تطؤه الاقدام تساعد في انتشاره ، لذلك كان يزرع في انجلترا في الممرات .
إن فائدة البابونج تكمن في الازهار ، وللنبتة ككل مفعول اقل من الزهر . 
تركيب البابونج 
هنالك الالماني والروماني 
تركيب الروماني :
اهم مواده الاساسية الفعالة زيت طيار، مادة مهدئة للاعصاب .
كولين ، كبريت ، فوسفور ، حديد ، أسيد . 
استعمالات و فوائد البابونج الطبية 
1. يعتبر البابونج مزيلاً للتوترعند النساء ، مهدئ للعضلات الموجودة في الجهاز الهضمي ( المعدة والامعاء ) ، وهو علاج شعبي للمعدة العصبية ، وهو مزيل للضغط النفسي .
2. البابونج علاج لآلام العادة الشهرية .
3. يستعمل الاوروبيون البابونج كعلاج للأرق وقلة النوم .
4. البابونج يعالج آلام الاعصاب .
5. البابونج يعالج امراض الظهر ، والروماتيزم .
6. يحتوي البابونج على مضادات التهاب طبيعية ، وهو مسكن ومزيل للتوتر .
7. البابونج مفعول طبيعي مزيل لتشنج المعوي ، يهدئ المعدة المتهيجة .
8. يحتوي البابونج على مواد طبيعية ذات تأثير قاتل للفطر والباكتيريا .
9. البابونج يهدئ وينعم الجلد ويدخل في تركيبة الكريمات والمنظفات ، والبابونج يفيد المرضى المصابين ببشرة حساسة وهشة ، يمزج مع الشامبو ويساعد في تفتيح لون الشعر ، لذا فهو يمزج مع الحنة لإكساب الشعر اللون الاشقر .
10. البابونج يعالج التهابات الجلد والحروق وحروق وضربات الشمس والحساسية .
11. يستعمل للغرغرة لتعقيم الفم ومكافحة القروح ، ويسكن وجع الاسنان .
12. البابونج يكافح التهييج بالعين .
13. البابونج يعالج البابونج امراض البواسير .
14. البابونج ملين لطيف يزيل قبوضة المعدة .
15. البابونج مزيل للصداع ، خصوصاً الشقيقة .
16. البابونج مزيل لالتهابات اللوزتين ، معالج للرشح .
17. البابونج مقوي للطاقة الجنسية .
18. البابونج ينشط الكبد ، يعالج الريقان .
19. البابونج مدر للبول ، يفتت الحصى والرمل .
20. البابونج مزيل للنقرس .
21. البابونج يزيل البلغم ، يعالج السعال .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الإجاص ، الانجاص 
Pears
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الاجاص 
الثمرة الناضجة والازهار والاوراق . 
تاريخ الانجاص 
من شبه المؤكد بأن اصل ومنشأ الإجاص آسيوي وتحديدا ًمن الصين ، وقد عرفه القدماء الإغريق والرومان ، وينبت منه حوالي اكثر من خمسين نوعاً ، وإنتاج التفاح اكثر من إنتاج الاجاص بسبب متوسط عمر الإجاص بالمقارنة مع التفاح .
إن حفظ وتبريد الإجاص صعب لأن الاجاص يتهتك بسرعة بسبب الماء الزائد فيه . اما التفاح فهو قاسٍ بالمقارنة مع الاجاص وهو يحتمل التخزين والتبريد اكثر من الإجاص .  
تركيب الاجاص 
• ماء 73%
• البروتين 5%
• الدهون 4%
• السكر 15%
• ألياف 15%
• كميات قليلة من فيتامين ج ، ب ، أ . والإجاص يحتوي على بروتين أكثر من التفاح . 
استعمالات و فوائد الاجاص الطبية 
1. يستعمل الإجاص في نظام الاكل الخاص بإنقاص الوزن فيبطئ حركة الامعا وبذلك تبقى الوجبة وقتاً اكبر بالأمعاء ، وبسبب تأخير التفريغ يشعر الانسان بالامتلاء فلا يطلب طعاماص ووجبات اكثر .
2. يُستعمل الاجاص مع المعالجات الخاصة بالامراض النفسية ، توتر ، فصام ، قلق ، إحباط ، وغيرها ، وهو مهدئ نفسي .
3. يعالج امراض الامعاء الغليظة ( القولون ) وينشط المعدة ويمنع قبوضة المعدة والإكتام ، ويفتح الشهية .
4. يكسر العطش ويمنع الغثيان والقئ .
5. خافض للحرارة .
6. منشط للكبد ، يدر إفراز الصفراء من المرارة ، يعالج الالتهاب الوبائي للكبد .
7. يدر البول ، يفتت الحصى والرمل ، وذلك لاحتوائه على البوتاسيوم .
8. يعالج امراض خفقان القلب وتسرعه .
9. ازهار الاجاص واوراقه تغلى وتشرب فتمنع قبوضة المعدة .
10. تساعد على التئام الجروح والجراحات بعد العمليات .
11. يمكن تجفيفه ليستعمل في فصل الشتاء خصوصاً في معالجة الإكتام وفي حمية تخفيض الوزن .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الزعفران 
Saffron
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الزعفران 
ورقة الورد ( الشعر )  
موطن و تاريخ الزعفران 
يستوطن اماكن كثيرة من آسيا خصوصاً بلاد فارس ، حالياً يزرع بكثرة في إيران وإسبانيا والهند ، بدأت زراعته بكثرة بالقرن العاشر الميلادي في بلاد فارس في دربينة و أصفهان . وهنالك انواع اخرى من الزعفران تزرع في ديليشاني و سنغور ( مناطق جبلية في إيران ) ، وفي شرق إيران ، وفي كردستان .
كذلك يزرع حالياً الزعفران في بورما وفي الصين .
الزعفران عرفه قدماء المصريين ، وقد جاء ذكره في مخطوطات البردى المكتوبة باللغة الهيروغليفية . كما ذكر في إلياذة هوميروس .
والزعفران هو الكركم بالعبرية . كما جاء في مزامير سيدنا داوود .
عرفه قدماء الإغريق والرومان ، تم استيراد الزعفران الى انكلترا من الشرق منذ عدة قرون ، حالياً يعتبر الزعفران الاسباني هو الاحسن في العالم ، يستعمل في وجبة شعبية " بقية " عبارة عن ارز وزعفران وثمار البحر ، وهي من المقبلات تؤكل قبل الطعام الرئيسي . 
لجمع كيلو غرام واحد من الزعفران الجاف قد يستلزم 130.000 وردة من الصنف نفسه والزعفران يعتبر من التوابل غالية الثمن ، ويشترى بالغرام . 
تركيب الزعفران  
• زيت طيار عطري .
• إيثيروزيد .
• كريتنويدات . 
استعمالات و فوائد الزعفران الطبية 
1. مكرع ومجشئ ، طارد للأرياح ، وبنفس الوقت فإنه يوقف شهية الطعام ، يستعمل للحمية وتخفيض الوزن .
2. معرق ويساعد على تخفيض الحرارة .
3. يساعد على بدء الطمث .
4. منشط للطاقة الجنسية .
5. مفيد في معالجة السعال والتهابات القصبة الهوائية .
6. مفيد في معالجة البشرة الجافة ، يمكن مزج الزعفران مع الزنجبيل لتحسين الاداء والنتائج ، وإعطاء البشرة الطراوة اللازمة .
7. يعطي الزعفران طاقة ، فهو يزيد في الطاقة الجسدية ويقوي الحواس من سمع وإبصار وشم ولمس وغيرها .
8. ينشط الزعفران القلب ويمنع تسرع القلب والخفقان . يستعمل في معالجة هذه الامراض Tachyarrythmias .
9. مفرح قوي يعطي انسجاماً نفسياً ، يمنع اعتلال المزاج والكآبة والاعتلال ، والامراض النفسية والوساوس والمخاوف . منوم ومهدئ .
10. يخفض كهرباء الدماغ خصوصاً في حالات الصرع .  
الآثار الجانبية للزعفران 
• في جرعات اكثر من خمس غرامات ( العلب البلاستيكية التي تباع تحتوي (0.7 غرام ) يؤدي الى استدعاء الطبيب .
• احمرار الوجه 
• زيادة كبيرة في الطمث 
• سقوط الاجنة 
• رعاف
• هبوط في النبض 
• دوخة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الأرز ، الرز ، أرز  
Rice ، Oryza Sativa
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الرز 
البذر  
موطن و تاريخ الارز 
نبات حولي موطنه آسيا ، والاغلب الصين والهند واندونيسيا . من هناك انتشر الى افريقيا وسوريا ومن ثم الى اميركا . ومن سوريا عبر حوض الابيض المتوسط ، انتقل الرز الى اوروبا وتم ذلك عبر العرب في القرون الوسطى . وحالياً يزرع الارز في سهل في إيطاليا وقليلاً في اسبانيا ، يزرع القليل من الارز في انكلترا ،هناك 150صنفاً من الارز. وفي الهند يزرع ما بين 50-60 نوعا ً من انواع الارز . 
عادة الرز يحتاج لزراعته ماء راكد ومستنقعات ، وانواع قليلة من الرز التي تحتاج الى ارض عادية وجافة لا تغمرها المياه . 
تركيب الرز 
• ماء 12.5%
• بروتين 3%
• نشاء 78%
• دهون نباتية 3%
• املاح معدنية ، بوتاسيوم ، صوديوم ، كالسيوم ، منغنيز ، حديد ، فوسفور ، كبريت ، يود ، فيتامينات A , B , E . 
استعمالات و فوائد الارز الطبية 
1. يستعمل الارز رئيسياً كمصدر للطعام والغذاء .
2. مغذ وخفيف وسهل الهضم .
3. يستعمل كعلاج لحالات الاسهال ، وهو يحتوي على بوتاسيوم واحماض نباتية اقل من البطاطا .
4. ماء الارز الذي يحضر عبر غلي قليل من الرز بالماء ، يساعد على تنعيم وتلطيف طبقات الجلد ، وترطيبها ، وامتصاص رائحة العرق .
5. ماء الرز الممزوج بالقليل من الحامض والسكر ، يسقى للمرضى المحرورين . وذلك لكسر الحرارة وتبريد الجسم ، ويوصف في الأمراض الالتهابية .
6. يستعمل في امراض الكلى وحصر البول ، وعند وجود مرض ونقص في نشاط الكلى وارتفاع الزلال في البول و ( ارتفاع البولينا بالدم ) .
7. حقنة شرجية بماء الرز تعالج القروح في المستقيم والالتهابات .
8. ماء الرز يعالج الحروق الجلدية ، والالتهابات المسماة Erysipeals .
9. يوصف للمصابين بالضغط كخافض للضغط .
10. ماء الرز يوصف لمعالجة الإسهالات خصوصاً عند حديثي الولادة والرضع ، الذين تكثر إصابتهم بالإسهالات بسبب تغذيتهم على الحليب الذي قد يكون دسماً زيادة عن اللزوم عند بعض النساء .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
البنفسج 
Sweet Violet
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في البنفسج 
الزهرة والاوراق ، تجفف في الظل وليس تحت اشعة الشمس  
تاريخ و موطن زهرة البنفسج 
تحتوي عائلة البنفسج على اكثر من 200 صنف تقريباً ، وهي موزعة بين المناطق المعتدلة والاستوائية ، يزور هذه الزهور بعض الانواع من الفراشات والتي تتغذى كلياً على البنفسج . 
ذُكر البنفسج عدة مرات في كتابات هوميروس وفرجيل ، وقد استعمل الاثينيون هذه الزهرة لتعديل الغضب – وللزهر هذا المفعول ايضاً – ولجلب النوم والراحة . ولإراحة القلب وتقويته . ويذكر الإغريقي pliny ، عن مرهم مصنوع من جذور البنفسج لمعالجة النقرس وامراض الطحال . ويذكر بأن الأكاليل المصنوعة من البنفسج اذا وضعت على الرأس تطرد بخار النبيذ والصداع والدوخة . 
بعد زمن نابليون استعمل الفرنسيون البنفسج في الطهي وما زالت تلك العادة الى الآن .
اما بالنسبة للرومان ، فيذكر عن نبيذ يصنع من زهور البنفسج وكان يستعمله الرومانيون بكثرة . 
وفي يومنا هذا يكثر استعمال البنفسج كملوّن ، وفي صناعة العطور ، ويستعمل في الامور الطبية حيث يصنّع منه شراب البنفسج . ولأجل هذه الميزة تزرع مساحات واسعة من البنفسج في مناطق معينة في بريطانيا ، والبنفسج البري أقوى من النوع الزراعي ، ولكن لقلة وندرة الكمية يُستعمل الزراعي . 
إن أكبر كمية بنفسج مزروعة في اوروبا هي في منطقة Nice الفرنسية . وزهر البنفسج الطازج يُخلط مع الخضار في تحضير السلطة . 
تركيب زهرة البنفسج 
إن الجزء المهم في تركيبة الازهار هو الجزء الذي تنبعث منه الرائحة ، وهو الذي يعطي اللون الازرق البنفسجي الفاتح ، وهو يعطي هذا اللون في الماء الساخن عند وضع زهر البنفسج فيه .
وكيماوياً هنالك مادة من عائلة Glucoside تسمى : Viols quercitin ، موجودة بالبنفسج .
إن الفوائد الطبية حسب الهيئات الصيدلانية البريطانية تعود الى هذه المادة ، كذلك يحتوي البنفسج على مادة Salicylic acid ، وهي الاسيد الفعال الذي منه اقراص الاسبرين والاسبرو ، ولكن النوع الموجود في البنفسج طبيعي والنوع الذي في الادوية كيماوي ، والاول افضل من الثاني ، ويمكن استخراج الاسيد من البنفسج .
وكذلك هنالك مادة قلوية تسمى Violin .  
استعمالات و فوائد زهر البنفسج الطبية 
• الزهر ملين لطيف للطبيعة . يزيل قبوضة المعدة .
• يعالج امراض الصدر ، السعال والربو والالتهابات ،وهو مقشع .
• يساعد على تهدئة الاعصاب والنوم .
• منشط لوظائف الكبد ، معالج لليرقان ولالتهابات الكبد الوبائي .
• يستعمل في حالات امراض القلب ، نشاف واحتشاء الشرايين ، وضعف عضلات القلب وامراضها ، وغيرها من امراض الجلطات .
• يعالج الصداع والشقيقة .
• يكافح الرشح وامراض الجيوب الانفية .
• يعالج الكدمات والاصابات ويسرع في اندمال الجروح .
• الزهرة والبذور تكافح انحباس الماء في الجسم ، وتدر البول وتفتت الحصى والرمل.
• تستعمل مستحضرات البنفسج في الطب المثلي . وهو نوع من الطبابة النباتية المعدنية ، وهو الطب الذي تتعالج به العائلة المالكة في بريطانيا .
• إن تأثير الاوراق والزهور لا زالت تحت الدراسة من ناحية تأثيرها المعقم للالتهابات ، وعلى ما يبدو فإن النتائج تميل الى تأكيد ذلك .
• في السنوات الاخيرة استُعملت نباتات البنفسج الطازجة عن طريق الاستعمال عبر الفم والتطبيق الخارجي في علاج السرطانات . وآلام السرطانات ، وخصوصاً تلك التي تنمو في العنق والرقبة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الجرجير – روكا
Rocket 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الجرجير 
النبتة كلها  
الموطن والتاريخ 
موطن الجرجير الأصلي : حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط ، واوروبا الوسطى خصوصاً ايطاليا ثم امتد الى بريطانيا ، روسيا ، وآسيا .  
الاوراق لاذعة الطعم وتؤكل في دول كثيرة مثل المانيا ومصر كنوع من السلطة أو مع السلطة . 
يعتبر الجرجير ( الروكا ) مثال للكذب والخداع بين النباتات حيث يعطي رائحة حلوة مساءً ، اما خلال النهار فلا يوجد اي أثر للروائح الطيبة والحلوة . 
للتغذية يجب قطف الروكا قبل ان تزّهر ، وللفوائد الطبية يجب جمع الروكا ( الجرجير ) بعد الأزهار . 
تركيب الجرجير 
- Etrozide وهو مركب كبريتي آزوتي ، وهي مادة خردلية المفعول والتركيبة .
- فيتامين C قليل ، وفيتامينات E ,A .
- املاح معدنية ، يود ، كبريت ، حديد .
- كلوروفيل .
- الياف .
- زيوت نباتية .
- رماد . 
استعمالات و فوائد الجرجير الطبية 
1. مهضم ، منشط للجسم ، يدر إفراز المرارة .
2. يساعد على إنبات الشعر وتسويد لونه .
3. يساعد في علاج الحروق الجلدية .
4. ينقي الدم ، ويمنع داء الحفر اي نقص فيتامين C .
5. يعالج بعض امراض الجلد .
6. يمنع آلام الروماتيزم .
7. مقشع يزيل البلغم .
8. مدر للبول يفتت الحصى والرمل .
9. مدر للطمث ، لذا يجب عدم الاكثار منه لدى الحوامل .
10. مقو للطاقة الجنسية .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
خروع أو زيت الخروع 
؟  
تحتوي بذرة الخروع على 50% من وزنها زيتاً ، وهذا الزيت هو المستخدم طبياً . 
وقد عرف زيت الخروع ( Castor Oil ) في الطب القديم . ويقال انه يحلل الرياح والأخلاط الباردة ، وإذا أكل أخرج البلغم والأخلاط اللزجة برفق ، وأدر الحيض وأخرج المشيمة . 
ودهن الخروع يلين كل صلب خصوصاً مع ماء الفجل ، ويغسل به مع الخردل أوساخ الجسم فينقيه ، بالإضافة الى ان زيت الخروع مُسهّل معروف ، فإن له تأثيره الواضح على الجلد وما يليه من أنسجة الجسم الداخلية . 
وزيت الخروع دواء مفيد جداً في معالجة تقرحات الجلد ، ولإزالة الثآليل : تدلك 20 مرة في الصباح ومثلها في المساء بزيت الخروع دلكاً جيداً ليدخل الزيت داخلها . 
وفي القبالة _ الولادة _ تُدهن الصُرّة عند الاطفال بزيت الخروع ، اذا تأخر شفاؤها بعد الولادة ويدلك الثديان بزيت الخروع لإدرار الحليب منهما . 
وفي احمرار العين وتهيجها ، تنقط فيها نقطة من زيت الخروع . 
وإذا كان نمو الشعر عند الاطفال غير مرضٍ ، تدلك فروة الرأس مرتين في الاسبوع بزيت الخروع ، ويبقى الزيت فيها طيلة الليل . ويغسل في الصباح ، وبعد الوصول الى النتيجة المطلوبة ، يكتفى بإجراء هذه العملية مرتين في الشهر لصيانة الشعر وفروة الرأس . 
وإذا دهنت رموش العين ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع بزيت الخروع ازدادت كثافة وطولاً ، وكذلك الحواجب إذا عولجت بزيت الخروع ازدادت كثافتها . 
وتعالج النزلات الصدرية ، خاصة المتمركزة منها في القصبات بتدليك الصدر بمزيج مكوّن من : ملعقتين من زيت الخروع ، ملعقة من التربنتين ، ويحضّر هذا المزيج بتسخين الخروع اولاً في حمام مائي ، يوضع الإناء المحتوي للزيت في ماء ساخن يغمره حتى ثلثيه ، يضاف اليه التربنتين بعد ذلك ، وفي الحالات الخفيفة يدلك الصدر بهذا المزيج مرة واحدة فقط في المساء ، وتكرر هذه العملية في الحالات الشديدة ثلاث مرات اثناء النهار . 
وتطرّى البواسير البارزة الى الخارج بدهنها بزيت الخروع ، حيث يمكن بعد ذلك إعادتها الى الداخل . 
وبعض المزارعين يحتفظون بزجاجة من زيت الخروع للطوارئ ، حيث يطلون به الجروح ، وذلك باستعمال ريشة من ريش الطيور تغمس في زيت الخروع ويدهن بها مكان الجرح . 
وكل من يحمّل قدميه أعباء شديدة ، عليه ان يدلكها في المساء قبل النوم بزيت الخروع ، ثم يلبس الجوارب وينام بها حتى الصباح ، وذلك مرتين في الاسبوع .
وبهذه الطريقة تزول آلام القدم ، ويطرى جلده ، ويشمل ذلك ما قد يكون في الاصابع من مسامير لحمية – كالو – فيصبح الجلد ناعماً .
فزيت الخروع من أفضل الادوية لإزالة التضخمات القرنية من أصابع القدم .

----------


## albdr

هل تعلم ان نقص شرب الماء يسبب زيادة الوزن!   نعم.. وذلك يحصل عندما يكون شرب الانسان اقل من 8 اكواب   يوميا لأن أغلبنا لا يشرب الماء الا عندما يشعر بالعطش  وهذا خطأ كبير لأن الجسم في هذه الحالة يحتفظ بكمية من  الماء دائما مما يسبب زيادة الوزن لكن عندما يشرب الشخص  ما لا يقل عن 8 اكواب يوميا يتلافى هذه المشكلة باذن الله.   منقول( اذاعة Mbc Fm)

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> هل تعلم ان نقص شرب الماء يسبب زيادة الوزن! نعم.. وذلك يحصل عندما يكون شرب الانسان اقل من 8 اكواب  يوميا لأن أغلبنا لا يشرب الماء الا عندما يشعر بالعطش وهذا خطأ كبير لأن الجسم في هذه الحالة يحتفظ بكمية من الماء دائما مما يسبب زيادة الوزن لكن عندما يشرب الشخص ما لا يقل عن 8 اكواب يوميا يتلافى هذه المشكلة باذن الله.  منقول( اذاعة Mbc Fm)

  *بارك الله فيك ، وأكرمك للمشاركة ،* *وفي انتظار المزيد منك ، ومن سائر الأعضاء .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
البطيخ 
Water Melon
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في البطيخ 
العصير والبذر  
تاريخ و موطن البطيخ 
كان البطيخ يعتبر طعاماً وفاكهة شعبية في فلسطين ومصر ، وكان موطنه افريقيا الاستوائية وشرق الانديز في امريكا الجنوبية حيث ينمو البطيخ بأوزان كبيرة يصل في بعض الاحيان الى 30 ليبرة .
وهذه الفاكهة تنعش العطشان والجائع . قلب ثمرة البطيخ إما أحمر او أصفر والبذر إما اسود او احمر . ويتتالى محصول البطيخ من ايار لغاية شهر نوفمبر ( تشرين الثاني ) حيث إن البطيخ يعتبر فاكهة باردة ومنعشة تساعد الانسان على التغلب على مشقة الحر وإفراز العرق . وقد زُرع البطيخ منذ القدم في مصر والشرق وعُرف في جنوب اوروبا وآسيا قبل التقويم المسيحي . 
البطيخ الاحمر 
إن للضغط الشرياني تأثير كبير في جعل الإنسان يشيخ قبل أوانه. فإذا كان ضغطك الشرياني أعلى من المستوى الطبيعي كثيراً فأنت تبدو أكبر عشرين عاماً من عمرك الحقيقي. وكأنك قد ولدت قبل أترابك الذين لهم مثل سنك بمثل هذا العدد من السنين.
وبالمقابل إذا كان جدودك الأربعة قد بلغوا سن الثمانين فقد لوحظ أن الإنسان يمكن أن يعمر أكثر منهم بأربع سنوات.
وأخيراً... إذا كان الإنسان يعيش في الريف، فقد لوحظ أن الذي يعيش في الريف يعمر أكثر بخمس سنوات تقريباً عما عليه إبن المدينة.
تلك إحصاءات دقيقة علمية، بنيت على دراسات طويلة، أجراها علماء كبار متخصصون في أدوار حياة الإنسان، وتأثير الوراثة والبيئة والصحة عليها. تركيب البطيخ الأحمر  
ماء 90-95% ، سكر 10% ، غني بالفيتامينات الاخرى ، يحتوي البطيخ على الاملاح التالية : كبريت ، فوسفور ، كلور ، صوديوم ، وبوتاسيوم . 
بذر البطيخ يحتوي على 30% زيتاً احمر اللون ، وآثار قليلة من زيت طيار مع البروتين والسكر والنشاء ، وصمغ لاذع الطعم قد يكون هو المسؤول عن تأثير بذر البطيخ القاتل للديدان . 
استعمالات و فوائد البطيخ الأحمر الطبية 
• البطيخ الاحمر مدر للبول ، مفتت للحصى والرمل ، ويزيل الاملاح التي تترسب داخل الجسم .
• مقشع وملطف للسعال خصوصاً مع العسل والزنجبيل .
• مهدئ للأعصاب يزيل التوتر والقلق .
• مهضم ، يمنع كسل الامعاء ويكافح قبوضة المعدة .
• يكسر العطش ويخفض الحرارة المرتفعة في الامراض .
• منشط لوظائف الكبد ويعالج اليرقان وانواع التهاب الكبد الوبائي .
• القشرة الخارجية توضع على البهاق للعلاج ، وهي تمتاز بخصائص منعمة للجلد ، توضع القشور الخارجية مع اللحم لإسراع إنضاجه . 
**محظورات 
يمتنع عن الإكثار من البطيخ أصحاب الأمراض التالية : 
- أصحاب الامراض الخاصة بالجلطات ونشاف او احتشاء في الاوعية الدموية مثل الفالج .
- المصابين بأمراض المفاصل .
- المصابين بضعف جنسي .  
البطيخ الاصفر ( الشمام ) Cantaloupe 
تركيب الشمام 
- ماء 92%
- بروتين 7.5%
- سكر 6%
- دهون 0.2%
- الياف ( سيليللوز ) 0.50%
- املاح 0.50%
- فيتامينات C, B2, E, A 
- الاملاح الموجودة بالبطيخ الاصفر : كبريت ، فوسفور ، صوديوم ، بوتاسيوم ، كلور ، منغنيز ، كالسيوم ، حديد ، نحاس . 
استعمالات و فوائد البطيخ الاصفر ( الشمام ) الطبية 
نفس فوائد البطيخ الاحمر ويزيد عليه ببعض الفوائد الطبية مثل تأثيره النافع والمنعم للبشرة والجلد ، لاحتوائه على فيتامين أ ، ويستعمل مع دقيق الشعير لمعالجة تقرحات الرأس .

----------


## albdr

شكرا على مجاملتك اللطيفة  :Thumb:    وشكرا على البطيخ بعد  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شكرا على مجاملتك اللطيفة    وشكرا على البطيخ بعد

 *انت يا أخي تستحق أكثر من ذلك بكثير ،
هذا جهد المقل.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الفجل 
Radish 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الفجل 
الثمرة وهي جذر ، والبذور  
الموطن والتاريخ : 
موطن الفجل الاصلي وعلى الاغلب الصين ، وفي اليابان ، وكل آسيا المعتدلة واوروبا خصوصاً بريطانيا . 
في ايام الفراعنة كان يُزرع الفجل بوفرة في مصر . 
لم يبلغ الفجل اوروبا او بريطانيا قبل عام 1548م ، واول ذكر للفجل كان في كتابات جيرارد سنة 1597م حيث ذكر في كتاباته اربعة انواع للفجل . 
يفضل عند استعمال الفجل تنظيفه وليس تقشيره ، وخلال الصيف والجفاف قبل اقتلاعه يجب ترطيب التربة لتسهيل اقتلاعه دون أذية الجذر . 
تركيب الفجل  
• ماء 85%
• بروتين ( ضئيل )
• مواد معدنية ( كمية ضئيلة )
• نشا ( كمية ضئيلة )
• فيتامين ج ( كمية ضئيلة )
• Amylclytic enzyme 
• Phenyl – ethyl isothiocynate وهو زيت طيار ذو رائحه نفاذة
• الاوراق غنية بفيتامين أ وفيتامين ج ، وتحتوي على املاح الكالسيوم والحديد والكلوروفيل . 
استعمالات و فوائد الفجل الطبية 
1. مدر للبول ، يعالج امراض الحصى والرمل .
2. يعالج مرض نقص فيتامين ج .
3. يعالج امراض تكوّن الحصى بالمرارة ومجاري الكبد .
4. مضاد لفيروسات الرشح والحماية من الرشح ، يعالج احتقان الحنجرة .
5. هناك ابحاث لإثبات مفعول الفجل في الوقاية من السرطانات .
6. يزيد الفجل في كثافة العظام ويمنع ترقق العظام .
7. له تأثير مضاد للجراثيم الهضمية ، ويزيد في الإفرازات الهضمية .
8. الفجل يعتبر فاتح للشهية .
9. الفجل يمنع جلطات الدم وامراضها .
10. يمنع السعال وازمات الربو .
11. يمنع سقوط الاسنان ، يمنع تسوس الاسنان عن طريق المادة إيسوثيوسياتاتس التي توقف عمل الانزيمات الموجودة بالفم والتي تعمل على تسوس الاسنان .
12. بسبب الحديد يمنع فقر الدم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الخمائر 
Yeast Saccharomyces
؟  
الخمائر او الخميرة هو الاسم الذي يطلق على Saccharoyces . وهي نوع من الفطريات تستعمل في صناعة الخبز وفي إنتاج التخمير الكحولي، وفي بعض الحالات كعلاج لبعض الامراض .
بعض الخمائر نافع ، وهنالك أصناف خمائر تسبب امراضاً للإنسان . 
- الخمائر النافعة لها عدة مصادر :
1. Brewers yeast : هي خمائر نحصل عليها كناتج لعملية صناعة البيرة من حشيشة الدينار . وهي قد تسمى الخمائر الغذائية .
2. Torula yeast : وهي خمائر تنمو على لب الخشب . الذي يستعمل في صناعة الخشب او صناعة دبس السكر .
3. Whey yeast : ناتج يحصل في الحليب والجبن .
4. Liquid yeast : وهي تُتتج في سويسرا والمانيا ، بجعل الخمائر تتغذى على الاعشاب ، البرتقال ، والكريب فروت .
قد تكون الخمائر جافة ، او سائلاً مثل الصنف الأخير Liquid yeast .  
استعمالات و فوائد الخمائر الطبية 
1. تعتبر الخميرة من أغنى المصادر بالحديد العضوي ( وهو الشكل الطبيعي للحديد العضوي ) .
2. مصدر مهم للبروتين .
3. مصدر واسع للفيتامينات العضوية الطبيعية ما عدا فيتامين ب12.
4. منجم طبيعي للمعادن النادرة بالجسم ، ومصدر للأحماض الأمينية .
5. مصدر مهم لجميع أنواع الفيتامين ما عدا ( A.E.C ) .
6. تخفض مستوى الكوليسترول بالدم عند مزجه مع اللستين .
7. تعالج مرض النقرس .
8. تخفف حدة أوجاع وآلام التهاب الاعصاب .
9. تعتبر الخميرة طعاماً كاملاً .
10. حيث إن الخميره غنية بالفوسفور ، فالأفضل زيادة تناول الكالسيوم كشرب الحليب معها ، حيث إن الفوسفور يساعد على إخراج الكالسيوم من الجسم ، والاستعمال الجيد هو بزيادة فيتامين Bcomplex . والكالسيوم عند تناول الخميرة مما يؤدي الى تحسين أداء الخميره .
11. تناول الخميره مع الماء يعيد الحيوية والنشاط الى الجسم المنهك خلال دقائق . هذا المفعول يدوم ساعات .
12. جرعات عالية تهدئ الاعصاب ، تعدل المزاج ، تحسن النوم ، تستعمل في علاج المصران الاعور ، والشقيقة .
13. الخمائر مصدر غني ( طبيعي ) بالبيوتين .
14. الخمائر مصدر غني ب Pantothenic acid .
15. الخمائر مصدر غني ب Chromium الذي يعالج مرض السكري ( النوع الثاني ) .
16. الخمائر مصدر غني بالزنك .
17. الخمائر مصدر غني بالفوليك اسيد .
18. الخمائر مصدر غني بالميلاتونين ، وخاصة خميرة البيرة .
19. تستعمل الخميرة في علاج حساسية الجلد ، وفي صناعة ماسكات الوجه وفي التجميل ، وفي علاج حب الشباب .
20. إن الخميره التي تستعمل في صناعة الخبز يستخرج منها مادة تسمى Beta1.3glucan وهي تعتبر منشطاً للمناعة بالجسم . وتزيل تأثير الاشعة UV الشمسية التي تؤدي الى ضعف المناعة في الجسم أمام الالتهابات والسرطانات .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الرمان 
Pomegranate 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الرمان 
الثمرة ، القشر ، البذور  
تاريخ الرمان 
ورد ذكر الرمان في القرآن الكريم ، وما زال اليهود يستعملون الرمان في بعض طقوسهم الدينية ، عرف الرومان والاغريق والفراعنة الرمان ، وظهر ذلك في نقوشهم على جدران المعابد والمنحوتات . وأصل الرمان من آسيا وتحديداً إيران والهند ، وانتقل انتشاره من بر الشام ( سوريا ، الاردن ، فلسطين ، ولبنان ) الى شمال افريقيا ومصر وحوض الابيض المتوسط . 
هنالك ثلاثة أنواع من الرمان 
1. الرمان الحامض : يستعمل كوب رمان بعد الغلي ويستعاض به عن عصير الحصرم.
2. الرمان المعتدل .
3. الرمان الحلو : وهو مفرط الحلاوة خصوصاً الذي ينتج في سوريا ولبنان ، وتذكر الكتب الاوروبية عن طريقة أكل الرمان الحلو في سوريا ولبنان ، وذلك بإضافة السكر وماء الزهر والورد الى حبيباته . 
استعمالات و فوائد الرمان الطبية 
- يستعمل لحاء الشجرة في الدباغة والصباغة .
- إن مادة Pelletierine Tannate يمكن استخلاصها من لحاء شجرة الرمان والجذور والجذع وهي ذات ميزات قاتلة للدودة الوحيدة .
- بذر الرمان يلطف الجلد وذو تأثير قابض ، ومبرد لبعض الحميات .
- في الهند يستعمل الرمان ضد الاسهالات خصوصاً بمزجه مع الأفيون .
- المضمضة بالرمان تعالج أمراض الحلقوم والتهابات اللوزتين .
- الرمان يخلص الجسم من اليوريك أسيد الذي يسبب النقرس ويدمّر المفاصل ، فيرمي الأملاح عبر البول ، والرمان الحامض أقوى في تأثير إدرار البول من النوع الآخر ( الرمان الحلو ) .
- الرمان يمنع تسرع ضربات القلب والخفقان الذي ينتج عن أمراض عضلة القلب .
- الرمان يكافح أمراض المعدة والتهييج الذي يحصل فيها .
- ينشط وظائف الكبد ، يمنع اليرقان والتهابات الكبد الوبائي .
- الرمان الحلو يعالج السعال المزمن .
- الرمان يحسن الصوت والأوتار الصوتية .
- الرمان يعالج القروح والجروح .
- للرمان تأثير سلبي على رجولة الآدمي .
- يخلط قشر الرمان مع الحناء لدبغ الشعر باللون الاسود .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الكمون
CUMIN Cuminum cyminum
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الكمون 
الثمرة 
موطن الكمون 
بالاضافة الى استعماله كدواء كان الكمون يستعمل كنوع من التوابل ( بهار ) ، يستنبت في اوروبات في القرون الوسطى ، وهو نبات ينمو على مدار السنة .
كان يزرع قديم الزمان في الجزيرة العربية ، الهند ، الصين ، وفي مناطق حوض الابيض المتوسط . 
تاريخ الكمون 
ورد ذكر الكمون في الإنجيل ، وفي اعمال ابوقراط وديسقوريدس .
نعرف ان القدماء اخذوا بذر الكمون للمعالجة مع الخبز ، الماء ، او النبيذ . وكان يعتبر من افضل التوابل . 
يُرمزالى الكمون بصفات البخل ، الجشع ، الطمع ، حب المال ، فيقال عن الإنسان البخيل " ابو كمونة " . وكان الكمون عند الإغريق يعطي هذه الصفة أيضاً . وكان هنالك إغريقي كان يلّقب على سبيل المزاح بالكمون ، بسبب بخله ، وشحه وجشعه بسبب الصفات التي اكتسبها على أثر أكله الكمون . 
لم يعد حالياً يستعمل الكمون في الطبابة ، واستعيض عنه ببذور الكراوية التي لها طعم أفضل . وحالياً يُستعمل الكمون نوعاً ما في الطبابة بالهن في المعالجات الشعبية . وفي الطب البيطري ، وصناعة بهار الكاري المشهور ، والتي لأجلها يستورد الكمون من بومباي ، كالكوتا ، المغرب ، صقلية ، ومالطة . 
تركيب الكمون 
إن طعم الكمون المز ورائحته العطرية . هي بسبب زيت طيار موجود بنسبة 2-4% من تكوين الكمون ، يتألف زيت الكمون من عدة مواد كيماوية هي : 
• الزيت ، زيوت دهنية .
• صمغ.
• مواد هلامية 
• لبان ( علكة )
• مواد ماليتية وزلالية
• القشرة ، وهي من المواد القابضة
• رماد 8% 
استعمالات و فوائد الكمون الطبية 
1. منشط للجهاز الهضمي ، مزيل للمغص ، طارد للريح ، ومكرع ومجشيء.
يعتبر المعالجون بنبات الكمون انه اقوى مفعولاً من الكراوية والشمر ، ولكن طعمه القوي يجعله أقل استعمالاً منهم .
2. يعالج الصداع الناتج عن عسر الهضم والأرياح المعوية والمغص.
3. يدر البول ، يفتت الحصى والرمل ، يمنع تقطر البول وخروج الدم في البول .
4. يدر الحليب عند المرضعة .
5. يوقف الطمث فالأفضل عدم تناوله بكثرة من خلال فترة الحيض .
6. ينكه الطعام ويسرّع في نضوج اللحم .
7. ماء مغلي الكمون يصفي البشرة والوجه بالغسيل على ان يكون مرة او اثنين في الاسبوع .
8. يسرّع التئام الجروح والجراحات . خصوصاً الانواع البرية ( عدة انواع ).
9. يوقق نزف الدم من الانف ( الرعاف ) بسبب مادة Tannin . التي تقفل الشرايين النازفة فيتوقف النزيف .
10. جيد للبصر يمنع قصور النظر والمياه الزرقاء .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الزنجبيل 
Ginger 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الزنجبيل 
الجذر 
موطن الزنجبيل 
آسيا ، ويزرع في غرب الأنديز ، جامايكا ، وافريقيا . 
تركيبة الزنجبيل 
• زبت طيار
• صمغ
• علكة
• نشاء
• مواد زيتية
• حامض الخل
• كبريت
• Ligini
• Asmazone
• Potassium acetate 
استعمالات و فوائد الزنجبيل الطبية 
1. منشط لطاقات الجسد
2. مكرع ومجشئ ، مزيل لعسر الهضم والنفخة ، يزيل المغص ، استعمله الصينيون منذ اكثر من الفي سنة .
3. الزنجبيل يعالج الاسهال .
4. يوقف الدم في الدورة الشهرية عند الفتاة ( عند الاكثار منه ) .
5. يعالج الرشح .
6. مضاد للالتهاب ، يستعمل الزنجبيل في معالجة امراض المفاصل ، يزيل الوجع وتصلب المفاصل .
7. يزيل الدوخة الناتجة عن ركوب السيارة فقط .
8. يزيل قشرة الرأس .
9. مرقق للدم .
10. مكافح للشيخوخة وظهورها على انسجة الجسم .
11. الزنجبيل منشط للذاكرة ومقو للحفظ .
12. ينشط الباه والطاقة الجنسية .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الليمون الحامض  
Lemon 
؟  
الأجزاء المستعلمة في الليمون 
القشرة ، العصير ، الزيت ، والبذور . 
موطن الليمون 
بلاده شمال الهند في آسيا. 
تركيب الليمون 
• القشر: زيت ، بلورات Glucocide Hesperidin وهو مر الطعم.
• العصير: 8.6%-6.7% Citric acid ، سكر، علكة، بوتاسيوم .
• الزيت: يتركب من Dextrogyre : citronellal geraniol 7-8% ، citral ، pinene . 
استعمالات و فوائد الليمون الطبية 
عصير الليمون 
• العصير يكافح البرد والنزلات مثل الإنفلونزا بسبب فيتامين C كشراب وكغرغرة.
• يمنع نقص فيتامين C المسمى Seruvy ( الحفر) ، والسفن الانكليزية حسب القانون مجبرة على حمل كميات كبيرة من الحامض او عصيره ، فكل بحّار عل الباخرة يحصل عل ما مقداره أوقية من الحامض يومياً بعد 10 أيام من الخروج الى عرض البحر .
• خافض للحرارة ومبّرد، كاسر للعطش .
• مدر للبول ، يعالج امراض قصور الكلى ويفتت الحصى والرمل ، يقتل الجراثيم التي تعيش في المجاري البولية ، يمنع الزلال .
• يعالج الآلام العصبية والروماتيزم ، مهدئ للأعصاب.
• يعطى في علاج إدمان المواد المخدرة مثل الأفيون.
• يعالج الحساسية الجلدية شرباً وموضعياً خصوصاً المخفف.
• يكافح نزيف الرحم.
• يقوي جدران الاوعية الدموية والشرايين لوجود مادة Rutin و فيتامين C . 
• يكافح الاصابة بضربات الشمس وقاية وعلاجاً .
• يعالج اليرقان .
• مضاد للهيستامين والحساسية .
• يستعمل كمضاد للإصابة بالملاريا.
• يحفظ الصحة بتقويته لمناعة الجسم.
• يكافح الإسهالات والالتهابات . 
قشر الليمون 
• مجشئ ، مكرع ، مطعم ( ذو نكهة عطرية ).
• يطرد البعوض musputio repellent.
• معطر للجلد والثياب . 
بذور الليمون 
• خافض لمستوى السكر بالدم .
• مهدئ قوي للأعصاب ، مفرّح ، يعدّل اعتلال المزاج .
• مضاد للحساسية خصوصاً الجلدية والأنف .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الملوخية  
؟  
الملوخية طعام شعبي يكثر استعماله في الطعام في آسيا مثل البلاد العربية والشرق الأقصى مثل الهند والصين واليابان وغيرهم . وهو رخيص الثمن، لأن الغرب لم يهتم بجعله من أصناف طعامه، فبقي محتكراً على الشرق دون ان يُصدّر الى اوروبا وأمريكا. 
عرفته الشعوب القديمة، وكان الفراعنة يستعملونه كطعام، كما ظهر في النقوش القديمة، ويروى بأن الحاكم بأمر الله جعل الملوخية حكراً على البلاط والعائلة المالكة، حيث سميّت " ملوكية " في البداية وتحولت التسمية الى ملوخية بعد ان انتشرت بين افراد الشعب. 
لم تأخذ الملوخية حقها من الابحاث خصوصاً في الغرب. 
تركيب الملوخيه 
• ماء 47.98%
• رماد 16.49%
• زيوت 2.44%
• بروتين 29%
• املاح معدنية: حديد ، كالسيوم ، فوسفور ، صوديوم ، بوتاسيوم ، مغنيزيوم .
• فيتامينات Aو C ، Nicotinic المضاد للبلاغرا ، وهو مرض مرض ينتج عن نقص فيتامين B .
• ألياف سيللولوزية 10.21%.
• كلوروفيل.
• Glucoside كوكورين. 
استعمالات و فوائد الملوخية الطبية 
1. سهلة الهضم، خفيفة على المعدة، تزيد الشهية على الطعام ، تلين الطبيعة.
2. فيتامين أ الموجود فيها يقوي حدة البصر ، يمنع العشى الليلي .
3. فيتامين أ ينشط الطاقة التناسلية.
4. تهدئ الاعصاب لوفرة المغنيزيوم.
5. تمنع الحساسية والشري الجلدي، وحروق النار الجلدية .
6. تمنع أمراض المفاصل باحتوائها على مادة Glucosamine وهي مادة غراوية ضرورية لصحة المفاصل والعظم، وهي تساعد على إنتاج المواد الغضروفية Cartilage في العظام والمفاصل . ومادة Glucosamine تحتوي على مواد كبريتية تمنع امراض التهاب العظام Osteoarthritis .
7. تدر البول وتفتت الحصى والرمل.
8. تكافح أمراض الحنجرة والقصبة الهوائية ، تمنع السعال .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
اللفت 
Turnip 
؟  
اجزاء اللفت المستعملة 
الاصل اي الثمرة والبزر. 
استعمالات و فوائد اللفت الطبية 
الثمرة
- يدر البول، يفتت الحصى ، يمنع انحباس الماء بالجسم والتنفخ ( الاستسقاء).
- منشط للكبد ، يعالج اليرقان ، ويمنع امراض حصى المرارة.
- يعالج امراض الفقرات والحوض.
- يعالج ضعف البصر لما فيه من فيتامين أ ومشتقاته.
- مقشع يعالج امراض الرئة خاصة Bronchitis .
- ينفع لآلام النقرس.
- ينشط الدورة الدموية بالكلى مما يساعد على التخلص من اليوريك اسيد .
- منعِّظ، منشط قوي للطاقة الجنسية. 
عصير اللفت 
يعتني بالبشرة وينعمها، يمنع الكلف. 
زيت اللفت 
منشط للجسد ومقوي للبصر. 
طريقة استعمال اللفت 
- مكبوس بالماء والملح، مطبوخ مع شوربة الخضار سلقاً، عند القلي يعطي مذاقاً مراً لا يُنصح بذلك، ويؤكل محشواً باللحم أو باللحم والأرز.
- تغش المربيات باللفت حيث إنه لا طعم له ولا رائحة بالسلق.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الخبيزة البرية ، الخبازي ، الخباز
Mauve 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الخبازي 
الجذر ، الاوراق ، الازهار التي لم تتفتح 
موطن و تاريخ الخبيزه 
- جميع انحاء العالم، المستنقعات، الاراضي غير المزروعة.
- عرضها القدماء كطعام وكدواء وعلاج، يؤكل منها الرؤوس الغضة الطرية (طربون).
- أكلها الإغريق خصوصاً فيثاغورس والذي كان يعتبرها نباتاً مقدساً يهدئ الاعصاب ويزيل التوتر والشهوة، اما الامبراطور شارلمان فقد أمر بزرعها في حدائقه الامبراطورية لتزيينها.
- الرومان اعتبروها علاجاً لكل الامراض ومن هنا جاءت التسمية (Omnimorbia ). 
تركيبة الخبيزة 
لعاب النبات (Mucilage ) فيها نسبة عالية من مادة مهمة للنسيج الغضروفي في الجسم هي Glucosamine ومادة Authocyanin . 
استعمالات و فوائد الخبيزة الطبية 
1. يستعمل لآلام اللوزتين والرشح ( منقوع ) للغرغرة وللشرب، يعالج امراض الفم ( القالوع ) والتهابات الحنجرة.
2. يعالج امراض الصدر الصدر والسعال . مقشع يزيل البلغم، يزيل التهابات القصبات الهوائية، يعالج نوبات الربو.
3. مدر للبول، يفتت الحصى والرمل .
4. ملين للطبيعة ، يزيل القبوضة . ورقه يعالج القروح في الامعاء والشرج.
5. ورق الخبيزة يمنع الالتهابات الجلدية.
6. مغلي اوراق الخبيزة يستعمل كغسيل مهبلي لإزالة الاحتقان والالتهابات ويعالج امراض الرحم.
7. يخفف ويلطف امراض وآلام البطن والمغص.
8. فيه مادة لها خاصية مضادة للالتهابات الميكروبية والفطرية والفيروسية خاصة الالتهابات الجلدية والباكتيريا الموجودة على سطح الجلد، يكافح الخراجات والإنتانات.
9. يعالج الوتر النفسي واعتلال المزاج، مهدئ للأعصاب، يزيل البدانة الناتجة عن كثرة الطعام التي يسببها التوتر النفسي عند بعض المرضى.
10. ملطف للحساسية الجلدية والطفوح الجلدي، وعقص الحشرات.
11. يكافح أمراض اللثة والأسنان.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الذرة 
Corn 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الذرة 
البذور ، الشعر  
موطن و تاريخ الذرة 
- امريكا الجنوبية ، يزرع في امريكا الشمالية ، استراليا ، افريقيا ، الهند ، وحاليآ في فرنسا و حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط ، ويزرع في كل أنحاء العالم ، والموطن الاصلي هو المكسيك في امريكا الوسطى حيث كانت النبتة معروفة منذ آلاف السنين .
- جاءت هذه النبتة من الارض الجديدة مع كريستوفر كولومبوس و فرناند بيزار الذي حملها من البيرو ، زرعت في باديء الامر في اسبانيا وانتقلت بعدها إلى فرنسا .  
تركيب الذرة 
- ماء 10.2 % من وزنها
- مواد بروتينية 15.2 % Zein
- زيوت دهنية 3.8 % ( صفراء )
- مواد معدنية 0.9 %
- مواد نشوية
- سكر
- Gluten
- Dextrine
- الياف سيليلوزية
- Silica
- املاح معدنية : فوسفور ، مغنزيوم ، صوديوم ، بوتاسيوم  
استعمالات و فوائد الذرة الطبية 
- الذره مدر للبول ، مفتت للحصى والرمل ، يمنع الورم واحتباس الماء بالجسم ، منشط للجسم ، يمنع الالتهابات في المثانة البولية
- ملطف و منعم للجلد والبشرة
- يعالج الالام الروماتيزمية وغيرها مثل النقرس والتهابات المفاصل
- يسكن الغثيان والاستفراغ
- يرفع الكوليستول النافع HDL ويخفض الكوليسترول الضار LDL ، ويمنع تراكم الدهن بالجسم ، وجيد للذين يتبعون حمية لتخفيض الوزن كبديل للسمن الحيواني ( يمنع الترهل والبدانة )
- يوصف لمرضى القلب لمنع النوبات وانسداد الشرايين القلبية
- يمنع النزف
- يخفض مستوى السكر بالدم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
البازيلاء 
Peas 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في البازيلا 
الحبوب الخضراء او الجافة.  
تاريخ البازيلاء 
عُرفت منذ وقت قديم، وقد ظهرت في نقوش ورسوم المصريين القدماء، والبسلة تعتبر من الخضار الغنية بالبروتين، والتي تجفف وتمّون لاستعمالها في فترة الشتاء.  
تركيبة البازيلا  
• ماء 75% .
• مواد رغوية.
• زيوت نباتية 1.5 % .
• أملاح معدنية 3% خصوصاً الفوسفور والحديد.
• سكريات .
• فيتامينات A, B1, B2, B6, PP, D, C .
• تحتوي البسلة على مادة Purines وهي التي تسبب مرض النقرس في العظم (مرض المفاصل ) .  
استعمالات و فوائد البازيلاء الطبية 
1. تقوي البازيلا الدم وذلك بسبب وفرة الحديد وفيتامين B complex .
2. تنشط البازيلاء المعدة، تنشط عملية الهضم، تكثر الارياح والنفخة.
3. البازيلاء مغذٍ لما يحتويه من البروتين، يستعمله أهل الفكر وأهل الرياضة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
القرفة 
Cinnamon 
؟  
موطن القرفة 
- آسيا، تحديداً سيلان ، وينمو بوفرة في مالابار، وكوشين بالصين، سومطرة(أندونيسيا) والجزر الشرقية.
- يزرع في البرازيل، موريتز، الهند، جامايكا.
- ينمو بشكل أفضل في المناطق الرملية.
- تفضل نبتة القرفة الاماكن المغطاة، ذات المطر المستمر،والحرارة.
- إحتكر الهولنديون تجارة الإنتاج البري في العالم.
- البدء بزراعة أشجار القرفة، كان عام 1776م وذلك بسبب المعارضة الهولندية لزراعته خوفاً من أن يكون الصنف الزراعي ذا خصائص متدنية.
- تُزرع القرفة حالياً بشكل واسع، تنمو أشجار القرفة حتى تبلغ 20-30 قدماً طولاً.
- للقرفة رائحة عطرية طيبة، ولها نكهة حلوة وطيبة، إذا تم تقطيرها تعطي كمية قليلة من الزيت، ذات نكهة لذيذة.     
الاجزاء المستعملة في القرفة 
اللحاء  
تركيبة القرفة 
- لغاية 10% زيوت طيارة.
- Tannin وهو مادة قابضة.
- هلام.
- سكر.  
فوائد و استعمالات القرفة الطبية 
- مكرّع ومجّشئ وقابض Astringent .
- منشط للجسم وطاقاته، ذو مفعول موضعي خارجي أكثر منه عبر الفم.
- معقّم.
- يُستعمل كبودرة لصناعة "المغلي" .
- لديه خاصية الاختراق يدخل الى ما يسمى Cell tissue fluid . ويخترق الحواجز مثل الحاجز الدماغي Brain barrier . ويخترق الى الانسجة البعيدة والعميقة فيحّسن أداء الدواء.
- يوقف الغثيان والقيء، يخرج الارياح، يزيل النفخة.
- يعالج الاسهالات.
- يعالج النزيف الدموي.
- يعالج ويخفض مستوى السكر بالدم.
- ينشط الدورة الدموية بالكلى، يستعمله أصحاب الكلى الصناعية في غسيل دمائهم.
- يزيد طاقة الجسم والصحة والنشاط.
- يُستعمل في معالجة المرض المسمى Multiple sclerosis : اللويحي ويستعمل معه ( الطحينة، العصفر، زيت دوارالشمس، زيت الصويا ).
- يعالج خفقان وتسرع القلب.
- مهدئ للقلق، يزيل الهلوسة والوساوس ، يعالج اعتلال المزاج والإحباط.
- ينشط حركة الامعاء، ويكافح قبوضة المعدة.
- ينشط وظائف وعمل الكبد، يمنع الريقان وجميع أسبابه.
- يمنع ظهور البواسير.
- ينشط الدورة الدموية في الدماغ، يمنع الجلطات والفالج والرعاش.
- يزيل الدبغ الجلدية والكلف.
- ينشط الطاقة التناسلية عن طريق تحسين عملية الانتصاب عند الذكور.
- يعالج التقرحات والبثور الناتجة عن الفيروس المسمى Herpes simplex . وغيره من الاصناف.
- يعالج أمراض الرشح والزكام.
- يقوي حدية البصر بالاكتحال والشرب.
- يزيل أمراض الصدر والسعال ويقشع البلغم.
- مدر للبول. يفتت الحصى والرمل، يزيل الزلال من البول.
- مدر للطمث عند الفتيات.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العصفر 
Safflower 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في العصفر هي الازهار 
موطن و تاريخ العصفر لا يمت بأية صلة للزغفران، بالرغم من ان ازهار الزعفران لها نفس استعمالات العصفر، يزرع العصفر بكثرة في الهند، الصين وأجزاء أخرى من آسيا، وفي مصر وجنوب أوروبا، ولكن موطنه الاصلي غير معروف ( في الشرق الاوسط ) . 
يحتوي العصفر عل مادتين ملونتين، حمراء وصفراء، الحمراء أهم من الصفراء تستعمل عادة في دباغة الحرير، واللون الاحمر يمزج مع بودرة التلك، لصناعة ما يسمى بـــ ( rouge ) الذي يستعمل لصباغة شفاه النساء. 
يستعمل العصفر لغش الزعفران الباهظ الثمن، وذلك للتشابه بين الاثنين، يستخرج من البذر زيت مهم.     
استعمالات و فوائد العصفر الطبية : 
• يحتوي العصفر على Poly unsaturated fatty acids . وهي أحماض أمينية غير مشبعة، تحتوي على مادة تسمى Omega6 fatty acid ، وهذه المواد مهمة في تغذية وعلاج المرضى المصابين " بالتصلب اللويحي". وهو مرض يصيب النخاع الشوكي.
• يعالج قبوضة المعدة وملين طبيعي.
• خافض للحرارة.
• مخفض لمستوى الكوليسترول بالدم.
• يعالج أمراض الدورة الشهرية عند الاناث.
• يستعمل في الامراض التي تتميز بطفح جلدي، مثل الحصبة.
• يزيل الدبغ الجلدي الزائد الناتج عن تراكم كميات زائدة من الصبغة الجلدية، ويعالج الكلف والبهق.
• يعالج التهابات الفم " القالوع " .
• يعالج الفيروس المسمى Herpes simplex . والالتهابات التي يسببها.
• ينشط وظائف الكبد.   
العصفر يتوفر بشكل: 
شاي ، مستخلص ، كبسولات ، سائل .  
محظورات: 
- يجب عدم استعمال العصفر مع الادوية التي تؤثر على مناعة الجسم وخاصة بعد عمليات زراعة الاعضاء.
- يجب عدم استعمال العصفر في فترة التلقيح للأطفال ( التطعيم ).
- يجب عدم استعمال العصفر بكثرة للأمهات المرضعات والحوامل.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الجبنة 
Cheese 
؟  
الجبن أحد أهم مشتقات الحليب وحالة وجودة الجبن تتبع حالة الحليب المحضر منه الجبن.
وتجميد الحليب ليتحول الى جبنة يكون بإضافة مواد أنزيمية الى الحليب، حيث تعمل هذه الأخيرة على ترسيب الجبنة بينما يبقى الماء وحده، وهذه الأنزيمات يأخذها الانسان من معدة الحيوانات المذبوحة في المسالخ، وهذه الانزيمات تكون موجودة في معدة الأبقار والأغنام، وتستعملها لكي تخثر الحليب قبل عملية الهضم، ويقوم الانسان بهذه العملية(الترسيب) خارج جسم الحيوان والانسان. 
هنالك أنواع كثيرة ومشتقات للجبن، ويحصي الفرنسيون أكثر من 365 نوعاً في بلادهم، أي لتذوق تشكلية الجبنة في حال أراد المرء أن يأكل كل يوم نوعاً من أنواع الجبن الفرنسي، يلزمه أكثر من سنة! 
يعتبر الجبن مادة غذائية أكثر ملائمة للبلاد الباردة مثل الغرب، وعلى عكسه يكون اللبن الرائب غذائاً أكثر ملائمة للبلاد الحارة مثل بلادنا.
ويضاف للجبن عند تحضيره الملح، وقد يُنقع بالماء والملح لمنع تفككه وتحلله ولمنع الجراثيم من إفساده، وهنالك نوع آخر من الجبن لا يحتاج الى ماء يكون جافاً ويُضاف اليه الملح.
يمنع جفاف الجبن وخلّوه من الماء الجراثيم من التكاثر،ويعمل نفس العمل مادة ملح الطعام NACI الذي يُضاف الى الجبنة للحفظ ولتحسين الطعم والمذاق. 
هنالك وسائل بديلة عن الانزيمات تسبب ترسب الحليب الى مادة الجبن، والماء، مثل إضافة ماء اللبن الرائب الذي يسمى (المصل) وهو ذو حموضة تعمل على تخثر مواد الحليب ونقصان الماء عنه.     
تركيب الجبنة 
يعتبر الجبن مصدراً مهماً للكالسيوم الذي يحتاجه الجسم يومياً، ولكي يستعمل الجسم الكالسيوم يحتاج الفوسفور. وهناك علاقة وثيقة في امتصاص واستعمال الجسم للكالسيوم والفوسفور ولا غنا للواحد عن الآخر،ويلعب الفيتامين D دوراً مهماً أيضاً في استعمال وامتصاص الجسم للكالسيوم والفوسفور. 
وتعتبر الجبنة مصدراً رئيسياً للكالسيوم والفوسفور والفيتامينات ويحتوي الجبن على كميات عالية من فيتامين A وعلى كميات أقل من فيتامينD وهو يثّبت الكالسيوم في العظام.
يحتوي الجبن على فيتامينات B المركبة منها فيتامينات B12,B2,B6 وفيتامين PP,E,H  
استعمالات و فوائد الجبن الطبية 
- يمنع آفات الجلد والأنسجة بداخل الرئة بواسطة فيتامين A.
- يقوي النظر عبر تجديده للأصباغ داخل العين والشبكية بواسطة فيتامين A .
- يمنع التهابات الانسجة والأغشية بداخل المثانة.
- يغذي العظم بالكالسيوم والفوسفور والفيتامينات لتقوية العظام وصيانتها، ويعطي الجبن فيتامين B12 الذي يغذي مخ العظام.
- يلعب فيتامين B12 دوراً مهماً في تجديد خلايا الدم الحمراء المنتجة في داخل العظام.
- يقوي فيتامين B12 خلايا الأعصاب والعصبونات (امتدادات الخلايا العصبية).
- يقوي فيتامين H الشعر ويبعد الشيب عن الشعر ويحافظ على نضارة الشعر وحيويته وليونته.
- يمتص الجبن الفائض من الأسيد والحموضة الزائدة من المعدة.
- يزيد وزن الجسم.
- الجبن الطازج مثل اللبن مريح للأعصاب والمزاج والنفسية.
- يعالج الالتهابات والقروح داخل الأمعاء.
- الجبن مثل الحليب يقوي الباه (الجماع) 
محاذير : 
يُنصح الأشخاص المعرّضون لتشكيل حصيات في الكلى تجنب تناول منتجات الالبان كالجبنة والزبدة أو التقليل منها.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
اللوز 
Almond 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في اللوز 
الثمرة، الزيت.  
موطن و تاريخ اللوز 
آسيوي وخصوصأ في بلاد حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط، خصوصاً المناطق التي تمتد بين روسيا 
وتركيا واليونان وسوريا ولبنان.
دخل اللوز الى أوروبا عبر اليونان في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد.  
تركيب اللوز 
اللوز الحلو غني بالزيوت الحمضية الدهنية النباتية غير المشبعة، والبروتين، والسكر، يحتوي على 
فيتامينات A، B1، B2، PP، B5، B6، أملاح معدنية ومعادن مثل فوسفور، بوتاسيوم، 
ماغنزيوم، كالسيوم، كبريت، صوديوم، حديد.
لب اللوز يحتوي على الفوسفور الطبيعي، لذلك يعتبر مهماً جداً للأعصاب ونشاط الدماغ، وعلاجه من 
أمراضه. 
اللوز المر يحتوي على مواد سامة هو "حامض السيانيد" ، بحيث إن تناول 10حبات تحدث 
مضاعفات خطيرة، يموت الإنسان الذي يتناول السيانيد بشكل سريع، وتصدر عنه صرخة قوية مميزة 
تسمى:" صرخة السيانيد "، يستعمل عملاء المخابرات كبسولات السيانيد للانتحار عند اكتشاف 
أمرهم في بلدان معادية، يموت الانسان بسببها في بضع ثوان.  
استعمالات و فوائد اللوز الطبية 
- مسهل للطبيعة.
- يغذي الطبقات المختلفة من الجلد وينعم البشرة الجافة، يزيل تحريض الجلد وتآكله، يعالج كثيراً من 
أمراض الجلد وتشقق ونشاف اليدين والرجلين.
- يعالج الحروق من الدرجة الأولى.
- يستعمل حليب اللوز(لوز مسحوق، سكر، ماء)، لأمراض الصدر والسعال المزمن والربو.
- حليب اللوز يعالج تهيج الجهاز الهضمي عبر ترسيب اللوز المسحوق فوق المناطق المهيجة، ويمنع 
احتكاك الطعام والفضلات بها.
- يعالج أمراض المسالك البولية، يفتت الحصى والرمل. يكافح التهابات الكلى.
- المعادن خصوصاً( الفوسفور)، والزيوت الحمضية غير المشبعة تهدئ الأعصاب، وتنشط الدماغ 
ووظائفه، وتمنع أمراض النشاف والانسداد والجلطات (الفالج)، والرعاش الباركنسوني.
- ينشط الطاقة الجنسية، ويزيد في تعداد النطف المنوية( يكافح العقم).
- يعالج الامراض العصبية والاوجاع.
- يمنع فقر الدم بواسطة فيتامينات B المركبة، والحديد والمعادن.
- يحمص اللوز ويضاف الى القهوة، فيخفف نسبة الكافيين، ويمكن استعماله كبديل كلي للبن والقهوة.
- يكافح الديدان المعوية .
- قشر اللوز المغلي يكافح الرشح والتهابات الحلقوم والسعال.
- هناك دراسة حديثة تشير الى زيت اللوز كمانع لأمراض القلب.
- تفيد دراسات بأن زيت اللوز إذا استُعمل بدلاً من الدهون يخفض مستوى الكوليسترول بالدم، ومفعوله 
يكون أقوى من زيت الزيتون.
- يمنع تشنج العضلات ويرخيها، ويستعمل في علاج الفقرات، تدخل أنواع اللوز في صناعة بعض 
الأدوية المستعملة في علاج تشنج العضلات مثل البرقة، وعلاج أمراض الفقرات.
- اللوز مع الماء موضعياً وعبر الفم يخفف من أمراض الحساسية خصوصاً الشري.
- اللوز يكافح الصداع موضعياً وعبر الفم.
- اللوز يقوي البصر ، ويمنع قصور النظر والعشى الليلي، عبر فيتامين A الذي يحتويه.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الكاجو
Cashew Nuts
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الكاجو : 
الحبة وهي تشبه شكل الكلية 
موطن الكاجو : 
الهند ، باكستان ، ايران ، افريقيا ، جامايكا ، غرب الانديز ، امريكا الاستوائية 
تركيب الكاجو : 
- الدهون 63 غرام
- دهون مشبعة 13 غرام و دهون غير مشبعة 50 غرام
- كوليسترول صفر ملغرام
- صوديوم 22 ملغرام
- النشويات 54 غرامآ
- الياف 4 غرامات
- بروتين 21 غرام
- حديد 46%
- كالسيوم 6%
- فوسفور + زنك + مغنيزيوم + اسيد اناكرديك
- كردول
- فيتامين E ، D ، A 
استعمالات و فوائد الكاجو الطبية : 
- يمتص حامض ( اسيد ) المعدة ، ويعالج القرحات المعدية والمعوية
- ينشط الطاقة الجنسية عند الرجل لاحتوائه على الزنك
- مخفض لطيف لمستوى السكر بالدم عند المصابين بمرض السكري في الدم
- وضع الزيت موضعيآ يعالج الثآليل ، الفطر الجلدي ، القرحات السرطانية (يجب استعمال الزيت بحذر وتحت اشراف طبيب )
- الحديد الموجود في الكاجو يكافح ضعف الدم الناتج عن نقص الحديد ، كما هو ضروري لنشاط الانزيمات الموجودة داخل الجسم
- المغنيزيوم يعطي الطاقة ويساعد نمو العظام ، كما هو ضروري لنشاط الاعصاب والدماغ
- الفوسفور ضروري لنمو العظم والاسنان ، ونشاط الدماغ و الأعصاب
- الزنك ضروري للهضم والاستقلاب
- السيلينيوم له تاثير مضاد للأكسدة يمنع السرطانات ويمنع الجلطات وامراض القلب وسكتات الدماغ
- الكاجو مصدر للبروتينات
- تحتوي على القليل من الدهن المشبع ( 13 غرامآ ) والكثير من الدهون غير المشبعة ( 50 غرامآ ) وهي ضرورية لنشاط الأنسجة والخلايا ، ولانتاج الطاقة ، ونشاط الاعصاب والدماغ ، وهو لا يحتوي على كوليسترول ، ويمكن استعماله بحكمة كمخفض للكوليستيرول بالدم
- الفيتامينات A ، D ، E تعمل مضادات للأكسدة والسرطانات وتزيد من مناعة الجسم
- يعتبر فاتح للشهية ، ومقوي جيد للاعصاب ، ومنشط ، ويبني العضلات والجسم ، ويتميز بنكهة رائعة
- المركبات الكيميائية في الكاجو تكافح فصائل البكتيريا Gram positive ( التي تتلون باللون الاحمر بعد صبغها بصبغة Gram ) المسؤولة عن تسوس الاسنان ، وتعالج الاصابة بالتهابات حب الشباب ، والبرص ، وهذه الزيوت موجودة في لب الكاجو وفي قشرة الكاجو

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الأناناس 
Pine Apple 
؟  
الاجزاء المستعملة في الاناناس : 
الثمرة 
موطن الاناناس : 
مناطق خط الاستواء ، امريكا الوسطى والجنوبية ، بعض الجزء مثل هاواي وتايلند 
تاريخ الاناناس : 
لم يصل إلينا تاريخ واضح ، حيث إنه كان بعيدآ عن أوروبا و آسيا ، وهي المناطق التي تهتم بتاريخ المزروعات 
تركيب الاناناس : 
- ماء
- سكريات
- فيتامنيات خصوصآ C، A، B
- املاح معدنية ، مثل البوتاسيوم ، الصوديوم ، الفلور
- خمائر البروملين 
استعمالات و فوائد الاناناس : 
- خمائر الاناناس كانت تستعمل في علاج الحروق وعقص الهوام ، ولكن هذ الخاصة لم تثبت فعاليتها ، وحاليآ يستعمل في صناعة الاغذية كفاكهة لذيذة ، وكمادة تستعمل لتطرية اللحم القاسي
- يكافح الرشح وعواضه بسب احتوائه على الفيتامينات وخصوصآ فيتامين C
- يكسر العطش والحر في الصيف وبسبب كثرة الماء في تركيبه فإنه يمنع ضربات الشمس
- يدر البول ، ويمنع تشكل الرمل والحصى في الكلى والمثانة والمجاري البولية كلها
- يستعمل من قبل من يتبع حمية لانه لا يحتوي على سكريات بشكل عال ، ولأنه مدر للبول ، ويقذف السوائل الزائدة خارج الجسم
- يمنع تراكم الدهون داخل الأوعية الدموية خصوصآ الشرايين، لذلك يمنع تصلب الشرايين
- يسّهل هضم الطعام ويمنع قبوضة المعدة
- ينشط وظائف الكبد ويكافح اليرقان
- عبر الانزيمات التي يحتويها البروملين، يمنع الاورام وانتفاخ الانسجة والتهابها وهنالك ادوية كثيرة تحتوي هذه الانزيمات تحت اسماء تجارية لشركات ادوية كثيرة
- يكافح القروح والحروق
- باحتوائه على مادة الفلوريد يمنع التسوس الاسنان ويفضل أن يعطى إلى الاطفال خلال مرحلة النمو لحماية اسنانهم واللثة 
مضار الاناناس وآثاره الجانبية : 
إن أكل الاناناس بكثرة يؤدي إلى :- 
- اضطرابات في الجهاز الهضمي مثل ، اسهال معوي ، غثيان ، قيء
- طفوح جلدية
- بثور في اطراف الشفتين والفم
- انقباض في عضلات الرحم مما يسبب الاجهاض 
تفاعل الاناناس مع الادوية : 
يفضل عدم اكل الاناناس عند مرضى ضغط الدم الذي يستعملون :-
- ادوية الضغط
- مميعات الدم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الحناء - الحنة 
Henna 
؟  
الحناء أو الحنة شجرة معمرة متساقطة الاوراق، من موسم لآخر قد يصل علوها أحيانآ إلى زهاء سبعة أمتار ، موطنها الأصلي مصر القديمة وبلاد فارس .
الحناء من النباتات التى كثر استعمالها عند قدماء المصريين ، ويوجد منها اصناف كثيرة مثل البلدى ، الشامي ، البغدادي ، الشائكة ..
و الحناء البلدي هى أغنى الانواع بالمواد الملونة .
وتحتوى الحناء على المادة القابضة المعروفة باسم " الثانين " 
اوراق النبات تشبه في شكلها أوراق الزيتون لكنها اكثر منها طولا إذ يبلغ طولها من 2 – 3 سم وعرضها 1 – 2 سم و لونها اخضر مع بنى 
تتميز الأوراق باحتوائها على نسب عالية من المواد الملونة ومواد تينينيه ولوزون ومواد صمغية ، و تجمع هذه الأوراق ثم تجفف وتطحن وتباع كمسحوق بالصورة التى نعرفها . 
وروي أن الحنة شجرة من الجنة ، وإن أول من تحنّت بها هي السيدة " هاجر " زوجة سيدنا ابراهيم وأم اسماعيل عليهما السلام ، فعندما كانت تجمع الحصى ، حتى لا يتسرب الماء الذي نبع لإسماعيل ، أخذت يدها تتشقق ، وعندما دبت الحياة في مكان معيشتها مع ابنها إسماعيل جاء أناس من العرب ودلوها على وجود شجرى الحناء وحملوا لها منها وريقات طحنتها وخضبت بها يدها ، فشفيت والتأمت جروحها . 
ترتبط الحناء عند المسلمين بجانب من الفكر الديني ، فإستعمالها سنّة ، وإن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قد شجّع على استعمال الحناء للزينة والعلاج ، ومن أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما شكا إليه أحد وجعآ في رأسه إلا قال له " احتجم " وما شكا إليه أحج وجعآ في رجليه إلا قال له " اختضب بالحناء " ، وكان إذا صدع غلق رأسه بالحناء وهو يقول : " إنه نافع بإذن الله من الصداع " ( رواه ابن ماجه في سننه ) . 
وذكر ابن القين في فوائد الحناء : " ومن منافع الحناء أنه محلل نافع من حرق الناء وفيه قوة موافقة للعصب إذا ضمد به ، وينفع إذا مضغ من قروح الفم " . 
يقول ابن سينا في القانون في الطب " إنه نبات ينفع لأوجاع العصب ، ويدخل في مراهم الفالج والتمدد ، ودهنه يلين الأعصاب وينفع من كسر العظام، يطلى على الجبهة مع الخل للصداع ، وفي قروح الفم ، موافق لأوجاع الرحم " ‏.   
فوائد الحناء أو الحنة : 
للحناء عديد من الفوائد :
- الرأس والشعر :
أ‌- تخفف حرارة الرأس ، وتنقي فورة الشعر من الميكروبات والطفيليات ، ومن الافرازات الزائدة من الدهون
ب‌- تفيد في علاج القشرة والتهابات فروة الرأس
ت‌- تقلل من افراز العرق
ث‌- تغذي الشعر وتكسبه حيوية وقوة
ج‌- تعتبر أفضل وسيلة لصبغ الشعر لاحتوائها على مادة لونية طبيعية تخترق الشعرة وتصبغها تمامآ دون أن تلحق أي أضرار جانبية . 
- الايدي والاقدام :
أ‌- يقضي معجون الحناء على الطفيليات التي تسبب الحساسية ، سواء بين اصابع الارجل أو ثنايا الجسم ، فهي تقضي على فطر التينا الذي يصيب الاقدام وبين الاصابع
ب‌- تمنع المواد القابضة المتوفرة في الحناء تشقق الجلد وتمدده بالصلابة والحيوية 
- فوائد عامة :
أ‌- يمتاز نبات الحناء بأن جميع أجزائه ذات فائدة صحية حيث يقال أن لحاء الشجرة بعد غليه يفيد في علاج الدوسنتاريا الاميبية
ب‌- يستخلص من أزهار الحناء " عطر التمر حنة " وهو عطر عربي شهير
ت‌- تستخدم ثمرة نبات الحناء المغلية في علاج متاعب الدورة الشهرية وأوجاع البطن وتفيد في علاج آلام الظهر .
ث‌- يستخدم الحناء في علاج الجروح والتئامها
ج‌- محلل نافع من حرق النار
ح‌- فيها تنفع إذا مضغت من قروح الفم
خ‌- تستخدم في علاج السرطان كما جاء في كتاب " الخالصي "
د‌- تستخدم في التحنيط لاحتوائها على مادة مطهرة تقتل الفطريات
ذ‌- تستخدم في الترطيب والتنظيف والتطهير 
وقد أخذت شركات التجميل تدرك أهمية الحناء في صناعتها، فبدأت تستخدمه في تركيب أنواع مختلفة من الشامبو ، ومنظفات البشرة ، وكريمات لمعالجة تشققات البشرة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الزعرور الشائك ، زعرور الاودية ، زعرور بلدي  
Hawthorn 
؟  
اشجار من فصيلة الورديات ، وهي أشجار حرجية متوسطة الحجم تعلو 8 متر ، فروعها تنتهي بشوك ، اوراقها مجنحة وصلبة كالجلد ، تزهر ازهار بيضاء ، أوراق الطلع فيها وردية أو حمراء ، أثمارها كروية حمراء تحوي كل منها 2 – 3 نواة .
تنبت اشجار الزعرور في أسيجة الأشجار والغابات الصغيرة وفي الأقاليم المعتدلة .
تستغرق البذور 18 شهرآ لكي تنتش ، لكن الاشجار تزرع عادة من الفسائل .
تحصد الاطراف العليا المزهرة في أواخر الربيع ، والعنبات في أواخر الصيف وأوائل الخريف . 
الزعرور نبتة ذات قيمة طيبة عظيمة ، كانت تعرف في القرون الوسطى كرمز للأمل وتؤخذ لكثير من العلل ، واليوم تستخدم بشكل رئيسي لاضطرابات القلب ودوران الدم ، وبخاصة للذبحة ، ويعتبرها العشّابون غذاء للقلب ، وهي تزيد تدفق الدم إلى عضلات القلب وتعيد الخفقان السوي إلى القلب ، وقد أثبتت الابحاث الحديثة صحة هذه الاستخدامات .  
 مستحلب الزعرور : 
يستعمل مستحلب أو صبغة ازهار الزعرور الشائك أو أثماره علاجآ لأمراض القلب المتوسطة الشدة ، وما يرافقها من اعراض مرضية كالذبحة الصدرية وتصلب الشرايين ، وتزايد ضغط الدم و الدوار ( الدوار ) و طنين الاذنين و الارق ، وكذلك للاعراض المشابهة لها في سن اليأس . 
تجهيز مستحلب الزعرور : 
توضع ملعقة صغيرة من أزهار الزعرور في قدح من الماء الساخن لدرجة الغليان ، ويؤخذ هذا المستحلب مرتين أو ثلا ث مرات في اليوم لمدة عشرين يومآ في الشهر بعد الأكل . 
مغلي الاطراف المزهرة مفيد لاضطرابات الدورة الدموية . 
صبغة الاطراف المزهرة أو العنبات هي أكثر مستحضرات النبات استخدامآ ، ويحضر النقيع من الأزهار أو الأوراق ، وهو يساعد في إرجاع ضغط الدم إلى مستواه السويّ . 
 المكونات الرئيسية للزعرور : 
فلافونيات حيوية ( روتين ، كويرسيتين ) ثلاثيات التربينوييد ، غليكوزيدات مولّدة للسيانوجين ، أمينات ( ثلاثي امين في الازهار فقط )، كومارينات ، حموض التنّيك . 
 الافعال الرئيسية لـ الزعرور : 
مقوّ للقلب ، يوسع الاوعية الدموية ، مرخّ ، مزيل للسموم . 
- الفلافونيات الحيوية : خضع الزعرور لأبحاث كثيرة إلى حد ما ، وتعود فائدته الطبية الرئيسية إلى محتواه من الفلافونيات الحيويه ، فهذه المكونات ترخي الشرايين التاجية ، وذلك يزيد من تدفق الدم إلى عضلات القلب ويخفض القلب اعراض الذبحة ، و الفلافونيات الحيوية مضادة قوية للتأكسد ، مما يساعد في تجنب تنكس الاوعية الدموية .
- عشبة قلبية : أثبتت عدة تجارب قيمة الزعرور في معالجة قصور القلب المزمن ، وبالأخص التجربة التي اجريت سنة 1994 في ألمانيا والتي بيّنت أن الزعرور يحسّن سرعة دقات القلب و يخفض ضغط الدم .
- تاريخيآ : استخدم الزعرور تقليديآ في أوروبا من اجل الكلى وحصى المثانة وكمدرّ للبول ، ويرجع استخدامه الحالي للمشكلات الدورانية والقلبية إلى طبيب إيرلندي بدأ استخدامه بنجاح على مرضاه من أجل مثل هذه الحالات في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر .
- علاج للقلب : يستخدم الزعرور اليوم لعلاج الذبحة و مرض الشريان التاجي ، كما أنه مفيد لقصور القلب الاحتقاني المعتدل و ضربات القلب غير المنتظمة ، وهو يعمل بشكل ناجح ، لكنه يتطلب عدة أشهر ليعطي نتائج ملحوظة ، وعلى غرار أعشاب أخرى يعمل الزعرور بالتناغم مع العمليات الفيزيولوجية للجسم ومن ثم يستغرق حدوث التغيّر بعض الوقت
- ضغط الدم : الزعرور علاج قيّم لفرط ضغط الدم ، وأيضآ يرفع ضغط الدم المنخفض ، فقد وجد العشابون الذين يستخدمون الزعرور أنه يعيد ضغط الدم إلى حالته السوية
- الذاكرة الضعيفة : يؤخذ الزعرور ممزوجآ مع الجنكة Ginko biloba لتقوية الذاكرة الضعيفة ، وهو يعمل بتحسين دوران الدم ضمن الرأس ، ومن ثم يزيد كمية الاكسجين في الدم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
البصل   
Onion 
؟  
احتل البصل من الزمان القديم مكانة بين الاغذية المهمة ، وقد عرفه قدماء المصريين وقدسوه وكانوا يقسمون به أغلظ الأيمان ، وخلدوا اسمه في كتاباتهم على جدران الاهرامات و المعابد و القراطيس الطبية على اوراق البردي ، حيث سجلت وصفات كثيرة عنه كانوا يستعملونها في علاج أمراضهم 
ووضع الاطباء والكهنة الفراعنة البصل على رأس قوائم الأغذية المقوية التي كانت توزع على العمال الذين اشتغلوا في بناء المعابد و الأهرامات ، كما وصفوه مقويآ ومغذيآ ومشهيآ ومنقيآ للدم ومدرآ للبول . 
وقدسه اليونانيون ووصفه أطباؤهم لعدة أمراض ، واستعملوا البصل الطازج منبهآ لإفاقة المغمى عليه بشم رائحته وأبخرته المنبهة للقلب و المنشطة للتنفس و الدورة الدموية 
يعرف البصل علميآ Allium Cepa ، وينتمي للفصيلة الزنبقية
يحتوي البصل على زيت طيار مكون من مواد عضوية كبريتية أهمها كبريتات الأليل التي تتكون بفعل انزيم ألينيز، كما يحتوي على بروتينات و سكريات وبعض المعادن وآثار من الفيتامينات منها فيتامين A وC 
أشاد الطب القديم بفوائد البصل ، فنصح بأكله نيئآ أو مطبوخآ لينفع من ضرر المياه الملوثة ويحمر الوجه ويدفع ضرر التلوث و السموم ويقوي المعدة و الباه ويلطف البلغم ويفتح السدد ويطرد الغازات ويصفي العفونة في الامعاء ويلين المعدة ويشفي من داء الثعلبة ، والمشوي منه صالحآ للاستعمال
كما يفيد البصل بشفاء حشرجة الصدر وينفع وجع الظهر و الورك ، وماؤه إذا كتحل به مع العسل الابيض نافع من ضعف البصر والماء النازل من العين ، وإذا قطر في الأذن نفع من ثقل السمع و الطنين وسيلان القيح 
البصل يحافظ على بشرة الجلد ، مقوي لبصيلات الشعر ، ومنفث ومهيج وينشط حركة الامعاء مما يجعله مفيدآ للامساك ، ومنشطآ للرحم ويقوي ضربات القلب وينشط الدورة الدموية ، وله صفات هرمونية يحفظ بها نسبة السكر في الدم ، وتناول البصل يساعد على الوقاية من جلطات الدم ، حيث أن البصل يزيد من سيولة الدم ويخفف الإصابة من تصلب الشرايين، حيث أنه يمنع ترسيب الكوليسترول على جدران الاوعية الدموية   
لا تختلف أهمية البصل باختلاف طرق تناوله واستعماله سواء كان مسلوقآ أو مشويآ أو مقليآ أو طازجآ 
يحتوي البصل على مواد غليكوسيدية أهمها : سيلارين أ ، و سيلارين ب ، وهاتين المادتين يرجع إليهما مفعول النبات في علاج أمراض القلب ، فهما مقويتان للقلب ، وتساعدان على تحسين وتنظيم ضرباته
كما يحتوي البصل على فيتامين C المضاد للتعفن والاكسدة والمنشط، بالاضافة إلى الهرمونات الجنسية المقوية للرجال
ويحتوي البصل على مادة الكلوكنين (وهي تشبه الانسولين) الذي يضبط نسبة السكر في الدم ، لذا فالبصل من الادوية المفيدة لمرضى السكر ، ويستعمل في حالات الاستسقاء (زيادة الماء في البطن) وتورم الساقين وانتفاخ البطن وبعض الامراض التي تصيب القلب بسبب الخمائر الموجودة به، وهذه الخمائر تتأثر بالحرارة لذلك يفضل أن يؤكل البصل نيئآ لإستخلاص أكبر فائدة وفعالية، والبصل يفيد البروستات 
يحذر من استعمال البصل بعد تخزينه مقطعآ ، لأنه يتأكسد وتتكون منه مادة سامة ، لذلك يجب ألا يستعمل البصل المقطع المخزن 
يقول العلماء الباحثون أن البصل يحتوي على كمية وافرة من المواد الفعالة التي تفوق في تأثيرها كثيرآ من المضادات الحيوية التي تفتك بالجراثيم، ولذلك يستعمله الروس على نطاق واسع لمقاومة امراض البرد والانفلونزا في شتائهم القارص كطب شعبي ناجح قليل التكاليف ومضمون النتائج ومتوفر في كل الاوقات والامكنة 
تفيد خلاصة البصل الطازجة في تصلب الشرايين ومرض السكر ، وله قوة شفائية عالية في حالة تضخم البروستات واشتداد اعراضها، وتناول البصل نيئآ يساعد على إدرار البول ، وبفصل الخمائر التي فيه فإنه هاضم جيد وفاتح للشهية وهو غذاء جيد غني لذوي المعدة القوية وبخاصة إذا أخذ مع الخبز الكامل والجبن 
أشار بعض المهتمين إلى أن للبصل دورآ في معالجة السرطان ، وذلك عن طريق أخذ قشرة البصل بعد تجفيفها جيدآ في الشمس ، ثم تطحن القشور المجففة مع قدرها وزنآ من لحاء البلوط ، ثم يتم عجنها مع العسل ، وتؤخذ ملعقة من هذا المزيج بعد كل وجبة طعام مذابة في عصير الجزر يوميآ لمدة شهر، وبعد ذلك يستنشق بخار البصل قبل النوم لمدة شهر أيضآ 
يوصي الاطباء بألاّ يخلو طعام المصابين بالسرطان من البصل في جميع الوجبات ، كما أن أكل البصل الغض يساعد على تطهير الجسم ويعيق نمو الجراثيم بأنواعها وينشط دوران الدم وينشط الجهاز المناعي في الجسم ويجعله في حالة نشطة ضد الجراثيم و الفيروسات التي تضعف مناعة الجسم 
يستعمل البصل من الخارج بعد فرمه وتسخينه خفيفآ ثم يعمل منه لبخة توضع فوق الصدر لمعالجة السعال الديكي أو فوق الصدر و الظهر لمعالجة إلتهاب الرئة أو فوق موضع الكي لمعالجة انحباس البول أو حول الرقبة وفوق الحنجرة لمعالجة احتباس الصوت، وفوق الدمامل للاسراع في ستويتها وشفائها .
وتعمل اللبخة بتغطية الموضع المراد معالجته بمفروم البصل الساخن وتغطية هذه وتثبيتها بقطعة من قماش كتاني ثم قماش صوفي يحفظ الحرارة ، وتجدد اللبخة عند اللزوم بعد 12 ساعة
كما تدلك فروة الرأس بعصير البصل لمعالجة سقوط الشعر ، كما يستعمل دهان لمعالجة آلام القدمين الناتجة عن ضغط الحذاء الضيق ، ويعمل المرهم بمزج العصير الطازج للبصل بزيت الزيتون
كما يعالج القروح النتنة بتلبيخها بمزيج من البصل المهروس وزيت الزيتون
ويستعمل البصل كطارد للديدان المعوية عند الاطفال بنقع بعض شرائح من البصل الغض مع قليل من الماء طيلة الليل ويصفى في الصباح ويعطى للطفل بعد تحليته بالعسل ويستمر ذلك يوميآ إلى أن يتم طرد الديدان من الأمعاء
ويعالج البصل السعال عند الاطفال بجرعات صغيرة ومتعددة (ملعقة صغيرة) من البصل المطبوخ بالعسل
وتعالج نوبات الربو بإعطاء ملعقة صغيرة كل ثلاث ساعات من مزيج البصل مع العسل بأجزاء متساوية 
تستعمل شرائح البصل في علاج الكالو ( عين السمكة ) من القدم وذلك بتثبيت الشرائح حول مكان الكالو من المساء حتى الصباح وتكرر العملية إلى أن يتم نزع الكالو من القدم في حمام بالماء الساخن والصابون 
يستعمل البصل إذا دق وسخن مع زيت الزيتون في علاج تشقق حلمة الثدي والخراجات والبواسير ، كما إن أكل البصل مفيد للجلد ومقو للشعر
أما رائحة البصل فيزيلها مضغ النعناع أو البقدونس الأخشر 
لمعالجة تورم الاصابع في الشتاء توضع لبخة من البصل الساخن على اليد أو القدم وتدن بزيت الزيتون مع التدليك 
في حالة الاكزيما ، يؤخذ عصير البصل ومثله من الزعتر البري ، ويصنع كريم من هذا الخليط ويدهن به بعد مسح المكان المصاب بمحلول خل مخفف ، ويكرر ذلك يوميآ مع الحمية من مثيرات الحساسية والاكثار من أكل الخضار والفواكه 
لمعالجة امراض الكلى والحصى ، تؤخذ بصلة دون أن تقشر ويحشى فيها طحين نوى البلح بعد تحميصه كالبن ، ثم تؤكل مرة يوميآ لمدة أسبوع ، وهذا يقضي على الالتهابات الكلوية ويطرد الحصى والاملاح المعدنية 
بالنسبة للسكري ، تؤكل بصلة يوميآ ، ويساعد في ذلك أكل جزء من نبات الكرنب ( الملفوف )  
بالنسبة للمصابين بالشقيقة، فيؤخذ كوب عصير بصل توضع فيه عشبة السرخس المذكر بلا عسل حتى تتشبع ، ثم توضع في قطعة من الشاش ، وتوضع بعد التصفية على الشقيقة لمدة خمس دقائق ، ثم تحفظ في الثلاجة ويكرر ذلك حتى زوال الشقيقة 
أوضحت دراسة أعدها باحثون في جامعة هارفارد أن تناول بصلة واحدة في اليوم تقي من مخاطر الاصابة بأمراض القلب والشرايين ، نظرآ لإحتواء البصل على عناصر تمنع تجلط الدم 
واليسين الذي يحويه البصل هو العامل المضاد لنمو الفطريات وهو مضاد حيوي 
تصف كتب الطب الشعبي البصل بأنه يقوي الشهية ، ويذهب اليرقان ، ويدر البول ، ويفتت الحصى ، وماؤه يقطع الدمعة والحكة والجرب ، ومع الخل يفيد الشهوة الجنسية ، وإذا شوي ودهن بالسمن أو درس بالسمن أذهب الباسور بشكل دهون ، وإذا دلك به البدن حسن اللون ونقى الجلد ، وعصارة البصل تنقي الأذن والسمع ، والبصل يقضي على الإنفلونزا إذا أعطي في بدايتها أو يضعف من قوتها
ولأمراض العيون يستعمل البصل أيضآ ، وذلك بمزج مقدراين متساويين من عصير البصل والعسل ، حيث يقطر من المزيج في العين صباحآ ومساءآ ، ويفيد هذا في معالجة الماء الأبيض في العين
ويوصف البصل في حالات الإمساك و المغص الكلوي ، وذلك ببشر بصلة في لبن ثم يشرب ، أما بالنسبة للمغص الكلوي فتشرب ملعقة بصل وملعقة خل ممزوجتين ، فينتهي المغص خلال دقائق 
قال داود الانطاكي عن البصل ، أنه يفتح السدد ويقوي الشهية عند الرجل والمرأة ويذهب اليرقان ويفتت الحصى ، وماؤه ينفع الدماغ سعوطآ ويقطع الكحة والجرب ، وأكله مشويآ يرطب الارحام 
وقال ابن البيطار عن البصل ، أنه فاتح لشهوة الطعام وملطف ومعطش وملين للبطن ، وإذا طبخ كان أشد إدرارآ للبول ، ويزيد في الباه إن أكل مسلوقآ 
قال ابن سينا في القانون عن البصل ، بذره يذهب البهق ويدلك به حول موضع داء الثعلبة فينفع جدآ وهو بالملح يقلل الثآليل وماؤه ينفع الجروح الوسخة ، وإذا سعط بمائه نقى الرأس وينقط في الأذن لثقل الرأس والطنين والقيح في الأذنين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
القرنفل ، القرنفول
Clove 
؟  
شجرة القرنفل شجرة دائمة الاخضرار ذات شكل هرمي تعلو 15 مترآ ، ولها رائحة عطرية قوية
القرنفل هو براعم الازهار المجففة لشجرة القرنفل ، وهو من التوابل المشهورة ، ويحظى بقيمة عالية كدواء عشبي ، وهو من أقدم التوابل ، وتحتوي كبوش القرنفل على أفضل زيت عطري ، ويمكن أيضآ تقطير سوق الشجرة وأوراقها من أجل زيتها 
القرنفل يكون زهري اللون قبل أن ينضج ، ويتحول لونه بعد أن ينضج إلى اللون البني عندما يجفف في الشمس
موطن القرنفل الاصلي جزر مولوكا بأندونيسيا وجنوبي الفلبين
يزرع القرنفل اليوم على نطاق واسع في بلدان عدة مثل تنزانيا ومدغشقر وجبال الانديز والبرازيل 
تزرع الشجرة من البذور في الربيع أو من فسائل شبه ناضجة في الصيف ، وتقطف براعم الازهار غير المتفتحة مرتين في السنة عندما تنمو وتجففها الشمس   
مكونات القرنفل الرئيسية :- 
زيت طيار : يحتوي على الاوجينول Eugenol بنسبة 79-85% ، استيل الاورجينول ، ميتيل ساليسيلات ، بينين ، فانلين
صمغ ، حموض التنّيك 
أفعال القرنفل الرئيسية : 
مطهر ، طارد للريح ، منبّه ، مسكّن ، يمنع القيء ، مضاد للتشنج ، يقضي على الطفيليات . 
زيت القرنفل الطيار مضاد قوي للجراثيم .
الاوجينول أكبر وأهم مركبات الزيت الطيار ، وهو مخدر قوي ومطهر ، لذلك فهو مفيد في تسكين ألم الاسنان ومهطر في كثير من الحالات
أما الاستيل أوجينول الموجود الاخر في الزيت الطيار ، فقد تبين أنه مضاد قوي للتشنج 
وقد استخدم القرنفل منذ آلاف السنين خاصة في جنوبي شرقي آسيا ، وكان يعتبر دواء عامآ لكل الأمراض تقريبآ 
خاصية القرنفل المطهرة تجعله مفيدآ في بعض الالتهابات الفيروسية ، وغالبآ ما يعطى في بعض مناطق آسيا المدارية لعلاج عدوى مثل الملاريا و الكوليرا و السل 
القرنفل مضاد للتشنج ، حيث يمكن إستخدامه لتفريج عدم الارتياح الناتج عن الهضم مثل الريح و المغص و الانتفاخ ، كما أن خاصية القرنفل المضادة للتشنج تخفف السعال وتفرّج تشنج العضلات عند وضعها موضعيآ 
القرنفل منبه للعقل و الجسم ، حيث ينشط الذاكرة والجسم عامة ، كما يستخدم مقويآ للباه في بعض البلدان مثل الهند وفي الغرب أيضآ ، واستخدمت العشبة للإعداد للولادة حيث تنبه تقلصات الرحم وتقويتها أثناء الولادة 
يمكن استخدام القرنفل لعلاج قروح الجلد و رمل العين ( الجُنجل )، وطاردآ للبعوض وعث الثياب 
يستخدم القرنفل بصورة واسعة كغسول للفم ولتأثيره التخديري الموضعي ، مثل تسكين الم الاسنان 
يصاف القرنفل إلى بعض الطعام، وعند عمل الحلوى وبعض المشروبات وتحضير بعض المحاليل العطرية ، ويضاف إلى معاجين الاسنان لرائحته الزكية وتأثيره المخدر ، وإلى كثير من المسهلات لمنع المغص و الغثيان 
ويوصف القرنفل بأنه طارد الحمى ، مطهر للجسم ، و معقم للمعدة و الامعاء ، ويشفي من قروح الفم و آلام الدماغ و الصرع ويقوي المناعة وينفع من السموم ويخفف التهابات الحساسية وينبه القلب ويقوي البدن ويدر الطمث ، كما استعمل مروخآ مع زيت الزيتون في احوال الضعف العضلي و الشلل.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الفراولة الفريز – توت الارض 
Strawberry
؟  
مكونات الفراولة الفريز ، توت الارض :-   
الفراولة الفريز أو  توت الأرض غنية بالعناصر والخصائص الطبية ، حيث  تحتوي على الاملاح المعدنية كالكالسيوم و الحديد و الفسفور، كما تحتوي على حمض الليمون و حمض التفاح ، وعلى سكر الفواكه ، كما تحتوي على كميات عالية من فيتامين A ، B ، C   
فوائد وأفعال الفراولة الفريز ، توت الأرض :-   
وللفريز خصائص مقوية ومجددة للنشاط . 
ويفيد المصابين بالتدرن الرئوي و التهابات المفاصل 
وهو مدر للبول   
وكان العالم الطبيعي ( ليني Linne ) المصاب النقرس يتداوى بأخذ الفراولة الفريز وتبعه كثيرون بعد أن تحسنت حالته الصحية .   
الفراولة الفريز مفيدة أيضآ للحصاه البولية التي تتكون في المثانة 
أيضآ تفيد الفراولة الفريز في بعض آفات الكبد .   
وحيث أن أكبر كمية من السكر في الثمرة هي من اللغيلوز Levulose السهل التمثل أكثر من سائر أنواع السكر بالنسبة للمصابين بالسكري، لذلك ينصح هؤلاء المرضى بأكل الفراولة الفريز .   
ليس للفراولة محاذير صحية عامة سوى للأشخاص الذي يشكون عسر الهضم ومن كان لديهم حموضة و التهاب كبدي وبولي والتهاب الزائدة الدودية .   
في الطب الشعبي ينصح بأخذ العصير من 4-6 ملاعق كبيرة ، تؤخذ صباحآ على الريق ، كعلاج لحصاة المرارة والكلى .   
الفراولة الفريز كمنظم لأيض الاملاح اصبح ثابتآ ومعترفآ به من الأطباء .   
منقوع الفريز   
يفيد في وقف الالتهابات المعوية، ولتحضير المنقوع : 
صب كوبآ من الماء الساخن على مقدار ملعقتين كبيرتين من الثمرة، واتركها لمدة عشرة دقائق ، وتؤخذ مرتين إلى ثلاثة يوميآ   
مغلي اوراق الفراولة الفريز   
المغلي المنقوع المحضر من اوراق الفراولة الفريز وجذوره استعمل كعلاج في السل الرئوي و التهابات القولون و منقي للدم و غرغرة لالتهاب الحلق، ومغلي الاوراق يفيد في تخفيف نوبات الربو 
ويحضر المغلي كالتالي: 
صب كوبآ من الماء الساخن على ملعقتين كبيرتين من الاوراق، ودعها تغلي لمدة خمسة دقائق، وصبها في وعاء مناسب ثم غطي الوعاء، وضعه حالآ في وعاء يحوي ماء ساخن واتركه لمدة ساعتين، ويؤخذ منه بمقدار 40 غم 4 مرات يوميآ

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العرعر الشائع   
Juniper 
؟  
نبتة صنوبرية تعلو 15متر ولها أوراق نحيلة ذات دوارات من الأوراق الابرية وازهار ذكرية صفراء وانثوية زرقاء على نباتات منفصلة وثمار كروية سوداء الى زرقاء. 
الاجزاء المستخدمة:   
الثمار والزيت العطري.   
مكونات العرعر:   
يحتوي العرعر على 1-2% من الزيت الطيار الذي يتألف من اكثر من 60مركباً تضم الميرسين و السابينين و الفا و بيتا البينين والسينيول. 
ويحتوي العرعر ايضاً على حموض التنيّك و ثنائيات تربين وسكريات وراتينج وفيتامين C.   
وفي الازمنة القديمة كان يُعتقد أن غصينات العرعر المقذوفة في النار تحمي من الارواح الشريرة . 
وكانت النبتة تُحرق ايضاً لدفع شر الطاعون.   
افعال واستخدامات و فوائد العرعر:   
-  العرعر مقوي ومدّر للبول ومطهر قوي للجهاز البولي. 
- العرعر دواء قيّم لالتهاب المثانة ويساعد في تفريج احتباس البول، لكن يجب تجنبه في حالات مرضى الكلى. 
- العرعر يُعتبر مُدّفأ للجهاز الهضمي ويُلطّف المغص و يدعم وظيفة المعدة. 
- عندما يُؤخذ العرعر داخلياً أو يُوضع خارجياً فإنه يفيد في علاج التهاب المفاصل المزمن و النقرس والحالات الروماتيزمية. 
-  عندما يُوضع العرعر خارجياً كزيت عطري مُخفّف فإنه يعطي تأثير مُدفئ للجلد، مع ملاحظة أن الزيت العطري لا يُؤخذ الا تحت إشراف الاختصاصي. 
- العرعر أيضاً يُنبّه الحيض مع التنبيه لتجنب استخدامه أثناء الحمل.   
- يُستعمل مغلي فروع العرعر للغسل والحمامات في معالجة حالات الروماتيزم فهو من أكثر الادوية فائدة في معالجة الروماتيزم المفصلي و العضلي، ولعمل هذا المغلي تٌقّطع الفروع قطعاً صغيرة ويُغلى مقدار أربع حفنات منها بكمية من الماء لمدة ثلاث ساعات ويُصفّى بعدها المغلي ويُضاف الى ماء الحمام الساخن بدرجة 35 مئوية ويغطس المريض بداخله لمدة 15-20 دقيقة.   
- يفيدالتدليك  بصبغة أو زيت العرعر في  معالجة العضلات أو الاطراف المصابة بالروماتيزم العضلي أو النقرس او الشلل، ويُمكن عمل الصبغة أو الزيت بنقع جزء من الثمار المهروسة في ثلاثة أضعافه من الكحول لعمل الصبغة، أو زيت الزيتون لعمل الزيت في زجاجة محكمة السد تُوضع في مكان حار لمدة عشرة ايام ويُصفّى بعدها المنقوع ويُضاف اليه كمية مُعادلة من الماء ويُخض جيداً ويُحفظ.   
- يُعالج مغلي خشب العرعر الامراض الجلدية المزمنة وذلك بغلي 20غرام منه في كوب ماء لمدة 10 دقائق ويُصفّى  ويُشرب بجرعات متعددة في اليوم.   
- يستعمل مستحلب أثمار العرعر أو مطبوخها لتقوية مناعة الجسم خصوصاً عند المصابين بمرض البول السكري أو السل وعند الذين يشكون من الهزال  وضعف الشهية للطعام، كما يفيد أيضاً في معالجة الروماتيزم و النقرس، ويمكن عمل المستحلب بإضافة فنجان من الماء الساخن بدرجة الغليان الى مقدار ملعقة صغيرة من الأثمار المهروسة ويشرب منه مقدار فنجانين في اليوم وبجرعات متعددة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
المر - المرّ - مر - مرة - المرة - المرّة  
Myrrh
؟  
شجرة شائكة معبلة تعلو 5 امتار ، لها ازهار صفراء محمرة وثماء مستدقة . 
تعطي اشجار المر راتينجآ اضفر كثيفآ ، ذا رائحة عطرية مميزة ، يستخدم في سوائل غسول الفم . 
وقد استخدم المر في العطور والبخور والتحنيط . 
و المر من اقدم الادةيى المعروفة وقد استخدمه المصريون القدماء بكثرة .  
و المرّ دواء ممتاز لمشكلات الفم والحلق ، ذو مذاق جاف قليل المرارة ، ويفيد أيضآ لمشكلات الجلد .  
مواطن المر شمال شرقي افريقيا ، لا سيما الصومال ، ويوجد اليوم أيضآ في اثيوبيا والجزيرة العربية والهند وايران وتايلاند .  
يستنبت من البذور في الربيع أو من الفسائل في اواخر موسم النمو . 
ويجمع الراتينج من الاغصان المقطوعة ويجفف للاستخدام .  
مكونات المر الرئيسية : 
صمغ ( 30-60 %) ، متعددات سكريد حمضية ، راتينج (25%) ، زيت طيار (3-8%) ، يضم الهيرابولين واليوجنيول وكثير ن الفورانوسسكوتيربينات .   
افعال و فوائد المر الاساسية :
منبّه ، مضاد للالتهاب ، مقشّع ، مطهر ، قابض ، مضاد للتشنج ، طارد للريح .  
المرّ لا يذوب في الماء ولذلك يؤخذ عادة كمسحوق أو صبغة وليس كنقيع .  
و المر لا يهضم عادة بسهولة في الامعاء ، لذا يستخدم عامة في العلاجات الخارجية أو سوائل الغرغرة وليس في الادوية الداخلية .  
يعتبر المر في الهند وما حولها مقويآ وباهيآ ومنظفآ للدم ، وله شهرة بأنه يحسن القوى العقلية . 
ويستخدم في الهند والشرق الاوسط للفم واللثة والحلق والمشكلات الهضمية ، فضلا عن الحيض الغير منتظم وآلام الحيض .  
و المرّ أحد أكثر الادوية العضبية فعالية لالتهاب الحلق والقروح الفموية والتهاب اللثة . تؤخذ الصبغة المخففة كغسول للفم ، كما أنها فعالة كسائل للغرغرة .  
و للمر مفعول قابض ومطهر يجعله مفيد في علاج حب الشباب والحبوب والمشكلات الجلدية الالتهابية المعتدلة .  
تنبيه : لا يؤخذ المر أثناء الحمل ولا يؤخذ الزيت العطري داخليآ .  
لغسول الفم تخفف ملعقة صغيرة من الصبغة بـ 100 مل من الماء وتستخدم كغسول للفم لالتهاب الحلق . 
واللثة المتقرحة تمسح بقليل من المسحوق 3 مرات يوميآ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الهيليون أو الاسبارجوس أو الاسبرجس 
Asparagus
؟  
أحد انواع الخضروات ومن فوائده :
- مدر للحليب عند المرضعة
- مقوي للذاكرة
- مفيد للخصوبة
- غني بحمض الفوليك
- مدر للبول
- يحتوي على الفيتامينات والكبريت ، لذلك هو مفيد للجلد
ويمكن أن يستخدم في الطبخ أو كسلطة أو التزيين بعد نزع قشره وازالة اطراف سيقانه الصلبة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
محلب أو المحلب 
Mahaleb cherry, St. Lucie cherry, Perfumed cherry, Rock cherry, English cherry ,Prunus mahaleb L.
؟  
المحلب شجر معروف يكثر في المناطق الباردة ورؤوس الجبال 
ويعظم شجره حتى يقارب البطم ، سبط مستطيل الورق طيب الرائحة مر الطعم ، ينشر حبه على أغصانه في حجم الجلبان أحمر ينقشر عن أبيض دهني ، وأجوده الأنطاكي الحديث الرزين المأخوذ في شمس الميزان ، وتبقى قوته أربع سنين ، وقشره المعروف بالميعة اليابسة ترياقية بخورأ برقيات مجمعة ، وهو حار يابس في الأولى وحرارة حبه في الثنية   
صور منوعة عن المحلب : 
 فوائد المحلب و افعال واستخدامات المحلب في الطب الشعبي الحديث:   
يوصف قشر المحلب كمسكن للسعال، مقوي للحواس، يمنع الخفقان، يمنع ضيق التنفس، ينقي المعدة، ويساعد على التخلص من أوجاع الكبد والكلى والطحال. 
وإذا خلط مع اللوز والسكر ساعد على زيادة وزن الجسم النحيف . 
كما يستعمل المحلب في علاح الرعشة والنقرس والام المفاصل والاورام ، وذلك عن طريق استخدامه في المراهم أو كشراب . 
ومسحوق المحلب مع ماء الحمام يمنع النزلات ويزيل اوجاع الظهر والكبد .   
وجاء في قانون ابن سينا عن المحلب : أنه مسكن للأوجاع وخاصة اوجاع الظهر، ويفيد في علاج حصى الكلى، ويمكن إعداده كمشروب مضافاً اليه العسل.   
ولعلاج آلام الظهر والخاصرة وفقر الدم يمزج مقدار مئة غرام من المحلب مع مئة غرام من سكر النبات، 12حبة من اللوز الحلو.... ويكرر ذلك لمدة 12يوم. 
ويستخدم المسحوق السابق مع عدم إضافة السكر وبنفس النسب كعلاج لمرضى السكر لمدة 21 يوم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
النعنع أو النعناع  
Peppermint  
؟  
هي نبتة حولية قوية العطر مربعة الساق، تعلو 80 سم، ولها اوراق مسننة. 
 مكونات النعنع الرئيسية:   
يتكون النعناع من زيت طيار(1.5%) يضم المنثول(Menthol) والمنثون، فلافونيات(لوتيولين، منتوسيد)، حموض فينولية، ثلاثيات التربين. 
يحتوي على كميات قليلة من الليمونين والصنوبرين واليوكاليبتول وحامض التانك(Tannic acid) والذي هو مصدر الفعل القابض للنعنع.   
أفعال النعنع الرئيسية:   
من فوائد النعناع أنه : 
طارد للريح، يفرّج تشنج العضلات، يزيد التعرق، ينبه إفراز الصفراء، مطهر. 
النعناع منبه للجهاز الهضمي ويعمل على طرد الغازات، وإذا أخذ في الفم أحس الإنسان بالبرودة بسبب تأثير ما به من المنثول على أعصاب الإحساس وتخديره لها. 
وهو يمتص بسرعة في الجسم، وعندما يلامس الأغشية المخاطية للمعدة يحدث في بدأ الأمر تأثيراً منبهاً، يعقبه تسكين وتخدير موضعي، فيزيل بذلك الإحساس بالغثيان والألم الذي قد يتولد بعد تناول الطعام. 
وقد يستعمل زيت النعنع من الخارج فيوضع على الجلد ويسبب تخدير الجزء الذي يوضع عليه. 
وللزيت أيضاً بعض الخواص المطهرة ولذا يدخل في تركيب معاجين الأسنان لمزاياه المخدرة والمطهرة. 
ويتركب النعنع الذي يباع عند العطار من الأوراق المجففة والرؤوس المزهرة اليابسة لنبات النعنع، ومن الأوراق والأغصان الرفيعة والرؤوس المزهرة يحضر زيت سائل مائل إلى اللون الأصفر وتتراوح كثافته بين 0.9-0.912غم، له رائحة عطرية قوية وطعم حاد. 
والنعناع يمنع الغثيان وأوجاع المعدة والمغص والفواق والرياح، ويخدر ويُذهب الحميات والنقرس والنسا والحكة والجرب طلاءً وشرباً. 
وينفع من الجذام وأوجاع المفاصل والطحال شرباً والديدان بالعسل والخل، ويحلل الأورام ضماداً وإذا طبخ ماؤه بالسكر كان شراباً قاطعاً لأنواع الصداع وضعف الدماغ وتنقية الصدر من جميع الأمراض، ويمنع النخم. 
وإن دق مع الملح وضمد به عضة الكلب منع غائلتها وكذا لسعة العقرب. 
ويسكن وجع الأسنان مضغاً ويذهب البواسير كيفما استعمل، ويقوي القلب، وينبغي أن يجفف في الظل كي تبقى قوته وعطريته. 
ووصف النعنع بأنه صديق القلب، والأعصاب، والجهاز الهضمي، يبعث القوة في الجسم، يهدئ هياج الأعصاب، يريح الأحشاء من الغازات، يقوي عمل الكبد والبنكرياس، يفيد في علاج السعال والربو، يسهل التنفس، يدر البول، يخفف من حساسية غشاء المعدة المخاطي. 
ويستعمل النعنع- ظاهرياً- لعلاج الروماتيزم والمفاصل والالتهابات. 
كما ان الغرغرة بمغلي النعنع تفيد شفاء اللثة والأسنان بالإضافة إلى تطييب رائحة الفم. 
ومادة المنثول طاردة للحشرات الحاملة للجراثيم، لعلاج التهاب الثدي يمكن عمل لبخة من ورق النعنع، والخل، ولباب الخبز الأبيض، توضع هذه اللبخة فوق مكان الإصابة. 
يستخدم الزيت الطيار المستخرج من النعنع في تدليك الأجزاء المصابة بالروماتيزم. 
أما من الداخل، فإن مستحلب (شاي) النعنع من أحسن الأدوية لعلاج اضطرابات المرارة وتسكين المغص المعوي وآلام الحيض، والمغص الناتج عن حصاة المرارة، وطرد الغازات المعوية، كما أن هذا المستحلب يكسب الجسم نشاطاً وحيوية. 
ويجهز مستحلب (شاي النعنع) بنسبة ملعقة كبيرة من الأوراق لكل فنجان من الماء الساخن لدرجة الغليان، ويشرب من هذا المستحلب (2-3) فنجان في اليوم، ويمكن مزجه بالحليب. 
والنعناع مثير للقابلية الجنسية، خمسة عشر غراما لفنجان ماء، ويمكن إضافة ثمر الزعرور إليه.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
البهار  
All Spice
؟  
يؤخذ من ثمار نوع من أشجار التوابل (Pimenta Officinalis) التي تنمو في جاوة وغيرها من جزر الهند الشرقية، فعند تجفيف هذه الثمار وسحقها ينتج البهار المعهود. 
وتحتوي الثمار مقداراً يتراوح بين3-5.4% من زيت عطري طيار يتركب من نحو 7% من اليوجينول(Eugenol)، ويوجد معه اليوكالبتول(Eucalyptol)، والحامض النخلي (Palmitic acid)، وكثافة الزيت بين 1.024-1.056غم، وهو يستخدم في الظاهر لمعالجة الأورام التي تصيب الأصابع في فصل الشتاء (Chilblains). 
وطعم البهار ورائحته شبيهان بطعم ورائحة مزيج من القرفة والقرنفل وجوز الطيب.  
وهو يضاف الى كثير من ألوان الطعام والفطائر لتحسين نكهتها، كما أنه يطرد الغازات وينبه المعدة ويساعد على الهضم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الزيزفون 
Lime , Linden
؟  
الزيزفون شجرة حرجية تعلو 30متراً، لها لحاء رمادي أملس وأوراق قلبية وعناقيد الأزهار الصفراء الباهته ذات قنابات شبيهة بالاجنحة. 
الزيزفون موطنه أوروبا ويوجد في البرية، لكنه يزرع كثيراً في الحدائق والطرقات، وتُجمع أزهار الزيزفون في الصيف. 
 الأجزاء المستخدمة هي الأزهار. 
مكونات الزيزفون:  
يحتوي الزيزفون على فلافونيات ( وبخاصة الكويرسيتين والكامفيرول) وحمض الكافييك وحموض أخرى وحموض تنيّك وزيت طيّار وآثار من مركبات شبيهة بالبنزوديازيبين. 
الفلافونيات تحسن دوران الدم.   
الأستخدامات الطبية للزيزفون: 
الزيزفون دواء مضاد للتشنج ومحث على العرق ومركّن. 
وهو يفرّج التوتر والصداع الجيبي . ويساعد في تهدئة العقل ويتيح النوم بسهولة. 
و الزيزفون دواء ممتاز للكرب والزعل. ويستخدم بشكل خاص لعلاج الخفقان العصبي. 
وتُفرّج أزهار الزيزفون الزكام والانفلونزا بخفض النزلة الأنفية وتلطيف الحمة. 
ويشيع أخذ أزهار الزيزفون لخفض ضغط الدم العالي لا سيما عندما يكون للعواطف دوراً في ذلك وتستخدم الأزهار على المدى الطويل لعلاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم الانقباضي المصاحب لتصلب الشرايين.   
مسحوق فحم خشب أغصان الزيزفون: 
يُعمل الفحم بحرق الاغصان بالطرق المعروفة بصناعة الفحم ويُدق او يُطحن ليصبح مسحوقاً ناعماً كمسحوق البن المطحون. 
ويستعمل مسحوق فحم خشب الأغصان لمعالجة الجروح والقروح النتنة في الجلد، حيث يتم ذر المسحوق فوقها مرة واحدة او اكثر في اليوم فيمتص عفونتها فتزول رائحتها الكريهة ويُسرّع بشفائها. 
ويُستعمل مسحوق فحمها لتنظيف الاسنان واللثة وإزالة الروائح الكريهة من الفم.   
مستحلب أزهار الزيزفون: 
يتم عمل مستحلب أزهار الزيزفون بالطرق المعروفة بنسبة ملعقة صغيرة من الأزهار لكل فنجان من الماء الساخن لدرجة الغليان ويُشرب ساخناً ومُحلّى بالعسل أو سكر النبات (2-3فناجين يومياً).

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الجنسنغ أو الجنسنج  
Ginseng
؟  
نبات معمر له جذور متفرعة ويزرع في كوريا واليابان وأمريكا . 
الاسم العلمي للنوع الكوري Panax Schinseng  وللأمريكي Quinquefolium، وينتمى النوعان للفصيلة الارالية . 
الجزء المستعمل من الجنسنج هو الجذور وهو متفرع على صورة جسم إنسان يمد ساقيه وذراعيه في الهواء كأنه يطير في الفضاء . 
وتعتبر هذه الجذور في كوريا من أهم العقاقير الشعبية انتشارآ لإعتقادهم أن لها القدرة على شفاء عدد كبير من الأمراض  ويعرفه الصينيون بالوصفة السحرية وقد استعمل الجنسنج منذ اكثر من 7000سنة . 
وقد أثبت البحث العلمي الحديث أن الجذور تحتوي على مواد صابونية ثربينوليه ثلاثة وجنسنيوزيدات لها القدرة على تنشيط إفراز بعض الهرمونات الحيوية بجسم الانسان مما يؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة الانسان وزيادة مجهوده العقلي والجنسي . 
تؤكل جذور الجنسنج كما يؤكل الجزر الاحمر ، كما تسحق وتجفف ويصنع منها شاي الجنسنغ ، كما يستعمل مسحوق الجنسنج برشه على بعض الاطباق لأنه مفيد للصحة ومحسّن للمذاق ، ويباع مسحوق خلاصة جذور الجنسنغ في كبسولات في الصيدليات كمستحضر صيدلاني لزيادة كفاءة الانسان وحيويته ومعنوياته . 
و نبات الجنسنج من أهم ما تقدم الصيدلية للإنسان لزيادة حيويته وكفائته الجنسية والذهنية حيث تفوقه على الأدوية الكيماوية وخلوه من الآثار الجانبية الضارة . 
إن المادة المستخلصة من الجنسنغ لا تستعمل كعلاج طبي لمرض محدد . 
فوائد الجنسنج 
إن مستخلصات الجنسنج تفيد في توفير لياقة بدنية مناسبة ، وتزيد من حيوية الجسم وخاصة قبل العمليات الجراحية وبعدها ، أي أنه يساعد على التكيف ، ويساعد الجسم على مقاومة بعض الصعوبات التي يتعرض لها ، كما أنه يفر طاقة ذهنية نشطة ، تقترب من عمل الكافيين التي تحتويها القهوة لكن دون مضار الكافيين وتأثيراته الجانبية كزيادة ضغط الدم ، و الجنسنغ يساعد على تكيف الجسم وتوفير حيوية آنية (مؤقتة) مضاعفة للجسد بكامله . 
ويعتقد أن للجنسنج فائدة في مقاومة السرطان وتحسين الوظائف الادراكية والأداء الجسدي كما يعتقد البعض أنه يمكن أن يفيد في علاج السكر والسمنة.  
يستعمل الجنسنغ لتقوية جهاز المناعة ويشجع الجسم على التحكم في القلق والاجهاد ولتنشيط كريات الدم البيضاء ويفيد في علاج الطحال المحتقن. 
وينصح البعض بتناول الجنسنغ  كعلاج للقيء والغثيان الصباح.  
تحذير للحوامل 
لم يتم التأكد من مأمونية استخدام نبات الجنسنج خلال فترة الحمل؛ لذلك على الحامل أن تتجنب استخدامه في الاشهر الثلاث الاولى

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الجرجير 
Arugula
؟  
الجرجير نبات حولي ( سنوي) أوراقه ريشية بسيطة  صغيرة مقسمة وسيقانه طويلة ويؤكل الورق الغض قبل ازهار النبات . 
 ومن اسماء الجرجير : 
Eruca sativa Miller
Arugula
roquette
true rocket
rocket salad
tira
white pepper
rucola
وهو ينتمي للعائلة الصليبية . 
يزرع الجرجير في الحقول كنوع من الخضروات والنبات يزرع في البلاد المطلة على حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط وتأقلمت زراعته في منطقة الشمال الأفريقي.  
الجزء المستخدم طبياً: الأوراق الخضراء 
طعم أو مذاق الجرجير حريف ( فلفلي ) لوجود الجليكوإيرن . 
تحتوي اوراق الجرجير على فيتامين " ج " أو  "C" و كالسيوم و كبريت و يود و حديد و فسفور و مواد كبريتية حريفة . 
الجرجير و الطب القديم و استخدامات و فوائد الجرجير:   
وصف الجرجير في الطب القديم بأن :- 
- شرب عصير اوراق الجرجير و اكل بذور الجرجير اللاذعة كالخردل و اكل اوراق الجرجير الغضه يقوي جنسيآ ،  وربما يرجع ذلك لوجود فيتامين هـ المهيج للشهوة والمنشط للباه.
- مضاد لـ حفر الاسنان .
- منبه و مدر للبول .
- ملين للبطن .
- بذر الجرجير وماء الجرجير يزيلان النمش و البهق طلاء .
- اكل الجرجير علاج لتنقية الدم  و سرعة دورانه .
- يساعد على ثبات الاسنان و تقوية اللثة و منع نزيفها .
- ينفع في نزلات البرد و الامراض الصدرية لأنه طارد للبلغم .
- مسكن لـ آلام الروماتيزم و المفاصل .
- إذا أخذ الجرجير مع الطعام ساعد على ادرار الصفراء وسرعة الهضم كما أنه يزيد من حجم البول ويقوي الباه ويطيل الجماع .
- اكل الجرجير يفيد ضد داء الحفر .
- ينظف المعدة و الامعاء .
- ينفع ضد امراض الكلى و الكبد و النقرس .
- استعمال الجرجير الطازج في السلطات يساعد في عملية الهضم .
- مدر الطمث .
- يخفض كمية السكر في البول .
- فاتح للشهية .
خلطات مفيدة :- 
- علاج سقوط أو تساقط الشعر :  
بمزج 15 غم من عصير الجرجير مع 50 غم من الكحول ( السبرتو الأبيض ) مع ملعقة صغيرة من ماء الورد ، و تدلك بها فروة الرأس يوميآ لمدة اسبوعين ثم يغسل . 
- لـ ادرار البول :  
غلي مقدار ثلاث حزم صغيرة من الجرجير مع بصلة متوسطة في لترين من الماء ، ويستمر الغلي حتى يبقى النصف ، ثم يصفى و يشرب منه مقدار كوب في الصباح و كوب في المساء . 
- علاج الحروق السطحية من الشمس :  
يستعمل الجرجير لعلاج الحروق بإستعماله على صورة مرهم الجرجير و يحضر بسحق حزمتين صغيرتين من الجرجير الطازج ثم ملعقة كبيرة من زيت الزيتون ، ثم يصفى المزيج و يستخدم لعلاج الحروق السطحية من الشمس . 
زيت الجرجير : 
أكدت الدراسات العلمية المعملية أن زيت الجرجير و زيت الزيتون يقضيان على الدهون فى الدم ويؤديان الى إحداث نقص معنوى فى كل من الدهون الكلية والكوليسترول بالجسم.  
 وقد تبين بالتحليل الضوئى أن زيت الجرجير يحتوى على كميات كبيرة من حمض المعروف علميا باسم " جامالينولينك ". 
وأدى استعمال زيت الجرجير والزيتون فى فئران التجارب الى حدوث نقص معنوى فى كل من الدهون الكلية والكوليسترول الكلى سواء فى مصل الدم او فى نسيج الكبد مما يشير الى فائدة استخدامه فى تخفيض نسبة الدهون والكوليسترول فى الدم.   
محاذير و موانع استخدام الجرجير : 
- تنصح الحامل بالاقلال من تناول الجرجير .
- ينصح المصابون بتضخم الغدة الدرقية بالامتناع عن تناول الجرجير .
- ينصح بالاعتدال في تناول الجرجير لأنه يحتوي على مواد حريفة خردلية الطبيعة ، و الافراط في تناوله بكثرة يسبب حرقان في المثانة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الصبار وفوائده الطبية
؟  
على الرغم من شكل أوراقه القاسية المسننة، إلا أن الصبار يعتبر واحداً من أكثر النباتات التي تتمتع بخصائص علاجية شافية  
** الصبار غني بالعناصر المغذية مثل الفيتامينات(A-B-C-E) إضافة الى الأملاح المعدنية مثل الصوديوم والمغنيزيوم والسيلينيوم والبروتينات والأحماض الأمينية والسكريات الشافية.  
يمكن الاحتفاظ بنبتة الصبار داخل المنزل قرب النافذة، ويكفي غسل ورقة من الصبار وقطعها واستخدام المادة الهلامية الموجودة داخلها مباشرة على الجلد.  
الصبار يفيد في علاج حالات عدة أهمها:  
التهاب المفاصل: بفضل العناصر المضادة للالتهابات الموجودة فيه يمكن استخدامه للتخفيف من أعراض التهاب المفاصل. 
مكافحة التجاعيد: فهو غني بالزنك وفيتامينE اللذين يسهم الافتقار اليهما في ظهور التجاعيد، كذلك فهو يسرع عملية تشكل الكولاجين الذي يساعدعلى التخفيف من التجاعيد(يمكن استخدام هلامه مباشرة على البشرة كمرطب).   
تهدئة الاضطرابات الجلدية:يفيد في علاج الأكزيما والطفح الجلدي بفضل ما يتمتع به من خصائص المضاد الحيوي ومضاد الالتهابات والمطهر.   
معالجة الحروق: انه يساعد على التخفيف من حدة الحروق بما في ذلك تلك الناتجة عن العلاج بالأشعة في حالات السرطان، فهو يعزز انسياب الدم في المنطقة المصابة مما يسارع عملية الشفاء، كما أن خصائصه المضادة للجراثيم تساعد على الوقاية من الالتهابات التي يمكن ان تصاحب الحروق.   
الاضطرابات الهضمية: تناول عصير الصبار يمكن ان يخفف من تشنجات المعدة والانتفاخ، كما انه يساعد على التخفيف من أعراض تهيج الأمعاء، ولكن على النساء الامتناع عن تناوله أثناء الحمل، كما يجب على الأشخاص الذين يعانون تهيج الأمعاء استشارة الطبيب لتحديد الجرعة التي تناسبهم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الطب البديل 
؟  
ما هو الطب البديل ؟ 
يمكن تعريف الطب البديل بأنه كل طريقة علاجية لا تستخدم العقاقير والادوية في علاج الامراض ، والطب البديل هو مسمّى حديث يطلق على الطرق المستعملة حالياً في الغرب غير انه معروف منذ القدم في جميع المجتمعات ومنها المجتمعات العربية ، فالاعشاب والحجامة والكي كلها يمكن إدراجها ضمن مسمّى الطب البديل ، وكذلك في الصين فقد انتشر استخدام الابر الصينية والحجامة والاعشاب على نطاق واسع . 
ومن مشكلات الطب البديل انه لم يخضع للتجارب العملية التي خضع لها الطب الحديث ، فلم يطبق مثلا على الحيوانات قبل استخدامه على الانسان ، ولم يدرّس في مدارس نظامية وإنما يتوارثه المطببون اباً عن جد .  
ما هي اساليب العلاج بالطب البديل ؟ 
هناك مئات الاساليب للعلاج بالطب البديل ، لكننا سنذكر بعضاً منها وهي التي يمكن او يتم استخدامها في مجتمعاتنا العربية وهي : 
• العلاج بالقرآن والرقى الشرعية وبماء زمزم .
• العلاج بالاعشاب .
• العلاج بالغذاء : ويشمل العلاج بالعسل و الحبة السوداء و الالياف الغذائية و بالفواكه او الخضار او الفيتامينات ... الخ .
• الحجامة .
• الكي .
• العلاج بالابر الصينية .
• المعالجة الاستردادية الحيوية .
• المعالجة النفسية : وتشمل جلسات الاسترخاء والتنفيس عن النفس و العلاج المعرفي .
• العلاج الطبيعي بالحرارة والماء والتمارين .
• العلاج بالإيحاء والتخيل .
• العلاج المثلي .
• العلاج العطري . 
من هم الاشخاص الذين يستعملون الطب البديل ؟ 
يكثر استعمال الطب البديل بين الاشخاص المصابين بالامراض المزمنة . 
هل يعتبر الطب البديل فعالاً في علاج الامراض ؟ 
لا يمكن الحكم على كافة طرق الطب البديل لكونها فعالة ام لا ، لكننا كمسلمين لا بد لنا من الايمان بالطرق العلاجية التي وردت في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية كالعلاج بالقرآن و الرقية الشرعية و العسل و حبة البركة وغيرها ، كما اننا نحث الاطباء والباحثين على إجراء الابحاث لمعرفة كيفية تأثير كل من هذه الطرق على الصحة والمرض

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الحجامة  
؟  
الحجامة هي إحدى الممارسات الطبية القديمة التي انتشر استعمالها في العديد من المجتمعات القديمة ومنها المجتمعات العربية . وقد ثبت في الصحيحين ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم احتجم وأعطى الحجام أجره . 
وفي صحيح البخاري عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " الشفاء في ثلاث : شربة عسل ، و شرطة محجم ، و كية نار ، وانا انهي امتي عن الكي ". 
كما ان الحجامة تعتبر جزءاً من الطب الصيني التقليدي الموجود حتى الآن . 
تراجعت الحجامة في بداية العصر الحديث واستغنى الناس عنها وخاصة في البلاد العربية ، ليحل محلها العلاج بالطب الحديث والعقاقير الطبية ، وانكر الناس على مستخدمي الحجامة وممارسيها ، واتهموهم بالتخلف ، لكن استمر بعض ممارسي الحجامة بأداء مهنتهم التقليدية وإن كانوا غير مرخصين قانونياً ، اما في الصين فإن الأطباء التقليدين لا يزالون يتمتعون بشهرة واسعة حتى ان المريض يُخيّر بين الطب الحديث المعتمد على الادوية و العقاقير وبين الطب التقليدي . 
تقوم الحجامة على فصد الجلد وشفط الدم من اماكن معينة مختلفة حسب المرض الذي يعاني منه الشخص ، وهي تكون إما جافة او رطبة ، وتُستعمل فيها كأس او برطمان صغير بفوهة قطرها 5سم ، به ثقب من جانبه ، موصول به خرطوم ، والخرطوم له محبس . 
يوضع الكأس على المكان المحدد ، ويُشفط الهواء من خلال الخرطوم حتى يتم تفريغ الهواء من الكأس ، وتُشفط قطعة من سطح الجلد داخله ثم يحبس الهواء بواسطة غلق المحبس ويترك الكأس بهذا الوضع لمدة تتراوح من 3-5دقائق ، ثم يُنزع الكأس فيترك مكانه دائرة حمراء ، وتسمى هذه الطريقة بالحجامة الجافة أو بكأس الهواء . 
يضاف الى هذه الخطوات في الحجامة الرطبة عمل شرط صغير في الجلد مكان الدائرة الحمراء ثم يوضع الكأس مرة اخرى ويعاد شفط الهواء وحبسه مما يؤدي الى خروج الدم من الجرح الصغير ، ثم يُفرغ تدريجياً وينزع الكأس بحرص ، ويمسح الدم بقطعة من الشاش النظيف ، وتُكرر العملية الى ان يتوقف خروج الدم ، يُطهّر الجرح بعدها بمطهر او يُمسح بعسل النحل . 
أنواع الحجامة :
1. الحجامة الجافة : وتستعمل كشكل من اشكال العلاج الطبيعي لآلام العضلات و المفاصل .
2. الحجامة الرطبة : وهي التي استخدمها العرب في القديم للعلاج ، وتحدّث عنها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
3. الحجامة المتزحلقة : وتستعمل لعلاج آلام الظهر والعضلات ، ولشد الجلد المترهل ، وخاصة في منطقة البطن . 
تستعمل الحجامة لعلاج كثير من الامراض منها :
• الصداع وخاصة الشقيقة .
• آلام المفاصل و العضلات .
• النقرس .
• متلازمة المعي المتهيج .
• الشلل النصفي .
• التبول اللاإرادي لدى الاطفال الكبار .
• السمنة .
• النحافة .
• ارتفاع الدهون في الدم .
• التشنجات .
• الربو الشعبي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العلاج بالابر الصينية 
؟  
العلاج بالابر الصينية  
ما هي الابر الصينية ولم سميّت بهذا الاسم ؟ 
الإبر الصينية هي إبر رفيعة جداً تغرز في اماكن محددة من الجسم لعلاج بعض الامراض او الوقاية منها . 
والصينيون هم اول من استعمل الإبر للعلاج وكان ذلك منذ اكثر من الف عام .
ويعتقد الصينيون ان الابر تعمل على إعادة التوازن في الجسم ، وان الطاقة ( تسمى باللغة الصينية " تشي " ) تسير في مسارات متعددة مختلفة في جسم الانسان ، ولأسباب غير معروفة فإن بعض المسارات تصاب بخلل ما فيتأثر سريان الطاقة ، ويمكن إعادة التوازن بغرز الابر في مواضع معينة من هذه المسارات . وفي بداية الامر كان هناك حوالي 365 نقطة متفرقة في الجسم لغرز الابر ، لكن عدد هذه النقاط زاد كثيراً مع تطور العلاج . 
وتعتمد نتيجة العلاج على مكان غرز الإبرة و على الزاوية التي تغرز فيها ، ويحتاج الممارس الى تدريب عميق للوصول الى مستوى معقول في الممارسة .
وبالإمكان استبدال الابر في بعض الاحيان بالضغط المباشر على النقاط المحددة ، ويمكن احياناً استعمال تيار كهربائي رفيع لزيادة التأثير العلاجي .
وعادة لا توضع اية مادة كيميائية على الإبر قبل غرزها وانما يكتفي بتأثيرها المباشر على النقاط المحددة من المسارات . 
ما هي الحالات التي تستعمل فيها الأبر الصينية ؟ 
استعملت الابر الصينية بنجاح في علاج الآلام وخاصة المزمنة منها ، وامكن في كثير من الاحيان الإستغناء عن المسكناة التي يمكن ان تسبب الكثير من الآثار الجانبية . 
وقد أجريت الكثير من الدراسات لإثبات فعالية الابر الصينية في علاج الألم ، وأظهرت النتائج ان الذين عولجوا بالإبر الصينية قلّت آلامهم بنسب ذات دلالة إحصائية عالية .
والآن تستعمل الابر الصينية لعلاج آلام الظهر والرقبة ، و لعلاج الصداع و الصداع النصفي و لتخفيف آلام الولادة او ما يسمى الولادة دون الم ، ولتخفيف آلام المفاصل و تشنج العضلات . 
وتستعمل الابر الصينية كذلك للمساعدة في علاج الادمان والاقلاع عن التدخين و تخفيف الوزن ، كما انها مفيدة في علاج التوتر و القلق و الاكتئاب . ولها دور فعال في تخفيف الغثيان وخاصة المصاحب للحمل عندما يكون هناك حذر من استعمال الادوية المضادة للغثنيان . 
تختلف مدة العلاج اللازمة وعدد الجلسات من شخص لآخر وعادة تحتاج المشكلات المزمنة لعدد اكبر من الجلسات قد تصل الى ثلاثة اسبوعياً ولمدة طويلة قد تصل الى عدة اشهر .
اما للوقاية من الامراض ولتحسين الصحة النفسية فإن اربع جلسات في السنة تكفي للوفاء بالغرض . 
الحالات التي لا يمكن فيها استعمال الإبر الصينية : 
هناك بعض الامراض لا يمكن معها استعمال الإبر الصينية و ذلك مثل :
الامراض الناتجة عن خلل في الغدد ، او الامراض المعدية و الطفيلية ، او في حالات الفشل العضوي مثل هبوط القلب و الفشل الكلوي و تليف الكبد ، و الامراض النفسية الشديدة مثل الفصام و الهوس ، وأخيراً الامراض التي تحتاج لتدخل جراحي . 
الآثار الجانبية للعلاج بالابر الصينية : 
ليس هناك آثار جانبية خطيرة للعلاج بالإبر الصينية وخاصة مع استعمال الابر الحديثة التي تستعمل لمرة واحدة فقط وبذلك حدت من العدوى بالأمراض الناتجة عن عدم كفاية التعقيم بعد كل استعمال . 
هل يعتمد التأثير العلاجي للإبر الصينية على الاقتناع النفسي وهل هناك امور لا بد منها لحصول التأثير العلاجي ؟ 
لا يعتبر الاقتناع بالعلاج عاملاً في حدوث التأثير العلاجي فقد اجريت الدراسات على الحيوانات التي استفادة من العلاج بالابر الصينية على الرغم من انها لا تعي ماهية العلاج . 
هناك امور ينصح بها قبل و بعد الجلسات العلاجية ومنها :
• تجنب اكل الوجبات الدسمة قبل أو بعد الجلسة العلاجية مباشرة .
• تجنب القيام بمجهود عضلي كبير او ممارسة الجنس او شرب الكحول لمدة ست ساعات بعد الجلسة .
• تنظيم الوقت بحيث يمكن للمتعالج أخذ قسط من الراحة بعد الجلسة وخاصة من الاعمال التي تتطلب التركيز الذهني .
• الاستمرار بأخذ العلاجات و الادوية الموصوفة بواسطة الطبيب .
• عمل مفكرة للاستجابة للجلسات العلاجية واطلاع المعالج عليها لمعرفة مدى الاستجابة للعلاج ودرجة التقدم به. 
هل العلاج بالأبر الصينية معترف به الان كوسيلة من وسائل العلاج ؟ 
اعتُرف بالابر الصينية في الدول الغربية منذ حوالي مائة عام وبدأ ينتشر في مراكز مختلفة وصارت له جمعيات ومراكز معروفة للتدريب و لإعطاء الرخص بالممارسة ، وبدأ الآن ينتشر في المملكة العربية السعودية وفي العالم العربي ، غير ان نسبة المعالجين المرخصين لا يزال قليلاً ومحدوداً .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الاسترخاء
؟  
كيف يعمل الاسترخاء ؟ 
الاسترخاء الحقيقي ليس مجرد التوقف عن العمل خلال المساء . عليك أخذ وقتك لانجازه بطريقة صحيحة . والواقع أن الاسترخاء الفعلي يفضي إلى عدة فوائد في الصحة ، وخصوصآ من حيث إزالة الجهد الذي يسبب عددآ من المشاكل الصحة ، مثل : التهيجات الهضمية ، مرض القلب ، الألم ، الربو ، القلق ، و الغثيان .
والتنفس العميق هو طريقة لتخفيف الاجهاد ، وهو أساسي للاسترخاء . والواقع أن تمارين التنفس تشكل جزءآ مهمآ من العادات القديمة في اليوغا و التأمل . لذا ، خصص بضعة دقائق كل يوم لإنجاز تمارين التنفس 
الاسترخاء في العمل : 
من المهم إرخاء توتر العضلات خلال العمل ، فيتحسن بذلك شعورك وأداءك . خذ بضعة دقائق لإنجاز تمارين التمدد ، مثل الوقوف وتمديد الذراعين إلى السقف ، ومن ثم تمديد الذراعين وراء الظهر ، من المفيد أيضآ النهوض والسير لبضعة دقائق . 
تمارين التنفس للإسترخاء 
تنفس الصدر يجلب الاوكسجين إلى الرئتين بسرعة . نحن نتنفس بهذه الطريقة أثناء القيام بالتمارين الرياضية أو التواجد في وضع مجهد .
هذا التمرين سريع ويساعدك على الاستيقاظ في الصباح والشعور بيقظة أكبر عند إنعدام الطاقة .
إرتدي أولآ ثيابآ مريحة وإخلع الحذاء ، ونم على سطح صلب ومريح وضع يديك برفق فوق صدرك وأغلق عينيك . إستعمل العضلات صدرك وإشهق وإزفر ببطء .
يفترض أن ترتفع يداك عند الشهيق وترتفع عند الزفير . 
تنفس الحجاب هو الطريقة الطبيعية للتنفس أثناء الإسترخاء . إنه يُدخل كمية من الاكسجين إلى الرئتين أكبر من تلك التي يدخلها تنفس الصدر .
جرب هذا النوع من التنفس حين تكون مجهدآ أو متعبآ .
نم على الارض ,اغلق عينيك ، وضع يديك على بطنك مباشرة تحت القفص الصدري ، واشهق ببطء .
ستشعر حينها بإرتفاع يداك عند الشهيق وإنخفاضها عند الزفير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
التأمل
؟  
كيف يعمل التأمل ؟ 
التأمل هو شكل من الاسترخاء العميق يحاول الشخص خلاله أن يتخيل بعض المشاهد المشرقة .
يعتقد أن هذه الطريقة مفيدة لمجموعة من المشاكل ، ومنها : الذعر ، القلق ، مشاكل القلب ، و الاضطرابات الهضمية 
كيف أتأمل ؟ 
إبدأ بالجلوس أو النوم بطريقة مريحة في مكان تعرف أنه هاديء لمدة 15 دقيقة وحين تصبح أفضل حالآ ، يمكنك ممارسة التأمل في أي مكان تختاره ، حتى في الاوضاع المجهدة .
هناك نوعان من التأمل : الخارجي و الداخلي . 
التأمل الخارجي : 
يشتمل التأمل الخارجي على استحضار مجموعة من صور الأشياء ، والتخيل مثلآ أنك في مكان تشعر فيه بالسعادة ، مثل شاطيء رملي معزول . إستخدم مخيلتك لتصور ما هو حولك ، بما في ذلك الألوان والأنسجة . حاول أن تدمج أيضآ الروائح المتناسقة مع المشهد . 
يمكن الإستماع إلى شريط مسجل مسبقآ يحتوي على أصوات البحر والطيور ... لإضافة المزيد من الإسترخاء . 
التأمل الداخلي : 
يركز التأمل الداخلي على تخيل ما يحدث داخل الجسم بهدف إرخاء العضلات .
يتم شدّ كل مجموعة من العضلات ومن ثم إرخاءها من الرأس وحتى أخمص القدم .
إنها إحدى أفضل الطرق للتخفيف من الإجهاد . 
تمارين التأمل الداخلي : 
الارخاء التدريجي للعضلات يخلصك من الاجهاد .
إستلقي في وضعية مريحة على الأرض وأغلق عينيك وخذ نفسآ عميقآ من الحجاب الصدري ، حاول شدّ كل مجموعة من العضلات مع العد حتى الخمسة ثم أرخها .
إبدأ بالحاجبين والجبين . وبالنسبة إلى الفك والوجه إفتح فمك قد رالإمكان .
ثم شد العنق وعضلات الكتفين . إرفع الذراعين وشدهما ، ثم شد عضلات البطن والوركين . وإرفع في الوقت نفسه الساقين وشدهما ثم أرخهما ، وإفعل الشيء نفسه بالنسبة للقدمين .
تخيل الان أنك في مكان هاديء . 
طرق أخرى للاسترخاء 
هناك العديد من الطرق الأخرى الفعالة للاسترخاء وهي مرتبطة بأفضلياتك : 
- التمارين الرياضية ، خصوصآ السباحة فهي شكل مفيد من الإسترخاء للعديد من الأشخاص
- المنزل : يمكنك الاسترخاء في المنزل بعد التأكد من نزع مقبس الهاتف وإغلاق الهاتف الجوال أو المحمول وعدم القيام بأي عمل منزلي لمدة ساعة
- الاعتناء بالحديقة والمطالعة والجلوس في مغطس من المياه الدافئة ، كلها طرق مفيدة أيضآ للاسترخاء

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العلاج الفيزيائي
؟  
 ما هو العلاج الفيزيائي ؟ 
العلاج الفيزيائي هو علاج يرتكز على التأثير على العوامل الفيزيائية في جسم الإنسان وذلك من خلال استعمال اساليب علاجية بسيطة مثل استعمال الماء الساخن أو البارد أو تدليك الجسم أو القيام بحركات من شأنها أن تؤثر على الوظائف الفيزيائية لأعضاء جسم الإنسان بشكل ايجابي وبعبارة أخرى يمكن القول أن العلاج الفيزيائي يرتكز على استعمال وسائل تهدف إلى أحداث تفاعلات معينة في الجسم، مؤثرة بذلك على وظيفة العضو أو الأعضاء، وتفاعل الجسم وتكيفه مع وسائل العلاج الفيزيائي يختلفان من شخص وآخر، بل وحتى عند الشخص الواحد نفسه.
وعليه، ولكي يكون حكمنا على فعالية الوسيلة المتبعة صائباً، علينا أن نراقب بدقة، طريقة الاستعمال، ومدته وعدد المرات، بالاضافة إلى نوع الوسيلة اللازم استعمالها في بعض الحالات الخاصة. 
علينا أيضآ أن نعرف قدرات الجسم البشري، وكيفية تفاعله مع العلاج الفيزيائي، هذه القدرات قد تتعطل مثلاً عند الاستعمال المفرط للماء البارد الذي يؤدي إلى انتزاع الحرارة من الجسم، هذا بالاضافة إلى إن الجهد العضلي، والعمل المضني يؤديان إلى إرهاق في عمل القلب والأوعية الدموية، مما يجب أن نعيره اهتمامنا عند استعمال وسيلة ما في العلاج الفيزيائي.
الصفة العامة التي تتميز بها أغلب وسائل العلاج الفيزيائي، هي أنها تصلح لاستعمالها عند كل إنسان مريض أو سليم. ومهما كان عمره، وفي أية ظروف كانت. 
إن تفاعلات الجسم السلبية مع وسائل العلاج الفيزيائي المتعددة قد تكون نتيجة لبؤر مرضية حيوية في الجسم، هنا نذكر قبل كل شيء، الالتهابات الموضعية في الجسم، كاقتلاع ضرس ملتهب، أو التهاب اللوزتين المزمن، أو التهاب الجيوب الانفية المزمن التي لا يشعر المصاب بها، لكنها تزعجه بشكل عام.
ولعمر الفرد الذي يستعمل العلاج الفيزيائي دوره أيضاً. فالطفل، يتفاعل جيداً مع هذا النوع من العلاجات، ويأتي هذا التفاعل مفيداً وايجابياً وسريعاً. أما إذا كان الإنسان متقدماً في السن، وجب عليه اتباع وسائل معينة ولفترة زمنية أطول. حتى يصل إلى النتيجة المرجوة. 
 قدرة الجسم على تحمل الوسائل العلاجية الفيزيائية (الملف المرفق)

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العلاج الفيزيائي (تابع)
؟  
 الاعراض التي تدل على عدم تقبل المريض لـ العلاج الفيزيائي  
1 - الم في القلب
2 - حدوث التهابات معينة
3 - انحباس مائي في الأطراف السفلى للجسم 
فعند ظهور أي من هذه الأعراض يجب التوقف عن متابعة العلاج الفيزيائي وإعادة النظر بالأمور التالية:
1 - هل جسم المريض مهيأ للبدء بالعلاج الفيزيائي ؟
2 - هل كان اختيار الوسيلة العلاجية صحيحا ؟
3 - هل الوسيلة المنتقاة، تناسب الحالة ؟
4 - هل هناك خلل ما في كيفية العلاج الفيزيائي ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العلاج الفيزيائي (تابع)
؟  
بعض انواع العلاجات الفيزيائية 
فرك الجسم بالفرشاة : 
هذا النوع العلاجي له القدرة على تنشيط وظائف الجسم خاصة الدفاعية منها لذلك فهو يستعمل في حالات الاضطرابات القلبية و اضطرابات الاوعية الدموية إلى جانب بعض الأمراض الجلدية .
يستعمل الفرك بالفرشاة ، عند أخذ حمام بخاري مما يساعد على زيادة فعالية الهواء الساخن وتحسين القدرة التكيفية للدورة الدموية. كما أن فرك الجسم بفرشاة جافة قبل الاستحمام بالماء الساخن، أو البارد، يحضر الجسم للتفاعل جيداً مع درجة الحرارة. 
كيفية التطبيق: 
1 - يتم فرك الجسم في وضعية الوقوف.
2 - تفرك البطتان ( الجزء الخلفي من الركبة وحتى الكاحل ) بفرشاتين جافتين وذلك برفع كل رجل ووضعها على كرسي.
3 - تؤخذ وضعية الجلوس، ويبدأ بفرك الرجلين من الأسفل إلى الأعلى مرورا بالركبتين، ووصولاً إلى الفخذين ومنطقة الحوض.
4 - تفرك اليدان ابتداء من الأصابع ووصولا إلى الكتفين بحركات دائرية .
5 - من ثم يفرك الصدر والبطن من أعلى إلى أسفل بحركات دائرية أيضا.
6 - لفرك الظهر، يجب أن تكون الفرشاة معلقة بشكل متين في وسط زنار من القماش أو الجلد، كي يتمكن من التحكم باستعمالها.
7 - عند الانتهاء من فرك الجسم يتم سكب الماء البارد عليه لثوان معدودة من أعلى إلى أسفل.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العلاج الفيزيائي (تابع)
؟  
بعض انواع العلاجات الفيزيائية 
الضرب الخفيف بمنشفة مبللة بالماء البارد : 
هذا النوع يجمع بين استعمال الماء البارد كمثير للجلد وأطرافه العصبية وبين الاحتكاك الميكانيكي للمنشفة به.
ويستعمل هذا النوع في حالات:-
- التعب والإرهاق
- آلام الظهر الناتجة عن امراض العمود الفقري
- تنشيط التنفس والدورة الدموية الصغرى 
طريقة العلاج: 
تبلل منشفة مطوية بالماء البارد وتعصر قليلاً ويأخذ المساعد المنشفة المبللة بيده، ويبدأ بالضرب على ظهر المريض، بحركات دائرية، سريعة وقوية تعدل حسب تحمل المريض لها.
مدة العلاج دقيقتان، حيث يظهر احمرار الجلد، عند الانتهاء يجفف ظهر المريض بمنشفة جافة، ويطلب منه الخلود إلى النوم في فراش دافىء.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العلاج الفيزيائي (تابع)
؟  
بعض انواع العلاجات الفيزيائية 
العلاج باستعمال الضمادات : 
إن هذا الأسلوب، يعتبر من أهم الأساليب العلاجية الهادفة إلى المحافظة على صحة سليمة، وبنية قوية، ويكون باستعمال ضمادات توضع على الجسم للقيام بهذه الوسيلة العلاجية، ويتم تحضير ضمادات خاصة لهذا الغرض تتكون من طبقتين رئيسيتين: الطبقة الأولى تلتصق بالجسم وتكون مبللة، والثانية تكون فوقها وهي جافة بغية المحافظة على حرارة الماء المستعمل في العلاج. 
متى تستعمل الضمادات؟ 
1 - ضمادات الصدر: تستعمل على شكل صليب في حالات الإرهاق العضلي في عضلات الكتف، والتي غالباً ما تصادف عند سائقي السيارات، وكذلك في حالة أمراض الرئة.
2 - ضمادات البطن : تستعمل في حالات التقلصات المعدية والمعوية، وحالات القرحة، والتهابات الكبد، والبنكرياس والغشاء المخاطي للمعدة.
3 - ضمادات البطن والصدر والرجلين : تستعمل في علاج المرضى الذين يعانون من ارتفاع في الحرارة.
4 - ضمادات الفخذ : توضع عند أسفل الرجل مما يساعد على تخفيف آلام عرق النسا، كما تساعد على تخفيف آلام أسفل الظهر.
5 - الضمادة اللافة للجسم : وهي ضمادة طويلة تغطي ثلاثة أرباع الجسم ويستعمل هذا النوع من العلاج كوسيلة لتزايد تصبب العرق خاصة إذا تعرض الجسم للحرارة، بعد الحمام البخاري مثلاً.  
كيفية وضع الضمادة 
1 - تستعمل المياه الباردة.
2 - يجب أن يكون جميع أعضاء الجسم في حالة دافئة
3- يجب أن تكون الغرفة دافئة
4 - تبلل الضمادة بالماء البارد الموجود في وعاء يكون قرب سرير المريض.
5 - توضع الضمادة على العضو الواجب معالجته.
6 - توضع ضمادة جافة فوق المبللة، بحيث تغطيها بأكملها، بغية المحافظة على حرارة الماء المستعمل.
7 - عند الإنتهاء يغطى المريض حتى رقبته كي يبقى جسمه دافئاً.
بمرور حوالي 10 دقائق، يشعر المريض بالدفء، مما يدل على تفاعل الجسم مع الضمادة المذكورة، إما إذا لم يراوده هذا الشعور فيتم وضع أكياس مياه ساخنة على رجلي المريض، بغية مساعدته على رفع درجة حرارة الجسم، وفي حال كانت النتيجة سلبية تنزع المضادة من مكانها لعدم فعاليتها.
توضع الضمادة عادة لفترة زمنية تساوي الساعة تقريباً، وباستطاعتنا ابقائها طيلة الليل في حال لم تشكل أي ازعاج لنوم المريض، إما إذا كانت حرارة المريض مرتفعة، فإنه يجب تبديل الضمادة عدة مرات بغية التوصل إلى هبوط في الحرارة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العلاج الفيزيائي (تابع)
؟  
بعض انواع العلاجات الفيزيائية 
العلاج باستعمال البرودة: 
غالباً ما تستعمل البرودة كوسيلة لاثارة الجلد. عادة ما يعمد إلى استعمال هذا الأسلوب في إحداث تفاعلات في الجسم، تؤدي إلى إعادة الحرارة بسرعة إلى العضو المراد علاجه.
تنخفض حساسية الجلد بمساعدة الثلج والماء البارد، كما وتخف قدرة أطرافه العصبية على إيصال الاحساس بالألم والحرارة إلى المراكز الخاصة بها. مما يشعر المريض بارتياح، ومن هنا فإن الغاية من استعمال هذه الأساليب يجب أن تكون التخفيف من الإحساس بالآلام، والتقلصات العضلية التي غالباً ما تظهر أثناء التهابات المفاصل والأنسجة اللينة في الجسم.
إن استعمال الحرارة المتدنية جداً في العلاج الفيزيائي يجب أن يتم بحذر شديد فالحدود العملية الفاصلة بين المفعول الإيجابي لمثل هذه الحرارة، والضرر الذي قد ينتج عن استعمالها قريبة جداً من بعضها البعض، لذلك يجب اتباع قاعدة معينة عند الإقدام على استعمال هذه الوسائل.  
الأدوات المطلوبة:
1 - عدة ضمادات محضرة.
2 - كيس من النايلون لحفظ الضمادات.
3 - قفازات من المطاط أو من الجلد.
4 - ثلاجة منفردة، وتكون ضمن البراد العادي المنزلي.
5 - وعاء خاص للماء العادي. 
كيفية التطبيق : 
يحضر محلول ملحي (2%) وذلك بتذويب ملعقتين من الملح الخشن في ليتر ماء. تؤخذ قطع من القماش القطني أو مناشف وتطوى عدة مرات ليصبح حجمها مساوياً للحجم المطلوب (حجم ضمادة) تبلل الضمادات بالمحلول الملحي وتوضع في أكياس من النايلون في ثلاجة البراد ( باستطاعة المرء الاحتفاظ بهذه الضمادات لفترة طويلة في الثلاجة إلى حين استعمالها عند الضرورة ) عندما تدعو الحاجة لاستعمال الضمادات الباردة، تُسحب هذه الأخيرة من الثلاجة وكيس النايلون، وتُغسل قليلاً بالماء العادي، ومن ثم توضع على المنطقة من الجسم المراد علاجها، لمدة دقيقة واحدة بعد استراحة تدوم دقيقتين تقريباً، توضع ضمادة ثانية وهكذا .
عند الانتهاء ينشف الجلد بمنشفة جافة. 
ملاحظة: إن تأثير الحرارة المتدنية على الجسم مرتبط بالعوامل التالية:
أ- درجة الحرارة.
ب- مساحة الجسم التي تتعرض لتأثير الضمادة.
ج- مدة وجود الضمادة الباردة على الجسم.
د- ضغط الضمادة على الجسم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العلاج الفيزيائي (تابع)
؟  
بعض انواع العلاجات الفيزيائية 
العلاج باستعمال المغاطس: 
المغاطس الباردة: 
تعتبر المغاطس الباردة :-
- منشطة للدورة الدموية في الأطراف السفلى خاصة إذا أصابها مرض الدوالي أو إذا كان فيها انحباس دموي
- مفيدة في حالات السلس البولي الناتج عن عدم انتظام عمل المثانة
- عند الذين يعانون من تصبب العرق المزعج.
أما المرضى الذين ارتفعت حرارة أجسامهم إلى درجات عالية، فيُمنع عليهم استعمال هذه المغاطس، وينصحون باستعمال المغاطس الحارة، مع خفض درجة حرارة الماء تدريجياً حتى تصبح باردة. 
إن تأثير المغاطس الباردة يرتكز على تفاعلات الأوعية الدموية، الكبيرة والصغيرة، مع تدني درجة الحرارة، والتي تتم على مرحلتين: في الأولى يحصل اصفرار الجلد، نتيجة تقلص في الأوعية الدموية يليه احمرار نتيجة لتوسع هذه الأوعية الدموية وانصباب الدم بغزارة في داخلها.
من هنا فإن استعمال المغاطس الموضعية الباردة يكون في حالات عدم التكيف مع المحيط الخارجي، وانقباض العروق والأوعية الدموية، وفقدانها الحيوية مما يؤدي إلى تغيير مفاجىء في الضغط الشرياني ارتفاعاً كان أم هبوط، كذلك في حالات التي تكون فيها الأوعية الدموية الدقيقة، ضعيفة مما يؤثر سلباً على عملية التمثيل الغدائي في الجسم.  
إجراءات ضرورية: 
1 - يمنع استعمال المغاطس الباردة، في حال كانت الأطراف باردة أيضاً، لذلك يجب العمل على تدفئتها قبل أخذ هذا النوع من المغاطس.
2 - يسمح بأخذ مغطس بارد في غرفة باردة شرط أن يكون جسم المريض دافئاً، وعند الانتهاء من المغطس، يفرض عليه اللجوء إلى فراش دافىء.
3 - حرارة المياه يجب أن تكون متدنية إلى أقصى الحدود، فالحرارة المتراوحة بين درجة مئوية واحدة و10 درجات تعتبر المثلى، إذ لا يشعر المريض بالبرد كما لو كانت من 10 درجات إلى 20 درجة مئوية.
4 - الفترة الزمنية المطلوبة لهذه المغاطس تتراوح بين ست ثوان ودقائق معدودة، وذلك حسب شعور المريض بالحرارة، وتحملها.
5 - من المهم جداً الجمع بين المغاطس الباردة، والقيام بحركات معينة كالمشي في الماء البارد، أو فرك الجسم باليدين بحركات ناشطة حيوية. 
المغاطس المتناقضة: 
هذه المغاطس تكون موضعية، وتُستعمل عادة في حالات الاثارة العصبية الناتجة غالباً عن التوتر العصبي، والإرهاق الجسدي، الذي يتعرض لهما الإنسان يومياً، خلال ممارسة حياته العملية.
والمقصود من استعمال هذه المغاطس هو زيادة الإثارة الجلدية، من جراء الفارق الكبير في درجات الحرارة، من هنا فإن المغاطس المتناقضة تعمل على زيادة مناعة الجسم، مساعدة أياه على التفاعل بسرعة فائقة مع محيطه الخارجي.  
كيفية الاستعمال: 
لاستعمال هذه المغاطس، يجب اتباع الخطوات التالية: 
1 تحضر وعائين، في الأول ماء تصل درجة حرارته من 35 - 38 درجة مئوية، وفي الثاني ماء بارد ذو درجة حرارة تعادل 2 - 4 درجات مئوية.
2 يحضر كرسي بالمقرب من الوعائين بغية الجلوس عليه، كما يجب أن يكون اللباس دافئاً حتى لا يشعر المريض بالانزعاج جراء التبدل السريع في حرارة جسمه.
3 توضع الرجلان في وعاء الماء الساخن لمدة دقيقتين، ثم في الماء البارد لمدة اثني عشر ثانية، تكرر هذه العملية عشر مرات متتالية.
4 استراحة لمدة دقيقتين، تكون خلالها الرجلان مبللتين.
5 تعاد العملية كلها عشر مرات أخرى وبنفس الأسلوب، مع المحافظة على درجات الحرارة في الوعائين.
6 باستطاعة كل إنسان، زيادة حرارة الماء الحار، وانقاص حرارة الماء البارد، حسب ما يتحمل.
7 عند الانتهاء تجفف الرجلان بمنشفة جافة. 
مغاطس ساخنة مع رفع تدريجي لدرجة الحرارة: 
لهذه المغاطس الموضعية الساخنة مبدأ في العمل، يرتكز على الواقع العملي التالي: عند وجود أحد أعضاء الجسم في مثل هذه المغاطس، تتعرض الدورة الدموية في هذا العضو للإثارة، التي يؤكدها احمرار الجلد إلى المستوى الذي تصل إليه المياه الساخنة بما أن الأوعية الدموية متصلة ببعضها البعض.
وكما أن الدورة الدموية في العضو الموجود في المغطس الساخن نشيطة فإن الدم الموجود في الجسم، يخرج بسرعة من أوعيته الكبيرة، ويتوجه إلى المنطقة المعرضة للحرارة، مما يأتي بالنفع مع الجلد والعضلات الموجودة تحته.
إن مبدأ عمل هذه المغاطس يرتكز على كيفية انتقاء الحرارة الضرورية، بغية الحصول على مفعول ايجابي.
تُستعمل هذه المغاطس في المنزل وضمن الظروف المتعددة، والمتوفرة.  
الحرارة الأولية التي يجب الابتداء منها هي تلك التي يستطيع العضو تحملها، من دون انزعاج، وغالباً ما تتراوح بين 23 و63 درجة مئوية.
عند الحصول على مثل هذه الحرارة نبدأ بإضافة الماء الساخن رويداً رويداً، بحيث يكون معدل ارتفاع حرارة الماء درجة واحدة كل دقيقتين، حتى تصل إلى مستوى يستطيع الجسم تحمله وغالباً ما تصل الحرارة إلى 29 34 درجة مئوية كحد أقصى.
هكذا نستطيع الحصول على درجة حرارة قصوى خلال خمسة عشر دقيقة من تاريخ البدء بأخذ المغطس.
خلال هذه الفترة يمتص العضو، الحرارة ببطء مما يساعده على التكيف مستقبلاً مع هذه النوعية من المغاطس، عدا عن ذلك، إن الارتفاع التدريجي للحرارة، يجنب الفرد التفاعلات السلبية التي قد تطرأ من جراء استعمال المغاطس الساخنة، على القلب والأوعية الدموية. 
خطوات تراتبية يجب التقيد بها:
1 - الحرارة الأولية 32 - 36 درجة مئوية.
2 - رفع الحرارة تدريجياً حتى تصل إلى 45 درجة مئوية خلال خمسة عشر دقيقة.
3 - ابقاء العضو المراد علاجه، في المغطس لفترة من الزمن لا تقل عن العشرين دقيقة.
4 - بعد الانتهاء، يجب سكب الماء البارد على العضو، لثوانٍ معدودة ثم تجفيفه بمنشفة جافة.
5 - يجب الخلود إلى الراحة لمدة ساعة من الوقت على الأقل. 
حالات مرضية تستوجب استعمال هذه المغاطس:
1 - عند حدوث ألم في المفاصل، خاصة اثناء الحركة والتمارين الرياضية.
2 - اثناء التهابات المفاصل الروماتيزمية المزمنة.
3 - عند وجود دمل في أحد الأصابع أو في أي طرف كان.
4 - اثناء ارتفاع الضغط الشرياني حيث أن انتقال الدم من الأوعية الكبيرة إلى الأوعية المعرضة للحرارة، يؤدي إلى انخفاض في الضغط الشرياني.
5 - في حالات أمراض القلب. 
الإثارة الميكانيكية ضمن المغاطس الساخنة: 
إن هذه النوعية من المغاطس، تمرن الأوعية الدموية، وتشير الجسم وأعضائه قليلاً، مما يجعلها صالحة في حالات القصر الوظيفي لعضلات القلب في بدايته، وفي ارتفاع الضغط الشرياني، وفي فترات النقاهة.
تستعمل هذه النوعية من المغاطس عند كل الناس على مختلف أعمارهم، أما حرارة الماء المستعمل فتكون في البداية 36 - 38 درجة مئوية، وعلى عكس المغاطس الموضعية التي ترفع فيها درجة الحرارة تدريجياً، فإن هذه المغاطس يتم تبريدها رويداً حتى تصل درجة الحرارة إلى 24 درجة مئوية، الفترة الزمنية الضرورية لاستعمال هذه المغاطس يجب أن لا تقل عن عشرين دقيقة، يرجع ذلك إلى درجة تحمل المريض لها.  
كيفية التطبيق:
1 - نبدأ بفرك إحدى الرجلين، بفرشاتين، بحركات منتظمة من أسفل إلى أعلى وعلى العكس، محافظين بذلك على ضغط معين ومتوازن للجلد.
2 - عند الانتهاء من الأرجل يتم فرك اليدين، الواحدة تلو الأخرى، ولكن بفرشاة متواحدة.
3 - من أجل فرك الظهر، غالباً ما يتطلب هذا الأمر، وجود مساعد، يقوم بهذه العملية، مستعملاً فرشاتين، حيث يفرك الظهر من أعلى إلى أسفل وعلى العكس مروراً بعضلات الكتف.
4 - بذات الأسلوب يتم فرك الصدر والبطن، لكن بحركات دائرية لطيفة. 
في هذه الأثناء، يتم سكب الماء البارد، رويداً من حنفية المغطس، بحيث تمر فترة من الوقت تقارب العشرين دقيقة، وتكون حرارة الماء المستعمل قد وصلت إلى 24 درجة مئوية، بدلاً من 38 درجة مئوية، عند البدء.
عند الانتهاء، يسكب الماء البارد على المريض من أعلى إلى أسفل ولثوانٍ عديدة، حيث يتم تجفيف الجسم بمنشفة جافة، يطلب بعدها إلى المريض اللجوء إلى فراش دافىء.
ملاحظة: إن المساج بالفرشاة، أثناء أخذ مثل هذه المغاطس، وما له من تأثير على أثارة الجهاز العصبي المركزي يجعل هذا العلاج محدوداً، ويستبدل بفرك الجسم باليدين بدلاً من الفرشاة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
وسائل التجميل الموجودة في المطبخ :
؟    
- الشاي : يستعمل في عمل كمادات موضعية منه لإخفاء الهالات السوادء السفلي للعين، ولإكساب الشعر البريق والحيوية، حيث تغلى اوراق الشاي في كمية مناسبة من الماء غليانآ وافيآ ، ويستخدم ماء الشاي الناتج لشطف الشعر   
- الملح : للتخلص من التورم أسفل العينين بعمل حمام دافيء مذاب فيه كمية مناسبة من الملح وذلك بتفتيح وتغميض العين عدة مرات أو يمكن الاستعاضة عن ذلك بأن تبلل قطعة قطن في محلول الملح الدافيء وتوضع فوق العين   
- عسل النحل : حيث إن وضع ملعقة عسل نحل في ماء الحمام يجعل الجلد يقاوم الاجهاد ويجلب النوم، كما يفيد خلط العسل مع كمية من اللبن أو الزبادي لنضارة البشرة الجافة واكسابها الحيوية، كما يفيد تناول عسل النحل في علاج العديد من الامراض للجسم   
- الزبادي : منظف جيد للبشرة ويناسب البشرة الدهنية خاصة وذلك بوضع طبقة منه على الوجه ثم يشطف بالماء الدافيء بعد عشرين دقيقة لتنظيف فروة الرأس، ولمساعدة نمو الشعر تدهن فروة الرأس بالزبادي قبل غسل الرأس بالشامبو   
- البيض : مغذي جيد للبشرة خاصة الدهنية، فهو يساعد على غلق المسام ، ولعمل قناع من البيض إكسري بيضة واضربيها جيدآ أو ضعيها على الوجه وتشطف البشرة بعد 20 دقيقة بالماء الفاتر   
- اليود : يحمي الجلد من حدوث التجاعيد والتشققات وهو يتوافر في الاسماك والبصل والحبوب كالحمص والفول والبازلاء وغيرها .   
- السيلينيوم : يقاوم شيخوخة الجلد وظهور التجاعيد ويحفظ له خاصية المرونة، وهو يتوافر في الثوم وخميرة البيرة والكبدة والبيض والطماطم   
- الكبريت : من المعادن المهمة لصحة الجلد وعمليات التنفس به ونقصه يمكن ان يؤدي إلى التشقق للجلد، وأهم مصادره البيض والخضراوات مثل الكرنب والاسماك والحبوب   
- الزنك : اهم المعادن لصحة وسلامة البشرة والجلد، فهو ضروري لتكوين الكولاجين وبناء الخلايا، ويتوافر في اللحوم والحبوب والمأكولات البحرية   
- تناول الحديد : الذي يمنح خدودك لونها الاحمر الجميل ويجعل الشفاة حمراء قانية، وهو يتوافر في العدس والبسلة والبنجر والخس والكرنب والكبده والمخ والبيض والعسل الاسود.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
علاج الدمامل بالطب البديل
؟  
الدمل ورم احمر اللون في الجلد مؤلم وصلب ، وينتج عن التهاب حاد في الغدد الدهنية وعن غزو الجلد بالميكروبات عن طريق البصيلات الشعرية وفتحات الغدد العرقية أو عن طريق الدم من بؤرة تعفن في الجسم تحتوي على الميكروبات العنقودية أو السبحية ، وقد تنتج أيضآ عن اصابة الجلد ببعض الامراض الطفيلية كالقمل والجرب ، ومن العوامل الممهدة لحدوث الدمل، الاحتكاك وامراض السكري 
من افضل العلاجات البديلة  "لبخة الحلبة" 
حيث تستخدم لبخة الحلبة لمعالجة الدمامل الخراريج، ويتم عمل اللبخة بوضع كمية من مسحوق بذور الحلبة في وعاء به كمية من الماء وتقلب المزيج حتى يصبح كالعجين الرخو ، ثم ينقل الوعاء ويوضع في اناء آخر أوسع منه وبه كمية من الماء الساخن إلى درجة الغليان تصل إلى ثلثي ارتفاع اناء المزيج، ويستمر في تحريك المزيج لمدة 10 دقائق حتى يتحول لونه إلى الغامق وقوامه كالعجين المرن حيث تكون اللبخة قد أعدت ، وتستخدم بمفردها ساخنة على المكان المصاب ويغطى بطبقة قماش وتجدد مرارآ 
من العلاجات الموضعية الاخرى: 
- يطلى الدمل بعصير الحامض أو يطحن الفول ويمزج بالماء ويوضع على الدمل
- يدلك الدمل بثمرة الزيتون بعد نزع قشرتها
- تسحق كمية من حب الصنوبر وتمزج مع بعض الطحينة حتى تصبح كالمرهم ، وتوضع على قطعة قماش ثم يكمد بها الدمل ، وتترك عدة ساعات ثم ترفع بعدها عن الدمل ، فإن لم يخرج القيح تكرر العملية .
- 10 غرام عصير ثوم +90 جرام ماء + 30 جرام كحول سبرتو ثم تضمد الدمامل بهذا المزيج 
- يستخدم اللبخ المصنوعة من مهروس ورق الخبيزة في معالجة الدمل
- مزيج من عصارة الجزر ومسحوق الفحم الخشبي ، وذلك بمزج العصير مع 8 اضعافه من مسحوق الفحم وتركه للتخمر حوالي 24 ساعة ثم يوضع مرة أو مرتين على الدمامل في اليوم الواحد
- من الممكن استخدام الحليب بطبخها مع العسل النحل ثم تضمد الخراريج والدمامل بهذا المزيج
- طبخ الثوم مع اللبن ويوضع على الدمامل  
ومن العلاجات الاخرى: 
- يغلى عشرون غرامآ من جذور الهندباء في فنجانين من الماء حتى يبقى فنجان واحد، ويشرب الفنجان في النهار على جرعات متعددة على أن تكون كل جرعة ملعقة صغيرة. 
- ينقع خمسون غرامآ من ازهار الاقحوان في ليتر من الماء المغلي مدة سبع دقائق، ثم يصفى ويشرب فنجانان خلال النهار .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
علاج السعال و البلغم بالطب البديل   
؟  
 - مغلي البطاطا :  
تغسل كمية من البطاطا جيدآ ، ثم تقطع بقشرها زتغلى في الماء لمدة ربع ساعة على نار هادئة، ثم يصفى المغلي بعد تحليته بالعسل الاسود (عسل القصب) والجرعة : كوب دافيء بعد كل أكلة . 
 - عصير الجزر : 
يفيد كثيرآ في تنقية الصدر وازالة المخاط 
يغسل الجزر جيدآ، ثم يفرم ويخفف بالماء ، ويمكن تحليته بعسل النحل أو السكر حسب الحاجةوالجرعة : كوب ثلاث مرات يوميآ 
 - مغلي اوراق الجوافه : 
يفيد في علاج حالات البرد و السعال والنزلات الشعبية 
يباع في الصيدليات شراب من اوراق الجوافة ، أو يمكنك تحضيره في المنزل بأن تؤخذ الاوراق ثم تغسل جيدآ وتغلى في الماء ثم تصفى وتشربوالجرعة : كوب على الريق يوميآ 
 - شراب منقوع الريحان : 
يفيد في طرد البلغم وتوسيع الشعب الهوائية 
تنقع قطع الاوراق والاغصان الزهرية المجففة في الماء بمعدل ملعقتين لكل كوب من الماء ، ويترك المنقوع فترة كافية ثم يصفى ويشرب ، ويمكن تحليته بالعسلوالجرعة : ملعقتان على فترات طوال اليوم 
وإليك أيضآ عدة وصفات أخرى لعلاج السعال : 
 - دبس التمر 
أكله يعالج العسال ويحلل البغلم ويقاوم البرد والتهاب القصبات 
 - يؤكل طبيخ التين ، ويشرب ماء الطبخ أو يشرب مغلي الورق 
 - يغلى كمية شعير مع خمسة أمثالها ماء حتى يبقى خمسان 2/5 ، ويشرب عند اللزوم 
 - يغلى حب الشوفان ويشرب للسعال الشديد 
 - شرب عصير الخس 
 - شرب مغلي اليانسون 
 - سلق البصل بقشره ، ومن ثم أكله 
 - شرب عصير السفرجل أو يقطع السفرجل ، وينقع ويشرب 20 غرام من النقيع أو 30 غرام من العصير 
 - يغلى 50 غرام من ورق أو زهر السفرجل في ليتر ماء ويشرب للسعال الديكي 
- يشرب عصير الكرز ممزوجآ بالماء 
 - يؤخذ ماء حبوب و براعم الصنوبر ، أو منقوع 30 غرام من البراعم في لتير ماء 3 ساعات ( ويفيد للرشوحات المستعصية وكل علل مجاري التنفس ) 
 - تطبخ الحلبة وتؤخذ مع ماء البطيخ ، أو يؤكل 1 لتير من المسلوق مع العسل . 
 - تمزج كميات متساوية من خل التفاح والعسل والغليسرين ، وتخفق جيدآ ، ويؤخذ منها خلال 24 ساعة عدة مرات ، وتؤخذ ملعقة صغيرة كل ساعتين للسعال الشديد ، وفي الليل مرة أو مرتين ، ويفيد السعال الديكي والتهاب القصبات . 
 - يؤخذ مزيج من مغلي الحلبة ودبس العنب للسعال المزمن وآلام الصدر وقصبة الرئة . 
 - يطبخ الزبيب ويؤكل لطرد البلغم وللسعال وتنظيف الطرق التنفسية . 
 - يؤكل الكراث للسعال والربو ، وحساء الكراث للرشح 
 - يؤكل الكركديه أو يشرب مغليه أو نقيعه لكل علل الصدر  
 - يؤخذ عصير الخس عدة مرات للسعال الديكي 
 - ينقع 100 غم لفت في الحليب أو الماء (ليتر ماء) ويشرب لامراض الصدر وللرشح 
 - يضاف فص ثوم إلى الحليب المغلي ، ويؤخذ للسعال الديكي 
 - يؤكل التفاح لتهدئة السعال واخراج البلغم 
 - تقطع فصوص الثوم، وتنقع في ملعقتين من العسل الاسود 3 ساعات ، ثم يصفى ويستعمل حين اللزوم للسعال . 
 - يشرب مغلي الشمر ، ملعقة صغيرة في كوب ماء ، حيث يغلى الماء أولا ثم يضاف الشمر ، وينقع ويشرب.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
علاج نزيف اللثة بالطب البديل Bleading of the Gun   
؟  
يحدث نزيف الثة عادة نتيجة نقص فيتامين (ج) أو الاستخدام الخاطيء لفرشاة الاسنان أو نتيجة اسباب خاصة بالدم كارتفاع ضغط الدم أو الهيموفيليا . 
لعلاج نزيف اللثة ينصح بـ :
-          المضمضة بمزيج من الخل والملح 
-          عصير الجرجير :
ينصح بتناول 3 ملاعق كبيرة يوميآ من عصير الجرجير وذلك لغناه بفيتامين (ج) 
-          الحرص على تناول عصائر البرتقال والرمان والتين ، فإن لها عظيم النفع في علاج نزيف اللثة ، ولذك لغناها بفيتامين (ج) 
علاج التهاب اللثة و بثور الفم بالطب البديل : 
نتيجة للعدوى البكتيرية أو الجراثيم التي تدخل الفم قد تحدث التهابات باللثة وتجويف الفم ، ولعلاج هذه الالتهابات ينصح بعمل الاتي : 
-          غرغرة الفم بغرغرة الكمون واليانسون والخل :
وتحضر كالتالي :
تضاف كمية من مسحوق الكمون واليانسون إلى خل مخفف لتكوين مزيج صالح للغرغرة 
-          غرغرة الفم بمحلول ملح الطعام 
-          شرب الشاي الاخضر :
أثبتت الدراسات أن الشاي الاخضر يحتوي على مركبات البوليفينولات التي تعمل كمطهر للفم والاسنان ، كما انها توقف نمو ونشاط بكتيريا الفم المتسببة في تسوس الاسنان . 
-          شرب عصائر البرتقال والليمون :
فإن لها عظيم الأثر في تضميد الجروح وقتل الميكروبات . 
علاج آلام الاسنان بالطب البديل Teath Ache :
تعتبر الام الأسنان من أشد آلالام على المريض ، وتنتج عن تسوس بعض الاسنان أو نتيجة خلع سن أو ألم ناتج عن العصب المغذي لها ، ولستكين هذه الالام ينصح بالاتي : 
-          المضمضة بمغلي القرفة (الدار صيني) :
فإنه يسكن الألم سريعآ ، حيث تنقع ملعقتان من مسحوق القرفة في كوب ماء مغلي ثم يشرب المنقوع ، ويكون تناول شراب القرفة بكميات بسيطة في البداية لادراك مدى تقبل الجسم لها وخاصة عند الحوامل لأنهن يظهرن حساسية لها وليكن ذلك بتناول ملعقة أو ملعقتين من شراب القرفة قبل الاكل أو في الصباح 
-          زيت القرنفل :
للقرنفل أهمية بالغة في تسكين الألم ولذا ينصح بشرب مغلي القرنفل أو وضع قطعة صغيرة من القطن المبلل بزيت القرنفل على مكان الألم . 
-          حبة البركة بالخل :
يمكن عمل مزيج من مسحوق حبة البركة والخل ، ويتسخدم المزيج كمضمضة ، فإن له مفعولآ مسكنآ للالام . 
-          عصير الثوم :
يمكن هرس بعض فصوص الثوم وأخذ عصيرها ، ووضعه كعلاج موضعي على الضروس والاسنان المصابة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
علاج حروق الشمس ، النار ، الماء و اللسان بالطب البديل 
؟  
تتراوح حروق الشمس بين احمرار الجلد وتورمه والم طفيف وتبثّر خطير 
يرافق الحروق البسيطة التي تؤدي إلى احمرار الجلد حكة وألم طفيف ، ثم تظهر بعد عدة ايام قشور على سطح الجلد . 
الحروق الناتجة عن الافراط في التعرض لأشعة الشمس خاصة عند التعرض المفاجيء ولفترة طويلة ، قد تؤدي إلى ظهور بثور تحتوي على سائل أصفر اللون لزج ، وعندما تنفقيء تترك تسلخات مؤلمة 
وقد تسبب الحروق الشديدة الغثيان والقشعريرة وارتفاع الحارة التي تزيد في ايذاء الجلد 
في هذه الحال توضع على الحروق كمادات بادرة ويتوجب الإكثار من شرب الماء والعصير منعآ لحصول الجفاف 
ومن نتائج الحروق الشديدة أيضى إصابات جلدية ، كتبثر الشفة وسرطان الجلد 
للوقاية من حروق الشمس : حفاظآ على صحة الجلد وحيويته علينا تجنب الأشعة ما فوق البنفسجية التي تكون في أوجها من الساعة 10 صباحآ وحتى 3 من بعد الظهر ، أما التعرض لأشعة الشمس فليكن تدريجيآ شرط ألا يتعدى الساعة من الوقت 
علاج حروق الشمس بالطب البديل : 
-          أوراق الملفوف : تدق الاوراق الطازجة وتوضع على الحروق على شكل كمّادات ، فالملفوف مطهر فعّال 
-          الخبازة البرية : تغلى حفنة كبيرة من جذور النبتة في ليتر ماء وبعدما يصبح فاترآ تلبّخ به الحروق 
-          التلبيخ بمقطّر قشور شجرة البابونج   
الحروق عمومآ : 
تقسم الحروق إلى 3 فئات : 
-          حروق الدرجة الاولى : تصيب سطح الجلد باحمرار دون أن تبرز البثور ، وهذه الطبقة من الجلد تستبدل طبيعيآ بطبقة جديدة 
-          الحروق من الدرجة الثانية : إنه احتراق الجلد وبروز البثور وتسرّب السوائل من اوعية الدم ، ولكن الباقي من الانسجة يكفي الطبقة السطحية لتستعيد ما فقدته من سوائل 
-          الحروق من الدرجة الثالثة : قد يحترق الجلد بكل طبقاته ، فلا يستطيع أن يتجدد بصورة تلقائية طبيعية ، ولكن الجلد الجديد ينمو على اطراف الجلد المحترق ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب تعويض المصاب عمّا فقده من سوائل  
من علاجات حروق الدرجة الاولى والثانية :   
-          رش البطاطا النيئة ممزوجآ بزيت الزيتون 
-          الورد البري : تنقع حفنة من الورد في ليتر ماء ساخن ، مدة 10 دقائق ، ثم يوضع السائل على الحرق  
علاج حروق النار أو الماء : 
-          يطلى الحرق ببياض البيض
-          يطلى بزيت الزيتون
-          يمزج بعض زيت الكتان مع زلال البيض ويطلى موضع الحرق المصاب به 
العلاج عند احتراق اللسان لدى تناول ما هو ساخن : 
في حالة حرق اللسان حاول مصّ مكعب من الثلج مرات متتاية حتى الشعور بزوال الحرق .

----------


## boanas

بصراحة يابوعبدالله الواحد ما يدري شقول 
المعلومات قيمة وحلوة ومفيدة 
الله يعطيك العافية ويارب تستمر تفيدنا

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> بصراحة يابوعبدالله الواحد ما يدري شقول 
> المعلومات قيمة وحلوة ومفيدة 
> الله يعطيك العافية ويارب تستمر تفيدنا

 *الله يعافيك أخي الحبيب ،
وانا مستمر طالما يوجد من يتابع موضوعاتي ،
هيا نفعونا .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
مشروبات تساعد على تجنب الدوخة او الدوار
؟  
أحيانآ يشعر الانسان وكأن المكان الذي يقف أو يجلس فيه يدور به ، ويشعر بزغللة ، ويتلون الجو أمام عينيه باللون الاصفر ، ويوشك أن يقع على الارض. 
 ويحدث ذلك نتيجة لضعف البدن أو انخفاض في ضغط الدم، او خلل في توازن الجسم أو أنه مصاب بفقر الدم. 
 ومن المشروبات التي تساعد على تجنب الدوخة والدوار:  
-         عصير التفاح: 
 يفضل شرب نصف لتر من عصير التفاح يوميآ ، فإنه خير مقاوم للدوخة او الدوار ، لما له من قيمة غذائية عالية وأهميته في علاج التسمم الغذائي.  
-         شراب الليمون بالعسل: 
ويحضر كالتالي:  
يُجفف الليمون ببذوره ثم يطحن. 
يضاف كوب من مسحوق الليمون لكل كيلو جرام من العسل.
 والجرعة تكون: كوب على الريق يوميآ.  
-         عصائرالعنب أو البرتقال أو الاناناس: 
 ينصح بهذه العصائر الطازجة فكلها مغذية ومقوية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
خلطات ونصائح لتقوية الشعر ومنع سقوطه وتثبيته
؟  
خلطات ونصائح لتقوية الشعر ومنع تساقط الشعر: 
- خلط زيت الخروع بزيت اللوز الحلو وزيت الزيتون ويدهن به الشعر. 
- خلط عصير الجرجير بعصير البصل وزيت الزيتون ومسحوق  حبة البركة ويستخدم كدهان. 
- يفيد مغلي قشور الثوم ويخلط بزيت الزيتون ويدهن به الشعر. 
- خلط عصير البصل مع عصير الجرجير بالتساوي مع قليل من الكحول مذاب فيخ عصير الثوم ويدهن به الشعر. 
- غلي الصبر في زيت الزيتون ويدهن به الشعر. 
- طحن ورق التين المجفف ويضاف إليه زيت الزيتون الساخن مع قليل من ماء الورد ويدلك بهما فروة الرأس مرة واحدة يوميآ. 
- مزج مقداران متساويان من عصير الجرجير والكحول النقي مع قليل من ماء الورد ويدلك بهما فروة الرأس مرة واحدة يوميآ. 
- عمل مزيج مكون من { 10جرامات زيت فازلين + 25 جرام زيت خروع + 5 جرامات زيت عطر الصنوبر + 75 جرام كحول أبيض + 3 جرام عطر بنفسج } ويدلك بهذا المزيج الشعر وجذوره. 
- عمل مزيج مكون من { 5 جرامات نشادر + 15 جرام عطر التربنتينا + 100جرام كحول بالكافور } ويتم تدليك جذور الشعر. 
- يفيد دلكه بعصير الفجل. 
- يفيد دلكه بعصير الجرجير مع زيت الورد.  
- أكل البصل مع الوجبات. 
- أكل الترمس أو إستخدام ماء غليه كغسول.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
كيف تحافظ على شعرك من الشيب
؟  
لن يكون لك شعر جميل اذا لم تعط جسمك في كل يوم الاغذية الضرورية 
ولا يمكن ان يكون شعرك حيا ولامعا اذا لم لم تتناول من المواد البروتينية ، لانه الشعر يتغذى وينمو بالبروتين . 
ماذا يحدث لشعرك إذا نقص من غذائك فيتامين " أ " ؟ إن شعرك يصبح صلبا وغير خصب  
وإذا نقصت بعض الفيتامينات "ب" والحديد والنحاس أو اليود ؟ إنه يتساقط  
وإذا نقصت فيتامينات " ب" الأخرى ؟ ... يسرع إليه الشيب المبكر   
فللحصول على شعر جميل اتبع إذن النظام الغذائي المثالي ، ولا تهمل أي شيئ منه .  
إن الفيتامينات الفعالة في إعطاء الشعر الأشهب لونه الطبيعي عرف منها ثلاثة ، كلها من مجموعة فيتامين "ب" وهي :
1- حمض البانتوتينيك ويباع بإسم ( بانتوتينات الكالسيوم )
2-حمض بارا-امينو-بنزويك أو بابا 
3-الاينوزيتول 
وأقل كمية يجب اخذها من الاول هي عشرة ميليغرامات يوميا ومن الثاني مئة ميليغرام أو اكثر ومن الثالث ما لايقل عن 3000 ميليغرام أو ملعقة كبيرة  
ومن حسن الحظ أن الاينوزيتول ذو طعم سكري لذيذ ، وليس من الضروري تناوله بشكل حبات بل يمكن استعماله لتحلية الفواكه أو عصيرها .
إن كثيرا من الاشخاص تناولوا من النوع الأول والثاني لاسترجاع اللون الطبيعي لشعرهم وقد حصل بعضهم على نتائج جيده ، وخاب البعض الآخر ، لانه لا يمكن الاستغناء عن تناول الأنواع الثلاثة معا ، والافضل أن يحصل عليها من الاغذية التي تنتج هذه الفيتامينات الثلاثة مع الانواع الاخرى من فيتامينات "ب" وهذه الأغذية هي : 
(( خميرة البيرة --- حبوب القمح --- الكبد )) 
وإن هذه الفيتامينات الثلاثة المقاومة للشيب تنتج أيضا في الأمعاء خلال الهضم من بكتيريا اللبن الرائب ومشتقات الحليب. 
فهل ترغب جادا في أن يستعيد شعرك لونه الطبيعي ؟ إشرب من اللبن الرائب كل يوم ، وتناول ملعقة كبيرة من خميرة البيرة قبل كل أكلة ، وأضف اليها كمية من بانتوتيناتالكالسيوم ، ومن حمض بارا - آمينو - بنزويك مع ملعقة صغيرة من الينوزيتول مع كل أكله .
لقد قص علي أحد اتباعي وهو رجل في الثانية والخمسين من العمر وشعره كله ابيض انه اتبع نظام اللبن الرائب وخميرة البيرة مدة ستة أشهر فنجح في استرداد لون شعره الاصلي حتى ان اصدقائه راحوا يتهمونه باستعمال الصبغات .
ايضا من الراجح جدا أن صلع الرجال يمكن معالجته على اعتبار انه ناجم عن نقص غذائي وقد اجريت تجارب على الحيوانات وذلك بحرمانها من الاينوزيتول فتساقط وبرها ، ولما اعطيت منه نبت وبرها بشكل عجيب وكان قويا ، ولوحظ ان الوبر عند الذكور كان اسرع منه عند الاناث بنسبة الضعف ، وهذا ما يظهر حاجة الذكور الى ضعف ما تحتاج اليه الاناث من هذه المادة.
والعسل الاسود غني جدا بالاينوزيتول وقد استعملت هذه المادة في عدة حالات من الصلع فكانت النتيجة سريعة ، إذ نبت الشعر بلونه الطبيعي خلال شهرين .ويمكن اخذ ملعقة من العسل الاسود عند كل اكله .
وبالامكان اتباع الوصفه هذه والتي اتبعها احد المرضى وهو رجل في السادسة والاربعين لمعالجة الضعف العام وضعف اعصابه فقد كان يأخذ كل صباح :
نصف كوب من حبوب القمح ، ومن اللبن الرائب ، وملعقة من العسل الاسود ............ وما انقضت 3 اشهر حتى لاحظ ظهور زغب خفيف في حافة رأسه التي كانت تلمع صلعتها .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
طرق إزالة البقع السمراء أو البقع البنية أو الكلف أو النمش
؟  
قبل أن نستعرض طرق العلاج ، يجب علينا أن نتعرف بشكل سريع على أسباب الظهور:
- التعرض لأشعة الشمس المحرقة مع إستعمال العطور أو بعض أنواع المكياج.
- الحساسية تسبب البقع السمراء والنمش.
- تناول بعض الأدوية يسبب البقع السمراء.
- الإصابة بالتينا المبرقشة تسبب البقع البنية الصغيرة على الرقبة والأكتاف والظهر.
- فترة الحمل تسبب ظهور الكلف.
- تناول حبوب منع الحمل. 
خيارات العلاج:
- إنتقاء مستحضرات التجميل الجيدة.
- عدم إستعمال العطور على الجلد ثم التعرض لأشعة الشمس.
- إستخدام الكريمات الواقية من أشعة الشمس.
- يفيد خلط بذور الفجل مع الدار صيني بنسب متساوية ويتم غليها في الماء، ويوضع الخليط على الوجه بصفة منتظمة يوميآ حتى يزول النمش.
- يفيد مزج نشا القمح بالزعفران ويندّى بالماء ثم يستخدم دهانآ  لإزالة الكلف.
- يفيد غلي بذر الكتان مع التين الناضج أو الجاف مع المداومة على إستخدامه حتى تزول آثار الكلف.
- إستخدام اشعة الليزر.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
علاج الاسهال بالمشروبات
؟  
قبل أن نسرد المشروبات، دعونا نستعرض بشكل سريع حالة الإسهال. 
تعريف الإسهال: 
هو زيادة مرات الإخراج Defecation عن معدلها الطبيعي، وتزداد فيه نسبة الماء الخارج من الجسم مع البراز، لذلك يكون قوامه أكثر سيولة. 
أسباب الإسهال:
- بعض أنواع البكتيريا مثل السالمونيلا والشيجلا.
- الكوليرا.
- غزو فيروسي.
- بعض الطفيليات كالاميبا والجارديا
- الحالة النفسية (اسهال عصبي). 
أسس علاج الإسهال طبيآ: 
يعتمد أساسآ على تعويض كمية الماء المفقودة من الجسم وتوفير الحماية الطبيعية لبطانة الأمعاء خاصة للبكتيريا والفيروسات.
ويتم إعطاء المصاب مضادات قاتلة للطفيليات إذا كان السبب طفيليات أو مضادات حيوية إذا كان السبب هو البكتيريا. 
إليك بعض المشروبات التي تساعد على علاج نوبات الاسهال 
(1) محلول نشا الذرة
يحضر بإضافة 6 ملاعق من النشا إلى كوب ماء ثم يقلب جيدآ ويشرب عند اللزوم.
(2) مشروب السحلب
يحضر بمزج جزء واحد من مسحوق السحلب إلى عشرة أجزاء من الماء، ثم يضاف تسعون جزءآ ماءآ ساخنآ ويقلب المزيج ويشرب ، ويمكن أن يخلط باللبن ويشرب عند اللزوم.
(3) الثوم
يحضر بمزج 100 جرام ثوم + 200 جم عسل نحل + 300 سم مكعب ماء ويؤخذ من المزيج لوقف الإسهال الحاد.
(4) عصير الليمون.
(5) شوربة الفول النابت.
(6) شوربة الخضار. 
ينصح المصابون بالإسهال بعدم تناول الأكلات الدهنية الدسمة والخضروات المحتوية على نسبة عالية من الالياف مثل الملوخية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
علاج الارق بالطب البديل
؟  
1)العلاج العشبي ( علاج الارق بالاعشاب ):- 
أ)عشب الناردين :
للنوم جيداً خلال الليل، ضع ملعقتين كبيرتين من عشب الناردين المفروم والمجفف في كوب من الماء المغلي ودعه يركد لمدة 8 ساعات، صفّ المزيج وأضف إليه السكر واشربه قبل الخلود إلى النوم.
**تحذير: يمكن لعشب الناردين أن يعيق القدرة على القيادة أو تشغيل الآلات.**
*ملاحظة: يعتبر الشاي المصنوع من عشب الناردين مساعد للإسترخاء* 
أ)البابونج أو براعم البلسان:
الشاي المصنوع من البابونج أو براعم البلسان مفيد لتهدئة الأعصاب، أضف ملعقة كبيرة من العشب إلى كوب من الماء المغلي ودعه كذلك مدة 10 دقائق قبل تصفيته، عليك شرب كوب من هذا النقيع قبل الخلود إلى النوم. 
2)علاج الارق بالعطور ( العلاج العطري ):- 
إن الزيوت العطرية للبابونج والنارولي والخزامى والورد تمتاز كلها بخصائص تساعد في الإسترخاء قبل التوجه إلى السرير، أضف بضعة قطرات من أحد هذه الزيوت إلى حمام دافئ أو أسكب بضعة قطرات على منديل قماشي وتنشق الرائحة. 
3)الضغط باليد:- 
للتخفيف من القلق وتشجيع النومن يمكنك الضغط بالسبابتين على مسافة إصبعين وراء كل أذن لمدة دقيقة تقريباً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
لمن يشكو من الخمول والكسل وكثرة النوم ويرغب في زيادة نشاطه وحيويته (وصفات مشعلة)
؟  
إليكم هذه المشروبات المفيدة التي تشعلك نشاطآ وحيوية وتعالج الخمول والكسل وكثرة النوم: 
1-اللبن: 
يشرب كوب من اللبن صباحآ ويمكن تحليته بالعسل. 
2-الليمون: 
تقطع 3 ليمونات ثم تغلى في الماء وتحلى بالعسل الطبيعي ويشرب منه كوب دافيء يوميآ. 
3-قشر البرتقال: 
تؤخذ قشور البرتقال الجافة والمطحونة بمعدل ملعقتين لكل كوب ماء، ثم يغلى ويبرد ويشرب. 
4-عصير الأناناس الطبيعي. 
5-عصير البرتقال الطبيعي. 
6-عصير اليوسفي(اليوسف أفندي)

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
وصفات ومشروبات آمنة وناجحة لعلاج الأرق (قلة أو صعوبة أو تقطع النوم)
؟  
قبل أبدأ بسرد طرق العلاج المختلفة يجب عليك : 
1-قراءة ما تيسر لك من القران الكريم.
2-الا تفكر أبدآ بالأدوية المنومة للآثارها الجانبية التي لا يحمد عقباها.
3-تجنب شرب الشاي والقهوة قبل موعد النوم بعدة ساعات. 
1-مشروب القرنفل: 
تنقع ملعقة صغيرة من حبات القرنفل المكسرة في كوب من الماء المغلي، ويترك منقوعآ لمدة 10 دقائق ثم يشرب قبل ميعاد النوم. 
2-مشروب الكمون: 
يغلى 10 جرامات من مسحوق الكمون في ربع لتر ماء ويشرب قبل ميعاد النوم. 
3-عصير التفاح: 
يشرب كوب من عصير التفاح الطبيعي قبل ميعاد النوم. 
4-مشروب اليانسون: 
تنقع بذور اليانسون في كوب حليب ساخن لفترة من الوقت، ثم يشرب قبل ميعاد النوم. 
5-خل التفاح بالعسل: 
يضاف 3 ملاعق من خل التفاح إلى كوب من العسل الطبيعي ويؤخذ منه ملعقات قبل النوم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الخطوط والتشققات والتعاريج   البيضاء في البطن الناتجة عن الحمل او السمنة
؟  
أولآ: الخطوط والتشققات في البطن أثناء فترة الحمل 
هذه الخطوط والتشققات ناتجة عن تمدد الجلد أثناء الحمل وهي تبدأ في منتصف الحمل وتزداد في الشهرين الأخيرين. وسبب تزايدها أسفل البطن مقارنة بالمناطق الأخرى هو أن هذه المنطقة أكثر تعرضا للتمدد أثناء الحمل وهي غالبا ما تصيب نسبة كبيرة من الحوامل قد تصل إلى 90% منهن ولكن درجة الإصابة بها تختلف من سيدة إلى أخرى فهناك من تزداد لديها هذه التشققات بطريقة سريعة جدا وكثيرة ومنهن من لا تتعدى إصابتها عدة خطوط، ويعود ذلك إلى نوعية جلد الحامل وقد تلعب الوراثة دورا في ذلك. وهي عادة لا تختفي بعد الولادة مباشرة أو مائة بالمائة ولكنها قد تزول كثيرا عما كانت عليه من قبل وفي غالب الأحيان تبقى آثارها مدة من الزمن ولذلك عليك: 
1-العناية بغذائك جيدا، وعليك الإهتمام بالبروتينات كثيرا واحرصي على تناولها فهي تساعد على المحافظة على الجلد بشكل جيد وبصحة جيدة. 
2-احرصي على تناول الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الفيتامينات خاصة فيتامين سي وفيتامين د. 
3-حاولي المداومة على دهن الجلد بالكريمات أو الزيوت المغذية كزيت الزيتون أو زيت جوز الهند وغيرهما فالدهن والتدليك سوف يساعدان على ترطيب الجلد والحد من تشققه. 
4-لا تنسي القيام والمداومة على التمرينات الرياضية الخاصة بالحمل فهي تؤثر على صحة جسمك وحيويته بشكل عام.  
___________________________  
ثانيآ: طرق معالجة تشققات الجلد والتعاريج البيضاء الناتجة عن السمنة: 
1_ الجزر: مفيد لإحتوائه على فيتامين أالضروري للجلد. 
2_ الكريمات التي يدخل في تركيبها أملاح ومعادن البحر الميت(في الأردن). 
3_الكريمات التي يدخل في تركيبها الجليسيرين. 
4_العسل مع اللبن. 
5_زيت الخروع. 
6_ماء الورد أو زيت المورد المستخلص من النباتات. 
7_خميرة البيرة و اللحم و البازيلاء و السبانخ و الجوز و الموز و الأفوكادو و البروكلي و فول الصويا مفيدة أيضآ لإحتوائهم على فيتامين ب6 الضروري للجلد. 
8_الرياضة. 
9_صنع هذا المزيج:
ثلث مقدار من الجليسرين مع ثلث مقدار من الليمون مع ثلث مقدار من الكولونيا.
ويتم التدليك على الأماكن المتشققة بالمزيج. 
10_إستعمال المرطبات والمطريات الجلدية بعد الاستحمام
مع تجنب كثرة الإستحمام. 
11_زيت الزيتون وهو أفضل علاج للتشققات والتعاريج البيضاء  
12_زيت جوز الهند

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العلاج الصحيح لحب الشباب 
؟  
في البداية يجب على كل شخص يمر في مرحلة المراهقة أن يعلم أن ظهور حب الشباب في هذه المرحلة من العمر هو أمر طبيعي. لذا عليك التعامل مع هذه الحبوب بهدوء وصبر لعلاجها وتجنب آثارها.  
وقبل البدء بذكر طرق العلاج يجب علينا فهم الحقائق التالية :  
- إن المداومة على تعقيم البشرة المعرضة لملوثات الجو هي الخطوة الأولى للعلاج.
- الامتناع عن اللمس واللعب بهذه الحبوب لإخراج ما بها من مادة بيضاء ، لأن هذا ما يؤدي إلى زيادة عدد الحبوب وترك أثر بعد اختفاء الحبة نفسها.
- في مرحلة البلوغ تبدأ الهرمونات في تحفيز الغدد الدهنية الموجودة في الجلد فتكثر الإفرازات الدهنية التي تسبب انسداد مسامات الجلد ومع وجود خلايا الجلد الميتة تتكون نتوءات خارجية على الجلد ذات رؤوس سوداء أحيانا وفي بعض الأحيان تفتح هذه المسامات ؛ وهو ما يسمح للجراثيم بالدخول فيؤدي ذلك إلى التلوث فتظهر تلك الحبوب  
علاج حب الشباب:  
- خلط اللبن باللماء عند غسيل الوجه فهذا يساعد على تعقيم البشرة ومنع ظهور حبوب جديدة. 
- استخدام نبات وورق الكافور، حيث إنه يعتبر من المواد المعقمة للبشرة:
وذلك بوضع ماء مغلي على ورق الكافور وتغطيته لمدة 3 - 4 ساعات وتصفيته بعد ذلك بقطعة من الشاش ومزجه بعد ذلك بقليل من خل التفاح الطبيعي ووضعه في الثلاجة وتغسل به البشرة يوميًّا. 
- استخدام الخميرة يساعد في منع ظهور الحبوب لاحتوائها على فيتامين "ب" الهام جدا للبشرة لذلك ينصح بتناول3 ملاعق من الخميرة ( خميرة الخبز التي تعجن أو الخميرة الطبية) مع كوب من اللبن يومياً  
- إستخدام كوكتيلات لتغذية وتفتيح البشرة : 
أ - كوكتيل الجمال :
يتكون من الجزر والبقدونس، مضافا إليه عصير الليمون.
ملحوظة: يعصر الخليط من خلال عصارة الجزر. 
ب - كوكتيل الخضراوات :
يتكون من السبانخ والبقدونس، ثم يضاف إليه عصير البرتقال 
ج - كوكتيل الجزر :
يتكون من عصير الجزر وعصير البرتقال ويضاف إليه زنجبيل أحيانا. 
د - كوكتيل الخيار:
يتكون من عصير خيار ويضاف إليه عصير الليمون
وهذا الكوكتيل يفيد صاحبات البشرة الدهنية بصفة خاصة. 
- تجنب القلق والتوتر النفسي لأنها ستزيد من الحبوب. 
- تجنب مستحضرات التجميل في هذه الفترة بالذات. 
- تجنب الغسل بالصابون العادي وإستبداله بصابون الأطفال أو الصابون الطبي. 
- إذا بقيت آثار للحبوب فيمكنك إستخدام كريمات مقشرة بعد إستشارة الطبيب . 
- تناول بعض الأعشاب كالحلبة والجرجير وأيضا الإكثار من البصل والثوم. 
- تجنب إستخدام الزيوت والكريمات الخاصة بالشعر لان لها تأثير غير مباشر على حب الشباب 
- تناول غذاء متوازن يحوي على جميع العناصر الأساسية التي يحتاجها الجسم وهي: البروتين، والكربوهيدرات، والدهون، والفيتامينات، والمعادن المختلفة مع مراعاة التقليل من الدهون والنشويات والسكريات والشوكولاته والمكسرات واللب السوداني والقشطة ،
مصادر العناصر :  
البروتين نوعان: 
- بروتين حيواني: وهو الموجود في اللحوم بجميع أنواعها.
- بروتين نباتي: مثل الموجود في الفول، وفول الصويا. 
الكربوهيدرات: وهي متوفرة في الأرز، والمكرونة، والخبز، وغيرها.
الدهون: توجد مصاحبة للحوم أو موجودة في السمن والزيوت.
الفيتامينات: تتواجد بكثرة في الخضراوات والفواكه بكل أنواعها. 
المعادن:
- الحديد: متوفر في العسل الأسود، والبلح، والكبد، والباذنجان، والسبانخ. 
- الكالسيوم: متوفر بالطبع في اللبن، وكل منتجات الألبان مثل الجبن والزبادي. 
- الماغنسيوم والفسفور: متوفران في المأكولات البحرية مثل الأسماك والجمبري.  
وهذه جميعها يحتاجها الجسم بشكل يومي، وعلينا أخذها بشكل متعادل ومتوازن.  
- إستخدام الأقنعة التي يمكن تحضيرها في المنزل: 
أ- قناع ورق الكرنب : يتم غليه بشدة، ثم تؤخذ مياه الغلي، وتستخدم كغسيل للوجه على مناطق الحبوب والبثور؛ وذلك باستعمال قطعة قطن مبللة بهذا الغسيل، وتمريرها على الوجه، ويمكن حفظه في الثلاجة لاستخدامه أكثر من مرة، وهذا الغسيل يؤدي إلى القضاء على البثور.
ب - قناع الثوم : وذلك بعد تقطيعه قطعاً صغيرة، ووضعه على البثور أو الحبوب، ورغم أنه مؤلم قليلا إلا أنه يعطي نتيجة جيدة جداً،و يستخدم مرتين يومياً صباحا ومساء. 
ج - قناع البابونج : قبضة صغيرة من نبات البابونج تضاف إلى كوبين من الماء الساخن لدرجة الغليان لمدة 20 دقيقة، ثم تصفى، ويلطخ بالسائل البثور مرتين يوميا.  
د - قناع الجزر : قم بتبشير الجزر دون تقشير مع إضافة ليمونة لمدة نصف ساعة، ووضعه على البشرة، وهو يضفي على البشرة صفاءً و لوناً نضرا، كما يزيل جميع التجاعيد والبثور، ويقضي على الشوائب التي تعتلي البشرة الدهنية.  
هـ - قناع الرمان : فنجان من عصير الرمان + ملعقة صغيرة من الخل، وتلطخ بهذا المزيج البثور عدة مرات يوميا .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
كوكتيلات لتغذية وتفتيح البشرة 
؟  
- كوكتيلات لتغذية وتفتيح البشرة 
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه:ماذا تحتاج البشرة حتى تبقى نضرة وصحية ومتفتحة ؟؟
الجواب:الأوكسجين والكبريت والحديد والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم  
لكن أيمها أفضل كريمات تفتيح البشرة الكيماوية أم الغذاء التجميلي للبشرة؟؟؟
الجواب: بالتأكيد الغذاء الطبيعي. 
وهنا سأهديكم مجموعة كوكتيلات لتغذية البشرة: 
1 - كوكتيل الجمال:
يتكون من الجزر والبقدونس، مضافا إليه عصير الليمون.
ملحوظة: يعصر الخليط من خلال عصارة الجزر.  
2 - كوكتيل الخضراوات:
يتكون من السبانخ والبقدونس، ثم يضاف إليه عصير البرتقال  
3 - كوكتيل الجزر:
يتكون من عصير الجزر وعصير البرتقال ويضاف إليه زنجبيل أحيانا.  
4 - كوكتيل الخيار:
يتكون من عصير خيار ويضاف إليه عصير الليمون، 
وهذا الكوكتيل يفيد صاحبات البشرة الدهنية بصفة خاصة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
علاج الانتفاخ و الغازات ( انتفاخ و غازات في البطن ) بـ العصائر و المشروبات من نباتات شافية بإذن الله 
؟  
هل تشكو من الانتفاخ و الغازات؟ (عصائر ومشروبات من نباتات شافية بإذن الله)  
أقدم لكم هذه الوصفات المضمونة والآمنة لعلاج انتفاخ البطن والغازات وخروج الريح وسماع أصوات وقررة في البطن. 
1-الكراوية: 
طرق التحضير المتعددة: 
أ)الطريقة الأولى: مشروب كراوية منقوعة: 
ينقع مسحوق بذور الكراوية بمعدل 7 ملاعق لكل نصف كوب ماء بارد لمدة كافية، ثم يصفى المنقوع ويصبح صالحآ للشرب وبمكن تحليته بالعسل حسب الحاجة. 
2-الطريقة الثانية:كراوية مغلية: 
مسحوق بذور الكراوية بمعل 2 ملعقة لكل كوب ماء ، ويترك بعد ذلك فترة كافية ثم يصفى ويشرب، ويمكن أيضآ تحليته بالعسل حسب الحاجة، أما بالنسبة للجرعة فهي بمعدل كوب واحد يوميآ ويمكن إستبدال الماء باللبن ولكن في هذه الحالة عليك بزيادة مسحوق الكراوية إلى 6 ملاعق لكل كوب لبن، ثم يترك المغلي 10 دقائق ويصفى ويشرب، ويمكن أيضآ تحليته حسب الحاجة. 
2-القرفة: 
كيفية التحضير: 
تنقع 2 ملعقة من مسحوق القرفة في كوب ماء مغلي، ثم يشرب المنقوع، ويكون تناول مشروب القرفة بكميات بسيطة في البداية لإدراك مدى تقبل الجسم لها. 
**ملاحظة: لا ينصح للحوامل بشربه فقد تظهر بعض الحساسية.  
3-النعناع: 
طرق التحضير المتعددة: 
أ)الطريقة الأولى: منقوع النعناع: 
تنقع الأوراق والأعضاء الزهرية في الماء بمعدل 2 إلى 3 ملاعق لكل كوب ماء ويترك بضع ساعات، ثم يتم شرب كوب ونصف يومآ ولمدة لا تتجاوز ال 8 أسابيع، ويمكن تحلية المشروب بالعسل حسب الحاجة 
ب)الطريقة الثانية:مغلي النعناع: 
تغلى الأوراق في الماء بنفس المعدل السابق ولكن لفترة وجيزة ثم يبرد ويشرب، أو يشرب ساخنآ، أو تضاف له 2 ملعقة من عشب النعناع الجاف لكل كوب مغلي ثم يشرب، ويمكن تحلية المشروب بالعسل حسب الحاجة 
4-اليانسون: 
طرق التحضير المتعددة: 
أ)الطريقة الأولى: منقوع اليانسون: 
تنقع 1 ملعقة من بذور اليانسون المسحوقة لكل كوب من الماء الساخن وذلك لمدة 10 دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل كوب يوميآ. 
ب)الطريقة الثانية:مغلي اليانسون: 
تضاف 1 ملعقة من مسحوق بذور اليانسون إلى فنجان ماء مغلي ثم يشرب دافئآ مع مراعاة تغطية الكوب إذا ترك فترة من الوقت حتى لا تتطاير المواد المفيدة منه. 
_______________________________________________
_______________________________________________ 
نصيحة عامة حول هذه النباتات: 
يفضل دائمآ الإعتدال في كل شيء فكن وسطيآ فلا تكثر ولا تقلل 
نصائح أخرى سريعة لعلاج الإنتفاخ والغازات: 
1-التقليل من البقوليات واللحوم الدسمة.
2-التقليل من المحملاات والمقليات.
3-التقليل من الفجل والجرجير.
4-الاقلاع عن التدخين 
ولمطالعة المزيد من النصائح وطرق العلاج التقليدية التي لا تقل أهمية عن هذه الوصفات أنصحه بزيارة هذا الرابط  http://www.6abib.com/a-152.htm  
للمهتمين بمعرفة المزيد عن هذه النباتات ومكوناتها وفوائدها إهديه هذا الموضوع:  
الكراوية: 
هو نبات شتوي يزرع في معظم أنحاء العالم ومن أكثر البلاد العربية المنتجة له: المغرب و مصر
وهو يحتوي على مواد فعالة كالكارفون والليمونين وتفيد في حالات الإمساك والغازات، لذلك يعتبر هو:  
من المواد الملينة والمفيدة في عمليات الهضم. 
مهديء. 
مضاد للقلصات. 
طارد للغازات.
القرفة: 
القرفة أو الدارصيني هي شجرة مستديمة الخضرة ويصل إرتفاعها إلى 10 أمتار وأروراقها بسيطة عطرية الرائحة، وتنتشر في المناطق الإستوائية كالصين وسيلان والأرجنتين وكينيا وتنزانيا،
ويتخدم طبعآ من هذه الشجرة الأوراق وقشور السيقان 
أما عن اهميتها فهي تحتوي على مادة التانين القابضة ممزوجة بالنشا وأوكسالات الكالسيوم وتحتوي أيضآ على زيوت طيارة تتكون من آلدهايد القرفة إلى جانب حمض اليوجونيل وبعض الأسترات والكحولات التي تكسبها خصائص علاجية مهمة ومفيدة في علاج:  
الإسهال. 
عسر الهضم. 
فقدان الشهية. 
نزلات البرد والإنفلونزا. 
الغثيان والقيء. 
تقوية عضلا ت القلب. 
الروماتيزم. 
قتل الجراثيم ومقاومة العدوى.
النعناع: 
هو نبات مشهور ومنتشر في أنحاءالعالم ويحتوي على مواد المنثون، والسينول، والكادينين، والليمونين، لذلك فهي مفيد في علاج:  
تهدئة الأعصاب الملساء المبطنة لجدار المعدة والامعاء. 
مضاد للمغص والتقلصات. 
طارد للغازات. 
تنشيط المعدة. 
إدرار البول. 
يزيد من إفرازات اكبد.
اليانسون: 
هو نبات حولي وموطنه الأصلي في دول البحر المتوسط، والجزء المستحدم منه هو الثمار المجففة الناضجة. 
ويحتوي على مادة الأنيثول، لذلك من فوائده:  
الغثيان والمغص عند الأطفال(حيث يضاف اليانسون إلى الرضعات) 
طارد للغازات. 
منع تقلصات الجهاز الهضمي. 
زيادة إدرار جليب الأم المرضعة. 
تقوية المبايض. 
يزيد من إفرازات الدورة الشهرية. 
مهديء للأعصاب  
***ملاحظة: الإفراط الإكثار من شرب اليانسون يقلل من القدرة الجنسية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
طرق العلاج المنزلية لبحة الصوت الناتجة عن إلتهاب الحنجرة أو الزور بالمشروبات الآمنة
؟  
1-مشروب القرفة والنعناع: 
يغلى مسحوق القرفة والنعناع أو أوراقهما في الماء ثم يصفى ويشرب كوب صباحآ وكوب مساءآ.  
2-عصير العنب: 
يشرب العصير الطبيعي صباحآ قبل الأكل. 
3-مشروب اللبن والعسل والزبدة: 
تغلى ملعقة من اللبن في فنجان من الماء، ثم يضاف إليه العسل الطبيعي لتحليته ويضاف إليه ملعقة زبدة لزيادة فعاليته، ويشرب فنجان صباحآ وفنجان مساءآ. 
4-مشروب عصير الليمون الطبيعي: 
وهو يعتبر من أهم المشروبات الفعالة في علاج تلك الحالات. 
5-الغرغرة بالكرنب المحلى بالعسل: 
يتم تقطيع أوراق الكرنب ثم تضرب في الخلاط مع قليل من الماء ثم تصفى وتحلى بالعسل ويغرغر بها بالفم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
العلاج البديل لحرقة البول و إحتباسه و تغير لونه ((إلتهاب الكلى والمثانة)) 
؟  
إذا كنت تعاني من الأعراض التالية:  
تغير في لون البول. 
حرقان في مجرى البول. 
إحتباس البول
فهناك إحتمالية إصابتك بإلتهاب الكلى والمثانة،وأقدم لكم 
هذه الخلطات داعيآ إلى الله عز وجل الصحة والعافية للجميع:- 
(1) شراب عسل النحل: 
حيث يتم شرب كوب من العسل الطبيعي يوميآ 
(2) تناول خليط العسل بالحبة السوداء: 
حيث يضاف ربع كيلو مسحوق الحبة السوداء إلى كيلو عسل
ويخلط جيدآ، ويتم تناول ملعقة كبيرة بعد كل وجبة. 
(3) عصير ورق الكرنب(الملفوف): 
حيث تقطع أوراق الكرنب بعد غسلها ثم تضرب في الخلاط مع
قليل من الماء ثم تصفى وتشرب ويمكن إضافة قليل من الملح والبهارات لإستساغة المذاق. 
(4) مشروب مغلي الكرفس: 
حيث يتم غلي ملعقة من البذور لكل كوب من ماء على نار هادئة
لفترة قصيرة ثم يصفى ويترك فترة ليبرد ثم يشرب 
(5) شرب الماء: 
حاول شرب ما لا يقل عن 8 كاسات يوميآ

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
الصبار وفوائده الطبية
؟  
على الرغم من شكل أوراقه القاسية المسننة، إلا أن الصبار يعتبر واحداً من أكثر النباتات التي تتمتع بخصائص علاجية شافية  
** الصبار غني بالعناصر المغذية مثل الفيتامينات(A-B-C-E) إضافة الى الأملاح المعدنية مثل الصوديوم والمغنيزيوم والسيلينيوم والبروتينات والأحماض الأمينية والسكريات الشافية.  
يمكن الاحتفاظ بنبتة الصبار داخل المنزل قرب النافذة، ويكفي غسل ورقة من الصبار وقطعها واستخدام المادة الهلامية الموجودة داخلها مباشرة على الجلد.  
الصبار يفيد في علاج حالات عدة أهمها:  
التهاب المفاصل: بفضل العناصر المضادة للالتهابات الموجودة فيه يمكن استخدامه للتخفيف من أعراض التهاب المفاصل. 
مكافحة التجاعيد: فهو غني بالزنك وفيتامينE اللذين يسهم الافتقار اليهما في ظهور التجاعيد، كذلك فهو يسرع عملية تشكل الكولاجين الذي يساعدعلى التخفيف من التجاعيد(يمكن استخدام هلامه مباشرة على البشرة كمرطب).   
تهدئة الاضطرابات الجلدية:يفيد في علاج الأكزيما والطفح الجلدي بفضل ما يتمتع به من خصائص المضاد الحيوي ومضاد الالتهابات والمطهر.   
معالجة الحروق: انه يساعد على التخفيف من حدة الحروق بما في ذلك تلك الناتجة عن العلاج بالأشعة في حالات السرطان، فهو يعزز انسياب الدم في المنطقة المصابة مما يسارع عملية الشفاء، كما أن خصائصه المضادة للجراثيم تساعد على الوقاية من الالتهابات التي يمكن ان تصاحب الحروق.   
الاضطرابات الهضمية: تناول عصير الصبار يمكن ان يخفف من تشنجات المعدة والانتفاخ، كما انه يساعد على التخفيف من أعراض تهيج الأمعاء، ولكن على النساء الامتناع عن تناوله أثناء الحمل، كما يجب على الأشخاص الذين يعانون تهيج الأمعاء استشارة الطبيب لتحديد الجرعة التي تناسبهم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
علاج الكسل ، علاج الخمول 
؟  
كلٌُّ منا يأتيه في بعض اللحظات شعور بالكسل والخمول وعدم النشاط، فإذا حدث ذلك جربوا تناول بعض هذه الأطعمه التي تساعد الجسم على استعادة طاقته وحيويته   
أولا: الشوكولاته السوداء  
تحتوي هذه الشوكولاته على نسبة عالية من الكاكاو وتكون خالية من الحليب وتكون غنية أيضا بالحديد والمغنيسيوم اللذان يساعدان على محاربة التعب والأرهاق.   
ثانيا: الموز  
هو من أكثر الفواكه الغنية بالكربوهيدات لذلك فهو يجهز الجسم بجرعة قوية ويطلق الطاقة ببطء شديد عن الشعور بالتعب.   
ثالثا: السردين  
يعتبر من الأغذية الغنية بالحديد، والتي بالتالي تزود بالطاقة، وهو يحتوي أيضا على مستوى عال من دهون أوميغا التي تعتبر من الدهون الأساسية لعمل الدماغ، وهي أيضا تساعد على تحسين المزاج.   
رابعا: السمسم  
يعتبر من الأغذية الغنية بالمغنيسيوم وهو عنصر ضروري لأطلاق الطاقة في كل خلايا الجسم، لذلك أقدم نصيحة بتناول حفنة من بذور السمسم كل يوم لتزويد الجسم بالطاقة وخاصة النساء لأن أجسامهم تفتقر لوجود عنصر المغنيسوم بالشكل المطلوب.   
خامسا: الحبوب الكاملة ( غير المقشورة )  
الخبز الغني بالحبوب والبذور يساعد على إطلاق الطاقة ولكن بسرعة أقل من الأنواع الاخرى ولكنه يعتبر عنصر مهم لتزويد الجسم بالطاقة عند الشعور بالنعاس خلال فترة النهار.   
سادسا: حبوب الافطار السمراء  
يعتبر تناولها يوميا من أحسن الأشياء التي تحسن المزاج وهي أيضا ترفع مستويات الطاقة في جسم الأنسان.   
تمنياتي للجميع بالتمتع بالطاقة والنشاط الدائمين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم شيئاً عن: 
 وصفات طبيعية لمحاربة المشكلات الهضمية 
؟  
- وصفات طبيعية لمحاربة المشكلات الهضمية  
إليكم بعض الوصفات الطبيعية التي تمكنكم من محاربة المشكلات الهضمية العرضية   
أولا: الغثيان 
تناول وجبات خفيفة غنية بالكربوهيدرات مرة كل ساعتين أو ثلاث ساعات، بما أن معظم الأدوية المضادة للغثيان تسبب النعاس، فإن الزنجبيل قد يكون بديلاً فعالاً في هذه الحالة.   
ثانياُ: التقيؤ 
الإكثار من تناول السوائل، مثل الماء والشوربات، لأنها تحافظ على الجسم من خطر حدوث الجفاف.   
ثالثاُ: الإمساك 
محاولة إغناء الوجبة بالألياف عن طريق تناول الحبوب والفاكهة والخضار، والمواظبة على القيام بالتمارين الرياضية التي تزيد من نشاط وفاعلية الجهاز الهضمي.   
رابعاُ: الإسهال 
يوجد أطعمة تحد من الإسهال مثل الموز والأرز ومربى التفاح، مع الإكثار من السوائل لتعويضها بالجسم.

----------


## pal

مشكور أخــي أبـوعبد الله علي كل هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيده .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مشكور أخــي أبـوعبد الله علي كل هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيده .

 *شكراً لمرورك أخي الكريم .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم ؟ :  دراسة طبية: المشروبات الكحولية تتسبب في انقطاع النفس أثناء النوم       أوضحت دراسة طبية حديثة أن زيادة تناول الرجال للمشروبات الكحولية يرفع خطر إصابتهم بما يسمى بظاهرة انقطاع النفس الليلي أثناء النوم. هذه الظاهرة المرضية تعطي إشارات على الإصابة بأمراض القلب والدورة الدموية.    تعد ظاهرة انقطاع النفس خلال النوم تهديدا حقيقا لصحة الإنسان. هذا ما تشير إليه دراسة طبية حديثة تقول إن زيادة تناول الرجال للمشروبات الكحولية يرفع خطر إصابتهم بهذه الظاهرة المرضية، مما يعني توقف النائم عن التنفس لمدة لا تقل عن 10 ثوان نتيجة انسداد كلي في مجرى الهواء.    وأفادت الدراسة التي أجرتها جامعة ويسكونسن الأمريكية ونشرتها مجلة "فوكس" الألمانية في موقعها على الانترنت إن النفس ينقطع أثناء النوم بشكل مؤقت لدى هؤلاء الأشخاص، مما يدفع النائم لإصدار أصوات مرتفعه بحثا عن الهواء الأمر الذي لا يتسبب في إزعاج النائم إلى جواره فحسب، وإنما لوحظ أيضا أن المصابين بهذا المرض غالبا ما يعانون من أمراض القلب والدورة الدموية ويشعرون بالخمول وعدم القدرة على التركيز خلال فترة النهار.    تحذير من عواقب انقطاع النفس   وخلال الدراسة راقب العلماء النوم الليلي لـ 775 رجلا و 645 سيدة في احد المختبرات المعدة للنوم ثم قاموا بالمقارنة بين عدد مرات انقطاع النفس والعوامل المسببة للشخير مثل السمنة والسن وتعاطي المشروبات الكحولية.    وبعد الإعلان عن نتائج الدراسة حذر رئيس فريق الباحثين باول بيبارد الأشخاص الذين يعانون من انقطاع التنفس الليلي أثناء النوم والشخير من تناول المشروبات الكحولية قبل الذهاب للنوم. ولم يستطع الباحثون التوصل إلى مثل هذا الربط بين انقطاع النفس الليلي أثناء النوم وتناول المشروبات الكحولية لدى السيدات وقد يكون السبب في ذلك أن السيدات اللاتي تم إجراء الدراسة عليهن يتناولن كميات قليلة من الكحوليات.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم ؟ :  دراسة طبية: اكتشاف أحد العوامل المسببة لسرطان الثدي يحسن من فرص علاجه       توصل باحثان من ألمانيا إلى اكتشاف علمي جديد يحدد أحد العوامل المسببة لسرطان الثدي. الاكتشاف يقدم أيضا أسسا جديدة لتشخيص أحد أنواع سرطان الثدي وعلاجه بشكل أنجح من الطرق المعهودة حتى الآن.  
اكتشف باحثان شابان من ألمانيا عاملا مهما من العوامل المسببة لسرطان الثدي، حيث أفاد مستشفى هامبورغ ابندورف الجامعي بأن الاكتشاف العلمي الجديد يقدم أسسا جديدة لتشخيص أحد أنواع سرطان الثدي وعلاجه بشكل أنجح من الطرق المعهودة حتى الآن. وأضافت الجامعة أن باحثيها اكتشفا التكاثر المرضي في أحد الجينات لدى المصابين بسرطان الثدي.  
ونشر الباحثان فريدريك هولست وفيليب شتال بحثهما، الذي نالا به درجة الدكتوراه تحت إشراف البروفيسور رونالد زيمون على الموقع الالكتروني لمجلة "نيتشر جينيتكس". وذكر الباحثان "إنه من الثابت علميا منذ وقت طويل أن التكاثر المرضي للجينات يلعب دورا هاما في الإصابة بسرطان الثدي". وأضافا في هذا الإطار أنه تبين من خلال فحص عينات مأخوذة من أكثر من ألفي مريضة وجود الجين "ايه اس أر 1" في أكثر من 20 بالمائة من هذه العينات. وقال الباحثان إن الجين "إيه اس أر 1" يُتيح الفرصة للتعرف على شفرة الخلية القابلة للاستثارة في بروتين الإيستروجين، الذي تتكون منه أهم الهرمونات الأنثوية. وأضافا أيضا أن تكون هذه الخلايا الاستشعارية بشكل مبالغ فيه هو أحد أهم الأسباب المعروفة لنشأة سرطان الثدي مما جعل الباحثين ينصحان بالتركيز على مهاجمة هذا الجزء الاستشعاري بالعقاقير الطبية خلال معالجة مرضى سرطان الثدي.   فرص جديدة لعلاج سرطان الثدي  
وقام الباحثان في دراسة ثانية بتقييم النتائج التي أدى إليها تحليل ودراسة 175 عينة أخرى من نساء مصابات بسرطان الثدي تم علاجهن بعقار تاموكسيفين، الذي يستهدف الخلية الاستشعارية في هرمون الإيستروجين. وأظهرت نتائج التقييم أن المصابات اللاتي كان لديهن تجمع مكثف لجين "إيه اس أر 1 " في الخلايا الاستشعارية لهرمون الإيستروجين يستجبن بشكل أفضل للعلاج.  
كما أشار البروفيسور زيمون إلى أنه من المتوقع أن تصبح طريقة العلاج بالتركيز على تجمع الخلايا الاستشعارية من هرمون إيستروجين هي الطريقة السائدة للكشف عن الإصابات الجديدة من سرطان الثدي، وذلك عندما تتأكد بيانات هذه الدراسة لدى مجموعات أخرى من المرضى. وأضاف زيمون أنه ربما كان الكشف عن التواجد المكثف لهذه الخلايا الاستشعارية في بروتين إيستروجين لأنسجة الأورام الحميدة مؤشرا على بداية الإصابة بسرطان الثدي مما يساعد على التعجيل ببدء العلاج الهادف والفعال.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم ؟ : أطباء ألمان يحذرون من الإفراط في استخدام المضادات الحيوية  رغم ان المضادات الحيوية أنقذت حياة الكثير من البشر من الموت بسبب العدوى التي تنقلها البكتريا، فإن الأطباء يحذرون من أن الإفراط في تناول هذه المضادات قد يؤدي إلى تطوير مقاومة البكتيريا لها.  
يتناول غالبية الناس المضادات الحيوية سواء كان ذلك في صورة أقراص او شراب او مراهم بغرض مكافحة حالات العدوى التي تسببها البكتريا. ومع ان الأمراض الخطيرة مثل السل او الكوليرا التي كانت فتاكة بالنسبة للإنسان منذ مئات السنين لم تعد تشكل التهديد الذي كانت تشكله في الماضي، الا أنه في حالات كثيرة لا يستخدم المرضى المضادات الحيوية على نحو مناسب. في هذا السياق تقول اورسولا سليربيرج من رابطة الصيادلة الالمانية التي مقرها برلين ان الأمراض الكلاسيكية التي يتم استخدام المضادات الحيوية ضدها هي عدوى المثانة والتهابات اللوزتين.  
وتضيف الخبيرة الطبية الألمانية قائلة إنه يتم استخدام المضادات الحيوية لمنع نمو البكتيريا وانتقالها من المثانة الى الكليتين، مشيرة الى انه نادرا ما تحدث آثار جانبية لأن المضادات الحيوية "صديقة للجسم"، عدا أنها قد تضر بالبكتيريا المعوية مما قد يؤدي الى حدوث حالات إسهال لدى بعض الأشخاص، اضافة الى انها قد تسبب حساسية جلدية إذا ما تم استخدامها في شكل مرهم لفترة زمنية طويلة. ويحذر الأطباء من خطورة تناول الخمور أثناء استخدام المضادات الحيوية.    تطور مقاومة البكتيريا للمضادات الحيوية 
وبسبب الاستخدام الواسع النطاق للمضادات الحيوية، فإن بعض البكتريا تطورت لديها مقاومة للمضادات الحيوية. ولم يعد يمكن علاج هذه البكتريا بالأدوية التقليدية مثل المضادات الحيوية الواسعة المجال. ولمنع البكتريا من ان تصبح مقاومة للمضادات الحيوية، فانه يمكن فقط الحصول على المضادات الحيوية وفقا لوصفة الطبيب في معظم الدول. وإذا توقف المرضى عن تناول المضادات الحيوية بعد وقت قصير لأنهم يشعرون بتحسن، فانه ربما لم يتم قتل كل البكتريا. وتنصح سليربيرج بقوة المرضى بان يواصلوا تناول العلاج وفقا للمدة التي نصح بها الطبيب. وسيمنع ذلك ان تنجو بعض البكتريا من العلاج وتكتسب مقاومة للمضادات لحيوية. ومعظم الناس لا يزالون لا يدركون تماما ان المضادات الحيوية ليست فعالة ضد الفيروسات كما انه لا يمكن استخدامها لعلاج حالات البرد الشائعة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم ؟ : عواقب خطيرة لعمليات الولادة بالجراحة القيصرية   
على الرغم من أن الجراحة القيصرية قد حدت من آلام الإنجاب والأخطار على حياة الأم والطفل، إلا أنها قد تحمل مخاطر مستقبلية على الصحة الإنجابية للأم. التقديرات تشير إلى أن حوالي ربع الأطفال في ألمانيا يولدون بعمليات قيصرية. 
تشير التقديرات إلى أن حوالي ربع الأطفال في ألمانيا يولدون بعمليات قيصرية كون العديد من النساء يخترن هذا النوع من الولادات خوفا من آلام الولادة الطبيعية. ومن الأسباب الأخرى التي أدت إلى زيادة الإقبال على الولادات القيصرية في وقتنا الحاضر تفضيل الأطباء لهذا الإجراء على عمليات المخاض الطويلة وتطور وسائل ولادات التكنولوجيا الإنجابية، بالإضافة إلى التقدم الكبير في وسائل رعاية ومتابعة الأجنة. ومع هذا فإن الكثير من النساء لا يعلمن سوى القليل عن عواقب هذه العمليات ومخاطرها. ولكن من ناحية أخرى قد تكون العملية في كثير من الأحيان الخيار الوحيد والآمن للأم والجنين معا.  أسباب وتحذيرات 
 ولأسباب طبية فإن بعض النساء قد لا يجدن من خيار لديهن سوى الخضوع لإجراء هذا النوع من العمليات وذلك في حالات مثل انغراس المشيمة أسفل الرحم، مما يعيق خروج الطفل أثناء الولادة أو عندما يكون هناك نزيف شديد أثناء الحمل يهدد حياة الأم والجنين معا. وحسب المصادر الطبية المختصة فإنه إذا حدث، على سبيل المثال، تغير في نبضات قلب الطفل خلال المخاض، فإنه لا مفر عندئذ من اللجوء إلا إلى الجراحة القيصرية. وهناك أيضا عدد من المؤشرات التي تسبق الولادة والتي تقتضي إجراء عملية قيصرية، بما في ذلك الوضع المستعرض (الذي يكون فيه وضع الجنين معكوسا داخل رحم ألام)، وكذلك النساء اللواتي لديهن أحواض مشوهة للغاية.   
هذا ويعكف الأطباء على تقييم بعض المؤشرات الطبية بطريقة مختلفة، على أنه من المهم التفكير في عواقب ومخاطر العمليات القيصرية، ومن بينها زيادة فرص انسداد الأوعية الدموية والتخثر (تجلط الدم في هذه الأوعية). وفي هذا السياق يقول البروفيسور كلاوس فيتر، نائب رئيس الجمعية الألمانية للأمراض النسائية في برلين: "تحتاج المرأة إلى معرفة أن أثر الجراحة في حوضها يمثل نقطة ضعيفة، إذ إنه في حالات الحمل اللاحقة هناك خطر أكبر من حدوث التصاق للمشيمة، مما يسبب تمزق في غشاء الرحم لدى الأم"

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم ؟ : تحذيرات دولية من مخاطر تفشي ظاهرة الأدوية المقلدة   
تحذر هيئة الرقابة الدولية للمخدرات من تنامي ظاهرة انتشار الأدوية المزيفة ومن عشوائية تداولها واستعمالها. كما أن غياب التشريعات الصارمة والجهل بمخاطر تداولها يضاعفان من حجم المشكلة.  
أصدرت هيئة الرقابة الدولية للمخدرات التابعة للأمم المتحدة، والتي تتخذ من فيينا مقراً لها، مؤخرا دراسة تفيد بأن هناك نمواً في الطلب على العقاقير المزيفة أو الرخيصة التي تباع عن طريق الإنترنت. وهذه الأدوية وفقا للتقرير "لا تقتل الأوجاع ولكنها تقتل المرضى". ويشير التقرير أن تدفق هذه الأدوية إلى الدول النامية كبير، بل انه في بعض هذه الدول تفوق نسبة الأدوية المزيفة أكثر من 50% من الأدوية الأصلية. ويضيف التقرير آنف الذكر أن تجارة الأدوية تشكل جزءا من شبكة تجارة عالمية غير قانونية أو قد تكون من صنع محلي. وقال الدكتور فيليب إيمافو، العامل لدى هيئة الرقابة الدولية للمخدرات، بأن تناول هذه الأدوية خطير جداً وقد يكون في بعض الحالات قاتلاً. ونصح إيمافو الناس بعدم تناول هذه الأدوية و تجنب الشراء من الصيدليات غير المرخصة التي يكون احتمال وجود أدوية مزيفة فيها اكبر.    وجوب اتخاذ إجراءات صارمة 
وقالت الهيئة إن البلدان ذات القوانين والأنظمة الضعيفة هي أكثر عرضة لتدفق هذا النوع من الأدوية. وحثت في هذا السياق المُشرعين على وضع قوانين وأنظمة صارمة تحظر مزاولة بيع وتداول الأدوية دون رقابة قانونية. كما أضاف إيمافو أن "ضعف الرقابة القانونية وعدم وجود تشريعات صارمة، بالإضافة إلى الإقبال على شراء هذه العقاقير نظرا لرخص ثمنها ودون الوعي بمخاطرها كلها عوامل تساعد على رواج سوق الأدوية المزيفة." وأشارت الهيئة الدولية إلى أن المشكلة في الدول النامية أكثر خطورة نظرا لسوء استعمال الأدوية من ناحية، ولعدم التقيد بالوصفات الطبية من ناحية أخرى.    
وتشير تقديرات الهيئة الدولية بان سوء استعمال الوصفات الدوائية لأغراض غير علاجية مثل شراء الأدوية من قبل المدمنين على المخدرات تفوق تعاطى الهيروين والكوكايين. كما أن الجزء الأكبر من الأدوية غير معروفة المصدر، وذات الماركات المقلدة يتم تداولها عن طريق الإنترنت. وحذر إيمافو من أن المستهلك عادة لا يستطيع التفريق بسهولة بين الأدوية المزيفة والأصلية نظرا لتوفر الوسائل التقنية التي تمكن من إتقان عملية التزييف بشكل يبدو المنتج وكأنه اصليا. وطالب المسئول الدولي بضرورة التعاون على مستوى الدول والحكومات من خلال إقامة شبكة لتبادل المعلومات فيما بينها لمتابعة وتعقب ظاهرة الاتجار بالأدوية المزيفة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم ؟ : دراسة: ناموا في مكاتبكم.. تصحّوا   
شيكاغو، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- لمن يحب أن يغفو قليلاً في مكاتبهم، أصبح بإمكانهم الآن أن يجابهوا مديريهم بعذر طبي ممتاز، فقد أظهر بحث جديد أن قيلولتهم أثناء العمل تقلل من خطر الإصابة بمشكلات قلبية خطيرة، وربما قاتلة. 
على أن هذه الدراسة قد تثير استياء السيدات، إذ إنها تشير إلى أن الرجال على وجه التحديد هم الأكثر استفادة من نومهم أو قيلولتهم في المكاتب من النساء. 
الدراسة، التي تعد الأكبر من نوعها، ركزت على الأثر الصحي للقيلولة وشملت 23681 مواطناً يونانياً بالغاً واستغرقت ست سنوات، بحسب ما ذكرته الأسوشيتد برس. 
وأظهرت الدراسة أن أولئك الذين يستغرقون في النوم في مكاتبهم لمدة نصف ساعة تقريباً ثلاث مرات أسبوعياً ينخفض معدل وفاتهم جراء إصابتهم بأعراض صحية قلبية بحدود 37 في المائة عن نظرائهم الذين لا يظلون مستيقظين أثناء العمل. 
وقال الباحثون إن قيلولة النهار في المكتب تفيد القلب لأنها تقلل من الإجهاد والاضطراب، حيث يشكل العمل المصدر الرئيسي للإجهاد. 
وعلى الأرجح أيضاً أن النساء يستفدن من القيلولة في المكاتب، غير أنه تبين أن عدد الرجال الذين يموتون بسبب الإجهاد في العمل أكثر من النساء، وفقاً لما قاله الدكتور ديميتريوس تريكوبولوس، المسؤول عن الدراسة والباحث في كليتي الطب بجامعتي هارفارد وأثينا. 
وأوضحت الدراسة أن عدد النساء من عينة الدراسة واللواتي قضين نحبهن بلغ 48 امرأة، منهن ست نساء من النساء العاملات، مقابل 85 رجلاً، منهم 28 رجلاً عاملاً. 
وقال تريكوبولوس: "نصيحتي لكم هي : إذا كان بإمكانكم النوم قليلاً فقوموا بذلك، وإذا كان لديكم أريكة في مكاتبكم وأمكنكم الاستراحة فاستغلوا الفرصة." 
وتراوحت أعمار عينة الدراسة بين 20 عاماً و86 عاماً، وكانوا يتمتعون بصحة جيدة عندما بدأ تنفيذ الدراسة. 
وقال مارفين ووتن، اختصاصي النوم في مستشفى كولومبيا سانت ماري، إن عينة الدراسة على الأرجح "هم أشخاص يهتمون أكثر بصحتهم"، الأمر الذي يفيد القلب. 
جدير بالذكر أن هناك بعض الشركات التي تسمح لعمالهم والموظفين فيها بأخذ قيلولة، وعبر الكثير منهم أنها تساعد في زيادة الإنتاجية. 
وقامت شركة "يارد ميتالز" الأمريكية لتوزيع المعادن بتخصيص غرفة للقيلولة في مقرها الرئيسي، كجزء من برنامجها المتعلق بصحة الموظف. 
وقال المهندس في الشركة، مارك إيكنبيرغر إنه كثيراً ما يتردد على تلك الغرفة لينام نصف ساعة بناء على أوامر طبيبه من أجل تقليل الإجهاد، مشيراً إلى أن ذلك يساعد على بقائه نشيطاً بقية اليوم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم ؟ : مخاوف من علاج السرطان بالإشعاع رغم ثبوت نجاحه طبيا   
يعتبر علاج السرطان بالإشعاع إحدى الوسائل الشائعة التي اثبتت نجاحها الى حد كبير في رأي الخبراء والمتخصصين. مع ذلك تسود مخاوف مبالغ فيها لدى المرضى من هذه الوسيلة التي يؤكد الأطباء بأن فوائدها تفوق مخاطرها بكثير. 
يشكل علاج مرض السرطان بالإشعاع أحد أهم الوسائل لعلاج هذا المرض القاتل، حيث يخضع نحو ثلثي مرضى السرطان له في دورة علاجهم. في هذا السياق تقول البروفيسورة ماري لويس سوتر بيل، رئيسة قسم العلاج بالإشعاع في المستشفى العام في كارلسروه الألمانية، إن هذه الطريقة أثبتت نجاحا كبيرا حيث أن نحو 60 في المئة من مرضى السرطان الذين تحسنت حالاتهم تمت معالجتهم بالإشعاع. وبمجرد دخولهم في عملية العلاج بالإشعاع ينتاب الكثير من مرضى السرطان شعور بالخوف نظراً لمخاطر الإشعاع. وأضافت الإختصاصية الألمانية قائلة: :الناس يخافون من أن يصبحوا مشعين، مشيرة الى انه لا أساس لهذه المخاوف، فمادة الإشعاع لا تنتشر في الجسم". 
ومن جانبه قال البروفيسور بيتر هوبر، رئيس وحدة العلاج بالإشعاع في مركز أبحاث السرطان الألماني في هيدلبرج، إنه "على الرغم من أن الإشعاع الذي يستخدم في العلاج هو في الحقيقة نفس الذي يستخدم في صنع القنبلة الذرية من الناحية المادية، فإنه لا ينطوي على خطر بسبب الجرعة المحددة التي يتم استخدامها."   "فوائد العلاج بالإشعاع أكثر من مخاطره" 
هذا وقد أصبح العلاج بالإشعاع دعامة مهمة في علاج السرطان مع العلاج الكيماوي والجراحة. وفي هذا الصدد أوضح هوبر أنه بالمقارنة مع العلاج الكيماوي فإن العلاج الإشعاعي يطبق في معظم الحالات فقط موضعيا، وقلما يخضع الجسد بالكامل للإشعاع، بل انه يتم في العادة فقط استهداف الورم والأنسجة المحيطة. كما يتم تحديد موضع الورم بمساعدة جهاز كمبيوتر أو بتصوير الرنين المغناطيسي. وتوضع خطة الإشعاع على أساس هذه المعلومات والتي  يجب أن تضمن بأن تتم معالجة الأنسجة المحيطة بالورم فقط بالإشعاع. 
ومن ناحيتها قالت دونست إن "الآثار السلبية تنتهي بشكل طبيعي بعد نحو أربعة إلى ستة أسابيع من العلاج. ويبلغ خطر المضاعفات طويلة المدى واحد في المئة في العلاج الإشعاعي البسيط و 5 إلى 10 في المئة في العلاجات المعقدة مثل سرطان البروتستاتا، وفقا للطبيبة الألمانية، التي أضافت قائلة: "معظم المرضى الذين يخضعون للعلاج بالإشعاع في الخمسينات أو الستينات من أعمارهم."  
ويؤكد هوبر أنه بالنسبة لغالبية المرضى فإن فوائد العلاج بالإشعاع تتجاوز بشكل أساسي مخاطره، متنبئا بإن العلاج بالإشعاع في المستقبل سيكون له موقف مختلف تماما. وخلصت سوتر بيل الى القول بأن الناس بحاجة فقط إلى معرفة التطور الذي يحدث في العلاج المتاح بالفعل، لان الخوف من الإشعاع لا يزال منتشرا بشكل كبير في شتى طبقات المجتمع.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم ؟ : التلقيح الاصطناعي لتجاوز الفشل في إنجاب طبيعي  
تعاني عائلات كثيرة من عدم القدرة على الإنجاب الطبيعي بسبب العقم الذي ينشأ عن الضغوط النفسية والأمراض العضوية، هذه المعاناة يمكن التخفيف منها عن طريق التلقيح الاصطناعي. 
الزواج سنة الحياة كما يقال، وأغلب الأزواج يزدادون سعادة بعد ولادة أطفالهم الذين يغمرون حياتهم بالفرح. وفي حالات أخرى يطول انتظار المولود، وعندها يبدأ الحديث عن أسباب عدم الإنجاب، وغالباً ما يكون العقم في مقدمتها. وكغيره من المجتمعات الأخرى يعاني المجتمع الألماني من مشاكل العقم، فبعض الإحصائيات الطبية تشير إلى  أنه يصيب كل حالة من سبع حالات زواج. أما أسبابه فتعود بالدرجة الأولى إلى حالات نفسية يليها الأسباب العضوية من حيث الأهمية.  
وغالباً ما ينصح الأطباء الأزواج الحديثي العهد بعدم الهلع في حالة عدم حصول الحمل خلال الأشهر الأولى من الزواج. فالتقارير الطبية تفيد ان ذلك قد يتأخر الى السنة الثانية من الزواج. الجدير بالذكر إن الإحصائيات الطبية الصادرة عن المؤسسات الألمانية تشير الى ان نسبة الحمل خلال السنة الأولى من الزواج تصل الى 85 بالمئة، في حالة ممارسة الزوجين الجنس مرتين في فترة الإخصاب لدى الزوجة.    العقم اللاإرادي سببه الضغوط النفسية بالدرجة الأولى 
تعتبر ظاهرة عدم القدرة على الإنجاب من سمات هذا العصر، إذ لم تكن مرتفعة سابقاً كما هو عليه الحال الآن. وحتى يومنا هذا لم يستطع الأطباء الوقوف على مجمل الأسباب التي يمكن ان تسبب العقم. غير أن فريقاً من الأطباء توصل مؤخراً الى ان الضغوط النفسية الحياتية تلعب دوراً في الإصابة بما يسمى بالعقم اللاإرادي. فالدورة الشهرية عند المرأة تتصف بحساسية عالية، وعندما تتعرض للضغوط المذكورة فأنها تتأثر بها سلبا. وينعكس ذلك في النهاية على اختلال العمل الوظيفي لهذه الدورة.  
وكردة فعل على العوامل الخارجية المحيطة يقوم الجسم بفرز هرمونات بشكل سلبي على الخصوبة. وفي هذا السياق نجح الأطباء في التغلب على المشكلة الأخيرة من خلال إعطاء المصاب هرمونات مضادة أو قيامه بتمارين محددة للاسترخاء إضافة الى تغيير نمط الحياة اليومية. ومن الأسباب الأخرى التي تؤدي إلى عدم الحمل ضيق قناة فالوب أو عنق الرحم، وفي حالات أخرى تواجد بعض الأجسام المضادة للحيوانات المنوية. 
أما بالنسبة للعقم عند الرجال فله أسبابه الخاصة، ومنها على سبيل المثال: عدم انتصاب العضو الذكري وضعف الحيوانات المنوية، وفي بعض الحالات ينتج عن التهاب الأعضاء التناسلية وعدم اكتمال نمو الخصيتين. من جانب آخر فإن تقدم السن يلعب دورا كبيرا هو الآخر في القدرة على الإنجاب.   التلقيح الاصطناعي لمساعدات العائلات على الإنجاب 
عندما لا يحدث حمل بعد مضي عام على الزواج، ينبغي على الزوجة التوجه إلى الطبيب المختص للتأكد من انتظام عملية الإباضة وسلامة قناة فالوب وكمية الإفرازات الهرمونية الكافية لهذه العملية. وفي الوقت نفسه يجب على الزوج كذلك الذهاب إلى طبيب الأعضاء التناسلية لتوضيح الأسباب، حيث تؤخذ منه عينة من الحيوانات المنوية لفحصها والتأكد من نشاطها وكميتها. وعندما يحدد الأطباء الأسباب التي تقف وراء ذلك من خلال الفحوصات المخبرية غالبوا ما يتمكنوا من وضع طرق المعالجة اللازمة. وفي حال عجزهم عن معرفة السبب وتأكدهم من صعوبة الحمل الطبيعي، فإنهم ينصحون المريض بمراجعة الأطباء المختصين بالهرمونات بغية الوقوف على مدى ضرورة اللجوء إلى التلقيح الاصطناعي. ولهذا التلقيح عدة طرق تختلف باختلاف نوع المشكلة التي تعيق عملية التلقيح الطبيعي.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم ؟ : اكتشاف الماني يمكن أن يساعد في علاج اسباب مرض السكري  
يعتبر مرض السكري أحد أكثر أمراض الحضارة شيوعا، فمنظمة الصحة العالمية تقدر عدد المصابين به بـما يناهز 230 مليون نسمة. العلماء الألمان يكتشفون بروتينا قد يساهم في السنوات القادمة في السيطرة على هذا المرض القاتل تدريجيا.  
يعتبر مرض السكري (Diabetes mellitus ) وباءا عالميا، إذ تقدر منظمة الصحة العالمية عدد المصابين به بـ 230 مليون نسمة، وهذا يعني إصابة شخص واحد من كل ستة أشخاص به. ويعرف الأطباء مرض السكري بأنه مرض ينتج عن ارتفاع في نسبة السكر في الدم، وهي حالة مزمنة تنتج عن نقص جزئي أو كلي في هرمون الأنسولين، الذي تفرزه غدة البنكرياس ليقوم بمساعدة السكر في الدم للدخول الى خلايا الجسم حيث يتحول الى طاقة تساعد الجسم على الحركة. وعندما يقل الأنسولين، الذي تفرزه غدة البنكرياس في الجسم فان السكر يزيد في الدم، ولا يستطيع الجسم الاستفادة منه، ولذلك نراه يظهر في البول. 
وهناك نوعان من مرض السكري: النوع الأول المعتمد علي تعاطي الأنسولين، وهو يعود إلى عدم إفراز البنكرياس لهرمون الأنسولين، وقد يظهر في أي عمر ويصيب واحد في المائة من المواليد. وحتى الآن لا يتوفر علاج لهذه النوع سوي تعاطي حقن الأنسولين. ويعتقد الأطباء أن سبب ظهور هذا المرض هو المناعة الذاتية لوجود أجسام مضادة تتلف خلايا بيتا البنكرياسية، التي تفرز الأنسولين. يذكر أن أغلب مرضي هذا النوع الوراثي تحت سن الثلاثين وهم نحاف وتتأخر لديهم فترة البلوغ وعلاماته المميزة.   النوع الأكثر انتشارا 
أما النوع الثاني من مرضى السكري، فهم غير معتمدين علي حقن الأنسولين. وهذا النوع أكثر انتشارا ويمثل95 في المائة من المصابين بمرض السكري والمتميزين ببدانتهم. وعادة تظهر أعراض هذا المرض في مراحل متأخرة من العمر ولاسيما فوق سن الأربعين، وهو يعود إلى أن البنكرياس يفرز كميات قليلة من الأنسولين لا تكفي لحرق الجلوكوز في الدم والمحافظة على معدله الطبيعي في الدم. وغالبا ما يكتشف هذا المرض بالصدفة عند إجراء تحليل دوري.  
وعلى النقيض من النوع الأول لمرض السكري، يمكن للمريض أن يخفف من أعراض المرض عن طريق نقص الوزن. لكنه قد يلجأ للأقراص المخفضة للسكر والتي تحث البنكرياس علي إفراز الأنسولين في حال فشل الريجيم. ومع مرور الوقت قد يكف البنكرياس عن إفراز هرمون الأنسولين ويصبح المريض محتاجا لحقن الأنسولين، وعندها يتشابه النوع الثاني مع النوع الأول. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن عدد الألمان الذين توفون سنة 2005 بسبب هذا المرض يفوق24000 شخص.   بارقة أمل لمرض السكري 
اكتشف بعض العلماء الألمان بروتينا قد يساهم في وقف مرض السكري بشكل نهائي، إذ هناك "مادة تساهم في إيقاف إنتاج مادة الأنسولين مع تقدم السن"، كما يقول الأستاذ ميشائل غيتسوف، رئيس قسم أبحاث علوم التغذية في جامعة يينا. فإيقاف إنتاج بروتين معروف باسم "فرتاكسين"، يمكن أن يحد من تلف خلايا غدة البنكرياس المنتجة للأنسولين، حسب رأي العلماء الألمان. 
وخلال تجربة هى الأولى من نوعها قام بعض العلماء الألمان بحقن فئران مصابة بداء السكري بروتين فرتاكسين، مما أدى إلى زيادة إنتاج الأنسولين. هذه النتيجة يفسرها غيتسوف كالتالي: "مادة البروتين تحمي الخلايا المنتجة للأنسولين من التلف". لهذا يأمل العلماء الألمان بإنتاج دواء يقضي على المرض في خضم السنوات الثمانية القادمة، إذ أن" تزويد المريض بهذا الدواء في وقت مبكر يجعل الخلايا المنتجة لمادة الأنسولين تتكاثر بسرعة ".

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الصداع النصفي ، صداع نصف الرأس ، الشقيقة
Migraine Headaches   
‏تحدث نوبات الصداع النصفي مجموعة من الأعراض معا . وعادة ما يسبق النوبة ويصحبها أعراض أخرى غير ألم النقح الذي يبدأ في أحد جانبي الرأس وقد ينتشر لجهات أخرى .  
‏وفي بعض الحالات تكون الأعراض الوحيدة للصداع النصفي هي أعراض الهالة: الصداع نفسه لا يتحقق مطلقا .  
‏ولم تفهم بعد الأسباب الفسيولوجية تماما . وهناك نظرية قديمة تقول إن الهالة تنتج من ضيق مبدئي في الشرايين التي تغذي المخ بالدم، وينشأ الصداع نتيجة للاتساع الذي يحدث لاحقا في نفس هذه الشرايين 
الطب البديل : الصداع النصفي  
أساليب التغذية الحيوية المرتدة، والوخز بالإبر الصينية، والاسترخاء كلها فعالة في علاج نوبات الصداع النصفي عند بعض الناس. وفي بعض الدراسات، استطاعت المكملات الغذائية بعنصر المغنسيوم (حوالي 20 ‏مللي مول يوميأ ) إقلال عدد مرات تكرار الصداع النصفي. إن تناول جرعة عالية ( 400 ‏مجم ) من فيتامين ب 2 (ريبوفلافين) يوميأ يقلل أيضأ على ما يبدو من تكرار الإصابة بنوبات الصداع النصفي. 
تشير أبحاث أحدث عهداً إلى أن الخلل الذي يصيب الناقل العصبي المسمى "السيروتونين" أو يصيب مستقبلات السيروتونين الموجودة فوق سطح خلايا المخ قد يكون مسئولاً عن الصداع النصفي.  
‏الصداع النصفي أكثر شيوعا لدى النساء وهو يميل إلى أن يكون متوارثا في عائلات معينة. وتتفاوت درجة تكرار النوبات بين بضع نوبات قليلة خلال العمر إلى عدة نوبات في الأسبوع الواحد. النوبة الأولى تقع عادة بعد البلوغ لكن قبل سن الأربعين. وبالنسبة لأغلب الناس، ‏تزول شدة وتكرار النوبات مع التقدم في العمر. وهذا النمط لدى النساء يشير إلى أن "الإستروجين" وهو هرمون الأنوثة ربما كان يلعب دورا في حدوثه. غير أن الصداع النصفي يصيب الأطفال أيضاً مثلما يصيب الكبار. 
‏إن نوبات الصداع النصفي قد تداهم المرء في أي وقت، غير أن بدايتها عادة ما تكون أثناء فترات الاسترخاء عقب يوم مشحون بالضغوط والتوتر. ومن المشجعات الأخرى على حدوثه، الطمث، الإرهاق، النوم المفرط، أو غير الكافي، التغيرات المناخية، التعرض لضوء مبهر، وضوضاء عالية وروائح نفاذة. 
‏هناك أيضا العديد من المشجعات الغذائية، أشهرها الكحوليات (وبخاصة النبيذ الأحمر، والفول السوداني، والجبن القديم، والمحلى الاصطناعي (بديل السكر) المسمى "أسبارتيم" والكافيين (إذا تناوله المرء بإفراط أو أثناء انسحابه من الجسم)، والأطعمة المخمرة. 
أطوار الصداع النصفي 
هناك خمسة أطوار واضحة المعالم لنوبة الصداع النصفي التقليدية: الأعراض المبدئية، الهالة، الصداع، الانتهاء، وأعراض ما بعد النوبة. وقد تصاب بأكثر من طور منها، برغم أنه ليس من الضروري أن تصاب بها كلها . 
‏
طور الأعراض المبدئية 
يحدث هذا الطور قبل الصداع بساعات إلى أيام. وأثناء تلك الفترة، يعاني 60 ‏% ممن يعانون من الصداع النصفي من هذه الأعراض. قد تكون الأعراض نفسانية (مثل الاكتئاب أو السعادة المفرطة)، أو عصبية (مثل رائحة قوية أو الحساسية الشديدة للضوء ) أو أعراضا عامة (مثل الإرهاق، وفقدان الشهية أو ازدياد الإحساس بالعطش ). 
بعض الناس أيضا يعانون من أعراض بالجهاز الهضمي مثل الغثيان ، الإمساك، أو الإسهال. وبرغم التباين الهائل في الأعراض المبدئية إلا أن كل شخص عادة ما يكون له مجموعة معينة من الأعراض التي تنبئ عن بدء الصداع. 
طور الهالة 
يسبق طور الهالة مباشرة أو يأتي مصاحبا للنوبة. حوالي 20 ‏% ممن يعانون من الصداع النصفي يخوضون أعراضا عصبية (الهالة)، ويبدأ عادة على مدى 5-20 ‏دقيقة ويستمر لمدة تقل عن ساعة. أما نوبات الصداع النصفي الذي يصاحبه اضطرابات بصرية فتسمى الصداع النصفي التقليدي. أكثر الهالات شيوعا الأضواء المبهرة التي تأتي على شكل شوكة سمك الرنجة. بعض الناس يرون أضواء لامعة في أشكال هندسية أخرى أو يصبح نصف مجال الرؤية أمامهم فارغا . 
‏وقد يعاني آخرون من صعوبة في الكلام، وضعف في أحد جانبي الجسم، أو تنميل في اليد أو الذراع أو في أحد جانبي الوجه. وأكثر أشكال الصداع النصفي انتشارا (الصداع النصفي العادي) يحدث بدون طور الهالة. فالصداع النصفي العادي يستمر عادة لفترة أطول ويتكرر أكثر من الصداع النصفي التقليدي. 
طور الصداع النصفي النمطي 
عبارة عن نقح، مع ألم يبدأ في أحد جانبي الرأس ثم ينتشر إلى كلا الجانبين. ويشيع في هذا النوع الشعور بوخز وطرق من ألم حاد صارخ في مختلف مناطق الرأس. وتكون بدايته تدريجية، ويزداد الألم شدة على مدى الثلاثين دقيقة الأولى وحتى ساعتين، ثم يقف الألم عند مستوى ثابت ويبدأ في الزوال تدريجيا ، ومتوسط مدة طور الصداع يوم كامل، لكنه قد يستمر لمدة تصل على ثلاثة أيام. 
‏ولدى 90 ‏% من المصابين يكون الصداع مصحوبا بغثيان، وقيء أو فقدان شهية. ومن الأعراض الأخرى المصاحبة تشويش الرؤية، انسداد الأنف، الإسهال، تيبس الرقبة، خلل وضعف الذاكرة وصعوبة في التركيز. 
طور الانتهاء 
في هذا الطور، يبدأ الألم في الزوال. وتقل شدة الألم تدريجيا على مدى عدة ساعات، تاركا أغلب المصابين بشعور من الإرهاق والعصبية، لدى كثير من الناس، يكون القيء أو النعاس مؤشرا لنهاية النوبة. 
‏
طور ما بعد النوبة 
وتعد هذه فترة ما بعد زوال الألم. وخلال هذا الطور، يشعر بعض المصابين بأنهم منهكون أو عصبيون، في حين يشعر آخرون أنهم منتعشون أو مبتهجون. وقد تستمر بعض بواقي الأعراض بعد زوال الألم. 
‏هناك عدة أشكال غير عادية من ‏الصداع النصفي. ففي الصداع الوراثي ذي الشلل النصفي، تتضمن مرحلة الهالة شللا لأحد جانبي الجسمي ، وعادة ما يكون هناك فرد آخر في عائلة المصاب يعاني من نفس الأعراض. 
‏بعض الناس تصيبهم هالة الصداع النصفي (مثل تغيرات في الإبصار دون أن يصيبهم الصداع، وهذا النوع من الصداع النصفي أكثر شيوعا في منتصف العمر أو بعدها. وفي الصداع النصفي الرمدي ، يشتمل طور الهالة على شلل جزئي بالعينين. وأبشع أشكال الصداع النصفي يتضحن نوبة سكتة دماغية مصاحبة للصداع. 
‏
خيارات العلاج  
‏لا يوجد اختبار تشخيصي للصداع النصفي ، ويقوم التشخيص على أساس الأعراض التي تشعر بها، وفي النوبات غير العادية من الصداع النصفي التي تتضمن فقدانا مؤقتا لوظائف المخ (مثل الفقدان الجزئي للإبصار في عين واحدة)، قد تكون هناك تشخيصات أخرى محتملة، مثل النوبة الإسكيمية العابرة ، مما قد يحدو بالطبيب إلى أن يطلب إجراء اختبارات أو تحاليل. 
‏وبرغم أنه لا يوجد علاج شاف للصداع النصفي، إلا أن العلاج الذي يتناوله المريض قد يقلل من نوبات تكرار الصداع ويقلل من شدته أو يجهض الصداع في طور ما قبل النوبة أو الهالة. فإذا كنت تعتقد أنك مصاب بصداع نصفي، أو عانيت من صداع متكرر ومؤلم، فاستشر طبيبك لمناقشته في استراتيجيات العلاج.  
‏هناك أمران يمكنك القيام بهما: منع حدوث النوبات أو الإقلال من عددها واختصار مدة النوبة إذا وقعت بالفعل. 
الحيلولة دون حدوث الصداع النصفي 
حاول تجنب المواقف التي تثير نوبات الصداع النصفي، مثل أضواء معينة، أو أصوات أو روائح أو تغيرات في الرطوبة أو الضغط الجوي أو الكحول أو الضغوط أو العلاج بالإستروجين (30 ‏% من النساء يصبن بزيادة في عدد النوبات عند تناولهن أقراص منع الحمل)، والتغييرات في عادات تناول الطعام أو تناول أطعمة معينة (وبخاصة الشكولاته، أو الأطعمة المحفوظة بمواد تدخل فيها مركبات النترات). 
‏احتفظ بدفتر يوميات تسجل فيه نوبات الصداع التي تلم بك، وماذا كنت تفعل وقتئذ والمشاعر التي كانت تنتابك في ذلك الوقت. 
‏هناك بعض الأدوية التي توصف على التذاكر الطبية والتي يمكنها الإقلال من عدد نوبات الصداع النصفي : مانعات بيتا ، ومضادات الاكتئاب غير متجانسة 
‏التركيب الحلقي ، والمواد المعوقة لقناة الكالسيوم، وحمض الفالبوريك، والميشيسيرجيد، (نادرأ ما يستخدم بسبب أعراضه الجانبية).  
‏هناك أيضا دلائل على أن قرصا واحدا من الأسبرين يوميا (وليس فقط عندما تصاب بالصداع) يمكنه أن يقلل من عدد نوبات الصداع النصفي. 
اختصار المدة الزمنية لنوبة الصداع النصفي 
بمجرد تعرفك على علامات الصداع النصفي، حاول الإقلال بقدر الإمكان من المؤثرات الحسية المحيطة ‏بك، قد تسعى بشكل طبيعي نحو المكوث في غرفة مظلمة هادئة والاستلقاء بها . في بعض الأحيان قد لا يحتاج الأمر لأكثر من خليط من بعض المسكنات التي لا تحتاج لوصفة طبية كالأسبرين والأسيتامينوفين والكافيين (والذي ثبت نجاحه في علاج نوبات الصداع ‏النصفي). 
‏
العقاقير المضادة للالتهاب من غير ‏عائلة الستيرويدات NSAIDS ‏والتي تشمل تلك التي تباع بدون تذكرة طبية، تعمل عن طريق الإقلال من التهاب الأوعية الدموية المخية. ولما كانت الحبوب التي تبتلع بالفم تمتص بمزيد من البط ء أثناء نوبات الصداع النصفي، فإن بعض الناس يفضلون تناول أدويتهم في شكل سريع المفعول مثل الحقن، وبخاخات الأنف أو الأقماع. 
‏ومن أكثر الأدوية المضادة للالتهاب اللاستيرويدية إندوميثاسين الذى يعطى على شكل أقماع شرجية و "كيتورولاك" الذي يحقن تحت إشراف الطبيب. 
الإرجوتامين أيضأ يمكنه إيقاف نوبة ‏الصداع النصفي. وقد يؤخذ على شكل حبوب أو حقن أو أقماع أو بخاخات أنف. ويؤخذ عادة مع دواء مضاد للغثيان حيث ‏إنه قد يسبب الغثيان أو يزيد حالة الغثيان ‏سوءا .  
‏وقد وجد أن حقن الدايهيدرورجوتامين، وهو أحد مشتقات الإرجوتامين والتي لها أثار جانبية قليلة فعالة بوجه خاص في علاج نوبات الصداع النصفي المصاحب للدورة الشهرية. ولما كان الإرجوتامين (والأدوية المشتقة منه) قد يتسبب في ضيق الأوعية الدموية في جميع أنحاء الجسم، فإن كثيرين من المصابين بأمراض ينتج عنها ضيق في الأوعية الدموية، مثل مرض الشريان التاجي ، لا ينبغي عليهم استعماله، كما أنه لا يستخدم بصفة عامة للمصابين بارتفاع ضغط الدم، وأمراض الكلى، أو أمراض الكبد، أو النساء الحوامل.  
‏هناك مجموعة حديثة نسبيأ من العقاقير الدوائية تسمى التريبتانات ومن بينها السوماتربتان، الريزاتربتان، الزولميتربتان، والناراتربتان ، والتي تعمل كمستقبل للناقل العصبي المسمى "السيروتونين" ، ويمكنها تسكين ألم الصداع وتهدئة حالة الغثيان. وتؤخذ على شكل حبوب، أو حقن، أو بخاخات أنف، وغالبا ما تعطى الجرعة الأولى منها تحت إشراف الطبيب وذلك لمراقبة أثارها الجانبية الخطيرة.  
‏مرضى القلب (خاصة إذا كانت حالتهم مرتبطة بذبحة صدرية‏)، أو المصابون بنوبات القلب أو تحيط بهم عوامل الخطر التي تهددهم بنوبات قلبية ينبغي عليهم بصفة عامة ‏تجنب تناول التريبتانات. وإذا كنت من المصابين بارتفاع ضغط الدم ولا يمكنك السيطرة عليه، فإن التريبتانات قد تزيد الحالة سوءا . ومقارنة بالإرجوتامين، يعمل السوماتربتان بصورة أسرع لكن آثاره لا تدوم طويلا. 
‏البيوتورفانول، وهو مسكن سريع المفعول مشتق من الأفيونات، متوفر كدواء يكتب في الوصفات الطبية على شكل بخاخة أنف. وسوف يراقب طبيبك استعمال "البيوتورفانول" عن كثب لأنه من المخدرات وقد يسبب الإدمان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

علاج الشخير بالليزر    
الشخير اثناء النوم مشكلة تؤرق الجنسين ! 
اجريت دراسة انجليزية على الف زوج و أكد اكثر من نصف الخاضعين تقريبا الى ان الشخير يزيد الجدل و الشجار ، بينما قال واحد من بين عشرة ازواج ان الشخير يجعلهم يفكرون في الانفصال . 
اكدت دراسة المانية ان العلاقة بين الشخير و امراض القلب و الدورة الدموية اصبحت واضحة ، وان مرضى الشخير معرضون لارتفاع ضغط الدم و اضطرابات في ضربات القلب هذا الى جانب الصداع و الخمول وعدم الانتباه و التركيز و الميل الشديد الى النعاس والنوم وفي اثناء النهار و احيانا اثناء قيادة السيارات مما يؤثر على الكفاءة في العمل، بل ان تأثير الشخير يمتد الى الكفاءة الجنسية . 
مرض الشخير يحدث للرجال و النساء و الاطفال ، و لكن بنسبة تزداد عند الرجال فهناك 25% من الرجال مقابل 5% من النساء في سن قبل الاربعين ، و ترتفع عند سن الستين الى 65% في الرجال مقابل 45% في النساء . 
ما اسباب الشخير ؟ 
الشخير عبارة عن اصدار صوت مصاحب للتنفس اثناء النوم بسبب ضيق في مجرى الهواء نتيجة تضخم الزوائد الانفية او حساسية و لحميات الانف او اعوجاج الحاجز الانفي ، مما يضطر المريض للتنفس من الفم و عند مرور الهواء امام سقف الحلق و اللهاة يحدث فيهما اهتزازات تسبب الشخير ، و يحدث ايضا بسبب سقوط سقف الحلق ، و تضخم اللهاة ، و ترهل عضلات البلعوم ، و قد يكون للوراثة دور للاصابة بهذا المرض ، و من اسباب الشخير ايضا التعب و الارهاق الذي يؤدي الى النوم العميق فترتخي العضلات اكثر و بالتالي يحدث الشخير ، كما ان تناول المهدئات والكحوليات يساعد على زيادة ارتخاء عضلات البلعوم و ضيق مجرى الهواء مما يؤدي الى الشخير و توقف التنفس اثناء النوم .  
هل هناك علاقة بين البدانة و الشخير ؟ 
نعم ، السمنة تصاحب نسبة عالية من مرضى الشخير لأن الدهون المترسبة في جدار البلعوم تعمل على تضييق مجرى الهواء اثناء النوم ، كما ان البدانة قد تتسبب في حدوث فترات توقف كامل للتنفس اثناء النوم ، تبدأ من عشر ثواني و قد تطول الى ستين ثانية ، و تتكرر مرات كثيرة في الليلة الواحدة .  
متى يحدث الشخير ؟ 
عندما يزداد النوم عمقا يضيق مجرى الهواء عند المريض بالشخير ، نتيجة زيادة ارتخاء العضلات و يحدث توقف التنفس تماما ، فيقل الاكسجين و تزيد نسبة ثاني اكسيد الكربون و تبدأ مراكز المخ في ايقاظه جزئيا او كليا فتعود الى عضلات البلعوم قوتها فيزول انسداد مجرى الهواء و يستطيع المريض التنفس و احيانا نجده يهب مستيقظا وهو يشعر بالاختناق ويبدأ في اخذ نفس عميق ، يعقبه انفاس متلاحقة ، ثم يعود للنوم مرة ثانية ، وفي معظم الاحيان لا يشعر المريض بهذه الدرجات و تتسبب في ايقاظ من حوله متصورين ان المريض في النزع الاخير بسبب الاصوات التي يصدرها مرات عديدة في الليلة الواحدة والتي تشبه حشرجة الموت . 
ما الجديد في علاج الشخير ؟ 
يعتمد العلاج اساسا على تشخيص اسباب الشخير ، باستخدام المنظار الضوئي و اجهزة الكمبيوتر الخاصة بقياس مقاومة الانف والبلعوم و مساحة مقاطعهما بدقة ، وفي دقائق معدودة في داخل العيادة الخارجية وذلك للتعرف على سبب و مكان الانسداد . 
كما اصبح بالامكان تحديد و تسجيل درجة الشخير و نوعه و درجة توقف التنفس و تأثير ذلك على تركيز الاكسجين بالدم و على ضربات القلب و نشاط المخ اثناء نوم المريض بواسطة استخدام ما يسمى معمل النوم ( sleep lab ) . بعد ذلك يبدأ العلاج بواسطة الليزر , حيث إن نتائج هذا العلاج مشجعة جدا و يمكن إجراءه تحت مخدر موضعي ، كما ان المريض بنفسه يجب ان يشارك في العلاج و ذلك باتباع تعليمات محددة ، تبدأ بتقليل الوزن و ممارسة بعض الانشطة الرياضية ، التي تساعد بشكل فعال في التخلص من الشخير ، و اعتياد النوم على احد الجانبين و تجنب النوم على الظهر و الابتعاد عن التدخين و تعاطي الكحوليات والمنومات و مضادات الحساسية قبل النوم ، و الحرص على تناول كوب من الشاي او الكولا قبل النوم لأنهما يرفعان من درجة التنبيه لعضلات البلعوم لتقلل من درجة ارتخاءها . 
كيف يمكن معالجة انسداد الانف المزمن بواسطة الليزر  
يستخدم الليزر ايضا في علاج بعض امراض الانف ، مثل حالات تضخم غضاريف الانف ، التي تصيب المريض بانسداد مزمن و بالتالي صعوبة في التنفس ، وكانت هذه الحالة تعالج بالجراحة التقليدية فالآن اصبح من الممكن اجراء هذه الجراحة بواسطة الليزر تحت مخدر موضعي بدون حدوث أي نزيف من الانف او آلام اثناء او بعد العملية و بدون حاجة الى حشو انفي . 
في كثير من الحالات يكون سبب انسداد الانف المزمن هو اعوجاج في الحاجز الانفي بالاضافة الى تضخم الغضاريف الانفية ، وهذه ايضا يمكن علاجها باستخدام الليزر ، حيث يتم إزالة الجزء المعوج من الحاجز الانفي و الجزء المتضخم من الغضاريف الانفية في الوقت نفسه بدقة و سرعة فائقة . 
متى يمكن تصغير حجم اللوزتين باستخدام الليزر ؟ 
احيانا بسبب تضخم اللوزتين يكون ازالة اللحمية الموجودة خلف الانف في الاطفال غير كافي للتغلب على صعوبة التنفس و الشخير اثناء النوم و مشاكل تهوية الاذن الوسطى عن طريق قناة استاكيوس و صعوبة البلع التي قد تؤدي الى تأخير النوم لديهم وفي هذه الحالة يمكن استعمال الليزر في تصغير حجم اللوزتي المتضخمتين و يستطيع هؤلاء الاطفال مغادرة المستشفى في اليوم نفسه . 
أ . د . محمد الدماطي استشاري الانف و الاذن و الحنجرة و زميل كلية الجراحين الامريكية 
مجلة الوطن كلينك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مشاكل الذاكرة ، علاج النسيان ، تحسين ضعف الذاكرة و التركيز    
يبدأ العديد من السيدات في المعاناة من انتكاسات الذاكرة حول سن الخمسين من عمرهن .
تكون انحدارات الذاكرة تقريباً عامة . النسيان المؤقت من حين لآخر يسبب الغيظ . 
هذا النسيان العرضي ليس علامة من علامات مرض الزهايمر ، ولا يعني أنه قد تقرر أن تقضي الباقي من حياتك وأنت تنسين الأسماء أو تستمرين في التعجب من سبب وضعك الأوراق في الثلاجة ! 
الذي قد يعنيه هو أن خلايا مخك لم تحصل على كل التغذية اللازمة أو الاثارة التي تحتاجها لتقاوم عملية الهدم والبناء الطبيعية التي تحدث مع التقدم في العمر . 
يقول د. ستانلي بيرج ، مدير مركز Older Adult Health Center بكلية الطب جامعة واشنطن : "بعض الناس ، سواء بسبب سلوكياتهم أو تركيبتهم الجينية ، عندهم القدرة على تجنب أو إبطاء الانحدارات المعتادة في وظائف الذاكرة ". 
المشاكل الصحية مثل ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، ارتفاع الكوليسترول قد تساهم في حدوث انتكاسات الذاكرة والانحدارات العقلية الأخرى ، لذا من الأهمية بمكان أن تتحدثي مع طبيبك لو لاحظتي أنك تنسين الأشياء أكثر من المعتاد . 
علاج النسيان ، تحسين ضعف الذاكرة : 
هناك فرص جيدة تمكنك من تحسين ذاكرتك بشكل ملحوظ ، وتقلل من احتمال حدوث المزيد من الانحدارات عن طريق مجموعة متنوعة من الوسائل العقلية والتغييرات البسيطة في نمط الحياة . 
- دربي عقلك : الناس النشطون اجتماعياً والمنشغلون في ممارسة الأنشطة الادراكية قد يكونون قادرين على تقليل شيخوخة المخ المعتادة .
الكلمات المتقاطعة و العاب الذكاء سوف تحافظ على المخ نشيطاً .
العمل التطوعي مفيد ، وكذلك ممارسة الهوايات ، أو يمكنك الاكتفاء بقراءة المجلات والصحف .
يقول د. بيرج : " لا يجب عليك عمل شيء واحد فحسب ، بل تحتاجين إلى أن تجعلي مخك يمارس العديد من الأنشطة " . 
- راجعي المعلومات المهمة : أي الاسترجاع العقلي للمعلومات التي تريدين أن تتذكريها .
يقول د. جيمس ماكجاف ، مدير مركز Neurobiology of Learning & Memory بجامعة كاليفورنيا : " كلما كان الاعداد الذهني أفضل ، كانت الذاكرة أقوى ".
مثال : في المرة القادمة التي تقابلين في شخصاً ما لأول مرة ، كرري اسمها في عقلك عدة مرات .
مثال آخر : لو أنك تنسين المفاتيح ، احتفظي به في نفس المكان وتخيلي مكانها عقلياً . 
- قوّي ذاكرتك بكوب من القهوة والشاي : الدراسات المعملية تقول إن الكافيين الذي في القهوة والشاي والكولا الفوارة قد تحسن من ذاكرة المدى البعيد عندما يتم شربها بعيد تعلم أشياء جديدة . 
- خذي مكملاً غذائياً : كلما تقدم بك العمر ، فقدت الامعاء الدقيقة بعضاً من قدرتها على امتصاص فيتامين ب12 ، الذي يلعب دوراً في الذاكرة والوظائف العقلية الأخرى .
اللحوم الخالية من الدهن ، البيض ، ومنتجات الألبان منخفضة الدسم تعطي كميات كبيرة من فيتامين ب12 .
النباتيون قد يحتاجون إلى مكمل من فيتامين ب12 . الجرعة اليومية الموصى بها أو RNI من فيتامين ب12 هي 1.5 ميكروجرام . 
- اشربي المزيد من الماء : الذين لا يشربون كميات كافية من الماء قد يصابون بالجفاف ، الذي يؤثر على تدفق الدم إلى المخ ، وبالتالي يؤدي إلى الاعياء ويؤدي ويجعل تذكر الأشياء أصعب .
حاولي أن تشربي على الأقل 8 أكواب من الماء يومياً سعة كل منها 240ملليتراً . 
- تناولي الفاكهة والخضراوات زاهية الألوان : إذ تحتوي على مركبات كيميائية يطلق عليها الفلافونويد ومركبات مضادة للأكسدة تقلل من تأثيرات الشوارد الحرة ، وهي بدورها جزيئات أكسجين غير مستقرة في الجسم قد تتلف الأوعية الدموية في المخ وتزيد من خطورة الإصابة بانحدارات الذاكرة .
يقول د. رونالد بريور ، رئيس معمل USDA بجامعة توفتس : " لو أردت أن تبطئي من عملية الشيخوخة التي تحدثها الشوارد الحرة ، فإن العنب هو الأساس . مع تناول 145 جراماً من العنبية الزرقاء ، تكونين قد حصلت على حوالي ضعف كمية مضادات الأكسدة التي يتناولها معظم الغربيين في اليوم ".
السبانخ غنية بالفلافونويدات وقادرة على علاج ضعف الذاكرة . 
- اشربي شاي المريمية : إن عشب المريميه يحسن الذاكرة حسب نصائح المعالجون الشعبيون ، وتفيد الأبحاث الجديدة بأنه ناجح ، وهذا العشب يحتوي على مركبين كيميائيين هما cineole و alpha-pinene يعرقلان انزيماً قد يكون مرتبطاً بمرض ألزهايمر .
مشكلة عشبة المريمية هي أنه أيضاً يحتوي على مركب يطلق عليه "ثوجون" thujone ، هذا المركب قد يكون ساماً في الجرعات الكبيرة . من المفيد أن تستمتعي بشرب شاي المريمية من حين لآخر ، لكن لا يجب عليك شربه يومياً . 
- جربي الجنكة : هو عشب متاح في الصيدليات ومحلات الأطعمة الصحية ، وهو يحسن من الدورة الدموية ويساعد خلايا المخ في الحصول على كل المواد الغذائية التي تحتاجها لتبقى سليمة .
د. دوجلس ستشر ، اخصائي أعشاب في لندن يقول : " الآن لدينا دليل إيجابي على أن الجنكه تحسن من ذاكرة الشباب وتركيزهم ويقظتهم ". 
- احرصي على ممارسة الرياضة بانتظام : المشي وركوب الدراجات والاشكال الاخرى من التمارين تزيد من تدفق الدم إلى المخ ، بالاضافة إلى هذا فإن الرياضة أيضاً تحفز الأجزاء المختلفة من المخ . 
- العلاج الهرموني : هرمون الاستروجين يحمي الذاكرة بالعديد من الطرق ، فهو يقلل من ضرر الشوارد الحرة ، ويزيد من تدفق الدم ويحفز عوامل النمو التي تلعب دوراً في اصلاح الخلايا العصبية التالفة .
قد تفيد مكملات الإستروجين بعد سن اليأس عندما ينخفض الامداد الطبيعي للاستروجين . استشيري طبيبك بشأن العلاج الهرموني التعويضي . 
- سيطري على التوتر : إن ارتفاع مستويات الكورتيزول وهرمونات التوتر الأخرى بصفة مستمرة قد يعوق القدرة على تذكر المعلومات المهمة ، مثل الأسماء أو أرقام الهواتف .
إن ممارسة التمارين والتأمل والأنشطة الممتعة يقلل من التعرض للاصابة بـ التلف الانحلالي للمخ . 
- استمتعي بالفاكهة الحمضية : تعتبر الفاكهة الحمضية من بين أفضل مصادر فيتامين ج ، العنصر الغذائي المضاد للأكسدة التي يشجع على تدفق الدم بشكل صحي عن طريق أنه يمنع تراكم الكولسترول والمواد الدهنية الأخرى في الأوعية الدموية في المخ .
فيتامين ج يجعل أيضاً فيتامين هـ يعمل بشكل أكثر كفاءة ويزيد من قدرته على إعاقة الشوارد الحرة الضادرة بالخلايا . 
- خذي المزيد من فيتامين هـ : لقد وجد الباحثون أن فيتامين هـ يقلل من مستويات الشوارد الحرة في المخ التي تضعف الذاكرة .
يوجد فيتامين هـ بشكل رئيسي في المسكرات وجنين القمح وزيوت الطهي ، بالاضافة إلى انه متاح على هيئة مكملات . د. بيرج ينصح المرضى بأخذ 800 وحدة دولية من فيتامين هـ يومياً . 
- أضيفي بعضاً من حمض الفوليك ( الفولات ) : حمض الفوليك واحد من أهم العناصر الغذائية التي يمكنك تناولها للحفاظ على عمل وظائف الذاكرة بشكل صحي طوال الحياة .
يعتقد د. لومبادر أن حمض الفوليك يساعد الذاكرة عن طريق إعادة تصينع المواد الكيميائية التي تحتاجها خلايا المخ لكي تتصل فيما بينها ويحارب انسداد الشرايين الذي قد يؤدي إلى تقليل تدفق الدم إلى المخ . 
- حاربي الاكتئاب : يجعل الاكتئاب الناس يشعرون بالتعب ، عدم التركيز ، والبطء العقلي .
في الحقيقة ، الاكتئاب عند كبار السن غالباً ما يشخص خطأ على أنه مرض ألزهايمر . 
د. بيرج يقول : " الأدوية المضادة للاكتئاب تفعل أكثر من مجرد علاج أمراض الاكتئاب ". تؤثر هذه الادوية على منطقة في المخ (حصان البحر) وتلعب دوراً رئيسياً في الذاكرة . ويضيف دز بيرج ويقول : " قد تحفز أيضاً هذه الأدوية من انتاج الخلايا العصبية " . وعن طريق إصلاح الخلايا العصبية ، فإن مضادات الاكتئاب قد تساعد الذاكرة والوظائف العقلية التي ضعفت مع الوقت . 
- اختاري مسكن الألم المناسب : إذا كنت تتناولين دواء يصرف بدون روشتة من مضادات الالتهاب غير الاستيرويدية، مثل ايبوبروفين ، لعلاج التهاب المفاصل ، فإنه قد يؤخر تدهور الذاكرة . على الرغم من هذه الادوية متاحة بالفعل في صورة أدوية تصرف بدون روشته ، إلا أنها لا يجب تناولها بدون مراقبة طبية . كبار السن عادة لديهم حساسية لتأثيرات هذه الادوية على المعدة ، الشيء الذي قد يؤدي إلى قرح نازفة . 
- حسني ذاكرتك بـ PS : الفوسفاتيدايل سيرين Phosphatidyl Serine هو مركب في خلايا المخ ينظم الناقلات الكيميائية ، أو الناقلات العصبية .
أوضحت الدراسات أن الناس الذي أخذوا PS وجدوا أنه أصبح من السهل عليهم استرجاع أسماء الأشخاص الذي تعرفوا عليهم حديثاً . 
- قوّي الاتصال بين الخلايا باستعمال هيبرزين أ Huperzine A : هو مكمل يعتمد على العلاج العشبي الصيني ، ويعتقد أنه يحافظ على إمداد المخ بمادة الاسيتيل كولين ( وهو ناقل كيميائي قد يقل مع الوقت ) . 
متى تذهبين إلى الطبيب ؟ 
إذا كانت ذاكرتك تسوء تدريجياً وبشكل متصاعد ، اذهبي إلى الطبيب على الفور .
إن انخفاض الذاكرة قد يحدث بسبب حالات مرضية خطيرة وقابلة للعلاج ، مثل الاكتئاب أو اضطرابات الغدة الدرقية أو حالات النقص الغذائي . 
إذا كانت ذاكرتك تسوء وأنت تتناولين دواء جديداً ، فاذهبي للطبيب .
إن العديد من الادوية التي تصرف بروشته الطبيب ، ومنها تلك التي تستخدم في السيطرة على الضغط المرتفع ، قد تسبب ضعفاً في الذاكرة . استعمال دواء جديد بديل سوف يحل المشكلة في أغلب الأحيان .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الميزوثيرابي ؟    
الميزوثيرابي ( Mesotherapy ) هو تقنية طبية قديمة تم اكتشافها في العام 1952على يد طبيب فرنسي اسمه مايكل بستور ، وهي عبارة عن حقن صغيرة و دقيقة جدا غير مؤلمة الى حد ما ، تعطى تحت سطح الجلد و تحتوي على مواد و تراكيب مختلفة قد تكون مستخلصات نباتية او
مكملات غذائية او فيتامينات او إنزيمات او احماض أمينية او مواد مغذية او مواد معدنية او أدوية.
و تقوم فكرة استخدامها على نظرية أن هذا المزيج من المواد أو الادوية يؤدي الى إذابة الشحم المتواجد تحت الجلد و انكماش الخلايا الدهنية . 
جدير بالذكر أن هذه التقنية واسعة الاستخدام في اوروبا و امريكا الجنوبية و لكنها محدودة الاستخدام في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية و ذلك نظراً لأن إدارة الغذاء و الدواء ( FDA ) الأمريكية لم توافق على أي نوع من العقارات و المواد المستخدمة في الميزوثيرابي . 
و تعتبر من أحدث الصيحات في عالم تجميل الجلد و الجسم و ذلك من أجل الحصول على النتائج العلاجية المرغوبة كتخفيف الوزن في أماكن معينة ، و تجديد خلايا الجلد لاستعادة نضارته و شبابه ، وعلاج السليوليت و تحسين المظهر الخارجي للجسم . 
هذا وقد تم استخدام هذه الطريقة في البداية لعلاج بعض الحالات الخاصة مثل أمراض الاوعية الدموية و إصابات الرياضة و الامراض المعدية و أمراض الروماتيزم و تحسين الدورة الدموية ، وسرعان ما بدأ الاطباء بعد ذلك في استخدام الميزوثيرابي في النواحي التجميلية المختلفة ، ومع ازدياد نشاط الشركات المنتجة للمواد المستخدمة في الميزوثيرابي و ادعاءاتها المتكررة بفاعلية هذه التقنية ، اتسعت قائمة الاستخدامات و تعددت دواعي استعمال الميزوثيرابي لتشمل الآتي : 
التقليل من دهون الجسم بصفة عامة او في أماكن محددة منه ، وعلاج السليوليت ، و علاج سقوط الشعر و الصلع ، وعلاج الندبات ، وتحسين مظهر و نوعية الجلد وتقليل التجاعيد و إعادة نضارة الوجه . 
و رغم استخدام الميزوثيرابي لعد سنوات في أوروبا فإنه لم يتم حتى الآن تقييمه بطريقة علمية معتمدة و محايدة ، فالدليل العلمي لدعم هذه التقنية يكاد يكون معدوماً أو في أفضل الاحوال ضئيلاً جداً ، فليس هناك دراست علمية قصيرة أو بعيدة الأمد على مدى فعاليته و الآثار المترتبة عليه ، كما يبدو بأنه لا يوجد هناك أي معايير تحدد استخدام مواد الحقن المعينة و كمياتها و عدد جلسات الحقن وفترات تكررها ، كما لا يوجد برتوكول او برنامج علاجي محدد للاستعمالات المخلتفة يسمح بالتنبؤ بنتيجة العلاج و درجة التحسن المتوقعة و توقيتها . 
و يلقى الميزوثيرابي حالياً رواجاً متزايداً في مختلف أنحاء العالم و خصوصاً أوروبا حيث يستخدم في علاج حالات متنوعة من إصابات الملاعب الى الألم المزمن ، أما في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية و كندا فرغم تزايد استخدامه مؤخراً فإنه يستعمل بصورة رئيسية لتقليل الدهون فيما يعرف بإسم إذابة الدهون ( Lipodissolve ) ، ويعتقد أن ذلك يتم عن طريق أكسدة الدهون و تسريع عملية الأيض داخل الخلايا لزيادة التفاعلات الكيميائية المصاحبة وصولاً الى التغيرات الظاهرية المطلوبة في الجلد ، وهنا يجب أن نذكر أن الجمعية الامريكية للجراحة التجميلية قد أكدت على أن الميزوثيرابي البديل الآمن للعملية المعروفة بشفط الدهون ( Liposuction ) ، و التي تعتبر الطريقة الوحيدة التي أثبتت كفاءتها للتخلص من الدهون .  
• كيفية استخدام الميزوثيرابي : 
من الممكن إجراء الميزوثيرابي بطريقتين ، و هذا بالطبع يعتمد على الطبيب المعالج و مدى خبرته و مستوى تمكنه من أي من هاتين الطريقتين : 
الأولى : تتم بالحقن يدوياً بواسطة إبر دقيقة جداً ، و عادة ما يتم إجراء حقن متعددة في المكان المحدد على عمق يصل الى الطبقة المتوسطة من الجلد .
و تتميز هذه الطريقة بإعطاء المعالج السيطرة الكاملة على توصيل المادة المحقونة ، كما إنها لا تستدعي تكلفة مالية عالية لشراء أجهزة الحقن المختلفة . 
الثانية : تتم بمساعدة أجهزة الحقن الخاصة ، وهي أجهزة خاصة تشبه المسدس يتم تثبيت الإبرة الدقيقة عليها ، و من الممكن معايرة هذه الأجهزة لإعطاء الحقن في الجلد إما بصورة منفردة كطلقة واحدة أو بصورة طلقات متكررة و بسرعات عالية ، و تتميز هذه التقنية بفوائد ملموسة في جعل العلاج أقل إيلاماً للمريض ، و أكثر سهولة و سرعة للطبيب المعالج ، مع إضافة عنصري الدقة و الثبات في توصيل الحقن المتتالية . 
• ما المواد المستخدمة في الميزوثيرابي ؟ 
أما فيما يتعلق بالمواد المستخدمة في الحقن ، فهي تشمل تشكيلة كبيرة من مواد و أدوية على شكل مستحضرات سائلة قابلة للحقن في طبقات الجلد بواسطة الإبر الدقيقة ، و من الممكن ذكر بعض المجموعات الكيميائية التي تنتمي إليها هذه المواد مثل : موسعات الاوعية الدموية ، مضادات الالتهاب غير الستيرويدية مخففات التوتر العضلي ، الانزيمات الحالة للبروتين ، المواد البيولوجية ( و تشمل الفيتامينات والمعادن و خلاصة النباتات ) ، و اللقاحات ، الهرمونات ، المواد التخديرية ، مضادات الهرمونات ، كما يمكن إضافة مادة الفوسفاتيديلكولين ، وهي عامل مضاد للأكسدة مشتق من مادة اللستين ( مادة دهنية في انسجة النبات ) و مادة الأيزوبروتيرينول و اللتان تستخدمان بصفة خاصة في معالجة السليوليت و تقليل دهون الجسم . 
و يعتمد اختيار هذه المواد البديلة على نوعية و هدف المعالجة ، سواء كان ذلك لعلاج حالات طبية معينة أو لتجميل الجلد ، و من ثم يقع عبء تحديد نوعية المواد المستخدمة على الطبيب المعالج ، وهنا تكمن أهمية ونوعية التدريب الذي تلقاه و خبرته العملية والشخصية ، كما تعتمد ايضاً على الموقع الجغرافي لمكان المعالجة فمثلاً في أمريكا الجنوبية و الشمالية يميل المعالجون الى استخدام أدوية ذات فعالية أقوى و بكميات أكبر من المعتاد مقارنة مع زملائهم في أوروبا الذين يبدون كثيراً من التحفظ على مثل هذا الأسلوب في المعالجة . 
• من يستخدم الميزوثيرابي ؟ 
من الممكن للأشخاص البالغين ممن يتجاوز عمرهم 18سنة ولا يتعدى 75 سنة ، و يتمتعون بصحة عامة جيدة الخضوع للمعالجة بواسطة الميزوثيرابي . 
• متى يجب الامتناع عن استخدام الميزوثيرابي؟ 
يجب تجنب العلاج التجميلي بالميزوثيرابي في الحالات التالية :
1. المرأة الحامل و الأم المرضعة .
2. الأشخاص المصابون بداء السكري المرتبط بالأنسولين .
3. الأشخاص الذين لديهم تاريخ شخصي بالإصابة بالسرطان .
4. الأشخاص الذين لديهم تاريخ مرضي بالإصابة بالجلطات الدموية أو الأمراض المرتبطة بالدم .
5. الأشخاص الذين يتناولون أدوية مسيلة للدم .
6. الأشخاص الذين يتناولون مجموعة من أدوية القلب .
7. الأشخاص الذين لديهم تاريخ مرضي بأمراض القلب .
8. الأشخاص الذين يعانون من السكتة الدماغية . 
• مضاعفات و محاذير المعالجة بالميزوثيرابي : 
هناك العديد من الآثار الجانبية المصاحبة او المترتبة على المعالجة بالميزثيرابي التي يجب التنويه عنها و التحذير من احتمال حدوثها : 
- الاحساس بالألم : و هذا أمر متوقع تماما ًبالرغم من استخدام إبر صغيرة و دقيقة مع زيادة سرعة و معدل الحقن في محاولة لتخفيف هذا الألم ، حيث إن عملية الاحساس بالألم عند الأشخاص تعتمد على عدة عوامل منها حدود الألم الشخصية و درجة حساسية المنطقة المعالجة و مواصفات الإبر و المواد المستخدمة .
- التورم و الانتفاخ : قد يحدث هذا في مواضع دخول الإبر في الجلد و حولها ، وقد يستمر يوماً او يومين على الأكثر ، وقد يكون مصحوباً بحكة خفيفة .
- الكدمات : و هذه عادة ما تتبع عملية الحقن بالإبر نتيجة جرح بعض الأوعية الدموية في المنطقة المعالجة ، و تظهر على شكل احمرار أو ازرقاق في الجلد ، و عندما تكون الاوعية المصابة كبيرة نسبياً قد يؤدي ذلك الى تكوين تجمع دموي تحت الجلد .
- التفاعلات التحسسية : و هذه قد تكون عاجلة و فورية أو تحدث في مرحلة متأخرة ، و عادة ما تنتج كردة فعل تحسسي لبعض المواد او الادوية المستخدمة في العلاج ، وقد تظهر على شكل طفح جلدي جزئي او عام .
- العدوى و الالتهابات الميكروبية : و هذه من أكثر المضاعفات المترتبة على العلاج ، وقد تعزى في كثير من الأحيان الى سوء إجراءات التعقيم المتبعه .
- الضمور : قد يتبع إلتئام التقرحات الناتجة في مواضع الحقن .
- تضرر الكبد : و هذا احتمال نادر الحدوث إلا في حالات استثنائية يتم فيها استخدام مواد ضارة جداً . 
ختاماً لا يزال الجدل قائماً حول الميزوثيرابي و استخدامه سواء علاجياً و تجميلياً برغم الاهتمام العلمي و الاعلامي في الاوساط الطبية و بين عامة الجمهور ، ولا شك أن هناك المزيد من الدراسات و التجارب العلمية المطلوبة لإزالة الغموض الذي يكتنف جوانب مختلفة للميزوثيرابي أهمها إثبات فعاليته و كفاءته و تحديد احتمالات ارتباطه بأي مخاطر صحية و ذلك بصورة غير قابلة للشك .  
د. حجاب سعود العجمي
رئيس قسم الامراض الجلدية والتناسلية بمستشفى الأميري – الكويت
مجلة كلينك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن السكري ؟    
مرض السكري ليس كحالة البرد أو الزكام أو اي مرض عرضي. السكري حالة دائمة. لذا يجب أن تتعلم كيف تحافظ على نفسك من أعراضه الحادة والمزمنة
حاول أن تعتبر السكري نوعاً من الإزعاج المستديم الذي يمكن معالجته بقليل من الرعاية والاهتمام اليومي . لن تستطيع التخلص منه بمجرد إهمالك له 
ما هو السكري
السكري حالة مرضية تتميز بارتفاع مفرط في مستوى السكر في الدم وظهور السكر في البول مع أعراض وعلامات أخرى مميزة. يخضع مستوى السكر في الدم إلى تحكم جيد من قبل الجسم حيث يبقى بين 4 الى 6 ملي مول. ويقوم هورمون الأنسولين (الذي تفرزه غدة البنكرياس) بالمحافضة على هذا المستوى . وفي حالة السكري فإن مقدار الانسولين الموجود في الجسم لا يكفي لحاجة الجسم وهذا يؤدي إلى ارتفاع مستوى سكر الدم الذي يسبب ظهور السكر في الدم 
أنواع السكري
يقسم ألي نوعين
الأول هو الذي يصيب الأطفال والمراهقين وبعض الرجال والنساء دون سن الأربعين . ولأن هناك عجز كامل في إفراز الانسولين، هنالك حاجة ماسة إلى العلاج بالأنسولين عن طريق الحقن
الثاني وهو النوع الذي يصيب الأشخاص بعد سن الأربعين. وفيه يوجد مقدار متبق من الانسولين في الجسم، ولكنه لا يكفي لحاجة الجسم أو أن الأنسولين لا يعمل بصورة صحيحة بسبب البدانة. قد يكفي التنظيم الغذائي وحده للمحا فظة على مستوى السكر في الدم وفي المدى الطبيعي ولكن الرياضة المنتظمة وإنقاص الوزن سوف يساعدك على تحقيق هذا. بالإضافة إلى التنظيم الغذائي، قد تحتاج الى العلاج بالأقراص، أو بعض الانسولين عن طريق الحقن 
أعراض السكري
العطش وجفاف الفم
كثرة الإدرار
نقص الوزن
الإجهاد والتعب
حكة أو التهاب في الأعضاء التناسلية
ضبابية أو (زغللة) النظر
قد لا تحدث كل هذه الأعراض معاً وقد تختلف فيما بينها في الشدة. ولكن كل هذه الاعراض تختفي بسرعة عند بدء العلاج 
العلاج
يعتمد علاج النوع الأول من السكري على الانسولين. أما النوع الثاني فيعتمد على التنظيم الغذائي أولاً ولكنه قد يحتاج الى استعمال الأدوية أو الانسولين
التنظيم الغذائي هو أهم عناصر علاج السكري. ولعل أهم جانب في التنظيم الغذائي هو إنقاص الوزن وتجنب البدانة. فإذا كنت بديناً فإنه من المهم جدا أن تنقص وزنك إلى الوزن المثالي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الادمان المصاحب؟    
التعريف : يطلق مفهوم الادمان المصاحب على الاضطرابات النفسية والسلوكية التي تظهر على افراد أسرة المدمن نتيجة تفاعلهم المباشر مع عضو مدمن فيها لمدة سنتين دون اللجوء إلى طلب مساعدة علاجية متخصصة . 
وجدير بالذكر أن مفهوم الإدمان المصاحب يمتد إلى كل من يتعامل معهم المدمن من خارج الأسرة ممن يقدمون له الحماية والتمكين من الأصدقاء وزملاء العمل المقربين وأحيانآ رؤساء العمل ، ويسمى هؤلاء ( المدمن المصاحب الثانوي ) . 
مظاهر و اعراض الادمان المصاحب : 
تشير الدراسات التي أجريت على أسر المدمنين إلى أن حياة تلك الأسر تتسم بوجود قدر من السمات التالية : 
- اضطراب نظام الحياة اليومي للأسرة ، بتأثير سلوكيات المدمن .
- وجود دفاعات قوية داخل الاسرة تتمثل في الإنكار والتبرير، الأمر الذي يجعل الأسرة ترى أن مشكلة المدمن تكمن في عوامل خارجية عنه ، مثل تأثير الأصدقاء ومتاعب العمل ، ومشكلاته مع زوجته ، وليس تعلقه وحبه للمخدر
- جهل الاسرة سلوكيات المدمن ، لأن الإدمان سلوك غير مفهوم للإنسان العادي ، وهو عمل مخادع يقلل الجوانب الطيبة في الإنسان
- محاولات أسرية للسيطرة على المريض ، وغالبآ لا تأتي تلك المحاولات بنتائج فعّالة ، وترى الأسرة أن المريض كاذب لأنه أخلف وعده لهم بالتوقف عن التعاطي مع أنهم قدموا له الكثير ، وتلك الحالة تسبب مشاعر الضيق والإحباط
- التمكين ، ويتمثل في حماية المدمن من نتائج سلوكه الادماني ، ويرجع ذلك في الغالب إلى إعتبارات عائلية تتعلق بمكانة الاسرة وسمعتها ، أو تقديم الأسرة مساعدات وإمكانيات مادية للمدمن بهدف إرضاءه وجعله يتوقف عن تعاطي المخدر ، بينما هو يستخدم تلك المساعدات والإمكانيات في تعاطيه ، فيصبح التمكين سلوكآ تدعيميآ
- تبدو الإتجاهات العدائية تجاه المدمن في بعض الأسر مع ما يصاحب ذلك من مشاعر الإحساس بالذنب ومشاعر ضعف صورة الذات
- وجود اضطرابات مزاجية وحالات من القلق والاكتئاب
- نمو المشاعر المتناقضة وتتمثل في الغضب والخجل والفشل والانسحاب من العلاقات الاجتماعية والعزلة عن الأقارب والجيران
- حذر وشك دائم في العلاقة مع المدمن
- سوء إستخدام لبعض المواد
- الاضطراب المعرفي ، وتشوش الذاكرة ، ويحدث لدى أفراد الأسرة من المدمنين المصاحبين فيما يتعلق بذكرياتهم المرتبطة بحوادث قام بها أفراد أسرتهم المدمنين
- وجود أعراض بدنية نفسية وامراض أخرى مثل القولون والصداع النصفي 
علاج الادمان المصاحب وأهميته 
يحتاج المدمن المصاحب إلى علاج في برنامج علاجي بأحد مجمعات الصحة النفسية لعلاج الإدمان ، ويتضمن البرنامج الأساليب العلاجية التالية : 
- العلاج النفسي الفردي
- جلسات العلاج الجمعي
- محاضرات تثقيفية تتضمن معلومات أساسية حول الادمان والتعافي للمدمن والاسرة مما يساعد على معالجة الجهل بطبيعة الإدمان كمرض ، والادمان المصاحب ، ويمكن الاستعانة بالوسائط التعليمية مثل الاقراص المدمجة والكتب والمطويات

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الملاريا Malaria ؟    
الملاريا هي مرض يتسبب عن اربعة انواع من الحيوانات الاولية ( وحيدة الخلية ) الطفيلية التي تتبع رتبة البوغيات تلك الانواع تسمى بلازموديا ، و تنتشر عن طريق لدغة بعوضة من نوع الانوفيليس ، تكون مصابة بالعدوى ، ولا يزال هذا المرض يشكل تهديداً خطيرا ً للحياة في المناطق الاستوائية ( او المدارية ) التي يعيش بها البعوض الحامل للعدوى ، و الذي غالباً ما يكون مقاوماً للمبيدات الحشرية . 
تعد الملاريا احد العوامل القاتلة الكبيرة على المستوى العالمي .
تحدث حوالي الف حالة سنوياً في الولايات المتحدة ، وهم بالاساس اشخاص عائدون اصلاً من مناطق او دول اخرى قد أصيبوا بالعدوى فيها . 
لدغة البعوضة الانثى من جنس الأنوفيليس تنقل الاطوار الطفيلية الدقيقة ( المجهرية ) التي يسمى كل منها الاسبوروزويت الى مجرى دم ضحيتها ، و تتحرك الأسبوروزيويتات مع تيار الدم لتصل الى الكبد حيث يدخل كل منها خلية كبدية ليتغذى داخلها الطفيلي و ينمو و يتكاثر بسرعة مكوناً أطواراً طفيلية جديدة يسمى كل منها الميروزويت الكبدي Hepatic Merozoite ، و الاطوار الناتجة تخرج من الخلايا الكبدية بأعداد كبيرة و بعضها تدخل خلايا كبدية جديدة لتتكاثر فيها ، و الكثير منها تغادر الكبد عائدة الى مجرى الدم ، حيث تغزو خلايا دم حمر لتتغذى – متطفلة – داخلها و تنمو و تتكاثر بسرعة مكونة اطواراً طفيلية اخرى يسمى كل منها الميروزويت الدموي Blood Merozoite . 
تحت ضغط هذه الميروزويتات تنفجر خلايا الدم الحمر لتخرج الميروزويتات و معها سمومها التي تحدث الاعراض المميزة للملاريا من ارتعاشات و حمى متكررة . 
هكذا فإن بعض الطفيليات تمكث في الكبد ، حيث تبقى كامنة لشهور قبل ان تتحرك متنقلة الى تيار الدم ، حيث تسبب تلك الاعراض الدورية للملاريا . 
ثمة سلالة او نوع خطير من طفيل الملاريا يسمى بلازموديوم فالسيبارم ( اي الشبيه بالمنجل ) وهو مسؤول عن اغلب الوفيات المتعلقة بالملاريا ، هذا و لا يوجد تحصين فعال ضد الملاريا .  
الاعراض : 
قد لا تعاني اية اعراض لمدة تصل الى شهر بعد لدغة البعوضة المُعدية او أطول من ذلك إذا ما كنت قد تناولت عقاقير مضادة للملاريا . عند ظهور الاعراض ، فإنك ستشعر بأعراض تشبه الانفلونزا – صداع و إعياء و ألم بطني و أوجاع عضلية – يتبعها حمى و قشعريرة متناوبة . 
تمر الحمى بثلاث مراحل : الارتعاش ثم ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة يصل الى 40.5م ثم عرق مصحوب بانخفاض في درجة الحرارة ، و تتكرر الدورة كلما حدث انفجار لخلايا الدم الحمر بفعل طفيل الملاريا . 
في المرضى المصابين ببلازموديوم فالسيبارم قد تبقى الحمى مستمرة ، و احياناً م تسد خلايا الدم المنفجرة أوعية دموية بالجسم فتمنع تلف بالكلى و المخ و الطحال . 
قد يصاب كل من الكبد و الكليتين بالفشل و يمكن ان تحدث الوفاة إذا لم يعط العلاج بسرعة .  
خيارات العلاج : 
إن ما يظهر عليك من اعراض مع سابق سفرك الى الخارج حديثاً يمكن ان يجعل طبيبك يقوم باختبار دمك للكشف عن الملاريا . 
يمكن رؤية الكائنات الدقيقة تحت المجهر وهي داخل بعض خلايا الدم الحمر . و مظهرها المميز يشير الى نوع الملاريا التي انت مصاب بها. 
تؤخذ الادوية إما عن طريق الفم و إما عن طريق الحقن الوريدي . 
قد تحتاج الى تناول توليفة من ادوية متعددة ، وقد تحتاج الحالة للعلاج من أية مضاعفات قد تحدث .  
فمثلاً ، التلف الكلوي قد يحتاج لغسل كلوي ، و الانيميا الشديدة قد تحتاج لنقل الدم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن مرض جنون البقر  Mad Cow Disease ؟    
إن مرض جنون البقر ( او مرض البقرة المجنونة ) الذي يعرف طبياً باسم اعتلال المخ إسفنجي الشكل البقري هو مرض خطير قاتل يصيب الجهاز العصبي المركزي في الماشية ، وهو يدمر اجزاء من المخ حتى يصير مليئاً بالفراغات كالإسفنج اوكالغربال . 
و الماشية المصابة تظهر عليها تغيرات في السلوك ، و حركات لا إرادية ( ارتجافات ) ، و نقص في التناسق العصبي الحركي ثم ينتهي المرض بالنفوق . 
هذه الحالة النادرة قد تم تشخيصها لأول مرة في الماشية في عام 1986م ، ولا يزال المرض محصوراً في الماشية التي استوردت من بريطانيا ، و مع ذلك ، قد يكون مرض جنون البقر قد انتقل من البقر الى البشر . 
يتسبب مرض جنون البقر عن العدوى بما يسمى البريون ، وهو نوع غير عادي من العوامل المعدية ، وقد اصيبت الماشية البريطانية اصلاً بالمرض بسبب إطعامها مواد ملوثة ناتجة عن خراف نافقة كان المزارعون قد قاموا بفرم لحومها الميتة و خلطها بعلف الماشية ! 
وبعض تلك الخراف كان قد اصيب من قبل بمرض مماثل من امراض البريونات يسمى مرض الحك و الفرك . 
في عام 1996م ، تبينت إصابة عشرة اشخاص في بريطانيا بصورة مختلفة من مرض كروتزفيلت – جاكوب (CJD ) Creutzfeldt- Jakob Disease .
وهو مرض قاتل يصيب الجهاز العصبي المركزي وهو يتسبب ايضاً عن نوع من البريون .
وهذا المرض يحدث حالة خبال تتزايد بسرعة، مع تشجنات عضلية و ارتعاشات و تصلب ، لا يوجد علاج معروف ، و المرض يكون في الغالب قاتلاً في غضون عام واحد . 
ثمة دلائل قوية تربط بين تلك الصورة المختلفة من مرض CJD في البشر و مرض جنون البقر في الماشية ، و ليس من الواضح ما اذا كانت الحالات ناتجة عن تناول لحوم او مخاخ الماشية ام لا . 
كما أن ثمة اشخاص عديدون مصابين بذلك المرض جاءوا اصلاً من مزارع بها ابقار مريضة بجنون البقر .
بينما كان غيرهم اشخاصاً صغاراً ممن لم يعملوا في مزارع من قبل ، و بالنسبة لعام 1999م ، يبدو ان كلاً من مرض جنون البقر و مرض كروتزفيلت – جاكوب يعتبران من الاحداث النادرة ، و يرجح انهما محصوران فقط في مكان واحد من العالم ، وقفي فترة قصيرة من الزمان .   
اخبار ذات صلة : 
كندا تكشف عن إصابة خامسة بجنون البقر ( تاريخ الخبر : 16/04/2006 ) 
أعلنت كندا أنها اكتشفت إصابة جديدة بجنون البقر في غرب البلاد, لكنها أكدت أن استهلاك اللحوم يبقى آمنا. 
وذكرت "وكالة تفتيش الأغذية" أن الحالة الجديدة عثر عليها في منطقة فرايزر فالي في ولاية بريتيش كولومبيا على المحيط الهادي, ويتعلق الأمر ببقرة حلوب عمرها ست سنوات.  
غير أن السلطات الصحية أشارت إلى أن لحوم الأبقار تبقى صالحة للاستهلاك, لأن الأنسجة المصابة تزال من الحيوانات عند ذبحها للاستعمال المحلي أو الخارجي. 
وتعتبر هذه هي الحالة الخامسة التي تسجل في كندا منذ 2003, وقد جاءت في وقت تنفس فيه المربون الصعداء بعد رفع الولايات المتحدة حظرا على بيع اللحوم الكندية على أراضيها. 
وأدى مرض جنون البقر في صورته البشرية المعروفة بكروتزفيلدت- جاكوب، إلى موت 150 شخصا, معظمهم في بريطانيا.  
نمط جيني آخر يعرض البشر لمخاطر جنون البقر ( تاريخ الخبر : 25/05/2006 ) 
كشفت دراسة بريطانية جديدة محدودة النطاق، أن نمطا جينيا بشريا جديدا يجعل الحاملين له أكثر عرضة لمخاطر الإصابة بمرض كروتزفيلت جاكوب المتغاير (vCJD)، وهو النسخة البشرية من مرض جنون البقر. 
وجنون البقر هو المرض الذي تفسد فيه أنسجة مخ البقرة وتتحلل وتصبح هشة كالإسفنج، وفيه تتحول الأبقار تدريجيا إلى الجنون فتصير أكثر هياجا، وأقل قدرة على الوقوف على أقدامها، وتتصرف بطريقة غريبة وغير متوقعة إلى أن تموت، بعد أن يكون مخ الحيوان قد دُمّر تماما. 
أجرى الدراسة الجديدة فريق بحث من جامعة إدنبره، ونشرت نتائجها بعدد الأسبوع الماضي من "المجلة الطبية البريطانية". ورغم أن البعض يخشى أن الاكتشاف الجديد قد يشعل مجددا المخاوف من انتشار وبائي واسع للمرض، يؤكد آخرون ضرورة الحذر لدى قراءة وتأويل هذه النتائج الجديدة. 
ومنذ أول اكتشاف لمرض كروتزفيلت جاكوب المتغاير في بريطانيا قبل عقد من السنوات، كانت هناك دائما دواع للقلق إزاء أقصى نطاق يمكن أن يبلغه الوباء في حال اندلاعه خارج السيطرة. لحسن الحظ، يبدو أن مستوى انتشار الوباء في الوقت الراهن يقارب الحد الأدنى من التوقعات المبكرة وهي 161 حالة محددة أو محتملة في بريطانيا. 
نمط "vv"
قام الباحثون بتحليل الحامض النووي (DNA) المأخوذ من عينتين لأنسجة تحتوي على بروتينات بريونية، وهي جزيئات بروتينية مسببة للعدوى وتعتبر مؤشرا على الإصابة بمرض كروتزفيلت جاكوب المتغاير، لتحديد النمط الجيني -التكوين الوراثي- للمريضين المأخوذ منهما الأنسجة. 
وحتى الآن، كانت كل الحالات الإكلينيكية لمرض كروتزفيلت جاكوب المتغاير قد حدثت لأشخاص ينتمون إلى نمط جيني واحد هو هوموزايغوس ميثيونين (MM). وكان يؤمل أن الشريحة السكانية المنتمية لهذا النمط الجيني هي وحدها المعرضة لمخاطر الإصابة بالمرض. 
لكن العينتين اللتين تناولهما الباحثون بالدراسة تنتميان إلى نمط جيني آخر هو هوموزايغوس فالين (VV)، مما يشير إلى أن الأفراد المنتمين إلى نمط "VV" الجيني هم أيضا عرضة لمخاطر عدوى مرض كروتزفيلت جاكوب المتغاير. 
ولذلك، يخشى الباحثون أن الأفراد الحاملين لهذا النمط الجيني معرضون لمخاطر الإصابة بهذه الحالة المرضية، ربما بعد فترات حضانة أطول للمرض، أي قبل ظهور أعراضه. وربما يلعب هؤلاء الأفراد دور حامل المرض الذي قد ينقله إلى الآخرين لدى التبرع بالدم أو العمليات الجراحية، بدون ظهور الأعراض عليه. 
استمرار المراقبة
ورغم تحذير الباحثين من المبالغة في تأويل المعطيات المستخلصة من حالتي إصابة فقط، فإنهم يخلصون إلى أن عدم اليقين بشأن هذه الاحتمالات يؤكد أكثر الحاجة إلى المراقبة المستمرة لمرض كروتزفيلت جاكوب المتغاير في بريطانيا. 
ويؤكد خبراء كنديون في افتتاحية أرفقتها المجلة بهذه الدراسة أهمية الحذر في تأويل نتائجها. فالدراسة تظهر وجود بروتينات بريونية في عينتين من الأنسجة، ولا تقدم دليلا إكلينيكيا على مرض كروتزفيلت جاكوب المتغاير لدى المريضين. كذلك، لم تقدم الدراسة دليلا يشير إلى أن أنسجة هذين الشخصين قد تنقل المرض إلى آخرين. 
ويضيف الخبراء أن مثل هذه الدراسات أساسية لاستمرار جهود السيطرة على نطاق انتشار الوباء وإلقاء الضوء على الحاجة الماسة إلى المراقبة المستمرة للمرض. كما تمثل تحديا لمسؤولي الصحة العامة المنوط بهم صياغة سياسات صحية تنطوي على مقارنات صعبة وعلى أساس أدلة غير يقينية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن صداع التوتر ، صداع المسكنات ،
الشقيقة ، الصداع العنقودي  ؟    
يعاني أغلب الناس من ألم في الرأس بين الحين والآخر ، ولكنه يختفي عادة بشكل تلقائي في غضون ساعات قليلة . لكن هذا الألم يمكن أن يستمر عند بعض الناس لفترة أطول مسببآ ضائقة كبيرة . وقد يتركز عند مؤخرة الرأس ، أو على الجبهة وخلف العينين .
وتتفاوت نوعية الألم بين الفاتر والمستمر والمفاجي والحاد . ومع ذلك فمن النادر أن يكون الم الرأس ( الصداع ) سببآ مهددآ للحياة . كما أن معظم اوجاع الرأس ليست خطيرة بطبيعتها . رغم أنه قد يكون من الصعب إيجاد تفسير و علاج لها . 
حيرة الأطباء : 
لا يمكن لأنسجة الدماغ أن تؤلم ، لأنها لا تحتوي على مستقبلات للألم ، وهذا ما يجعل الم الرأس أمرآ يبعث على الإستغراب !
إن 95% من حالات الصداع لا تنجم عن أي مرض ، كما أن هذه الاوجاع الأولية تتفاوت بشكل كبير . ولا يعلم الباحثون ما الذي يحدث على الصعيد الفيزيائي حين يصاب المرء بالصداع ، ولا يزال البحث جاريآ لإكتشاف السبب الفعلي 
نظرية جديدة في الصداع : 
يركز الباحثون على ممر العصب الثلاثي التوائم وعلى السيروتونين الكيميائي الموجود في الدماغ بإعتبارهما المسؤولين المحتملين عن أوجاع الصداع الحادة . وهم يرجحون بأن الألم ينتج عن خلل في توازن الكيميائيات في الدماغ . فخلال الصداع ، تنخفض مستويات السيروتونين في الدماغ . وبنتيجة لذلك ، تتحرك نبضة على طول العصب الثلاثي التوأئم إلى الأوعية الدموية في غلاف الدماغ ( السحايا ) . فترتخي الأوعية الدموية وتصاب بالإلتهاب والتورم . عند ذلك يتلقى الدماغ إشارة الألم وتكون النتيجة الصداع ! 
يتحدث الاطباء عن اربعة انواع مختلفة لاوجاع الرأس 
- صداع التوتر
- صداع المسكنات
- الصداع العنقودي ( الالم العصبي الشقيقي )
- الشقيقة ( الصداع النصفي ) 
قد يترافق الصداع مع مرض حمّوي مثل الانفلونزا وهو عرض شائع جدآ لحالات الزكام والتهابات الجيوب . كما أن الإستهلاك الزائد للكحول يمكن أن يؤدي إلى صداع في صباح اليوم التالي .
هنالك بعض الاسباب الاكثر خطورة للصداع ، لكنها لحسن الحظ نادرة . وهي تتضمن الاورام الدماغية ( الحميدة والخبيثة ) التي يمكنها أن تسبب الصداع الراجع ، والتهاب شرايين الدماغ التي تسبب ألمآ نابضآ مفاجئآ في أحد الصدغين أو كليهما . وتشمل الحالات الأخرى الخطيرة والنادرة المصاحبة للصداع التهاب السحايا ونزف العنكبوتية . 
التعرف إلى الصداع الخطير : 
سارع إلى طلب المشورة الطبية إن كنت تعاني من أي من الاعراض التالية :
- صداع حاد يتطور فجأة وبسرعة
- صداع يتفاقم رغم أخذ المسكنات
- تقيؤ بعد بدء هجمة الصداع
- خدر وضعف في الاطراف
- تشوش في الرؤية مع ألم في العينين 
نحن ننصحك بإستشارة الطبيب بأسرع ما يمكن إن كنت تعاني من أي من الأعراض الاضافية المذكورة أعلاه . 
صداع التوتر : 
وهو النوع الاكثر شيوعآ للصداع . ويمكن أن يكون مؤلمآ بإعتدال أو بشدة . ويعتقد الاطباء أن الألم ينتج عن تشنج في عضلات الفروة .
ويتم الاحساس به عادة على شكل شدّ في الجبهة ، غالبآ ما يمتد نحو الخلف إلى الرقبة ( يؤدي تدريجيآ إلى ألم أو تعقد أو ضغط في العنق أو الجبهة أو فروة الرأس )
يصاحب هذا الصداع شيء من الغثيان لكن بدون قيء في العادة .
يدوم الصداع ساعات قليلة لكنه قد يستمر في بعض الاحيان ، وهو يصيب الرجال والنساء على حد سواء . 
هنالك العديد من العوامل التي يمكن أن تحث على هذا الصداع، مثل الاجهاد ، الضجيج ، بعض انواع الدخان ، المشاكل المتعلقة بالنظر ، و الاكتئاب . 
غالبآ ما يكون صداع التوتر ناتجآ عن وضعية جلوس سيئة وعن التحديق لفترات طويلة في شاشة الكمبيوتر . 
يستجيب هذا الصداع بشكل جيد لتقنيات الاسترخاء و المسكنات التي لا تحتاج إلى وصفات طبية . وهو يتحسن غالبآ عن طريق ممارسة بعض التمارين الرياضية المعتدلة . كما أن تدليك فروة الرأس أمر مفيد غالبآ . 
إذا كنت تعاني من صداع متكرر ، يحتاج طبيبك إلى معرفة شدة اعراضه وتكرار ظهورها . لذا من المفيد غالبآ أن يأخذ علمآ بها . وفي بعض الحالات ، يمكن إجراء مسح مقطعي حوسبي CT scan من أجل معرفة السبب الكامن وراء الصداع المستمر أو المتكرر . 
تجنب محفزات الصداع : 
العوامل التالية تختلف بإختلاف الاشخاص 
- الكحول
- التدخين
- الضغط أو التعب
- اجهاد العين
- النشاط الجسدي أو الجنسي
- الاوضاع غير السليمة
- تغيير حالات النوم أو أوقات تناول الوجبات
- الموز ، الكافيين ، الاجبان المعتّقة ، الشوكولا ، الفاكهة الحمضية ، الطعام المخمّر أو المخلل أو المملح ، التوابل ، المواد المضافة على الاطعمة ( نيتريت الصوديوم في الهوت دوغ أو النقانق أو اللحم ، أو غلوتامات وحيد الصوديوم في الاطعمة المعالجة أو الصينية ) ، البيتزا ، الزبيب
- تغيير المناخ أو الارتفاع أو الوقت
- التغيرات الهرمونية التي تطرأ خلال الدورة الشهرية أو بعد سن اليأس ، إستعمال وسائل تحديد النسل الفموية ( حبوب منع الحمل ) ، أو الخضوع لعلاج بديل للهرمونات
- الاضواء القوية أو البرّاقة
- الروائح بما في ذلك العطور أو الازعاء أو الغاز الطبيعي
- الهواء الملوث أو الغرف المكتظة
- فرط الضجيج  
علاج صداع التوتر العرضي : 
جرّب أولآ التدليك أو الكمادات الساخنة أو الباردة أو الحمام الدافيء أو الراحة أو تقنيات الإسترخاء .
في حال لم تنجح هذه الوسائل في تخفيف الألم ، تناول جرعة منخفضة من الأسبرين ( بالنسبة للبالغين فقط ) أو الاسيتامينوفين أو الابوبرفين .
كذلك من شأن التمارين الرياضية المعتدلة أن تساعد على الشعور بالتحسن 
علاج الصداع المتكرر : 
- تجنب محفزات الصداع قدر الإمكان ، ويحتاج الكثيرون إلى تغيير أسلوب معيشتهم على سبيل المثال
- احصل على قسط وافي من النوم المريح والتمرين
- استعمل الاسبرين ( للبالغين فقط ) أو الاسيتامينوفين أو الابوبرفين لتسكين الألم
- ضع مذكرة بحالة الصداع التي تعاني منها وضمنها العوامل التالية :-
أ- الحدة . هل الألم شديد أم مزعج فقط ؟
ب- التكرر والمدة . متى يبدأ الصداع ؟ أهو يبدأ تدريجيآ أم يصيب الرأس بسرعة ؟ هلى يطرأ الألم في وقت معين من النهار ؟ هل يرافق الدورات الشهرية أو الفصلية ؟ كم يدوم ؟ ما الذي يوقفه ؟
ت – الاعراض المقترنة به . هل يمكنك أن تتوقع قدوم الالم ؟ هل تشعر بالغثيان أو الدوار ؟ هل يشوب نظرك ألوانآ برّاقة أو بقعآ بيضاء ؟ هل تشعر بشهوة تجاه اطعمة معينة قبل بدء الصداع ؟
ث- الوضع . هل يضرب الألم عادة جهة واحدة من الرأس ؟ عضلات العنق ؟ محيط العين ؟
ج – محفزات الصداع , هل يمكنك ربط صداعك بأي نوع من الطعام أو النشاط أو المناخ أو الوقت أو العوامل البيئية ؟
ح – التاريخ العائلي . هل يعاني أشخاص آخرون في العائلة من صداع مشابه ؟ 
صداع المسكنات : 
قد يبدو غريبآ ، لكن المسكنات قد تكون سببآ فعليآ للصداع . فقد دلّت الدراسات على أن الإستخدام المنتطم والطويل الأمد لمسكنات آلام الصداع يمكن أن يسبب ألمآ شبيهآ بصداع التوتر . 
يميل من يعاني من هذا النوع من الصداع إلى إستخدام أنواع أقوى من المسكنات ، لكن ذلك لن يؤدي إلى تفاقم الحالة . ويمكن تجنب هذا النوع من الصداع بالإمتناع عن تناول المسكنات إلا عند اللزوم . 
من ناحية ثانية ، إن كنت تعاني من صداع لا تزيله المسكنات البسيطة ينبغي عليك التشاور مع طبيبك للتحقق من السبب . 
الصداع العنقودي ( الألم العصبي الشقيقي ) : 
يسبب ألمآ ثابتآ ومزعجآ داخل العين وحولها ويطرأ بشكل متسلسل ويبدأ في الوقت نفسه من النهار أو الليل .
يسبب إماهة واحمرارآ في إحدى العينين وإحتقانآ في الأنف من الجهة نفسها .
يطرأ هذا الصداع أحيانآ بشكل منتظم ويرتبط بالضوء أو بالتغيرات الفصلية .
قد يساء تشخيصه على أنه عدوى في الجيوب أو مشكلة في الأسنان .
هذه الحالة الإستثنائية غير مفهومة تمامآ ، وفيها يستيقظ المعانون منها ، وغالبيتهم من الرجال في منتصف الليل على وقع ألم مبرح في إحدى العينين . وتدوم هذه الهجمة ما بين 15 إلى 30 دقيقة . ويتبع الصداع نمطآ معينآ بحيث يحدث مرة إلى أربع مرات كل يوم . 
يكون هذا الالم شديد المقاومة للمسكنات وللعقاقير المضادة للشقيقة ، برغم أن الليثيوم ، وهو عقار يستخدم أيضآ في علاج بعض الإضطرابات النفسية ، يمكن أن يساعد في منع حدوث النوبات وقد يوقف إستنشاق الأكسجين النوبة . ويمكن أن يفاقم التدخين وشرب الكحول من خطر حدوث الصداع العنقودي . 
الشقيقيه ( الصداع النصفي ) : 
يمكن لهذا الشكل الحاد من الصداع أن يكون مرهقآ للغاية . ويعاني الملايين من الأشخاص في مختلف أرجاء العالم من الشقيقة كل عام . 
تحدث النوبات الأولى للشقيقة قبل سن الثلاثين ، لكن الأطفال بعمر الثلاث سنوات قد يعانون أيضآ من هذه الحالة . ومن النادر أن يعاني المرء من أول نوبة للشقيقة بعد سن الأربعين ، وعادة يقل توترات النوبة وحدتها مع التقدم في السن . 
انواع الشقيقة : 
يصف الاطباء الشقيقة على أنها إما تقليدية أو شائعة : 
- في الشقيقة التقليدية ، يؤثر الصداع في جانب واحد من الرأس ، ويتلقى معظم الناس إنذارآ قبل بدء الصداع يتمثل عادة في أضواء لامعة أو نجوم أو خطوط متكسرة . وتكون حوالي 20 % من حالات الشقيقه من النوع التقليدي
- في الشقيقة الشائعة ، يتمثل العرض الوحيد غالبآ على شكل صداع على جانب واحد من الرأس 
يعاني عادة المصابون بالشقيقه أو ما يسمى بالصداع النصفي من أعراض أخرى ، مثل إضطراب الرؤية ، إضافة إلى الصداع .
ليس هنالك من سبب واضح للحالة ، لكن يرجح أن تكون ناجمة عن توسع بعض الأوعية الدموية في الدماغ . فقبيل ظهور الاعراض ، تضيق الشرايين الصغيرة في الدماغ ، ما يقلل من جريان الدم . ولأسباب غير واضحة تمامآ ، يبدأ الصداع وتتسع الشرايين الصغيرة مجددآ . 
الاسباب المحتملة : 
يبدو أن هنالك بعض الأسباب التي تسبب في حدوث نوبة الشقيقة عند بعض الأشخاص ، نذكر منها :
- التوتر ، الاجهاد
- بعض المواد الغذائية ، مثل الجبنة ، الشوكولاته والقهوة
- الخمر
- تفويت الوجبات
- حبوب منع الحمل
- الحيض
- الجماع 
وهنالك نسبة عالية من المصابين بالشقيقة لهم أقارب يعانون منها أيضآ . 
علامات و اعراض الشقيقة : 
مع تنامي الإحساس بالصداع ، قد تظهر أيضآ بعض الأعراض التالية : 
- القيء
- النفور من الضوء الساطع ( رهاب الضوء )
- سرعة الغضب 
قد يسبق الشقيقة تغير في البصر أو وخز مؤلم في إحدى جبهتي الوجه أو الجسم أو إشتهاء نوع معين من الطعام . 
بعد إنقضاء نوبة الشقيقة ، يشعر المصاب بالرغبة في النوم . ومن غير المعتاد أن تستمر نوبة الشقيقة لأكثر من 24 ساعة ، رغم أن بعض الاشخاص قد يعانون من نوبات راجعة بحيث يفصل بينها يوم أو نحو ذلك . 
خيارات علاج الشقيقة ( الصداع النصفي ) : 
تكمن الأدوية لمنع نوبات الشقيقة في تجنب أية عوامل تعجّل في حدوث النوبة .
قد يفيد تدوين الأطعمة التي تناولتها والعوامل الأخرى لكي تتمكن من تحديد السبب المحتمل للنوبة . وفي العديد من الحالات ، يكفي تغيير بسيط في النظام الغذائي لمنع معاودة النوبات 
عند بداية الإحساس بصداع الشقيقة ، يمكن للمسكنات أو العقاقير المضادة للشقيقة التي تؤثر على الأوعية الدموية في الدماغ أن تساعد في تخفيف الألم . وقد ينصحك الطبيب بتناول أدوية مضادة للقيء لإخماد الغثيان و/أو التقيء ، أو قد يصف لك بعض العقاقير التي تقي من النوبات كعلاج طويل الأمد . 
عناية ذاتية خاصة لداء الشقيقة : 
- إبدأ العلاج فورآ بألم الشقيقة . إذ تمثل هذه الطريقة الفرصة الأفضل لإيقاف الآلام في وقت مبكر .
- استعمل الاسبرين ( للبالغين فقط ) أو الاسيتامينوفين أو الابوبرفين بالجرعات المناسبة لتسكين الألم
- يتمكن البعض من إيقاف نوبة الشقيقة بالنوم في غرفة مظلمة أو بإستهلاك الكافيين من القهوة أو الكولا

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي  ؟    
ما هو التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي ؟ 
كثر الحديث في الآونة الاخيرة عن التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي و انتشر استعماله في المستشفيات و خاصة الكبيرة منها .
و ذلك لكونه اكثر أماناً و لا يعرض المرضى للمشكلات المتعلقة بالإشعاع كما هي الحال بالنسبة للتصوير الطبقي بالكمبيوتر ، وهو كذلك اكثر دقة و يمكن الاعتماد عليه لتشخيص الكثير من الحالات المرضية مثل مشكلات الغدة النخامية و العمود الفقري في منطقة الرقبة . 
يعتمد تصوير الرنين المغناطيسي على تصوير مناطق معينة داخل الجسم دون اللجوء الى الاشعة السينية و ذلك باستعمال مجال مغناطيسي كبير و موجات كهرومغناطيسية يتحكم بها حاسوب ضخم صنع خصيصاً لهذا الغرض .  
كيف يتم التصوير ؟ 
يطلب فني الاشعة من الشخص المطلوب إجراء صورة له ان يتمدد على طاولة التصوير هادئاً دون حركة و يمكن ان يثبته بأحزمة تمنع حركة المريض في حال تحرك الطاولة ، التي تنزلق بلطف تحت السقف الذي يصدر المجال المغناطيسي و الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية ، وبعد ذلك يعطي الفني المريض سماعات ليضعها في أذنيه للإستماع الى القرآن الكريم او شئ آخر للتخفيف من الانزعاج الناتج عن الاصوات العالية أثناء التصوير ، تتحرك طاولة التصوير ببطء أثناء إجراء الفحص ويمكن أن يقترب السقف من وجه الشخص الممدد على الطاولة جدا حسب المنطقة المطلوب فحصها ، وهي أكثر ما تكون قرباً عند فحص المخ و الغدة النخامية ، وتكون الاصوات المنبعثة من الجهاز عالية جدا وهي مشابهة لصوت الطرق على الحديد ، ويمكن التغلب على إزعاجها بالاستماع الى شئ معين في سماعتي الاذنين .  
الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها قبل و أثناء التصوير : 
• يحتاج الاطفال و الرضع للتخدير قبل إجراء الفحص لضمان عدم الحركة أثناء التصوير و كذلك لابد من إمتناعهم عن الاكل و الشرب قبل ذلك بحوالي اربع ساعات .
• بالنسبة للاطفال الكبار و البالغين ، ليس هناك حاجة للتخدير ، و يمكنهم الاكل و الشرب قبله بصورة طبيعية الا في حالة طلب الطبيب المعالج او الفني غير ذلك .
• يأخذ الطبيب التاريخ المرضي للمريض للتأكد من خلوه من المحذورات التي تمنع إجراء الفحص بالرنين المغناطيسي .
• يطلب الفني من المريض و المرافق عدم حمل الاشياء المعدنية مثل الاقلام و السماعات و النظارات و يطلب منهم كذلك تفريغ جيوبهم قبل دخول غرفة الفحص .
• يطلب الفني من المريض تغيير ملابسه و لبس ملابس معينة تعطى من المستشفى .
• يفضل عدم إجراء التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي بالنسبة للسيدة الحامل إلا في حالات خاصة يحددها الطبيب المعالج .
• عادة لا تسبب الحشوات السنية مشكلة للمريض أثناء الفحص ولكن لا بد من إخبار الفني المسؤول قبل إجراء تصوير الرنين المغناطيسي .
• يستغرق الفحص في الاحوال الاعتيادية حوالي 40-90 دقيقة .
• من المهم جدا عدم الحركة اثناء التصوير ، وإن كان لا بد منها ، فيمكن للمريض الضغط على الجرس الملحق بالجهاز و الذي يعطيه الفني للمريض قبل بدء التصوير و بذلك يعرف الفني أن هناك مشكلة فيوقف التصوير حتى انتهائها .  
الاحوال التي تمنع تصوير الرنين المغناطيسي : 
هناك بعض الاحوال التي لا يمكن بسببها إجراء الفحص بالرنين المغناطيسي وهذه الاحوال هي : 
• المرضى الذين لديهم منظم داخلي لضربات القلب .
• المرضى الذين لديهم سماعات داخلية في الاذن لا يمكنهم إزالتها قبل الفحص .
• وجود مشابك معدنية بعد العمليات الجراحية و خاصة في العين .

----------


## pal

مشكور أخي أبو عبد الله علي هذه المعلومات القيمه , وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مشكور أخي أبو عبد الله علي هذه المعلومات القيمه , وجزاك الله خيرا .

 *حياك الله أخي وبارك فيك .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن التعب  ؟     
بين الجهد العضلي و الجهد النفسي يسقط الانسان ...  
التعب تعريفه صعب و غامض ، فقد يكون ردة فعل جسدية سليمة و طبيعية لحاجة الجسم الى الراحة و الهدوء ، و قد يكون التعب إنذار خطر و مؤشر لبداية أنهيار جسدي او حالة مرضية . 
التعب الجيد : 
يحتاج كل عمل و نشاط إنساني الى تشغيل عضلات الجسم و تحريكها وفق نوع العمل و قوة النشاط . و المجهود الجسدي يحتاج كي يستطيع الانسان القيام به الى قوة . هذه القوة يوفرها استهلاك محروقات الجسد التي تستلزم استغلال اوكسجين الجسم وفق حدة العمل و المجهود العضلي الذي يبذل من أجل ذلك ، فإذا ما تخطى هذا العمل درجة معينة ( وهذه تختلف من شخص الى آخر حسب بنية الجسم ) يبدأ التعب بالظهور . وعلينا الا ننسى ان للعمل الفكري تأثيره المباشر على عضلات الجسد ، و تبعاً لهذه البديهيات فكل من يقوم بعمل لا يتوافق مع قدراته الجسدية سيضطر الى استنزاف كل امكانياته العضلية و احيانا يحاول تجاوزها فيصاب بإرهاق مستمر و تعب دائم ، ولا تتمكن الدورة الدموية بسبب الضعف العام بالجسد من خدمة العضلات العاملة بقوة وفق قدراتها و طاقاتها . هذا النوع من التعب اطلق عليه الاطباء " التعب الجيد " لأنه يأتي كدعوة من الجسم الى الراحة و الاسترخاء بعد العمل المضني لإعادة تكوين قواه .  
التعب السيء : 
اما التعب السيء ليس سوا الارهاق الجسدي الذي يتولد إما عن سبب مادي بحت او عن نشاط فكري او عن راحة طويلة احياناً . فيتطور هذا الارهاق ليصل الى درجة عالية يؤخذ فيها مظهراً مرضياً حاداً يستوجب تدخل الطبيب . و للإرهاق مظاهر كثيرة منها النوم السيء ، الانحطاط التام الفكري و الجسدي عند الاستيقاظ من النوم .  
و اذا كان التعب الجيد يعكس تشنجات جسدية فإن التعب السيء يقلب صاحبه رأساً على عقب فهو يقلب مزاجه و يوتر اعصابه و يثير طباعه و غرائزه ، و يصبح في حالة عصبية دقيقة يصعب معها حصر الآلام في نقطة معينة ، ويصبح كل شيء يؤلم و يثير . وقد يكون الارهاق ظاهرة تسبق بعض الامراض و تلعب دور المنذر لقدومها . 
إنذارات الإرهاق : 
قد يأتي الارهاق قبل الانفلونزا ، التهاب الرئتين ، التهاب الكبد ، الامراض القلبية ، و عوارض الاوردة الدموية التي تكون إجمالاً مصدر إرهاق شديد و للسرطان تعبه و إرهاقه . 
وبوجه عام ما من مرض إلا و يسبقه او يرافقه تعب شديد و إرهاق كبير . حتى الامراض النفسية لها تعبها القاتل . 
و اول ما يجب اللجوء اليه عند الاحساس بإرهاق تام ، هو القيام بالتحاليل المخبرية العامة و ذلك بغية التأكد ان نسب الكالسيوم ، البوتاسيوم ، و السكريات في الجسم هي درجة طبيعية ، إذ ان كل نقص فيها يسبب إرهاقاً شديداً ، و في حال سلبية هذه التحاليل يجب البحث عن الدوافع المرضية الفعلية . 
السكر و التعب : 
كل لتر من البلازما في جسد الانسان يحتاج الى غرام واحد من السكر يومياً . ولا يجوز ان تزيد هذه النسبة او تنقص ، و اثناء شرب السوائل السكرية ترتفع نسبة السكريات في الدم لمدة ثلاث ساعات تقريباً ثم تبدأ هذه النسبة بالانخفاض تدريجياً للعودة الى الوضع الطبيعي و هذا ما يسبب التعب خلال الفترة اللاحقة لتناول السكريات بكثرة . 
القهوة و التعب : 
يقال ان بين القهوة و التعب عداوة دائمة ، فما صحة هذا الوقت ؟
العكس هو الصحيح ، فعلاقة القهوة بالتعب قائمة و متينة و هي لا تقل ضرراً عن المشروبات الكحولية . و يعود ذلك الى ان استهلاك القهوة بكميات كبيرة قادرة على تخدير التعب و إحتواء حقيقة الإحساس به . ولكن في أول فرصة تسنح ، ينفجر التعب إرهاقاً حاداً قد يصل بصاحبه الى حافة الانهيار العصبي التام . إذ أن التعب مدخل للراحة و تعبير عن حاجة الجسم لها ، وكل تمويه لحقيقة الجسد سيظهر لاحقاً و بشكل عنيف . 
التعب و النوم : 
الجسم بحاجة الى النوم للقضاء على التعب ، ولكن قد لا يجلب النوم الراحة المنشودة فيفقد ضرورته و لذته . المعروف أن الانسان يعيش احلامه اما إذا تحولت هذه الاحلام الى وسيلة لإعادة تكوين و إستعراض خلافات النهار المؤلمة و الشاقة ، يكون الانسان هو من يحرق تلقائياً لذة النوم عنده و يحوّلها الى تعب شاق و ذلك بنقله اعمال اليوم الى داخل فراشه . فيصعب النوم و يصبح بحالة من الهياج العصبي و التوتر النفسي ، وكل علاج يجب ان يتوجه الى السبب الذي غالباً ما يكون إما خلافات عائلية او خلافات في مكان العمل او شخصية . فالتعب هنا يلعب دور الدليل على وجود مشاكل يومية و نفسية . الضجيج يسبب نوعاً من الإثارة العصبية المستمرة و بدرجة عالية ، و خاصة في المدن . 
العلاج : 
العقاقير المعالجة لا تعد و لا تحصى ، و الصيدليات غنية بها ، وهي على شكل مهدئات و مقويات و منشطات و مضادات للتعب والارهاق ، كالكالسيوم و البوتاسيوم و مئات غيرها ، ولكن بعضها تحمل سمّاً للجسم ، لذا لا يجوز اعتمادها دون استشارة الطبيب . فمثلاً ، نقص الكالسيوم في الدم يزول بالطعام العادي الذي يوفر النسبة الناقصة منه ، وفي الحالات المستعصية يلجأ البعض الى المخدر و الكحول ولهذا مفعول السكريات نفسه على التعب بل يولد تعباً قوياً جداً بعد زوال مفعوله . 
و لتدارك التعب و علاج الارهاق ، ثمة بعض النصائح التي قد تكون ضرورية و التي قد تخفف من وقوع التعب و الارهاق ولكنها لا تزيلهما :
• تناول وجبة الصباح و التركيز فيها على المواد المغذية المقوية للجسم ، مثل البيض ، الاجبان ، و الزبدة .
• تجنب ابتلاع الملينات لأنها تخفض نسبة الفيتامينات ( أ / د ) ، المغنيسيوم ، و الحوامض الامينية من الجسم مما يسبب التعب و الارهاق .
• إذا كنت تتبع حمية فاختر الغذاء المحتوي على بروتينات بكثرة مع قليل من الدهنيات و السكريات .
• تجنب كثرة استخدام القهوة و الامتناع عن الكحول .
• المحافظة على نشاط الجسم بالرياضة و المشي لأنهما يساعدان على تنقية الصدر و تعبئة الجسم بالهواء النقي .
• لا ترهق جسدك فوق طاقته العملية .
• من الافضل التحكم بالعمل اليومي بدلاً من تحكمه بنا .
• التخطيط العملي للنشاطات اليومية مع اعتماد فترات راحة بين فترة و اخرى فهي من ضروريات الحياة العصرية .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الآلام الصدرية - القلبية ، الم الصدر ، آلام في جهة القلب ؟    
الاوجاع القلبية والصدرية متعددة ومتنوعة بكل اسبابها وخصائصها . 
وهذه الآلام قلبية وغير قلبية ، ولكن المريض يعزو معظم آلام صدره ، وخاصة في جهته اليسرى ، الى قلبه ، علماً بأن ليس كل الآلام الصدرية قلبية . كما وأن آلام القلب يمكن ان تحدث في مكان آخر غير منطقة القلب . 
الآلام الصدرية تختلف من حيث طريقة ظهورها و أسبابها ، مكانها ، قوتها ، مدتها ، وما يؤثّر عليها ، فيزيد منها او على العكس يخفف من حدتها ومدتها . 
وهي غالباً ما تحدث في منطقة ما فوق الثدي الأيسر ، وفي مقدمة الصدر وراء عظم القص ، مع انتشارات متنوعة ومختلفة . 
لمعرفة طبيعة هذه الاوجاع : قلبية أم غير قلبية ، ليس من السهل علينا دائماً تحديد ذلك ، وقد يلزمنا في بعض الاحيان الوقت الطويل واللجوء الى العقار وبعض الوسائل الأخرى للتعرّف الى ماهيّة ونوعية بعضها وحصره وتحديده . 
إن الآلام القلبية يمكن ان تحصل في كل امراض القلب وآفاته ، وهي كثيرة ومتنوعة ، وأكثرها حدوثاً ما ينتج عن نقص تروية العضلة القلبية واحتشائها . 
الخوف الذي يسيطر على المريض من أية آلام صدرية هو نتيجة شكّه في أن تكون من هذا القبيل . 
في الواقع ان الذي يشكو من ألم " الخناق الصدري " أو " وجع الاحتشاء القلبي " قلّما يخطئ في تقديره وتخوّفه ، وذلك لقوته وطريقة حدوثه وامتداداته والشعور الذي ينتاب المريض أثناء النوبة المؤلمة بشكل خاص .    
أهم الآلام القلبية والصدرية :  
1. ألم الخناق الصدري :
يظهر غالباً على شكل ضغط او عصر في مقدمة الصدر خلف عظم الجؤجؤ ( القص ) او ككمّاشة تمسك الصدر من جانبيه ، او يكون بدرجة أخّف من ذلك كوزن ثقيل على مقدمته أيضاً او كالبلاطة او كحريق داخلي مؤلم . 
وجع الخناق ينتشر نحو الذراع الأيسر او الأيمن اوالأثنين معاً ، وكذلك نحو الفكين او الظهر . وكلما زادت مساحة انتشاره وتعددت ، كلما عبّر ذلك عن زيادة في قوته وحدّته ، وأكّد على وجوده وثباته . 
إنما الذي يميز هذا الالم ويحدده بشكل واضح وقاطع ، أنه يظهر أثناء الجهد الجسدي ، أثناء المشي السريع صعوداً مثلاً ، او ضد الريح وفي الاجواء الباردة او بعد وجبات الطعام . كما يمكن أن يظهر أيضاً نتيجةً لجهد نفسي شديد كالغضب والانفعالات النفسية والعاطفية . 
ويضطر الألم الخناقي صاحبه في كل الأحوال لتوقيف الجهد ، وإلاّ تطوّر وازداد بشكل مخيف . 
والتوقف عن الجهد ، يتبعه حتماً وبعد مدة وجيزة ارتياح ظاهر وزوال تدريجي ، حتى لا تكاد تمضي دقائق قليلة إلاّ ويعود المريض الى حالته الطبيعية كأن شيئاً لم يكن . 
كما ان من خصائص الخناق الصدري ايضاً ، وكدليل ثابت لا يخطئ ، انه يخفّ ويزول نهائياً بعد حوالي دقيقة أو دقيقتين من وضع " النيتروغليسيرين " تحت اللسان حتى تذوب . 
هذا هو الخناق الصدري الجهدي ، ولكن له اشكالاً أخرى عديدة ، سنستعرضها في اماكن أخرى من الكتاب .   
2. ألم احتشاء العضلة القلبية ( النوبة القلبية ) :
هو كما في الخناق الصدري ، ولكنه أشد حدة وأطول مدة ، ويختلف عنه أيضاً بأنه يحدث أكثر الأحيان أثناء الراحة التامة :
في أثناء النوم يستفيق المريض وقد أطبق صدره ، وضاق نفسه ، وانتابه شعور مخيف بدنو أجله ، وقد ترافقه حالة من الغثيان او القيء ، وقد يمتقع لون المريض ويتصبب منه العرق البارد وتبرد أطرافه بسبب الالم نفسه او بسبب مضاعفات قلبية أخرى .  
3. وجع إلتهاب التامور : 
التامور هو غلاف القلب الخارجي الواقي . 
والألم هنا يمكن أن يشبه في حالات كثيرة والى حد كبير ، الم احتشاء العضلة القلبية .
لكنه يختلف عنه بأنه يزداد مع السعال والبلع والشهيق . ويخفّ اثناء الجلوس مع الانحناء الى الامام . 
ولا يخفّ ولا يزول بتوقف عملية التنفس كما يحدث في التهاب الجنب وآلامه التي تتأثر من جهتها كثيراً بعملية التنفس والاحتكاكات التي تنتج عنها .   
4. آلام أخرى : 
كثيرة ومتنوعة نذكر منها :
الآلام المفصلية الأورابية ، " تناذر تريتز " ، حيث يثير الضغط بالأصابع على مكان التقاس الأوراب مع القص ، الألم الشديد ، كما يمكن يحدث ذلك في آلام الكتف التي تثيرها الحركة وتزيدها قوة وحدّة . 
ونذكر أوجاع " ام الدم المنسلخة " التي تبعث على الخوف لمشابهتها ألم الاحتشاء القلبي. 
التشخيص كذلك يلزمه انتباه كبير ، لما لذلك من اهميته على مجرى العلاج وخطورة على حياة المريض . 
ثم تأتي الآلام الناتجة عن ازدياد التوتر والتشنج في العضلات المخططة التي تحدث في مناسبات شتى ، ويمكن ان تثير المخاوف من ان تكون قلبية . 
وما يمكن ان يحدث من آلام للعضلات الملساء كما هو ممكن الحصول في الفتق الحجابي ، وفتوق المعدة واضطرابات الزاوية الطحالية للقولون او بلع الهواء وتكاثره في المعدة والأمعاء .  
هذه الآلام الصدرية القلبية جميعها ، باستثناء آلام تضيق الشرايين التاجية او انسدادها ، غالباً ما يكون مكانها قرب الثدي الأيسر او بعيداً عنه قليلاً تحت عظم الترقوة مثلاً . 
وهي أيضاً متعددة الامكنة ، متنقلة ومتغيرة ومختلفة من حيث قوتها ومدتها واسباب حدوثها ، ولو شئنا لصح القول إنها في الواقع مؤلمة أكثر منها آلام حقيقية : شكّ ، وخز ، حرقة .... 
المريض غالباً ما يشير اليها بإصبعه الذي ينقله من مكان الى آخر ، ولا يفعل ما يفعله المصاب بضيق الشرايين التاجية الذي يضع يده كلها على صدره يقبضه ويكمشه بأصابعه ، وعلامات الأضطراب بادية وجلية على وجهه وهو يحاول وصفها وتحديدها . 
واحياناً يحس المريض بأن هذه الاوجاع متواصلة وينتابه شعور بأنها ستدوم ، حتى انه يكاد يعيش تحت وطأتها في قلق دائم ، غير انها في الحقيقة ليست كما يبدو له ، وليس لها علاقة مباشرة بالجهد الحقيقي ، وانما علاقتها غالباً ما تكون بصدمة نفسية او اضطراب نفسي وربما كانت مرتبطة بتعب جسدي ايضاً ، كنا يتحدث المريض كثيراً عن اضطرابات اخرى مترافقه ، ولكنها لا تشبه الم الخناق الصدري من حيث القوة والمدة والخصائص .  
اعراض اخرى عند مرضى القلب   
1. التعب :
غالباً ما يشكو مريض القلب من تعب ينشأ في الغالب عن اضطراب الدورة الدموية وما يسببه ذلك من نقص في تروية عضلات الجسم عامة ، وعدم تخلص هذه العضلات من فضلاتها . 
هذا وإن تعب مرضى القلب مختلف الدرجات ، فهو قد يصل الى درجة عدم المقدرة على القيام بأي عمل مهما كان بسيطاً ، كما يمكن أن يظهر وكأنه ألم يلّم بكل الجسم حتى أثناء الراحة التامة . 
غير ان هناك ايضاً ، بين مرضى القلب ، من لا يشعر بأي تعب . 
وليس كل تعب يصيب مرضى القلب تكون اسبابه قلبية ، خاصة وان انواع الشعور بالتعب او الانحطاط كثيرة ، ولكن لها جميعها ما يميزها عن التعب القلبي الحقيقي الدائم الذي لا يتأثر كثيراً بالأحوال والظروف .  
2. الأرق :
للأرق أسباب كثيرة ومختلفة ، فقد يحدث بسبب نوبات السعال ، او بسب عدم انتظام في دقات القلب ( خوارج انقباض او تسرّع قلبي ) ، او بسبب آلام قلبية وضيق في النفس . 
كما يمكن ان يحصل – وهذا هو المهم – بسبب نقص في تروية الدماغ نتيجة لقصور قلبي هام ، إضافةّ الى الحالة التي يكون فيها مريض القلب المتقدم في السن ، والذي هو عرضة لعوارض قلبية اثناء الليل ، فينتابه شعور بالقلق عندما يخلد جميع من في البيت الى الراحة والنوم ، ويسيطر عليه الخوف من أي طارئ ، فلا يغمض له جفن .  
3. الضعف الجنسي :
يمكن ان يؤدي العمل الجنسي الى اضطرابات قلبية عندما تكون الاصابة هامة او متقدمة . 
فالمصاب بضيق الصمام الابهر يمكن ان يصاب بالغشيان ، والمصاب بالضغط الشرياني المرتفع قد يضيق نفسه ، كما يمكن ان ينتاب الألم المصابين بتضيق في الشرايين التاجية . 
وهذه الاضطرابات القلبية يمكن ان تقود – كردة فعل – الى ضعف جنسي ، ولكن ذلك غير وارد البتة في الحالات القلبية الخفيفة ، بل وحتى المتوسطة منها ، إذ غالباً ما يكون مردّ ذلك لأسباب نفسية فقط .  
4. العوارض الهضمية : 
أحياناً تؤخذ بعض أنواع الخناق الصدري ، على انها عسر هضم . كما ان بعض الآلام البطنية بانتشارها نحو الصدر والظهر قد تثير موجة من الاضطرابات والقلق والخوف من ان تكون قلبية. 
ثم إن آلاماً بطنية في الجهة اليمنى يمكن ان تحصل أثناء الجهد وحتى اثناء الراحة التامة ، بسب ازدياد حجم الكبد ، نتيجة قصور القلب الأيمن . فيكفي ان يضغط المريض على منطقة كبده حتى يثير هذا الوجع او يزيد من حدته . 
اما بعض الأعراض المعدية ، كضعف الشهية ، الدشاة والاحساس بثقل المعدة ، فيمكن ان تظهر في تصلب الشرايين الإكليلية وفي ارتفاع الضغط الدموي الشرياني وبعض التشوهات الخلقية . ولكن ذلك كله ، يمكن ان يحدث ايضاً في امراض وإصابات كثيرة غير قلبية ، لذلك يجب الحيطة في كل هذه الاحوال .  
5. تورم القدمين أو وذمة ( أوديما ) الأطراف السفلى :
عندما يقصّر القلب في ضخ الدم ، وتنقص تروية الكليتين ، تقّل مقدرتهما على تخليص الجسم من الماء والملح بشكل طبيعي . 
فتتكوّن الأوديما ( الوذمة ) في الأماكن السفلية من الجسم بادئ ذي بدء ، ثم يمتد ذلك التورم نحو الاعلى مع تطور الإصابة وتزايد القصور القلبي . 
لكن تراكم السوائل هذا ، يمكن ان يحدث إصابات في الكلى ايضاً ، وعند المصابين بقصور في جريان الدم في أوردة الساقين ( الدوالي ) ، وفي حالات اخرى . 
ومن خصائص اوديما القدمين في امراض القلب ، انها تكون متساوية ومتناسقة في كلتا الجهتين . 
في البداية لا تظهر الوذمة الى في آخر النهار ، ولكن عندما يتطور المرض وتسوء الحالة ، فإنها تصبح كاملة ودائمة . 
وعندما نضغط بإصبعنا عليها فإن ذلك يترك اثراً ( تجوّفاً ) لمدة ، كما تتكاثر السوائل صعوداً نحو القسم الاعلى من الجسم ، ويبقى للوضعية دائماً الاثر الكبير على تراكم هذه السوائل وتضخم الأوديما ، إذ هي تتجه دائماً وأكثر أحياناً نحو المناطق المنخفضة أثناء وضعية ما

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن تضخم البروستاتا Enlarged Prostate - BPH  ؟    
تقع غدة البروستاتا تحت المثانة مباشرة أمام المستقيم مباشرة وتحيط بالجزء العلوي من الاحليل . وفي رجل لديه غدة بروستاتا سليمة يتدفق البول بحرية من خلال الاحليل الذي يمر من خلال البروستاتا ، أما البروستاتا المتضخمة فقد تعوق تدفق البول من المثانة بسبب تضيق الاحليل . 
إن حالة تضخم البروستاتا Enlarged Prostate ، والتي تعرف أيضآ بـ التضخم البروستاتي الحميد أو فرط النمو العقيدي للبروستاتا هي حالة نمو غير سرطانية يمكن أن تعوق التبول .
وتكون البروستاتا صغيرة جدآ عند الولادة وتبقى صغيرة حتى مرحلة المراهقة ، وعند بلوغ الحلم ترتفع مستويات التستوستيرون وتبدأ البروستاتا في النمو ، ثم تنخفض مستويات التستوستيرون بنسبة حوالي 10% في كل عقد بعد سن الاربعين ، ولكن رغم انحفاض مستويات التستوستيرون ، فإن البروستاتا تستمر في النمو حتى سن الشيخوخة .
تضخم البروستاتا يكون نادرآ في الشباب فيحدث بنسبة تقل عن 10% من الرجال في سن الثلاثين ، ولكنه يصيب أكثر من نصف الرجال في سن الستين ، مع تزايد نسبة الانتشار بينهم حتى تصل إلى نسبة حوالي 90% في سن الخامسة والثمانين . 
الاعراض : 
حوالي نصف عدد الرجال الذين يعانون تضخم البروستاتا لا تظهر عليهم أية أعراض ، وفي الاشخاص الاخرين تضغط البروستاتا المتضخمة على الاحليل ( الذي يصل إليه البول من المثانة ) ، وهو ما يشبه قدمآ تضغط على خرطوم الحديقة .
وإعاقة تدفق البول تدفع المثانة إلى أن تعمل بقوة أكبر حتى تدفع البول من خلال الإحليل ، وبمرور الوقت يمكن أن يصير الضغط على الاحليل شديدآ بدرجة تجعلك غير قادر على تفريغ المثانة تمامآ ، حتى لوقمت بالحزق لزيادة هذا الضغط . نتيجة لهذا ، فقد تشعر كأن عليك أن تتبول بشكل ملح ، ولكنك يجب أن تحزق لتفعل هذا . وقد تحصل على تيار ضعيف من البول ، أو قد يكون تيار البول متقطعآ – يتوقف ثم يعود – أو قد تنزل منك بعض قطرات من البول بعد التبول ، وتشعر كأنك لم تفرغ مثانتك بالكامل .
وفضلآ عن هذا ، فقد تشعر بالحاجة إلى التبول بشكل متكرر ، وقد تضطر إلى القيام كثيرآ من فراشك ليلآ لتفعل هذا ، وبعض الرجال يشعر أيضآ بسلس البول ، وهو نزول قطرات بشكل لا إرادي . 
بعض الادوية يمكن أيضآ أن تجعل الأعراض أشد سوءآ . على سبيل المثال ، مدرات البول التي تزيد كمية البول ، وغالبآ ما تزيد الاعراض تدهورآ .
بعض الأدوية يمكن أن تسبب مشكلات عن طريق تقليل قدرة المثانة على الانقباض ، وهي أساسآ أدوية لها تاثيرات مضادة للاسيتل كولين .
وأخيرآ فإن مزيلات الاحتقان مثل السودوافدرين يمكن أن تزيد صعوبة تفريغ المثانة في الرجال الذين يعانون تضخم البروستاتا . 
البروستاتا المتخضمة تحتاج إلى معالجة طبية إذا كان الانسداد يمنع المثانة البولية من التفريغ التام ، فإنه يمكن أن تكون معرضآ لحالات عدوى المجاري البولية المتكررة والخطيرة ، كما يزيد خطر حدوث حصى المثانة ، وكلما تضخمت البروستاتا تعرضت الاوعية الدموية في الاحليل للانفجار مسببة نزول الدم في البول . 
وإذا لم يتم علاج انسداد مجرى البول لفترة طويلة ، فإن المثانة يمكن أن تصبح منتفخة لدرجة عدم إمكانية تفريغ البول من الكليتين . وفي أكثر الحالات شدية فإن هذا يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الفشل الكلوي . ومع ذلك ، فهذه المضاعفة الخطيرة ليست شائعة .  
تخفيف اعراض تضخم البروستاتا : 
- تجنب شرب الكحوليات مطلقآ
- تجنب شرب السوائل عمومآ خصوصآ المشروبات المحتوية على الكافيين في المساء ، فشرب السوائل ينشط انتاج البول ، مما يزيد احتمال الاضطرار إلى الذهاب ليلآ إلى الحمام بشكل متكرر
- قلل التوتر ، فالرجال العصبيون المتوترون يتبولون بشكل أكثر تكرارآ
- اطلب من طبيبك أن يقيم أية ادوية اخرى تتناولها ( لمعرفة ما إذا كانت تسهم في ، أو تزيد حدة الاعراض التي تعانيها ) وتشمل مدرات البول ، و مضادات الاكتئاب غير متجانسة التركيب الحلقي ، و مضادات التقلص ، و المهدئات .
- لا تفوت عليك أية فرصة للذهاب إلى الحمام كلما أمكن ، فكلما زاد عدد مرات تبولك ، فل الضغط داخل مثانتك ، وإن استغراقك وقتآ كافيآ لتفريغ مثانتك تمامآ سوف يقلل بالتالي عدد مرات ذهابك إلى المرحاض  
اكاذيب وحقائق عن تضخم البروستاتا : 
الاكذوبة : إن الاسراف أو الاقلال من النشاط الجنسي يسبب ظهور اعراض تضخم البروستاتا أو يزيدها سوءآ
الحقيقة : لا دليل على أن العادات الجنسية تؤثر على نشوء أو مسار حالة تضخم البروستاتا ولا سرطان البروستاتا 
الاكذوبة : تدليك البروستاتا يفيد في علاج تضخم البروستاتا
الحقيقة : عند اجراء الفحص المستقيمي بالاصبع ، قد يقوم الطبيب بتدليك البروستاتا للحصول على افرازات لارسالها إلى المعمل لفحصها . وهكذا يجرى التدليك للحصول على عينات لاغراض تشخيصية ، ولكن ليس لها تأثير على العلاج .  
الطب البديل : تضخم البروستاتا : 
إن ثمار شجرة البلميط المنشاري Saw Palmetto Tree واسمها العلمي Serenoa Repens ذات تاريخ طويل من الاستعمال الشعبي لعلاج اضطرابات الجهاز التناسلي الذكري ، بما فيها تضخم البروستاتا . ورغم أن كثيرآ من الدراسات الاوروبية قد اظهرت تحسنآ في الاعراض ، فإن هذه الدراسات بصفة عامة لم ترق إلى المستويات العلمية السائدة . ويحتاج الامر إلى المزيد من الدراسات لتقييم الامان والفاعلية . 
ثمة مصادر عشبية أخرى تشمل سرنيلتون Cernilton (وهي خلاصة لحبوب اللقاح مستخرجة من نباتات تنبت في السويد ) ، و البرقوق الافريقي Pygeum Africanum ، و عشبة راديكس اورتيكي Radix Urticae 
ورغم أن البعض قد اجريت عليه دراسات اكلينيكة نشطة ، إلا أن النتائج غير مؤكدة . 
وعليك أن تضع في عين الاعتبار أن الاعشاب رغم أنها من الطبيعة ، إلا أن هذا لا يعني بالضرورة أنها مأمونة . فالاعشاب مثل أي دواء يمكن أن تسبب آثارآ جانبية ، بل يمكن أن تكون خطرة ، إذا استعملت بغير اشراف الطبيب  
خيارات العلاج : 
سوف يطلع الطبيب على تاريخك الطبي ، ويسألك عن تدفق البول لديك ، ومدة إستمرار أعراضك المرضية ، وسيجري أيضآ فحصآ باصبعه للمستقيم ، ويحتمل أن يجري اختبار الانتيجين المتخصص للبروستاتا . 
ويعتمد العلاج على اعراضك المريضة ، وعلى القرارات التي تتخذها أنت وطبيبك معآ ، وتشمل الاختيارات المتاحة : الانتظار المترقب والادوية والسوائل الجراحية المختلفة .
وفي بعض الحالات يمكن تجربة العلاجات التجريبية مثل جراحة الليزر والعلاج العشبي ، وكلها لها فوائدها ومضارها المحتملة وليس أي منها ينفع لكل شخص . 
الانتظار المترقب :
Watchful Waiting 
إذا لم تكن أعراضك تسبب لك الضيق بصفة خاصة ، فقد لا ينصح طبيبك بشيء أكثر من مراقبة حالتك ، فالانتظار المترقب يمكن أن يمثل استراتيجية فعالة للرجال الذين لديهم حالات تضخم بالبروستاتا طفيفة أو متوسطة ، وتظهر الدراسات أنه في حالة عدم العلاج فإن حالات حوالي 40% من الرجال اللذين لديهم بروستاتا متضخمة قليلآ تتحسن ، و 45% لا يحدث لهم أي تغير في الاعراض ، و 15% تسوء اعراضهم . 
الادوية : 
بصفة عامة تكون قابلية حدوث آثار ضارة خطيرة أقل عند استعمال الادوية مما لو أجريت الجراحة ، مما يجعل كثيرآ من الرجال يختارون العلاج الدوائي كعلاج أولي .
وثمة عقاران هما فيناستيريد Finasteride ( وهو عقار يعمل على جعل البروستاتا تنكمش بخفض مستويات الهرمون الذكري في الغدة ) و معوقات ألفا ( وهي أدوية ترخي عضلات البروستاتا وعنق المثانة ) ويمكنهما أن تزيلا الاعراض البولية للبروستاتا المتضخمة .
أما الفيناستيريد فيمكن بالفعل أن يحقق إنكماشآ للبروستاتا ، ولكنه يعمل ببطء ، وغالبآ ما يستغرق 3 – 6 شهور حتى تتحسن الاعراض ، وحوالي 4% من الرجال يصابون بالعجز الجنسي كأثر جانبي .
كما أنه قد يقلل متسويات الانتيجين المتخصص للبروستاتا ، مما يؤثر على دقة اختبار الانتيجين المتخصص للبروستاتا .
وقد يكون الفيناستيريد أكثر فائدة من معوقات الفا في علاج الرجال الذين يعانون تضخمآ شديدآ في البروستاتا ( وليس في الحالات العادية ) . 
معوقات الفا – مثل دوكسازوسين و تامسولوزين و تيرازوسين – كلها تحقق تفريجآ جزئيآ للأعراض البولية في 70% من الرجال ، ويحدث هذا في خلال أيام إلى أسابيع معدودة .
وتشمل الآثار الجانبية الدوار و الاجهاد و الانخفاض الشديد في ضغط الدم .
وتشير الدراسات إلى أن معوقات الفا أكثر فاعلية بالتأكيد من الفيناستيريد . 
الجراحة : 
ثمة عدد من الجراحات المختلفة يمكن أن تفيد في علاج تضخم البروستاتا وهي : 
الاستئصال الجزئي للبروستاتا عبر الاحليل :
Transurethral resection of the prostate – TURP 
وهو أكثر الاجراءات الجراحية شيوعآ ، وفيه يتم إدخال أداة تسمى منظار الاستئصال الجزئي من خلال الاحليل في القضيب ، ويمكن معاينة المنطقة المتضخمة من البروستاتا التي تضيق الاحليل من خلال منظار الاستئصال الجزئي .
وهذه الاداة تحتوي على العروة أو الحلقة الكهربائية التي يمكن أن يستخدمها الجراح ليحرق بها نسيج البروستاتا زائد النمو .
ويعطى مخدر عام أو مخدر شوكي لهذه العملية التي تستغرق 90 دقيقة ، ويحتاج الامر إلى البقاء في المستشفى ، وعملية الاستئصال الجزئي للبروستات عبر الأحليل عادة ما تحقق تفريجآ للاعراض أكثر من الادوية .
والاثر الجانبي الرئيسي لعملية الاستئصال الجزئي للبروستاتا عبر الاحليل هو القذف الارتجاعي إذ يتدفق السائل المنوي في اتجاه عكسي مندفعآ إلى المثانة أكثر مما يتدفق في الاتجاه الطبيعي إلى القضيب .
ورغم أن هذا غير ضار بالصحة إلا أنه يسبب العقم ، وثمة آثار جانبية طويلة الأمد ، وإن لم تكن كثيرة الحدوث ، وتشمل العجز الجنسي والسلس البولي بالاضافة إلى مشكلات قصيرة الأمد مثل النزيف ، والعدوى ، ومضاعفات ترتبط بالتخدير . 
شق البروستاتا عبر الاحليل :
Transurethral incision of the prostate – TUIP 
وهذه العملية تحدث إتلافآ للانسجة أقل مما تحدثه عملية الاستئصال الجزئي للبروستاتا عبر الاحليل ، وفي عملية شق البروستاتا عبر الاحليل يجرى عدد قليل فقط من الشقوق أو القطوع الجراحية في البروستاتا مما يعمل على تفريج الضغط ويسمح للإحليل بالتفتح .
ولا ضرورة للمبيت بالمستشفى طوال الليل ، ومعدل حدوث المضاعفات منخفض
عملية شق البروستاتا عبر الاحليل يمكن إستخدامها فقط عندما تكون البروستاتا متضخمة لأقل درجة ( أي تزن 30 غرام فأقل ) . 
وفيه تستخدم طاقة المايكروويف أو الموجة الدقيقة أو القصيرة جدآ لتسخين البروستاتا وتدمير الانسجة الزائدة عن الحاجة .
وفي عملية العلاج الحراري بالمايكروويف عبر الاحليل يتم ادخال مجس مايكروويف دقيق داخل الاحليل عن طريق قسطرة ويقوم الحاسب الآلي بمراقبة درجة حرارة النسيج، وحيث تعطى طاقة تكفي بالكاد لتسخين البروستاتا إلى درجة حرارة 50 درجة مئوية .
وعملية العلاج الحراري بالمايكروويف عبر الاحليل تستغرق حوالي ساعة ولا تحتاج إلى مبيت بالمستشفى أو تخدير عام .
و عملية العلاج الحراري بالمايكروويف عبر الاحليل أقل تكلفة من عملية الاستئصال الجزئي للبروستاتا عبر الاحليل ولها مضاعفات أقل ، وحوالي 60 – 70 % من الرجال يستجيبون لها بشكل جيد ، ولكن ما يصل إلى نصفهم يحتاجون علاجآ إضافيآ في غضون اربع سنوات .
والرجال الذين ركبت لهم منظمات للقلب أو زرعت اجهزة مضادة للاختلاج العضلي للقلب أو مفاصل وركية صناعية لا يجوز علاجهم بطريقة العلاج الحراري بالمايكروويف عبر الاحليل لأن الموجات الدقيقة يمكن أن تسبب خللآ وظيفيآ لمنظمات القلب ويمكن أن تسخن الاجزاء المعدنية والبلاستيكية في مفصل الورك الصناعي .
وقد تمت الموافقة على استعمال هذه الطريقة في أواخر التسعينات ، ولا تزال هناك حاجة للمزيد من الوقت والخبرة لتقييم دورها في علاج تضخم البروستاتا . 
علاجات أخرى : 
إن حرق نسيج البروستاتا الزائد باستخدام الليزر يعد أقل إضرارآ بنسيج البروستاتا من الاداة الكهربائية المستخدمة في طريقة الاستئصال الجزئي للبروستاتا عبر الاحليل .
وهناك أمل أن يثبت أن جراحة الليزر مساوية في فاعليتها بطريقة الاستئصال الجزئي للبروستات عبر الاحليل في تفريج الانسداد البولي ، مع التسبب في آثار جانبية أقل ، ولكن لا يوجد دليل كافي من الدراسات طويلة الامد لتحديد ما إذا كان سيتم إدارك هذا الأمل . 
استئصال البروستاتا باستخدام الليزر وبتوجيه من الموجات فوق الصوتية عبر الاحليل
Transurethral Ultrasound – Guided Laser – Induced Prostatecomy TULIP 
إسم هذه الطريقة طويل حقآ ويثير الريبة في النفس ، ولكن العملية ببساطة شديدة تتم فيها أولآ معاينة نسيج البروستاتا الزائد النمو بجهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية ، ثم يتم استئصال نسيج البروستاتا الزائد باستخدام حزمة اشعة الليزر القوية . 
استئصال البروستاتا بمساعدة الليزر وتحت البصر :
Visualised Laser – Assisted Prostatectomy VLAP 
ويستخدم في هذه الطريقة المنظار الداخلي بدلآ من جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية ، لرؤية النسيج زائد النمو .
وتقوم حزمة شعاع الليزر بازالة النسيج الزائد تمامآ كما يحدث في طريقة استصال البروستاتا باستخدام الليزر وبتوجيه من الموجات فوق الصوتية عبر الاحليل ، ونظرآ لأن النسيج يكون تحت النظر مباشرة ، فإن طريقة استئصال البروستاتا بمساعدة الليزر وتحت البصر عادة ما يمكن اجراؤها بسرعة أكبر بعض الشيء مما يحدث في طريقة استئصال البروستاتا باستخدام اللليزر وبتوجيه من الموجات فوق الصوتية عبر الاحليل ، فغالبآ ما لا تستغرق أكثر من 20 دقيقة . 
التوسيع بالبالون :
Balloon Dilatation 
عبارة عن تعديل لطريقة الاصلاح الوعائي ، وفيها يتم ادخال قسطرة ومعها بالون فارغ من خلال القضيب الى الجزء المتضيق من الاحليل ، ولدى وصولها إلى هذا الجزء ، يتم نفخ البالون ( بمحلول ملحي في العادة ) وهذا النفخ يعمل على تمديد وتوسيع قطر الاحليل ويضغط على نسيج البروستاتا .
وثمة تساؤلات تحوم حول فاعلية تلك الطريقة على المدى البعيد ، وكثير من الرجال يشعرون بتفريج للاعراض البولية فور اجراء هذه العملية ، ولكن تلك الاعراض لا تلبث في الغالب أن تعود ولو بعد سنوات قليلة . 
دعامات احليل البروستاتا :
Prostatic Urethral Stents 
هي اسطوانات شبكية تشبه الزنبرك يتم إدخالها إلى الجزء المتضيق من الاحليل ( عن طريق احليل القضيب ) ، حيث تترك داخل هذا الجزء لتوسيع قناة الاحليل وتتيح تبولآ أسهل

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن تضخم البروستاتا Enlarged Prostate - BPH  ؟     شرح آخر مختصر 
تعرف أيضآ بـ : 
- التضخم البروستاتي الحميد benign prostatic hypertrophy
- فرط النمو العقيدي 
تتضخم غدة البروستات بشكل طبيعي مع التقدم في السن ، ويصبح هذا الأمر أكثر وضوحآ في سن الخمسين ومافوق ، لكنه يمكن أن يحدث أيضآ نتيجة لعدوى بكيترية ، ويسمي الاطباء هذه الحالة ضحامة البروستات الحميدة Prostatism ، أما حدوث الاعراض أو عدم حدوثها فيتوقف على درجة التضخم ، فعندما تتضخم الغدة تقوم بالضغط على الاحليل وتمنع تفريغ البول من المثانة بشكل واف ، ولهذا تمثل الرغبة المستمرة بالتبول أحد الأعراض الرئيسية لتضخم غدة البروستات ، ويمكن أن يساعد تجنب تناول انواع معينة من السوائل في ضبط الاعراض .  
العلامات و الاعراض : 
تشمل الأعراض النموذجية لهذه الحالة : 
- الحاجة المتكررة للتبول
- الاحساس بأن المثانة لم تفرغ تمامآ بعد التبول
- الاضطرار ليلآ للنهوض من الفراش للتبول
- ضعف جريان البول
- إذا لم تعالج الحالة ، فإن البول سيتجمع في المثانة ويسبب عدوى في الجهاز البولي 
ينتج التهاب غدة البروستات بشكل عام من عدوى جرثومية وهو يتسبب بحدوث ألم عند مرور البول ، والشعور بحاجة متكررة للتبول ( الأمر الذي يسبب اضطراب النوم لحاجة المريض للإستيقاظ مرارآ خلال الليل ) ، وبـ ألم عند القذف و ظهور دم في السائل المنوي و وجع في اسفل القضيب و في الخصيتين ، و حمى و تعب عام ، وفي بعض الاحيان تصاب غدة البروساتا بالالتهاب اثناء نوبات العدوى وتكون عرضة لتغير سرطاني عند الرجل في أواسط العمر والمتقدمين في السن ، وتشبه اعراض سرطان البروستات الاعراض التي يعاني منها الشخص المصاب بـ تضخم غدة البروستاتا لكن مع وجود الم في الظهر و الورك أيضآ .  
التشخيص : 
يبني الطبيب تشخيصه بناء على السيرة الطبية للمريض وعلى الفحص البدني ، وهو يستطيع جسّ غدة البروستاتا وتقدير حجمها بواسطة إدخال إصبعه في المستقيم ، كما يمكن إجراء صورة فوق صوتية لتحديد درجة ضعف تفريغ المثانة . 
مراقبة استهلال السوائل : 
قد لا تؤثر الاعراض الخفيفة لتضخم غدة البروستات بشكل كبير في نمط الحياة ، ومن الممكن التحكم بهذه الأعراض عن طريق عدم شرب الكثير من السوائل في المساء وتجنب السوائل التي تحثّ التبول كالمشروبات التي تحتوي على الكافيين والكحول . 
المعالجة بالعقاقير : 
ينبغي معالجة الحالة المرضية عندما تبدأ بالتأثير على نوعية الحياة عند المريض ، ومن الممكن ضبط الحالة والسيطرة عليها بواسطة بعض الادوية مثل محصرات – الفا ( التي تسهل مرور البول ) و مضادات الاندروجين ( التي تعمل على تقليص غدة البروستات مع الوقت ) و المضادات الحيوية الفموية ( لمعالجة العدوى ) .  
التدبير الجراحي : 
إذا إزدادت الأعراض سوءآ بشكل مطرد وفشلت العقاقير في ضبط الحالة والسيطرة عليها
يمكن اللجوء إلى عدد من الخيارات الجراحية التي تشمل : 
- الاستئصال الجزئي للبروستات عبر الإحليل Transurethral resection of the prostate: 
وهو الإجراء الأكثر شيوعآ ، حيث يُمرر أثناء العملية تلسكوب عبر الاحليل حتى يبلغ غدة البروستات ، بعد ذلك يُدخل سلك محمّى ويستخدم لقطع بعض النسيج البروستاتي .
وقد يحتاج إلى تكرار هذه الإجراء لأن العملية تزيل فقط جزءآ من غدة البروستات ، وقد يصاب عدد من الرجال بالعجز الجنسي بعد هذه العملية . 
- الاستئصال الكامل للبروستات : 
إذا كانت البروستات متضخمة لدرجة كبيرة ، فقد تستئصل بأكملها ، وقد تؤدي هذه العملية إلى العقم والعجز الجنسي . 
- جراحة الليزر Laser surgery : 
تستخدم هذه التقنية ليزر عالي الطاقة منخفض الاختراق للانسجة ، ويتم تحت التدخير العام ويخرج المريض بعد ليلة واحدة ويعود إلى البيت ومعه القسطرة البولية ، ويمكنه العودة إلى العمل بعد اسبوع ومممارسة النشاط الجنسي بعد ثلاثة أسابيع ، وقد يعاني المريض من تبول مؤلم وقذف عكسي كآثار جانبية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن العيش مع السرطان أو الموت بالسرطان ؟    
إن اليوم الذي يتم فيه تشخيص السرطان لدى المريض يشكّل حدثآ خطيرآ في حياته، إذ يأخذ المريض بالنظر إلى كل شيء في ما بعد ضمن سياق التشخيص والعلاج، والواقع أن تلك هي ردة الفعل طبيعية . 
وثمة عدة أنواع من السرطان، ونحن نكتشف بإستمرار طرقآ جديدة لكشف الحالة وعلاجها، ومؤخرآ، إرتفعت معدلات الحياة لبعض انواع السرطان بشكل كبير. نتيجة لذلك، يمكننا اليوم التحدث عن " العيش مع السرطان " عوضآ عن " الموت بالسرطان " أو التحول إلى " ضحية للسرطان ". 
الإستجابة لتشخيص السرطان :- 
كما هو الأمر عند المرور بأي أزمة أو مصاعب في الحياة، على المصاب إتباع خطط صحية وفعالة للتعامل مع حالته. وفيما يلي بعض المقترحات :- 
1. احصل على وقائع : حاول الحصول على أكبر قدر من المعلومات الأساسية والمفيدة. فكّر باصطحاب أحد الأصدقاء أو أحد أفراد العائلة إلى الزيارات الطبية. ودوّن أسئلتك ومخاوفك قبل الذهاب. إذ تساعدك هذه المقاربة على تنظيم أفكارك والمشاركة في أخذ القرار. ولكن تذكّر بأن الأجوية هي عبارة عن ظنون أو إحصائيات طبية. والواقع أن كل حالة تختلف عن الأخرى. وغالبآ ما تشتمل الأسئلة على ما يلي:
- هل حالتي قابلة للعلاج ؟
- ما هي خيارات العلاج المتوفرة ؟
- ماذا عليّ أن أتوقع خلال العلاج ؟
- هل سيكون علاجي مؤلمآ ؟
- متى يجب عليّ الإتصال بالطبيب ؟
- ما الذي عليّ القيام به لمنع السرطان من أن يعاود الظهور ؟
- ما هي عوامل خطر إصابة أفراد عائلتي ( خاصة الأطفال ) ؟ 
2. ضع خطة خاصة بك لمكافحة المرض : كما أن علاج السرطان فرديّ، كذلك هو الأمر بالنسبة إلى خطة المكافحة التي يجب عليك إتباعها. إليك فيما يلي بعض الأفكار :
- تعلّم تقنيات الاسترخاء
- شاطر العائلة أو الأصحاب أو مرشدك الصحي مشاعرك بكل صراحة
- ضع مفكّرة لمساعدتك على تنظيم أفكارك
- عند مواجهة أي قرار صعب، ضع الحسنات والسيئات لكل قرار
- جد مصدر قوّة في إيمانك
- خصص وقتآ تبقى فيه وحدك
- واصل العمل ونشاطات التسلية 
3. أبق التواصل مفتوحآ: بينك وبين أحبائك والمرشد الصحي وآخرين. فقد تشعر بالإنعزال إن حاول المحيطون بك إخفاء الأخبار المزعجة عنك. ولكن لو شعرت أنت والآخرون بحرية في التعبير عن انفعالاتكم، فقد تستمدون القوة من بعضكم 
4. صورتك الذاتية مهمة : فالبرغم من أن البعض قد لا يلاحظون التغيرات الجسدية التي تطرأ عليك، أنت ستلاحظ. والواقع أن بعض شركات التأمين غالبآ ما تساعد في دفع تكاليف الشعر المستعار ووجبات الأسنان وأجهزة التكيّف 
5. من شأن أسلوب المعيشي أن يحسن مستوى الطاقة: ويساعد على نمو الخلايا السليمة. ويشتمل ذلك على الحصول على قسط واف من الراحة وعلى تغذية سليمة إضافة إلى ممارسة الرياضة والنشاطات المسلية 
6. اسمح للأصدقاء وأفراد العائلة بمساعدتك: فغالبآ ما يمكنهم القيام عنك ببعض المهام كقيادة السيارة أو تحضير الوجبات أو المساعدة في الأعمال المنزلية. تعلم بالتالي تقبّل المساعدة. فقبول مساعدة الأشخاص الذين يهتمون لأمرك يمنحهم دورآ في الأوقات العصيبة 
7. راجع أهدافك وألوياتك : فكّر بما هو مهم فعلآ في حياتك. خفف من النشاطات غير الضرورية، وانفتح أكثر على الذين يحبونك وشاطرهم أفكارك ومشاعرك. فالسرطان يؤثر على جميع علاقاتك غير أن التواصل يساعدك على تخفيف الانفعال والخوف الذي يسببه المرض عادة 
8. حاول الحفاظ على أسلوب عيش طبيعي: عش كل يوم بيومه. إذ من الأسهل إتباع هذه الاستراتيجية في الاوقات العصيبة. فعندما يكون المستقبل غير واضح المعالم، يصبح التنظيم والتخطيط له مربكآ فجأة 
9. حافظ على موقف إيجابي: احتفل بكل يوم يمر. فإن مررت بيوم عصيب دعه يمضي وإنتقل بإيجابية إلى اليوم التالي. لا تدع السرطان يتحكم بحياتك 
10. كافح المعتقدات الخاطئة: لا يزال كثير من المعتقدات القديمة المقترنة بالسرطان موجودآ, فقد يتساءل الاصدقاء إن كان السرطان معديآ، بينما يشكّ زملاؤك في مقدرتك على القيام بوظائفك. طمئن الآخرين بأن الابحاث أظهرت أن المصابين بالسرطان يعادلون باقي العاملين قي قدرتهم الانتاجية، ولا يتغيبون أكثر منهم. وذكّر الأصدقاء أنه حتى ولو شكّل السرطان جزءآ مخيفآ من حياتك، ليس عليهم الخوف من التواجد بقربك 
11. ابحث عن خيارات خاصة بالتأمين: فإن كنت موظفآ، قد تعجز عن تغيير وظيفتك خوفآ من عدم كونك مؤهلآ لدى مؤسسة التأمين الجديدة. وفي حال كنت متقاعدآ، قد تجد صعوبة في الحصول على تأمين إضافي. تأكد أيضآ ما إذا كانت دولتك تؤمن تأمينآ صحيّآ للأشخاص الذين يصعب تأمينهم. وإبحث لدى مجموعات التأمين وذلك عبر المنظمات المهنية أو الأخوية أو السياسية 
التعذية : 
ما من دليل مؤكد على أن تجنب أنواع معينة من الأطعمة أو فرط تناول غيرها يساعد على علاج السرطان. غير أن التغذية السليمة هامة للعيش مع المرض. والواقع أن من شأن السرطان أن يخقق من شهية المصاب ويغيّر طعم بعض المأكولات، كما أنه قد يعيق إمتصاص الجسم للمغذيات الموجودة في الأطعمة. وتبيّن الدراسات أنه يمكن للتغذية الجيدة أن :- 
- تزيد من فرص تحمّل العلاج بنجاح
- تحسّن من شعور المريض بالراحة
- تحسّن عمل النسيج والجهاز المناعي
- تؤمن حاجة الجسد للسعرات الحرارية والبروتينات من أجل إعادة بناء الأنسجة المُتلفة 
ومن شأن عقار يدعى أسيتات الماجيسترول (المتوافر على شكل أقراص أو سائل)، إن هو أُخذ عدة مرات في اليوم، أن يساعد على الحفاظ على الوزن أو زيادته
- إن كان طعم اللحوم يزعجك، فإن الأجبان الخفيفة الطعم واللبن تمثل مصدرآ بديلآ للبروتين. جرب تناول سندويش من زبدة الفول السوداني أو فاكهة مدهون بزبدة الفول السوداني. كذلك فإن بعض الخضار كالفاصوليا واللوبيا تشكل مصادر جيدة للبروتين خاصة عند مزجها ببعض الحبوب كالرز أو الذرة أو الخبز
- ضمن الأطعمة التي تتناولها أكبر قدر ممكن من السعرات الحرارية. سخّن الخبز وادهنه بالزبدة أو المارغرين أو المربّى أو العسل. ورش على الأطعمة البندق المجروش
- من الممكن احتمال الاطباق المبهّرة قليلآ كمشتقات الحليب والبيض والدجاج والسمك والمعكرونة
- إن كنت تجد صعوبة في تناول كمية ملائمة من الطعام في وجبة واحدة، تناول كميات قليلة في وجبات أكثر عددآ
- إن كانت رائحة الطعام تشعرك بالغيثان، استعمل المايكروويف أو اختر أطعمة سريعة الاعداد أو يمكن تسخينها تحت حرارة معتدلة
- من شأن السوائل المغذية أن تزيد من مخزون البروتين والسعرات الحرارية. ومن هذه السوائل حساء الكريما أو الحليب أو الكاكاو أو الحليب المخضوض أو الشعير أو المشروبات الغازية الجاهزة. ويمكن للطبيب الفيزيائي أو خبير التغذية أن يساعد على تحديد ما إذا كنت بحاجة إلى مكمل غذائي 
ماذا عن الألم ؟ 
يمثل الألم مصدر خوف كبير للمصابين بالسرطان، مع أنه ما من داع لذلك. فأكثر من نصف المصابين بالمرض لا يشعرون بألم يذكر, لا بل إن المصابين بالسرطان يعانون من ألم أقل من مرض التهاب المفاصل أو ذوي الاضطرابات العصبية. ويمكن السيطرة على الألم في جميع الاحتمالات تقريبآ. وتشمل عقاقير تسكين الالم على ما يلي:
- عقاقير غير مخدّرة: يعتبر الاسبرين عالي الفعالية، يعادل مفعوله أقوى المسكنات. كذلك فإن الاسيتامينوفين ومضادات الالتهاب غير المحتوية على الستيرويد فعالة أيضآ وقد يكتفي المريض بجرعات يومية أقل من الأسبرين. كما تشكّل مضادات الإحباط مسكنات جيدة
- مخدّرات ( المورفين و الكودين )، تستعمل في حالات الألم الحاد، ويمكن أخذها عبر الفم (على شكل أقراص أو سائل) أو عبر الحقن أو مضخة يتحكم بها المريض أو لويحة جلدية بطيئة الافراز
- مهدئات تزيد من راحة المريض عند استعمالها مع ادوية الألم 
أما تدابير تسكين الألم غير المرتكزة على العقاقير فتتضمن العلاج بالأسعة لتقليص الورم وتخفيف الالام، الحقن أو الجراحة لسدّ المسالك العصبية التي تحمل إشارات الالم إلى الدماغ، التغذية المرتدّة البيولوجية، التعديل المسلكي، التنويم الايجائي، التنفس وتمارين الاسترخاء، التدليك، الحفز العصبي كهربائيآ عبر الجلد أو الكمادات الحارة أو الباردة 
العناية الذاتية : 
- لا تنظر حتى يصبح الألم حادآ كي تأخذ الدواء، بل تناوله حسب مواعيد محددة
- لا تخف من الادمان. فإن تم تناول المخدرات بشكبل سليم، يكون خطر الإدمان عليها ضئيلآ جدآ، إضاقة إلى ذلك، إن كان المريض بحاجة لتناول المخدرات لفترة طويلة من أجل تسكين الالام الحادة، فإن الراحة التي تؤمنها هي غالبآ أهم من أي إمكانية للإدمان
- ضع خطة للتعامل مع الانفعالات كالقلق والاحباط ، فمن شأنها أن تزيد الشعور بالألم سوءآ  
السرطان لدى الاطفال ( سرطانات الطفولة ): 
إن حالات السرطان غير شائعة بين الاطفال، ولكن عندما تحدث، يواجه الاهل قضايا ومشاكل من نوع خاص. والواقع أن الباحثين قد قطعوا أشواط بعيدة في مجال علاج الحالات السرطانية بين الأطفال. واليوم فإن أكثر من 70% من الأطفال المصابين بالسرطان يظلون على قيد الحياة 
العناية الذاتية : 
إن كان طفلك مصابآ بالسرطان، من الأهمية بمكان : 
- اختيار الشخص الذي سيعالجه بعناية. إبحث عن مركز طبي على أحدث وسائل علاج سرطانات الطفولة، ويؤمن دعمآ عاطفيآ للعائلة
- حاول الحفاظ على أسلوب معيشة طبيعي قدر الامكان. فالإبقاء على البرامج والقواعد والتوقعات السابقة كما هي سيساعد الطفل على المقاومة ويزرع في رأسه فكرة مستقبل طويل
- تحدّث إلى مدرّسي الطفل لمناقشة توقعات سلوكية وأكادمية
- ابذل ما في وسعك للتعامل مع امكانية الوفاة بطريقة صادقة ومستقيمة. فالأطفال يحتاجون أن يقال لهم كلّ ما يمكنهم فهمه. والواقع أنه ما من طريقة واحدة " مباشرة " لإخبار الطفل عن الموت. لذا يجب تشجيعه على السؤال وإعطائه أجوبة مبسّطة. ومن الممكن أن تمنعه مخاوفه من طرح الأسئلة، لذا إبدأ بسؤاله حول كيفية شعوره. ولا يجب أبدآ الكذب عليه أو قطع وعود لن تتمكن من الوفاء بها أو الخوف من قول " لا أعلم "
- شجّعه على النشاطات التي تخفف من قلقه (كالرسم) وتساعده على التعبير عن مشاعره (كالتمثيل أو اللعب بالدمى)
- لا تتجاهل حاجات اطفالك. فمن شأن الأشقاء أن يعطوا دعمآ كبيرآ للأخ أو الاخت المريضين، غير أنهم يجب أن يعلموا بأن مكانتهم الخاصة في العائلة محفوظة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن المراهقة Adolescence ما لها وما عليها ؟    
المراهقة هي مرحلة تستحوذ على اهتمام كثير من الناس ، فهي تهم المراهقين أنفسهم ليفهموا انفسهم وتهم الآباء والمعلمين ليعرفوا كيفية التعامل معهم . 
وهي مرحلة تغير كلي وشامل وليست أزمة نمو ، وهي تنقل المرء من فترة الطفولة إلى مرحلة الشباب والنضج ، وتشمل تغيرات كبيرة وسريعة في كافة مجالات النمو البدني و الجنسي و العقلي و العاطفي و الاجتماعي 
يعبر بعض المراهقين هذ المرحلة بهدوء ويستطيعون التكيف مع التغيرت الداخلية ومتطلبات الاسرة والمجتمع ، لكن البعض الآخر يمر بأزمات داخلية و صراعات مع المجتمع 
تمر هذه المرحلة في المجتمعات الريفية بهدوء بينما لا يكون الأمر كذلك في المجتمعات المتحضرة ماديآ 
تمتد المراهقة عادة ما بين 12 – 20 سنة على تفاوت بين الافراد وعلى تفاوت بين الجنسي حيث تسبق الفتاة الفتى قليل    
تعريفات : 
المراهق : من راهق : تدرج نحو النضج
راهق الغلام فهو مراهق أي قارب الاحتلام
كلمة رهق تعني السفه و الخفة و العجلة و ركوب الخطر 
النمو البدني : 
يتميز بكونه سريعآ وغير متناسق ، فيزداد الطول و الوزن بشكل ملحوظ ( يزداد حجم العضلات في الذكور وتتزداد الطبقة الدهنية في الاناث ) 
البلوغ :
ويكتمل فيه النمو الجسدي و الجنسي 
السمات الجنسية الأولية : 
- زيادة حجم الاعضاء التناسلية
- بدء الدورة الشهرية للفتاة
- الاحتلام 
السمات الجنسية الثانوية : 
- خشونة الصوت
- ظهور الشعر
- زيادة حجم النهدين 
زيادة افراز الهرمونات : 
- زيادة نشاط الغدة النخامية : تفرز الغدد التناسلية وغيرها
- زيادة نشاط الغدة الدرقية : زيادة النشاط الجسدي
- زيادة نشاط الغدد الجنسية :
أ‌- هرمون اندروجين : نمو العضلات و العظام
ب‌- هرمون استروجين : شكل العظام و طبقة الدهون
- زيادة نشاط الغدة الدرقية : حب الشباب 
عدم تناسق النمو : 
- تطول الاطراف قبل بقية الجسم ويكون نمو العظام أسرع من نمو العضلات مما يؤدي إلى اختلال التوازن الحركي
- تنمو الرئتان ويزداد حجمهما أكثر من القلب فينخفض نبض القلب رغم الحاجة لزيادة استهلاك الجسم للاكسجين مما يؤدي إلى الشعور بالاجهاد والتعب لأقل مجهود جسدي
- يزداد حجم الانف قبل بقية اجزاء الوجه مؤديآ للشعور للحرج 
الصحة العامة : 
يعتبر المراهقون أكثر الفئات العمرية صحة ولكنهم الاكثر عرضة للاخطار : 
- الحوادث (معظمهم بين سن 16 – 35 سنة )
- الغذاء غير المتوازن
- النحافة المرضية
- المتابعة الطبية الضعيفة
- اساءة استخدام العقاقير
- محاولات انتحارية
- انقاص الوزن
- المنشطات
- المخدرات 
الآثار النفسية للمتغيرات البدنية : 
يعاني المراهقون من : الحرج و الحساسية و العزلة الاجتماعية بسبب عوامل متعددة منها : 
- ظهور بثور الشباب التي تتناثر على الوجه
- عدم التناسق في الاجزاء المختلفة للجسم
- الاختلال الحركي وتعذر الاتزان في المشي و الجري و حمل الاشياء و العمل اليدوي
- التغيرات الاخرى في نظام الجسم الداخلي مثل انخفاض نبض القلب ، و التغير في استهلاك الجسم للأكجسين مع الشعور بالاجهاد والرغبة في الراحة
- يضاف إلى ذلك حساسية المراهق و المراهقة للنقد 
النمو العقلي : 
يزداد النمو العقلي و الذكاء في الطفولة المتأخرة ، أما في المراهقة فتظهر القدرات الخاصة . 
- تزداد القدرة على الانتباه وبالتالي يستطيع المراهق حل المشكلات المعقدة أو الطويلة
- يتعدى الادارك الأشياء الحسية إلى المعنوية ، و الاحتمالات المستقبلية ( آثار الحروب )
- يكون التذكر في الطفولة آليآ أمّا في هذه المرحلة فيقوم التذكر مع الربط و الفهم
- يزداد التخيل و تزداد معه احلام اليقظة للتخلص من الاحباطات اليومية أو التخطيط للمستقبل
- يكون التفكير في فترة الطفولة ماديآ محدودآ بينما يكون لدى المراهق مجردآ معنويآ واسعآ ، ومثال ذلك : كلمة الحرية يغني للطفل حريته في اللعب متى ما شاء ، ولكنها لدى المراهق تتعدى ذلك إلى حرية المتعقدات و المباديء و السلوك . مثال آخر ، كلمة العدل تعني للطفل تقسيم الحلوى بعدل ولكنها تتجاوز ذلك لدى المراهق للعدالة الاجتماعية و السياسية و الاقليات وغير ذلك
- يصبح التفكير لدى المراهق منهجيآ قائمآ على الاحتمالات والفرضيات و التفسير العلمي و الربط المنطقي للأفكار ، وفي نهاية المراهقة تزداد الحكمة وحسن تقدير الأمور بناء على الخبرات السابقة وليست المنهجية ، وتزداد المرونة فيبدآ بتقبل أفكار الآخرين ، وإن لم يوافق عليها
- النزعة للمثالية و الانتقاد في كل شيء مما يدفعه للجدل و المحاججة
- الاستقلالية الفكرية والفعلية مما يفعله لمعارضة الكبار في كل شيء أو اعتناق مباديء دينية و سياسية قد تكون خاطئة 
مظاهر البحث عن الإستقلالية : 
- التمحور حول الذات و الشعور بالغربة وشعوره بعدم تقبل أهله له
- اضطراب الهوية : الاعجاب
- الشكوى من التدخل
- معارضة المدرسة
- الخلاف مع الوالدين
- التأثر بالأصدقاء
- التذبذب في التدين : قد يلتزم دينيآ ثم لا يلبث أن ينحرف ، وقد يقبل على الدعوات الدينية الجديدة لكن المعيار هو التربية الدينية في الطفولة و سلوك الأسرة
- اعتناق أفكار ساسية معارضة
- النمو الإجتماعي و الإنفعالي 
العلاقات الاجتماعية أثناء المراهقه : 
إن محاولات المراهقين الإنفصال جسديآ و عاطفيآ عن آبائهم و إرتباطاهم الوثيق بأصدقائهم ليس بالأمر السهل بل إنه مصدر للضغط النفسي و التوتر 
العلاقة مع الاباء : 
صراعات على كافة المستويات وخاصة في بداية المراهقة
فالآباء يقللون من تأثيرهم على أولادهم ، والأولاد يشتكون من شدة سيطرة الآباء 
مراحل الإنفصل الانفصال النفسي عن الوالدين : 
- يرى المراهق نفسه مختلفآ عن والديه ، ولا يراهما حكيمين مثاليين كما كان سابقآ فيبدأ برفض كل ما يقدمونه حتى لو رآه معقولآ
- يبدأ بممارسة ما يرى أنه يعلمه ويعارض كثيرآ (معاناة الوالدين ) ( بداية المراهقة )
- يشعر بالافتقار النفسي إلى والديه فيبدأ يتقبل بعض آرائهم ويعارض أخرى ( معاناة المراهقين ) ( منتصف المراهقة )
- تتشكل الهوية الشخصية ويعرف ما يريد فيصبح متوازنآ ( توافق بين الطرفين ) ( نهاية المراهقة ) 
العلاقة مع الاصدقاء : 
لا يعط الأصدقاء نصائح ، وهم يسهلون الأمور على المراهق ويدعمونه اجتماعيآ و عاطفيآ ، ويشاركونه مشاعره الداخلية ، وأحلامه وأفكاره وهذا مما يدفع المراهق للولاء لهم والسير على خطاهم وإن كان غير مقتنع
- صداقات البنات أقوى وأصدق وأقل عددآ من صداقات البنين
- يرفض المراهق أي تدخل من الوالدين في إختيار الأصدقاء ، ولذا كثيرآ ما يخطيء في الاختيار ، لكن مع الوقت يكون أكثر تدقيقآ وأكثر صوبآ في ذلك 
النمو العاطفي ( الإنفعالي ) : 
تكون الانفعالات متقلبة و متطرفة و حادة و قوية ، ويرجع ذلك إلى : 
- التغيرات الجسدية السريعة
- عوامل بيئية إذ ينظر لنفسه رجلآ ويُنظر إليه طفلآ 
مظاهر النمو الإنفعالي : 
- التذبذب في المشاعر و السلوكيات و التوجهات
- الاندفاعية وركوب الخطر
- سرعة الغضب و الانفعال و عدم ضبط العواطف وبذاءة اللسان
- تعجل المراهقة : وذلك بفعل بعض الأمور مثل :
أ‌- تضخيم الصوت
ب‌- الشارب
ت‌- اللحية
ث‌- لبس الاحذية ذات الكعب العالي
ج‌- المبالغة في الزينة
- الرغبة في تأكيد الذات : وذلك بالأمور التالية :
أ‌- لبس ملابس متميزة
ب‌- الكلام بصوت مرتفع
ت‌- التصنع في الكلام و المشي
ث‌- إقحام النفس في مناقشات فوق مستوى المراهق
ج‌- التدخين لإثبات الرجولة و الإستقلالية
- مقاومة السلطة : 
أ‌- التمرد على الأسرة : للتعبير عن الميل للتحرر من كل قيد
ب‌- التمرد على المدرسة : شعورآ بالإستقلالية ، فالمعلم بالنسبة للمراهق ما هو إلا إمتداد لسلطة الوالد
ت‌- الميل للنقد : للجميع دون إستثناء بما فيهم الوالدين
- النشاط الجنسي :
أ‌- ممارسة العادة السرية
ب‌- النشاطات الجنسية المتعددة
ت‌- الاعجاب
ث‌- المعاكسات الهاتفية والشبكية 
فن التعامل مع المراهق : 
ينظر بعض المربين إلى المراهقة على أنها فترة مرضية وليست مرحلة طبيعية يمر بها كل فرد مراهق يبحث عن النضج 
إن التعامل مع المراهقين فن ومهارة لا يجيدها جميعنا ، ولهذا الفن ستة أركان هي :
1. الإعداد
2. الفهم
3. المحبة
4. المرونة
5. الصحبة
6. الدعاء 
- المراهقة إمتداد للطفولة وبذلك فإن التعامل مع المراهقين ينطلق من فنون تعامل الأطفال
- فهم المراهق فهمآ جيدآ من حيث تكوينه الجسمي وقدراته العقلية و التحولات الوجدانية و الاجتماعية ، واشعاره بأنه مفهوم لدى والديه ومعلميه واخوته
- إرواء الحاجة للمحبة ، فمحبة الابناء فطرة فطر الله الناس عليها لكننا أحيانآ ننسى أن نخبرهم عن حبنا لهم
- المرونة ضرورة من ضرورات التعامل مع المراهقين ، فهذه مرحلة بحث عن الذات والاستقلالية مع اندفاعية وتشدد في الرأي ، فلا ينبغي التشدد عليه فكل ما هو مقترح من الآباء مرفوض . كلما كانت العلاقة متوسطة بحيث يتاح للمراهق فرصة التعبير عما يجول بنفسه وإبداء آرائه دون فرض، لكن هذا لا يعني ترك الحبل على الغارب ، فهناك ضوابط دينية و أخلاقية و إجتماعية لا بد من مراعاتها لكن المرونة مطلوبة
- غرس التدين والضوابط الاخلاقية منذ الصغر ( خاصة خلال السنوات الخمس الأولى ) مع تقوية الجانب الديني خلال فترات التدين و التأمل في المراهقة
- المصاحبة و الكاشفة و المصارحة، ومن ثمار الصحبة :
أ‌- تقوية العلاقة بينهم وبين والديهم
ب‌- تحسين المهارات
ت‌- تعديل السلوك
ث‌- إعدادهم للحياة المستقبلية
- تدريب المراهق على الحوار والمناقشة وتبادل الآراء معه وتعوديه على عرض وجهات نظرهم ، وتعريضه للمواقف المختلفة التي تعوده المشاركة والمبادرة بما لا يتعارض مع الآداب العامة
- التوقف عن الانتقاد و السخرية للمراهق حتى ولو على سبيل المزاح
- تقدير المراهق حسب ما تقتضيه مرحلته، فهو لا يريد أن يعامل كطفل
- تلبية حاجة المراهق للاستطلاع :
1. تأمين وسائل اطلاع آمنة :
- تزويد البيت بمكتبة شاملة وجيدة مقرؤة ومسموعة ومرئية
- استكشاف رأي المراهق واستطلاع مواقفه في القضايا والمناسبات المختلفة
- ربط المراهق برجال العلم والدين والمبتكرين
- الرحلات والجولات الاستطلاعية ومن ذلك الحج والعمرة والسياحة
2. حماية المراهق من التعرض للاستهواء سبب الاستطلاع
- الفكر المنحرف
- الأدب المشكوف
- المادة الاعلامية المنمقة والتي تدعو للرذيلة
- مواطن الرفقة السيئة والتجمعات المشبوهة
- المواقع والمحادثات الشبكية
3. تنمية قدرة المراهق على ضبط الاستطلاع :
- اشعاء المراهق باطلاع الله عليه ورقابته له
- تكوين الضوابط الحسية والحركية
- غض البصر
- حفظ السمع
- فن السؤال: السؤال بأدب وليس ف يكل شيء مثل الأسئلة الخاصة أو بهدف المجادلة
- فن الإستئذان : للسماع أو النظر أو السؤال للاقدام على أمر ما
- منع التعدي الاستطلاعي
- الحاجة إلى العمل والمسؤولية بحثآ عن ذاته وقيمته
يحتاج المراهق إلى تهيئته لتحمل المسؤلية ومن ذلك : 
أ‌- اسلوب المعاملة :
- الحوار والمناقشة عن طرح آراء
- الشورى في الأمور المتعلقة بالأسرة
- التعويد على اتخاذ القرار
ب‌- المشاركة الأسرية:
- التعويد على القيام بمسؤليات تجاه أسرته
- التعويد على الاستقلال المادي والصرف
- التعويد على التخطيط للمستقبل
ت‌- المشاركة الاجتماعية :
- المشاركة في أعمل إجتماعية تطوعية
- العمل المؤقت أو المستمر

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن ارتفاع ضغط الدم –   سارق الاعمار ؟    
ارتفاع ضغط الدم أو ضغط الدم المرتفع هو حالة يكون فيها الضغط داخل الشرايين مرتفعآ جدآ، وهو واحد من أكبر الاخطار التي تهدد الصحة العامة في الدول المتقدمة في العالم، وذلك بسبب أنه شائع جدآ وأيضآ لأنه إذا لم يعالج فإنه يؤدي إلى عدد من المضاعفات المهلكة، وتشمل النوبات القلبية والسكتات المخية  
سبب تسميته بـ سارق الأعمار: 
إرتفاع ضغط الدم غالبآ لا يسبب أية أعراض إلى أن يأتي الوقت الذي يكون فيه قد سبب كمّآ ملحوظآ من الدمار بالجسم، لهذا فإن أهم ما يجب عليك عمله هو أن تطلب قياس ضغط دمك أثناء زيارتك المنتظمة لطبيبك.  
هل هناك اعراض لـ ارتفاع ضغط الدم ؟ 
إن ضغط الدم المرتفع مثل امراض خطيرة أخرى كثيرة ، لا يسبب أعراضآ حتى يكون – ببطء وفي صمت – قد ألحق أضرارآ بالغة بأعضاء مختلفة مما يجعل أداءها الوظيفي يتدهور . 
كثير من الناس يتعايشون مع إرتفاع ضغط الدم على مدى سنوات دون ظهور أية أعراض . وفي هؤلاء الناس تكون الوسيلة الوحيدة لمعرفة أن لديهم ارتفاعآ في ضغط الدم هي قياس ضغط الم . 
وأكثر الأعراض التي يسببها ارتفاع ضغط الدم شيوعآ هي الصداع ( عادة في مؤخرة الرأس وخاصة عند الاستيقاظ في الصباح ) ، و الدوار أو الدوخة ، ومع ذلك فالصداع غالبآ ما يكون خفيفآ وبالتالي يهمله المريض 
وعندما يصبح ارتفاع ضغط الدم شديدآ ، فقد يسبب ظهور الاعراض . وأكثر الاعراض شدة تحدث بسبب ما يسمى بُحران ارتفاع الضغط Crisis Hypertensive ، وفي هذه الحالة تحدث زيادة مفاجئة في شدة الحالة ، ويكون ضغط الدم في الغالب أعلى من 210/ 120 مم زئبق . 
وتشمل أعراض تلك الحالة الصداع الشديد ، ازوداج الرؤية ، نزيف  من الانف ، سرعة دقات القلب ، طنين الاذن ، و ارتعاشات عضلية . ويمكن أن يحدث أيضآ غثيان و قيء و ارتباك ذهني .  
آلية ارتفاع ضغط الدم : 
يرتفع ضغط الدم عندما يضخ القلب الدم بقوة أكبر أو عندما تضيق الشرايين الرفيعة(الشريينات) مما يسبب زيادة المقاومة لسريان الدم فيها، ولكي تفهم كيف يمكن أن يؤثر ضيق الشريينات على ضغط الدم، تخيل أنك تضغط أنبوبة معجون أسنان، فإذا كانت فتحة الانبوب عادية الحجم، فسوف يكون كافيآ أن تمارس ضغطآ عاديآ على الأنبوبة حتى يخرج منها المعجون بسهولة وبقدر كبير من التحكم، ولكن إذا كانت فتحة الانبوبة دقيقة في حجم ثقب الابرة، فسوف تضطر إلى أن تضغط على الأنبوبة بقوة أكبر حتى تخرج المعجون إلى خارج الأنبوبة. 
ويمكن أن يكون ضغط الدم المرتفع إستجابة طبيعية من الجسم عندما يكون هناك إحتياج زائد للدم وعناصره الغذائية، فعندما تمارس التمارين الرياضية، فإن معدل دقات القلب يزيد وينقبض قلبك بقوة أكبر، وعندما تصل ممارسة التمارين إلى قمتها يكون ضغط الدم قد وصل إلى أعلى مستوياته. 
وجدير بالذكر أن المخ يحس بضغط الدم بصفة مستمرة وعندما يقرر مخك أن جسمك يحتاج إلى رفع أو خفض ضغط الدم، فإنه يرسل رسائل من خلال أعصاب الجهاز العصبي الذاتي، وهذه الرسائل تأمر العضلات التي في جدر الشريينات إما أن تنقبض وإما تسترخي، كما تأمر القلب إما أن يبطيء من سرعته وإما أن يسرع، وثمة هرمونات عديدة أيضآ تؤثر على ضغط الدم عن طريق التأثير على كمية الدم في الجسم والمقاومة التي تبديها الشريينات. 
إن ضغط الدم الطبيعي يرتفع وينخفض أثناء اليوم مع تغير مستوى التوتر أو الاجهاد الجسماني، ولهذا السبب تجد الاطباء بصفة عامة يأخذون قراءات عديدة لضغط الدم ويحسبون منها القراءة المتوسطة للحصول على متوسط ضغط الدم.  
ارتفاع ضغط الدم عند رؤية المعطف الأبيض White Coat Hypertension :- 
بعض الاشخاص يصابون بقلق شديد في عيادة الطبيب أو المستشفى، ويرتفع ضغط الدم لديهم أثناء تلك الزيارة لأعلى من المستوى المعتاد، ويسمي الاطباء هذه الظاهرة ارتفاع ضغط الدم عند رؤية المعطف (البالطو) الأبيض الذي يرتديه الاطباء وممارسو التمريض، وذلك بسبب القلق الناجم عن إحساس الشخص بوجوده في موقف طبي ما أو مواجهته له. 
إن من الصعب تشخيص ومتابعة حالة ذلك الشخص الذي يعاني ذلك النوع من التوتر، وقد يطلب بعض الاطباء من الشخص الذي يبدو ضغط دمه عاليآ أثناء زيارته للعيادة أن يقيس ضغط دمه في المنزل بعد ذلك بإستخدام جهاز منزلي. 
ولا ينبغي أبدآ إتخاذ قرار بدء علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم بناء على قراءة واحدة فقط لضغط الدم في عيادة الطبيب أو المستشفى (مالم يكن ضغط الدم عاليآ بدرجة خطيرة).
وكلمة Hypertension باللغة الانجليزية قد تعني حرفيآ التوتر الزائد أو الضغط الزائد، وهذا لا يعني بالضرورة أن يكون المريض مصابآ بالتوتر الزائد بمعناه الحرفي. 
وصحيح أن ضغط الدم يميل إلى الارتفاع عند الشعور بالقلق وغيره من الانفعالات القوية، فإن كثيرآ من الناس الذي يعانون من ارتفاع ضغط الدم لا يكونون متوترين بدرجة عالية.  
إرتفاع ضغط الدم الأولي :- 
إن الغالبية العظمى من حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم (حوالي 95%) لا يكون لها سبب معروف، وهذه الحالة تسمى ارتفاع ضغط الدم الاولي أو ارتفاع ضغط الدم الاساسي.
وقد يبدأ إرتفاع ضغط الدم في اي سن، ولكنه عادة يبدأ في المرحلة المتوسطة من العمر، ولا زالت الابحاث جارية لإماطة اللثام عن اسباب ارتفاع ضغط الدم الأولي، على أمل أن تصل بنا المعلومات إلى علاج جديد أفضل لهذا المرض . 
وقد يتنشر إرتفاع ضغط الدم الاولي في عائلات معينة، كما توجد إختلافات عرقية أيضآ، فمثلآ الامريكيون من أصول أفريقية يميلون إلى الإصابة بإرتفاع ضغط الدم عند سن مبكرة عن الأمريكيين البيض، كما يميل ارتفاع ضغط الدم لأن يكون أكثر شدة في الامريكيين الأفارقة.  
إرتفاع ضغط الدم الثانوي :- 
باقي نسبة الـ 5% من حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم تعزى إلى وجود حالة طبية مسببة، وهذا ما يسمى ارتفاع ضغط الدم الثانوي. 
وإذا ما قرر الطبيب أنك مصاب فعلآ بحالة ارتفاع ضغط الدم، فإنه سوف يوجه إليك بعض الاسئلة، ويفحصك طبيآ ويجري إختبارات معملية لتحديد ما إذا كان لديك مرض آخر مسبب لإرتفاع ضغط الدم  
اسباب ارتفاع ضغط الدم الثانوي :- 
-          امراض الكلى : تعلب الكلى دورآ خطيرآ في التحكم في ضغط الدم، وكثير من الامراض المختلفة التي تؤثر على الكلى يمكنها أن ترفع ضغط الدم، وهي تشمل مرض السكري و الالتهاب الكلوي و تضيق الشرايين الرئيسية للكلى ، ويمكن لارتفاع ضغط الدم نفسه أن يضر الكلى مما يجعل أرتفاع ضغك الدم أكثر سوءآ. 
-          العقاقير: إن أكثر العقاقير تسببآ في رفع ضغط الدم هي حبوب منع الحمل، و الاستروجين و حبوب الهرمون الدرقي و عقاقير القشرة الكظرية و الأمفيتامين و الكوكايين و النقط أو البخاخة المضادة للاحتقان الانفي، وأيضآ فإن الكافيين وتعاطي الكحوليات بكميات كبيرة يمكن ان يرفع ضغط الدم. 
-          فيوكروموسيتوما : هي حالة ورم نادرة تجعل الغدة الكظرية تنتج كميات زائدة من النورابينفرين وهرمونات أخرى مشابهة تؤدي إلى إرتفاع ضغط الدم 
-          متلازمة كوشينج : هذه الحالة المرضية تؤدي إلى إفراز كميات زائدة من هرمونات القشرة الكظرية  (الكورتيكوسترويد)، وهذه تنتج عادة من الغدة الكظرية ، وهي تؤدي إلى أرتفاع ضغط الدم 
-          متلازمة كون : هذه الحالة تنتج وفرة من هرمون الرنين الذي يرفع ضغط الدم ، وهي تتسبب عادة في توع آخر من ورم حميد (غير خبيث) في الغدة الكظرية
-          تضيق أو اختناق الشريان الاورطي : في هذه الحالة يحدث تضيق في الشريان الأورطي بعد مغادرته القلب بمسافة قصيرة، ويصبح محتملآ على القلب أن يضخ بقوة تؤدي إلى رفع ضغط الدم حتى يمر من خلال الإختناق  
كيف يسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم أضرارآ بالجسم ؟ 
-          اضرار القلب : يؤدي ارتفاع ضغط الدم إلى أمراض القلب و الأوعية الدموية بعدد من الطرق، فأولآ يجب على القلب أن يعمل جاهدآ وبقوة أكبر لأنه يضخ الدم ضد ضغط يفوق الضغط الطبيعي، وتمامآ مثلما تتضخم عضلات ذراعك عندما ترفع الأثقال فإن الجدار العضلي للقلب خاصة البطين الايسر، يتضخم ويزداد سمكآ بسبب الجهد البالغ لضخ الدم. وبعكس عضلات ذراعك، فإن عضلات القلب الأكثر سمكآ لا تكون بالضرورة أكثر قوة. وحقآ، فنظرآ لأن إمداد القلب بالدم ( عن طريق الشرايين التاجية ) لا يزيد في الغالب بنفس الدرجة التي تتحقق لعضلات الذراع ، فإن القلب قد يصبح بالفعل أكثر ضعفآ بعد مرور سنوات من أرتفاع ضغط الدم . وفي النهاية فإن هذا يمكن أن يؤدي إلى حدوث هبوط القلب 
-          التصلب العصيدي للشرايين : إن إرتفاع ضغط الدم هو أحد أسباب التلف الذي يصيب الجدر الداخلية للشرايين في باديء الامر، والذي يؤدي فيما بعد إلى حدوث التصلب العصيدي، فضعط الدم المرتفع يسبب تشققات مجهرية في البطانة الداخلية للشرايين، وهذه التشققات تتيح تربة خصبة لتكون ترسبات دهنية عليها، وفي النهاية، فإن هذه الانسدادات تعوق قدرة الدم على حمل الاكسجين والعناصر الغذائية إلى العضلات التي تغذيها. وبهذه الطريقة، فإن ارتفاع ضغط الدم يفرض تهديدآ مزدوجآ للقلب . فأولآ، هو يزيد عبء الشغل المفروض على عضلة القلب مما يزيد احتياج عضلة القلب للأكسجين و العناصر الغذائية . وثانيآ، هو يقلل إمداد عضلة القلب بالأكسجين و العناصر الغذائية عن طريق زيادة التصلب العصيدي للشرايين التاجية . وهذان العاملان يؤديان معآ إلى زيادة قابلية حدوث نوبة القلب و هبوط القلب 
-          اضرار الكلى : ارتفاع ضغط الدم يزيد أيضآ التصلب في الشرايين التي تغذي أعضاء أخرى . فقد تحدث عواقب أخرى إذا حرمت تلك الأعضاء من الأكسجين و العناصر الغذائية التي تحتاجها . إن تضيق الشرايين التي تغذي الكليتين يمكن أن يسبب اضطرابآ في ظائف الكليتين . فحينما يقل توارد الدم إلى الكليتين، فإن الجسم يفرز هرمونآ يسمى الرنين الذي يبدأ في إحداث سلسلة من التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تجعل الشريينات تزداد تصلبآ ، والنتيجة هي ضغط الدم المرتفع الذي يؤدي إلى تلف الكلى والذي يؤدي بالتالي إلى مزيد من إرتفاع ضغط الدم 
-          الانورسما : ثمة وسيلة يسبب بها أرتفاع ضغط الدم أضرارآ بالشرايين وهي عن طريق إضعاف جدر الوعاء الدموي وجعلها تتمدد . وهذا يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تكون انتفاخات تشبه البالون ويسمى منها أنورسما . و انتفاخات الأنورسما مثل البالون ، تنفجر عندما تتعرض لزيادة كبيرة جدآ في الضغط . وتلك الإنتفاخات تتكون بدرجة أكبر في الشرايين الصغيرة للمخ أو العينين أو الكليتين أو في الاوعية الدموية الأكبر حجمآ مثل الأورطي . و انفجار الانورسما في الشرايين الضغيرة للعينين يمكن أن يؤدي إلى إضطراب بصري وربما العمى 
-          السكتات المخية أو الدماغية : ارتفاع ضغط الدم غير المعالج يمكن أن يؤدي إلى السكتات المخية عن طريق إحداث تصلب في الشرايين التي تغذي المخ بالدم . والتضيّق الناتج يمكن أن يقلل تدفق الدم ويحرم جزءآ من المخ من الأكسجين والعناصر الغذائية التي يحتاجها. وهذا يسمى السكتة المخية الاسكيمية . و إرتفاع ضغط الدم يمكن أيضآ أن يسبب إنفجار أوعية دموية في المخ مما يسبب نزيفآ في المخ ، ويحدث النزيف عندما يكون ضغط الدم المرتفع قد أضعف جدر الشرايين في المخ . و السكتات الدماغية الإسكيمية و أنزفة المخ يمكن أن يسبب كل منهما فقدآ مدمرآ ومستديمآ للنطق و القوة و الادراك و الاحساس . ويمكن أن يؤديا أيضآ إلى الغيبوبة و الوفاة . وقد ظهر أيضآ أن ارتفاع ضغط الدم المزمن يسبب إنكماش نسيج المخ في الاشخاص الذي تجاوزوا سن الخامسة والستين 
-          امراض أخرى تسبب تدهور الاضرار الناتجة عن ارتفاع ضغط الدم : إن الأضرار التي تصيب القلب و المخ وغير ذلك من الأعضاء نتيجة لارتفاع ضغط الدم تكون أكثر قابلية للحدوث إذا كنت تعاني من حالات أخرى تؤثر على الجهاز القلبي الوعائي . وهذه العوامل الضارة تشمل مرض السكر و ارتفاع مستويات الكوليسترول أو وجود تاريخ عائلي لمرض بالقلب . إن تشخيص ضغط الدم المرتفع وعلاجه يكون أكثر ضرورة وإلحاحآ بصفة خاصة إذا كنت تعاني أيضآ من واحدة أو أكثر من تلك الحالات الأخرى  
خيارات علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم : 
ونظرآ لأن أرتفاع ضغط الدم هو حالة مزمنة طويلة الأمد ، فإن ضغط دمك يحتاج إلى مراجعة بإنتظام ، حتى إذا كان يتم علاجه . ويجب قياسه في كل مرة تزور فيها الطبيب .
وهناك تزايد في معدل قياس الناس لضغط الدم ذاتيآ في المنزل . ويمكنك أن تتعلم كيف تقيس ضغط الدم لنفسك كما يفعل الطبيب ، مستخدما سوار جهاز ضغط الدم  والسماعة الطبية أو يمكنك إستخدام جهاز قياس ضغط الدم المنزلي . 
وهذه الأجهزة دقيقة بصفة عامة ، ولكنها تحتاج إلى مراجعة بصفة دورية . فخذ معك جهازك الشخصي إلى عيادة طبيبك وقارن (للمعايرة) قراءة ضغط الدم بإستخدام جهازك الشخصي مع قراءة ضغط الدم بالجهاز العادي  (القياسي) في العيادة ، و الاجهزة التي تقيس ضغط الدم في اصبعك أو حتى رسغك هي أكثر راحة ، ولكنها أقل دقة من التي تقيس ضغط الدم في ذراعاك . 
وسوف ينصحك الطبيب باتباع تظام علاجي على أساس شدة حالة إرتفاع ضغط الدم . وبالنسبة للحالات الخفيفة ( من الدرجة الأولى ) فإن تغيير نمط الحياة قد يكون كفيلآ للسيطرة على المشكلة . 
وإذا كان مستوى ضغط الدم لديك أكثر إرتفاعآ ، فإنك في غالب الأمر سوف تحتاج إلى تناول الأدوية . وكذلك، فإنك إذا كنت تعاني من حالات اخرى تزيد من قابلية حدوث أضرار بالقلب و الأوعية الدموية ( عوامل الخطورة القلبية الوعائية ) ، فإن طبيبك في الغالب سوف يعالج ضغط دمك المرتفع  بشكل مكثف وعاجل . 
وحتى إذا تناولت دواء لعلاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم  ، فإن إتباع وسائل غير دوائية مثل ممارسة الرياضة و تناول غذاء غني بالفواكه و الخضراوات وقليل من الملح يمكن أن يكون مفيدآ أيضآ . بل إن إتباع التغيرات المعيشية قد يسمح لك بأن تنقص جرعة الدواء التي تحتاجها .
عندما تكون العقاقير ضرورية ، فإن إختيار العقار يتحدد غالبآ على أساس السن و الخلفية العرقية و الوراثية ووجود أو عدم وجود أضرار بالكلى أو غير ذلك من الأعضاء . وإحتمال حدوث آثار جانبية، ووجود أمراض أخرى . 
ولا يوجد دواء واحد مثالي لكل الناس، كما أن كل شخص يجب أن يعدل برنامجه العلاجي لضغط الدم على أساس إحتياجه من الدواء . وتختلف الأدوية في الطريقة التي تخفض بها ضغط الدم ، وإعتمادآ على خصائص كل شخص ، فإنها تختلف أيضآ في قابليتها لإحداث آثار جانبية غير مرغوبة . 
ولكل من الدرجتين الأولى والثانية من حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، فإن الاطباء عادة يبدأون العلاج بدواء واحد . أما للحالات الأكثر شدة فقد يبدأ العلاج بدوائين أو ثلاثة .
وإذا كانت الاستراتيجية الأولية للعلاج لا تحقق الأثر المطلوب ، فإن جرعات الدواء يمكن زيادتها  أو يمكن إستبدال بعض الادوية المختلفة . وإذا كان ضغط دمك مرتفعآ بدرجة خطيرة ( الدرجة الرابعة ) فقد يتم حجزك بالمستشفى وإعطاؤك دواء عن طريق الوريد بصفة مستمرة . وقد تحتاج إلى مراقبة حالتك بصفة منتظمة . 
ولقد كان الأطباء يعتقدون في وقت ما أنه ليس من المفيد ، بل قد يكون ضارآ أن تعالج حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم لدى الاشخاص الذي تتجاوز أعمارهم التسين عامآ . وكانت النظرية وراء هذا الاعتقاد أن المسنين يحتاجون إلى ضغط دم أعلى مما لدى الأصغر سنآ لأن شرايينهم أكثر تصلبآ . لذا بعض الأطباء كانوا يخشون من أن خفض ضغط الدم في المسنين إلى المستويات التي تعتبر طبيعية بالنسبة لمن هم أصغر سنآ  قد تعرض أولئك المسنين للسكتات المخية أو الفشل الكلوي . ولكن توجد الان ثروة كبيرة من الابحاث الطبية التي تظهر بجلاء ووضوح أن المسنين الذي تجاوزوا الستين يحصلون على نفس الفائدة التي يجنيها الأصغر سنآ (إن لم تكن أكثر) من أدوية خفض ضغط الدم المرتفع . ومع العلاج السليم فإنهم يكونون أقل عرضة للإصابة بـ هبوط القلب و السكتة الدماغية و النوبة القلبية .    
متى يجب علاج ضغط الدم المرتفع ؟ 
هذا الجدول يظهر نتائج العلاج على أساس ضغط دمك وغير ذلك من عوامل الخطورة القلبية الوعائية ، وتتضمن ارتفاع مستوى الكوليسترول و التدخين و اصابة الآباء أو الابناء بأمراض القلب . إسأل طبيبك عما تفعله إذا كان لديك بعض عوامل الخطورة القلبية  التي يمكن أن تؤثر على خطتك العلاجية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن ارتفاع ضغط الدم –   سارق الاعمار ؟ 
(تابع)   
التغيرات اللزم إجراؤها في نمط الحياة للوقاية من ارتفاع ضغط الدم وعلاجه :   
ثمة خطوات يمكنك إتباعها للوقاية من الإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم وللعلاج منه دون إستخدام العقاقير   
-          تناول الكثير من الفواكه و الخضراوات : إن الكعام الذي يحتوي على وفرة من الفواكه والخضراوات قد يكون هو أفضل وسيلة غذائية لمنع الإصابة بإرتفاع ضغط الدم . وهذا النوع من الطعام يحتوي على الألياف والبوتاسيوم والمغنيسيوم و الكالسيوم ، وكل ذلك يحميك من الاصابة بأرتفاع ضغط الدم 
-          تناو الاطعمة الغنية بالبوتاسيوم : إن الطعام الغني بـ البوتاسيوم يحميك من الإصابة بإرتفاع ضغط الدم والسكتات المخية . وتشمل الأطعمة الغنية بالبوتاسيوم البرتقال و الموز و الزبيب و التين و البطاطس المطهية بقشرها و الفاصوليا المطهية و الزبادي منخفض الدسم و الحبوب النشوية المحتوية على النخالة 
-          إمنتع عن الملح : إذا كنت تعاني من ارتفاع ضغط الدم، فتجنب الاطعمة المالحة ولا تضف الملح إلى الاطعمة . وإذا لم تكن تعاني تلك الحالة ، فهناك خلاف عما إذا كان تجنبك للملح سوف يحميك من الاصابة بها أم لا . وبعض الاشخاص يبدو أنهم أكثر حساسية للملح ويستفيدون أكثر من غيرهم بخفض ما يتناولونه من ملح . وتشير دراسات أكثر حداثة إلى أن خفض الملح قد يكون أكثر فائدة بصفة خاصة للمسنين فوق سن الستين 
-          خفض وزنك وحسّن شكل جسمك : كلما كان جسمك أضخم ، كان من الصعب على القلب أن يعمل على ضخ الدم إلى جميع أجزاء جسمك. وخفض وزن الجسم إلى المستوى الطبيعي يمكن أن يكون هو كل ما تحتاجه للوقاية من أو لعلاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم . وخفض الاوزان الزائدة له أثر كبير على ضغط دمك حتى لو لم تصل إلى الوزن المثالي . وهذا صحيح بصفة خاصة للاشخاص الذين يحملون أكداسآ من الشحم حول منطقة الخصر وهم الذين توصف أجسامهم بأنها تشبه التفاحة وليست تشبه ثمرة الكمثرى . والعلاقة بين ضغط الدم المرتفع وبين زيادة الوزن تكون محققة بصفة خاصة للبالغين من السن الصغيرة إلى المرحلة العمرية المتوسطة . 
-          مارس الرياضة : حتى لو لم تكن تعاني زيادة في الوزن ، فإن ممارستك للرياضة يمكن أن يخفض ضغط دمك . وتمارين الايروبيك مثل المشي بتؤدة أو ركوب الدراجة أو المشي الحثيث ، ثلاث إلى خمس مرات اسبوعيآ لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثين دقيقة قد تبين أنها فعّألة في منع إرتفاع ضغط الدم . 
-          تحنب تعاطي الكحول : إن شرب الكحوليات (المسكرات) يزيد بشكل ملحوظ خطر الأصابة بأرتفاع ضغط الدم . والإمتناع عن شرب الكحوليات يمكن أن يقلل إحتياجك لتناول العقاقير المخفضة لضغط الدم 
-          تجنب التدخين : إذا كنت تعاني ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، فإن التدخين يزيد من خطر إصابتك بنوبة قلبية 
-          مارس تقنيات الاسترخاء : إن الانواع المختلفة من العلاج السلوكي وتشمل التغذية الحيوية و اليوجا و التاي تشي ، قد يكون لها بعض الأثر النافع في علاج ضغط الدم المرتفع

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن ارتفاع ضغط الدم –   سارق الاعمار ؟ 
ملخص لمرض ارتفاع ضغط الدم (شرح آخر)   
ما هو ضغط الدم المرتفع ؟ 
يعرف ضغط الدم بأنه قوة ضغط الدم على الشرايين أثناء مروره فيها خلال أجزاء الجسم، وهو عبارة عن قيمة متغيرة حسب عمر الإنسان، وحسب النشاطات المختلفة التي يقوم بها، والانفعالات التي يمر بها، وعندما يصبح مرتفعآ بشكل مستمر فإنه حينئذ يضر بالقلب، وذلك بإجباره على العمل بقوة أكبر.   
هل هناك اعراض لـ ارتفاع ضغط الدم ؟ 
عادة لا يكون هناك أية أعراض، غير أنه في بعض الحالات قد يشعر المريض بخفقان في القلب أو قد يشعر بالغثيان، ويمكن معرفة ما إذا كان الضغط مرتفعآ بواسطة قياس ضغط الدم، الذي يقع بين قرائتين، وكلما إنخفضت هاتان القراءتان، كلما كان هذا أفضل، ولا يتم تشخيص الضغط إلا بعد ثلاث قراءات في أيام مختلفة، ثم حساب معدل هذه القراءات، فإذا وجد أن الضغط الانقباضي أعلى من 140 مم زئبق، والانبساطي أعلى 90 مم زئبق، حينئذ يتم تشخيص إرتفاع الضغط   
ما هي اسباب ارتفاع ضغط الدم ؟ 
غالبآ  ما يكون سبب ارتفاع الضغط غير معلوم، غير أن تقدم العمر، ووجود تاريخ عائلي لارتفاع الضغط، وزيادة الوزن، والتدخين، والتوتر الدائم، وزيادة استهلاك ملح الطعام، يزيد من احتمال ارتفاع الضغط. 
وقد يكون ارتفاع الضغط نتيجة لبعض الامراض الاخرى مثل أمراض الكلى.   
علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم : 
لحسن الحظ فإن إرتفاع ضغط الدم من الممكن في كثير من الاحيان التحكم به بواسطة تغيير نمط الحياة، فممارسة الرياضة والاقلاع عن التدخين بالاضافة إلى انقاص الوزن والتعود على الاسترخاء يؤدي حتمآ إلى انخفاض الضغط وفي الحالات البسيطة قد يغني عن العلاج الدوائي. 
أما في حالات الارتفاع  الشديد للضغط أو عند عدم الاستجابة للعلاج غير الدوائي المذكور آنفآ، حينئذ يصبح العلاج الدوائي ضروريآ. 
بعض الاددوية التي توصف للمريض تعمل على توسيع الدورة الدموية، والبعض الاخر يقلل من قوة دفع الدم في الاوعية والنوع الثالث يقلل كمية السوائل الموجودة في الجسم وهناك طرق اخرى لعمل الادوية والطبيب هو المسئول عن تحديد نوعية الدواء المناسب لكل مريض ومن ثم تقدير الجرعة المناسبة وتوفيرها. 
هناك بعض الأدوية التي قد تؤدي إلى زيادة الضغط، مثلآ كحبوب منع الحل أو بعض الحبوب المسكنة وفي هذه الحالة لا بد من التوقف عن تناول هذه الأدويه.   
المتابعة : 
يجب قياس الضغط  لجميع البالغين بواسطة الطبيب كل سنتين، أمّا لمن تجاوز الاربعين من عمره أو في حالة استعمال حبوب منع الحمل لدى النساء فينصح بقياس الضغط كل سنة مرة. 
ولمرضى الضغط تكون المتابعة متكررة وقريبة من بداية التشخيص حتى يتم التحكم في الضغط وبعد ذلك يحبذ كل ثلاث إلى اربع شهور على حسب رأي الطبيب.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الارق – هروب النوم Insomnia ؟ 
لماذا وكيف ننام ؟   
لقد بدأ الباحثون يكشفون أسرار العمليات الكيميائية الحيوية التي تحدث في أجسامنا فتسلمنا للسبات. والمادة التي تسبب النعاس والنوم لم تكتشف بعد، غير أن الأبحاث جارية لمعرفة طبيعة هذه المادة. 
وهناك آراء وتكهنات عديدة بالأسباب المفضية إلى النوم. فهي ترتد إلى ما قبل أيام أرسطو. وما خلص إليه معظم الناس من أفكار حول هذا الموضوع، هو أن الغرض وراء النوم هو جلب الراحة، والإستشفاء من حالة الإهتراء والتآكل التي تصيب الجسم الحي بسبب اليقظة. ولقد كان من أوسع الآراء انتشاراً بين معظم أولئك الباحثين أن هناك مادة ما تتكاثف في دماغ الكائن الحي أثناء اليقظة، حتى إذا ما بلغ تراكمها حدّاً معيناً، سببت الإحساس بالحاجة إلى النوم. وقد كان المفروض طبقاً لهذه النظرية أن تذوب تلك المادة المسببة للنوم وتتلاشى عندما ينام الإنسان. وعندما بنى أرسطو حدسه وفق خطوط التفكير هذه قال في معرض تفسيره لعملية النوم إن أبخرة دافئة تتصاعد من داخل المعدة مسببة النعاس وفي ذلك كتب يقول: «إن البخار المرافق لعملية التغذية ميال بطبيعته إلى التحرك صعداً، وإن هذا يفسر كيف أن حالات النعاس حريِّة بأن تحدث بصورة خاصة عقب تناول وجبات الطعام. كما أن النعاس يتبع أنواعاً معينة من التعب، لأن التعب يفعل فعل المذيبات، والمادة المذابة (الدافئة) تفعل فعل الطعام قبل أن يهضم.   
تناقض في النظريات   
لقد كان كثير من الناس يعتقد بأن الدم يسبب النعاس، إذ يضغط على الدماغ مسبباً إحتقانه. وعلى النقيض من هذه النظرية، كانت هناك نظرية شائعة أخرى تقول إن تناقض الدم الواصل إلى الدماغ، أو فقر الدم الدماغي هو الذي يجلب النعاس، وإنه عندما ينام الكائن الحي ينتقل الدم من الدماغ، ويتدفق في أجزاء أخرى من الجسم، وبشكل خاص إلى الأحشاء. وسرعان ما أدت آراء كهذه إلى قيام أفكار متضاربة حول كيفية الحصول على راحة ليلية فضلى. ومن ذلك أن بعض الأطباء في ذلك الحين قد أوصى بالنوم من دون وسادة، وذلك لتسهيل تدفق الدم إلى الرأس، والقضاء على سبب فقر الدم الدماغي، وأوصى سواهم بالإكثار من الوسائد عند النوم تحت رأس النائم، إذ إن إنهاض الرأس بهذا الشكل ينجي الدماغ من الإحتقان الدموي الضاغط. 
وتناقضاً مع هذه الأفكار الفيزيولوجية، كثرت النظريات السلوكية المتصلة بالنوم، وقد كانت بدورها أيضاً كثيرة الشيوع في القرن التاسع عشر. فلقد قال بعضهم مثلاً إن انعدام المحرضات هو المسبب للنوم. وإن اليقظة ما كانت تحدث إلا إذا ظلت العضوية منشطة على الدوام فإذا انعدم الحافز المنبه نام الجسم. إن مثل هذا القول يبدو تفسيراً طيباً إذا كان القصد منه تعليل سبب نومنا ليلاً، وقيلولتنا في عصر يوم ماطر، غير أن هذا التفسير ويا للأسف لا يستقيم، لأنه يمعن في تبسيط علل النوم: إذ يستطيع الإنسان الإستغراق في النوم حتى مع وجود محرض مستمر، بينما يجافي الكرى عيون كثيرين ممن يوجدون في محيط هادىء. 
وفي مطلع القرن جاء الفيزيولوجي السويسري إدوارد كلاباريد بنظرية سلوكية أخرى، رجحت على الخيال السائد في ذلك الوقت. فقد قال إن النوم ليس استجابة سلبية لانعدام الإثارة، وإنه عملية فاعلة، شأنها شأن الغريزة، وزعم أن الغرض من النوم هو منع انتشاء أجسامنا بما يتراكم فيها من نفايات أو مستهلكات. كذلك فقد جاء كلاباريد بشرح يفسر طول مدة ما تحتاج إليه أجسامنا من النوم، إذ يقول: إننا نستيقظ من النوم عندما ننال كفايتنا منه. وليس من الصعب دحض هذا القول كحقيقة بديهية، لولا أن كلاباريد كان قد أعاد طرح المفهوم القائل أن شيئاً ما يحدث فعلاً على العضوية ينتج نومها، ممهداً بذلك طريق الجيل التالي من النظريات.   
مواد النوم   
في بداية القرن العشرين، كانت النظرية الأوفر حظاً القائلة أن هناك مواد طبيعية تتراكم في الدماغ فتؤدي إلى النوم. وقد أطلق عليها اسم «مواد النوم». وكانت تتراوح بين مواد معروفة مثل الحمض اللبني وثاني أوكسيد الفحم، والكوليستيرول، واللوكومينات وهي أمينات سمِّيَّة تنتج من عملية الأيض الحيواني، والسموم البولية. وفي حوالي عام 1907، أحرز الباحثان الفرنسان ريفيه ليجيندر وإنري بييرون بعض التقدم في هذا الميدان، فقد قالا إنهما تمكنا من عزل مادة من السائل المخي النخاعي لكلاب مخبرية، كانت قد حرمت من النوم مدداً ترواحت بين ستة أيام وخمسة عشر يوماً. وقد دعيت تلك المادة السمية النومية، لأنها لدى حقن كلاب أخرى لم تحرم من النوم بها، استسلمت هذه للسبات. 
ولقد جاءت هذه النتيجة ظهيراً وسنداً لدعوى المنادين بوجود مواد للنوم إذ دب النشاط بين أفراد مجموعات عدة للبحث، ولاسيما في ألمانيا خلال العشرين سنة التي تلت ذلك. وصدرت عنهم ادعاءات حول وجود مواد عديدة من هذا النوع، مثل شلافستوف وبروم هورمون. ولكن أيّاً منهم لم يستطع عزل مادة واحدة تستطيع بصورة دائمة التسبب في نوم العضويات. وكنتيجة للإحباط الذي شعر به أولئك العلماء من جراء عجزهم عن إحراز تقدم حقيقي، فإن اهتمامهم بأمر مواد النوم قد تلاشى في نهاية الأمر. 
كما أن الباحثين تخلو تخلياً مؤقتاً عن أبحاثهم لاكتشاف مواد للنوم. وذلك في الأيام الأولى من القرن العشرين، فلم تنشطهم لمتابعة البحث أقوال الفيزيولوجيين بأنهم قد اكتشفوا من جديد آلية النوم. وهذه المرة قالوا إن «التثبيط العصبي» يسبب النوم، أي أن هناك قسماً من أقسام الدماغ يجلب النوم، وذلك بحجزه الشارات المنبعثة من الحواس وبالتالي منعه العضلات من الحركة. وقد استمد كثير من الباحثين نشاطهم من نتائج الأبحاث التي أجراها إيفان بافلوف في العشرينات من هذا القرن حول ما أطلق عليه اسم «التثبيط القشري». فقد خرج برأي يقول إن النوم ينشأ بصورة عامة من الفصيين الدماغيين إجمالاً، بحيث يكون مانعاً فاعلاً لكلا المآخذ الحسية والمخارج الحركية معاً. وارتد بافلوف إلى أفكار سابقة عندما أوضح رأيه هذا بقوله إن هذا المنع وذاك الإطلاث يحدثان جزئياً، بسبب الإستجابة للرتابة.   
مراكز النوم في الدماغ   
لقد قامت جماعة من الفيزيولوجين بالتنقيب عن مراكز بعينها داخل الدماغ عملها الرئيسي هو جلب النوم. وقد أنكر بافلوف إنكاراً شديداً ما تمخضت عنه أعمال هذه الجماعة. غير أن اكتشاف الجملة التنبيهية في الدماغ في أواخر الأربعينات، وهي الجملة المارة في وسط الدماغ وخلفه، وقد دل على أن أكثر هذه المراكز النومية قائمة.   
وقد أصبحت الآن البؤرة التي يتركز فيها واحد من أبرز ميادين البحث حول النوم. وقد تبين أن في الدماغ عدداً من مراكز النوم المترابطة، التي تنتشر إلى ما وراء الجملة التنبيهية، وأن بعض هذه المراكز له مساس بالتوقيت اليومي وموعد حلول النعاس، وبعضها متعلق بنوم حركة العين السريعة، أي عندما تتسارع حركة حدقة الإنسان تحت جفنيه ويبدأ بالأحلام. كما أن بعض هذه المراكز مرتبط بالنوم، الذي لا تحدث فيه حركة العين السريعة فلا تحدث فيه أحلام. بل إنه توجد في داخل جذع الدماغ منطقتان متحيزتان تؤثران على النوم، إحداهما تحافظ على يقظة العضوية، والثانية تجلب النوم. إن هذه الإكتشافات تدل على مدى تعقد وسائل الإشراف العصبي على النوم. إن معظم الأدلة المستخلصة، حتى الآن، تقول إن مواد النوم لا يقتصر وجودها على مراكز النوم، وإنما هي موزعة على الدماغ كله.   
مواد النوم هي معدِّلات للنوم   
إستناداً إلى الإكتشافات التي أحرزت حول مواد النوم ربما جاز القول أن مواد النوم ومعظم مراكزه ليست سوى معدِّلات للنوم، أي أنها تعدل وتنظم توقيت النوم وتساعد على تنظيم تركيبه. ومثل ذلك القول على سبيل الإيضاح والمقايسة عند الكلام عن مواد النوم بهذه الصورة، ضرب الأمثلة حول المنبهات وأثرها على عملية الأكل. فالمنفِّرات والمقبِّلات وبعض العقاقير مع انبعاث رائحة الطعام كل هذه تنشّط الحاجة إلى الأكل. ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تفسر علة حاجتنا إليه. وهي، حتى بعد الكظة والامتلاء تستطيع أن تغري الآكل باستزادة، ولكن هذا الطعام الزائد عن الحاجة، لا حاجة للإنسان به فهو لا يفيد عافيته. 
ولابد من التأكيد هنا بأن مواد النوم المنوه عنها ليست أقراصاً للنوم، وإنما هي مواد داخلية المنشأ في الدماغ تجلب النوم. وفي جملة الأبحاث على النوم التي أجراها الدكتور جون بابنهايمر أنه حرم بعض المعز من النوم، فوجد أن ذلك الحرمان قد أوجد في السائل الدماغي النخاعي لديها مادة كانت مجهولة حتى ذلك الوقت أطلق عليها اسم عامل (factor-s) (s) وقد حقنت بهذه المادة فئران وأرانب مخبرية فنامت بسرعة. وفي أوائل الثمانينات إستطاع الباحثون في مختبر بابنها يمر عزل العامل  
(s) من بول بشري، ولكنهم وجدوا أن 3000 ليتر من البول لا تنتج سوى 7 بالمليون من الغرام من هذا العامل. وقد يكون من الصعب تصديق أن هذه الكمية الضئيلة من العامل (s) هي من القوة بحيث كانت كافية لإنتاج خمسمائة جرعة. وقد حقنت بها أرانب مخبرية، فأدت كل جرعة إلى حدوث زيادة كبيرة لديها في مدة النوم المجرد من سرعة حركة الحدقة، بحيث أنها نامت مدة طويلة بلغت حتى ست ساعات. وقد تبين أن هذا النوم الزائد لم يكن مصطنعاً، بل كان نوماً طبيعياً. ومما يثير الإهتمام أن تأثير هذا العامل الطبيعي قد قورن بالتأثير الذي تحدثه أقراص النوم. فالأرانب التي استسلمت للنوم على أثر حفتها بعامل (s)، بخلاف ما يحدث عند جلب النوم بالأقراص المنومة، كان من السهل إيقاظها من نومها، حيث كانت تأكل وتتفلى أثناء يقظتها، ثم تعود إلى النوم الطويل. وقد قام جيم كروغر الأمريكي بإكمال ما بدأه بابنهايمر من أبحاث، فدل على أن عامل (s) المشار إليه هو  
ببتيد موراميل  
(muramyl peptide) وهو مادة تشبه إلى حد بعيد مواد جدران الخلية البكتيرية، مما حمل الباحثين في أول الأمر على الظن بأن عامل (s) لم يكن سوى نتاج بكتيريا كانت قد لوثت السائل الدماغي النخاعي والبول. غير أن البحث الذي أجراه كروغر وزملاؤه قد دل دلالة قوية على أن الدماغ قد أنتج هذه المادة كجزء من كيميائية حيوية.  
ولقد قام العلماء بإنتاج ببتيد موراميل صناعياً. وبيَّن كروغر كيف أن أحد أنواع هذه المادة المصنَّعة، وهو دايبتيد موراميل، سبب حدوث مدة أطول من النوم المجرد من سرعة حدقة العين في الفئران والأرانب والقطط والقردة المخبرية. ولم تجرَّب هذه المادة المصنَّعة على الآدميين بعد. وقد لوحظ أن مادة كهذه لم تؤثر على الإيقاعات البيولوجية اليومية الأخرى في الجسم كدرجة الحرارة. وإنما اقتصر تأثيرها على حالتي النوم واليقظة. 
لقد تبين أن لهذه المادة وظيفة أخرى، فهي تحرض الجملة الحصانية في الجسم.لما تبين أن فقدان النوم لا يلحق الضرر بالجملة الحصانية، ولا يحدث سوى تبدلات طفيفة على أشكال التجاوب. 
إن العلائق بين النوم والجملة الحصانية ما تزال غامضة بعيدة عن الوضوح، وربما كانت علائق ظرفية عابرة. والمثال على ذلك أن هناك مراكز معينة للنوم في الدماغ، مثل مركز الوطىء أو تحت المهاد تؤثر أيضاً على الإستجابات الحصانية. وحدوث تلف في هذا المركز يسبب الأرق أو الإسراف في النوم تبعاً للمكان الذي يحدث فيه التلف. 
إن للبَّحاثة اليابانيين في الوقت الراهن موقعاً مرموقاً في ميدان البحث عن مواد النوم. وقد تعرفوا إلى عدد من هذه المواد التي من أبرزها ما أطلق عليه إسم «المادة المنشئة للنوم» ومادة البروستا غلاندين والمادة المنشئة للنوم قريبة الشبه من حيث التركيب بعامل (s) وقد استخلصت من جذوع أدمغة الفئران المخبرية المحرومة من النوم، وهي مؤلفة من أربعة مكونات. وأبرز تلك المواد مادة اليوريدين، وهي التي تسبب استسلام تلك الحيوانات لنوم طويل. ولم يجرب أي من هذه المواد على الكائنات البشرية. إن تأثير تلك المواد جميعاً على حرارة الجسم لم يكشف بعد كشفاً تاماً ولو أن بعضها قد أوجد وضعاً محيِّراً مثل (dsip) الذي تبين أنه يخفض درجة حرارة الجسم لدى الحيوان إذا كان في بيئة باردة ولكن يرفعها في البيئة الحارة. ولا وجود حتى الآن لمادة مسببة للنوم بصورة شاملة لدى سائر المخلوقات، فهذه المادة لم تكتشف بعد. ولكن الشيء المعروف أن هناك مواد قوية التأثير في هذا المجال، وأخرى أضعف منها قوة، منها الأنسولين وبعض هورمونات الأحشاء. ومن يدري فلربما لم يكن أرسطو شديد البعد عن الحقيقة عندما قال: إن النوم ناشىء عن أبخرة متصاعدة من الأحشاء.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الارق – هروب النوم Insomnia ؟ 
كم يحتاج الإنسان من النوم ؟   
إذا استيقظ الإنسان من نومه يكون قد أخذ كفايته من النوم بغض النظر عن الساعات التي نامها. 
وهل صحيح أنك تحتاج إلى ثمان ساعات كاملة من النوم يومياً، وإلا فإنك ستبدو شاحب الوجه، مشوش الذهن، وستظهر الهالات القاتمة تحت عينيك؟ ألا تعرف أشخاصاً ينامون في الواحدة، ويستيقظون نشيطين في السادسة، بينما يوجد آخرون لا تكفيهم حتى عشر ساعات نوم، فما الذي جعل «ثمانية» هي الرقم السحري لساعات النوم. 
تجيب الدكتورة أيسمت كاراكان: «إن ثماني ساعات هي المعدل الوسطي. فمعظم البالغين ينامون بين 6ـ9 ساعات، وهذا كله طبيعي. ولكن النوم لفترة أطول أو أقصر من هذا لا يعني بالضرورة وجود مشكلة صحية، فلقد عرفت أشخاصاً ينامون لمدة ساعتين فقط، ومع ذلك لا يعانون من أي مشكلة». 
عموماً، نحن ننام أقل كلما تقدمنا في السن. فالوليد ينام ثماني عشرة ساعة يومياً، ثم ينخفض عددة ساعات النوم إلى سبع ساعات ونصف في فترة المراهقة كما ينخفض أكثر بعد سن الثلاثين عند الرجال والخمسين عند النساء. وعندما يصل كلا الجنسين إلى منتصف أو أواخر الخمسينات ينخفض معدل ساعات النوم إلى أقل من ست ساعات فقط. وتختلف أنماط النوم باختلاف السن أيضاً، فللنوم حالتان رئيسيتان: «حركة العين المنتظمة» و«حركة العين غير المنتظمة» وهذه تقسم بدورها إلى أربع مراحل تبعاً لعمق النوم فالمرحلتان الأوليان يكون النوم فيهما خفيفاً بينما يصبح أعمق في المرحلة الرابعة «مرحلة النوم العميق» وقد يمضي الطفل 50% من ساعات نومه في مرحلة النوم العميق بينما قد لا يصل الكهول إلى هذه المرحلة من النوم أبداً. وهذا طبيعي جداً، لذا لا معنى لما قد يسميه هؤلاء بالأرق، بل إنها من العوارض الطبيعية للتقدم في السن. 
فإذا شعرت أنك متيقظ ونشيط تكون قد أخذت كفايتك من النوم بغض النظر عن عدد الساعات التي نمتها أو التي اعتدت عليها، صحيح أن هناك ظروفاً مؤقتة قد تتغير فيها حاجتك للنوم كما يشير الدكتور جيرولد ماكسفن مؤلف كتاب «النوم الصحيح» إذ تخف الحاجة للنوم في حالات الإستقرار والراحة، بينما تزداد في أوقات المرض والقلق والحزن. فمن الطبيعي أن تجد أنك تنام أكثر في فترات الحزن، أو إذا فقدت عملك، أو خسرت صديقاً، بينما تنام أقل عندما تشعر بالسعادة والراحة، على أي حال لابد من ظهور علامات تخبرك بما يجري ستشعر بالنعاس بالإضافة إلى مؤشرات أخرى، فالشخص المزاجي قد يصبح أكثر مزاجية، بينما يصبح شخص آخر قلقاً ومتأففاً. 
وما الذي يحدث عند الحرمان من النوم لفترة طويلة. 
يتفق معظم الباحثين في أن النوم تعويضي. تعويضي لماذا؟ ... يقول كثيرون: إنه يعوض الهرمونات التي تتعلق بها عملية بناء الجسم، التي تؤمن الطاقة الضرورية للنشاطات الحيوية، حيث تكون هذه العملية في أوج فعاليتها أثناء النوم.. ومن الثابت أن الجسم يجد صعوبة أكبر في القيام بنشاط مجهد إذا حرم من النوم لفترة طويلة. 
وإذا كان هذا يحدث للجسم فماذا عن الدماغ؟ 
تعتبر القشرة الدماغية، حيث تجري معظم النشاطات الذهنية المعقدة، أكثر أجزاء الدماغ حاجة للنوم، وأكثر ما يتأثر من قلة النوم هي المهمات الذهنية الطويلة. ولكن كل هذا لا يعني أن النوم لفترات أطول يساعد الجسم والدماغ على أداء مهمتهما بشكل أفضل، لأن النقص لا يحدث إلا عند الحرمان من النوم لفترة طويلة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الارق – هروب النوم Insomnia ؟ 
لماذا لا يستطيع الإنسان النوم أحياناً ؟   
إن الأبحاث المتعلقة بالنوم، والمختبرات المتخصصة في أموره، قد أدت إلى عدد من الاكتشافات المثيرة. 
ولكن من الغرابة بمكان أن أكثر الأسئلة إثارة هو «لماذا ننام؟» فالإنسان يقضي ثلث حياته نائماً ومع ذلك فهو لا يعلم إلا القليل عن النوم. ثم إن كثيراً مما نظن أننا نعرفه هو خطأ، والواقع أن النوم كان إلى عهد قريب مليئاً بالأسرار والتكهنات. 
فالخبراء يقولون: إن الجسم أثناء النوم يتخلص من النفايات، ويقوم بترميم نفسه واختزان الطاقة لإنفاقها في اليوم التالي. إن هذا القول يبدو معقولاً، ولكن لم يثبت بعد أنه صحيح. فإنه لا يوجد إطلاقاً دليل على أنه صحيح. وليست هناك من دراسة علمية تدل على أن الجسم في حاجة إلى النوم كي يظل سليماً. والحقيقة هي أنه ما من إنسان متيقن من الدور الذي يلعبه النوم في جسم أي كائن حي فهناك حيوانات لا تنام إطلاقاً، ومعظم الناس يحتاجون إلى ست ساعات أو ثماني ساعات من النوم في كل يوم، ولكن هنالك حالات من الناس الذين يكفيهم أقل من ساعة واحدة من النوم. 
والإعتقاد الشائع بأن النوم شيء أساسي للصحة العقلية وأن الحرمان من النوم يسبب انهياراً لم يثبت علمياً. وهناك أشخاص أصحاء ظلوا مستيقظين لأسابيع، فكانت النتيجة أنهم أحسوا بنعاس شديد، ولكنهم لم يمرضوا، ولم يصابوا بلوثة عقلية. إن قلة النوم طبعاً تحدث توتراً عند الإنسان، ولكنه توتر لا يزيد على ما تحدثه العوارض الأخرى، وبعد جيل من البحث كان ما أثبته العلماء شيئاً واحداً فقط عن القصد من النوم: أنه يقضي على النعاس، فالناس ينامون لأنهم يشعرون بالنعاس، فإذا لم يناموا ازدادوا نعاساً. 
وهنالك جوانب أخرى من البحث كانت أكثر كشفاً للحقائق. وقد خرج كثير من المكتشفات عن النوم من مختبرات النوم حيث يدرس المرضى أو المتطوعون أثناء نومهم. وقد ربطت مجسات تخطيط الدماغ إلى جلد رؤوسهم إلى جانب أشرطة أخرى لقياس التنفس وضربات القلب والحركات. 
ومن أول المكتشفات التي جاءت بها المختبرات ما كان متعلقاً بالذي يحدث أثناء النوم الطبيعي. فمعظم الناس يعتقدون أن الدماغ أثناء النوم يتوقف عن أداء وظائفه، وهكذا يسترخي الجسم تماماً. إن هنالك شيئاً من الصحة في هذا القول، ولكن الذي تبين أن النوم حاله أشد اضطراباً مما كان يظن سابقاً. فالنوبات الدماغية وجلطات القلب ونوبات الربو تحدث في أغلب الأحيان أثناء النوم، والمصابون بالقرحة تفرز معدتهم من الأحماض أثناء النوم أكثر مما تفرزه أثناء اليقظة. 
وقد كان الأرق حتى وقت قريب، يعتبر مشكلة عصبية غامضة، وأن خير علاج له هو بعث الطمأنينة في نفس الشخص المصاب بالأرق، أو القيام بتدريبات للاسترخاء، أو بإعطائه أقراص منومة. أما اليوم فقد علم أن الأرق يشكل حالات طبية ونفسية مختلفة. وأن معظم أسبابه تندرج تحت فئات ست: الأرق الكاذب، العقاقير، العادة، مشاكل في الإيقاع الحيوي بالجسم، الإنقباض، والمشاكل الطبية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الارق – هروب النوم Insomnia ؟ 
ما هي أسباب الأرق ؟   
الأرق الكاذب   
 لقد أظهرت مختبرات البحث حول قضايا النوم أن ثلث أو نصف الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الأرق غير مصابين به. فقد ثبت من المراقبة والبحث أن كثيراً من الأشخاص الذين يأتون إلى المستشفى طالبين علاجاً ضد الأرق يستسلمون للنوم بسرعة، ويقضون ليلة هادئة، ولكنهم عندما يستيقظون في الصباح يعودون إلى الشكوى من أنهم قد قضوا ليلة مؤرقة أخرى. 
ولا يدري أحد سبب ظن أولئك الأشخاص بأن نومهم سيء، في حين أنهم لا يعانون شيئاً من ذلك، ولكن الشيء الواضح هو أن الأطباء لا يستطيعون أن يركنوا إلى أوصاف الأشخاص أنفسهم للأرق الذي يصيبهم. إذ إن الكثيرين منا لا يعرفون كيف ننام.   
العقاقير   
إن أقراص النوم لا فائدة منها بالنسبة لجانب كبير من الناس الذين يقولون إنهم مصابون بالأرق. وهي خطيرة بالنسبة لأي إنسان مصاب بمشاكل نفسية. وهذه الأقراص يجب ألا تستعمل في أي حالة من الحالات البعيدة المدى، ولكنها قد تكون مفيدة بالنسبة للحالات القصيرة المدى. 
فإن وصف أقراص النوم لا يشفي من الأرق. فهذه العقاقير تسبب الأرق. فهي تنتج نوعاً هزيلاً من الراحة، خير وصف له النسيان لا النوم. 
والحبوب التي يسهل شراؤها بدون وصفة طبيب لمساعدة الإنسان على النوم، ليست حبوب نوم أبداً. إذ أن بعضها من مضادات الهستامين، وهي شبيهة بالعقاقير التي توصف لمعالجة الحساسية وبعضها يهدىء الأمراض العاطفية. ومن الآثار الجانبية لهذه العقاقير النعاس، ولذلك فإنها كثيراً ما تباع على أنها أدوية تساعد على النوم. والقلة من الناس هي التي تؤثر فيها تلك الأقراص لكنها غير مفيدة بالنسبة لمعظم الناس.   
العادة   
إن معظم الناس يشعرون بالنعاس عندما يأوون إلى الفراش. ولكن بعضنا لا يشعر بالنعاس بهذه السرعة، والمشكلة هي أن كل إنسان يحتاج إلى مدة مختلفة عن مدة غيره. فهناك أناس، وهم قلة زهيدة، لا تكتفي بأقل من عشر ساعات من النوم، ولكن غيرهم تكفيهم تماماً خمس أو ست ساعات. 
من أكثر الشكاوى التي يسمعها الطبيب: «لا أستطيع النوم قبل مرور ساعات طويلة» أو «إنني أستيقظ بعد فترة قصيرة من النوم ثم لا أستطيع بعد ذلك أن أعود إليه». إن الأشخاص الذين تكون شكواهم من هذا القبيل نادراً ما يشعرون بالقلق أو المرض أو الانقباض. فمعظمهم لا يحتاج للقدر الذي يظنون أنه لازم لهم من ساعات النوم. والحل هو أن يؤخر الإنسان موعد نومه ويقدم موعد استيقاظه. فالمسألة لا تعدو كونها إحدى العادات.   
مشاكل حيوية   
إن لتضارب العادات أو المواعيد مع الساعات البيولوجية أو الحيوية المركبة في أجسامنا، تحدث الأرق أحياناً، إذ إن هناك وظائف كثيرة تؤدي في الجسم كدرجة الحرارة والإفرازات الهرمونية وضغط الدم تزداد وتقل حسب مواعيد معينة. 
وحتى الجوع والنعاس يحدثان في نفس الموعد تقريباً كل يوم. وهناك كثير من الأشخاص الذين يشكون الأرق، يستطيعون في الواقع أن يناموا نوماً طبيعياً لو أنهم استجابوا لما تقوله ساعاتهم البيولوجية.   
الإنقباض والقلق   
إذا كان الشخص المريض الذي قضى ليلته ساهراً في المستشفى فإنه يترك فراشه في الصباح وهو تائه النظرات أشعث. ولكن القلة ممن يشكون الأرق تظهر عليهم هذه الأعراض. وهؤلاء لا يزعجهم النعاس أثناء النهار، ولكن الذي يزعجهم فعلاً هو قضاء ساعات طويلة أثناء الليل مع أفكارهم. 
إن الإضطرابات النفسية قد تسبب نوماً مضطرباً. والإنسان المنقبض يستيقظ ليلاً ثم لا يستطيع العودة إلى النوم. ومع أن كل منا يستيقظ عدة مرات أثناء النوم الطبيعي، إلا أن معظمنا لا يجد أدنى صعوبة في العودة إلى النوم دون أن يتذكر في الصباح أنه قد استيقظ وكثيراً ما يستيقظ الإنسان العادي لسبب من الأسباب، كتلقيه مخابرة هاتفية، أو نحو ذلك، في ساعة متأخرة من الليل. وقد يظل ساعات طويلة بعد ذلك عاجزاً عن العودة إلى النوم. إن معظمنا يرى في ذلك مصدر إزعاج. لكن هذه الحالة قد تكون لبعضهم مأساة ومحنة لأن ساعات اليقظة في ما سيواجهونه من نعاس وكسل في اليوم التالي، كما أنهم سينصرفون إلى التفكير في مشاكلهم.   
الاضطرابات الطبية   
لقد اكتشفت مختبرات النوم عدة مشاكل طبية تسبب الأرق. ومن هذه الاضطرابات أن يظن الإنسان أنه لم ينعم بنوم ليلة هادئة طوال حياته. والحقيقة هي أنه ينام نوماً طبيعياً، حتى أن زوجته لا تطيق النوم معه في غرفة واحدة بسبب ارتفاع صوت شخيره، ولكنه مع ذلك يشهق وينحبس نفسه في بعض الأحيان وكأنه يحلم حلماً مزعجاً. وقد حل المختبر مشكلة هذا الرجل عندما اكتشف المختصون أن تنفس هذا الرجل يتوقف بضع عشرة مرة في الليلة الواحدة. وبعد حوالي نصف دقيقة يبدأ نضال هذا الرجل من أجل الحصول على الهواء. ثم يعود بعد فترة قصيرة إلى التنفس والشخير. ومن الطبيعي أن تلحق هذه الحالة الصحية الأذى الجسيم بنوم ذلك الرجل. وكان حل هذه المشكلة هو إحداث فتحة دائمة في القصبة الهوائية بعنقه، وذلك لكي يختصر الهواء الطريق إلى رئتيه فلا يعود مرغماً على المرور عبر الأنف والحلق. وقد أدى ذلك إلى منع الشخير وإلى تمتع المريض بنوم هادىء. وكانت الفتحة تغطى أثناء النهار. أمثال هذه الحالة الطبية كثيرة، منها أن المريض يرفس قدميه بعنف شديد عشرات المرات كل ليلة، وهذا من شأنه بالطبع أن يوقظه من نومه. 
هذه الحالات لا تنفع فيها حبوب النوم بطبيعة الحال، لذلك يقوم الطبيب المختص بالبحث عن العلاج الملائم لكل حالة على حدى.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الارق – هروب النوم Insomnia ؟ 
كيف يصاب المرضى بالأرق ؟   
إن الأرق ناشىء عن تفاعل متشابك بين عوامل كثيرة نفسية وعاطفية وبيولوجية وطبية وبيئية وعدد كبير من الأسباب. فقد يصاب الإنسان بالأرق من جراء الخوف أو الحزن، أو بسبب الضجيج أو الألم. 
ولقد أحصى الباحثون أربع مجموعات من العوامل التي تسبب الأرق: إنحراف الأمزجة البيولوجية والنفسية واستخدام العقاقير والكحول، اضطراب البيئة، والعادات السيئة والتكيف السلبي معها. فلنأت على كل عامل منها بدوره: 
يعتقد كثير من الباحثين أن شخصاً ما ربما كان منحرف المزاج بيولوجياً نحو الأرق. ويرى بعضهم أن النوم واليقظة ربما كانت تتحكم فيها منظومتان دماغيتان: منظومة لليقظة وأخرى للنوم. ولما كانت منظومة اليقظة يمكن أن تكون أقوى من منظومة النوم، فإنه لكي يحدث النوم ينبغي أن يضعف تأثير منظومة اليقظة ويحل محلها تأثير منظومة النوم. والمصابون بالأرق قد يكون عندهم إفراط في نشاط منظومة اليقظة إلى حد مزمن، أو قليلي نشاط منظومة النوم إلى حد مزمن أيضاً. 
وغالباً ما كان منحرفو المزاج البيولوجيون خفيفي النوم. 
وبالقياس إلى عميقي النوم، فإن معظم المصابين بالأرق يستيقظون ليلاً ويعتريهم تسارع في ضربات القلب وارتفاع في درجات الحرارة. وفي ليلة السهد المألوفة قد يجد المصاب بالأرق نفسه في حلقة مفرغة من الصحو الفيزيولوجي. والصحو العاطفي، وضعف النوم، بحيث أن كلاً منها يتغذى على سواه. 
كذلك، فإن المشاكل الصحية التي قد تنضم إلى هذه الحلقة، إما جماعياً أو فردياً، مسببة قلة النوم، وهذه تشمل الأمراض التي تسبب الألم أو انحباس النفس، أو اضطراب دقات القلب، وبعض مشاكل الكلية، والغدة الدرقية، والحمل، وتعب الساقين. كما أن عملية الشيخوخة وما تسببه من ضعف كفاءة النوم يمكن أيضاً أن تسهم بالأرق. 
أما دور العوامل النفسية في الأرق فهو مصدر أخذ ورد. فمعظم الخبراء يرى أن المشاكل النفسية كثيراً ما رافقت أو نشأت عن القلق. وليس من الواضح ما إذا كانت هنالك مشاكل ذهنية موجودة لدى معظم المصابين بالأرق. ومقدار تسببها فيه. ولكن مهما يكن السبب الأساسي للأرق فإن اليقظة العاطفية قد تؤدي إلى اليقظة النفسية. وكلاهما معاً قد يسببان صحوة النفس. 
وقد يصاب بعضهم بقلق شديد من جراء اضطرابات النوم بحيث يؤدي ذلك إلى الإنقباض. وآخرون قد يصابون بأنواع الإنقباض تؤدي إلى الأرق. وآخرون ينشأ الأرق لديهم لسبب حدوث اضطرابات في ساعاتهم البيولوجية. ولقد ثبتت صحة القول بأن الإعتماد على المخدرات والخمور هو من الأسباب الرئيسية للأرق المزمن. 
لما تبيَّن للباحثين السريريين في أمور النوم أن أنواعاً من المنبهات والمنومات يمكن أن تؤدي إلى الأرق، وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة إلى أنواع معينة من عقاقير الغدة الدرقية، وحبوب منع الحمل، ومضادات الاكتئاب، وأدوية القلب. وهناك طرفة تقول إن خير دواء للأرق هو أن يمسك المريض من قدميه ويهز هزاً عنيفاً حتى تسقط من جيوبه كل الأدوية التي يتعاطها. 
وقد أكد الباحثون بحيث لا يبقى معه مجال للشك في أن حبوب النوم، والكحول، وإن بدت مسببة للنوم أحياناً، إلا أنها تؤدي في الواقع إلى نوم ضحل مضطرب مصحوب بفترات قليلة من نوم حركة العين السريعة، وصحو مبكر. والإعتماد على الأقراص والكحول في جلب النوم يعني أن الشخص قد أصبح ضحية دائرة مغلقة من الأرق لمدة أسابيع أو أشهر. وإنه كقول أحدهم إني أستعير النوم ولا أشتريه. 
ويستفاد مما تقدم أن هناك عوامل جديدة مسبِّبة للأرق ولدوامه. وهذا التنوع في العوامل والأسباب هو الذي يجعل الأرق محيِّراً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الارق – هروب النوم Insomnia ؟ 
كيف يصاب الأصحاء بالأرق ؟   
هناك أسباب عديدة ومختلفة تسبب الأرق للأصحاء، أولها الضجيج، وهو غالباً ما يكون سبب الأرق الأول. كالزوج الذي يعلو شخيره ليلاً فتأرق زوجته، أو كلب ينبح في الحي، أو جهاز تلفزيون أو راديو مرتفع الصوت عند الجيران أو الطائرات التي تمر على ارتفاع منخفض إذا كان المنزل قريباً من أحد المطارات، وكذلك حركة السير الكثيفة في الشارع المطلة عليه نوافذ غرف النوم. كل هذه الأسباب كافية لتحول دون نوم الذين يتعرضون لها. 
والوسيلة الوحيدة في هذه الأحوال استعمال «سدادات الأذنين» الخاصة، ولكن ليس كل الناس قادرين على احتمال هذا «العلاج» وفي هذه الحالة يصبحون من المؤرقين. أما قليلو الصبر والعصبيون فإنهم يجدون صعوبة قصوى في العودة إلى سباتهم إذا ما استيقظوا فجأة على ضجة أو جلبة. وكلما اشتدت رغبتهم في النوم فر منهم وابتعد عنهم. 
وأفضل ما يمكن هؤلاء أن يفعلوا هو الهدوء والاستكانة وإقناع أنفسهم بأن قلة النوم ليست بالأمر الخطير. وأن أحداً لم يمت لأنه لم ينم ست ساعات في إحدى لياليه، وعندئذ لا يلبث النوم أن يعود إلى أجفانهم سريعاً. أما أولئك الذين ينفذ صبرهم فينهضون ويشعلون النور ويقرأون ويأكلون. فإنهم يستفيقون تماماً ويعصى عليهم النوم حتى طلوع الفجر. 
ويجمع الأخصائيون على أن أفضل وسيلة لمكافحة الأرق هي عدم التفكير في النوم واستعادة بعض الذكريات السعيدة، فذلك أفضل من الطريقة الكلاسيكية التي تفرض على المؤرق أن يعد إلى الألف أو أن «يعد الخراف».

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الارق – هروب النوم Insomnia ؟ 
الأرق كيف تقهره وطرائق مكافحته ؟   
لقد عرف الإنسان الأرق منذ القدم. وهو حالة تعرض على الإنسان فتمنعه من النوم. 
أما الجديد في هذا المجال، فهو دراسة عن النوم، بشكل عام، والمشاكل التي قد تعترضه, إنتهى إليها مؤخراً عدد من العلماء. 
لنأخذ مثلاً اصطلاح ريم (rem) وهي جمع لأوائل الكلمات الثلاث  
(rapid eye movement) ومعناها حركة النوم السريعة... هذه الكلمة تدل على مرحلة معينة من فترة النوم، تمتاز بسرعة تذبذب العين المغلقة تحت الجفن. 
فحركة (rem) هذه لا تحدث للنائم فقط إلا عندما يحلم. ورغم أن هذه الحركة كثيرة الحدوث، إلا أنها لم تكتشف علمياً إلا في الخمسينات من هذا القرن. كذلك، فإن أول عيادة متخصصة لاضطرابات النوم لم تنشأ قبل عام 1972. إن الجهود المبذولة لفهم ومعالجة الأرق آخذة في التسارع والإشتداد مع توسع أبحاث النوم، حتى أصبح الآن في أقطار العالم مئات من المراكز الطبية المتخصصة بأمور النوم و المعنية بأمور اضطرابه. 
وبالرغم من تضارب وجهات النظر لدى خبراء النوم حول أسباب وطرق معالجة الأرق فإن هناك اتفاقاً في الرأي فيما بينهم حول النقاط التالية: 
إن الأرق هو عرض من الأعراض كألم الصدر أو الصداع، وأنه ليس مرضاً بحد ذاته. 
والعلاج الصحيح للأرق يعتمد على فهم ذلك المزيج من الأسباب التي تسهم في الأرق، والتي يختص بها كل شخص. بدءاً من الاتجاهات البيولوجية وانتهاءً بالعوامل الطبية والعاطفية، والعادات السيئة. 
لقد كان عالم النفس وليم ديمنت هو الذي أطلق لفظة ريم على حركة النوم السريعة أو فترة الأحلام. وكان أول من أسس أول عيادة للنوم. وقد رعى ذلك الفرع من فروع التطور ورافق نموه. ويقول ديمنت dement إن باحثي النوم خلال السنوات الثلاثين الماضية قد أزاحوا ستار الجهل وسوء الإدراك. وبذلك كشفوا حقيقة اضطرابات النوم. 
والنظر إلى أن الأرق (insomnia) مصنف على أنه مجموعة مركبة من التفاعلات البدنية والنفسية، فإن اضطرابات النوم هي المسار العام النهائي لمجموعة من العوامل المسببة لها، ولو أن كلمة الأرق هي الكلمة التي تستخدم في الأحاديث غير الرسمية. 
إن الباحثين يضعون تمييزاً جلياً بين الأرق العابر وأشكال الأرق الأخرى الأشد خطورة. فالحقيقة أنه ما من إنسان أبداً قد سلم من الأرق العابر. وهذا على ما قد يسببه من إزعاج، إلا أنه ليس من النوع العظيم الجدية، فهو عادة لا يدوم أكثر من ليال قليلة. وكثيراً ما يكون مرده في هذه الحالة إلى اضطراب التوقيت في الحياة بسبب سرعة الانتقال بالطائرات النفاثة من منطقة إلى أخرى لسبب طارىء. 
وأخطر من الأرق العابر الأرق «القصير المدى». وقد يدوم هذا رغم اسمه أياماً عدة أو أسابيع. وقد تذكيه عوامل كثيرة كالشدة النفسية الناشئة عن حزن، أو طلاق، أو تغيير المسكن، أو العمل، أو مرض معين، أو ألم جسماني. 
إلا أن أشد أنواع الأرق هو الأرق «المزمن» الذي قد يلازم الشخص المصاب أشهراً بل سنوات أحياناً. 
إن هذين النوعين الأخيرين من الأرق هما أكثر أنواع الأرق دفعاً للناس إلى نشدان العون الطبي. ولكن ليست هناك «تركيبة» مقررة تحدد خطورة المشكلة، كأن يفقد الإنسان من نومه ساعات في الليلة الواحدة أو بضع ليال في الشهر. فالحدود بين النوم الكافي والنوم غير الكافي يصعب وصفها، لأن حاجات الناس إلى النوم تختلف اختلافاً كبيراً بين دورة حياتية وأخرى. 
فمتى تكون فترة النوم كافية؟ إن معظم الأطفال الحديثي الولادة ينامون ما بين سبع عشرة وثماني عشرة ساعة كل يوم. وعندما يشرف الإنسان على العاشرة من عمره تنخفض مدة النوم إلى ما بين تسع وعشر ساعات. 
وتستمر المدة في التضاؤل أثناء فترة المراهقة. إن ثلثي الكبار ينامون فترات تدوم ما بين سبع وثماني ساعات في الليلة الواحدة، في حين أن خمس عدد البالغين ينامون أقل من ست ساعات في الليلة. وعشرهم ينام أكثر من تسع ساعات. 
وعند الشيخوخة تتضاءل فترة نوم الشخص إلى ما معدله 5ـ6 ساعات كل ليلة وعلى هذا فإن المدة الوسطية «الطبيعية» لنوم الشخص البالغ هي سبع أو ثماني ساعات ليلياً. وهذا شيء عادي. 
ولكن هل هو ضروري؟ 
إن ما يقلق بال كثير من الأشخاص الذين يستغرقون في النوم أكثر من اللازم هو أنهم بشكل منتظم لا يستوفون الساعات الثماني. في الواقع إن هؤلاء لا ينبغي أن يقلقوا. والحقيقة هي أن الأبحاث والدراسات قد كشفت عن أن أولئك الذين ينامون بصورة طبيعية أكثر من ست ساعات كل ليلة هم أسعد حالاً، وأفضل تكيفاً، وأوفر نشاطاً من الأشخاص الذين يستغرقون أكثر من ذلك. 
فالمقلون في نومهم، كما تقول التجارب والدراسات، أكفأ، وأوفر طاقة، وأكثر اتصالات اجتماعية، وأقدر على إقامة منظومات دعم اجتماعية من أقرانهم الكسالى. 
وبعض الناس قد يخاف من الأرق ونتائجه المفترقة أي الخوف، حتى أن مخاوفهم هي التي تسبب تفاقم أرقهم. ولكن ما هو الأثر الحقيقي الذي يسببه فقد الإنسان لبضع ساعات من النوم؟ 
لقد دلت دراسات كثيرة على أن ليلة مسهدة لا يخلد فيها الإنسان للنوم أكثر من ساعتين، لا تؤثر في الحقيقة على أداء الإنسان في اليوم التالي. ولو أن هؤلاء يشعرون بأنهم أسرع انزعاجاً وأشد عدائية وأكثر تعباً وتعاسة. 
إن الحرمان من النوم قد تصبح له آثاراً مدمرة إذا كان تاماً. ولكن من الصعب إحداث حرمان تام من النوم، لأن حتى الحيوان في المختبرات يعرف كيف يسترق بضع ساعات كل ليلة من النوم الخاطف.   
إذا أراد الإنسان أن يجعل فراشه مكاناً للنوم، والنوم فقط، فإن عليه أن يراعي الأمور التالية: 
1 ـ لا تذهب إلى الفراش إلا إذا كنت متعباً. 
2 ـ لا تستعمل فراشك لشيء آخر غير النوم (وتدخل المعاشرة الزوجية في هذا الباب أيضاً بالطبع). 
3 ـ إذا عجزت عن النوم بعد فترة معقولة (بين 15 و20 دقيقة) فاترك فراشك واستغرق في القراءة، أو شاهد التلفزيون، المهم حمل الهموم إلى غرفة أخرى. 
4 ـ إذا أصبحت مستعداً للنوم عد إلى فراشك. فإذا صعب عليك النوم بعد ذلك، فطبق القاعدة السابقة وابدأ من جديد. ثابر على فعل ذلك طوال الليل إذا اقتضى الأمر إلى أن تستسلم للنوم لدى ملامسة رأسك للوسادة. 
5 ـ اربط المنبه كل صباح. واترك فراشك عندما يدق جرس الساعة كالعادة مهما تكن درجة تعبك. 
وإذا ما أعيتك المحاولات لبلوغ شواطىء النوم العميق: 
1 ـ إياك والإفراط في النوم في اليوم التالي للأرق ظناً منك بأن الإسراف فيه يغنيك عما فقدته. إذا كنت في أول الخمسين من عمرك، وكنت مصاباً بالأرق، فاستيقظ في نفس الوقت كل صباح، لأن ذلك ينشط فيك ساعة النوم واليقظة الطبيعية. 
2 ـ حاول أن تضع معياراً ثابتاً تأوي فيه إلى الفراش كل ليلة. فإذا ما تبين لك أن الكرى «النعاس» لا يطرق جفنيك حتى مع وصولك إلى وقت ذلك المعيار، فأخر التوقيت. ومن الضروري ألا تذهب إلى الفراش إلا بعد أن ينهكك النعاس أو يغلبك النوم. 
3 ـ إذا استيقظت ليلاً وعزَّت عليك العودة إلى سابق عهدك من النوم فلا تضطرب، بل إهدأ هنيهة ريثما يداعب النوم جفنيك. حاول أن تقرأ، فإذا بقيت مسهداً رغم ذلك وأعيتك الحيلة وازددت اضطراباً وتوتراً، فغادر الفراش، وقم ببعض الأعمال المنزلية الهادئة إلى أن يصيبك النعاس وبعدها عد إلى الفراش. 
4 ـ قلل التدخين وتعاطي الشوكولا والشاي وتجنبها عصراً أو مساءً. 
5 ـ تجنب تناول الوجبات الثقيلة عند اقتراب موعد النوم، وكذلك تفاد تناول الطعام في منتصف الليل. ولكن وجبة خفيفة من الحليب الساخن والبسكوت تساعد بعض الأشخاص على النوم. 
6 ـ حافظ على لياقتك البدنية عن طريق التدريب المنتظم، ولكن لا تتدرب عند اقتراب موعد النوم. 
7 ـ أبذل نشاطاً جسمانياً، إن أمكن في الليلة التي تلي إصابتك بالأرق. 
8 ـ إذا توترت عندما تحين ساعة النوم فتدرب على أساليب الإسترخاء، كأن تتوتر قليلاً وتسترخي بالتناوب، وتصور مشاهد مناظر هادئة. 
9 ـ حاول ممارسة أي من المقترحات الآنفة لمدة أسبوع على الأقل قبل أن تتخلى عنه. 
ومن النصائح العملية التي يقدمها الأخصائيون لمكافحة الأرق: 
1 ـ عدم تناول أي مشروب ساخن كالزهورات أو الشاي أو القهوة قبل النوم مباشرة. 
2 ـ الإمتناع عن مطالعة كل ما من شأنه أن يحرض الخيال، أو مشاهدة برنامج تلفزيوني مثير، أو الإستماع إلى الراديو وهو يذيع أخباراً مقلقلة. 
3 ـ الإسترخاء الكامل في السرير وترك العضلات دون أي توتر. 
4 ـ عدم التفكير في أي هم من الهموم اليومية، أو محاولة حل إحدى المشكلات المستعصية التي تحفز الدماغ وتنبهه. 
وأخيراً يجب أن تدرك أن الأرق هو حالة ذهنية. وليس هنالك مقدار محدد لما ينبغي أن ينامه الإنسان. وقد دلت الدراسات على أن الإنسان قد يكتفي بأربع ساعات من النوم كل ليلة إذا اقتضى الأمر في الأحوال الطارئة. 
وقد يكون أهم شيء هو أن يذكر الإنسان عندما يستعصي عليه النوم، ألا يقلق. 
إن الإنسان لا يموت من الأرق، ولا وجود للإنسان الذي يظل مسهداً إلى الأبد.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن حالات التحسس الانفية ؟    
هل تصاب بحكة و تدمع في العينين أو باحتقان  و سيلان انفي في الفصل نفسه من كل سنة ؟
هل تعاني من العطاس حين تكون قريبآ من الحيوانات أو في مكان العمل ؟
إذا كان ردك إيجابيآ على أي من الاسئلة فأنت تعاني من التحسس 
 ردات الفعل التحسسية و الاستجابة المناعية  
التحسس هو عبارة عن فرط استجابة الجهاز المناعي لمادة غير مؤذية عادة ، كاللقاح أو وبر  الحيوانات الاليفة ، إذ يحفز الاحتكاك بهذه المادة التي تعرف بالمُحسّس ، إنتاج غلوبولين مناعي يؤدي دور جسم مضاد ، ويدفع هذا الجلوبولين المناعي بالخلايا المناعية الموجودة في بطانة العينين والمجاري الهوائية على تحرير مواد التهابية ، بما فيها الهستامين . 
وعندما تتحرر هذه الكيميائيات ، فهي تؤدي إلى ظهور الاعراض الشائعة للتحسس ، كحكاك العينين وتورمهما واحمراهما ، احتقان أو سيلان الانف ، عطاس وسعال متكررين ، شرى او انتفاخات في الجلد ، وتسبب هذه الاستجابة التحسسية بعض اشكال الربو أو تؤدي إلى تفاقمها . 
وثمة مواد معينة خارج المنزل وداخله وفي الاطعمة التي تتناولها من شأنها أن تسبب استجابات تحسسية   
من أبرز المحسسات التي تدخل الجسم عبر التنشق : 
اللقاح : إن الربيع و الصيف و الخريف هي الفصول التي يتم خلالها إنتاج اللقاح في معظم المناخات ، وخلال هذه الفصول ، من غير الممكن تفادي التعرض للقاح الذي يحمله الهواء من الاشجار و الاعشاب  والاعشاب الضارة . 
عث الغبار : يأوي غبار المنزل جميع أنواع المحسسات المحتملة بما في ذلك اللقاح والعفن ، إلا أن المحسس الابرز يتمثل في عث الغبار ، إذ تتواجد آلاف من هذه الحشرات المجهرية الشبيهة بالعنكبوت في رشة  من غبار المنزل ، ويعتبر هذا سببآ في اعراض التحسس المستمرة على مدار السنة . 
هبرية الحيوانات الاليفة : يعتبر الكلاب و القطط من أكثر الحيوانات المسببة لردات الفعل التحسسية  ، وذلك من جرّاء هبرية الحيوان (قشرة الجلد ) ولعابه وبوله ووبره أحيانآ . 
العفن : كثر من الناس حساسون تجاه بزيرات العفن المنقولة بالهواء ، وينتج العفن الخارجي معظم بزيراته في الصيف وبداية الخريف ، أما العفن الداخلي فينشر بزيراته على مدار السنة .   
 اكتشاف اسباب حالات التحسس الانفية:   
من غير الواضح سبب تحسس بعض الناس تجاه محسسات ، كاللقاح مثلا، إلا أنه من المؤكد ان الميل للتحسس وراثي ، فإن كنت تعاني من ردات فعل تحسسية ، فذلك يشير إلى إحتمال وجود حالات تحسس لدى أفراد عائلتك المباشرين . 
والواقع أنه ليس من الضروري أن يتحسس الاقرباء تجاه المحسس نفسه ، فالمرء لا يرث تحسسآ تجاه مادة معينة بقدر ما يرث ميلآ عامآ للتحسس . 
إذا كانت أعراضك طفيفة ، يتوقف علاجك على ادوية تحسس غير موصوفة ، تشكل عادة مزيجآ من مضاد للهستامين ومضاد للاحتقان ، ولكن إن تواصلت الاعراض وازداد انزعاج المريض ، تستوجب الحالة اجراء فحص طبي . 
من أجل تشخيص التحسس لدقة ، يحتاج الطبيب إلى المعلومات التالية : 
الاعراض 
التعرضالمحتمل لمواد محسّسة 
المشاكل الطبية السابقة 
الظروف المعيشية السابقة والحالية 
تاريخ العائلة الطبي 
النظام الغذائي 
اسلوب المعيشة وعادات اللهو 
وتتمثل الخطوات التالية عادة بفحص جسدي واختبارات جلدية ، واثناء الاختبار الجلدي ، توضع نقط مخففة بالغة الدقة من المادة المحسسة المشتبه بها على الجلد ، فإذا كانت استجابة المريض ايجابية تجاه المحسس تظهر بقعة شبيهة أو شرى صغير (تدعى انتبار شروي وتهيج نسيجي ) في موضع الاختبار وذلك في غضون 20 دقيقة . 
الواقع أن النتيجة الاجابية للاختبار الجلدي لا تشير سوى إلى احتمال تحسس المريض تجاه مادة معينة ، بينما يستلزم تحديد سبب الاعراض الاخذ بالاعتبار نتائج الاختبار الجلدي إضافة إلى تاريخ المريض والفحص الجسدي .   
 الفرق بين الزكام والتحسس :   
بما أن حالات التحسس تسبب غالبآ اعراض مشابعة لاعراض الزكام بمافي ذلك احتقان الراس والصدر ، احتقان و سيلان الانف ، سعال و عطاس ( يخلط الكثيرون بين التحسس والزكام ) ، والواقع أن أعراض الزكام تزول عادة في غضون بضعة ايام ، أما التحسس فتتفاقم اعراضه في ظروف معينة أو تبدو أحيانآ أنها لن تنتهي . 
تعتبر حمى القش ، المعروفة طبيآ بالتهاب الانف التحسسي ، من حالات التحسس التنفسية الشائعة ، وغالبآ ما تظهر أعراضها في مواسم اللقاح ، أي في فصل الربيع أو الصيف أو الخريف ، وعمومآ ترجع حمى القش إلى التاهاب الانف التحسسي الموسمي الناجم عن اللقاح ولا علاقة لها بالقش كما أن الحمّى ليست من أعراضها . 
يعاني البعض من اعراض التحسس في الشتاء بشكل أساسي ، حين تكون المنازل مغلقة وغير معرضة للتهوئة ، مما يتيح تعرضآ أكبر لعث الغبار و العفن ، وقد تظهر الأعراض عند تواجد المصاب في غرفة واحدة مع قطة ، وثمة مصابون باعراض التحسس عشوائيآ على مدار السنة . 
تشتمل علامات و اعراض حمى القش على ما يلي : 
احتقان و سيلان انفيان 
عطاس متكرر 
سعال 
حكة في العين أو الأنف أو الحلق أو سقف الحلق 
 اساطير متعلقة بالتحسس :    
غالبآ ما يبدو التحسس غامض المصدر كما يصعب استباق استجابة الانسان له . بالتالي ، من غير المستغرب وجود عدة مفاهيم خاطئة حول اسبابه و علاجه ، وفي ما يلي ثلاث اساطير شائعة حول حالات التحسس : 
التحسس هو مرض نفسي جسدي : بالرغم من أن حمى القش تؤثر على العينين و الانف ، فإن أعراض التحسس لا تتوقف على الرأس فقط ، فالتحسس هو في الواقع حالة مرضية فعلية تشتمل على الجهاز المناعي ، ومن شأن التوتر أو الانفعالات أن تحفز ظهور الاعراض أو تزيدها سوءآ  ولكن الإنفعالات لا تسبب التحسس . 
الانتقال إلى اريزونا (في امريكا) يشفي التحسس : يظن بعض الناس الذي ينزعجون من التحسس تجاه اللقاح بأن الانتقال إلى الجنوب الغربي الذي يختلف فيه النبات والمناخ  يشفيهم من التحسس ، والواقع أن الصحراء قد لا تحتوي على شجر القيقب ، إلا أنها تتميز بأنواع أخرى من النبات الذي ينثر اللقاح كالمرمية و خشب القطن و الرماد و شجر الزيتون ، فالاشخاص الذي يتحسسون تجاه بعض اللقاح و العفن قد يتحسسون تجاه اللقاح والعفن الموجودين في بيئات أخرى . 
الحيوانات الأليفة ذات الوبر القير لا تسبب التحسس : إن وبر الحيوانات ، بغض النظر عن طوله ، ليس مسؤولآ عن التحسس ، والسبب الحقيقي هو قشرة الجلد وفي بعض الاحيان اللعاب و البول ، فإن كنت تتحسس تجاه الحيوانات ذات الوبر ، يمكنك استبدالها بحيوانات أكثر أمانآ كالاسماك أو الزواحف . 
 العناية الذاتية :   
تتمثل الطريقة الفضلى لمحاولة التكيف بمعرفة المحسسات وتجنبها . 
اللقاح :  
لا تغادر المنزل عندما تكون نسبة اللقاح في ذروتها ، اي بين الخامسة و العاشرة صباحآ . إستعمل مكيفآ مجهزآ بمرشح جيد ، وغير المرشح دومآ . 
ارتد قناعآ ضد اللقاح عند الخروج من المنزل أو العمل في الحديقة . 
أمض عطلتك خارج المنطقة عندما يكون موسم اللقاح في ذروته . 
الغبار أو العفن : 
حدّد من تعرضك للغبار أو العفن بتنظيف المنزل مرة واحدة في الاسبوع على الاقل، وارتد قناعآ أثناء التنظيف أو تدبّر من ينظفه لك . 
غلّف المرتبات والوسائد بأغلفة مضادة للغبار . 
فكّر بإبدال المفروشات المتحدة بأخرى من الجلد أو الفينيل و السجاد بالخشب أو الفينيل أو القرميد، خاصة في غرفة النوم . 
حافظ على الرطوبة الداخلية ما بين 30 و 50 بالمئة ، واستعمل مراوح عادمة في الحمامات و المطبخ و معدّلآ للرطوبة في جهاز التدفئة . 
نظف معدّلات الرطوبة تكرارى منعآ لنمو العفن و البكتيريا . 
الحيوانات الاليفة : 
تجنب الاقتراب من الحيوانات ذات الفراء أو الريش 
في حال قررت الاحتفاظ بحيوان ذي فرو ، اغسله مرة اسبوعيآ بالماء و الصابون ، وأبق الحيوان خارج المنزل قدر الامكان و امنعه من الدخول إلى غرفة النوم . 
 علاج التحسس التنفسي و العون الطبي :    
مضادات الهيستامين : تستعمل بشكل واسع لتخفيف العطاس و سيلان الانف  و حكة العين أو الحلق ، وتعمل مضادات الهستامين على حصر عمل الهيستامين ، وهو أحد المهيجات الكيميائية المسؤولة بشكل واسع عن الاعراض، ولكننا نحذر أن من شأن بعض مضادات الهستامين أن تسبب النعاس . 
مزيلات الاحتقان : تزيل بعض اعراض التحسس عبر تخفيف الإحتقان أو التورم في الاغشية الأنفية، مما يسمح بالتنفس بسهولة أكبر ، وكثير من عقاقير التحسس والزكام غير الموصوفة تشكل مزيجآ من مزيل الاحتقان ومضاد الهستامين . 
حقن التحسس أو المداواة المناعية : تقوم على حقن مقادير دقيقة من المحسسات المعروفة داخل الجهاز المناعي ، وبعد عدة حقن ، تعطى اسبوعيآ عادة ، يصبح المريض أكثر مناعة تجاه مولد الحساسية. بعد ذلك يخضع لحقن شهرية وذلك لعدة سنوات . 
الرذاذ الأنفي : يتوافر موصوفآ وغير موصوف ، ويمكن أن يشكّل جزءآ من وسائل الدفاع ضد التحسس ، وفي ما يلي وصف لمختلف أنواعه : 
ستيرويد قشري : يتوفر موصوفآ ، وهو سزيل الاحتقان عند استعماله يوميآ ، ولكن لا تظهر فعاليته التّامة إلا بعد اسبوع . 
صوديوم الكرومولين : هو رذاذ أنفي يحتوي على صوديوم الكروملين ، يمنع العطاس و حكة  و سيلان الأنف الناجم عن حالات التحسس الطفيفة إلى المعتدلة . 
محلول الملح : هو رذاذ انفي يحتوي على الماء المالح ، ويعمل على ازالة الاحتقان الخفيف وترخية البلغم  ومنع التقشر، ويمكن استعمال هذ النوع من الرذاذ بأمان قدر الحاجة حتى تخف الاعراض . 
مزيل الإحتقان : هذا النوع من الرذاذ غير مخصص لتخفيف أعراض التحسس المزمن ، يجدر بالتالي تجنبها أو استعمالها بإقتصاد لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أو أربعة أيام .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن التهاب المفاصل –  إلتهاب المفاصل – انواع / اسباب / علاج امراض المفاصل بالتمارين ؟     مقدمة :  
يعتبر التهاب المفاصل أحد اكثر المشاكل الطبية شيوعآ في الولايات المتحدة ، وهو يصيب واحدآ من كل سبعة اشخاص ، و ثمة أكثر من 100  نوع من حالات التهابات المفاصل والتي تختلف اسبابها و اعراضها و طرق علاجها . 
وتشتمل العلامات التحذيرية لالتهاب المفاصل على ما يلي ( اعراض التهاب المفاصل ):-
-         تورم في مفصل أو اكثر .
-         تيبس صباحي متواصل .
-         الم متكرر في احد المفاصل .
-         عجز عن تحريك المفصل بشكل طبيعي .
-         احمرار واضح و دفء في المفصل .
-         ترافق ألم المفصل بحالات غير مبررة من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة أو انخفاض الوزن أو الضعف . 
فعند ظهور أي من هذه العلامات حديثآ ودوامها لأكثر من أسبوعين ، يجب تقييمها طبيآ على الفور.
ومن الأهمية بمكان تمييز التهاب المفاصل عن الاوجاع والآلام البسيطة كالروماتيزم لعلاج الحالة بشكل صحيح .
وينتج التهاب المفاصل عن بلاء المفاصل أو تمزقها ، كما هو الأمر مع الالتهاب العظمي المفصلي ، أو عن تأذي المفصل أو إلتهابه أو إصابته بعدوى أو عن سبب آخر غير معروف، إلا أن إلتهاب المفاصل يستعمل للإشارة إلى معظم العلل المفصلية .   
التمرّن : 
يتبين مع الوقت أن التمرن هو على الأرجح الأكثر فعالية للتعامل مع اعراض التهاب المفاصل ، ويجب أن تتم التمارين بإنتظام للشعور بالتحسن ، لذا يتوجب عليك إستشارة الطبيب لمباشرة برنامج رياضي منتظم يتوافق مع حاجتك الخاصة . 
بشكل عام ، أنت ترغب بالحفاظ على حالة جسدية جيدة يوميآ ، ويعني ذلك الحفاظ على مرونة الجسد وقوته وقدرته على التحمل ، وهذا ما سيحمي المفاصل من التلف الإضافي ويحافظ على استوائها ويخفف من التيبس والألم . 
وثمة أنواع مختلفة من التمارين لإتمام أهداف عدة ، فلزيادة مرونة المفصل ، تعمل تمارين نظاق الحركة ( الشد اللطيف ) على تحريك المفصل من جهة إلى أخرى ، بيد أنه في حالات الإلتهاب العظمي المفصلي الحاد قد تسبب هذه التمارين ألمآ في المفصل، بالتالي ، لا تواصل التمرين لما بعد حدود الالم من دون نصيحة الطبيب أو الفيزيائي .
ويعتبر تحريك مجموعات عضلية واسعة لمدة 15 إلى 20 دقيقة هي الطريقة الفضلى للتمرن هوائيآ من أجل تقوية العضلات وزيادة قدرتها على التحمل ، وتشكل رياضات المشي وركوب الدراجة والسباحة والرقص أمثلة جيدة للتمارين الهوائية التي تُحدث ضغطآ خفيفآ إلى معتدل على المفاصل . 
وفي حال كنت تعاني من زيادة مفرطة في الوزن ، تزداد صعوبة الحركة والتنقّل ، إذ يمارس الثقل ضغطآ على الظهر و الوركين و الركبتين و القدمين ، وهي من أبرز المناطق التي تصاب بالإلتهاب العظمي المفصلي ، والواقع أنه ما دليل واضح على أن زيادة الوزن تسبب التهابآ عظميآ مفصليآ ، إلا أن البدانة تؤدي إلى تفاقم الاعراض بشكل ملحوظ .   أبرز اشكال أو انواع التهاب المفاصل : 
- الالتهاب العظمي المفصلي أو الالتهاب المفصلي العظمي 
السبب والتوتر :  
يعرف هذا المرض لدى عامة الناس بـ " خشونة المفصل " ، وأكثر المفاصل تعرضآ للمرض هو مفصل الحوض يليه مفصل الركبة .
يقترن بالبلاء و التمزق الطبيعيين للمفاصل ، 
قد يعود السبب إلى خلل في توازن الانزيمات ، وتشيع هذه الحالة لدى الاشخاص ما فوق الخمسين من العمر ، 
وتندر لدى الشباب ما لم يتعرض المفصل لإصابة مؤذية 
اعراض اساسية:
ألم في المفصل بعد استعماله 
انزعاج في المفصل قبل تغير الطقس أو اثناء تغيره 
تورم و قلة مرونة في المفصل 
كتل عظمية عند مفاصل الاصابع 
اوجاع شائعة مع احمرار و دفء في المفصل أحيانآ 
مدى خطورة الحالة : 
غير خطيرة عادة ، ولكنها لا تزول مع أن الالم قد يظهر ويختفي، وتتمثل عواقبها في تعطّل المفصل في حالات نادرة ،  ومن شأن مفاصل معينة كالورك و الركبة أن تتدهور لدرجة الحاجة إلى جراحة تبديلية ، ويؤدي عامل السن دورآ أساسيآ في ذلك . 
- التهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمي 
السبب والتوتر :
هو من اكثر أنواع التهاب المفاصل الالتهابي شيوعآ ، وتتطور هذه الحالة بين سن العشرين والخمسين ، وتنجم على الأرجح عن مهاجمة الجهاز المناعي لنسيج بطانة المفصل 
الاعراض الاساسية : 
الم وتورم في المفاصل الصغيرة لليدين والقدمين 
وجع أو تيبس عام خاصة في الصباح وبعد فترات الراحة 
تورم و ألم وسخونة في المفاصل أثناء أول النوبة وذرتها 
مدى خطورة الحالة : 
هي أكثر انواع التهاب المفاصل إضعافآ ، فغالبآ ما تسبب هذه الحالة تشوهآ في المفاصل ، كما يعاني البعض من تعرق و إرتفاع في الحرارة يصحبهما فقدان لقوة العضلات المرتبطة بالمفاصل المصابة ، وغالبآ ما تكون هذه الحالة مزمنة مع أنها قد تظهر وتختفي
التهاب المفاصل المعدي أو التهاب المفاصل الصديدي أو الالتهاب المفصلي الناجم عن عدوى : 
السبب والتوتر : 
تحدث الإصابة نتيجة عدوى و تشتمل العوامل المعدية على بكتيريا وفطريات وفيروسات ، ومن شأنها أن تنجم عن مضاعفات لأمراض متناقلة جنسيا ، كما أنها قد تطرآ لدى أيّ كان .
وفي بعض الاحيان يكون المفصل هو الموضع الوحيد المصاب بالعدوى من الجسم ، برغم أنه في حالات أخرى تحدث عدوى المفصل كجزء من عدوى أشمل تصيب عدة أجزاء من الجسم مثلما يحدث في مرض لايم .  
أعراض أساسية :
لا تكون الاعراض حادة ولا تدوم طويلآ، و لدى الكبار تصل اغلب العدوى البكتيرية الى المفاصل قادمة من الدم 
الم و تيبس في احد المفاصل هو عادة الركبة أو الكتف أو الورك أو الكاحل أو المرفق أو الاصبع أو المعصم 
تكون الأنسجة المحيطة دافئة ومحمرة و متورمة 
قشعريرة و ارتفاع في الحرارة و ضعف أو ارهاق 
يمكن اقترانها بطفح جلدي 
غثيان 
مدى خطورة الحالة : 
قد يقوم طبيبك بشفط بعض السائل من المفصل لتحليله معمليآ، كما أنه قد يجري بعض الاختبارات بحثآ عن عدوى بالدم ،  وعادة ما تحقق الضادات الحيوية القضاء على البكتيريا ، ونادرآ ما تستخدم مضادات الفيروسات  نظرآ لأن أغلب الفيروسات يصعب القضاء عليها بالعقاقير ونظرآ لأن العدوى الفيروسية التي تصيب المفاصل غالبآ ما تزول من تلقاء نفسها . 
وفي معظم الحالات ، يؤدي التشخيص والعلاج الفوريين لعدوى المفصل إلى شفاء سريع و تام . 
وقد يوصي الطبيب بالعلاج الطبيعي لضمان استعادتك للحركة و قوة المفصل .
هذه الحالة إذا لم تعالج فقد تتلف العظام و المفاصل و ما يحيط بها من انسجة تلفآ تامآ ، وفي الحالات الشديدة من تلف المفاصل قد تحتاج لجراحة لإعادة بناء المفصل .  
- النقرس 
السبب والتوتر :
تتكون في المفصل بلورات من حمض الاوريك ، و اغلب المصابون هم من الرجل ما فوق الاربعين من العمر 
الاعراض الاساسية : 
ألم حاد يضرب فجأة مفصلآ واحدآ غالبآ ما يقع عند قاعدة الإصبع الكبير 
تورم و إحمرار 
مدى خطورة الحالة : 
تسبب نوبة حادة يمكن علاجها بفعالية ، بعد انتهاء النوبة يعود المفصل عادة الى حالته الطبيعية ، غير ان النوبات قد تتكرر و قد تتطلب علاج وقائي لتخفيف مستويات حمض الأوريك في الدم 
تشتمل انواع التهاب المفاصل الأخرى على:- 
-  التهاب المفاصل الصدافي ، الذي يطرآ لدى المصابين بالصداف ، خاصة في مفاصل اصبع اليدين و مفاصل القدمين.
- متلازمة رايتر التي تنتقل عبر الاتصال الجنسي وتتميز بـ الم في المفاصل وافرازات من القضيب و التهاب مؤلم في العين و طفح جلدي
- التهاب الفقار القسطي ، الذي يصيب مفاصل العمود الفقري و يسبب في حالات متقدمة تيبس شديد في عظم الظهر  
الادوية التي تزيل انزعاج التهابات المفاصل : 
في ما يلي ابرز انواع العقاقير و الأدوية الموصوفة و غير الموصوفة التي تستعمل في حالات الالتهاب العظمي المفصلي.
·   الاسبرين: لكمية الجرعة دور في العلاج، لذى يحتاج الطبيب تحديد الكمية المناسبة للمريض، ويمكن تخفيف الالم بتناول قرصين كل اربع ساعات، وقد يشعر المصاب بالحاجة الى الاستمرار بأخذ هذه الجرعة لأسبوع او أسبوعين في حالات الالتهاب.
·   الاسيتامينوفين: إن دواء الأسيتامينوفين الغير موصوف يخفف الالم بقدر ما يفعل الأسبرين وهو أقل ميلاً للتأثيرعلى المعدة، وهو لا يساعد في حالات الالتهاب، ولكن بما ان المفاصل نادراً ما تكون ملتهبة في حالات الإلتهاب العظمي المفصلي وهو خيار ملائم في أغلب الأحيان.
·   العقاقير المضادة للالتهاب غير المحتوية على الستيرويد: فعاليتها تعادل فعالية الإسبرين قد تكون آثارها الجانبية اقل غير انها اكثر كلفة، كما ان جرعاتها اليومية اقل من الاسبرين.
·   الستيرويدات القشرية: هي اشبه بهرمون تنتجه الغدة الكظرية، تعمل على تخفيف الالتهاب، وثمة عشرين نوعاً من الستيرويدات القشرية اكثرها استعمالاً هو البريدنيزون، والواقع ان الاطباء لا يصفون الستيرويدات القشرية لحالات التهاب العظم المفصلي، الا انهم قد يعمدون عرضياً الى حقن عقار يحتوي على الكورتيزون في مفصل مصاب بالتهاب حاد، وبما ان الاستعمال المتكرر لهذا العقار من شأنه ان يسرّع تقدم مرض المفصل فقد لا يتعدى عدد الحقن إثنين او ثلاث سنوياً. 
تحذير:
يمكن لكثير من المسكنات والعقاقير المضادة للالتهاب ان تهيج بطانة المعدة والامعاء مسببة قروحاً وحتى نزفاً مع الاستعمال الطويل المدى.
استشر طبيباً ان كنت تستعمل مضادات للالتهاب غير محتوية على الستيرويد او اسبرين بانتظام لآكثر من اسبوعين لعلاج الم مفصلي، وثمة صنف جديد من الادوية يدعى cox-2 inhibitors من شأنه أن يكون اقل إضراراَ بالمعدة. 
وسائل أخرى لتسكين الالم:
استشر طبيبك الفيزيائي أوالمهني حول طرق المداواة التالية: 
·   الحرارة: بمقدورها ترخية العضلات المحيطة بالمفصل المؤلم، ويمكن استعمالها سطحياً عبر الماء الدافئ او حمام البارافين أو الحشية الكهربائية او الاكياس الساخنة او المصباح الحراري، ولكن يجب أخذ الحيطة لتجنب الإصابة بالحروق. ولنفاذ الحرارة بشكل أعمق، يمكن للطبيب الفيزيائي ان يستعمل الإنفاذ الحراري ما فوق الصوتي أو القصير الموجة. 
·   البرودة: تعمل كمخدّر موضعي، كما أنها تخفف من التشنجات العضلية. وتنفع الأكياس الباردة عند الشعور بألم في العضلات إثر بقائها في الوضعية نفسها تجنباً للألم.
·   الجبائر: تسند المفاصل الضعيفة والمؤلمة وتحميها خلال العمل، كما توفر لها وضعية سليمة في الليل مما يساعد على النوم المريح، غير ان من شأن التجبير المستمر ان يخفف من مرونة المفصل. 
·   تقنيات الاسترخاء: بما فيها التنويم والتخيّل والتنفس العميق واسترخاء العضلات وغيرها من التقنيات التي يمكنها تخفيف الألم. 
·   تقنيات أخرى: كالتمارين الخفيفة التأثير وتخفيف الوزن ووسائل التقويم(كضبانات الحذاء) وادوات المعاونة في السير(كالعصي وقضبان المشي) هذا بالاضافة الى تقوية العضلات وتخفيف الضغط على المفاصل وبالتالي تخفيف الألم. 
حماية المفصل:
تتيح "تقنيات الجسم" السليمة للإنسان بالتحرك مع حد أدنى من الإجهاد. وقد يقترح الطبيب الفيزيائي أو المهنّي باعتماد تقنيات ومعدات تحمي المفاصل وتخفف الضغط وتحفظ الضغط وتحفظ الطاقة. 
ومن التعديلات التي يمكن القيام بها: 
·   تجنب حركات الإمساك التي تجهد مفاصل الأصابع. فمثلاً، عوضاً عن الحقائب التي تحمل باليد يمكن اختيار حقيبة ذات حمالة للكتف. واستعمل الماء الحار لفتح غطاء المرطبان واضغط بكفّك لفتحه او استعمل مفتاحاً خاصاً، ولا تفتل مفاصلك او تستعملها بعنف. 
·   وزع ثقل الشئ الذي تحمله على عدة مفاصل. استعمل كلتا يديك مثلاً لرفع قدر ثقيل، وجرب استعمال عصاً للمشي. 
·       خذ استراحة دورياً للاسترخاء وشدّ العضلات. 
·   اعمد خلال النهار الى استعمال عضلاتك الأقوى وركز على المفاصل العريضة. فلا تدفع باباً زجاجياً بيديك، بل اتكئ عليه لفتحه. ولالتقاط شئ عن الأرض، انحن على ركبتيك وقرفص مع إبقاء الظهر مستقيماً. 
·   ثمة ادوات خاصة لتسهيل عملية إمساك الأشياء، متوافرة لتزرير القمصان والاستعمال المطبخي. اتصل بالصيدلي او المرشد الصحي لتزويدك بمعلومات حول كيفية الحصول عليها. 
لا تنخدع بعلاجات لم تثبت فعاليتها
تشير الاحصاءات الى ان واحداً من كل عشرة اشخاص يجربون علاجاً لم تثبت فعاليته يبلغ عن إصابته بأعراض جانبية مؤذية. وفي ما يلي بعض من هذه الادعاءات الشعبية الخاطئة: 
-    زيت كبد سمك القدّ "يشحّم" المفاصل المتيسبة، قد يبدو ذلك منطقيا: إلا ان الجسد يتعامل مع زيت كبد سمك القد كأي نوع آخر من الدهون، وهو لا يأتي بنفع خاص للمفاصل، لا بل من شأن هذا النوع من الزيوت، إن هو استُهلك بكميات كبيرة ان يؤدي الى تسمم بالفيتامين AوD.
-    تسبب بعض الأطعمة "التهاب مفاصل تحسسي": ما من دليل على أن التحسس الناجم عن الطعام يسبب التهاباً في المفاصل، كما انه من غير الممكن تخفيف التهاب المفاصل عبر تجنب تناول البندورة او غيرها من الاطعمة.
-    زيت السمك يخفف من الالتهاب: يشير بحث أجري على التهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمي الى ان الاحماض الدهنية أوميغا_3 الموجودة في زيوت السمك قد تخفف الالتهاب بشكل بسيط ومؤقت. وهذا الاكتشاف صحيح، غير اننا لا ننصح باستعمال ملحقات زيوت الاسماك, إذ يحتاج المريض لحوالي 15كبسولة يومياً, ولا يعلم الأطباء ما إذا كانت هذه الكمية آمنة. اما الجرعات الاقل فهي غير نافعة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن التهاب المفاصل –  إلتهاب المفاصل – انواع / اسباب / علاج امراض المفاصل بالتمارين ؟     علاج التهاب المفاصل بالتمرينات :   تمرينات لعلاج التهاب المفاصل : 
 يمكن للتمرينات الرياضية أن تبطيء من تفاقك حالات الالتهابات المفصلي  ، غير أنه لا يوجد ثمة برنامج أوحد يمكن أن يصلح للجميع ، فالتمرينات يجب أن تصمم تبعآ لإحتياج كل شخص حتى تحول دون إصابته بالضيق أو بتفاقم حالة التهاب المفاصل لديه ، فإطلب من إخصائي العلاج الطبيعي  أن يزودك بتمرينات محددة تلائم حالتك فتحقق لك أكبر فائدة . 
إن تمارين مرضى إلتهاب النفاصل تنقسم إلى ثلاث فئات وهي :- 
الفئة الأولى : تمرينات المرونة :  
وهي تمرينات يومية لمجال الحركة مصصمة لتحسين خاصية المرونة والمحافظة عليها . 
وتعمل تمارين المرونة على شد واستطالة المجموعات العضلية وقد تساعد جسدك على مزيد من التحكم والمرونة. 
تمرينات المرونة مفيدة كذلك في الاحماء والتبريد عقب التدريب ، وهي تساعد على شد العضلات التي تعرضت للتقلص أثناء الاشكال الاخرى من التدريب أو منذ آخر تدريب قمت به . 
وتعمل تمارين المرونة على تحسين قدرة عضلاتك على استعادة عافيتها بعد التمرينات . 
وإذا أديت تمرينات المرونة بهدوء فإنها تساعد على الوقاية من الشد العضلي . 
ويجد بعض الناس صعوبة في الإحتفاظ بمرونتهم مع التقدم في العمر . 
والحفاظ على المرونة قد يساعدك على الإحتفاظ بقوتك وقدرتك على اداء المهام اليومية دون اصابات . 
اليوجا أحد اشكال التمارين تمرينات المرونة .  
الفئة الثانية : تمرينات القوة و تسمى ايضآ تمارين المقاومة  بهدف حماية و تدعيم المفصل المصاب . 
وتمارين القوة تقوم بالمحافظة على كثافة الجسم ، و زيادة الكتلة العضلية ، والارتقاء بالقوة البدنية ، و تتضمن تدريبات القوة تشغيل المجموعات العضلية في مواجهة درجة ما من المقاومة . 
وقد تكون تدريبات القوة ديناميكية ، أي مفعمة بالحركة مثل رفع الاثقال ، وفيها تتغير بالفعل اطوال العضلات أو لاتقصرية وفيها تنقبض العضلات دون ان تقصر ، كما أنها تشد شدآ خفيفآ بإستعمال أحد أجزاء الجسم كمقاومة لحركة جزء اخر . 
ومع تقدم اعمار الناس ، يبدأ المقدار العضلي في التقلص ، ويتجدد بناء العضلات برفع الاثقال (حتى أفصى قدرة ممكنة لك ، وهو الحد الاقصى من الثقل الذي يمكنك رفعه 8 مرات يوميآ دفعة واحدة ) لمدة 20 إلى 30 دقيقة ثلاث إلى اربع مرات أسبوعيآ . 
و تمارين القوة مفيدة للناس من جميع الاعمار حتى كبار السن . 
إبدأ برفع معلبات الطعام الثقيلة ثم زد الثقل تدريجيآ من نصف رطل (225 جرامآ ) حتى رطل ( 450 جرام ) في كل مرة . 
قد يكون من المناسب أيضآ إضافة أثقال للكاحل و الذراعين تسمح بإضافة المزيد من الثقل للتدريب وحتى تعطي عضلاتك وقتآ لإستعادة عافيتها. 
اترك يومى إلى يومين من الراحة بين كل جلسة تدريب بالاثقال واخرى .  
الفئة الثالثة : تمرينات الايروبيك الخفيفة : 
 وهذا النوع من النشلط الرياضي يحسّن وظائف الجهاز الدوري و القلب ، و يعيد للعضلات لياقتها  و يساعد في المحافظة على الوزن  ، وينشط وظائف الجسم عامة ،  و التمتع بالصحة الطيبة ، كما أنه يحافظ أيضآ على الوظائف الطبيعية للعضلات . 
وتعمل تمرينات الأيروبك على تكيف وتأقلم قلبك ورئتيك عن طريق زيادة معدل نبض القلب و التنفس بحيث يذهب المزيد من الأكسجين إلى العضلات . 
علاوة على التحسن الذي يطرأ على لياقة الجهاز الدوري و القلب إجمالآ . 
تفيد تمرينات الايروبك ايضآ عظامك وعضلاتك ، ومن بين انشطة الايروبيك الركض ، السير الخفيف ، ركوب الدراجات ، الرقص ، السباحة ، التجديف ، صعود الدرج  وما ذكر سابقآ من أمثلة يعد من أفضل اشكال التريض . 
و كلما تريضت إلى الحد الذي ترتفع فيه سرعة ضربات القلب عن مستوى الراحة لديه ، تحققت الفائدة القصوى . 
قم ببعض تمارين الأيروبك لمدة 5 ايام على الأقل في الاسبوع لمدة 30 دقيقة على الأقل يوميآ ، مع التدرب بالجدية الكافية لكي تبلغ سرعة نبض القلب المستهدفة . 
يجدر الذكر أن مصطلح " ايروبيك " تعني " هوائي " وهي تصف أي شكل من اشكال النشاط معتدل الشدة لمدة 12 دقيقة على الأقل ويستخدم اكسجين الهواء  في تزويد العضلات بالطاقة . 
إن المشي الخفيف يبني العضلات و يحرق الدهون و يحسن من اجمالي لياقة جهازك الدوري . 
 ملاحظة: مالم تكن تعاني من التهاب حاد بالمفاصل ، فقم بأداء التمارين يوميآ ، بعد أخذ دش ساخن أو حمام ، وعندما يكون لأدويتك أكبر الأثر في تحسين حالتك .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الام الظهر ؟    
 مقدمة                 
لا تعد الام الظهر مرضآ في حد ذاتها ، بل تعتبر عرضآ لأسباب مرضية كثيرة و متعددة مسئولة عن حدوث هذه الالام . 
و الام الظهر يصاب بها اعداد هائلة من البشر ، ورغم أنها تتحسن وتختفتي في معظم الحالات ، فإنها أحيانآ تستمر لمدة طويلة وتعيق صاحبها عن العمل ومباشرة حياته بصورة طبيعية ، وتصبح هذه الآلام مشكلة صحية مزمنة إذا استمرت دون تحسن لأكثر من ستة أشهر . 
وجد أن آلام الظهر من أكثر المتاعب الصحية التي يتغيب بسببها المريض عن العمل ، وبالتالي فإنها تؤثر سلبآ على الإنتاج والإقتصاد القومي ، وقد جاء في إحصائيات امريكية أن مصاريف علاج الام الظهر والتعويضات الخاصة بذلك بلغت أكثر من عشرين مليار دولار في السنة . 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن آلام الظهر يكثر حدوثها في الدول الصناعية، حيث تبين الاحصائيات أن نسبة 60 - 80 % من السكان معرضون للإصابة بها أثناء حياتهم ، منهم 11% تستمر معهم الالام بصورة أو بأخرى لمدة تتراوح بين 3 اسابيع و6 اشهر، و4% تستمر معهم لأكثر من 6 أشهر لتصبح مشكلة مزمنة . 
لا تختلف نسبة الاصابة بـ " الآم الظهر " في الذكور عنها في الإناث في المرحلة العمرية 35 - 55 سنة ، ولو أن طول القامة والسمنة من العوامل التي ثبت أنها تساعد على ظهور الام الظهر . 
  ومن الامور الشائعة حدوث آلام الظهر عند    
-  رفع اشياء ثقيلة من على الارض .
- عند الإتيان بأي حركة يكون فيها العمود الفقري في وضع غير سليم .
-  عند إتخاذ الجسم وضعآ يتطلب انحناءه لمدة طويلة أو متكررة .
-  الجلوس لفترات طويلة كما يحدث في حالة القيادة لمسافات طويلة .
  وتنحصر اسباب الم الظهر فيما يلي     
العيوب الخلقية بـ " العمود الفقري ". وتشمل الاعوجاج الخلقي للعمود الفقري ، والتزحزح الامامي الخلقي للفقرات القطنية . 
الانزلاق الغضروفي . 
اصابة أو اصابات العمود الفقري . 
الالتهاب المفصلي العظمي للفقرات . 
التيبس العظمي أو الالتهاب التيبسي للعمود الفقري  . 
ضيق القناة النخاعية . 
وهن أو هشاشة العظام . 
اورام العمود الفقري .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن العيوب الخلقية في العمود الفقري  ؟    
(أ) الاعوجاج الخلقي في العمود الفقري  
وتحدث نتيجة خلل في تكوين الفقرات مما يؤدي إلى ظهور اعوجاج خلقي أو جانبي في العمود الفقري (وهو الأكثر شيوعآ). 
وفي حالات الاعوجاج الجانبي الخلقي لا يحس الطفل عادة بأي الام إلا بعد ان يكبر ويقترب من سن البلوغ ، وكلما تقدم في السن زاد الاعوجاج واشتدت الآلام ، والاعوجاج من هذا النوع يكون شديدآ ، ويؤثر على وظائف الرئتين والقلب ، وهناك أنواع اخرى من الاعوجاج الجانبي للعمود الفقري ومعظمها غير معروف اسبابه . 
ولا بد في هذه الحالات من أن يبدا علاج الاعوجاج مبكرآ ، بمجرد اكتشاف المرض ، مما يضمن الوصول إلى نتائج مرضية ، فإذا كان الاعوجاج بسيطآ نلجأ إلى احزمة خاصة لاستعداله مع اتباع تمرينات خاصة لعضلات الظهر ، أما الاعوجاج الشديد فيحتاج إلى التدخل الجراحي. 
  (ب) التزحزح الامامي الخلقي في الفقرات القطنية   
ونقصد به عادة التزحزح الامامي للفقرة الخامسة القطنية على الفقرة الاولى العجزية ، حيث انها الاكثر شيوعآ . 
في هذه الحالات ، لا يحس الطفل المريض بأي الام إلى ان يكبر ، حيث نبدأ شكواه من ألآم في منطقة الظهر لا تلبث أن تمتد إلى الساقين ، وتشكل هذه الأعراض ما يعرف علميآ بـ " الالتهاب السياتيكي " أو ما نسميه عادة بـ " عرق النسا ". 
وهناك أنواع اخرى من هذا التزحزح تصيب الكبار ولها نفس الاعراض ، ومعظم هذه الحالات تتحسن بالعلاج مع وضع حزام ساند للظهر ، إلا أن بعضها لا يتحسن إلا بالتدخل الجراحي بعمل تثبيت للفقرات .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الانزلاق الغضروفي  ؟    
وهو يعد من أهم الاسباب التي تؤدي إلى الام الظهر . 
ويتركز الإنزلاق الغضروفي في معطم الحالات فيما بين الفقرتين الرابعة والخامسة القطنية ، وما بين الفقرتين الخامسة القطنية والاولى العجزية . 
اسباب الانزلاق الغضروفي : 
يحدث الانزلاق الغضروفي نتيجة : 
القيام بحركة مفاجئة لرفع جسم ثقيل من على الارض . 
انحناءه مفاجئة للظهر . 
التعرض لنوبة من السعال الشديد المستمر . 
مما يؤدي إلى انزلاق نواة الغضروف الى الخلف في القناة النخاعية حيث تضغط على احد الجذور العصبية ، وفضلآ عن الآلآم الشديدة المصاحبة لهذه الحالات ، ويعاني المريض من ضعف في الاحساس في مواضع في القدم أو الساق ، وقد يصاب بضعف و ضمور في عضلات الساق أو القدم إذا لم يتلقى العلاج المناسب . 
 اعراض الانزلاق الغضروفي : 
تبدأ اعراض الانزلاق الغضروفي بحدوث الم في اسفل الظهر تكون مصحوبة بآلام ممتدة خلف الفخذ و الساق إلى منطقة القدم ، وقد يشعر المريض بـ " تنميل قي القدم " ، وهذه الأعراض هي ما يطلق عليها عامة الناس " عرق النسا " ، وهو التهاب يصيب عصب النسا نتيجة ضغط الغضروف المنزلق على احد جذور هذا العصب . 
تشخيص الانزلاق الغضروفي : 
يعتمد تشخيص الانزلاق الغضروفي أولآ على الفحص الاكلينيكي للمريض ، وثانيآ على اجراء اشعة للعمود الفقري ، وقد أصبح تشخيص الانزلاق الغضروفي اكثر سهولة ويسر بفضل التطور المطرد في مجال الفحص بالاشعة ، فبعد أن كان لا يوجد غير الاشعة السينية العادية أصبح لدينا الان الاشعة المقطعية واشعة الرنين المغناطيسية . 
علاج الانزلاق الغضروفي : 
علاج الانزلاق الغضروفي يتطلب الراحة التامة في السرير ، ويشترط في " المرتبة " أن تكون كثافتها عالية ( محشوة جيدآ ) على أن توضع أسفلها " مُلّة " خشبية ، ويعطى المريض ادوية تسكين الالم وترخية العضلات ، وفي بعض الحالات يكون الحزام الساند للظهر دور في علاج الانزلاق الغضروفي . 
أما بالنسبة للتدخل الجراحي فلا ينصح بالتعجل في هذا الشأن لأن نسبة كبيرة من هذه الحالات تتحسن بأنواع العلاجات الاخرى ، لكن إذا استمرت الاعراض أو زادات حدتها رغم اتباع العلاج الموصوف ، أو حدث ضمور أو ضعف في حركة القدم ، فيلزم التدخل جراحيآ لإزالة الغضروف المنزلق وهو الوسلية العلاجية الوحيدة في هذه الحالة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن   اصابة أو اصابات واورام العمود الفقري     ؟    
اصابة أو اصابات العمود الفقري    
الاصابات البسيطة مثل الرضوض أو الالتواءات تسبب آلامآ موضعية في الظهر ن ولا يتطلب علاجها سوى التزام الراحة لفترة قصيرة ، أما إذا هذه الالام لفترة طويلة رغم العلاج ، فينصح في هذه الحالاة باستشارة طبيب اخصائي لاستبعاد احتمال وجود كسر في احدى الفقرات خصوصآ في السيدات المصابات بهشاشة العظام ، او اي مرض آخر في العمود الفقري .   
 اورام العمود الفقري            
يكون الالم الناتج عن اورام العمود الفقري سواء كانت حميدة أو خبيثة موضعآ ومقابلآ لموضع الورم أو يكون ممتدآ إلى الفخذ والساق إذا ضغط الورم على حذور الاعصاب ، أما إذا ضغط الورم على النخاع الشوكي فالنتيجة في هذه الحالة شلل في الاطراف السفلية . 
وبفضل التطور الكبير في تقنيات الاشعة ، أصبح من الممكن الان تشخيص هذه الاورام وتحديد مكانها بدقة شديدة ، مما يسهل من استئصالها أو علاجها بالاشعاع إذا لم تكن قابلة للإستئصال .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الالتهاب المفصلي العظمي للعمود الفقري ؟    
عندما تتقدم بنا السن ، يصيب غضاريف الظهر شيء من الانحلال والضمور كما يحدث في غضاريف باقي مفاصل الجسم ، وهو تغير طبيعي يحدث مع تقدم السن ، ولو أو وقت حدوثه وحجم هذه التغيرات يختلفان من شخص إلى آخر ، وتلعب الوراثة و نوع العمل و زيادة الوزن و انقطاع الدورة الشهرية في السيدات وعوامل أخرى غيرها دورآ مهمآ في هذا الصدد . 
ويؤدي الضمور والانحلال في الغضاريف إلى أن تتحول إلى نسيج ليفي مما يفقدها ليوتنها ووظيفتها كوسادة بين الفقرات ، كما تقل المسافة بين الفقرات ويزداد الضغط والاحتكاك ، ما ينتج عنه ظهور زوائد ونتوءات في أطرافها ، ويحدث نفس الشيء في المفاصل الجانبية الصغيرة على جانبي العمود الفقري ، والاسم الشائع لهذه التغيرات هو " خشونة المفصل  أو خشونة المفاصل أو الخشونة " . 
و الالام الناتجة في هذه الحالات قد تكون موضعية في اسفل الظهر نتيجة الالتهاب التهيجي الذي يصيب أغشية المفاصل الصغيرة على جانبي العمود الفقري ، أو تكون ممتدة من أسفل الظهر إلى خلف الفخذ والساق مع وجود تنميل في القدم نتيجة ضغط النتوءات والزوائد العظمية على جذور العصب ، وهناك نوع آخر من الم الظهر يحدثه تقلص عضلات الظهر . 
وبوجه عام ، تتميز آلام الظهر في هذه الحالات بتحسنها مع الحركة ، وزيادة حدتها في فصل الشتاء وعقب الاستيقاظ من النوم في الصباح ، ويكون التحسن مطردآ مع الحركة بعد ذلك . 
وللتخفيف من المعاناة من هذا المرض أو تأخير حدوثه بقدر الامكان، ينصح بتوخي الحرص عند علاج اصابات العمود الفقري ، وتغيير طبيعة العمل إذا كان يتطلب مجهودآ كبيرآ خصوصآ عند وجود مؤشرات تنذر بحدوث المرض ، وممارسة تمرينات رياضية لتقوية عضلات الظهر ، مع تجنب حمل اجسام ثقيلة بصورة متكررة ومحاولة التخلص من الوزن الزائد للجسم . 
أما علاج هذه الحالات فيتطلب الركون للراحة التامة في السرير عند وجود الم شديد ، وفي الوضع الذي يريح المريض ، مع ثني مفصلي الحوض و الركبة ثنيآ بسيطآ ، كما ينصح باستعمال " مرتبة " ذات كثافة عالية موضوعة فوق " مُلّة " خشبية . 
ويمكن تسكين الالم باستعمال مكمدات ساخنة موضعية ثم عمل تديلك ( مساج ) لعضلات الظهر ، كما تعطى أدوية لتخفيف الإلتهاب والآلام ، وفي بعض الاحيان قد نلجأ إلى الحزام الساند للظهر ، ولكن يحذر من استعماله لمدة طويلة لتجنب ضمور عضلات الظهر ، وبعد زوال المرحلة الحادة ينصح باتباع تمرينات خاصة لـ " تقوية عضلات الظهر ". 
أما إذا استمرت الاعراض لمدة طويلة ولم تستجب لانواع العلاجات المختلفة ، كما يحدث في قليل من الحالات ، فإن الجراحة يصبح أمرآ ضروريآ لا مفر منه ، سواء بإزالة النتوءات الضاغطة على جذور الأعصاب أو بعمل تثبيت للفقرات ، وهو أمر نادر ما نلجأ إليه .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن  الالتهاب التيبسي العظمي للعمود الفقري ؟    
هذا المرض يصيب الذكور أكثر من الاناث ، وذلك في المرحلة العمرية 20 -30 سنة ، ولم يتوصل العلم إلى تحديد اسبا واضحة له حتى الان ،  
وتبدأ الاعراض بصورة بطيئة على هيئة ألم في المفصل الحرقفي العجزي في ناحية واحدة للعمود الفقري أو في الناحيتين معآ ، وكذلك في المنطقة أسفل الظهر ، ويكون الالم على أشده في الصباح ثم يقل بعد ذلك مع الحركة ، إلا انه لا يلبث أن يزداد مرة أخرى عند الجلوس في وضع واحد لمدة طويلة ، وقد يمتد إلى خلف الفخذ و الساق في ناحية واحدة من الجسم أو في الناحيتين معآ . 
ويصيب المرض العمود الفقري و المفاصل الكبيرة مثل مفاصل الحوض و الركبة و الكتف و المفصل الحرقفي العجزي ، وتتحول أنسجة وأربطة المفصل المصاب إلى عظام ، لينتهي الامر بحالة تيبس عظمي كامل كما يحدث في مفاصل الحوض و العمود الفقري ، ولو ان التيبس الكامل نادرآ ما يصيب مفصلي الركبة و الكتف , 
وفيما يتعلق بالعمود الفقري ، فإن احساس المريض بالالم يزداد بمرور الوقت ، وفي غضون ستة أشهر ينتشر التيبس العظمي ليصيب باقي العمود الفقري حتى يصل إلى الفقرات العنقية ، مع تقوس الظهر تدريجيآ إلى الامام حتى يصبح العمود الفقري عمودآ عظميآ غير قابل للحركة أو الانثناء . 
وعند وصول التيبس إلى مفاصل الضلوع التي تربطها بالعمود الفقري يتوقف القفص الصدري عن أداء دوره في عملية التنفس التي تعتمد في هذه الحالة على حركة الحجاب الحاجز وحدها . 
ويتضمن علاج التيبس العظمي في مراحل المرض الأولى إعطاء عقاقير الكورتيزون أحيانآ لتخفيف الالتهاب وتسكين الألم ، كما يوصى بالنوم على الظهر ، وأداء التمرينات الرياضية الخاصة بتقوية عضلات الظهر وتحريك المفاصل المصابة ، أما تقوص الظهر ، فهناك طرق كثيرة للحد منه بما فيها التدخل الجراحي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن  ترقق العظام أو هشاشة العظام أو وهن العظام ؟    
عظام الانسان في الواقع ليست سوى نسيج حي من أنسجة الجسم ، بالرغم من أن مظهرها الصلب المميز قد يوحي بغير ذلك ، ولأنها نسيج حي ، فالعمليات الحيوية من الفقد والبناء لا تتوقف فيها ، وما يفقد منها يقوم الجسم باستعواضه أولآ بأول من خلال عملية البناء ، حتى تظل العظام محتفظة بشكلها وقوامها وحالتها الطبيعية. 
وفي حالة  ترقق العظم أو هشاشة العظم أو وهن العظم ، يكون الفقد اكثر من البناء ، فتقل كمية العظام وتضعف صلابتها مما يعرض الانسان لمضاعفات نتيجة لذلك، وأهم هذه المضاعفات حدوث كسر عند التعرض لأي اصابة مهما كانت بسيطة ، كالوقوع على الارض نتيجة التعثر أثناء المشي ، واهم جزء يُخشى عليه من الكسر هو عنق عظمة الفخذ ، خصوصآ في السن المتقدمة ، والموضع الاخر بالجسم الذي كثيرآ ما يتعرض للكسور هو فقرات العمود الفقري ( الفقرات الصدرية والقطنية ) خصوصآ في السيدات المصابات بحالات الهشاشة الشديدة ، إذ أن مجرد ضغط الفقرات الهشة على بعضها دون أي إصابة كفيل بإنخساف فقرة أو أكثر ليزداد تقوس العمود الفقري وتزداد تبعآ لذلك الام الظهر. 
اسباب ترقق العظام أو هشاشة العظام أو وهن العظام : 
1- التقدم في السن : ففي هذه الحالة يصبح الفقد في العظام اكثر من البناء.
2- انقطاع الدورة الشهرية في السيدات : إذ يؤدي ذلك إلى نقص هرمون الانوثة ، ويمكن أن تظهر الهشاشة في سن مبكرة إذا أجريت للسيدة جراحة إستئصال المبيضين .
3- زيادة نشاط الغدة الدرقية .
4- نقص عنصر البروتين ي الطعام : كما يحدث في الطبقات الفقيرة، وذلك لحاجة العظام إلى البروتين في عملية البناء .
5- الحالات المرضية التي تقتضي ملازمة الفراش لمدة طويلة ، وتظهر الهشاشة ايضآ في الاطراف إذا وضعت في الجبس لفترات طويلة ، ولو أن الهشاشة في مثل هذه الحالات تكون مؤقتة إذ لا تلبث العظام أن تعود لحالتها الطبيعية بعد مغادرة الفراش أو ازالة الجبس ومباشرة الفرد لحياته بصورة طبيعية .
6- الاكثار من التدخين ، و تناول المشروبات الكحولية : حيث أثبتت بعض الابحاث أنهما من ضمن العوامل التي تزيد من ترقق العظام أو هشاشة العظام أو وهن العظام .
7- لابد أن نذكر هنا أن السيدات اللاتي يقعدن عن الحركة ويفضلن الجلوس على الدوام ، يصبحن أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالسمنة و هشاشة العظام .
اعراض ترقق العظام أو هشاشة العظام أو وهن العظام : 
- آلام في الظهر والاطراف .
- الشعور بعضف عام .
- حدوث تقلصات في العضلات .
- زيادة انحناء الظهر مقارنة مع الوضع الطبيعي .
طرق أو سبل الوقاية من ترقق العظام أو هشاشة العظام أو وهن العظام : 
ينصح كل من تعدى سن الخمسين ألا يركن للراحة و عدم الحركة معتمدآ إعتمادآ كليّآ على السيارة في جميع تحركاته ، بل عليه أن يمارس أي رياضة ملائمة ، وليكن مجرد المشي يوميآ لمدة ساعة ، فالمعروف أن ممارسة الرياضة والمشي تساعد على زيادة بناء العظام وتمنع هشاشتها . 
ينصح بتجنب التدخين  و المشروبات الكحولية . 
يجب على السيدات بعد انقطاع الدورة الشهرية أن يمارسن الرياضة أو المشي ، وأن يحرصن على استشارة اخصائي امراض النساء لتعويض نقص هرمون الانوثة إذا استدعت الحالة . 
تناول أغذية غنية بالكالسيوم وفيتامين "د" والبروتينات . 
عند الشعور بأي الم في منظقة الظهر بعد سن الستين يجب اجراء فحص لكثافة العظام حتى يمكن علاج هشاشة العظام في مراحلها المبكرة . 
علاج ترقق العظام أو هشاشة العظام أو وهن العظام : 
ممارسة اي نوع من الرياضات البسيطة غيرل المجهدة أو المشي ساعة على الاقل يوميآ . 
تناول العقاقير اللازمة لبناء العظم  تحت اشراف الطبيب . 
علاج الحالات المرضية التي يتعثر فيها تمثيل الكالسيوم في الجسم ، كحالات فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية . 
يهمنا في هذا السياق أن ننبه إلى ما يلي : 
- يستمر علاج هشاشة العظم ( عادة يستغرق مدة طويلة ) حتى بعد تحسن حالة العظام .
- لتجنب المضاعفات التي قد يتعرض لها مريض الهشاشة ينصح بالاتي:-
أ- عدم ترك أي اشياء على الارض يمكن أن يتعثر أو يصطدم يها المريض اثناء تنقله في المنزل .
ب- يجب عدم رفع القدم لغسلها في الحوض عند الوضوء ، فكثيرآ ما يتسبب ذلك في سقوط المريض وحدوث كسر بعنق عظمة الفخذ .
ج- يفضل أن يستعين مريض الهشاشة بعصا في تحركاته حتى تقيه من الوقوع إذا تعثر اثناء المشي .
ضيق القناة النخاعية للعمود الفقري : 
يتسبب ضيق القناة النخاعية في حدوث ألم في الظهر ، وأيضآ آلام ممتدة خلف الفخذ و الساق . 
وتتميز الام هذا المرض بأنها تظهر على هيئة تقلص في عضلات الساق اثناء المشي ، لكن سرعان ما تقل حدتها عند التوقف عن المشي أو الركون للراحة . 
والسمة الاخرى المميزة للآلام أنها تزداد عند ثني الفقرات القطنية إلى الخلف ، وتسكن عند ثني هذه الفقرات إلى الامام . 
وعلاج هذه الحالات يتشابه مع المتبع في حالات الانزلاق الغضروفي ، فيما عدا التدخل الجراحي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن  التهاب اللثة والتهاب النسيج المحيط بالأسنان ؟    
يعد التهاب اللثة gingivitis أو  Oulitis (ulitis)مقدمة لحدوث التهاب بالنسيج المحيط بالاسنان، والذي يشيع تسميته بامراض اللثة.  
فالتهاب النسيج المحيط بالاسنان هو عبارة عن تدمير العظم والاربطة التي تدعم اسنانك.  
امراض اللثة هي أكثر الاسباب شيوعآ التي تؤدي إلى فقدان الاسنان بعد سن البلوغ.  
والمصطلح الانجليزي الذي يعني "التهاب النسيج المحيط بالاسنان" مشتق من الكلمة الإغريقية التي تعني "ما حول الاسنان"، وهو يشير إلى الاجزاء التي تدعم الاسنان وتثبتها، وتشمل الغمد العطمي الذي تنغرس فيه السن والمادة الملينة بالكولاجين والمسماه بالرابط المحيط بالاسنان والذي يربط بين جذر السن والعظم.  
إن السبب الرئيسي لالتهاب اللثة والنسيج المحيط بالاسنان هو وجود طبقة البلاك، التي تتكون من البكتيريا وغيرها من الكائنات الدقيقة، وتقوم تلك الكائنات بإفراز سموم تعمل على تدمير هذا الرابط شيئآ فشيئآ ، ونتيجة لذلك تصاب اللثة بالتهاب وتنحسر عن الاسنان ، فيخلق ذلك جيبآ يختزن المزيد من البلاك ، وبمرور الوقت ، تستطيع السموم تدمير اللثة والطبقة الخارجية لجذور الأسنان وأخيرآ العظم.  
إن تقدم عملية التهاب النسيج المحيط بالاسنان لا يتوقف وحسب على نوع الكائنات الدقيقة الموجودة وإنما يتوقف أيضآ على رد فعل جهازك المناعي تجاهها، والوقاية، والتي تتضمن الانتظام في استعمال فرشاة الاسنان والتنظيف بالخيط ، والذهاب لطبيب الاسنانلتنظيف طبقة البلاك والجير على يديه حتى تقلل بقدر الامكان من تراكم البكتيريا على أسطح الاسنان، وهي أفضل أسلوب لاتقاء هذه الامراض.   
اعراض التهاب اللثة: 
ان المراحل الاولى لالتهاب اللثة قد لا تسبب أي اعراض أو قد لا تحدث سوى تغيرات غير محسوسة في مظهر لثتك، غير أن أعراض التهاب اللثة المتقدم تكون واضحة ، وتكون الثة : 
-          متورمة.
-          حمراء قانية.
-          مؤلمة.
-          نازفة لأقل لمسه مع أنفاس ذات رائحة كريهة.   
وقد يبدا التهاب اللثة نتيجة لـ: 
-          مفعول التغير في مستويات الهرمونات (نتيجة الحمل ، أو البلوغ، أو الدورات الشهرية ، أو سن انقطاع الطمث أو تناول حبوب منع الحمل).
-          أو بفعل مضادات الحساسية التي تقلل من مستويات اللعاب وتدمر المنظومة البيئية للبكتيريا بداخل الفم.
-          أو بفعل الادوية المعالجة للسرطان.
-          الحالات المرضية التي تصيب اللثة والتي تصاحب اضطرابات في الخلايا الدموية البيضاء
-          المصابون بمرض السكري معرضون بشكل أكبر من غيرهم، لأن أجهزتهم المناعية أقل قدرة على مكافحة بكتيريا الفم.   
اعراض التهاب النسيج المحيط بالاسنان: 
في التهاب النسيج المحيط بالاسنان ، تكون اعراض التهاب اللثة متواجدة كما أن الغطاء الواقي للجذور (والمسمى بطبقة الاسمنت) قد يصبح مكشوفآ، مما يؤدي إلى ألم بالاسنان عند تناول أطعمة أو مشروبات ساخنة أو باردة. 
ومن علامات التهاب النسيج المحيط بالاسنان الاكثر تقدمآ: 
-          تخلخل الاسنان.
-          ظهور مذاق كريه بالفم.
-          نزيف باللثة.
-          في بعض الاحيان يتكون خراج بداخل الجيب الواقع بين اللثة والسن.   
الاشكال الأقل شيوعآ من امراض اللثة: 
التهاب النسيج المحيط باسنان الشبيبة Juvenile Periodontitis: 
وهو مرض يظهر في سن المراهقة ويصيب الضرس الاول والقواطع, 
التهاب النسيج المحيط بالاسنان الحاد المميت للخلايا Acute Necrotising Periodontitis: 
ويسمى ايضآ فم الاخاديد وهو عبارة عن عدوى بكتيرية تصيب اللثة.   
خيارات العلاج: 
-          يقوم طبيب الأسنان بعلاج التهاب اللثة بازالة تراكم البلاك والجير باستخدام إحدى الآت الاسنان في عملية تسمى" كحت الجير "، ثم يتم بعد ذلك تلميع الاسنان. 
-          الاهتمام الدقيق بصحة الفم وإجراء الفحوصات المنتظمة للوقاية من التهاب اللثة. 
-          لا يسهل دائمآ علاج التهاب اللنسيج المحيط بالاسنان ، والهدف من العلاج هو منع تقدم المرض.  
إن كحت الجير وتسوية سطوح الجذور عادة ما يكونان من أوائل الوسائل في علاج التهاب ما حول الاسنان، ففي كحت لبجير تتم إزالة الرواسب المتكلسة من فوق جذور الاسنان، أما في التسوية فإن الطبيب يقوم بتنعيم سطح الجذر وجعله أملس، 
غير أنه بمجرد تكوّن جيوب عميقة، قد يعجز الطبيب عن تنظيف الجيب إلى العمق الكافي لإزالة تراكم البلاك، وقد يتطلب الأمر إجراء جراحة لثوية.   
واشهر عملية في هذا الصدد تتضمن قطع اللثة على كل من جانبي السن ثم جذب حاشية الغشاء المخاطي للثة Flap  الناتجة إلى أسفل بهدف كشف جذور الاسنان والعظم الذي يثبتها في موضعها، ويتم بعد ذلك تنظيف الجذر وإزالة اي مادة مصابة بتسوس، وقد يحتاج الامر إلى إعادة تشكيل العظم، وعندما يصير يطح الجذر نظيفآ وأملسآ تتم إعادة خياطة الحاشية في موضعها الاصلي من جديد حتى تتشكل إحاطة وطيدة حول السن، وبعد الجراحة يضع الطبيب ضمادةمن مادة واقية حول الاسنان والثة لمدة تتراوح بين 7 إلى 10 أيام حتى يلتئم الجرح،وينبغي عليك أن تكون حريصآ أشد الحرص على تنظيف أسنانك بالفرشاة والخيط حتى تتجنب الانتكاسة، ويجب زيارة الطبيب بانتظام لمراقبة تطور الحالة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن  تساقط الشعر ؟     العوامل المؤثرة في نمو الشعر:
1-    قص الشعر
يعتقد الكثيرين أن قص الشعر يساعد على نموه لكن هذا في الحقيقة غير صحيح فالقص لا يحفز نمو الشعر ولا يغير طبيعته وإنما يؤثر فقط على الجزء الخارجي من الشعرة وهو الساق ويمكن أن يزيد من كثافة القشرة في الطبقة الخارجية من الشعرة مؤدياً إلى سماكة الشعرة. 
2-    الجنس
إن شعر الرأس أغزر لدى النساء بينما يزداد شعر الجسم لدى الرجال.  
3-    السلالة
يغزر الشعر لدى بعض الأجناس والعروق مثل القوقاز ويقل لدى أخرين مثل شعوب شرق آسياز  
4-    الهرمونات
هناك بعض الهرمونات تزيد من نمو شعر الرأس وأخرى تزيد من شعر الجسم وهي: 
-          هرمون الغدة الدرقية: يؤدي نقصه إلى قلة البصيلات النامية ويظهر الشعر غير لماعاً رفيعاً، ويتساقط بسرعة. 
-          هرمون الغدة النخامية: يؤدي زيادة هذا الهرمون إلى تساقط شعر الرأس وزيادة شعر الجسم. 
-          هرمون الغدة فوق الكلوية: يؤدي زيادة الهرمون إلى زيادة نمو شعر الجسم. 
-          الهرمونات المذكرة(التستوستيرون): وتسبب زيادته زيادة شعر الوجه والجسم.  
5-    التدليك :
إن التدليك الخفيف لفروة الرأس ينشط الدورة الدموية وبالتالي بصيلات الشعر أما التدليك الشديد فيمكن أن يؤذي البصيلات.  
6-    التغذية:
إن التغذية الصحية المتوازنة مفيدة للجسم وللشعر بشكل عام بعكس سوء التغذية التي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى تساقط الشعر                  
7-    الضغوط النفسية:
تؤثر الضغوط النفسية سلباً على نمو الشعر ومثالاً على ذلك ظهور الثعلبة(منطقة على فروة الرأس خالية من الشعر).  
8-    الأدوية:
هناك بعض الأدوية تزيد من كثافة شعر الرأس وأخرى تقلله.  
9-    الأمراض المزمنة:
تضعف بعض الأمراض المزمنة من نمو الشعر مثل أمراض القلب والفشل الكلوي.     
تساقط الشعر
يمكن أن يكون تساقط شعر الرأس مؤقتاً أو دائماً.  
أولاُ: تساقط الشعر المؤقت:
هناك أسباب عديدة جداً لتساقط الشعر المؤقت ومنها: 
1-    فقر الدم ونقص الحديد:
يمكن أن يزيد فقر الدم تساقط الشعر بشكل واضح وملحوظ، وعادة يعود الشعر إلى طبيعته بعد العلاج. 
2-    التعرض للضغوط النفسية والصحية:
مثل إجراء بعض العمليات الجراحية أو الإصابة بمرض شديد أو التعرض لبعض المشكلات النفسية، فيمكن أن يتساقط الشعر بغزارة بعد التعرض لمثل هذه الأحوال ويعود الشعر إلى طبيعته بعد التخلص من هذه المشكلات، كما يمكن أن يتساقط الشعر من منطقة محددة من فروة الرأس أو من اللحية عند الرجال، ويعود الشعر الى طبيعته بعد فترة من الزمن. 
3-    اختلال الهرمونات:
يمكن أن يحدث هذا خلال الحمل والولادة فيغزر الشعر أثناء الحمل بسبب زيادة الهرمونات الأنثوية ويتساقط بعد الولادة عندما ينخفض مستوى هذه الهرمونات بشكل مفاجئ، كما ان زيادة أو نقص هرمون الغدة الدرقية يمكن أن يتسبب بسقوط الشعر الذي يعود إلى طبيعته بعد علاج خلل الغدة الدرقية. 
4-    استعمال بعض الأدوية: 
مثل العقاقير التي تستعمل لعلاج السرطان (ميثوتريكساتmethotrexate)، والعقاقيرالتي تستعمل لتمييع الدم( الهيبارينhaparin)، وعقار الكلوروكوين(cloroquine) الذي يستعمل لعلاج الملاريا. 
5-     زيادة الهرمون الذكري(التستوستيرونtestosterone) الذي يسبب تساقط شعر الرأس وكثرة شعر الجسد وذلك مثل مايحدث في متلازمة المبيض المتكيس(polycystic ovary syndrome). 
6-     الإصابة ببعض الالتهابات الموضعية في فروة الرأس مثل الالتهابات الفطرية التي تسبب تساقط الشعر في منطقة العانة. 
7-     يمكن أن يكون تساقط الشعر عرضاً لبعض الأمراض مثل الذئبة الحمراء
(lupus erythematousis). 
8-     إيذاء الشعر بالأصباغ الكيميائية أو بكثرة استعمال التجفيف بالحرارة أو بزيادة شد الشعر أثناء وضع اللفافات التي تستعمل قبل تزيين الشعر، أو بفرك الشعر بقوة أثناء تجفيفه. 
9-     كثرة تعرض الشعر للهواء والشمس والغبار. 
10- غسل الشعر بصورة متكررة بالماء المالح أو العسر أو المضاف إليه مادة الكلور.   
ثانياً: تساقط الشعر الدائم(الصلع): 
يحصل الصلع غالباً عند الرجال ويكون ذلك بتأثير الهرمونات الذكرية، ويبدأ بعد الوصول إلى مرحلة البلوغ، ويمكن القول بأن النساء يفقدن بعض الشعر مع تقدمهن بالعمر غير أن الصلع الكامل بسبب الهرمونات الذكرية لا يصيب النساء إلا فيما ندر. 
كما أن الصلع يمكن أن يحدث بسبب إصابة بصيلات الشعر إما بالالتهابات القفطرية أو البكتيرية أو بالحرق بواسطة مجفف الشعر الهوائي، هذا إذا لم يتم تلافي المشكلة مبكراً وأدت الإصابة إلى تكون الندبات في منطقة البصيلات المتأثرة. 
وتجدر الإشارة الى ان الصلع يمكن ان يحدث في أحوال نادرة بسبب اعتلال مناعة الجسم الذاتية ويمكن أن يكون الصلع محدوداً في مناطق صغيرة أو أن يشمل فروة الرأس كلها وفي بعض الأحيان يمتد الصلع ليشمل شعر الجسد كله وهذه الحالة تسمى الصلع الكامل(alopecia totalis). 
يسبب العلاج بالزيت الحار إصابة بصيلات الشعر ويمكن أن يحدث أذى فيها وهذا يؤدي إلى صلع دائم في المناطق المصابة ولذلك لابد من الحذر أثناء العلاج بالزيت أو أثناء عمل حمامات الزيت.  
العلاج: 
يختلف علاج تساقط الشعر تبعاً للعوامل المسببة، فإذا كان السبب هو سوء التغذية وفقر الدم فيمكن علاج التساقط بالتغذية السليمة وحبوب الحديد، أما إذا كان السبب هو اختلال هرمون الغدة الدرقية فيمكن أن يعود الشعر إلى طبيعته بتصحيح الخلل. 
إما إذا كان تساقط الشعر بسبب الالتهابات الموضعية لا بد من استعمال المضادات الحيوية المناسبة وبعدها يتم الشفاء بإذن الله. 
بالنسبة لتساقط الشعر الذي يحدث بسبب استعمال بعض الأدوية فإن التساقط يتوقف تدريجياً بعد توقيف العلاج، وإن كان لابد من استعمال الأدوية فيمكن استبدالها بأخرى ذات آثار جانبية أقل. 
أما إذا كان تساقط الشعر بسبب زيادة الهرمونات الذكرية فلا بد من علاج المشكلة المسببة للزيادة في إفراز الهرمونات، وفي حالة استحالة العلاج يمكن استعمال بعض الأدوية الموضعية التي تنشط بصيلات الشعر وتزيد من نموها مثل المينوكسيديل(menoxidil). 
وفي حالة الصلع الدائم فلا يوجد ادوية لإعادة الحياة للبصيلة المعطوبة ولكن يمكن حل المشكلة بتغيير شكل تسريحة الشعر أو بتجعيده لإخفاء المكان المصاب، ويمكن في الحالات الشديدة إجراء عملية زراعة الشعر التي أثبتت نجاحها في مراكز متعددة في أنحاء العالم.  
الطب البديل(خلطات ونصائح لتقوية الشعر وعلاج الصلع ومنع تساقط الشعر وتثبيته):  
العناية بالصحة العامة ، حيث إن لها تاثير مباشر على سلامة الشعر أو تساقطه ، فجذور الشعر وبصيلاته تعتمد على ما يحصل عليه جسمك من غذاء، ولذا فمن الضروري أن يحتوي طعامك على العناصر الأساسية للغذاء وأهمها البروتينات التي تتوافر في اللحوم والبيض والبقول ومنتجات الالبان والفيتامينات والمعادن والاملاح التي توجد بوفرة في الخضراوات كالسبانخ والجزر والكرنب والخضراوات الورقية والفاكهة الطازجة. 
الحرض على تدليك فروة الرأس يوميآ في الصباح الباكر ، أي قبل الانشغال في الاعمال ، والهدف من ذلك هو تنشيط الدورة الدموية لفروة الرأس بقصد الحفاظ على صحة الأرضية التي يعيش فيها الشعر، ويجب أن يكون التدليك بأطراف الأصابع على ان يشمل الرأس كله ويفضل إستخدام بعض الفيتامينات أو المستحضرات المغذية للشعر ، ويمكن الإستعانة بلسيون الشعر اثناء التدليك، وبالنسبة للشعر الجاف يفضل بعد عمل حمام الزيت لف الشعر بفوطة دافئة بعد الحمام لزيادة تنشيط الدورة الدموية. 
تجنب المنتجات الكيماوية للشعر مثل الصبغات وكريمات فرد الشعر ، وكذلك مجففات الهواء الساخن (السشوار) وغيرها.  
أ. الشعر العادي: يراعي غسيل الشعر العادي بمعدل مرتين إسبوعيآ خلال فصل الشتاء و3 مرات إسبوعيآ خلال فصل الصيف، مع ضرورة إستعمال الصابون والشامبو القليل القلوية للحفاظ عليه من الجفاف، مع تصفيف الشعر مرة واحدة في الاسبوع بإستخدام بعض الزيوت النباتية مثل زيت الزيتون أو نبات الصبار لضمان حيوية الشعر ونضارته. 
ب. الشعر الدهني: يفضل غسل الشعر الدهني ثلاث مرات إسبوعيآ بشامبو يحتوي على الليمون أو البيض (حتى يخلّص الشعر من الدهون الزائدة). 
ت. الشعر الجاف: يكفي غسل الشعر الجاف مرة واحدة في الإسبوع بإستخدام شامبو يحتوي على الزيت أو اللانونين، ويفض عمل حمام زيت الخروع إسبوعيآ.  
يفيد استخدام بعض النباتات(مثل زهور البابونج وبذور الفول السوداني) مع نباتات الزيتون والصبار وكذلك بذور نبات الجزر في تقوية الشعر ومنع سقوطه. 
يفيد تدليك فروة الرأس بعصير البصل لعلاج سقوط الشعر كما يفيد كذلك في إزالة بقع ونمش الوجه عندما يسخن وينقع في الخل ثم يدعك به الوجه. 
يفيد تناول الاتي لمدة 3 شهور:  
في اليوم الاول: تناول حزمة جرجير ، وفي اليوم الثاني ثمرة جزر غير مقشور ، وفي اليوم الثالث ثمرة خيار بقشرها ، وفي اليوم الرابع تكرر بنفس الرتيب على مدى 3 شهور ، وفي الشهر الرابع يستخدم مخلوط متساوي النسب من كل من زيت اللوز الحلو وزيت الخروعغ وزيت الزيتون لتدليك فروة الرأس مع قطرات الماء عند التدليك وذلك مرة واحدة قبل النوم كل ليلآ (ويمكن إستخدام هذا الخليط للرموش والحواجب أيضآ) ثم يمشط الشعر بمشط واسع العيون ، وفي الشهر الخامس يدهن الشعر مرة واحدة أو مرتين في الاسبوع بخليط من الزيوت السابق ذكرها ، كما يمكن إستخدام قطرات قليلة منه لدهان البشرة فيعمل على شدها وتنعيمها ويزيد من سمك الرموش وكثافتها.  
عمل خلطة مكونة من الثوم النيء أو زيت الثوم(وهو الأقوى لأنه مركز) مع النخاع البقري ومع عصير أو زيت البصل ، وتلخط هذه المكونات ثم تعصر في مفارق الشعر ثم تعرض للبخار حتى تتفتح المسام وذلك لمدة ربع ساعة وتكرر هذه العملية مرة كل اسبوع. 
دهن أطراف الأصابع للأيدي بزيت بذور الجرجير النقي ويدهن بها المناطق الخالية من الشعر والمناطق المراد إنباتها حتى تمتصه فروة الرأس ، على أن يكرر ذلك3 مرات يوميآ ، ولا تغسل شعرك إلا مرة واحدة إسبوعيآ ، وبالمداومة لمدة شهرين. 
يفيد إستخدام الحناء في تغذية الشعر ، فهي أفضل وأقدم شكل للصبغة الطبيعية، حيث تغذي الشعر وتمنحه الملمس الحريري كما تمنحه الجمال الطبيعي وتحمي اطرافه من التقصف. 
الإبتعاد عن أية مصادر للقلق النفسي ، وعدم كبت مشاعر الغضب أو الاحباط أو القهر أو الحزن ، وإنما المسارعة إلى تفريغها حتى لا تتراكم داخليآ ، وهنا تأتي ممارسة الرياضة الخفيفة كالمشي، وجلسات المصارحة والمكاشفة مع أقرب الأحباء كعلاج سريع للضغوط النفسية، وبالتالي للصحة العامة . 
يفيد مزج 50 جرام من عصير الجرجير مع مقدار 50 جرام من السبرتو(كحول) مع قليل من ورق زهر الورد ، ويدلك به جلد الرأس يوميآ لمدة شهر لمنع سقوط الشعر ، كما يفيد إستخدام زيت الجرجير مع تناول قرص فيتامين "ب" مركب+ قرص حديد لمدة 3 ايام أثناء إستخدام زيت الجرجير. 
غسل الشعر بمنقوع الزعتر يقوي الشعر ويمنع سقوطه. 
يفيد غضافة زيت الخروع الطبي إلى مكونات الشامبو لغسل الشعر لزيادة بريقه ولمعانه ولمنع سقوطه أو تقصفه. 
لعلاج الصلع الأنثوي يفيد تناول محلول 2% من مادة MINOXIDIL 
خلط زيت الخروع بزيت اللوز الحلو وزيت الزيتون ويدهن به الشعر. 
خلط عصير الجرجير بعصير البصل وزيت الزيتون ومسحوق  حبة البركة ويستخدم كدهان. 
يفيد مغلي قشور الثوم ويخلط بزيت الزيتون ويدهن به الشعر. 
خلط عصير البصل مع عصير الجرجير بالتساوي مع قليل من الكحول مذاب فيخ عصير الثوم ويدهن به الشعر. 
غلي الصبر في زيت الزيتون ويدهن به الشعر. 
طحن ورق التين المجفف ويضاف إليه زيت الزيتون الساخن مع قليل من ماء الورد ويدلك بهما فروة الرأس مرة واحدة يوميآ. 
مزج مقداران متساويان من عصير الجرجير والكحول النقي مع قليل من ماء الورد ويدلك بهما فروة الرأس مرة واحدة يوميآ. 
عمل مزيج مكون من { 10جرامات زيت فازلين + 25 جرام زيت خروع + 5 جرامات زيت عطر الصنوبر + 75 جرام كحول أبيض + 3 جرام عطر بنفسج } ويدلك بهذا المزيج الشعر وجذوره. 
عمل مزيج مكون من { 5 جرامات نشادر + 15 جرام عطر التربنتينا + 100جرام كحول بالكافور } ويتم تدليك جذور الشعر. 
يفيد دلكه بعصير الفجل. 
يفيد دلكه بعصير الجرجير مع زيت الورد. 
أكل البصل مع الوجبات. 
أكل الترمس أو إستخدام ماء غليه كغسول.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن  مشكلة النحافة ؟    
ماهي النحافة؟ 
يمكن وصف شخص ما بأنه نحيف عندما يكون مؤشر كتلة الجسم لديه أقل من 18.5.   
أسباب النحافة: 
هناك أسباب عديدة للإصابة بالنحافة، نذكر بعضها: 
عادات غذائية خاطئة مكتسبة منذ الطفولة. 
أسباب وراثية. 
إتباع أنظمة غذائية خاصة لتخفيف الوزن والاستمرار بها إلى حد الوصول إلى النحافة ومن ثم عدم القدرة على استرجاع الوزن الطبيعي.  
الأصابة ببعض الأمراض العضوية...مثل: 
فرط الغدة الدرقية. 
فقر الدم الشديد. 
بعض أمراض الجهاز الهضمي التي تمنع امتصاص الطعام المهضوم. 
الإصابة ببعض الأورام أو كنتيج  لعلاجها. 
بعض الأمراض النفسية ...مثل: 
الاكتئاب الشديد الذي يسبب فقد الشهية. 
الهوس الذي يجعل المصاب به لا يشعر بالجوع. 
القهم العصابي. 
النهام العصابي.   
علاج النحافه: 
من الصعب على النحيف زيادة وزنه مقارنة بالشخص العادي أو ذي الوزن الزائد، وذلك يرجع للجينات الموروثة أو بسبب زيادة نسبة الإيض أو حرق الغذاء لديه، أو لأنه يمتلك عدداً أقل من الخلايا الدهنية أو بسبب زيادة طوله أو لأنه ببساطة غير حريص على الأكل. 
ولذلك لا بد من العمل المستمر وعدم الملل من المحاولات. 
يحتاج المصاب بالنحافة الشديدة للاستشارة الطبية للتأكد من خلوه من الأمراض المسببة للنحافة ومن ثم علاجها، فالمصاب بفقر الدم مثلاُ يحتاج لفحوصات خاصة لمعرفة سبب الفقر وعلاجه، فإن كان بسبب نقص الحديد يُعطى حبوب الحديد التي تعوض النقص، أما إذا كان بسبب النزف الشديد أثناء الدورة الشهرية، عندها تحتاج السيدة للعلاج من قِبل طبيب النساء والولادة لمعرفة سبب غزارة النزف وعلاجه. 
وكذلك بالنسبة للمصاب بفرط الغدة الدرقية فهو بحاجة لعمل تحليل لمستوى الهرمونات بالدم ثم العلاج المناسب لتثبيط الهرمون المرتفع. 
بعد التأكد من سلامة النحيف من الأمراض العضوية والجسدية يأتي الدور العلاجي للتغذية والتمارين الرياضية المنتظمة للوصول إلى الوزن الطبيعي.  
 بعض النصائح المهمة لزيادة الوزن: 
مراجعة اخصائي التغذية الذي يحسب السعرات الحرارية التي يحتاجها الشخص بالنسبة لوزنه وطوله وجنسه ونشاطه والوزن الذي يرغب بزيادته أسبوعياً. 
إتباع مقترحات الهرم الغذائي في الحصص التي يجب تناولها يومياً وهي كالتالي:
1.      3-5 حصص من الخضراوات. 
2.      2-4 حصص من الفاكهة. 
3.      2-3 حصص من الحليب ومشتقاته كاللبن والزبادي والجبن. 
4.      6-11 حصة من الخبز والحبوب والرز والمعكرونة. 
5.      2-3 حصص من اللحوم والأسماك والبقوليات. 
6.      تُستعمل الدهون والزيوت والحلويات باعتدال وبكميات قليلة.   
يمكن تعريف الحصص بالتالي: 
-  حصة من مجموعة الخبز والحبوب تساوي شريحة من الخبز أو نصف كوب من الرز أو المعكرونة المطبوخة. 
-  حصة من الخضراوات تساوي نصف كوب من الخضراوات أو برتقالة واحدة متوسطة أو تفاحة متوسطة الحجم أو ثلاثة أرباع كوب من العصير. 
-  حصة من مجموعة الحليب تساوي كأس من الحليب. 
-  حصة من اللحوم تساوي قطعة صغيرة من اللحم أو الدجاج أو السمك أو كوب ونصف من البقول المطبوخة. 
·        يفضل اكل وجبات صغيرة ومتعددة بدلآ من وجبات كبيرة وقليلة, فمثلاً يحتاج النحيف الى ثلاث وجبات رئيسة وثلاث وجبات صغيرة، الأولى بين الفطور والغداء والثانية بين الغداء والعشاء والأخيرة قبل النوم. 
·        تناول الأطعمة الغنية بالطاقة كخليط الفواكه مع الحليب"كوكتيل" وخاصة كوكتيل الموز، والمعجنات كالفطائر والكعك. 
·        بدء الوجبة بالطبق الرئيس وتأجيل السلطة والفاكهة لآخر الوجبة. 
·        تناول الفواكه والخضراوات التي لا بد منها لإمداد الجسم بالفيتامينات والمعادن الضرورية للصحة. 
·        تناول بعضاً من الحلويات في نهاية كل وجبة أو استبداله بشطيرة من القشطة والمربى أو العسل. 
·        إضافة المارجرين للأطعمة عند الطهي وذلك لزيادة السعرات الحرارية في الطعام . 
·        إضافة زيت الزيتون إلى السلطات. 
·        إضافة العسل إلى الحليب والمشروبات الساخنة. 
·        تناول المكسرات والفواكه المجففة في الوجبات الصغيرة أو إضافتها إلى السلطة والرز. 
·        تناول كوب من اللبن مع الغداء والعشاء. 
·        إضافة الجبن المبشور إلى الرز والمعكرونة ومكعبات الجبن الأبيض للسلطة. 
·        تناول الطعام مع رفقة محببة وفي الهواء الطلق. 
·        استعمال الزبدة أو المارجرين بدهنها على الشطائر عند تحضيرها قبل وضع الجبن أو زبدة الفول السوداني وإضافة المربى أو العسل بعد ذلك. 
·        شرب الحليب كامل الدسم أو المضاعف وذلك يُحضّر بإضافة ثلث كوب من حليب البودرة منزوع الدسم إلى كوب من حليب كامل الدسم، وهو يحتوي على سعرات حرارية تفوق الحليب كامل الدسم بنسبة 50%ومقدار من البروتين ضعف الحليب كامل الدسم. 
·        تجنب شرب الماء أثناء الوجبات لأن ذلك يضعف الأنزيمات الهاضمة ويعوق عملية الهضم، إلى جانب أنه يملأ المعدة ويجعل النحيف يشعر بالشبع بسرعة. 
·        مضغ الطعام ببطء وبشكل كاف. 
·        محاول التغيير في الوجبات لطرد الملل. 
·        ممارسة الرياضة بانتظام فالرياضة تقوّي العضلات وتجعل زيادة الوزن تتركز في العضلات بدلاً من زيادة الدهون كما أنها تفتح الشهية وتُقلل من تأثير الضغوط النفسية على الصحة العامة. 
·        التعرّش للشمس فهي تحّسن الصحة وتفتح الشهية. 
·        استشارة الطبيب لاستعمال بعض الحبوب المقوية أو الفيتامينات والمعادن في حالة عدم كفاية الوجبات الغذائية من هذه الناحية. 
·        محاولة الابتعاد قدر الإمكان عن الضغوط النفسية والمشكلات التي تُضعف الشهية وبالتالي تُنقص الوزن.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن  فقر الدم المنجلي أو انيميا الخلايا المنجلية Sickle Cell Anemia
وسجية الخلايا المنجلية Sickle Cell Trait ؟     مقدمة وتعريف: 
هي مرض وراثي من أمراض الدم تسبب حدوث نوبات من الالم الشديد وسهولة التعرض لحالات العدوى ، وانيميا التحلل الدموي المزمنة ، وتلف الاعضاء ، وفي بعض الحالات الوفاة. 
وهي تنتج عن وراثة جين الخلايا المنجلية من كلا الابوين. 
أما في الصورة او الحالة الطفيفة من هذه الانيميا (أو ما يسمى سجية الخلايا المنجلية) التي غالبآ ما لا تسبب اعراضآ فتحدث عندما يرث شخص ما جين الخلايا المنجلية من أحد الابوين فقط. 
يشتمل الهيموجلوبين العادي (المادة التي تنقل الأكسجين الى كافة أنحاء الجسم داخل خلايا الدم الحمراء) على وحدة هيمHaem   داخل أربع سلاسل جلوبين Globin (سلسلتي ألفا وسلسلتي بيتا). 
عندما تكون بنية الجلوبين غير سوية فإنها تؤثر في قدرة الدم على نقل الأكسجين وتؤدي الى هذا الشكل الخطير من فقر الدم. 
وفي هذه الحالة الموروثة قد تظهر الخلايا المنجلية لأول مرة في مرحلة مبكرة جداً من الحياة. 
مرضى انيميا الخلايا المنجلية(فقر الدم المنجلي) تكون في خلايا الدم الحمر لديهم صورة غير طبيعية من الهيموجلوبين تسمى هيموجلوبين اس Hemoglobin S ، وحرف S مشتق من كلمة Sickle أي منجل. 
وبالفعل ، فإن انخفاض مستويات الاكسجين يجعل هيموجلوبين إس يشكل عصيآ صلبة دقيقة تجعل الخلايا تنثني بدورها فيتخذ كل منها شكلآ هلاليآ يشبه المنجل ، ومن ثم جاءت التسمية ، أي بدلآ من أن تكون الخلايا بيضاوية الشكل كما يجب أن تكون ، فإنها تتخذ شكلآ منحيآ مقوسآ كالمنجل أو الخطاف ، ونتيجة لذلك تصير الخلايا صلبة جدآ وسهلة التحطم مما يؤدي إلى انيميا التحلل الدموي. 
فوق هذا ، فإن الخلايا المنجلية ، بسبب شكلها غير الطبيعي ، لا تتتمكن من الانطلاق بسهولة من خلايا الاوعية الدموية الرفيعة بالجسم ، فتتجمع معآ وتسد تلك الاوعية فيقل تدفق الدم (ومن ثم يقل الاكسجين) الوارد إلى انسجة الجسم ، وهذا يسبب المزيد من التشوه للخلايا ، ويمكن أن يسد توارد الدم للانسجة الغريبة.  
بغير الاكسجين تبدأ اعضاء الجسم في التعرض للضرر ، وهذا هو مصدر الالم المتسبب عن انيميا الخلايا المنجلية(فقر الدم المنجلي) ، أو ما يسمى ازمة او نوبة او بحران الخلايا المنجلية Sickle Cell Crisis   
إن الشخص المصاب قد يشعر بألم في العظام وتلف في الكلى ودم في البول ، وأحيانآ تلف بالمعاء والرئتين. 
أزمة الخلايا المنجلية التي تؤثر على المخ يمكن أن تسبب سكتة مخية أو تشنجات أو فقدانآ للوعي.   
وفي فترة مبكرة تميل الخلايا المنجلية للانحشار حتة يتم تدميرها في الكبد والطحال مما يؤدي إلى قصر عمر خلايا الدم الحمر ونقص في اعدادها. 
الانيميا الناتجة إذا كانت شديدة يمكن أن تجعل الشخص المصاب قصير الانفاس وسريع الإجهاد.   
انيميا الخلايا المنجلية (فقر الدم المنجلي) وصورتها الطفيفة غالبآ ما يصيبان السود واللاتينيين من اصو تنتمي لمنطقة البحر الكاريبي. 
ويسبب تأثير انيميا الخلايا المنجلية(فقر الدم المنجلي)  المدمر على اعضاء الجسم وعلى قدرة الشخص على الحياة بصحة جيدة ، فإنها تقلل متوسط العمر إلى حوالي 40 عامآ.   وراثيات وإختبارات فقر الدم المنجلي  
يعتبر Hb A  الجين gena المسؤول عن الهيموجلوبين الطبيعي أما جين Hb S فهو المسؤول عن الهيموجلوبين غير الطبيعي. 
ويكون كل شيء على ما يرام إذا ورث الفرد جين Hb A من كلا والديه، لكن إذا ورث شخص ما جينين Hb S جيناً من كل والد فسيصاب بفقر الدم المنجلي، أما إذا ورث جين Hb S من أحد الوالدين وجين Hb A من الوالد الآخر فهذا يعني أنه سيكون ناقلاً لصفة الخلايا المنجلية دون أن يعاني من الحالات المكتملة النمو.  
ثمة إختبار للدم يسمى إختبار الانتقال الكهربائي لدقائق الهيموجلوبين يمكنه التعرف على الاشخاص الذين لديهم إما حالة انيميا الخلايا المنجلية(فقر الدم المنجلي)  أو صورتها الطفيفة. 
ينصح بإختبار جميع حديثي الولادة للكشف عن انيميا الخلايا المنجلية(فقر الدم المنجلي).  
يوجد أيضآ إختبار لما قبل الولادة لتحديد ما إذا كان الجنين سوف يصاب بانيميا الخلايا المنجلية (فقر الدم المنجلي) أو سوف يحمل صفتها الوراثية فقط (أي صورتها الطفيفة) أو لن يتأثر قط ، في 3 من كل 4 حالات إذا كان كل من الابوين يحمل الجين المؤثر ، فإن إختبار ما قبل الولادة سوف يكشف عن أن الجنين لن يصاب بانيميا الخلايا المنجلية.  
إذا كان أحد الابوين لديه فقط الصفة الوراثية للخلايا المنجلية ، فلا توجد فرصة لأن يصاب أبناؤهم بانيميا الخلايا المنجلية، أما الابن الذي كلا أبويه لديهما تلك الصفة الوراثية ، فإنه يكون لديه بالتالي فرصة بنسبة 25% لأن يرث انيميا الخلايا المنجلية(فقر الدم المنجلي). 
النساء المصابات بانيميا الخلايا المنجلية يكن معرضات بدرجة أعلى للإصابة بالاجهاض وأن يكون أطفالهن ناقصي الوزن.   تشخيص فقر الدم المنجلي 
لتأكيد التشخيص ، ينبغي إجراء فحوصات للدم(التعداد الكامل لخلايا الدم) ، وتحليل لطاخة الدم ، والرحلان الكهربائي للهيموجلوبين.   اعراض فقر الدم المنجلي 
لا تحدث الاعراض غالبآ حتى يصل الطفل إلى عمر 6 اشهر وتصيب انيما الخلايا المنجلية الناس بطرق مختلفة. 
فبعضهم يشعر بتأثيرات قليلة جدآ، فيستطيع السيطرة عليها بسهولة، بينما البعض الاخر يعاني المآ شديدآ يسبب أزمة(نوبة) الخلايا المنجلية فيحتاج لعلاج بالمستفشى ، وتبدأ هذه النوبات بشكل مفاجيء وتدوم لبضع ساعات أو عدة ايام ، وهي تظهر على ما يبدو بدون سبب أو قد تُثار عن طريق مجموعة متنوعة من العوامل مثل البرد والتجفاف ونقص الاكسجين في الاماكن المرتفعة والعداوي.  
أكثر اعراض انيميا الخلايا المنجلية (فقر الدم المنجلي) شيوعآ هي حدوث فترات من الالم الشديد في المفاصل والظهر والبطن والصدر. 
إذا لم تعالج الازمات(النوبات) فقد يحدث تلف مستديم بالأنسجة. 
والازمات تكون أكثر شيوعاً أثناء حالة عدوى أو إثر إصابة بالجسم. 
أية إصابة بالعدوى يمكن أن تجعل الانيميا تزداد سوءاً. 
حالات العدوى البكتيرية مثل الإلتهاب السحائي والإلتهاب الرئوي تكون أكثر شيوعاً بين الرضع والأطفال الصغار المصابين بانيميا الخلايا المنجلية وتكون هي السبب الرئيسي لوفاتهم. 
تشمل أعراض أخرى التلف العصبي وتأخر النمو وتطور الجسم وتقرحات بجلد الساقين وفضلاً عن هذا فقد يحدث للرجال حالات من الإنتصاب المؤلم طويل الأمد للعضو الذكري(القساحة). 
قد يصاب الأطفال بتورم مؤلم في أصابع اليدين والقدمين، أما البالغون فقد يكونوا أكثر عرضة للإصابة بحصى المرارة. 
قد تصير الأعراض أكثر سوءاً أو أكثر تكراراً في حالات حدوث الحمل أو التواجد في المناطق المرتفعة أو التعرض لإجراء جراحي أو تخدير أو حالة عدوى.    ونستطيع ان نلخص الاعراض بــ 
ألم عظمي وهو العرض الأكثر شيوعاً. 
صعوبات في التنفس. 
قسوح عند الرجال  Priapism عند الرجال أي إنتصاب مستمر ومؤلم بالقضيب ممكن أن يقضي عليه إذا تًرك من دون معالجة. 
وجع بطني ينشأ عن تضرر الطحال والكبد. 
سكتات ونوبات صرع إذا سُدت الأوعية في الدماغ. 
ظهور دم في البول بسبب تضرر الكلى.  
خيارات علاج فقر الدم المنجلي 
توجد علاجات كثيرة لمنع المضاعفات وتخفيف المعاناة ولكن لا يوجد شفاء لأغلب المرضى بانيميا الخلايا المنجلية. 
قد يشفى بعض المرضى عن طريق زرع نخاع العظام ولكن هدف العلاج بالنسبة لمعظم المرضى يكون لمنع حدوث الأزمات، حيث يتم الإستبدال بنقي عظم يؤخذ إما من قريب وثيق الصلة بالمريض أو من واهب مطابق، ويتلقى المريض نقي العظم على شكل تسريب الى مجرى الدم وبعد عملية الغرس يعطى المريض أدوية قوية كابتة للمناعة لمنع الجسم من رفض نقي العظم والحؤول أيضاً دون الأصابة بداء الطعم –ضد- الثوي الذي يهاجم فيه نقي العظم الجديد أنسجة جسم المتلقي.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن  العلاج الانعكاسي وخريطة القدمين ؟    
ما هو العلاج الانعكاسي  وكيف يعمل؟  
هو نوع من تدليك القدم الذي يركز على مساحات محددة في القدم لمعالجة بعض الحالات الطبية.
إنه يرتكز على نظريات مماثلة موجودة في الطب الصيني التقليدي القديم ، ويقوم على مبدأ مفاده أن طاقة كامل الجسم تتدفق إلى القدمين، وفي حال إنسداد هذه الطاقة يمكن أن تؤثر في كلمل الجسم. 
وعلى رغم إستعمال علاجات مماثلة للقدمين في حضارات أخرى في الماضي، يمكن القول أن العلاح الانعكاسي حديث العهد ، إذ طوّره في بداية القرن العشرين الطبيب الامريكي وليام فيتزجيرالد ، وأنشأ هذه الطبيب خريطة للقدمين تظهر المساحات التي تتطابق مع أنجاء الجسم، فمثلآ الأقسام في الأصبع الكبير للقدم تمثل الرأس والدماغ ، وحسب تظرية  د.  فيتزجيرالد ، يمكن تخفيف الالم الناجم عن الصداع من خلال إعتماد تقنيات العلاج الانعكاسي في الاصبع الكبير، ويمكن العثور أيضآ على نقاط العلاج الانعكاسي في اليدين ، ولكنها ليست فعّالة بدر تلك الموجودة في القدمين. 
 الضغط على النقطة الانعكاسية:  
- إستخدم دومآ إبهامك للضغط على نقطة انعكاسية،
- إحن الابهام أولآ ودعه كذلك،
- إستعمل طرف الابهام وليس الظفر،
- إضغط على على النقطة لمدة دقيقة تقريبآ،
- ثم أفلت تاضغط برفق من دون فك انحناء الابهام،
- وإن كنت تضغط على سلسلة من النقاط إنتقل إلى النقطة التالية وإترك ابهامك منحيآ بالقرب من القد قدر الامكان. 
أنظر الصورة أدناه، حيث يتم دعك القدم باحدى اليدين فيما اليد الاخرى تدلك وتفرض الضغط، مع ملاحظة أن تمسك دومآ القدم بإحكام وإنما دون إزعاج نفسك    
 هل أستطيع معالجة نفسي  بالعلاج الانعكاسي؟  
قد يكون من الصعب الوصول إلى بعض النقاط بنفسك ، ولكن يمكنك إستخدام النقاط الممكن الوصول إليها لمعالجة العوارض البسيطة.
تحذير: لا تعتمد أبدآ العلاج الانعكاسي إن كنت تعاني من تخثر الدم أو داء السكري  
 ماذا تتوقع  من المعالج؟  
في زيارتك الاولى إلى الطبيب المعالج ، سيطرح عليك أسئلة متعلقة بصحتك الاجمالية وأسلوب عيشك ، فإعتماد حياة منهكة ومجهدة يؤثر سلبآ في الصحة الاجمالية ، وصحيح أن العلاج الانعكاسي غير قادر على إخراج الاجهاد بالكامل من حياتك ، إلا أنه يجعلك أكثر إسترخاء. 
سيطلب منك المعالج الجلوس في وضعية مريحة ومرتدة إلى الخلف تتيح له العمل على قدميك، ثم يقوم بفحص أخمص قدميك وقد يجري للمساحة تدليكآ شاملآ ببودرة التالك إذا كانت متورمة، ويبدا العلاج بعد ذلك،
ويعالج بيديه القدمين ويربتهما بقوة ، وإنما برفق ، وليست هذه العملية مؤلمة ، وإنما قد تسبب بعض الازعاج المركزي عند التربيت لاول مرة على المكان المصاب. 
 النقاط الانعكاسية  في القدمين:  
في العديد من الاحوال هناك نقاط متطابقة في كلا القدمين ، ويقال أن النقاط في القدم اليمنى تتطابق مع أنحاء الجهة اليمنى من جسمك ، فيما نقاط القدم اليسرى تتطابق مع انحاء الجهة اليسرى من جسمك ، ولكن هناك العديد من النقاط الموجودة فقط في قدم واحدة مثل تلك النقاط المرتبطة بالقلب والطحال والمرارة الصفراء. 
 القدم اليمنى (1)
1. الدماغ/ الرأس.
2. الجيوب / الدماغ / أعلى الراس.
3. جانب الدماغ والرأس / العنق.
4. الغدة النخامية.
5. الحبل الشوكي.
6. العنق / الحنجرة / الغدة الدرقية.
7. الغدة الدريقية.
8. الغدة الدرقية.
9. الرغامي.
10. العين.
11. القناة السمعية.
12. الأذن.
14. الرئة.
15. القلب.
16. الضفيرة الشمسية.
17. البطن.
18. البنكرياس.
19. الكلية.
20. الكبد.
21. المرارة.
22. الطحال.
23. القولون المتصاعد.
24. القولون النازل.
25. الامعاء الدقيقة.
26. المثانة.
27. العصب الوركي. 
القدم اليسرى (2)
1. الدماغ/ الرأس.
2. الجيوب / الدماغ / أعلى الراس.
3. جانب الدماغ والرأس / العنق.
4. الغدة النخامية.
5. الحبل الشوكي.
6. العنق / الحنجرة / الغدة الدرقية.
7. الغدة الدريقية.
8. الغدة الدرقية.
9. الرغامي.
10. العين.
11. القناة السمعية.
12. الأذن.
14. الرئة.
15. القلب.
16. الضفيرة الشمسية.
17. البطن.
18. البنكرياس.
19. الكلية.
20. الكبد.
21. المرارة.
22. الطحال.
23. القولون المتصاعد.
24. القولون النازل.
25. الامعاء الدقيقة.
26. المثانة.
27. العصب الوركي.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن   اضطرابات الغدة الدرقية ؟     مقدمة:   
تقع الغدة الدرقية Thyroid Gland في مقدمة العنق ، وتحيط بالقصبة الهوائية (الرّغامي) 
وتقوم هرمونات الغدة الدرقية بتنظيم سرعة الإستقلاب في العديد من الأنسجة. 
إن زيادة أو تقليل إنتاج الغدة الدرقية  لهرمونين يعرفان بإسم T3 و T4 يمكن أن يسبب بعض الأمراض. 
تطلق الغدة الدرقية هرموناتها في مجرى الدم إستجابة لهرمون منظم تطلقه الغدة النخامية Pituitary Gland يسمى الهرمون المنبه للدرق أو الدرقية TSH. 
إن إضطرابات الغدة الدرقية شائعة وهي غالبآ ما تتطور بالتدريج ، وقد تمضي شهور وحتى سنوات قبل إكتشاف الحالة. 
تشخيص وإختبارات امراض الغدة الدرقية:     
أولآ- إختبارات الدم: 
تفرز الغدة الدرقية هرمونين يسميان الثيروكسين T4  وهي إختصار لـ Thyroxine وهرمون ثلاثي يودوثيرونين T3 وهي إختصار لـ Triiodothhyronine كإستجابة لتأثير هرمون تفرزه الغدة النخامية ويسمى الهرمون المحفز للدرقية. 
والهرمون الدرقي الذي يسري في مجرى الدم بعد ذلك يثبط إنطلاق المزيد من الهرمون المحفز للدرقية من الغدة النخامية، مانعآ بذلك مستويات T3 و T4 من الإرتفاع الشديد، وبنفس الالية، فعندما ينخفض مستوى الهرمون الدرقي ، فإن مستوى الهرمون المحفز للدرقية يرتفع فيحفز إنتاج المزيد من T3 و T4. 
إذا ما كانت إحدى حالات الغدة الدرقية تجعل الغدة تصنع كميات كبيرة من T3 و T4 فإن مستويات الهرمون المحفز للدرقية ينخفض بالتبعية ، وبالمثل فإذا اصيبت الغدة الدرقية بحالة ما تجعلها تصنع كميات غير كافية من T3 وT4 فإن مستوى الهرمون المحفز للدرقية يرتفع بالتبعية. 
قياس كمية الهرمون المحفز للدرقية في الدم يكون في الغالب هو الخطوة الأولى في تقييم حالة مشتبه فيها من المرض الدرقي. 
إن وجود مستويات غير طبيعية من الهرمون المحفز للدرقية قد يحفز طبيبك على قياس مستويات T3 وT4 لديك. 
مجموعة أمراض المناعة الذاتية تعد أحد الأسباب الرئيسية للإضطرابات الدرقية ، إذ يهاجم جهاز المناعة الغدة الدرقية في حالة تسمى مرض هاشيموتو أو الإلتهاب الدرقي لهاشيموتو مما يجعل الغدة في النهاية تصبح قاصرة النشاط. 
في مرض جريفز يحدث العكس ، إذ تحفز أنواع مختلفة من الأجسام المضادة الذاتية الغدة الدرقية على إنتاج T3 و T4 ، مما يسبب حالة فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية ، وحتى يمكن التقصي عن هذه الحالات ، فقد يقوم الطبيب بقياس مستوى الأجسام المضادة المؤثرة على الغدة الدرقية في دمك.  
ثانيآ - الفحص بالموجات فوق الصوتية للغدة الدرقية إذا كانت غير طبيعية في حجمها أو شكلها. 
فالموجات فوق الصوتية يمكن أن تعطي صورة للعقيدات الدرقية، ويمكنها أن تحدد ما إذا كانت إحدى العقيدات الدرقية صلبة أو ممتلئة جزئيآ بسائل (أي متكيسة) ، كما يمكن أن تساعد الموجات فوق الصوتية في توجيه الإبرة المستخدمة في الحصول على عينة من نسيج الغدة الدرقية 
ثالثآ - أخذ عينة درقية بالشفط بإبرة دقيقة: 
تجرى عملية أخذ عينة نسيجية من الغدة الدرقية عن طريق الشفط (أي السحب) بإبرة دقيقة للحصول على خلايا درقية من إحدى العقيدات الدرقية ، ويتم فحص الخلايا في المعمل(عادة بغرض الكشف عن وجود السرطان). 
تبدأ هذه العملية بإدخال إبرة دقيقة جدآ دال عقيدة درقية ويتم سحب الخلايا لتحليلها معمليآ ، وهذا الإجراء سريع وغير مؤلم تقريبآ (وهو يشبه أخذ عينة من الدم ) ولكنه يمكن أن يسبب بعض الزرقة في الجلد أو الألم الطفيف عند موضع أخذ العينة. 
رابعآ - معدل إمتصاص اليود المشع: 
تقوم الغدة الدرقية بإمتصاص اليود، الذي يستخدم في صنع الهرمون الدرقي ، 
جزيء اليود المشع يتم إمتصاصه بنفس الكيفية ، وفي غضون 24 ساعة من تناول اليود المشع على شكل أقراص أو شراب يتم إمتصاص كمية ضئيلة جدآ منه ، ويمكن بذلك قياس درجة الإشعاع. 
تطبيقآ لهذا الإختبار عليك بالرقاد بينما يوضع عداد لقياس درجة الإشباع على رقبتك. 
معدل إمتصاص اليود المشع هو كمية اليود التي يتم قياسها في غدتك الدرقية. 
إذا كانت غدتك الدرقية مفرطة النشاط بسبب مرض جريفز ، فسوف يزداد إمتصاص اليود الشمع، أما إذا كان فرط نشاطها راجعآ إلى الإلتهاب الدرقي فإن إمتصاص اليود المشع حيئذ شديد الإنخفاض. 
إن نوع اليود المشع الذي تتناوله في هذا الإختبار التشخيصي ليس مدمرآ للغدة الدرقية، وهذا يعكس النوع المستخدم في علاج غدة درقية مفرطة النشاط.    - تصوير أو مسح الغدة الدرقية: 
الصورة المسحية للغدة الدرقية هي صورة للغدة الدرقية تلتقط بعد الحقن الوريدي لليود المشع أو لمادة مشعة أخرى تسمى التكنيتيوم. 
وهذه الصورة أو هذا التصوير المسحي يمكنها تحديد أي المناطق في غدتك الدرقية تنتج الهرمون الدرقي الزائد (غالبآ ما تكون العقيدات الدرقية).   قصور الغدة الدرقية Hypothyroidism  
يقلل هذا التدني في نشاط الغدة الدرقية من مستويات T3 وT4 ، في حين تظل مستويات الهرمون المنبه للدرق عالية. 
وهذا يؤدي إلى إبطاء عملية الايض في الجسم ، وقد تجعلك تشعر بالإعياء والتبلد الذهني. 
قصور النشاط الدرقي هو اكثر انواع الإضطراب الدرقي شيوعى ، وهو يصيب النساء أكثر من الرجال بخمش إلى عشر مرات ، ويزيد معدل حدوثه مع تقدم العمر.   
 مالذي يجعل الدرقية قليلة النشاط؟     هناك أسباب عديدة لتدني نشاط الغدة الدرقية: 
قصور الدرقية الضموري (التمانعي) -ATROPHIC 
والسبب الأكثر شيوعآ ، وفيه يهاجم جهاز مناعة الجسم الغدة الدرقية ويدمرها ، والنساء أكثر عرضة لذلك من الرجال. 
إلتهاب الدرقية هاشيموتو أو مرض الالتهاب الدرقي لهاشيموتو او الالتهاب الدرقي المناعي الذاتي 
وهو من إضطرابات المناعة الذاتية 
وهو مرض تمانعي تهاجم فيه الأجسام المضادة خلايا الغدة الدرقية مما يؤدي إلى إلتهابها تضخمها وإيلامها وتدميرها. 
ويحدث مرض هاشيموتو غالبآ بعد ولادة الام لطفلها أو بعد العلاج بعقاقير قوية منشطة لجهاز المناعة مثل إنترفيرون ألفا أو عقاقير إنتركولين. 
وهو أكثر شيوعآ في المصابين بأمراض المناعة الذاتية الأخرى مثل النوع الأول لمرض السكري والأنيميا الخبيثة ومرض أديسون.    الجويتر أو الدراق أو تضخم الغدة الدرقية: 
ويسبب الالتهاب الدرقي لهاشيموتو حالة الجويتر Goiter وهو التورم المادي للغدة الدرقية، حيث تتضخم الغدة الدرقية على شكل تورم ملحوظ عند قاعدة الرقبة وعو عادة غير مؤلم ورغم أنه يبدو مثيرآ للإنزعاج إلا أن معظم أسباب الجويتر يمكن علاجها بسهولة. 
والشخص المصاب بالجويتر يكون نتيجة قصور الغدة الدرقية أو فرط نشاطها ولكل منهما أعراض خاصة به. 
وتوجد حالات الجويتر في المناطق التي يوجد فيها نقص غذائي في عنصر اليود. 
ويسبب الجويتر أعراضآ عندما يضغط على بعض الأعضاء في الرقبة وهذه الأعراض مرتبطة بشكل مباشر بحجم الجويتر، وفي حالات نادرة يمكن أن يعوق الجويتر عملية البلع أو التنفس عن طريق الضغط على المريء أو القصبة الهوائية ، ويختلف العلاج تبعآ للحالة.  نقص اليود: 
وهو شائع في المناطق الجبلية ، حيث تقل نسبة اليود في الماء والغذاء مما يؤدي إلى تضخم الغدة الدرقية وقد تم شرحه في النقطة السابقة.  مرض النخامية: 
حيث لا تتنج الغدة النخامية المتدنية أو القاصرة النشاط ما يكفي من الهرمون المنبه للدرق ، لتحفيز الغدة الدرقية ، الامر الذي يؤدي إلى قصور الدرقية. 
جراحة أو إستئصال جزء أو كل الغدة الدرقية  سرطان الدرقية: 
في حالات نادرة ، يدمّر نمو سرطاني الغدة. 
قصور النشاط الدرقي الخلقي أو مرض القماءة 
حيث يولد بعض الأطفال بدون غدة درقية أو بغدة تنتج مستويات منخفضة من الهرمون الدرقي، وتحدث بمعدل 1 من كل 4000 مولود. 
والأطفال المصابون بهذه الحالة يتسمون بالإعاقة الذهنية ونقص النمو(قصر القامة) مع التشوه الجسدي والوجهي ، وذلك مالم يتم إكتشاف الحالة وعلاجها في وقت مبكر بعد الولادة.  مرض الخزب: 
ويحدث عند الكبار ، إذ يتكون نسيج غير طبيعي تحت الجلد عبارة عن نسيج هلامي ضام يمكن الكشف عن وجوده بالضغط بالأصابع على الجلد. 
وثمة حالة تسمى غيبوبة الخزب وهي أحد المضعفات الخطيرة التي يمكن أن تحدث إذا كان قصور النشاط الدرقي شديدآ واهمل في علاجه. 
وفي هذه الحالة يشعر المريض بالنعاس والبرودة  ويمكن ان يفقد وعيه ، فيحتاج إلى رعاية طبية للحالات الطارئة، وقد يصاب المريض بإرتفاع مستوى الكولستيرول أو زيادة ضغط الدم.     علامات وأعراض قصور الغدة الدرقية:  
إذا كان لديك قصور طفيف في نشاط الغدة الدرقية ، فقد لا تعاني أية أعراض. 
ولكن عندما تظهر الأعراض، فإنها غالبآ ما تكون غير واضحة وتتقدم ببطء وتشمل الأعراض النمطية لهذا القصور هي: 
- التعب والشعور بالخمود والإعياء. 
- التبلد العقلي 
- عدم تحمل البرد. 
- الشعور بالكآبة أو خمول العواطف. 
- الإمساك. 
- الالام العضلية. 
- جفاف الجلد أو تقشرة أو إنتفاخه. 
- وخز في أصابع اليدين أو القدمين. 
- نقص في تحمل المجهود الرياضي. 
- الام في المفاصل. 
- بحة الصوت. 
- عدم إنتظام الدورة الشهرية. 
- زيادة الوزن رغم ضعف الشهية. 
- جفاف الشعر وتقصفه 
- نبض ضعيف مع تورم في العنق.     خيارات علاج قصور الغدة الدرقية:  
إذا كنت تعاني أعراض قصور النشاط الدرقي ، فإستشر طبيبك الذي سوف يسألك عن الأعراض ويفحصك طبيآ. 
حيث قد يتم فحص أجزاء جسمك أو وظائفه التالية: 
- معدل دقات القلب وضغط الدم. 
- الشعر وقوام الجلد. 
- الغدة الدرقية (للكشف عن تغيرات في الحجم والقوام والشكل الخارجي). 
- القلب والرئتين. 
- الإنعكاسات العصبية. 
وقد يأمرك الطبيب بإجراء الإختبارات المعملية أو الأبحاث التالية:- 
- إختبارات وظائف الغدة الدرقية (إختبارات الدم ) مرة شهريآ ويزيد المعدل إذا كنت قد عدلت جرعات الأدوية الدرقية مؤخرآ أو إذا كنت سيدة حاملآ. 
- الفحص بالموجات فوق الصوتية للغدة الدرقية إذا كانت غير طبيعية في حجمها او شكلها. 
ويجري الطبيب إختبارآ للدم لقياس مستوى الهرمون المحفز للغدة الدرقية ، فإرتفاع هذا الهرمون يشير إلى قصور في النشاط الدرقي. 
ونظرآ لأن مرض هاشيموتو هو أكثر أسباب قصور الغدة الدرقية شيوعآ ، فغالبآ لا يحتاج الأمر إلى مزيد من الإختبارات ، ومع ذلك ففي بعض الحالات تجرى إختبارات أخرى مثل قياس مستويات الأجسام المضادة للدرقية في الدم. 
إذا شخص الطبيب حالة قصور النشاط الدرقي ، فمن المرجح أنه سيصف لك دواءآ تعويضآ هرمونيآ درقيآ ، وهو عبارة عن نسخة إصطناعية من الهرمونات الدرقية الطبيعية وهي T3 وT4 أو الأثنان معآ (أقراص الثيروكسين). 
بالنسبة للأشخاص المسنون أو الذين يعانون من مرضآ في القلب ، عليهم أن يتناولوا جرعة إبتدائية منخفضة جدآ ، إذ ان المستويات الأعلى يمكن ان تشكل عبئآ على القلب. 
سوف يقوم الطبيب بمراقبة مستويات الهرمونات الدرقية لديك (لتحديد الجرعة المثالية) عن طريق قياس مستوى الهرمون المحفز للدرقية في دمك خلال حوالي 6 أسابيع ، وبمجرد التوصل إلى الجرعة المناسبة فسيكتفي بقياس مستوى الهرمون المحفز للدرقية بمعدل أقل. 
قد يخبرك جسدك ايضآ بالوقت الذي تحتاج فيه إلى تعديل جرعة الثيروكسن ، فإذا كانت جرعتك منخفضة جدآ ، فسوف تجد بعضآ من أعراض قصور النشاط الدرقي التي لاحظتها في باديء الأمر. 
الزيادة الكبيرة في الثيروكسين تؤدي إلى أعراض فرط النشاط الدرقي ، وتشمل سرعة دقات القلب والتهيج العصبي والإرتعاش ونقصان الوزن رغم الشهية الجيدة.             فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية Hyperthyroidism     
فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية أو فرط النشاط الدرقي حالة تؤدي إلى إنتاج الكميات زائدة من الهرمونات الدرقية في الجسم. 
فهذه الكميات تكون أكثر مما يجب وتجعل المعدل الايضي لجميع أعضاء الجسم زائدآ، وهكذا فإن الغدة الدرقية زائدة النشاط تجعل كل شيء في الجسم زائد النشاط أيضآ.     أسباب فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية  
- مرض جريفزGraves disease  هو اكثر أسباب فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية شيوعآ فيمن هم دون سن الأربعين وهو من أمراض المناعة الذاتية وفيه تتكون بروتينات غير طبيعية تسمى الأجسام المضادة المحفزة للدرقية وهي تحفز الغدة الدرقية على إنتاج الكثير جدآ من الهرمون الدرقي. 
يتم تشخيص مرض جريفز في حوالي 1 من كل 1000 شخص كل عام ، وأغلبهم نساء صغيرات إلى متوسطات العمر. 
وقابلية الإصابة بمرض جريفز يمكن أن تنتقل بالوراثة ، رغم أن تلك الصلة ليست قوية بالدرجة التي تجعل كل فرد في العائلة يصاب بهذه الحالة. 
- في حوالي 10% من الحالات يتسبب فرط النشاط الدرقي عن وجود عقيدات درقية تنتج كميات زائدة من الهرمونات الدرقية. 
- واحيانآ تنتج حالة مؤقتة من فرط النشاط الدرقي عن إلتهاب الغدة الدرقية بسبب عدوى فيروسية أو المراحل المبكرة لمرض هاشيموتو. 
- وفي حالات نادرة يسبب ورم غير سرطاني (ورم غدّي) أو نمو للغدة الدرقية إنتاجآ مفرطآ لهرمون الغدة الدرقية 
- وفي حالات أكثر ندرة من سابقه هناك الورم الغير السرطاني في الغدة النخامية الذي ينتج فائضآ من الهرمون المنبه للدرق ، مما يجعل الدرقية تفرط في إنتاج الهرمون.       اعراض فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية:  
تحتاج كل خلية وعضو في الجسم إلى الهرمون الدرقي لتعمل بشكل طبيعي ، زيادة هذا الهرمون تؤدي إلى الإسراع في معدلات النشاط  لكثير من أجهزة الجسم ، فالأمعاء تستجيب بكثرة الحركات المعوية ، والقلب يستجيب بالإسراع الملحوظ في معدل دقاته ، كما يزيد نشاط الغدة الدرقية مما يجعل الكفين تسيلان عرقآ غزيرآ يجعله لين القوام مبتلآ ، وفرط تنبيه الجهاز العصبي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى التهيج العصبي. 
قد تجد أيضآ تزايدآ ملحوظآ للشهية رغم نقصان وزنك. 
قد تصبح عضلاتك ضعيفة جدآ 
قد تعاني أيضآ عدم إحتمال الحر. 
ومن الأعراض أيضآ الإرتعاشات. 
وفي حالات غير قليلة قد يحدث القلق وغيره من الأعراض العصبية وقد تعاني صعوبة النوم. 
قد تصبح دورات الحيض عند الإناث غير منتظمة وأقل تكرارآ وقليلة في كميتها. 
ثمة واحد من كل خمسة من المصابين بمرض جريفز يعاني جحوظآ في العينين وهي حالة مرضية تجعل العينين تبرزان وقد تجعل العينين محمرتين ومتورمتين وتسيلان دموعآ ، مرضى الصور الأخرى من فرط النشاط الدرقية لا يصابون بجحوظ العينين. 
مما يلاحظ أن كبار السن تقل لديهم أعراض فرط النشاط الدرقي وقد تكون قابلية الهياج والاصابة بالذهول أو نقصان الوزن بدون مبرر واضح أو دقات القلب السريعة أو غير المنتظمة (حتى اثناء الراحة) هي الأعراض الوحيدة لفرط النشاط الدرقي للمسنين.     جحوظ العين الدرقى Dysthyroid exophthalmos :  
يوجد نوعان أساسيان للظواهر العينية فى الأمراض الدرقية : نوع بسيط ونوع شديد مع العلم بأن النوع الأول يندمج فى النوع الأخر.   النوع البسيط  
يحدث عند المرضى المصابين بمرض "جريفز" (Grave’s disease ) ويلاحظ أكثر عند النساء بين سن 20 – 50 مع العلامات العامة للتسمم الدرقى ( ارتعاش وعرق وإسراع القلب مع الهزال ) ، وغالبا ما يلاحظ تراجع الجفن وتباطؤه ، واللذان يؤديان إلى التحدق البارز ، بالأضافة وجود درجة من جحوظ العين . والعلاج يوجه لعلاج السبب الأساسى وهو التسمم الدرقى (thyrotoxicosis) ( افراط الدرقية ) ، ويشمل : المهدئات ، ومضادات الدرق ، واليود المشع واسئصال الغدة الدرقية .   النوع الشديد  
من جحوظ العين الدرقى أقل شيوعا ويصيب كلا الجنسين بنفس القدر فى معدل عمر 50 سنة ، وفيه المريض ربما يظهر انخفاضا أو ازديادا فى نشاط الغدة الدرقية ، وهذه الحالة ليست واضحة تماما ، ولكن من الظاهر أن سببها مادة منتجة للجحوظ العينى.
والنوع الشديد ، العلامات العينية فيه هى المسيطرة ، بينما العلامات العامة غالبا ما تكون خفيفة ، فيلاحظ أن جحوظ العين شديد ، غير متراجع ، وغالبا ما يؤدى إلى تقرح القرنية ، وشلل عينى واضح ، وربما يسبق هذا الشلل جحوظ العين، كما يظهر تورم ملاحظ للجفون ، والملتحمة . هذه التغيرات تنتج من ارتشاحات وتورم العضلات نفساها ثم تليفها بعد ذلك. وبعض هذه الحالات تستجيب بصورة فعالة لكمية كبيرة من الكورتيزون العام ، ولكن لو فشل هذا العلاج ، فهنا يجب اجراء عملية رفو الأجفان (Tarsorrhaphy) أو ربما يحتاج العلاج إلى تخفيف ضغط الحجاج (orbital decompression ).     
 خيارات علاج فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية:  
إذا كنت تعاني أعراضآ ن فإستشر طبيبك الذي سوف يفحص غدتك الدرقية ويقيس نبضك ويبحث عن وجود إرتعاشات باليدين ، ويسأل عن الأعراض الأخرى مثل الإسهال وزيادة الإحساس بالحر. 
سوف يقوم الطبيب بسحب عينة من الدم ليقيس مستويات هرمونات الثيروكسين ، التي ترتفع في حالة فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية ، ومستويات الهرمون المحفز للدرقية ، الذي يكون شدي الإنخفاض في حالة فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية. 
قد تحتاج أيضآ إلى إجراء إحتبار إمتصاص اليود الشمع بأن تبتلع كمية ضئيلة من اليود المشع ، وبعد ذلك بـ 24 ساعة يتم قياس تركيز اليود المشع في الغدة الدرقية، ويجري تصوير مسحي لتلك الغدة ، وسيتضح وجود مستويات أعلى من اليود المشع إذا كنت مصابآ بمرض جريفز أو بعقيدة درقية تفرز هرمونات درقية. 
يهدف علاج مرض جريفز إلى خفض إنتاج الهرمونات الدرقية من الغدة الدرقية والمشاعدة على خفض الأعراض الناتجة عن عن المستويات الزائدة من تلك الهرمونات في الدم. 
يمكن خفض إنتاج الهرمونات الدرقية بالأدوية المضادة للنشاط الدرقي أو بالعلاج باليود الشمع أو بالجراحة ، وسنقوم الان بشرح كل طريقة على حده.    - الأدوية المضادة للنشاط الدرقي أو المضادة الدرقية Anti-Thyroid Drugs: 
هذه الأدوية تمنع الغدة الدرقية من إنتاج الهرمونات. 
وعادة ما تكون هي العلاج الأول لمرض جريفز وعادة ما تحقق نتائج فعالة في غضون اسابيع معدودة. 
في بعض الاشخاص تؤثر تسبب هذه العقاقير آثارآ جانبية وتشمل الطفح الجلدي والحكة أو الحمى، وفي حالات نادرة قد تسبب إلتهابآ بالكبد أو نقصآ في خلايا الدم البيض المكافحة للعدوى ، فإتصل بطبيبك إذا أصبت بالحمى أو إلتهاب الحلق أو لاحظت اي إصفرار بالجلد. 
رغم أن الأدوية المضادة للدرقية تكون فعالة أثناء تناولها، فإن الحالة التي استعملت من أجلها هذه الأدوية غالبآ ما تعود بمجرد إيقاف إستخدامها ، لهذا فقد ينصحك الطبيب بإستعمال محلول مستديم الأثر (والأكثر شيوعآ هو اليود المشع) في علاج الدرقية مفرطة النشاط.    - اليود المشع Radioactive Iodine: 
يختلف اليود المشع المستخدم في علاج الغدة الدرقية بعض الشيء عن النوع المستخدم في قياس إمتصاص اليود المشع وفي التصوير المسحي للغدة الدرقية، فالنوع المستخدم في العلاج يعمل على إلحاق الضرر بالخلايا الدرقية بدلآ من مجرد المرور المؤقت من خلالها. 
وفي هذا النوع من العلاج تتناول حبة تحتوي اليود المشع، الذي يتراكم في غدتك الدرقية فيقتل أغلب الخلايا الدرقية. وهو لا يضر بأي جزء اخر من جسمك لأنه لا يمتصه أي من أعضاء الجسم أو انسجته بإستثناء الغدة الدرقية. 
بعد مرور اشهر معدودة من هذا العلاج ، فإن الغدة الدرقية حينئذ لا تنتج إلا كميات ضئيلة جدآ من الهرمون الدرقي. 
يشفى فرط النشط الدرقي  في معظم المرضى  بعد جرعة واحدة فقط ، وفي حالات نادرة يحتاج الأمر جرعة ثانية. 
سوف يقوم طبيبك بإعادة تقييم وظائف غدتك الدرقية على مدى أشهر معدودة للكشف عن حدوث قصور في النشاط الدرقي بسبب ذلك العلاج ، فإذا أشارت إختبارات الدم لديك إلى حدوث هذا القصور ، فسيصف لك الطبيب دواء تعويضيآ درقيآ (من خلاصة الغدة الدرقية ). 
ميزة العلاج باليود المشع هو أنه عادة ما يصلح المشكلة برمتها لبقية حياتك وذلك بمرة واحدة من العلاج، 
وعيب العلاج باليود المشع هو أنه يؤدي إلى حدوث قصور في الغدة الدرقية ، وسوف يتعين عليك حيئذ أن تتناول أقراصآ لبقية حياتك.    - الجراحة Surgical Removal of the Gland or Nodule: 
ثمة طريقة أخرى لتقليل كمية الهرمون الدرقي بالإستئصال الجراحي لكل الغدة أوجزء منها Thyroidectomy ويوصى بهذا العلاج عادة عندما يكون الدواء المضاد للدرقية أو اليود المشع غير فعال أو يتعذر إستعمالهما، ومع ذلك فإن المصابين بمرض جريفز الذين هم دون العشرين من العمر ولايجدون تفريجآ لأعراض مرضهم بإستخدام الدواء المضاد للدرقية يتم غالبآ علاجهم بالجراحة.  
يوصى أيضآ بالجراحة للمرضى من أي سن الذين لديهم تضخم بالغدة الدرقية (جويتر) يسد القصبة الهوائية أو المريء، ويمكن إجراء العملية (عادة بإستخدام تخدير عام) مع بقاء المريض ليلة واحدة فقط في المستشفى. 
هدف الجراح من هذه العملية أن يستأصل من الغدة ما يكفي لتفريج حالة فرط النشاط الدرقي ، مع ذلك فعادة ما يكون الجزء المتبقي من الغدة بعد الجراحة غير قادر على إنتاج ما يكفي من الهرمون الدرقي ، وسوف تكون في حاجة إلى تتناول أقراصآ لبقية حياتك. 
جدير بالذكر أن جحوظ العينين الذي يظهر في المصابين بمرض جريفز يزول في بعض الحالات بعد إتباع إحدى الوسائل التي تقلل إنتاج الهرمونات، ومع ذلك ففي بعض المرضى تستمر تلك المشكلة وتزداد سوءآ ، وفي حالات نادرة (عندما تكون أعراض العينين شديدة او متزايدة) قد ينصح إخصائي العيون بالعلاج دبواء كوريتزوني (كورتيكوستيرويد) أو بالإشعاع أو بالجراحة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن علاج التوتر و الكرب و استخدام تقنيات الاسترخاء ؟        التعامل مع التوتر والكرب   مقدمة:  يبدو أن حياتنا أصبحت أكثر عرضة للتوتر والكرب. فنحن نعمل بكدّ أكثر من أي وقت مضى وحياتنا الشخصية باتت أكثر تعقيداً كما أن الترابط العائلي أصبح ضعيفآ في أغلب الاحيان ، ولذلك نجد أن التوتر بات عاملآ رئيسيآ في حياة معظمنا،  قد يكون لبعض التوتر إفادة ، فالعديد من الناس بحاجة إلى مستوى معين من التوتر لأداء مهماتهم على الوجه الأمثل.  لكن مشكلة التوتر والكرب من شأنها أن تكون أمرآ صعبآ عندما يزداد التوتر ويصبح التعامل معه من دون ظهور حلول واضحة . ولهذا السبب من المهم أن نكون قادرين على التعرف على أسباب التوتر وأن نعرف كيف نتعامل معها.   علامات وأعراض التوتر والكرب   عادة ما يكون التعرفّ إلى التوتر ممكنآ عندما تصبح مستوياته متقدمة ، ولا يعود في المستطاع التعامل معه، ويميل التوتر عادة إلى التعبير عن نفسه إما بشكل أعراض نفسية أو بدنية أو الأثنين معآ في بعض الأحيان.  1- أعراض نفسية، وتشمل:-  - تقلبات مزاجيّة. - إكتئاب. - قلق. - صعوبة في النوم. - أداء ذهني ضعيف وصعوبة في التركيز وسرعة النسيان. - مشاكل في العلاقة مع الآخرين.  2- أعراض بدنية، وتشمل:  - حموضة المعدة. - تغير في عادة التغوط ، مع حصول نوبات من الإسهال والإمساك. - مشاكل في التنفس. - الربو. - خفقان. - صداع نصفي.   أسباب وأنواع التوتر والكرب   يمكن للعديد من الأحداث الحياتية أن تكون مصدرآ رئيسيآ للتوتر ، حتى عندما يكون الحدث مفرحآ ، كالزواج أو الإنتقال إلى منزل جديد.  وللتوتر أربعة أنواع:  - توتر بالغ الشدة: مثل : وفاة أحد الزوجين ، طلاق ، إنفصال زوجي ، خسارة وظيفة ، نقل مكان السكن ، إصابة ، مرض.  - توتر شديد: مثل : تقاعد ، حمل ، تغيير العمل ، وفاة صديق حميم ، إصابة احد أفراد العائلة بمرض خطير.  - توتر معتدل: مثل : ديون كبيرة كالرهن ، مشكلة مع الحمو أو الحماة ، بدء الزوج بعمل أو توقف عنه ، مشاكل مع رب العمل ، دعاوي قضائية تتعلق بديون.  - توتر خفيف: - مثل : تغير في ظروف العمل ، تغيير المدرسة ، تغير في عادات تناول الطعام ، رهن أو دين بسيط ، بعض المناسبات العائلية.   كيفية التعامل مع التوتر والكرب   - حدد مصادر التوتر في حياتك، وأدرس إمكانية القيام بأية تغييرات تجعلك أكثر قدرة على التحكم في الأمور.  - تعلّم كيف تحسن إستغلال وقتك بشكل أفضل، لأن معظم التوتر الذي يعاني منه الناس ناجم عن أعباء العمل المتزايدة، ولكي لا يكون العمل طيّعآ وقابلآ للتغيير أكتب لائحة بأهدافك اليومية حسب أولوياتها ، وأشّر على المهام المنجزة لأن ذلك يعطيك الإحساس بأنك أنجزت شيئآ.  - تنفّس بعمق وبشكل متزايد للتخفيف من التوتر والكرب.  - تجنب تناول أية عقاقير محظّرة تزيد شعورك من بالتوتر والكرب، بما في ذلك الكوكايين والكحول.  - إعتن بصحتك وتناول طعامآ صحيّآ وإمتنع عن الكحول وتناول الكافيين بإعتدال ، وصحيح أن المشروبات التي تحتوي على الكافيين مثل القهوة أو الشوكولا الشاخنة هي منبّهات مفيدة ، لكنها يمكن أن تساهم في زيادة التوتر والكرب.  أما عن الصحة الجيدة فيمكن أن تقلل من إحتمال تعرضك للأمراض وتزيد من قدرتك على مواجهة مشاكل الحياة.  - مارس الرياضة بإنتظام ، فالتمارين المنتظمة تساعد على تحريك وإستخدام مقادير كبيرة من الأدرينالين (الناتج عن التوتر) وبالتالي تساعد على تهدئتك.  - حاول القيام ببعض تقنيّات الإسترخاء كل يوم، كاليوغا والتدليك والشياتسو والعلاج بالروائح العطرية والوخز بالإبر.  - نم جيدآ في الليل وخذ قسطآ كاف ( 7 إلى 8 ساعات كل ليلة) لمواجهة التوتر والكرب ، فالحرمان من النوم على المدى الطويل يعرضك لمشاكل جسدية ونفسية.  وإذا كنت تعاني من مشاكل في النوم أو لا تشعر أنك لا تنام بالقدر الكافي فجرب هذه الإقتراحات التالية:  أ- لا تأكل وجبات دسمة في وقت متأخر من الليل. ب- تجنب الكافيين آخر الليل. ت- تجنب الكحول نهائيآ. ث- مارس التمارين خلال النهار لتحرق فائض الطاقة التي يولدها التوتر. ج - تجنب ممارسة الرياضة في الليل لما لها من تأثيرات منبّهة تجعلك يقظآ بدلآ من ان تشجعك على النوم. ح- مارس تمارين التأمل أو اليوغا أو الإسترخاء في المساء من أجل تهدئة مزاجك ومساعدتك على الإسترخاء حتى يحين وقت النوم.    تقنيات الاسترخاء لتخفيف الضغط النفسي   أولآ: الإسترخاء التدريجي للعضلات:  - إجلس وتمدد بوضع مريح وأغمض عينيك، دع فكّك يسترخي وكذلك عينيك ولكن من دون إغماضهما بقوة.  - إفححص جسدك ذهنيآ، بدءآ من اصابع قدميك وببطء نحو رأسك ، وركّز على كل منطقة على حدة ، وتخيّل بأن التوتر يذوب تدريجيآ.  - شدّ عضلاتك في إحدى مناطق جسدك ، عدّ حتى الخمسة ، ثم أرخها وإنتقل إلى المنطقة التالية.  ثانيآ: التخيّل البصري:  - دع الأفكار تنساب في ذهنك من دون التركيز على أي منها ، أوحٍ إلى نفسك بأنك مسترخ وهاديء وبأن يديك دافئتان (أو باردتان إن كنت تشعر بالحر) وثقيلتان وبأن قلبك ينبض بهدوء.  - تنفسّ ببطء بإنتظام وبعمق.  - فور إسترخائك ، تخيّل بأنك في مكانك المفضّل أو أمام منظر أخّاذ.  - بعد 5 إلى 10 دقائق، إسحب نفسك من هذه الحالة تدريجيآ.  ثالثآ: التنفس بإسترخاء:  مع الممارسة يصبح بمقدورك التنفس بشكل عميق ومسترخ. في البداية مارس ذلك وأنت مستلق على ظهرك ، بينما ترتدي ملابس مرتخية على الخصر والبطن ،  وفور إعتيادك على التنفس بهذه الوضعية ن تدرب على ممارسته وأنت جالس ومن ثم وأنت واقف.  - تمدّد على سرير على ظهرك.  - باعد بين قدميك قليلآ ، أرح إحدى يديك على بطنك ، قرّب السرّة والاخرى على صدرك.  - إشهق من أنفك وإزفر من فمك.  - ركّز على تنفّسك لبضع دقائق بعد ذلك ، حاول أن تعي أيّآ من يديك ترتفع وتنخفض مع كل نفس.  - إزفر بلطف معظم الهواء الموجود في الرئتين.  - تنشّق وأنت تعدّ ببطء حتى الأربعة ، مايعادل ثانية بين كل رقم ، ومع التنشّق بلطف ، مدد بطنك قليلآ حتى يرتفع حوالي واحد إنش (ويجب ان تشعر بالحركة من خلال يديك), ولا ترتفع كتفيك أو تحرّك صدرك أثناء ذلك.  - مع التنفس تخيّل بأن الهواء الدافيء ينساب في جميع أجزاء جسدك.  - إسترح لثانية بعد التنشّق.  - إزفر ببطء وأنت تعدّ حتى الأربعة ، وأثناء الزفير ستشعر ببطنك ينخفض ببطء.  - أثناء خروج الهواء ، تخيّل بأن التوتر يخرج معه.  - إسترح لثانية بعد الزفير.  - إن وجدت صعوبة في الشهيق والزفير حتى الأربعة ، قصّر الوقت قليلآ ثم تدرب تدريجيآ حتى الأربعة ، وفي حال شعرت بدوران ، ابطيء من تنفسك أو إجعل نفسك اقل عمقآ.  - كرر التمرين: شهيق بطيء ، إستراحة ، زفير بطيء، إستراحة ، من 5 إلى 10 مرات ، إزفر ، تنشّق ببطء ، 1 ، 2، 3 ، 4 ، إسترح ، ثم تابع بمفردك ، وإن واجهت صعوبة في جعل تنفسك منتظمآ ، خذ نفسآ أعمق بقيليل ، وأمسكه لثانية أو ثانيتين ، ثم دعّه يخرج ببطء عبر شفتيك المنفرجتين خلال 10 ثوان تقريبآ. كرر هذه العملية مرة أو مرتين ثم عاود التقنية الأخرى.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن البهاق اسباب علاج ؟         ما هو البهاق؟  - البهاق هو مرض جلدي مزمن وغير معدي وليس ضارآ بالصحة وهو من الأمراض الخاصة بالجهاز المناعي للجسم، وهو شائع عند كل الأجناس، وتشكل نسبة الإصابة به حوالي 1 - 2 % من نسبة البشر.  - يصيب البهاق الخلايا الصبغية في الجسم الموجودة في قاع البشرة، مما ينتج عنه ظهور بقع بيضاء خالية من الصبغة(صبغة الميلانين) ، وغالبآ ما تكون محاطة بلون بني داكن.  - يمكن أن يصيب البهاق أي جزء من أجزاء الجسم، ولكن هناك بعض الأماكن أكثر عرضة للإصابة به، مثل الوجه والرقبة او العنق والصدر والأعضاء التناسلية، وكذلك الإبطبن وبين الفخذين، كما أن البهاق يمكن أن يصيب الأماكن المصابة بحروق أو جروح. ويمكن أن يكون الشعر أيضآ معرضآ للإصابة بالبهاق، ويتغير لونه من إلى اللون الأبيض سواء شعر الرأس أو الجسم.  أعراض البهاق   إن اعراض البهاق تتسم بظهور بقع بيضاء (تكبر تدريجيآ في الحجم) على اليدين والقدمين والوجه ،وتحاط هذه بهالة داكنة اللون،ويتغير لون الشعر في البقعة إلى أبيض، وقد تصيب هذه البقع مساحات كبيرة من الجسم والجذع.   أثر البهاق على صحة المصاب العامة :   عادة ما يكون الشخص المصاب بالبهاق معافى وبصحة جيدة، ولكن في بعض الأحيان تكون هناك بعض الأمراض المناعية المصاحبة للبهاق مثل الثعلبة، الأنيميا الخبيثة أو أمراض الغدة الدرقية، ولذلك لابد من عمل بعض الفحوصات المخبرية للتأكد من سلامة مريض البهاق وعدم إصابته بهذه الأمراض.    ما هي أنواع البهاق؟   ينقسم البهاق إلى ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية هي:   - البهاق المنتشر:  وهو الذي يظهر وينتشر تدريجياً ليصيب مساحات كبيرة من الجسم قد تصل إلى كامل الجسم ماعدا أجزاء بسيطة تحتفظ بلونها الأصلي.  - البهاق الثابت أو المستقر:  وهو الذي يبدأ ثم ينتشر في أجزاء معينة ثم يتوقف عن الانتشار بحيث لا تزيد المساحات المصابة بعد التوقف.   - البهاق المتراجع:  وهو الذي يبدأ وينتشر ثم يتراجع تدريجياً وتبدأ الصبغة في الظهور مرة أحرى في الأماكن التي أصيبت بالبهاق.    أسباب حدوث البهاق   إن اسباب البهاق ليست محددة ، وهناك نظريات عديدة حول سبب حدوث البهاق وإليكم هذه النظريات:  - نظرية1: تفاعل مناعي ذاتي يؤدي إلى تعرف الجسم على الخلايا الصبغية على أنها خلايا غريبة عن الجسم، فيتعامل معها ويدمرها.  - نظرية2: حدوث خلل في وظيفة الخلايا الصبغية نتيجة لخلل في الأعصاب المغذية لها.  - نظرية 3: تدمير الخلايا الصبغية لنفسها:  وهذه تسمى نظرية الهدم الذاتي (self-destructing)، حيث تهدم الخلايا المكونة للمواد الملونة للجلد نفسها ذاتيا؛ نتيجة لنقص في طريقة الحماية الطبيعية التي تزيل المادة السامة التي تتكون أثناء بناء المواد الملونة Toxic Melanin precursor.   - نظرية 4: يمكن أن يكون البهاق وراثيآ ويبدأ بالظهور عادة قبل سن العشرين.: حيث وجد أنه حوالي من 30-40% من الحالات يوجد معها حالات مشابهة في تاريخ الأسرة.  والاحتمالات التي وضعت لهذه الوراثة هو أن تكون نتيجة جين سائد في أحد الوالدين أو أو متعددة الجينات.  والجينات المتنحية فقط هي التي تظهر بزواج الأقارب ولكن هذا لا يعني إن وجد المرض في الزوج أو الزوجة أن يظهر المرض في الأبناء أي أنه لا يزيد أو ينقص من نسبة ظهور المرض.  - نظرية 5: الأعصاب (Neurogenic) حيث يفرز مركب في نهاية الأعصاب في الجلد يؤدي إلى إيقاف بناء المواد الملونة للجلد.   والارجح من هذه النظريات هوفقدان الخلايا الصبغية للمادة الملونة.  ومن الاسباب الاخرى للبهاق :  - صدمة عصبية او عاطفية قوية. - أزمة نفسية حادة. - نتيجة الإصابة بمرض أديسون. - إضطراب في جهاز المناعة( Autoimmune) حيث تتواجد أجسام مضادة للخلايا المكونة للجلد في دم المريض. - فرط افرازات الغدة الدرقية. - التلوث المناخي. - المواد الكيميائية الصناعية. - مشاكل في الكبد.  علاج البهاق طبياً  يختلف علاج البهاق حسب مكانه في الجسم ودرجة إنتشاره، فعندما يكون في مناطق محدودة وغير ظاهرة، يمكن تركه دون علاج خاصة إذا لم يكن لم يكن له تأثير على نفسية المصاب، لأن البهاق ليس له تأثير ضار على الصحة، وبالتالي فإن علاجه إنما يكون للأسباب الجمالية(وتسمى "التاتو").  وهناك خيارات كثيرة لعلاج البهاق خاصة إذا كانت البقع البيضاء في أماكم ظاهرة ومشوهة مثل الوجه أو في حال رغبة المصاب بالعلاج، وهي:  - أسلوب Puva وهو عبارة عن إستعمال "سورالين" psoralen وهو عقار يجعل الجلد أكثر حساسية للضوء والاشعة فوق البنفسجية. - وضع كريم موضعي ، لإخفاء العيوب على المناطق بيضاء اللون وخاصة إذا كانت صغيرة، أو في إنتظار تحسن اللون بعد بدء العلاج. - كريمات أو حقن موضعية لعقاقير يصرفها الطبيب، وتستعمل بإنتظام ويتعرض بعدها لأشعة الشمس أو للأشعة فوق البنفسجية: وهناك كريم حديث يُسمى vitivera cream أو ezaline paint، ويتم الدهان مرتين يوميا بأي منهما ثم التعرض للشمس لمدة 30 – 60 دقيقة (شمس البكور أو شمس ما قبل الغروب)، بالإضافة إلى كريم يحتوي على كورتيزون عالي ويدهن مساء، مع تعاطي كبسولات تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الحديد صباحا ومساء.  وإذا كنت في بلد لا يتوفر فيها الشمس ، فاليك هذه البدائل 1- 3 جلسات PUVA في الأسبوع، وهي عبارة عن أوكسوسورالسين+ Ultra violet، وهي جلسات أشعة فوق بنفسجية من النوع A، ويؤخذ الكورس أوكسوسورالسين قبل الجلسة بساعتين، على أن تضبط جرعة الأقراص والأشعة تبعًا للوزن مع إخصائي الجلدية.  2- استخدام جهاز Narrow Band، وهي أحدث طريقة لعلاج البهاق، ولها نتائج جيدة، وهي أيضا 3 جلسات أسبوعية.   - يمكن في الحالات التي ينتشر فيها البهاق إزالة اللون الطبيعي المتبقي ليصير الجلد كله بلون واحد، ويتم ذلك بإستخدام مركبات معينة تحت إشراف الطبيب. - زراعة الخلايا الصبغية أو تطعيم الأماكن المصابة بجلد سليم: حيث يتم إجراء عملية حقن للجلد من نفس لون الجلد الطبيعي وتجرى إختبارات خاصة للصبغة المستخدمة لتحديد النوع المناسب، وتستغرق هذه العملية 9 ساعات ويخرج المريض في نفس اليوم (ولكننا لاننصح بها لما قد تسببه من مشاكل في المستقبل) أو يمكن علاج البهاق جراحيآ بإزالة البقعة البيضاء بواسطة السنفرة وزراعة مكانها طبقة بها خلايا ملونة من الجلد. وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في البهاق الثابت والغير مستجيب للعلاج بالطرق الأخرى.  - لا بد من تغطية المناطق المصابة بالبهاق بكريمات واقية عند التعرض لأشعة الشمس تجنبآ لحدوث الحروق الشمسية. - تناول أقراص الميلادينين ثم التعرض لأشعة الشمس. - العلاج بالأشعة باستخدام جهاز Narrow Band، وهي أحدث طريقة لعلاج البهاق، ولها نتائج جيدة.    علاجات بديلة لمرض البهاق   أثبت الطب البديل قدرته على علاج البهاق وإليكم عددآ من خيارات العلاج البديلة:  - يفيد شرب مغلي ملعقة صغيرة من حبة البركة يوميآ في زيادة جهاز المناعة ومقاومة المرض. - المس بزيت البرجاموت ثم التعرض لأشعة الشمس. - خلط بعض النوشادر بعسل النحل خلطآ جيدآ ويدهن مكان الإصابة به. - يمزج عصير البصل مع قليل من الخل ويدهن بالمزيد خمس مرات يوميآ ولمدة 3 شهور. - يغلى بعض فصوص الثوم المفروم جيدآ مع قليل من النشادر ويبترك ليبرد ثم يدهن بالمزيج مكلن الإصابة بالبهاق. - تمزج ملعقة صغيرة من ماء الورد مع كوب من الماء ويؤخذ خلال النهار. - تغلى بعض أوراق الغار في الماء ويطلى به موضع الإصابة. - تسحق وتمزج أزهار النرجس ببعض الخل ويطلى بها البهاق. - يفيد دهن البان ايضآ في إزالة البهاق والكلف والنمش ايضآ. - يمكن علاج البهاق الأسود بعصير الجرجير حيث يطلى موضع الإصابة بعصيره. - وللبهاق الأسود والأبيض يمكن إستخدام بذور الخطمي ( الختمية) حيث تسحق البذور جيدآ وتمزج بالخل ويطلى البهاق، ثم يعرض المريض جسمه لاشعة الشمس.   ملاحظة أخيرة: علاج البهاق يحتاج إلى الصبر لأن فترة علاجه طويلة، لكنفي النهاية ستحصد نتائج مرضية إذا تم العلاج تحت إشراف الطبيب.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الإكتئاب والاحباط ؟          مقدمة   - تعتبر مشاعر الحزن من الأحاسيس العادية التي يعاني منها كل شخص لدرجة معينة في حياته. - أما الإكتئاب فهو حالة نفسانية تشتدّ فيها الأحاسيس بحيث تؤثر سلبآ في النشاطات اليومية. - والاكتئاب هو أحد أكثر المشاكل الذهنية شيوعآ. - يصيب الاكتئاب النساء ضعف ما يصيب الرجال. - غالبآ ما يزول الإكتئاب تلقائيآ بعد أيام أو اسابيع قليلة، لكنه في حالات أخرى قد يتطلب دعمآ ومساعدة متخصصة، وقد يحتاج الأشخاص الذين يعانون من كآبة شديدة الدخول إلى المستشفى حتى لا يسبّبوا الأذى لأنفسهم. - الإكتئاب جزء من طيف كامل من الأمزجة المختلفة التي يمر بها الناس، فكلنا يمر في أوقات سعادة ووحزن وغالبآ ما ينعكس ذلك على احاسيسنا وشعورنا. - والشعور بالحزن امر طبيعي بين الحين والاخر، لكن إن اصبح شعورآ مستمرآ يصبح اكتئابآ ، وهذا يدل على وجود خلل ما في توازن النواقل العصبية في الدماغ، الأمر الذي يحتّم القيام بشيء تجاهه. وبالمثل ، يشعر كل منا بفترات من الزهو والنشاط، لكن إن أصبحت تلك الحالة دائمة وكان النشاط مفرطآ أو ما يعرف بالهوس mania فهذا يعني أن وظيفتك العقلية تعاني من خلل وتستدعي مساعدة طبية لإعادة وظائف العقل وسلوكياته إلى الوضع الطبيعي .   علامات وأعراض الاكتئاب   - عدم المبالاة والإكتراث بشكل عام. - تدنّي مستويات النشاط بشكل متواصل. - وجع الظهر. - حزن دائم. - ضعف في الذاكرة. - الصداع. - إضطراب المعدة. - مزاج سيء بإستمرار. - عدم القدرة على مواجهة الصعاب. - الأرق أو الإستيقاظ باكرآ في الصباح(رغم ان البعض يميل إلى الإفراط في النوم). - فقدان الرغبة في ممارسة الجنس. - فقدان الشهية( رغم ان البعض قد ينتابه شهية مفرطة للطعام). - فقدان التركيز - قلة الإعتداد بالنفس. - الشعور بالذنب. - القلق. - وساوس سقيمة وخيالات وهمية وأفكار غير عقلانية - التفكير في إيذاء النفس. - الهياج وعدم الإستقرار البدني.   إستبيان وكشف الإكتئاب   إذا لم تكن متاكدآ هل أنت مصاب بالإكتئاب ام لا ، أحضر ورقة وأجب عن الأسئلة التالية بنعم أو لا:  1. أشعر بالحزن والهم بأغلب الأوقات. 2. لم أعد أستمتع بالاشياء كما كان فيما مضى. 3. فكرت بالإنتحار. 4. اشعر بأنه ليست لي فائدة ولا يحتاجني أحد. 5. أفقد وزني. 6. أعاني من الأرق الطويل. 7. أنا كثير الحركة ولا يمكنني البقاء ثابتآ. 8. ذهني ليس بالصفاء الذي إعتدت عليه. 9. اشعر بالإرهاق دون سبب. 10. اشعر باليأس من المستقبل.  النتيجة:- - إذا أجبت بنعم على السؤالين الأول والثاني فربما كنت تعاني من إكتئاب رئيسي  - إذا اجبت بنعم على سؤالين على الأقل من الأسئلة من 4 حتى 10 فربما كنت تعاني من إكتئاب طفيف(ويفضل زيارة الطبيب) - إذا اجبت بنعم على السؤال رقم 3 فإتصل بطبيبك على الفور.   أسباب الإكتئاب   - اثناء الفترات الإنتقالية الكبرى بالحياة: مثل الطلاق أو الإنتقال من فترة المرهقة إلى سن الرشد. - ضغوط عصبية شديدة. - العيش مع أفراد آخرين من الأسرة مصابين بالإكتئاب. - يعاني غالبآ الأشخاص المصابون بالقلق والوسواس القهري والإضطرابات النفسية الأخرى من الإكتئاب. - فقدان أو وفاة أحد الأحبّاء أو المقربون منا. - مشاكل في العلاقات مع الاخرين. - ضعف الصحة. - الإعتناء بصحة شخص لفترات طويلة. - متاعب ومشاكل مادية. - مشاكل لها علاقة بالعمل. - نزاعات مازالت عالقة - تراكم المشاكل لدرجة لا يستطيع معها الشخص أن يتحملها. - عوامل فيزيولوجية كتدني مستويات هرمون الدرقية(قصور الغدة الدرقية). - مشاكل هرمونية يمكن ان تحدث بعد الولادة أو في فترة إنقطاع الطمث. - عوامل متعلقة بنمط الحياة كالإسراف في تناول الكحول أو تعاطي المخدرات. - يمكن ان يظهر الاكتئاب فجأة دون أن تتوفر اية عوامل واضحة وهذا يعرف بالإكتئاب الداخلي المنشأ. - هناك دليل على أن لبعض الأشخاص ميلآ جينيآ للاكتئاب تثيره حادثة أو مجموعة من الأحداث.   المعالجة بدون عقاقير   - من المهم طلب مشورة الطبيب إذا كنت تعاني من إكتئاب متواصل، ومن الضروري أيضآ على كل من فكر في الإنتحار طلب المساعدة الطبية فورآ. - وقد تجد أنه من المفيد لك أن تبحث بعض الامور العالقة في ذهنك مع طبيبك، أو ربما مع أحد المقربين منك، وغالبآ ما يفيد العلاج إستماع شخص حيادي لمشكلاتك بدون أن يحكم عليها أو ينتقدها.  - وقد يقترح عليك الطبيب الإستعانة بأحد مقدّمي النصح أو بطبيب نفساني لدراسة حالتكن رغم ان هنالك الكثير من التشابك بين هذين المنهاجين، فالناصح عادة يميل إلى التركيز على احاسيسك ويساعدك في فهمها، في حين يسعى الطبيب النفساني إلى تغيير الأنماط السلبية للتفكير وتوجيهها في منحنى أكثر إيجابية. - ويعتبر الدعم من مختلف الأفرقاء أمرآ مفيدآ حيث يمكن أن توفر العائلة والاصدقاء مصدرآ حاضرآ للدعم والتشجيع والمساعدة اليومية، ومع ذلك فليس كل شخص محظوظ لدرجة كافية حتى يحظى بالعم والرعاية في مثل هذه الأوقات.   علاج الاكتئاب بالعقاقير المضادة للاكتئاب   قد يصف لك الطبيب مساقآ علاجيآ بالعقاقير المضادة للإكتئاب بالتوافق مع العلاج النفساني، وتعمل هذه العقاقير التي تتوفر بأنماط عديدة على تعديل توازن المواد الكيميائية في الدماغ.  وفيما يلي نذكرالفئات الرئيسية الثلاث من العقاقير المضادة للاكتئاب: 1- مثبطات إعادة السيروتين الإختيارية SSRIs 2- مثبطات أحادي أمين الأوكسيديز MAOIs 3- مضادات الإكتئاب غير متجانسة التركيب الحلقي(مضادات الإكتئاب ثلاثية الحلقات) HCAs  ناتي الان إلى التفاصيل:  الصنف الأول: مثبطات إعادة السيروتين الإختيارية SSRIs وهي تعمل على تقوية نشاط الناقل العصبي المسمى بالسيروتونين عن طريق تأخير إعادة إلتقاط النهايات العصبية له من جديد   ومن اشهر تلك المثبطات إستعمالا:  * الفلوكسيتين. * الباروكسيتين. * السيرترالين.  وهذه المثبطات ليست بفعالية الصنف الثالث(أي مضادات الإكتئاب الغير متجانسة) ومثل مضادات الإكتئاب الاخرى عادة ما تستغرق عدة أسابيع للوصول لفعاليتها الكاملة.  ومن آثارها الجانبية: * التهيج. * تأخير القذف وبلوغ ذروة النشوة. * إضعاف الرغبة الجنسية والإستثارة. ويفضل تناول هذه الأدوية في الصباح لانها قد تعمل على إضطراب النوم إذا تناولها المرء قبل أن يأوي إلى فراشه.  الصنف الثاني: مثبطات أحادي أمين الأوكسيديز MAOIs  وهذه المثبطات نادرآ ما تكون الإختيار الأول في علاج الاكتئاب نظرآ لآثارها الجانبية الخطيرة المحتملة ولكنها مفيدة في علاج أولئك الذين لم يتحسن الاكتئاب لديهم مع إستعمال الأدوية الاخرى ، وبخاصة المصابين بإضطراب الذعر. ومن الاثار الجانبية لهذه المثبطات: * الدوار. * الأرق. * العجز الجنسي. * رفع ضغط الدم بدرجة خطيرة لدى من يأكلون أطعمة تحتوي على التيرامين مثل المخللات وبعض أنواع الجبن. لكن لا تقلق فهناك نوعين من هذا المثبط : 1- مثبطات تحتاج إلى تجنب الأطعمة المحتوية على التيرامين وهي: * الفينيلزين. * الترانيلسيبرومين. * الأيزوكاربوكسازيد. 2- مثبطات لا تحتاج لخطر الأطعمة المحتوية على التيرامين: * سيلاجيلين. * الموكلوبيمايد.  الصنف الثالث: مضادات الإكتئاب غير متجانسة التركيب الحلقي(مضادات الإكتئاب ثلاثية الحلقات) HCAs وتعمل على تقوية مفعول ناقلين عصبيين بالمخ هما النورإبنفرين والسيروتونين، وهذا الصنف ينبغي تناوله بالليل لأنه منوم  ومن الاثار الجانبية: * زيادة الوزن. * الإمساك. * صعوبة التبول. * إنخفاض الضغط الوضعي (دوار بسبب إنخفاض حجم تدف الدم إلى المخ عند الوقوف أو الجلوس في الفراش فجأة). * إن هذ االصنف الثالث لا يوصف لمرضى القلب لانها تسبب إضطرابآ بإيقاع ضربات القلب.  ملاحظة: تحتلف الاثار الجانبية بإختلاف الأنواع ، لهذا قد يغير لك الطبيب نوع الدواء إذا أحدث آثارآ جانبية ضارة.  ونذكر من هذه العقاقير الشائع وصفها للمرضى: * الأميتربتيلين. * الدوكسيبين. * البروتريتبلين.  وعادة ما تبدأ العمل خلال بضعة اسابيع، وإذا ما قمنا بعمل مقارنة بين هذا الصنف والصنف الأول فإننا نجد أن الصنف الثالث يتمتع بنفس الفعالية للصنف الأول وهو أقل تكلفة لكن آثاره الجانبية أخطر من الصنف الأول.  وسوف يختار لك الطبيب عقارآ يلائم حالتك وإحتياجاتك. وبالرغم من المزايا الحسنة لهذ العقاقير كتحسين النوم الذي يلاحظ فور بدء العلاج، فإن الأمر يتطلب ما لايقل عن إسبوعين لكي يبدأ مفعولها بتحسين المزاج.  لكن قد تحدث بعض التأثيرات الجانبية عند بدء تناولها وهي: - جفاف في الفم. - طفح جلدي. - دوار. - إمساك. - إهتياج.  وإذا كانت هذه التاثيرات الجانبية تزعجك، عليك الإتصال بالطبيب الذي قد يصف لك دواء بديلآ أكثر ملائمة لك. ما إن يبدأ مفعول مضادات الاكتئاب حتى يظهر التحسن، ويستعيد المصاب تدريجيآ قدرته على التعامل مع المشاكل الحياتية. وينصح معظم الأطباء المريض بأخذ مضادات الإكتئاب لمدة أربعة إلى ستة اشهر على الأقل، ويعتمد القرار بالتوقف عن اخذ الدواء على مدى حسن إستجابة المريض وعلى جملة عوامل أخرى، لكن إذا ظلت العوامل المسببة للإكتئاب على حالها أو إذا بد أن فترة النصح كانت مكربة نوعآ ما، فمن الأفضل عادة الإنتظار ريثما تتحسن العوامل قبل التفكير في التوقف عن تناول الدواء. إن مضادات الاكتئاب لا تزيل القدرة على الإحساس بالطيف الطبيعي للمشاعر الإنسانية، كما أنها لا تسبب الإدمان، وغالبآ ما يخلط الناس بينها وبين المهدئات اتي تسبب الإدمان ولا تساعد في التغلب على الإكئتاب.  المساعدة الذاتية   - يمكن زيادة فعالية أي علاج للاكتئاب في العديد من الحالات بالإنتباه إلى نمط الحياة والروتين اليومي. - ومن المهم القيام بالكثير من التمارين اليومية ويفضل أن تكون في الهواء الطلق(الرياضة تطلق الأندروفين من الجسم وهي مادة كيميائية مضادة للإكتئاب) - ويجب أن يكون الطعام صحيّآ . - كما أنه من المهم ايضآ ملء كل يوم بنشاطات ممتعة ومشوقة لكن مع ضرورة عدم الإكثار منها. - إن التواصل مع الأصدقاء والتحادث معهم يمكن أن يساعد أيضآ في مواجهة الاكتئاب.   العلاج والطب البديل    أولآ: العلاج العطري:  يمكن أن تفيد الزيوت العطرية في تحسين المزاج وتهدئة الأعصاب والتخفيف من الاكتئاب، مثل الياسمين والبرغموت والخزامي والقصعين والورد والبابونج، أضف بضع قطرات من أحد هذه الزيوت إلى الحمام أو ضع الزيت في وعاء من المياه الساخنة لتعطير الغرفة أو يمكنك وضع بضعة قطرات من الزيت العطري على منديل قماشي وتستنشق الرائحة.  ثانيآ: العلاج العشبي:  يمكن للعلاج العشبي أن يفيد ايضآ: أ- يساعد شاي إكليل الجبل في التخفيف من الاحباط، ضع ملعقة كبيرة من أوراق إكليل الجبل المجففة والمطحونة في كوب من الماء المغلي لمدة 10دقائق ، ثم صف الشاي قبل شربه. ب- يمكن لشاي عشب لسان الثور أو عشبة يوحنا أو عشبة رعي الحمام أن يرفع المعنويات: ضع ملعقة كبيرة من العشب المجفف في كوب من الماء المغلي لمدة 10 دقائق ، ثم صّف النقيع.  ثالثآ: العلاج الإنعكاسي:  إضغط على اي واحد من النقاط الإنعكاسية الموضحة في الصورة ادناه لمدة دقيقة تقريبآ، وكرر الحركة نفسها في القدم الأخرى.  رابعآ : العلاج بالضغط باليد:  للتخفيف من الإحباط ، إستخدم السبابة للشغط برفق في الإخدود الموجود فوق الشفة العليا وتحت الأنف ولمدة دقيقة تقريبآ. نصائح أخرى مهمة في علاج الإكتئاب   - التقرب من الله عز وجل عن طريق: أ- المحافظة على الصلوات الخمسة والنوافل. ب - الإكثار من قراءة القرآن. ت - الإكثار من قراءة الأدعية وأذكر لكم هذه الأدعية : (اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ، ماض في حكمك، عدل في قضائك، أسألك بكل إسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك، أو علمته أحدآ من خلقك أو إستاثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي، ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي) (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال) (لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم) ((اللهم رحمتك أرجوا، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله ، لا إله إلا أنت)) (لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين) (الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئآ) (اللهم أصلح لي ديني الذي هو عصمة أمري، ودنياي التي فيها معاشي، وآخرتي التي إليها معادي، واجعل الحياة زيادة لي في كل خير، والموت راحة لي من كل شر). ج- القيام بالأعمال الصالحة. - أخرج من قلبك الحسد والغل والبغضاء والعدواة. - أشغل نفسك بعمل مفيد وقراءة الكتب. - إنس الماضي وأحزانه والمستقبل وأوهامه وإهتم بالحاضر فقط. - إنظر إلى من هو دونك وإحمد الله على كل شيء. - إزرع في عقلك فكرة أن الحياة الدنيا قصيرة فلا تعكره بالهم والحزن. - إذ كان لديك شيء أو عمل عالق فأنهيه بأسرع وقت وأحسمي الأمر حتى يصبح إهتمامك للأمور المستقبلية الأخرى أكثر تركيزآ. - إجلس مع نفسك قليلآ وإبحث عن الأسباب المباشرة لهذا القلق والتوتر والهم والحزن وحاول حلها لوحدك وإذا لم تستطيع إستشير أصدقاؤك الاكبر منك أو أخوانك ذو الخبرة الأكبر في الحياة.  النظرة البعيدة المدى للحالة   في أغلب الحالات يزول الاكتئاب بدون علاج أو بواسطة العلاج الداعم ومناقشة الحالة مع الناصح و/أو الدواء. لكن يظل البعض يعاني من نوائب إكتئاب طوال حياتهم مما يتطلب منهم الخضوع لعلاج متخصص لفترات طويلة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن الوزن الصحي   و التغذية السلمية ؟    (الجزء الأول)   الوزن الصحي 
كثير من ذوي الوزن الزائد يُحرجون من محاولاتهم لتخفيف وزنهم، بنما تمطرنا وسائل الإعلام بأنطمة الحمية وبخطط مختلفة لإسترجاع اللياقة المرغوبة.
والواقع ان لفرط إزدياد الوزن مخاطر لا يمكن إنكارها، غير أن النجاح بفقدان الوزن يستلزم مباديء معرفية وإلتزامآ مصحوبين بتغذية منطقية وبتمارين منتظمة.  كيف تقيّم برنامجآ تجاريآ لإنقاص الوزن؟  
إن برامج الحمية وإنقاص الوزن (التي تأخذ شكل الموضات والتقاليع والتي تعدك بنتائج سريعة ورائعة) منتشرة حقآ، ولها صوتها الرنان في مختلف وسائل الإعلام والإعلان، ولكنها غير فعالة. 
حتى يكون برنامج إنقاص الوزن يجب أن تتوافر فيه العوامل والشروط التالية:- 
- الأمان:-
تأكد من أن الأطعمة المستخدمة في تلك البرامج تحتوي على الحصص الموصى بها يوميآ من الفيتامينات والمعادن والبروتين.
النظام الغذائي لإنقاص الوزن يجب أن يكون منخفض السعرات الحرارية (أي الطاقة) فقط وليس منخفضآ في عناصر الطعام الأساسية. 
- إنقاص للوزن بطيء ومتقدم:-
إجعل في حسبانك أن تفقد رطلآ إلى رطلين(900غرام)  فقط في الإسبوع وكن صبورآ.
حتى تفقد رطلآ من الدهن فأنت بحاجة لأن تحرق (أو لا تتناول) 3500 سعر حراري، وعلى هذ الأساس حتى تفقد رطلآ واحدآ(450غرام)  فقط في الإسبوع فعليك أن تحرق (أو لاتتناول) 500 سعر حراي كل يوم. 
- موافقة الطبيب:-
إذا كنت تخطط لتفقد أكثر من 20 رطلآ، أو إذا كنت تعاني مشكلات صحية أخرى ، أو إذا كنت تتناول أية أدوية، فإستشر طبيبك أولآ، إذ يمكنه مساعدتك على تقييم أحد البرامج وتطويعه حسب إحتياجاتك، ودائمآ إستشر طبيبك قبل أن تستعمل أي نوع من التركيبات السائلة المستخدمة في الحمية إذ يمكن أن تكون خطرة على الصحة. 
- برنامج الإستمرار:-
جميع نظم الحمية يجب أن تتضمن برنامجآ يساعدك على المحافظة بإستمرار على وزنك بعد إنقاصه فلا تنتكس حالتك.
هذا البرنامج يجب أن يشمل تعديل السلوك، والنشاط الجمساني ، وخطة للحمية تكون معقولة ومغذية. 
- الشفافية فيما يتعلق بالتكاليف:-
كل برنامج تجاري لإنقاص الوزن يجب أن يقدم (طواعية) معلومات تفصيلية واضحة عن الاتعاب والتكاليف المطلوبة مقابل جميع الخدمات والبنود التابعة للبرنامج مثل المكملات الغذائية أو المشتريات المطلوبة من أصناف الطعام وذلك دون إخفاء او مواربة.
أقراص الحمية ( حبوب التخسيس )   
- دكستروامفيتامين ومفيتامين:
لم يعودا يستخدمان الان كأقراص للحمية لأان تأثيرهما في إنقاص الوزن لا يستمر طويلآ ، ويمكن أن يسببا آثارآ جانبية وإدمانآ. 
- فنتيرامين:-
يمكن ان تسبب تثبيطآ للشهية ، ولكن ليس من الواضح حتى الان ما إذا كان إستعمالها على المدى الطويل مأمونآ أم لا. 
- سيبوترامين:
يمكن ان تسبب تثبيطآ للشهية ، ولكن ليس من الواضح حتى الان ما إذا كان إستعمالها على المدى الطويل مأمونآ أم لا. 
- أورليستات:
تقلل إمتصاص الدهن (ومن ثم السعرات) ولكنها كثيرآ ما تسبب زيادة في عدد مرات التبرز، ويكون البراز دهنيآ مع كثرة الغازات المعوية، وليس من الواضح حتى الان ما إذا كان إستعمالها على المدى الطويل مأمونآ أم لا. 
- فنفلورامين ودكسفنفلورامين:
يسببان تثبيطآ طويل المدى للشهية ولكنهما يسببان أيضآ آثارآ جانبية خطرة (مثل تلف بصمامات القلب وبشرايين الرئتين) وقد تم سحبهما من سوق الدواء. 
- فِن - فِن العشبي:
هي تركيبة من الأعشاب التي تحتوي على مادة كيميائية خطرة (الإفدرين) ولم تثبت فاعليتها ايضآ.   مخاطر البدانة والسمنة  
الوزن السليم هو الوزن الذي تكون فيه صحتك بأفضل حالة ممكنة ، وليس الوزن سوى جزء من أسلوب المعيشة الذي يساهم في التغيرات الصحية على المدى الطويل.
من شأن البدانة أن تعرضك إلى : 
- إرتفاع ضغط الدم.
- إعتلال القلب.
- داء السكري غير المعتمد على الأنسولين.
- تدهور حالة المفاصل.
- ألم مزمن في الظهر.
- حصى في المرارة.
- مشاكل تنفسية.
- الموت المبكر.   تحديد كتلة الجسد  
(راجع الجدول المرفق)    جينات السمنة  
لقد أكتشف في عام 1994 أكثر الجينات شهرة وهو المسمى " جين أوب " The Ob Gene وهذا الجين يعمل على إنتاج هرمون يسمى ليبتين.
وهرمون الليبتين يتم إنتاجه في الخلايا الدهنية بالجسم عندما تبدأ تلك الخلايا في الإمتلاء بالدهن بعد تناول وجبة دسمة.
وبعدها ينتقل الليبتين في الدم حتى يصل إلى المخ ليحفز مركز الشهية (أو ما يفضل تسميته مركز الشبع) على إيقاف الشعور بالجوع.
الليبتين ايضى يجعل المخ يصدر امرآ للخلايا بأن تحرق قدرآ اكبر من الطاقة.
وبإختصار ، فإن الليبتين يرسل رسالة تقول: "لقد أكلت بما فيه الكفاية والان عليك ان تحرق ما أكلت" ، وبالعكس فإن كانت مستويات الليبتين منخفضة (وذلك بعد تناول الطعام بعدة ساعات) فإن غيابه يرسل رسالة تقول: " تناول شيئآ من الطعام، ولا تحرق كثيرآ من الطاقة إلى أن تتناول الطعام".
حتى يستمع المخ إلى صوت رسالة الليبتين ، تحتاج خلايا مخية معينة إلى وجود مادة كيميائية على سطحها تسمى مستقبل الليبتين،
ويعمل الليبتين في الدم على الإلتصاق بهذا المستقبل، وهذه تعد الخطوة الأولى الضرورية حتى يرسل الليبتين رسالته إلى خلايا مركز الشبع. 
يبدو أن النقص الحقيقي في هرمون الليبتين هو سبب نادر للسمنة في البشر،  من ناحية أخرى، فإن وجود خلل في مستقبل الليبتين وفي غير ذلك من الكيماويات التي تسهم في إرسال رسالة الليبتين إلى خلايا مركز الشبع قد يلعب دورآ مهمآ في سمنة البشر. 
بعض العلماء متفائلون بأن إكتشاف جين اوب وغير من جينات السمنة المكتشفة حديثآ سوف تؤدي إلى طفرات كبيرة في علاج السمنة، وربما بنفس الطريقة التي يعمل بمقتضاها تناول الإنسولين على جعل مرض السكر تحت السيطرة، فإن التقنيات العلاجية الحديثة سوف تعمل على تعويض جينات السمنة المعيبة ومساعدة السمان على إنقاص أوزانهم (والإحتفاظ برشاقتهم بعدها) دون آثار جانبية خطيرة.   خيارات علاج السمنة  
يشمل علاج السمنة عادة مزيجآ من الحمية والرياضة وتعديل السلوك، وأحيانآ الادوية، وفي الحالات الشديدة يتم اللجوء للجراحة.
ولكن العلاج الرئيسي يتكون من الحمية والرياضة. 
- لكي تنقص وزنك فلا بد ان تستهلك قدرآ أقل من إحتياجك لجسمك من الطاقة.
فلكي تحقق إنقاصآ للوزن يجب أن تقلل ما تتناوله يوميآ من سعرات حرارية عما تحتاجه في الأحوال الطبيعية بالنسبة لطولك وعمرك بمقدار يتراوح بين 500 و1000 سعر حراري. 
- الرياضة هي مكون اساسي في برنامج إنقاص الوزن، وأكثر صور الرياضة المحرقة للسعرات فاعلية هي الإيروبيك مثل رياضات العدو الوئيد (الهرولة) والجري السريع والتنس. 
- بعض الأشخاص تفيدهم المشورة أو التشاور النفسي لمساعدتهم على مواجهة الجوانب العاطفية للسمنة.
فالسمنة هي حالة مزمنة والسيطرة على الوزن يجب إعتبارها مهمة تستمر طوال الحياة. 
- البرامج التجارية لإنقاص الوزن، وقد تم شرحه سابقآ، ولكننا نضيف هنا أنه يجب إستشارة الطبيب لأنها بعض البرامج قد تسبب خللآ في توازن مستويات الجسم من البوتاسيوم ومعادن أخرى ويمكن أن تسبب مشكلات صحية خطيرة. 
- بعض الأدوية،  وقد تم شرحه سابقآ، ولكننا نضيف هنا أن جميع الأدوية السائدة في الأسواق تأثيرها متواضع إذا إستخدمت وحدها ، أما إذا إضيفت إليها الحمية والرياضة ، يمكنها حيئذ أن تزيد مقدار ما يمكنك فقده من وزنك بنسبة إضافية تترواح من 5 إلى 10%. 
- العلاج الجراحي:
يتم اللجوء إلى هذه الحالة عند الإشخاص الذين يعانون من السمنة المرضية واللذين لم يتمكنوا من إنقاص أوزانهم بقدر كاف عند تطبيق العلاج التقليدي.
ويتم هنا إستئصال أجزاء من المعدة والأمعاء بهدف تقليل كمية المواد الغذائية والسعرات الحرارية التي يتم إمتصاصها. 
وتؤدي الجراحة إلى إنقاص للوزن طويل الأمد. 
ومن مضاعفاتها: 
-  يحدث ان يموت بسبب الجراحة شخص من كل 100 شخص تقريبآ ممن تجرى لهم هذه الجراحة.
- هناك آخرون يصابون بالأنيميا وحالات نقص للفيتامينات والمعادن وهذه يمكن تلافيها بالعلاج الدوائي
- قد يشعر بعض الأشخاص بالضعف والدوار والإسهال بعد تناول أغلب الوجبات.   نصائح لتخفيض الوزن    
- لا تباشر برنامج تغيير الوزن عندما تكون محبطآ أو تمر بتغيرات كبرى في حياتك، فهذا النوع من المجازفات يكتب عليه الفشل منذ البداية. 
- ضع أهدافآ منطقية في برنامج (طويلة وبعيدة الأمد) : فإن كنت ترغب بفقدان 18 كلغ، فإبدأ بهدف فقدان 2 كلغ. 
- تحقق من إستهلاكك للطعام بحذر: فمعظم الراشدين يسيئون تقدير السعرات الحرارية التي يتناولونها. 
فعادة من المنطقي التخلي عن 500 إلى 1000 سعرة حرارية في اليوم من الطعام الذي تتناوله ليؤدي ذلك إلى فقدان 450 غ إلى 900 غ في الإسبوع. 
أما الحمية التي تتوقف على أقل من 1200 سعرة حرارية في اليوم فهي قد لا تتطابق مع حاجاتك الغذائية اليومية. 
- تعلم الإستمتاع بأغذية صحية أكثر، وابق الاغذاية الصحية في متناول يدك اثناء الوجبات العادية أو السريعة. 
- حدد من إستهلاك الدهون إلى أقل من 30% من الغذاء أو 20% عند الإمكان: ولكن إحذر من المبالغة في ذلك فالجسد بحاجة إلى نسبة معينة من الدهون، ومن الممكن تخفيف مدخول الدهون بشكل كبير عند التقليل من تناول اللحوم وتجنب المقالي والحلويات الدهنية والزوائد المحتوية على الدهون كالمارغارين والمايونيز وصلصة السلطات. 
- لا تفوّت أيّآ من الوجبات: إن الأكل في اوقات محددة يحافظ على الشهية وعلى نوعية الخيارات الغذائية، كما أن تناول الافطار يزيد عملية الأيض في الصباح، وتحرق بالتالي سعرات حرارية أكثر. 
- إحتفظ بسجلات خاصة بالحمية: إن الأشخاص الذين يدوّنون كل ما يأكلونه هم اكثر قدرة على الحفاظ على وزنهم على المدى الطويل. 
وإحتفظ ايضآ بسجل خاص بالتمارين الرياضية. 
- سجّل العوامل التي تؤثر على جهودك لتخفيف وزنك:  دوّن الوقت الذي تشعر فيه بالحاجة إلى الاكل ، فخل ترتبط هذه الحاجة بمزاجك أو بوقت معين من النهار أو بالأنواع المتوفرة من الطعام أو بنشاط معينن وهل تاكل دونالتفكير كثيرآ بما تفعلهن كأن تأكل أثناء مضاهدة التلفزيون أو قراءة جريدة. 
- فكّر بما تشربه: حدد من تناولك المنتظم من المشروبات الخالية من الكحول، كما يجب تناول الحليب المخفف الدسم والعصير بإعتدال لأنها تحتوي على سعرات حرارية أيضآ، وإشرب الماء أو الشمروبات الخالية من الكحول وإكتف بها من وقت لآخر. 
- حدد من السكر والحلويات: فهي غنية بالسعرات الحرارية والنسبة العالية من الدهون وفقيرة بالمغذيات الاخرى. 
- تناول طعامك ببطء: ستأكل كميات أقل لأنك ستشعر بأن معدتك أكثر إمتلاء. 
- ركّز على الأكل: فلا تقم بأي شيء آخر أثناء الأكل. 
- صبّ الطعام لك ولباقي أفراد عائلتك عن الفرن عوضآ عن وضع طبق العام بكامله على المائدة. 
- إستعمل طبقآ أصغر حجمآ وأسكب حصصآ اقل من الطعام وأرح الشوكة أو الملعقة بين كل قضمة. 
- حاول تجاهل نوبات الجوع عندما تشعر بها: في تزول عادة في غضون دقائق. 
- لا تزن نفسك كل يوم: إستخدم الميزان كل أسبوع فقط. 
النشاط الجسدي : العامل الأساسي لحرق السعرات الحرارية    
يشكل التمرين جزءآ هامآ من اي برنامج لفقدان الوزن، ولكن التغيرات يجب أن تتم بشكل تدريحي، خاصة إن لم تكن تتمتع بلياقة بدنية كافية. 
وإستشر طبيب قبل مباشرة برنامج رياضي جديد في حال كنت قد تجاوزت الأربعين من العمر أو كنت من المدخنين أو أصبت بنوبة قلبية أو تعاني من داء السكري. 
- حاول تحديد نوع أو أكثر من النشاطات التي تستمع بها ويمكنك ممارستها بإنتظام، وإبدأ ببطء ثم زد من الكثافة تدريحيآ ، ويمثل هدفك بممارسة التمارين بشكل معتدل لـ 30 دقيقة أو أكثر يوميآ. 
- ليس من الضروري أن تكون التمارين فائقة القسوة للحصول على نتائج إيجابية، بل بمقدورك بلوغ هدفك عبر تمرين معتدل ومنتظم كالمشي مثلآ. 
- نوّع تمارينك لتحسن لياقتك البدنية العامة وكي لا تفقد إهتمامك بالنشاط. 
- حاول التمرن مع مدرّب، فهذا يساعدك على الإلتزام بالبرنامج. 
- بعض النشاطات الصغيرة تنفع: قم مثلآ بركن سيارتك في آخر الموقف ، وإستعمل السلالم عوضآ عن المصعد، أو إنزل من الباص قبل محطة أو محطتين وتابع المشي. 
- إلتزم ببرنامج التمارين ولا تقلص الوقت المخصص لها وإحتفظ بسجلّ عن نشاطاتك.
التغذية السليمة   
إن الطعام الذي نأكله هو مصدر طاقة الجسد وتغذيته ، وبالطبع يمثل الأكل مصدر لذّة لكثير من الناس، ولواقع أن الحصول على ما يكفي من الطعام نادرآ ما يعتبر مشكلة، إلا أن التغذية السليمة هي التحدي الذي يواجه أغلبنا، فلكي نشعر بالنساط ونتخلص من الأمراض ونؤدي واجباتنا على أحسن وجه، علينا إعتماد تغذية متوازنة.  إليك هذه الإرشادات الغذائية: 
- تناول تشكيلة من الأطعمة وإستهلك كثيرآ من الخضار والفاكهة الطازجة ومشتقات الحبوب. 
- إعتمد غذاء يحتوي على نسبة منخفضةمن الدهون والكولسترول. 
- حدد من كمية السكر البسيط (الحلويات) في غذائك، حتى لاتصاب بداء السكري. 
- حدد من إستهلاك الملح (الصوديوم) بعدم إضافة الملح إلى الطعام وبتناول أطعمة مملحة اساسآ بشكل خفيف، فالصوديوم يؤثر على توازن الماء في الجسد ومن شأنه أن يؤدي إلى إرتفاع ضغط الدم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن اكتشاف علاج جيني للسرطان يقتل خلايا الأورام الخبيثة ؟       
لا أحد يشهد بصعوبة قتل خلايا السرطان كمرضاه الذين تلقوا علاجاً كيميائياً (كيموثِرابي)، وكابدوا آثاره الجانبية العديدة البالغة، وربما قضى بعضهم قبل أن يؤتي العلاج نتائجه المنشودة.  بيد أن باحثين في السرطان والوراثة اكتشفوا علاجاً جينياً واعداً للسرطان. فقد وجد الباحثون أن تعطيل جين أو مورث واحد مختل وظيفياً يوقف الانقسام (التكاثر) اللامتناهي لخلايا السرطان، ويدفعها في النهاية إلى قتل نفسها، كما ورد في بيان مركز جامعة ستانفورد الطبي.  أجرى الدراسة التجريبية على فئران المختبر فريق طبي من جامعة ستانفورد بقيادة دين فيلشَر، أستاذ طب الأورام والباثولوجيا، ونشرت نتائجها بدورية "فعاليات أكاديمية العلوم الوطنية".  وجد الباحثون أن تعطيل الجين المعروف بـ (c-Myc) لدى الفئران المصابة بالسرطان، والذي يفرز بروتيناً يعزز انقسام الخلايا، قد أوقف انقسام وتكاثر خلايا الأورام الخبيثة الخارج عن السيطرة، بل واستعاد عملية تشيخ (هرم) الخلايا لدى الفئران، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى موت الخلايا الخبيثة.  تنشيط عملية التشيخ يقول الدكتور فيلشر إن ما لم يكن متوقعاً هو احتفاظ خلايا السرطان بالقدرة على القيام بعملية التشيخ على الإطلاق. ولطالما ظن الباحثون أن على عملية التشيخ أن تذهب إلى غير رجعة لكي تنشأ الأورام.  ورغم أن مختبر الدكتور فيلشر بجامعة ستانفورد قد أظهر في دراسات سابقة أن أورام الفئران الخبيثة قد تراجعت ثم اختفت عندما تم تعطيل نشاط جين(c-Myc)، لكنهم لم يكونوا متيقنين أو على بينة بالكيفية التي تحققت بها العملية فعلاً.  أجرى الباحثون تجاربهم على سلسلة من الفئران المحوّرة وراثيا،ً بحيث تصاب بأحد سرطانات الكبد أو الدم أو العظام، والتي يطلقها نشاط جين (c-Myc) المختل وظيفياً، إضافة إلى نسخة خاصة من هذا الجين، مصممة بحيث يمكن تعطيلها، لدى إطعام الفئران مضادات حيوية.  وبينما كانوا يراقبون الإنزيمات المتصلة بعملية التشيخ، وكذلك بعض المؤشرات الجزيئية ذات الصلة، تأكد العلماء من شكوكهم في أن التراجع والانكماش المفاجئ في الأورام قد يُعزى إلى إعادة تنشيط أو تشغيل ما تبقى من آلية إطلاق عملية التشيخ.  والحقيقة أن ما استجد حدوثه في الخلايا لم يقتصر على تشيخ تلك الخلايا التي كان يُظن أنها غير قادرة عليه، بل إن عملية التشيخ قد أعيد تنشيطها في مختلف أنواع الأورام التي درسوها، بما فيها الأورام اللمفاوية (لمفوما)، والأورام العظمية اللحمية (أوستيوسَركوما)، والسرطان الكبدي الخلوي (هيباتوسِليُلار كرسينوما)

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن حب الشباب البثور اسباب اعراض علاج ؟    حب الشباب و البثور  تعريف:  هي حالة جلدية شائعة تحدث في الغالب أثناء التغيرات الهرمونية المصاحبة لفترة المراهقة، ولكنها قد تحدث في أي سن  وهي منتشرة للغاية في أوساط المراهقين (حولي 80% منهم مصابون بها) بحيث أصبحت حالة طبيعية كجزء من فترة النمو.  الأسباب:  1- يحدث خلال فترة المراهقة لأن هرمونات متباينة (وهي بصفة أساسية الأندروجين الذي يزيد من مقدار الزيوت الجلدية)  تدور في الدم بمعدلات أعلى.  2- يحدث حب الشباب أو يصير أسوأ مع وجود حالات أخرى تتضمن تتغيرات هرمونية ، ومنها:  أ- خلال الأيوبع الذي يسبق الحيض.  ب- الحمل.  ت- إستخدام حبوب منع الحمل.  معلومة: تحتوي أغلب حبوب منع الحمل على هرمونين (بإستثناء الحبوب الخفيفة التي تستخدم في فترة الرضاعة  والتي تحتوي على نوع واحد فقط) وهما هرمون الأستروجين الانثوي الذي يسبب حب الشباب وأيضآ على هرمون البروجسترون الأنثوي الذي يجعلها أسوأ  ث- أحيانآ أثناء بداية سن اليأس في عمر الأربعين لدى 5% من الناس و 1% من الرجال.  3- بكتيريا "البروبيو".  4- بعض العقاقير وهي :   أ- تناول المنشطات البانية للعضلات ( المنشطات الستيرويدية) والتي يتعاطها عادة رياضيو كما الأجسام.  ب- إستخدام كريمات أو زيوت مستحضرات التجميل.  ت- عقار "الفينيتوين" (PHENYTOIN) المضاد للصرع.  ث- عقار "الريفامبيسن" (RIFAMPICIN) المضاد لمرض السل.  ج- فيتامين B12 المضاد لفقر الدم.  ح- عقار الليثيوم ( LITHIUM) المضاد للإضكرابات النفسية.  5- المواد الكيميائية في أماكن العمل كالزيوت الصناعية.  6- يجد الطباخون والدلكون في السونا أو الساونا أن الحرارة العالية والبيئة الرطبة تزيدان من حب الشباب.   7- التوتر : حيث تتعب البشرة (على حد قول الخبراء)  حدة الإصابة:  تتباين حدة الإصابة بحب الشباب، فبعض الناس لا يعانون سوى قدر طفيف من الحبوب المتناثرة ذات الرؤوس البيضاء  أو السوداء التي تسبب لهم بعض الضيق.  في حين يظهر لدى آخرين حبوب شديدة وأكياس قد تترك لديهم ندبات دائمة.  وقت الإصابة والمدة:  العمر الأسوء لحب الشباب هو بين 16 -18 للنساء  و 18 -19 للرجال ،ولكن كما ذكرنا فإن النااس بأي عمر يمكن أن يصابو بحب الشباب.  وعادة ما يشفى حب الشباب من تلقاء نفسه في أواخر سن المراهقة أو بدايات العشرينات لدى الرجال  وقد يتأخر بعض الشيء عند النساء.  كيف تكون البثور؟  يحتوي الجلد على ملايين من الغدد الدهنية التي تفرز الدهن على سطح الجلد من خلال مساماته، وعادة يساعد الدهن  البشرة على المحافظة على صحتها، اما البثور فتتشكل عندما تصبح المسامات مسدودة بسدادة من خلايا الجلد الميت  الممزوج مع الدهن.ويحدث هذا عادة عندما تنتج الغدد الدهنية الدهن أكثر من العادة.  ما الفرق بين حب الشباب والبثور؟  لا يوجد هناك فرق حيقيقي ، والمسألة هي عددية ، فإذا كان لديك القليل فإن سيشار إليه على أنه بثور أو نقاط ولكن إذا كان لديك الكثير من الرؤوس (القمم) البيضاء أو السوداء أو مسامات ملتهبة بوضوح فإن ذلك يشير إلى حب الشباب.  الموقع والآلية والشكل:  يقع حب الشباب في الغدد الدهنية وفي بصيلات الشعر المتصلة بها.  وتنتج الغدد الدهنية زيتآ يطلق عليه إسم "الزهم"   وفي الأحوال الطبيعية تصعد هذه المادة الزيتية مصحوبة بالخلايا الجلدية الميتة من قاع الغدة من خلال المسام(الفتحات) إلى سطح الجلد لتنتشر عبر الجلد حيث يتخلص المرء منها بالإغتسال.  في حب الشباب يعمل "الزهم" والخلايا الميتة معآ على سد الفتحة التي تخرج منها إفرازات الغدة الدهنية وبصيلة الشعر.  وهذا الإنسداد يسمى " الرأس" أو "الزؤان" وبالإنجليزية ( COMEDO).  وفي بعض الأحيان لا يمكن رؤية فتحة الرأس، فهناك مجرد حبيبة أسفل الجلد وتسمى هذه " رأس مغلقة"  وفي أحيان أخرى تكون الفتحة عند قمة الإنسدلد مرئية وتسمى "رأس مفتوحة".  وعندما يكون الإنسداد المكون من "الزهم" والخلايا أبيض اللون تسمى " الرأس البيضاء".  أي أن القمة البيضاء للبثور هي مسامات جلد مسدودة بسدادة عميقة في الداخل.  وفي بعض الأحيان تجعل صبغة الميلانين بالخلايا الميتة هذا الإنسداد داكن اللون(ولهذا قد يخلط البعض أحيانآ بينه وبين الإتساخ) وتسمى حينئذ "الرأس السوداء".  أي أن القمة السوداء للبثور هي مسامات الجلد التي سدت من فتحتها ، واللون الأسود مكون من الجلد الطبيعي المصبوغ من قبل   الخلايا الميتة  وبصفة عامة فإن الإنسداد في الرأس المغلقة ليس داكنآ في حين أن الرؤوس المفتوحة عادة ما تكون ذات سدادة داكنة. بكتيريا "البروبيو" وإلتهاب الجلد  تعيش بكتيريا "البروبيو" PROPIONIBACTERIUM ACNES عادة على سطح الجلد وتنتقل إلى داخل المسامات المسدودة  وخلف القمم البيضاء أو السوداء مما قد يودي إلى تشكيل البثور الصفراء وإلى الإلتهاب.  وللتوضيح بشكل مفصل نقول أن هذه البكتيريا المسببة لحب الشباب تعيش داخل بصيلات الشعر وهي تستخدم "الزهم" في غذائها.  وعندما تهضم البكتيريا الـ"الزهم" فإنها تنتج مواد من النفايات (أحماض دهنية) قد تكون شديدة الإثارة للجلد.  وفي أغلب الأحيان تصعد هذه الأحماض الدهنية إلى سطح الجلد وتسقط ، ولكن عندما تصاب الغدد بالإنسداد وتمتليء بالـ "الزهم"   تتراكم هذه الأحماض الدهنية داخل الغدة الدهنية مسببة الإلتهاب.  الأعراض:  ينقسم حب الشباب إلى فئتين:  1- إلتهابي : ويحدث عندما تتسبب الأحماض الدهنية في جعل البصيلات المصابة بإنسداد تلتهب،  مكونة بثورآ وعقيجات ممتلئة بالصديد، وقد يكوّن حب الشباب الإلتهابي الشديد عقيدات تترك مكانها ندبات عميقة غائرة قد تسبب تشوهآ  2-غير إلتهابي: يتكون من رؤوس ليس حولها أي إحمرار أو ألم، وأغلب الناس يصابون بهذا النوع.  وكلا النوعين عادة ما يصيب الوجه، ولكن كثيرآ منه يظهر فوق أعلى الصدر والظهر والعنق والأرداف.  الوقاية من المضاعفات:  من الصعب الوقاية من حب الشباب، غير أنه في إستطاعتك إتخاذ خطوات لمنع مضاعفاته وهي:  1- إغسل وجهك ورقبتك وظهرك مرتين يوميآ بالصابون العادي(الخالي من العطر) والماء.  معلومة: لا داعي أن تغسل أكثر من هذا أو تدعك بشرتك أو تستعمل صابونآ مهيجآ أو قاسيآ لأن ذلك يجفف البشرة مما يجعلها أكثر حساسية لعلاج حب الشباب.  2- لا تسخدم كريمات أو زيوت مستحضرات التجميل فوق وجهك ، فهي تسد المسام وتجعلك عرضة للإصابة بحب الشباب أو على الأقل تجنبي المكياج الكثيف، مع ضرورة إزالته ليللآ بكريم منظف لطيف قبل الغسيل  3-إختاري المنتجات المكتوب فوق عبواتها "خالي من الزيون OIL-FREE" .  4-تجنب تناول المنشطات البانية للعضلات.  5- لا تخدش بأظافرك أ وتعتصر أو تحك البثور أو الأكياس، فهذا يؤدي إلى ترك ندبات غالبآ ما تظل دائمة.  معلومات وطرق مفيدة:  أ- بالنسبة للبثور البيضاء فإنك تستطيع إزالتها بواسطة ملعقة الكوميدون(وهي ملعقة صغيرة جدآ في وسطها ثقب)  حيث تضغط على البثرات حتى تحررها من المسامات.  ب- إذا كان لديك بقعة صفراء كبيرة حاوية على القيح وتشعر بأن عليك التخلص منها فإثقبها بلطف بواسطة إبرة(معقمة بالنار) ثم  أعصر القيح منها بواسطة محرمة ورقية وإغسل يديك.  6- لا يوجد دليل على أن هناك أطعمة ما أو نشاطآ جنسيآ يمكن أن يكون له أي أثر على حب الشباب.  7-حب الشباب غير معد  خيارات العلاج:  هناك ثلاث أساليب عامة للعلاج:  1- منع المسام من الإنسداد.  2- جعل الرؤوس البيضاء الرؤوس السوداء تجف بشكل أسرع.  3- إستعمال المضادات الحيوية التي تقتل بكتيريا " بروبيو" المسببة لحب الشباب.  وعادة ما يستغرق الأمر وقتآ حتى تتحسن حالة حب الشباب ، ولدى بعض الناس تسوء الحالة قبل أن تبدأ في التحسن.   أولآ: أدوية علاج حب الشباب غير الإلتهاب الطفيف المصحوب برؤوس مفتوحة بيضاء وسوداء وقليلة العدد:  ويعالج بكريم أو لوسيون أو جل(يفرك فوق سطح الجلد) يحتوي على بيروكسيد البنزويل ( BENZOYL PEROXIDE ) الذي يساعد على جعل المسام مفتوحة ليسمح للمادة المتركمة بالخروج إلى سطح الجلد ، ومن هذه الأدوية " التريتينوين" TRETINOIN ويعطي هذا الدواء نتائج إيجابية بنسبة 60% بعد علاج لمدة ثلاثة أشهر، ويخدث أثناء العلاج تقشر وتهيج للبشرة ومن المحتمل أن يجعل البشرة حساسة لأشعة الشمس، لهذا يجب أن يوضع على الوجه ليلآ ويغسل صباحآ ومن الأفضل إستعمال واقي من الشمس خال من الزيوت (على الأقل SPF-15) خلال النهار  مهم: لا ينصح بإستعما هذا الدواء للنساء الحوامل أو اللواتي يتوقعن الحمل  ثانيآ: أدوية علاج حب الشباب الذي يشتمل على إلتهاب من الدرجة الخفيفة المتوسطة والمعتدل الحدة (إحمرار وألم وحول الرؤوس البيضاء والسوداء) :  وينصح هنا أيضآ بإستعمال المضادات الحيوية في صورة كريمات أو لوسيونات أو جل، ومن هذه الأدوية "أدابالين" ADAPALENE وهو علاج جديد على شكل جل يعطي تحسنآ بنسبة 60% بعد ثلاثة أشهر ويجب وضعه مرة واحدة قبل النوم.  ثالثآ: أدوية علاج حب الشباب الذي يشتمل على إلتهاب الأكثر شدة:  ويستعمل هنا مضادات حيوية في شكل أقراص مثل " التتراسيكلين" ، "الدوكسيسيللين" ، "المينوسيكلين" ، "الإرثيروميسين"  والهدف الأساسي من هذه المضادات الحيوية هو منع تكون حب شباب جديد، وهي لا تفيد كثيرآ في علاج حب الشباب الموجود حاليآ.  وتحسن الحالة عادة ما يستغرق عدة شهور، وتعطى في الغالب لمدة ستة شهور ولعدة مرات في اليوم برغم أن الجرعة تخفض مع مرور الوقت.  ملاحظة1: قد يحتاج العلاج لمدة سنتين في بعض الحالات  ملاحظة2 : لايعطى دواء التتراسكلين خلال فترة الحمل والإرضاع وللأطفال دون سن 12  رابعآ: أدوية علاج حب الشباب الذي يشتمل على إلتهاب الأكثر حدة من النوع السابق-حب الشباب المتكتل الحاد-(أكياس وإلتهاب شديد):  ويستخدم هنا بالإضافة إلى العلاجات السابقة حقن عقاقير " الكورتيزون" المضادة للإلتهاب مباشرة في الأكياس الملتهبة.  وقد يلجأ الطبيب بدلآ من ذلك بإستخدام عقار " الأيزوتريتينوين" في شكل أقراص وهو فعال للغاية في مواجهة حب الشباب.  وهو يعمل على تخفيض إفراز الدهون وتنظيف تراكمات خلايا الجلد الميتة التي تسد المسامات، وتخفيض حدة الإلتهاب  ويعطى عادة لمدة أربعة أشهر ، ومن الأثار الجانبيسة لهذا الدواء : إحمرر الوجه وتقشره وتقرح الشفتين وجفاف الأنف الذي يسبب الرعاف، وفي بعض الحالات قد يسبب الكآبة.  ملاحظة مهمة: لا ينبغي أن تتناول المرأة الحامل أو التي قد تكون حاملآ عقار " الأيزوتريتينوين"، لأنه يسبب تشوهات شديدة بالمواليد والإجهاض.  خامسآ : المعالجة الهرمونية للنساء:  إن لدى النساء خيارآ آخر للعلاج من حب الشباب كإستعمال "الديانيت" DIANETTE مع تجنب إتسخدام حبوب منع الحمل لأنها ستحصر وظيفة هذا الدواء وتمنع عمله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن المخاطر الصحيه للوشم او كما يسمونه التاتو على الاجساد ؟        حذر طبيب في الأمراض الجلدية في وزارة الصحة من ‏‏قيام بعض الأشخاص بإجراء الوشم على أجسادهم مبينا انه قد يتسبب في بعض الأمراض المعدية مثل التهاب الكبد الوبائي والإيدز إذا استخدمت ابر ملوثة.  
‏ وقال مسئول تصويب الجلد في مركز أسعد الحمد للأمراض الجلدية الدكتور مشعل الغريب في لقاء مع وكالة الأنباء الكويتية (كونا) إن إزالة الوشم تترك آثارا ‏ جانبية على الجلد إضافة إلى المشاكل الصحية.‏  
يذكر أن الوشم هو عبارة عن رسومات على جلد الإنسان تستخدم بواسطة الإبر مع ‏ ألوان ذات مواصفات خاصة.  
وأضاف "إن غالبية واضعي الوشم يندمون على وضعه بعد فترة من الزمن لصعوبة ‏ إزالته ولنفور المجتمع منهم وتقلص فرص العمل أمامهم خاصة إذا كان الوشم في أماكن ‏ واضحة بالجسم مثل الرقبة واليدين".  
‏ وذكر أن الوشم يعتبر من الطرق التجميلية القديمة ويرجع تاريخها إلى اكثر من أربعة آلاف سنة موضحا أنه وجدت جثث ومواد محنطة تحتوي على الوشم .  
وأفاد إن وضع الوشم يستغرق وقت قصيرا لا يتعدى الساعات لكن إزالته بالليزر ‏ تستغرق شهورا أو سنوات عدة مشيرا إلى أن الوشم له أنواع كثيرة كالوشم الهاوي ‏ والوشم المحترف والوشم الطبي إضافة إلى الوشم الذي يحدث بعد حوادث الطرق. ‏وبين الدكتور الغريب أن لون الوشم يعتمد على نوع المواد الموضوعة ‏فمنها مثلا مادة السينابار الذي يعطي اللون الأحمر ومادة الكادميوم ويعطي اللون ‏الأصفر موضحا أنه يخلط مع هذه الألوان الوشم الأبيض ليعطي درجات مختلفة من أي ‏ لون.  
‏ وذكر أن هناك عدة طرق للتخلص من الوشم منها الطرق العلاجية وأفضلها الليزر ‏ "التقشير" والصنفرة بالملح موضحا أن هذه الطريقة تزيل الطبقة العليا من الجلد ‏ وينتج عنها تكوين ندوب بمكان الوشم.‏   
وقال إن هناك طريقة الاستئصال الجراحي للوشم خاصة إذا كان صغيرا وعادة يترك ‏ ندب مكان العملية الجراحية على شكل خط مستقيم موضحا أنه إذا كان الوشم كبيرا ‏ فتستخدم طريقة الإزالة والترقيع الجراحي من منطقة أخرى من الجلد. ‏   
وحول العوامل المؤثرة في مدة فترة العلاج قال إنها تعتمد على لون الوشم أو ‏‏نوعه ولون بشرة المريض مبينا أن وشم الهاوي يحتاج إلى حوالي من 6 إلى 8 جلسات ‏ علاج في غالبية الحالات أما الوشم المحترف فقد تستمر جلسات العلاج من 8 الى12 ‏ جلسة أو اكثر موضحا أن اللون الأسود والأزرق يعتبران من الألوان الأسهل للإزالة ‏ وأضاف إن من الألوان التي يجب عدم علاجها بالليزر هو اللون الأبيض والبيج بسبب ‏ وجود مواد الأ**يد التي تتحول إلى اللون الأزرق والأسود بعد تعرضها إلى ضوء ‏ الليزر. ‏   
وذكر إن الآثار الجانبية للعلاج بالليزر هي الشعور بألم خفيف عند العلاج ‏‏بالليزر وحكة وانتفاخ بالمكان المعالج لمدة يوم أو يومين بعدها قد يتقشر الجلد و ‏‏يبدأ لون الوشم يقل تدريجيا بعد عدة أسابيع ونادرا ما يحدث تغيرات بلون الجلد ‏‏وحدوث ندوب بالمكان المعالج. ‏   
وقال إن هناك حوالي 10 إلى 15 في المائة من حالات الوشم يفشل الليزر بإزالتها ‏ أما بسبب وجود ألوان يصعب إزالتها مثل اللون الأحمر أو اللون الأبيض وأحيانا ‏ الألوان الفاتحة أو لوجود المواد على عمق لا يصل إليه الليزر بشكل كاف.  
طبعا اخواني اليوم في الصباح الباكر شفت برنامج بالتلفيزيون كان يتحدث عن الوشم وطرق عمله وبماذا يُعمل وانه يحتوي على مواد سامه وممكن اللي يعمل التاتو على جلده يكون عنده او حامل لفايروس إتش الايدز طبعا هذا من جهه علميه  
طبعا من خلال ماسافرت وترددت على المدن خارج السعوديه وجدت الكثير من الفتيات وخاصتا الفتيات مستوشمات وطبعا يحمس ها الشي على انو الواحد يعمل بس لو فكرنا بعد سنين ما تمر من عمرنا ونحن نحمل هالوشم كيف نموت وكيف نشيله وياترى يمرض هالوشم وهل يقود بنا الى الامراض الفتاكه نسأل الله السلامه والعافيه

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن خلل حرق الدهون في الكبد ؟      
كشفت دراسة طبية أن خلل احتراق الدهون في الكبد يؤدي إلى البدانة.  
وقال باحثون من مركز مونيل للبحوث الكيميائية في فيلادلفيا إن هذه النتيجة تفسر سبب استعداد بعض الأشخاص للبدانة مقارنة بآخرين.  
وأوضحوا أن التجربة على الفئران أظهرت أن الحيوانات التي تنزع جينيا إلى حرق الدهون ببطء تزيد أوزانها أكثر من القوارض المستولدة لمقاومة اكتساب وزن زائد. 
وأشار إلى أنه -مثل الحيوانات التي خضعت للتجربة في الدراسة- ربما يصعب على الأشخاص المستعدين للبدانة الانتفاع بالطاقة من الدهون التي يتناولونها، وكذلك حرق دهون من أبدانهم، وهو ما يدفعهم لتناول مزيد من الطعام للحصول على طاقة تكفيهم.  
ولتحديد ما إذا كانت الأكسدة الضعيفة للدهون مسؤولة عن البدانة، قام الباحثون بتغذية فئران استولدت ولديها استعداد لاكتساب وزن زائد وأخرى مقاومة له، بطعام قليل الدهن ثم لاحقا بطعام عالي الدهن.  
ولم يلحظ اختلاف في الوزن أثناء اطعام الفئران من المجموعتين بوجبات قليلة الدهن ومع ذلك وحسب العلماء فقد سجل انخفاض أكسدة الأحماض الدهنية بنسبة 35% عند الفئران القابلة لزيادة الوزن.  
وعقب إطعام القوارض وجبات عالية الدهن اكتسبت 36% من الفئران التي لديها استعداد للبدانة وزنا زائدا مع أنها لم تتناول سوى 14% من السعرات الإضافية.  
وأظهرت الفئران التي لديها قابلية لزيادة الوزن نشاطا أقل في الجينات المسؤولة عن نقل الاحماض الدهنية لخلايا الكبد، وحرقها للحصول على الطاقة.  
وكانت دراسات سابقة على البشر خلصت إلى أن الأفراد الذين يحرقون دهونا أبطأ تزداد لديهم احتمالات اكتساب وزن لاحقا.  
وتبين للباحثين أن ضعف أكسدة الاحماض الدهنية قد تساعد في بدانة البشر، وأنه ينبغي على من يريد السيطرة على وزنه الانتباه إلى الدهون وإلى الكربوهيدرات أيضا.  
ويعكف فريق البحث حاليا على دراسة الأنزيمات التي لها دور في أكسدة الأحماض الدهنية وربما تغيير طريقة عملها عند الفئران التي لديها قابلية لاكتساب وزن زائد وهو ما قد يفتح طريقا لعلاج البدانة أو الوقاية منها لدى البشر.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعرف فوائد الفشار ؟؟   
هل تصدق ان " الفشار " يحفظ التوازن العضوي و النفسي للانسان . . . , 
وانه يتفوق على " القهوة " في تنبيه المخ و يجلب الاحساس بالسعادة و البهجه دون ايه آثار جانبية . . .!!
هذة حقائق كشفت عنها دراسه علميه في المركز القومي للبحوث بالقاهرة حيث اكــد الدكتور " فوزي الشوبكي " خبير التغذية بالمركز _ في دراسته _ ان تناول الفيشار يحفز خلايا المخ على انتاج مادة " السيروتونين " المسؤوله عن الحفاظ على التوازن العضوي و النفسي للانسان .. . 
التي تعد من اهم الموصلات العصبية الللازمه لتنبيه خلايا المخ . . . . . وزيادة اليقظه دون حدوث اي ارتفاع في ضغط الدم او زيادة دقات القلب . . 
ليتفوق الفيشار في هذا المجال على " الكافيين " الموجود في القهوة . . , , , 
ومادة " السيروتونين " مسؤوله ايضا عن توليد الشعور بالبهجة و السرور و الاقبال على الحياة . . , 
واضاف فوزي ان " الفيشار " يحتوي على المجموعه المتكامله من فيتامين " ب " المركب و هي من اهم العناصر الغذائية لسلامه الموصلات العصبية في المخ و الجهاز العصبي في كل الجسم . . , 
و اشار الى ان " الفيشار " يحتوي ايضل على كمية من البروتين و الاحماض الامينيه اللازمه لتجدد الخلايا الداخلية لجسم الانسان و خاصه خلايا المخ . . , 
بالاضافه الى فيتامينات " أ " و " ك " اللازمه لصحه و سلامه والانسان

----------


## albdr

> هل تعرف فوائد الفشار ؟؟   هل تصدق ان " الفشار " يحفظ التوازن العضوي و النفسي للانسان . . . ,  وانه يتفوق على " القهوة " في تنبيه المخ و يجلب الاحساس بالسعادة و البهجه دون ايه آثار جانبية . . .!! هذة حقائق كشفت عنها دراسه علميه في المركز القومي للبحوث بالقاهرة حيث اكــد الدكتور " فوزي الشوبكي " خبير التغذية بالمركز _ في دراسته _ ان تناول الفيشار يحفز خلايا المخ على انتاج مادة " السيروتونين " المسؤوله عن الحفاظ على التوازن العضوي و النفسي للانسان .. .  التي تعد من اهم الموصلات العصبية الللازمه لتنبيه خلايا المخ . . . . . وزيادة اليقظه دون حدوث اي ارتفاع في ضغط الدم او زيادة دقات القلب . .  ليتفوق الفيشار في هذا المجال على " الكافيين " الموجود في القهوة . . , , ,  ومادة " السيروتونين " مسؤوله ايضا عن توليد الشعور بالبهجة و السرور و الاقبال على الحياة . . ,  واضاف فوزي ان " الفيشار " يحتوي على المجموعه المتكامله من فيتامين " ب " المركب و هي من اهم العناصر الغذائية لسلامه الموصلات العصبية في المخ و الجهاز العصبي في كل الجسم . . ,  و اشار الى ان " الفيشار " يحتوي ايضل على كمية من البروتين و الاحماض الامينيه اللازمه لتجدد الخلايا الداخلية لجسم الانسان و خاصه خلايا المخ . . ,  بالاضافه الى فيتامينات " أ " و " ك " اللازمه لصحه و سلامه والانسان

 يا سلااااام كل هذا من الفشار  :Star:   لكن هل اكيد يبو عبد الله الدراسه معتمده؟  لأن الدراسات القوية والمشهورة التي من اوربا وامريكا....  اذا اكيد ان شاء الله ما افارق الفشار  منتظر ردك  :Idea:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> يا سلااااام كل هذا من الفشار

  

> لكن هل اكيد يبو عبد الله الدراسه معتمده؟  لأن الدراسات القوية والمشهورة التي من اوربا وامريكا....  اذا اكيد ان شاء الله ما افارق الفشار  منتظر ردك

  أكيد والا لا 
ما حط في ذمتي ، هم العلماء حيرونا ، مرة يقولوا القهوة مضرة ، ومرة يقولوا فيها الشفا ، ومرة يقولوا الشاي يشفي من السرطان ، ومرة ثانية يقولوا ماله تأثير .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن :
الزهور البرية قد تساعد في الشفاء من التهابات الروماتويد في المفاصل
؟؟     
أكدت دراسة طبية لعلماء ألمان ودنماركيين أن عقار ليتوزين المستخرج من الزهور البرية المعالجة قد يشكل علاجا فعالاَ مقارنة مع العقاقير التقليدية ضد التهابات الروماتويد المفصلية التي تحدث تورما وتلفا في الغضاريف والعظام. 
 أكد بحث جديد لعلماء في ألمانيا والدنمارك أن الزهور البرية ربما توفر علاجا بديلا فعالا للذين يعانون من التهابات الروماتويد المفصلية، التي تشل من حركة المرء، خاصة وأن العلاجات المستخدمة حالياً مثل عقار (ميثوتريكسات) تعد ذات فعالية محدودة. هذه الدراسة الرائدة أوضحت أن المرضى الذين يعانون بشدة من هذا المرض ويعالجون بالفعل بأدوية تقليدية قد شعروا بتطور ملحوظ بعد أخذ كبسولات من مسحوق الزهور البرية لمدة ستة شهور. 
والجدير بالذكر أن عقار ليتوزين، المستخرج من الزهور البرية المعالجة، يستخدم بالفعل على نطاق واسع من جانب مرضى مصابين بالتهابات العظام في المفاصل، وهي حالة أقل خطورة تقع بسبب حدوث تمزق في المفاصل. 
ويرغب الخبراء الآن في القيام بتجارب أكثر اتساعا قد تشكل الأساس لخطوط إرشادية علاجية جديدة. من ناحية أخرى قال العلماء إن علاج الزهور البرية، الذي يطلق عليه ليتوزين، ربما يساعد مستقبلا في تخفيض إنفاق خدمات الرعاية الصحية على عقاقير جديدة باهظة الثمن لالتهابات الروماتويد المفصلية كذلك، إذ تبلغ تكلفة توفير علاج شهر واحد منه بسعر التجزئة أقل من 30 دولارا. يذكر أن التهابات الروماتويد يصيب الملايين في أنحاء العالم، وهو مرض مؤلم يضعف من جهاز المناعة، مما يحدث تورما وتلفا في الغضاريف والعظام. 
آلية الدراسة 
شارك في التجارب 89 مريضا، معظمهم من المرضى النساء بمتوسط أعمار 57 سنة وجميعهم مصابون بشكل خطير بمرض الروماتويد الذي يعانون منه منذ أكثر من 18 سنة. ووضع 33 شخصا منهم في مجموعة تأخذ عقار ليتوزين إضافة إلى قائمة علاجهم المعتاد بينما أعطي 41 آخرين كبسولات وهمية لا تحتوي على عناصر نشطة. بعدها طلب من المرضى ملء بيانات استبانات خاصة تستخدم لتقييم شدة الألم ومدى القدرة على تنفيذ المهام اليومية مثل ارتداء الملابس والاستحمام وفتح الأبواب وتقطيع اللحم. 
نتائج إيجابية 
وبعد ستة أشهر تحسنت مستويات النشاط بنسبة تراوحت من 20 إلى 25% لأولئك الذين تناولوا ليتوزين، كما انخفضت درجات الآلام وفق القياسات المعتمدة بنسبة 40% بينما لم تتغير بالنسبة للمرضى الذين يتلقون علاجا تقليديا بدون علاج الزهور البرية. وبصفة عامة فإن الإحساس بألم المفاصل قد قل بشكل بارز في المرضى الذين أعطوا علاج الزهور البرية المكمل وتحسنت نوعية الحياة كثيرا بالنسبة لهم. 
كانت هذه النتائج مدهشة بالنسبة للباحثين تماماً كما كانت بالنسبة للمرضى، وعن هذه النتيجة قال البروفسور ستيفان ويليش من المركز الطبي لجامعة تشاريتي في برلين والذي شارك في الدراسة "أعتقد أننا جميعا اندهشنا من رؤية تلك النتائج الكبيرة. فالتهابات الروماتويد واحدة من أكثر الحالات الطبية الأكثر صعوبة على حد علمي. إنه مرض صعب ومن ثم كان من الرائع أن تكتشف تلك التأثيرات المفيدة من هذا العلاج الطبيعي"

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن :
الأطفال الذين يعانون من الربو أكثر عرضة للإصابة باضطرابات عقلية
؟؟     
أشارت الرابطة الفيدرالية لأطباء أمراض الصدر في ألمانيا إلى أن الأطفال الذين يعانون من الربو أكثر عرضة لخطر الإصابة باضطرابات نفسية وعقلية مثل حالات نقص التركيز والانتباه والكآبة ونوبات الفزع وصعوبات في التعلم. 
ذكرت الرابطة الفيدرالية لأطباء أمراض الصدر فى ألمانيا أن الأطفال الذين يعانون من الربو اكثر عرضة لخطر الإصابة بمرض نفسي. ويرتكز رأي الرابطة على أساس دراسة أمريكية شملت فحص اكثر من 100 ألف طفل وشاب. 
وتشير الدراسة إلى أن الشبان الذين يعانون من الربو عرضة للإصابة بمشكلات نفسية من قبيل نقص التركيز والانتباه والكابة ونوبات الفزع وصعوبات فى التعلم بمعدلات تزيد بما يتراوح بين ثلاثة أضعاف وأربعة أضعاف معدلات الإصابة بين من لا يعانون من الربو. ولكن لا يعرف بالضبط السبب وراء هذا الارتباط بين مثل هذه المخاطر للتعرض لمرض نفسي وبين الإصابة بالربو. 
نصائح لأولياء الأمور 
كما أوصت رابطة الأطباء المتخصصين في أمراض الصدر أولياء أمور الأطفال الذين يعانون من الربو بأن يدركوا أن إبقاء الربو تحت السيطرة يتطلب أكثر من تناول الدواء.ووفقا لما ذكرته هذه الرابطة فإن الرعاية النفسية للطفل والصحة العقلية العامة والقدرات العقلية وثيقة الصلة ببعضها. 
ويتم نصح أولياء أمور الأطفال المصابين بالربو بأن يعطوا المزيد من الاهتمام لعلامات الكآبة أو السلوك غير السوي لدى الطفل المصاب بالربو وأن يناقشوا الطفل في أي مشكلات قد يواجهها في المدرسة نتيجة لمرضه

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن :
علماء ألمان ينجحون في استئصال جينات فيروس مرض الإيدز من الخلايا
؟؟     
إنجازات ألمانية جديدة في مجال محاربة مرض فقدان المناعة المكتسبة تجدد الأمل بإمكانية وضع حد لانتشار الفيروس خصوصا في الدول النامية. فقد نجح الأطباء مؤخرا في دفع الفيروس على الانتحار واستئصال جيناته من الخلايا المصابة. 
يبلغ عدد المصابين بمرض فقدان المناعة في العالم الأربعين مليون شخص، خمسة وتسعون في المائة منهم يعيشون في البلدان النامية، وقد ناقشت قمة الدول الثماني في هايليغندام سبل محاربة هذه الآفة الخطيرة على مستوى عالمي. وحسب تقرير للواشنطن بوست فإن الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش يريد صرف ثلاثين مليار دولار خلال خمس سنوات لمكافحة هذه الآفة. وحتى في بلدان مثل ألمانيا فإن مرض الإيدز ما يلبث يزداد انتشارا ليرتفع عدد المصابين به هذه السنة بأربعة في المائة مقارنة بالسنة التي سبقتها. وصحيح أن ظهور أدوية جديدة ساهمت في الحد من خطورة هذا المرض، لكن الفيروس أثبت أحيانا قدرته على الصمود أمام هذه الأدوية. 
إنجازات علمية جديدة 
لم يمض وقت طويل على الإنجاز الكبير الذي حققته الباحثة الألمانية في علم الفيروسات كارين مولينغ، والتي استطاعت خلال تجاربها على الخلايا أن تنجح في الدفع بالفيروس إلى الانتحار، وذلك من خلال حقن الخلايا بفيروس جديد طورته الباحثة ويحمل اسم siDNA، هذا الفيروس الجديد يظهر تأثيره بعد ساعات على حقنه بجسم المريض، حيث لا يستطيع فيروس الإيدز المقاومة وينتحر. ومؤخرا حقق باحثون من هامبورغ ودريسدن طفرة بيوتقنية كبيرة في الأبحاث المتعلقة بمكافحة مرض فقدان المناعة المكتسبة. فقد طوروا عملية جديدة تسمح باقتلاع جينات فيروس مرض فقدان المناعة من الخلايا البشرية، ومن أجل تحقيق ذلك طور العلماء إنزيما خاصا، وكما صرح البروفيسور يواخيم هاوبر من مؤسسة هاينريش بيته في هامبورغ بأن العلماء تمكنوا من علاج الخلية المصابة مؤكدا بأن العلماء حققوا ما لم يتمكن من تحقيقه أحد من قبلهم. 
علاج المرض خلال عشر سنوات؟ 
وتركز نتائج البحث الجديدة التي شارك فيه كل من مؤسسة ماكس بلانك لأبحاث الخلايا البيولوجية ومؤسسة دريسدن لدراسة الجينات على تطوير علاج لا يهدف إلى محاصرة تطور الفيروس ولكن إلى علاج ضعف المناعة. ولحد الآن تم النظر إلى مرض الإيدز كمرض لا علاج له حيث يستطيع الفيروس التسلل على الحمض النووي للإنسان المصاب. وقد عمل العلماء على تطوير إنزيم طبيعي يملك القدرة على تقطيع الحمض النووي في مناطق معينة تم إعادة لحمه من جديد ويأمل الخبراء بتطوير علاج للفيروس في ظرف عشر سنين ولحد الآن تمت تجربة الدواء الجديد مع فئران المختبر والآن يتوجب تجربته على المرضى.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن :
الصداع يمكن أن يكون سببه عيب في القلب
؟؟     
أشارت دراسة طبية ألمانية إلى أن آلام الصداع النصفي والتي تصيب نسبة لا بأس بها من الألمان يمكن أن يكون سببها معاناة من مشكلات في القلب، حيث يرى الباحثون بأن ثقبا صغيرا في القلب يمكن أن يكون المسبب للآلام الشديدة في الرأس.   
قال باحثون ألمان إن آلام الصداع النصفي يمكن أن يكون سببها المعاناة من مشكلات في القلب. ويعتقد الباحثون أن ثقبا صغيرا في القلب يمكن أن يكون المسبب للآلام الشديدة في الرأس. وقال فرانس اكسافير كليبر، مدير قسم الباطني بمستشفى برلين للحوادث، إن واحدا من كل أربعة بالغين بألمانيا مصاب بهذا الثقب. وكان اكتشاف الباحثين لوجود علاقة بين هذا الثقب والإصابة بالصداع أقرب للصدفة، حيث وجدوا أن عدد حالات الإصابة بالصداع يزيد بين الأشخاص المصابين بهذا الثقب بنسبة الضعف عن غير المصابين به.   
من ناحية أخرى أظهرت دراسات أن هذه الآلام تراجعت بشكل واضح لدى الأشخاص الذين تم إغلاق هذا الثقب لديهم. ومع ذلك فإنه من غير الواضح حتى الآن كيفية تسبب هذا الثقب في آلام الصداع ولماذا تخف الآلام عند إغلاقه، الأمر الذي دعا كليبر الذي سيعرض نتائج دراسته خلال "مؤتمر العاصمة" للقول: "مازلنا في بداية البحث وليس هناك حتى الآن سوى تكهنات بهذا الشأن". الجدير بالذكر أن هذا المؤتمر الصحي ينعقد في العاصمة الألمانية في الفترة من العشرين وحتى الثاني والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.   
نسبة كبيرة من الألمان تعاني من الصداع 
ويعمل هذا الثقب الموجود بين غرفتي أعلى القلب لدى حديثي الولادة على تمكين الجزء الأكبر من الدم المتدفق من تجنب الرئة وعادة ما يغلق هذا الثقب من نفسه مع مرور الوقت. وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فإنه قد يسبب الكثير من المشكلات الصحية الخطيرة لدى البالغين مثل الذبحة الصدرية. يشار إلى أن 5% من الألمان يعانون من الصداع اليومي وأن 70% منهم يعانون من الصداع الذي يصيبهم بشكل منتظم، ويعاني معظم هؤلاء من الصداع النصفي. كما يشار إلى أن الإصابة بالصداع النصفي قد تكون مصحوبة بالغثيان والخوف من الضوء والأصوات المرتفعة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن :
كريمات الحماية من الشمس تقي من سرطان الجلد
؟؟     
اكتساب السمرة من الأمور التي يقبل عليها المصطافون، لكنها قد تؤدي إلى الإصابة بسرطان الجلد. أطباء ألمان يحذرون من التعرض طويلا للأشعة فوق البنفسجية ويدعون إلى استخدام كريمات الحماية من الشمس. 
يعد البحر والشاطئ والتعرض لأشعة الشمس لمدة طويلة بالنسبة للكثيرين عناصر رئيسية لقضاء عطلة ممتعة والنتيجة 
الطبيعية هي أنه كلما ازدادت سمرة البشرة بفعل أشعة الشمس كلما كان ذلك أفضل. لكن مع ظهور 22 ألف حالة جديدة لسرطان الجلد سنويا يحذر الخبراء من الإفراط في أخذ حمامات شمس ويحثون الناس على تغيير تفكيرهم وحماية جلدهم بشكل جيد في الطقس المشمس.   
وفي هذا الصدد تقول إيفا كالبهايم المتحدثة باسم جمعية مساعدة مرضى السرطان ومقرها بون " يتعين علينا التخلص من الفكرة الخاطئة بأن سمرة البشرة نتيجة التعرض لأشعة الشمس يكسب المرء جمالا وصحة". وأضافت أن التعرض لقدر كبير من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الضارة للغاية يسبب ضررا للحامض النووي "دي.إن.إيه" لخلايا الجلد ويمكن حتى أن يؤدي إلى الإصابة بسرطان الجلد.   
وتابعت أنه يتعين أن يتجنب الناس التعرض لضوء الشمس المباشر بقدر المستطاع. أما الاطفال دون الثلاث سنوات فيتعين دائما إبعادهم عن الشمس. وتنصح كالبهايم البالغين بالبقاء في الظل خلال الايام الاولى من عطلتهم حتى يعتاد جلدهم على الاشعة فوق البنفسجية القوية.   
طبقة واحدة تكفي 
هانز جورج داور طبيب الأمراض الجلدية من مدينة كولونيا يقول إن استخدام كريمات الحماية من الشمس مهم بشكل خاص في الجبال و بالقرب من خط الاستواء لكن أيضا عند شواطئ البحر نظرا لان المياه تعكس أشعة الشمس. ويشير أوفي راينهولد رئيس قسم الأمراض الجلدية بمركز بون الطبي أن وضع طبقات أخرى من كريم الحماية من الشمس لا يزيد من حجم الحماية - الذي يتم التعبير عنه برقم يسمى "عامل الحماية من الشمس" حيث أن الحماية من الشمس يمكن الحصول عليها من خلال الطبقة الأولى للكريم.   
ويوضح عامل الحماية من الشمس المدرج على البطاقة الملصقة على العبوة المدة التي يمكن خلالها أن يتعرض الشخص لضوء الشمس أكثر من الوقت العادي قبل أن يحترق جلده من الشمس. وقال راينهولد إن "جلد معظم الاوروبيين يبدأ في اكتساب السمرة بعد التعرض لأشعة الشمس لنحو 20 دقيقة وعامل الحماية رقم 4 يزيد المدة أربعة أضعاف لتصل إلى 80 دقيقة".

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعلم أن :
تحور الجينات قد يكون وراء الإصابة بالسمنة ؟؟     
رغم أن بعض الأشخاص لا يتناولون الكثير من الأطعمة، إلا أنهم يعانون من السمنة. دراسة ألمانية جديدة تكشف عن الدور الذي تلعبه قلة الحركة في ذلك بسبب تحور أحد الجينات. 
قال باحثون ألمان إن حدوث تغير في الجينات لدى بعض الأشخاص يمكن أن يكون السبب في إصابتهم بقصور في الحركة، وهو الأمر الذي يزيد من احتمال إصابتهم بالبدانة. وقال ماتياس تراير الباحث في المعهد الأوروبي للجزيئات البيولوجية بمدينة هايدلبرغ الألمانية: "اكتشفنا وجود عامل وراثي لدى الفئران يؤثر على نشاطها الجسماني التلقائي". 
ويبين الباحث أن هذا العامل الوراثي الموجود لدى الإنسان أيضا يؤثر بشكل كبير على الحركة التلقائية لجسمه. ويضيف تراير أن هذه الاكتشاف ربما يفسر إصابة البعض بالسمنة مع أنهم يتناولون أنواعا وكميات من الطعام مساوية لأقرانهم الذين لا يعانون من السمنة.   
شعور الإنسان بالجوع يجعله يتحرك بشكل تلقائي 
وأجريت الدراسة في المعهد الأوروبي للجزيئات البيولوجية والمعهد الألماني لأبحاث الغذاء في مدينة بوتسدام بالتعاون مع جامعة كينكيناتي بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية ونشرت في العدد الأخير لمجلة "سيل ميتابوليزم" العلمية. وجاء فيها ان شعور الإنسان بالجوع يزيد من رغبته في الحركة بحثا عن الطعام. وبينت التجارب أن هذه إحدى العمليات الحيوية الأساسية لدى الإنسان، غير أن حدوث تحوّر في جين "بي إس إكس" يسبب حالة من الكسل ويقلل من الحركة التلقائية.   
توقع تطوير عقاقير جديدة ضد السمنة 
و يأمل الباحثون بمساعدة هذا الجين أن يتمكنوا من إماطة اللثام عن العوامل التي تؤدي إلى السمنة. كما توقعوا تطوير عقاقير طبية توقف تحوّر جين "بي إس إكس"، ويكون لها تأثير إيجابي على وزن الجسم. 
يذكر أن وزن الجسم يحدده عاملان أساسيان وهما تناول الطعام و نشاط الجسم حتى و إن كان قليلا أو لا شعوريا مثل تحريك القدم مع ثبات الساق، وتسيطر منطقة معينة في مخ الإنسان على هذين العاملين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن :
الأغذية الصحية بين الشائعات والحقائق؟؟     
كثيرة هي الأقاويل والشائعات المتعلقة بالتغذية الصحية والمحافظة على الرشاقة، غير أن غالبيتها لا يتسم بدرجة عالية من الدقة والصحة. التقرير التالي يسلط الضوء على بعض هذه المقولات ويستجلي أصولها العلمية الصحيحة.   
الخضار والفاكهة هذه الايام لم تعد تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من الفيتامينات.. المارجرين أفضل من الزبدة.. السكر الأسمر أفضل من الأبيض.. كلها أقاويل شائعة نسمعها ونرددها. كثير من هذه الإشاعات ليس لها أساس علمي صحيح. لذا فإن على متبعي الحميات الغذائية أن يتوخوا الحذر ولا يصدقوا كل ما يسمعونه.     
تخفيف النشويات صحي 
إن تناول كمية كبيرة من النشويات (الكربوهيدرات) المتوفرة في الخبز والأرز والبطاطس والمعكرونة  يحدث ارتفاعا في مستوى سُكَر الدم، مِمَّا يُؤدي إلى إنتاج كمية كبيرة من هرمون الأنسولين.  نسبة الإنسولين العالية تُعيق حرق الدهون في الجسم  مما يؤدي إلى زيادة الوزن.  والمعروف أن الكربوهيدرات هي مصدر رئيسي للطاقة التي يحتاجها الجسم لوظائف الدماغ الطبيعية وللمحافظة على مخزون الجسم من الجلايكوجين ولمنع تحول بروتين العضلات إلى طاقة. فإمداد العضلة بالجلايكوجين ضروري وجوهري لإطالة زمن التمثيل الغذائي الهوائي ولتزويد التمثيل الغذائي اللاهوائي بالطاقة. ولكن في حال كان تناول مقدار النشويات اكثر من القيام بتمارين رياضية فان النتيجة لا تكون صحية أبدا. إذا المطلوب تخفيف كمية النشويات والتعويض عنها بتناول الخضار والسمك والبقوليات.   
 المارجرين ليست أفضل من الزبدة 
هناك اعتقاد آخر هو أن تناول المارجرين بدل الزبدة أفضل للصحة وهو اعتقاد خاطيء أيضا. فمع أن المارجرين تحتوي على دهون مشبعة أقل من الزبدة مما يؤدي لخفض نسبة الكوليسترول، إلا أن ذلك لا يساعد على تخفيف الوزن. وتشير الدراسات أنه عندما يتناول المرء كميات كبيرة من المارجرين يضر بذلك شرايين قلبه.  فالطريقة السليمة تكون بالتخفيف من استهلاك الزبدة والمارجارين والاستعاضة عنهما باللبن مثلا.   
لون البيضة ليس له علاقة بفائدته 
إن الدجاجة لا يهمها إذا كانت البيضة لونها أسمر أو أبيض وكذلك يفترض أن يكون هذا الأمر بالنسبة لنا. فلون البيضة ليس له علاقة بالطعم أو بالفائدة الصحية. إن اللون فقط يرجع الى فصيلة الدجاج بحد ذاتها. ويعتبر البيض بشكل عام صاحب قيمة غذائية كبيرة والزلال الذي يحتويه هو سهل الهضم ويحتوي على فيتامين "أ" و"ياء" ومادة الليسيتين والأحماض الدهنية. وبهذا يكون للبيض تركيبة غذائية مثالية. وكان البيض يعتبر من الأغذية التي ترفع نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم، إلا أن دراسة جديدة تشير إلى أن تناول بيضة إلى بيضتين يوميا لا يشكل خطرا علي الأشخاص الطبيعيين من الإصابة بالكوليسترول.   
 للقهوة فوائد عدة 
تناول فنجان من القهوة بعد وجبة دسمة يساعد المعدة على إفراز العصارات المعوية،  كذلك تساعد القهوة المرارة على إفراز العصارة الصفراوية. إن استهلاك كمية قليلة من القهوة يخفف من إمكانية الإصابة بمرض الباركينسون والزهايمر " مرض النسيان ". كذلك تحمي القهوة المرارة والكلية من تكون الحصوة. ولا يصاب مستهلكو القهوة في الغالب بمرض السكر(النوع الثاني). إلا ان للقهوة بعض السيئات فهي ترفع مستوى ضغط الدم ونسبة مادة الهيموسيستين في الدم الذي يزيد خطر الإصابة بالجلطة الدماغية والقلبية. وتجدر الاشارة هنا أنه للمحافظة على مستوى غذائي متوازن لا ينصحبتناول أكثر من  أربعة أو خمسة فناجين من القهوة يوميا كحد أقصى.   
المأكولات الخفيفة لا تعني أنها أفضل للحمية 
ان مصطلح "لايت" (أي خفيف) أصبح من المصطلحات الشهيرة في مجتمعاتنا وهو يعني أن المنتج يحتوي على سعرات حرارية قليلة. وكثير من المشروبات الغازية وحتى البوظة أصبحت متوفرة  بسعرات قليلة وذلك لمتبعي الحمية الغذائية الذين يتهاتفون على شراء مثل هذه المنتوجات.  ولهذا الغرض تستبدل الشركات الصانعة لهذه المنتجات مادة السكر التي تحتوي على الكثير من السعرات بمادة السكارين التي تحتوي على سعرات قليلة لكنها التي تؤثر على الإحساس بالشبع. 
واحيانا تستبدل الشركات الصانعة الدهن من زيت أو زبدة بمادة أخرى غير صحية. وقد أجريت التجارب على الأشخاص الذين يتبعون حمية غذائية باستعمالهم منتوجات "لايت" ووجد انهم في الغالب لا يفقدون الوزن كالذين لا يستعملون هذه المنتوجات. إن أفضل طريقة لمعرفة ما إذا المنتج صحيا أم لا هو بقراءة الملصق الغذائي لمعرفة كمية الدهون والسعرات الحرارية والسكر الذي يحتويه.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن :
علاج الانفعالات ؟     
تخبرنا الإحصائيات أنه يموت أكثر من 300 ألف إنسان كل عام في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فقط. وهؤلاء يموتون موتاً مفاجئاً بالجلطة القلبية. وتؤكد الأبحاث أن الغضب والانفعال هو السبب الرئيسي في الكثير من أمراض القلب وضغط الدم والتوتر النفسي.
ولكن كيف يقترح العلماء علاج هذه المشكلة التي هي من أصعب المشاكل التي يعاني منها كل إنسان تقريباً؟ إنهم يؤكدون على أهمية التأمل والاسترخاء ويؤدون أحياناً على أهمية الابتعاد عن مصدر الغضب والانفعالات، وبعض الباحثين يرى أن علاج الغضب يكون بالتدريب على ألا تغضب! 
ولكنني وجدتُ كتاب الله تعالى قد سبق هؤلاء العلماء إلى الحديث عن علاج لهذه المشكلة. فكل إنسان يغضب تتسرع دقات قلبه ويزداد ضغط الدم لديه، ولذلك يؤكد القرآن على أهمية أن تجعل قلبك مرتاحاً ومطمئناً وتبعد عنه أي قلق أو توتر أو تسرع في دقاته أو ازدياد في كمية الدم التي يضخها القلب. ولكن كيف نحصل على هذا الاطمئنان؟
إنه أمر بغاية السهولة، فمهما كنتَ منفعلاً أو غاضباً أو متوتراً يكفي أن تذكر الله وتستحضر عظمة الخالق تبارك وتعالى فتستصغر بذلك الشيء الذي انفعلت لأجله، ولذلك يقول تعالى عن صفة مهمة يجب أن يتحلى بها كل مؤمن: (الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُمْ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أَلَا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ) [الرعد: 28].      علاج الخوف من المستقبل 
هنالك مشكلة يعاني منها كل واحد منا تقريباً وهي الخوف من "المستقبل المادي" إن صحّ التعبير، وهي أن يخاف أحدنا أن يُفصل من وظيفته فيجد نفسه فجأة دون أي راتب أو مال. أو يخاف أحدنا أن يخسر ما لديه من أموال فينقلب من الغنى إلى الفقر، أو يخشى أحدنا أن تتناقص الأموال بين يديه بسبب ارتفاع الأسعار أو نقصان الرزق أو الخسارة في تجارة ما .... وهكذا. 
إن هذه المشكلة يعاني منها الكثير، وقد كنتُ واحداً من هؤلاء، وأتذكر عندما يقترب موعد دفع آجار المنزل الذي كنتُ أقيم فيه ولا أجد أي مال معي، فكنتُ أعاني من قلق وخوف من المستقبل وكان هذا الأمر يشغل جزءاً كبيراً من وقتي فأخسر الكثير من الوقت في أمور لا أستفيد منها وهي التفكير بالمشكلة دون جدوى. 
ولكن وبسبب قراءتي لكتاب الله وتذكّري لكثير من آياته التي تؤكد على أن الله هو من سيرزقني وهو من سيحلّ لي هذه المشكلة فكانت النتيجة أنه عندما يأتي موعد الدفع تأتيني بعض الأموال من طريق لم أكن أتوقعها فأجد المشكلة وقد حُلّت بل وأجد فائضاً من المال، فأحمد الله تعالى وأنقلب من الإحساس بالخوف من المستقبل إلى الإحساس بأن ه لا توجد أي مشكلة مستقبلية لأن الله هو من سيرزقني فلم أعد أفكر كثيراً بالأسباب، لأن المسبب سبحانه وتعالى موجود. 
وهكذا أصبح لدي الكثير من الوقت الفعّال لأستثمره في قراءة القرآن أو الاطلاع على جديد العلم أو الكتابة والتأليف. ولذلك أنصحك أخي القارئ كلما مررت بمشكلة من هذا النوع أن تتذكر قوله تعالى: (وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ دَابَّةٍ لَا تَحْمِلُ رِزْقَهَا اللَّهُ يَرْزُقُهَا وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ) [العنكبوت: 60].     علاج حالات اليأس وفقدان الأمل 
هنالك مشاكل يعتقد الكثير من الناس أنها غير قابلة للحل، وأهمها المشاكل الاقتصادية والمادية، وهذه المشاكل يعاني منها معظم الناس وتسبب الكثير من الإحباط والتوتر والخوف من المستقبل. ولو سألنا أكبر علماء النفس والبرمجة اللغوية العصبية عن أفضل علاج لهذه المشكلة نجدهم يُجمعون على شيء واحد وهو الأمل! 
إن فقدان الأمل يسبب الكثير من الأمراض أهمها الإحباط، بالإضافة إلى أن فقدان الأمل سيعطل أي نجاح محتمل أمامك. فكم من إنسان فشل عدة مرات ثم كانت هذه التجارب الفاشلة سبباً في تجربة ناجحة عوّضته عما سبق، لأنه لم يفقد الأمل من حل المشكلة.
وكم من إنسان عانى من الفقر طويلاً ولكنه بقي يعتقد بأن هذه المشكلة قابلة للحل، فتحقق الحل بالفعل وأصبح من الأغنياء بسبب أساسي وهو الأمل. 
إن ما يتحدث عنه العلماء اليوم من ضرورة التمسك بالأمل وعدم اليأس هو ما حدثنا القرآن عنه بل وأمرنا به، والعجيب أن القرآن جعل من اليأس كفراً!! وذلك ليبعدنا عن أي يأس أو فقدان للأمل، ولذلك يقول سبحانه وتعالى: (وَلَا تَيْئَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْئَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ)

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن :
المضادات الحيوية وسوء استخدامها ؟     
تعددت الآراء حول استخدامات المضادات الحيوية هناك من يؤكد عدم تناولها إلا عند الضرورة وآخرون 
يتناولونها بشكل عشوائي. ومع هذا وذاك يجب استشارة الطبيب قبل تناولها لأن الاستخدام الأمثل باتباع الإرشادات الطبية السليمة يؤدي إلى نتائج إيجابية وفعالة. أما إذا أسيء استعمالها فإنها تؤدي إلى أضرار بالغة لا يحمد عقباها. عن هذا الموضوع التقت «كلينيك» بالصيدلاني مساعد العطية أمين الجمعية الصيدلية الكويتية للوقوف على خلفية هذه الأمور التي تهم الإنسان شكلا وموضوعا. وفيما يلي نص الحوار: 
هل تلعب المضادات الحيوية دورا مهما في علاج العديد من الأمراض؟
نعم تلعب المضادات الحيوية دورا مهما في علاج العديد من الأمراض، وهي سلاح ذو حدين، فإن استخدمت الاستخدام الأمثل باتباع إرشادات الطبيب وتوجيهات الصيدلي كان لها أثر إيجابي وفعال، وإن استخدمت بطريقة عشوائية وأسيء استعمالها فإنها تؤدي إلى أضرار بالغة قد تودي بحياة المريض. وهناك اعتقاد شائع بأن المضادات الحيوية يمكنها شفاء أي التهاب، لذا تجد كثيرا من المرضى يلحون على الطبيب أو الصيدلي في صرف مضاد حيوي لعلاج علتهم ومن ثم يوصف المضاد الحيوي إرضاء لهم بدلا من نصحهم وتوعيتهم بالأخطار التي قد تنجم عن تعاطيه، أو عدم جدواه كأن تكون معاناتهم من التهاب فيروسي، لا تؤثر فيه المضادات كالرشح والأنفلونوا. 
كيف يمكن معرفة نوع البكتيريا المسببة للمرض؟
الطبيب المختص هو الذي يملك القدرة على معرفة نوع البكتيريا المسببة للمرض وذلك عن طريق أعراض المرض الظاهرة على المريض (الطريق السريرية) أو من خلال أخذ عينة من الجزء المصاب ومن الدم أو من البول وزراعتها لمعرفة نوع البكتيريا المسببة لهذا المرض (الطرق المخبرية) وبناء على تشخيص المرض يتم صرف الدواء المناسب.  
وفي بعض أنواع البكتيريا التي اكتسبت مناعة ضد مضاد حيوي معين لكثرة استعماله يجري فحص المناعة ومدى فعالية المضاد الحيوي ضد هذه البكتيريا، ولهذا الغرض تزرع البكتيريا المأخوذة من المريض في مزرعة خاصة بها أقراص مختلفة الألوان وكل منها مشرب بنوع معين من المضادات وبعد ترك المزرعة لمدة معينة نلاحظ وجود هالة شفافة خالية من البكتيريا حول كل قرص، والمضاد الحيوي الأكثر تأثيرا على البكتيريا هو الذي تتكون حوله الهالة الشفافة الأكثر اتساعا. 
ماذا عن أنواع المضادات الحيوية؟
يوجد في العصر الحالي أكثر من مائتي نوع من المضادات الحيوية، ولكل نوع منها أسماء متعددة تختلف باختلاف الشركة المصنعة للدواء ويتم تصنيعها على شكل أقراص أو كبسولات أو حقن وبعضها على هيئة مساحيق أو مراهم جلدية أو كريمات أو نقط للعين أو للأذن إلى غير ذلك من الأشكال. وتختلف أنواع المضادات الحيوية باختلاف مدى تأثيرها على البكتيريا، فمن الأدوية ما يكون فعالا بشكل رئيسي على البكتيريا إيجابية الجرام، ومنها ما يكون فعلا ضد البكتيريا سالبة الجرام، والبعض الآخر فعال ضد النوعين، ومنها ما يقتل البكتيريا ومنها ما يمنع نموها.  
كيف يختار الطبيب المضاد الحيوي المناسب للمريض؟
يختار الطبيب المضاد الحيوي المناسب للمريض والجرعة الدوائية اللازمة والشكل الدوائي الملائم بناء على عدة عوامل، منها: 
1.	التشخيص السريري والمختبري: وذلك لمعرفة نوع البكتيريا الغازية ومعرفة المضاد الحيوي المناسب.
2.	صفات المضاد الحيوي، يجب معرفة صفات المضاد المختار من حيث:
o	تركيزه في الجسم لأن المضاد قد يكون فعالا ضد بكتيريا معينة ولكن تركيزه في الجسم لا يصل إلى الحد المطلوب، وبالتالي لا نحصل على النتيجة المرجوة.
o	طريقة طرحه من الجسم: فمثلا إذا كان الجسم يتخلص من الدواء سريعا فهذا يستدعي إعطاءه على فترات متقاربة.
o	سمية الدواء وآثاره الجانبية: فينبغي الموازنة بين أضرار الدواء ومنفعته للمريض، فإذا ترجحت المنفعة على الضرر فلا بأس من صرفه للمريض.
o	كلفة الدواء: بعض المضادات الحيوية ذات تكلفة عالية ولها بدائل أرخص ومساوية لها في التأثير وأحيانا قد تفوقها علاجيا.
3.	عوامل تتعلق بالمريض ومنها:
o	العمر والجنس والوزن.
o	حالة أعضاء الجسم خاصة الكليةوالكبد.
o	حالة الجهاز المناعي للمريض وخطر تفاعلات الحساسية الناجمة عن استعمال بعض المضادات الحيوية.
o	شدة العدوى.
o	إذا كانت المريضة حاملا أو مرضعا.
o	إذا كان المريض يعاني من أمراض أخرى أو يتناول أدوية أخرى.
عادة ما يفضل صرف مضاد حيوي واحد للقضاء للقضاء على البكتيريا، وذلك لعدة أسباب منها:
•	منع مقاومة البكتيريا لأنواع كثيرة من المضادات.
•	تقليل الآثار الجانبية التي قد تنجم عن استخدام أكثر من نوع من المضادات.
•	تقليل التكلفة.
وفي حالات معينة يستلزم إعطاء المريض أكثر من مضاد وذلك لأسباب منها:
•	زيادة فعالية الدواء في القضاء على البكتيريا.
•	تقليل الآثار الجانبية لبعض أنواع المضادات.
•	تقليل جرعة الدواء.
•	حالات الالتهابات الشديدة التي تهدد حياة المريض.
هل معظم الأدوية لها آثار جانبية؟
نعم معظم الأدوية التي يتعاطاها المريض تسبب آثارا جانبية غير مرغوبة، بعضها يكون أعراضا خفيفة لا تشكل خطرا على المريض وبعضها قد يهدد حياته. والمضادات الحيوية شأنها شأن باقي الأدوية قد ينجم عن استعمالها آثار جانبية قد تكون خفيفة وقد تكون شديدة وذلك لأسباب متعددة، منها ما يحدث بسبب طبيعة جسم الإنسان، أو بسبب خصائص الدواء، أو بسبب زيادة الجرعة الدوائية الموصوفة، أو أحيانا عند استخدام دواء آخر أو مع تناول أغذية معينة أو بسبب عدم التشخيص السليم أو غيرها من الأسباب. 
ما أكثر الآثار الجانبية للمضادات الحيوية شيوعا؟
- من أكثر الآثار الجانبية للمضادات الحيوية شيوعا:
ظهور حساسية لأجسام بعض المرضى عند تناول نوعية من المضادات وخصوصا مجموعة البنسلين، وتختلف درجة الخطورة من شخص إلى آخر، فمنها ما هو قليل الخطورة مثل الإسهال الخفيف والقيء والحرقان الخفيف في المعدة أو طفح جلدي وهرش، ومنها ما هو أخطر من ذلك مثل الإسهال الشديد أو صعوبة التنفس، وفي هذه الحالة يجب على المريض التوقف فورا عن أخذ الدواء والاتصال بالطبيب المعالج.  
قد تتسبب بعض أنواع المضادات الحيوية خصوصا واسعة المدى - في قتل البكتيريا النافعة الموجودة في الأمعاء بسبب عدم اتباع الإرشادات الطبية واستخدام الدواء لفترة طويلة مما يسهل إصابة الأمعاء بهجمات بكتيرية ضارة تؤدي إلى عدوى جديدة يصعب علاجها. 
بعض المضادات الحيوية تستطيع عبور الحاجز المشيمي وتصل إلى الجنين محدثة آثارا جانبية بالغة على الجنين، وخصوصا في الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى من الحمل، وكذلك بعض المضادات قد تؤثر على الرضيع من خلال لبن الأم.  
هل هناك أدوية معينة تؤثر على المضادات الحيوية وتتأثر بها؟
نعم هناك بعض الأدوية التي تؤثر على المضادات الحيوية وتتأثر بها إذا أخذت معها في الوقت نفسه، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ما يلي: معظم المضادات الحيوية تؤثر على فعالية حبوب منع الحمل إذا أخذت في الوقت نفسه مما يؤدي إلى احتمالية الحمل، لذا على المرأة استخدام وسيلة أخرى لمنع الحمل بعد استشارة الطبيبة المعالجة. تتعارض أغلب المضادات الحيوية بعضها مع بعض في الوقت نفسه.  
لذلك عند تناول المريض المضاد الحيوي مع أدوية أخرى يجب إخبار الطبيب أو الصيدلي بذلك، لأن تناول المريض أكثر من دواء في الوقت نفسه قد يزيد فعالية أو تأثير أحد الأدوية على دواء آخر مؤديا إلى آثار جانبية خطيرة، كما قد يتسبب في إبطال أو تقليل فعالية الدواء الآخر وقد يؤدي استعمال أكثر من دواء إلى إنتاج مركب آخر له تأثيرات عكسية للدواء الأصلي. 
هل سوء استعمال المضادات الحيوية يؤدي إلى أن تكتسب البكتيريا مناعة ضدها؟
قد تكتسب البكتيريا مناعة ضد المضادات الحيوية نتيجة لسوء الاستعمال، وذلك عند الاستهلاك المفرط للمضادات الحيوية أو حينما تعطي بجرعات غير مناسبة، أو تعطى بالقدر المطلوب على فترات غير منتظمة بين الجرعات، أو تعطي لمدة قصيرة غير كافية للعلاج. ومن الأسباب كذلك الاستعمال غير الملائم للمضادات في حالات لا تحتاج إلى معالجة بل تشفى ذاتيا، ومناعة البكتيريا ضد المضادات الحيوية قد تكون طبيعية، حيث تخلق البكتيريا ولديها القدرة على مقاومة بعض أنواع المضادات الحيوية أو كلها، وقد تكتسب البكتيريا هذه المناعة بطرق مختلفة.  
ألا يوجد أدوية تستطيع أن تتخطى كل هذه المشاكل؟
بسبب مقاومة البكتيريا لمفعول المضادات الحيوية يعكف العلماء على تطوير أدوية جديدة قادرة على تخطي تلك المشاكل، ومن تلك البحوث ما توصل إليه مجموعة من العلماء من نوع جديد من الأدوية الذكية التي يمكن أن تكون بديلا للمضادات الحيوية وتساعد على حل مقاومة البكتيريا للأدوية. قام هؤلاء العلماء بتصميم مادة بيبتيد وهي جزء تفرزه النباتات والحيوانات لمقاومة العدوى، له خصائص مشابهة للمضادات الحيوية، يقوم البيبتيد بعمل ثقوب في غشاء خلية البكتيريا مما يؤدي إلى قتلها. ومن خصائص هذا الأسلوب الجديد في العلاج أن البكتيريا لم تتعرف على ذلك التركيب من قبل مما يصعب عليه مقاومة المضاد الحيوي.  
ماذا يفعل المريض إذا أحس بآثار جانبية غير طبيعية؟
عند إحساس المريض بآثار جانبية غير معتادة بعد أخذ المضاد يجب إخبار الطبيب أو الصيدلي فورا، وعدم إهمالها لأن بعض الآثار قد تكون خطيرة على صحة المريض، على المريض التأكد من تاريخ الصلاحية للمضاد الحيوي فتناول المضاد بعد انتهاء تاريخ الصلاحية له خطورة بالغة على صحة المريض، على سبيل المثال أدوية التتراسيكلين تتحول بعد انتهاء مدة الصلاحية إلى مادة سامة تسبب إصابات خطيرة في الكلية، من الضروري للحامل أو المرضع عند صرف المضاد الحيوي إخبار الطبيبة أو الصيدلانية عن ذلك حتى لا تعرض جنينها أو طفلها إلى الأذى، عند صرف المضاد على شكل كبسولات فيجب بلعها كاملة وعدم فتح محتوياتها أو مضغها لأن هذا يؤثر على امتصاص الدواء وعلى فعاليته. أغلب المضادات الحيوية الموصوفة للأطفال تكون على هيئة شراب أو مسحوق يضاف إليه الماء ليصبح جاهزا للشرب، مثل هذه الأدوية يجب حفظها في الثلاجة مع ملاحظة أن مدة صلاحيتها لا تتعدى الأسبوعين. 
تنبيهات مهمة 
1.	على المريض ألا يصر على الطبيب المعالج أو الصيدلي لصرف المضاد الحيوي لأن المضادات لا تستخدم إلا في حالة الالتهابات البكتيرية فقط، وكثرة استخدامها لها أضرار بالغة على صحة المريض.
2.	على المريض أن يصغي جيدا للتوجيهات أو التنبيهات التي يقدمها الطبيب أو الصيدلي عند صرف المضاد الحيوي، ويتأكد من كيفية أخذ الدواء وعدد المرات والمدة وهل يؤخذ قبل الأكل أو بعده.. وغيرها من التعليمات.
3.	لا بد للمريض من إكمال المدة المحددة للعلاج، ولا ينبغي إيقاف تناول العلاج عند تحسن الحالة الصيحة، لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى ظهور البكتيريا مرة أخرى وقد تكتسب مناعة من المضاد بحيث لا تتأثر به مستقبلا مما يؤدي إلى صعوبة العلاج.
4.	من الأفضل للمريض الذي يعالج المضاد الحيوي ألا يعرض جلده لأشعة الشمس.
5.	عند وجود حساسية سابقة من أحد المضادات الحيوية يجب على المريض إخبار الطبيب أو الصيدلي بذلك، ويجب عمل فحص للحساسية، من هذا المضاد قبل تعاطيه، يجب عدم إعطاء المضاد الحيوي لأي شخص آخر غير المريض، وذلك لأن هذا الدواء فعال ضد بكتيريا معينة وفي 
6.	حالة خاصة، وقد لا يكون مناسبا لحالة مريض

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن :
تشريح جسم الانسان ؟      الكبد Liver   
وهو أكبر غدة في جسم الإنسان ، يقع في الجهة العلوية اليمنى من تجويف البطن ، أسفل الحجاب الحاجز ، بيضاوي الشكل ، يزن حوالي ‏2000 ‏غرام ، لونه أحمر رمادي ، ذو ملمس صلب ، ورغم ذلك فهو هش ، إذ يتمزق بسرعة . 
‏وللكبد سطحان أو وجهان :  
- حجابي محدب ملامس للحجاب الحاجز
- حشوي منسط يتجه للأسفل واليمين والأمام 
أ - الوجه الحجابي 
‏محدب الشكل ، ومغطى في معظمه بصفاق البطن ( الثرب ) ويظهر عليه من الأمام آثار انطباع القمة اليمنى والقمة اليسرى للحجاب الحاجز ، وكذلك يوجد بينهما انخساف مكان مرور الوتر المركزي والقلب ، وكذلك يوجد أثراً عميقا إلى اليسار من قاع المرارة . وتعمل الرابطة المنجلية Falci form Ligament على تقسيمه إلى جزئين : أيمن وأيسر . 
ب - السطح العشوي : 
‏وهو منبسط أو قليل التقعر ، بوجد فيه سرة ( مدخل ) الكبد Porta Hepatis، ويقع داخل حرف H الذي يتشكل من الأثلام الطولية والعرضية . والطرف الأيمن لحرف H غير مكتمل ويتكون من المرارة والوريد الأجوف السفلي ، أما الطرف الأيسر فيتكون من امتدادات الرابطة المدملكة ( الطويلة ) والرابطة الوريدية . ويعبر سرة الكبد القنوات الصفراوية الكبدية اليمنى واليسرى ، والأوعية الدموية ( الشريان الكبدي والوريد الكبدي ) . وتعمل أخاديد الرابطة المدملكة ( الطويلة ) Teres Ligament والرابطة الوريدية Ligament Venosum على تقسيم هذا السطح إلى فصين هما : أيمن وأيسر . وتعمل أخاديد الحرف H الطولية والافقي على تقسيمه إلى أربعة أفصاص هي :  
‏1 - الفص المربع Quadrate Lobe ويقع أمام الثلم أو الأخدود الأفقي ، وبين الرابطة المدملكة والمرارة ، ويتجه للأسفل فيلامس البيريتوان وبواب المعدة. 
2- الفص المذنب أو فص سبيجل Spigel ، ويقع خلف الثلم الأفقي ، ويلامس البيريتوان المجاور للحجاب الحاجز فوق الصمام الأبهري ، وأمام الأبهر الصدري ، والى اليسار من الوريد الأجوف السفلي . 
3 - الفص الأيمن ، ويقع على يمين الأخدود ( الثلم : الطولي الأيمن والمرارة ، ويلامس من الخلف الطرف العلوي للكلية اليمنى ، ومن الأمام انحناء القولون الكبدي 
4 - الفص الأيسر : ويقع على يسار الثلم الطولي الأيسر والرابطة المنجلية ويظهر على سطحه الأمامي تقعر عليه آثار جدار المعدة ، والى الخلف من ذلك توجد حدبة ، والى اليسار منها يترك المريء أحيانا ثلما خفيفا . 
‏وعملياً يعتبر الفصان المربع والمذنب ( سبيجل ) جزئين من الفص الأيسر ، حيث يصبح الكبد منقسما إلى قسمين متساويين ، هما : النصف الأيمن والنصف الأيسر ، حيث وجد أن ترويتهما بالدم تتم من الشريان الكبدي الأيسر ، وافرازاتهما تصب في قناة الكبد اليسرى . 
‏ويتكون الكبد من الخارج للداخل من : 
1 - غشاء مصلي يدعى محفظة جليسون Glisson متين وقابل للتمدد ، وعند سرة الكبد يحط بالأوعية الدموية والقنوات .  
2 - نسيج الكبد ، ‏وهو مطاطي الملمس ، ولا توجد فيه مناطق غدية ، والمناطق الوحيدة التي لا تحتوي على نسيج كبدي ، هي أعضاء مدخل الكبد  
3 - السرة ( المدخل ) : تحتوي على نسيج خلوي - دهني ، وعلى الأوعية الدموية والأعصاب والقنوات ، وهو محاط بالثرب ( صفاق البطن ) 
‏التشريح المجهري للكبد : 
‏يتركب الكبد من أفصاص تتكون بدورها من فصيصات صغيرة الجسم 1 – 2 ملم يتخللها نسيج فجوي ، ولا تحتوي إلا على القليل من النسيج الضام الذي تتوضع فيه الأوعية الدموية الكبدية والقنوات الصفراوية ، وتتكون هذه الفصيصات من أعمدة من خلايا كبيرة محاطة بالدم ، وتوجد بين هذه الخلايا خلايا خاصة شبكية – طلائية داخلية تدعى خلايا كوبفر Kupffer.  
‏ويوجد في الفصيصات قنوات رفيعة إلى جانب خلايا الكبد فيها تجمع السائل الصفراوي ، ثم تتحد فيما بينها مشكلة قنوات أكبر عند أطراف الفصيصات ، مبطنة بنسيج طلائي عمادي . 
‏والخلية الكبدية منبسطة حجمها ما بين 15 – 20 ‏ميكرون ، متعددة الأضلاع ، ذات 6 – 8 أوجه ، والأوجه المسطحة تكون ملامسة للشعيرات الدموية الملتوية ، وبعض أوجه الخلايا يكون ملتصقاً بالقنيات ( قنوات صغيرة ) الصفراوية ، فتدعى الأطراف الصفراوية للخلية . وتتوضع الخلايا الكبدية على شكل صفيحات ذات طبقة واحدة من الخلايا ، وكل سطح للخلية يلامس شعيرة دموية ، ووجه يلامس قنوات صفراوية ، والصفيحات الخلوية تتوضع بشكل متواز ، تسير بإتجاه الوريد الكبدي ، فوق الكبد ، وتنفصل الصفيحات عن بعضها البعض بشعيرات دموية ملتوية تتصل هذه الشعيرات بشريان من جهة ، وبوريد من الجهة الثانية .  
‏التروية الدموية للكبد 
‏يرتوي الكبد بالدم من مصدرين ، أحدهما شرياني يحمل دماً مؤكسداً عبر الشريان الكبدي الذي يتفرع إلى شريانين كبديين : أيمن وأيسر عند مدخل الكبد . والآخر وريدي يحمل الدم الوريدي عبر الوريد البابي الذي يتفرع هو الآخر إلى وريد كبدي أيمن ووريد كبدي أيسر عند مدخل الكبد ، وهذا الدم الوريدي محمل بالعناصر الغذائية التي تم امتصاصها من القناة الهضمية لكي يقوم الكبد باستقلابها . ويلاحظ عدم وجود اتصال بين أوعية النصف الأيمن والنصف الأيسر للكبد ، وحتى داخل النصف الواحد للكبد فإن الشرايين هي شرايين نهاية لا تتابع مسيرها إلى عضو آخر .  
‏والدم الوريدي الخارج من الكبد بعد اختزاله يخرج من الكبد عبر الأوردة الكبدية الثلاثة التي تصب في الوريد الأجوف السفلي ، ويلاحظ هنا اختلاط واتصال بين أوردة الكبد اليمنى واليسرى . ويتعصب الكبد بالعصب الودي والعصب الحائر ( العاشر ) .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن :
تشريح جسم الانسان ؟      
‏البنكرياس ، المعثكلة Pancreas   
عبارة عن غدة ملساء ناعمة ، داخلية الإفراز ( صماء ) وخارجية الإفراز ، فهي خارجية الإفراز لأنها تفرز عصارة هاضمة تحتوي على أنزيمات ( خمائر ) وأملاح معدنية ، وهي داخلية الإفراز ( صماء : لأنها تفرز هرمونات الانسولين و الجلوكاغون ). 
‏يقع البنكرياس في تجويف البطن عند مستوى الفقرة القطنية الأولى أو الثانية ، وهو في وضع أعمق من المعدة ، فيقع خلفها ، يبلغ طوله حوالي 15 سم ، ووزنه حوالي 70 ‏غراما . ويبدو سطحه الخارجي مقسما إلى ‏أجزاء صغيرة ، وقطره يختلف من جزء إلى آخر ، فيتدرج من رأس كبير إلى ذنب مغير . ويقسم إلى أربعة أجزاء هي : 
1 - الرأس :  
‏وهو أكبر جزء في البنكرياس ، دائري الشكل ، يقع داخل حذوة الفرس العفجية ، ويمتد يساراً إلى الخلف من الأوعية المساريقية العليا ، ‏وأعلى من الوريد الأجوف السفلي ، والأوردة الكلوية اليمنى واليسرى ، وغالباً ما يظهر عليه أثر الجزء الأخير من القناة الصفراوية العامة . 
2- العنق :  
‏وهو أضيق جزء في البنكرياس ، ويربط بين رأس البنكرياس وجسمه ، ويقع أمام بداية الوريد البابي ، وبداية تفرع الشريان المساريقي العلوي من الأبهر . 
3 - الجسم :  
‏وهو الجزء الأوسط من البنكرياس ، يتجه للأعلى واليسار الوسطي ، ويبدو مثلث الشكل في مقطع عرضي . 
4 - الذيل :  
‏وهو جزء ضيق في نهاية الغدة ، يتجه لليسار ليلامس سرّة (مدخل ) الطحال . 
‏التركيب المجهري للبنكرياس   
‏يتركب البنكرياس من عدة أفصاص Lobes تحتوي على أعداد ضخمة من الأسناخ Acini ‏المصلية ، المبطنة بخلايا إفرازية ، وتحتوي على قنوات قليلة لنقل الإفرازات الخلوية . وتشتمل الأفصاص على تجمعات خلوية دائرية تدعى "جزر لانجرهانس Langerhans" التي تظهر شاحبة مصفرة ومبعثرة ، ‏وأحجامها مختلفة إذ قد يصل حجم بعضها إلى 4 ‏مرات أكثر من حجم الحويصل البنكرياسي ، وتحتوي على خلايا نوعين من الخلايا هما :
أ‌- خلايا بيتا β التي تفرز هرمون الانسولين
ب - خلايا ألفا ά التي تفرز هرمون الجلوكاغون 
‏الموقع و العلاقات التشريحية  
‏يقع البنكرياس في تجويف البطن ، مباشرة خلف صفاق ( بيريتوان ) الجدار الخلفي للبطن ، ومعظم أجزائه تقع في مستوى أعلى من القولون ، وهو يمتد من اليمين الى اليسار ، فيما بين حذوة الفرس العفجية يمينا ، إلى سرة الطحال يساراً ، ويحده ‏:  
- من الأمام : ومن اليمين الى اليسار : القولون المستعرض ، و الكيس الأصفر البطني ، والمعدة
- من الخلف : ومن اليمين الى اليسار : القناة الصفراوية العامة ، الوريدين البابي والطحالي ، والوريد الأجوف الاسفل ، وسرة الطحال .  
‏القنوات الإفرازية 
‏يفرز البنكرياس عصارته الهاضمة بواسطة قنوات رئيسية وفرعية ، تتحد فيما بينها لتشكل قناتين :- القناة الرئيسية ، والقناة الفرعية . 
‏أ - القناة الرئيسية :  
‏تبدأ من ذنب البنكرياس ، وتعبر الغدة البنكرياسية بشكل طولي ، تسير نحو اليمين ، وتستقبل أثناء سيرها عدداً كبيراً من القنوات الصغيرة التي هي عبارة عن روافد صغيرة تزود القناة الأصلية بالعصارة الهاضمة ، وتدعى قناة فيرسونغ Wirsung ، وهي تصب في الجزء الثاني من الاثني عشر بعد أن تتحد مع القناة الصفراوية العامة مكونة أمبولة فاتر Vater ، إلى الأعلى من حلمة الاثني عثر وقبيل صمام أودي Oddi الذي ينظم عملية دخول العصارة للاثني عثر ، ويكون مغلقاً خارج وجبات الطعام ، ويفتح أثناء الأكل والهضم . 
ب - القناة الفرعية :  
‏وتعرف باسم قناة سانتوريني Santorini التي تنقل الافرازات من رأس البنكرياس ، وغالبا ما تتفاغر مع القناة الرئيسية . أو تصب بشكل مستقل فوق مصب القناة الرئيسية 
الدورة الدموية 
‏يرتوي البنكرياس بالدم بوامعلة الشريان الطحالي ، ‏والشريانين البنكرياس - العفجي الأعلى والأسفل ، أما الأوردة فهي مرافقة للشرايين وتصب في الدورة البابية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن : تشريح جسم الانسان ؟      المعدة Stomach         عبارة عن كيس عضلي ، عمودي الكل ، يقع بين المريء والأمعاء الدقيقة ، وهي بمثابة خزان تستقر فيه المواد الغذائية بعد بلعها ، وتقع في الخاصرة اليسرى ، أسفل الكبد والحجاب الحاجز ، وفوق القولون المستعرض .  يفتح المريء عند الفتحة العلوية للمعدة المسماة "الفؤاد Cardia" وهي تشتمل على دسام أو عاصرة ، وتقع في القسم الأيسر من البطين ، خلف غضروف الضلع السابع الأيسر ، ومقابل الفقرة الصدرية الحادية عشرة .  أما الأثني عشر من الأسفل فيتصل بالمعدة بواسطة فتحة معدية تدعى "البواب" وهي تحتوي على دسام وعاصرة تعمل على نوبات لتسمح بمرور الطعام إلى الأمعاء ، وتمتد إلى الجزء الأيمن للبطن مقابل الطرف السفلي للفقرة القطنية الأولى .  والمعدة فيها قوسان : الأول صغير ومقعر ، وهو امتداد للحافة اليمنى للمريء ، يمتد بين الفتحتين الفؤادية والبوابية من جهة اليمين .  والثاني كبير ومحدب ، وهو استمرار للجزء اليمين من المريء الذي يكون مع الانحناء المعدي زاوية حادة تدعى "ثلمة المعدة Cardiac Notch" ، ويبدأ من فتحة الفؤاد ، محدثا قوسا للأعلى والخلف واليسار ، وتدعى المنطقة العلوية في تحدبة "القاع Fundus" ، مقابل غضروف الضلع الخامس الأيسر ، ويمتد حتى البواب . ويفصل المعدة عن القلب الحجاب الحاجز ، وعند البواب توجد الحدبة الصغيرة مكونة تجويفا داخليا هو "الجيب البوابي Pyloric Antrum" .  وهكذا يمكن تلخيص أجزاء المعدة كما يلي :  أ - فتحة الفؤاد Cardia ب- القاع Fundus أعلى تحدب في القوس الكبير ج - الجسم Body يمتد من القاع إلى الجيب المعدي د – الجيب (الغار) Anturm يمتد بين جسم المعدة وفتحة البواب هـ - البواب Pylorus وهو على شكل انبوب يفتح على الاثني عشر  موقع المعدة وحدودها  تقع المعدة في الجزء الأعلى من البطن ، وتمتد من الخاصرة اليسرى إلى منطقتي الشرسوف والسرة . ويقع أمامها الجدار الأمامي للبطن ، والطرف الأيسر للأضلاع ، الرئة اليسرى والجنب الأيسر ، الحجاب الحاجز ، والفص الأيسر من الكبد .  ويقع خلفها الكيس الصغير ، الحجاب الحاجز ، الطحال ، غدة الكظر اليسرى ، الجزء العلوي مز الكلية اليسرى ، الشريان الطحالي ، البنكرياس ، القولون المستعرض .  تركيب المعدة  إذا نظرنا إلى المعدة بالعين المجردة نجدها تتركب من ثلاثة أجزاء ، هي من الداخل للخارج : الطبقة المخاطية ، الطبقة العضلية ، الطبقة البيرتوانية .  أ*- الطبقة المخاطية  وهي الطبقة الداخلية لجدار المعدة وهي ذات خلايا أسطوانية تفرز المخاط المعدي القاعدي الذي يعمل على تغطية خلايا اسطوانية تفرز المخاط المعدي القاعدي الذي يعمل على تغطية سطح المعدة الداخلي فيحميه من أضرار الإفرازات الحامضية . وتحتوي على الكثير من الغدد المعدية التي تفرز خميرة طليعة الببسين Propepsin Enzym الذي لا يمكن أن يتحول إلى ببسين إلا في المعدة ، بينما حامض الكلور لا يفرز مباشرة من المعدة ، وإنما من تفاعل حامض كربونيك الدم مع الكلور .  ب - الطبقة أو الجدار العضلي  ويتكون من طبقتين من الألياف العضلية :  1- داخلية ذات ألياف دائرية التوضع تدعى الطبقة الدائرية 2 - خارجية ذات ألياف طولية التوضع تدعى الطبقة الطولانية وهاتان الطبقتان تكسبان المعدة المتانة وقابلية التمدد ، حيث يمكنها أن تتمدد إلى أن تصبح سعتها 15 – 20 لتراً ، وهي ذات ألياف ملساء ، تقوم بعملية انقباض خفيفة ومستمرة محدثة حركة دودية هادئة لدفع الطعام للأسفل .  ج - طبقة البيرتوان  وهي رقيقة وملساء ، وتفصلها عن بقية الأحشاء الموجودة داخل التجويف ، وتعمل على تسهيل حركتها .  الأوعية الدموية والأعصاب  ترتوي المعدة من الشرايين المتفرعة من الجذع الجوافي ( الذلاقي ) المتفرع بدوره من الشريان الأبهر أسفل الحجاب الحاجز ، وشريان المعدة الأيمن يتفرع من الشريان الكبدي ، والشرايين المعدية القصيرة المتفرعة من الشريان الطحالي عند مدخل الطحال .  ويعود الدم المختزل من المعدة عبر الوريدين المعديين الأيمن والأيسر اللذين يصبان في الوريد البابي ، والأوردة المعدية الصغيرة تصب في الوريد الطحالي .  والمعدة معصبة بالعصب العاشر ( الرئوي - المعدي )، والعصب الودي الكبير الذي يشكل الضفيرة الشمسية Solary Plexus، وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من العقد العصبية المتصلة بالمخ والنخاع الشوكي ، وتوجد وسط البطن ، وعند مستواها يتم الشعور بالألم في حالات أمراض المعدة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن : تشريح جسم الانسان ؟      مفاصل ، المفاصل Joints     
المفصل هو عبارة عن ارتباط أو تلامس بين عظمين من عظام الجسم فيما بينهما ، أو بين عظم وغضروف ، بشكل يمكن لأجزاء المفصل القيام بالحركات المطلوبة بحرية . 
انواع المفاصل : 
هناك ثلاثة أنواع من المفاصل وهي : 
- المفاصل الليفية Fibrous joint : 
وفيه تلتحم العظام فيما بينها ، بواسطة نسيج ليفي لا يسمح بأي نوع من الحركة . ومع تقدم العمر يختفي الخيط الليفي ، ليحل محله رباط عظمي ، هو تداخل العظام بعضها ببعض مكونة التحاماً ، تظهر آثاره على شكل خيط رفيع يدعى الدرز Suture ، كما هو الحال في عظام الجمجمة و ارتباط الأسنان بالفك . 
- المفاصل الغضروفية Cartilaginous joint : 
يوجد بين نهايات العظام المتجاورة ، طبقة من الليف الغضروفي الأبيض ، الذي يسمح بحدوث حركات خفيفة جداً ، وذلك بفعل الضغط على هذه الطبقة الليفية الغضروفية ، وهذا ما يعرف بـ المفصل الغضروفي الثانوي ، أو الليفي الغضروفي fibrocartilage ، كما هو الحال في مفصل العانة وما بين الفقرات . 
وهناك المفصل الغضروفي الأولي ، حيث يرتبط العظم مع غضروف شفاف hyaline cartilage ، ولهذا يدعى المفصل الشفاف hyaline joint كما هو الحال بارتباط الأضلاع بغضروف القص حيث لا توجد حركة أو هي محدودة جداً . 
- المفاصل المصلية أو الزلالية Synovial joint : 
وهي أهم المفاصل وأكثرها انتشارا في الجسم ، وتمتاز بوجود غشاء مصلي ، ويمكنها أن تؤدي جميع انواع الحركات ، ولهذا فقد قسمت إلى خمسة انواع ، حسب نوع الحركة التي يؤديها المفصل وهي : 
1- المفصل الكروي الحقي Ball and socket joint :
وهي أكثر المفاصل حرية في الحركة ، في جميع الاتجاهات ، من ثني ومد ورفع وتقريب وتدوير، مثال ذلك مفصل الكتف و مفصل الفخذ 
2- المفصل الرزي Hinge joint :
يسمح بالحركة في مستوى واحد فقط . أي الثني والمد كما هو الحال في مفصل الكوع والركبة والعقب ومفاصل السلاميات 
3- المفصل المنزلق Gliding joint أو المفصل المسطح plane joint :
في هذا النوع من المفاصل تنزلق سطوح التمفصل ، فوق بعضها البعض ، مثل مفصل القص – الترقوة ، و الأخرم – الترقوة ، والمفاصل بين عظام الرسغ والعقب 
4- المفصل المداري Pivot joint :
وهو يسمح بالحركة حول محور واحد فقط . على شكل دوران ، مثل المفصلين القريب والبعيد ، بين الكعبرة والزند ، وكذلك بين فقرة الأطلس ، ونتوء فقرة المحور . 
5- المفصل السرجي – اللقمي condyloid saddle joints :
تجري فيه الحركات حول محورين اثنين ، فتسمح بحدوث الثني والمد والابعاد والتقريب ، مثل مفصل الرسغ ، ومفاصل بين السلاميات والمشط . 
تشتمل المفاصل المصلية على ما يلي : 
(أ‌) غضروف شفاف Hyaline :
يغطي سطوح العظام عند التمفصل ، وهو ناعم ومتين ، بحيث يسمح بسهولة التلامس وتحمل الثقل . 
(ب‌) رابطة المحفظة Capsular Ligament:
عبارة عن حزمة من النسيج الليفي ، تحيط بالمفصل وتربط العظام مع بعضها البعض ، بحيث تسمح لها بالحركة وتدعمها 
(ج) مكونات دخل المحفظة :
تحتوي المحفظة على بعض المكونات التي تتوضع خارج الغشاء المصلي ، وهي ضرورية للمحافظة على ثبات المفصل 
(د) الغشاء المصلي Synovial membrane :
يتكون من خلايا طلائية افرازية ، تفرز سائلاً لزجاً يشبه زلال البيض ، يدعى السائل المصلي . وهو الذي أعطى هذه المفاصل اسمه بالمفاصل المصلية ، وهو يعمل على تزييت وتسهيل حركات المفصل ، ويعمل على تثبيته وتغذيته . ويتواجد أسفل الرابطة المحفظية ، ويغطي جميع أجزاء العظام الداخلية ، في المفصل ، الغير مغطاه بالغضروف الشفاف ، كما يوجد فيه أكياس صغيرة تدعى البورصة تعمل على كعازل ، يحول دون احتكاك العظام فيما بينها ، أو مع الروابط أو الأوتار أو الجلد . 
(هـ) المكونات خارج المحفظة :
معظم المفاصل لها روابط خارج المحفظة ، تعمل على تقوية وتثبيت المفصل . 
(و) العضلات :
يرتبط على عظام المفصل ، عضلات يؤدي تقلصها إلى حركة المفصل 
وظائف الروابط : 
تعمل الروابط على تحديد حركة المفاصل ، وتمنع تجاوزها الحد المعين لها ، كما أنها تعمل على حماية عظام المفاصل من أي أذى . أي أن وظيفة الروابط هي المنع والتحديد والحماية . 
أهم المفاصل المصلية : 
1- مفصل الكتف Shoulder joint : 
يتكون من رأس العضد والحفرة الأروحية ( الجوف الحقّاني glenoid cavity ) للوحة الكتف ، ويربط بينهما روابط متينة ، ويحيط به غشاء مصلي يغطي أجزاء العظام غير المغطاه بالغضروف ، ويوجد هذا الغشاء داخل المحفظة المفصلية ، ويوجد على أجزاء المفصل أوتار العضلات ، التي تسمح بإجراء حركات المفصل ، وهي الثني و المد و الابعاد و التقريب و الدوران و الحركات المتعاقبة 
2- مفصل الكوع Elbow joint : 
وهو من النوع الرزي ، يربط بين النهاية السفلى للعضد ، والنهايات العلوية للكعبرة والزند . ويحتوي على الغضروف ، ورابطة المحفظة ، والغشاء المصلي ، وروابط تسمح بأداء حركتين فقط . هما الثني بفضل العضلة ثنائية الرأس ، والمد بواسطة العضلة ثلاثية الرأس Triceps. 
3- مفصل الرسغ Radiocarpal joint : 
يربط بين الطرف السفلي للكعبرة ، والجزء الخلفي لعظام المعصم : الزورقي Scaphoid و الهلالي Lunate و المثلثي Triquetral ، ويفصل بينها قرص من الغضروف الليفي الابيض . وهو من نوع Condyloid ويستطيع أن يؤدي جميع الحركات ، من ثني ومد وإبعاد وتقريب . 
4- المفصل الرسغي – المشطي Carpo - ****carpal Joints : 
ترتبط عظام المعصم فيما بينها ، بواسطة تجويف مفصلي واحد ، ويتحرك الصفان اللذان تشكلهما عظام المعصم ، فوق بعضهما البعض . كما أن عظام المعصم ترتبط بعظام مشط اليد ****carpus ، وترتبط عظام المشط ، بدورها بقواعد الصف الاول من سلاميات الأصابع ، ويدعى هذا الارتباط بـ مفصل برجم Knuckle Joint، ويمكن للاصابع أن تنثني تماماً ، على عظام المشط ، كما يمكن لها أن تمد إلى أكثر من زواية 180 درجة ، وهناك روابط ليفية تدعم هذه المفاصل . 
5- المفصل العجزي – الحرقفي Sacroiliac joint : 
حيث يرتبط العجز ، بالحرقفة ، بواسطة نوعين من الربط هما المصلي والليفي . 
6- المفصل العاني Symphysis Pubis : 
حيث ترتبط عظمتا العانة ، بواسطة غضروف شفاف ، وغضروف ليفي ، مما يحد من حركتها . 
7- مفصل الورك Hip Joints : 
وهو من المفاصل المصلية ، من النوع الكروي – الحقي ، وهو عبارة عن توضع رأس عظم الفخذ في تجويف عظم الحرقفة ، ويربط فيما بينهما محفظة ، تدعمها مجموعة من الروابط هي الرابطة الحرقفية – الفخذية ، والوركية – الفخذية ، والفخذية – العانية ، والدائرية ، ويستطيع هذا المفصل ، القيام بجميع الحركات مثل الثني والمد والابعاد والتقريب . 
8- مفصل الركبة Knee Joint : 
وهو مفصل رزي . يربط بين عظم الفخذ والظنبوب حيث تتوضع اللقمتان Condyles اللتان في أسفل عظم الفخذ ، في التجويفين الأروحيين للظنبوب Glenoid Cavity of Tibia وأمامهما تقف الرضفة ، يساعد على تثبيت هذه العظام محفظة ، وغشاء مصلي ، يبطن رابطة المحفظة والسطح الداخلي لوتر الرضفة ، ويغطي العظام غير المغطاه بالغضروف ، ويوجد أقراص من الغضروف الليفي الأبيض ، ومجموعة من الطبقات الشحمية والأكياس المصلية Bursae لتمنع الاحتكاك بين سطوح عظام المفصل ، كما يدعم هذا المفصل ثلاثة روابط ، إحداهما أمامية وإثنتان جانبيتان . 
9- مفصل العقب Ankle Joint: 
وهو من النوع الرزي Hinge ، وهو يربط بين أسفل الظنبوب ، ونتوئه الأسفل ، وأسفل الشظية ، ونتوئه الجانبي ، وعظمة الكرسوع . يحيط بالعظام غضروف ، ويدعم المفصل أربع روابط متينة ، وروابط بينية بين الظنبوب والشظية وحزم ليفية . 
10 – مفصل القدم و اصابع القدم : 
وهي تربط بين عظام العقب فيما بينها ، وبين عظام العقب وعظام مشط القدم ، وبين هذه والسلاميات ، وبين السلاميات فيما بينها ، وهي تعمل على حفظ توازن الجسم ، ودعم أقواس القدم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن : تشريح جسم الانسان ؟      عضلات الصدر        
وتدعى أيضاً عضلات التنفس 
- العضلات الوربية ( بين الاضلاع ) : مهمتها ربط الأضلاع بعضها ببعض ، وهي تتوضع في طبقتين :
أ‌- خارجية وهي سميكة من الخلف ، ولفافية رقيقة من الامام
ب‌- داخلية لفافية من الخلف وسميكة من الأمام 
- رافعة الاضلاع Levatores Costarum الصدرية المعترضة Transversus Thoracic
- المسننة الخلفية السفلى Serratus Postero – Inferior أو العضلة المنشارية الخلفية السفلية musculus serratus posterior inferior
- المسننة الخلفية العليا Serratus Postero – Superior أو العضلة المنشارية الخلفية العلوية musculus serratus posterior superior
- الحجاب الحاجز Diaphragm: غشاء رقيق يغلق الفتحة السفلى من القفص الصدري ، وهي عضلة الشهيق ، فتعمل على رفع الاضلاع وتوسيع القفص الصدري . ( بينما عضلات الزفير تخفض الضلوع وتضيق القفص الصدري )

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن : تشريح جسم الانسان ؟      عضلات البطن        
- عضلة البطن المستقيمة musculus rectus abdominis: تهبط على جانبي القص وتصل حتى العانة ، ويقل عرضها من أعلى إلى أسفل
- العضلة المائلة الخارجية External Oblique: تبدأ من الضلع الثامن وتلتقي العضلتان من الجانبين معاً عند عظم العانة ، ويدعى خط التحامهما " الخط الابيض " يوجد وسط البطن
- العضلة المائلة الداخلية Internal Oblique: تقع وسط البطن وهي أسمك من العضلات السابقة الذكر ، وعريضة ، وتبدأ من الرابطة الإربية وتصعد للأعلى لتلتحم بغضروف الأضلاع الأربع الأخيرة
- عضلات البطن الرقيقة Transversus Abdominis: أعمق وأدق عضلة ، تبدأ من الثلث الجانبي للرابطة الاربية والعرف الحرقفي إلى النتوء الأفقي القطني
- العضلة المعلقة للخصية Cremaster: تبدأ من عند العضلة المائلة الداخلية وتهبط خيوطها إلى الصفن مشكّلة غطاء للحبل المنوي 
وظائف عضلات البطن : 
- تعمل على حمل ودعم محتويات البطن
- أحياناً تعمل كطادرة ( في حالات البول ، البراز ، والولادة )
- تعمل على ثني الجسم
- إذا انقبضت جميعها في نفس الوقت فتؤدي إلى حدوث حركة زفير قوية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن : تشريح جسم الانسان ؟      الجهاز العضلي Muscular System        
تقسم العضلات إلى ثلاثة أنواع 
أولاً : العضلات الارادية : 
وقد سميت هكذا لأنها تخضع في حركاتها لإرادة الإنسان ، كما أنها تدعى العضلات المخططة لأنها تبدو تحت المجهر على شكل خطوط ليفية ، ويطلق عليها بعض العلماء اسم العضلات الهيكلية نظراً لالتحامها بصفة أساسية على الهيكل العظمي للجسم . 
ثانياً : العضلات اللاارداية : 
أي التي تتحرك بعيداً عن إرادة الإنسان ، ويطلق عليها اسم العضلات الملساء لأنها لا تبدي أية خطوط ليفية تحت المجهر . وتوجد في الاعضاء التجويفية التي تتقلص آلياً مثل المعدة ، الامعاء ، الاوعية الدموية ، رحم المرأة ، و الجهاز البولي . 
ثالثاً : عضلة القلب : 
وهي ذات خصائص وسطية بين النوعين الاوليين ، إذ هي لا إرداية ولكنها مخططة . 
تكون العضلات و تطورها : 
تنشأ عضلات الهيكل الجذعية من القسيمة العضلية المتوضعة على طول العمود الفقري . بينما تنشأ عضلات الاطراف من الطبقة الوسطى التي تنشأ منها العظام .
أما العضلات الملساء فتنشأ عن خلايا الوريقة الوسطى الأولية الناشئة يدورها عن القسيمة العضلية . وكذلك عضلة القلب فإنها تنشأ عن خلايا الوريقة الوسطى الاولية التي تدخل في تركيب الأنابيب التي ستشكل القلب . 
البنية و التنظيم : 
أولاً : العضلات الهيكلية : 
يغطي العظام مئات العضلات اللحمية ، تتألف كل عضلة من حزم خلوية تعرف الواحدة منها باسم " الليف العضلي " الذي يتكون من :- 
- مادة حية وتسمى ساكروبلازما
- غشء خلوي يحيط بالبروتوبلازم يدعى ساكروليما 
يتصل هذا الغشاء من طرفيه الدائريين بنسيج ليفي يدعى " العضل الداخلي " وكل مجموعة الياف عضلية يحيط بها غشاء يدعى " حول العضل " يفصلها عن غيرها من المجموعات العضلية .
ويحيط بالعضلة غشاء آخر يدعى " فوق العضل " ، يعمل هذا الغشاء على تقليل الاحتكاك العضلي أثناء الحركة .
إن مجموعة عضلات تتوضع مع بعضها البعض في حيز واحد وتنفصل عن مجموعة عضلات أخرى بواسطة حاجز عضلي وكل حاجز يلتصق بالعظم وباللفافة العميقة المحيطة بالعضلات . 
الوحدة الحركية : 
إذا كانت الوحدة البنائية للعضلة هي الليف العضلي ، فإن الوحدة الوظيفية هي الوحدة الحركية التي تتكون من الخلية العصبية و الالياف العصبية التي تغذيها هذه الخلية .
والخلية العصبية ( العصبون ) يكون جسمها في الجهاز العصبي المركزي ويخرج منه محور وسطي طويل يسير مع مئات المحاور العصبية التي تدخل إلى العضلة ، وبعد دخولها العضلة يتفرع المحور إلى تفرعات نهائية قد تصل الألفين حتى يصبح لكل ليف عضلي ليف عصبي يغذيه . 
وينتهي الليف العصبي " بـ الصفيحة الحركية " التي تشبه القطب الكهربائي وهي تقوم بنقل التأثيرات العصبية من الليف العصبي إلى ساكروبلازم الليف العضلي فيحدث الرجفان العضلي ، وجميع الألياف العضلية تستجيب للتأثير العصبي كوحدة واحدة . وعندما ينقبض الليف العضلي فإنه ينقص من طوله بمعدل النصف أو الثلثين ، وهذا يؤدي إلى حقيقة أن معدل الحركة يعتمد على طول الالياف العضلية ، وأن القوة الناتجة تعتمد على عدد الوحدات الحركية التي استجابت للتأثير العصبي . 
ثانياً : العضلات الملساء : 
إن الألياف العضلية الملساء أقصر وأدق من الالياف المخططة ، ولا تلتحم على العظم ، وإنما توجد في جدارن الأعضاء التجويفية كالجهاز الهضمي والبولي والاوعية الدموية ، وهي تتوضع في طبقتين : 
- طبقة داخلية دائرية الشكل تعمل على تضييق التجويف
- طبقة خارجية طولية الشكل تعمل على تقصير التجويف وبالتالي اتساعه 
ثالثاً : عضلة القلب : 
وهي تختلف عن السابقتين بكون أليافها تسير معاً لتشكل شبكة من التفرعات المتتابعة ، ولهذا يمكنها التقلص بصفة جماعية، كما تختلف عضلة القلب عن السابقتين بكون أليافها مخططة ولكنها إرادية . 
إن الانقباض في العضلات الملساء بطيء ومنتظم ، بينما هو في العضلات المخططة سريع ومتقطع ، أما عضلة القلب فتنبض بانتظام بمعدل 70 – 80 مرة في الدقيقة . 
ارتباط العضلات الهيكلية : 
إن جل العضلات الهيكلية ملتحمة بالعظام ، إلا أن هذا الارتباط لا يتم بواسطة الالياف اللحمية نفسها ، وإنما يتم بواسطة نهايات الساركوليما أو بواسطة خيوط متينة ليفية تتحد مع بعضها لتؤلف الوتر أو الصفاق ( اللفافة ) . 
وقد اصطلح على تسمية الارتباط القريب ( الجذري ) في الأطراف باسم " المصدر " والارتباط البعيد ( الطرفي ) باسم " المرتكز " ، كما أن البعض يطلق على الإرتباط القريب باسم " النهاية الثابتة " وعلى الارتباط البعيد اسم " النهية المتحركة " . 
وظائف العضلات الهيكلية : 
تقوم العضلات الهيكلية بوظائف حركية ترتبط أساساً بالمفاصل ، ويمكن تلخيص الحركات التي تؤديها كما يلي : 
- الانثناء
- المد
- الابعاد عن الجسم
- التقريب من الجسم
- دوران مركزي
- دوران جانبي 
تصنيف العضلات : 
تقسم العضلات إلى مجموعتين رئيسيتين هما : 
- عضلات الهيكل المحوري وتشمل :
1- عضلات العمود الفقري
2- عضلات الرأس و الرقبة
3- عضلات الصدر
4- عضلات البطن
- عضلات الأطراف وتشمل :
1- عضلات الطرف العلوي
2- عضلات الطرف السفلي 
وقد أطلق على العضلات أسماء تتناسب وخصائصها المتنوعة ، فمنها ما سمي حسب شكله ومنها ما سمي حسب حجمه أو موقع أو وظيفته .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن : تشريح جسم الانسان ؟      تصنيف العظام       
تقسم العظام إلى أربعة أصناف هي : طويلة ، قصيرة ، منبسطة و غير منتظمة .
وتصنف على أنها ثلاثة اصناف هي : 
- عظام محورية Axial:
وهي التي تكون جدران التجاويف في الجسم التي تتوضع داخلها اعضاء نبيلة ، فتقوم هذه الجدران بحماية محتواياتها ووقايتها من التأثيرات الخارجية ، وهي :
أ‌- عظام العمود الفقري بما فيها عظام العجز و العصعص
ب‌- عظام الجمجمة وبعض العظام المرتبطة بها
ت‌- الفك الاسفل
ث‌- الاضلاع والقص 
- عظام زوائد Appendicular:
وهي تلك العظام التي تشكل هيكل اطراف الجسم فتعمل على ربط وحمل العضلات ، فتساهم بمساعدتها على أداء وظيفتها وهي :
أ‌- عظام الحوض السفلي وهي التي توصل عظم الفخذ بالهيكل المحوري
ب‌- عظام الحوض العلوي ، توصل عظام الساعد بعظام الكتف
ت‌- عظام الطرف العلوي ( العضد ، الكتف ) ، وعظام الطرف السفلي ( عظم الفخذ و الورك )
ث‌- عظام الذراع و عظام الساق
ج‌- عظام اليد و عظام القدم 
- عظام سمسمية Sesamoids:
وهي شبيهة ببذور السمسم ، وتوجد في بعض الاوتار الخاصة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعلم عن : تشريح جسم الانسان ؟      وظائف العظام        
تقوم العظام بالعديد من المهام الضرورية لجسم الانسان وأهمها هي : 
- تلعب العظام دوراً في الحماية والوقاية وذلك بتكوينها الجدران الصلبة للتجاويف التي تحتوي أعضاء نبيلة مثل الجمجمة 
- تكسب الجسم الصلابة والمتانة
- تشكل مراكز ربط وتثبيت العظام ، فتقوم بوظيفة رافعة في نظام البكرات في المفاصل التي تخلق فيها الحركات من قبل العضلات بينما تقوم المفاصل بتنفيذها
- تشكل عواملاً لصناعة خلايا الدم الاحمر
- تشكل خزانات للمعادن والكلور

----------

